#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-24
<MK-BB> bundo: http://mail.debian.kr 안됨
<MK-BB> bundo: http://mail.google.com/a/debian.kr 으로 해야되요
<MK-BB> 이거좀 고처주세요
<bundo> 네임서버 죽은 모양임
<bundo> popeye92  님 통화 가능하신지유 헤헤
<popeye92> 네
<popeye92> 10분정도 가능합니다.
<popeye92> bundo, 통화중이시네요 :)
<bundo> 잠시 만유
<popeye92> 오늘 종일 회사워크샵인데 3시 50분부터 다시 시작이라
<twinsenx> :D
<jincreator> bundo님 계세요?
<bundo> 아 밥 좀 먹었습니다  . 전기만으로 체력이 딸려서요
<bundo> jincreator ^^;
<jincreator> 저도 밥 먹고 돌아온거에요 ^^
<jincreator> 동영상을 2분 13초짜리로 만들었습니다.
<bundo> 오
<jincreator> 아직 음악은 안넣었지만 사이사이에 코분투 스샷도 잘 넣었고요
<jincreator> 그런데 렌더링이 :-(
<jincreator> 1분 27초에서 멈추고 더이상 렌더링 진행이 안되네요...
<bundo> 사용프로그램이 ?
<bundo> 피티비 ?
<jincreator> 네
<bundo> 오픈샷 쓰십시오
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 피티비 잘 멈춘다는 군요 쩝
<jincreator> 그게 "코분투에서는 기본적으로 동영상 제작이 가능하다"라는 내용이 포함된 동영상이어서...
<bundo> 영상이 짜르고 변환하고가 원래 힘든 일이죠 쩝
<bundo> 저는 펜티엄 2시절 했는데유
<jincreator> 어려운 건 별로 없었는데 피티비가 그냥 문제가 많아서...
<bundo> 엔코딩에 38시간 걸리더군요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 기다려서 되기라도 하면 얼마나 좋을까요 근데 그냥 중간에 멈춰버리니...
<bundo> 그니깐 짜르지 말고 그냥 죽 녹화하시징 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 사이사이에 간략한 소개 페이지를 넣어서요.
<jincreator> 어제 han9k님께는 드렸는데 분도님도 드릴까요?
<jincreator> 오픈오피스 그리기로 만든 후 그림 파일로 변환에 사이에 끼워넣었습니다.
<bundo> 암튼 내일 확인 할꼐요 han9k님하고 사무실서
<bundo> 그쪽으로 메일 주시기 바랍니다.
<jincreator> 그쪽이 어디인가요?
<bundo> han9k 메일
<jincreator> 알겠습니다.
<kenjin2201> 스플래시 스크린에서 로그인으로 넘어가질 않아요.
<kenjin2201> 콘솔로 돌려서 gdm start  하면 되는데
<kenjin2201> 뭐가 문제인지 모르겠습니다.
<bundo>  /var/log/gdm 에 있는 로고와 /var/log 에 X 로고 살펴 보십시오
<kenjin2201> 죄송합니다만, 무슨 말씀인지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<kenjin2201> 리눅스를 잘 알지는 못해요
<bundo> 최근에 한작업을 생각해보십시오
<bundo> 그리고 어떤 상태 설치인지도 저는 모르니 딱 답이 어렵습니다.
<bundo> 우비 ?
<bundo> 버박 ?
<kenjin2201> 아.. lubuntu라는걸 설치했다가
<bundo> 네이티브 ?
<kenjin2201> 네 네이티브에요
<kenjin2201> 그걸 지웠어요
<bundo> 루분투 그래픽 매니져가 없어 그러겠지요
<bundo> 기본이 gdm 이 아니라
<kenjin2201> 지금은 gnome 만 남았는데
<bundo> 루분투용으로 바꾸어 진듯
<kenjin2201> 아..
<kenjin2201> 그걸 어떻게 바꿔줘야 할까요?
<bundo> kdm , xdm 이 먼지 아시죠 ?
<bundo> gdm 하고 다른거
<kenjin2201> 네
<kenjin2201> 아..그거 바꿔주는 명령이 있었는데
<bundo> sudo gedit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bundo> /usr/sbin/gdm
<bundo> 또는  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<kenjin2201> 아.. 그게 lxdm 으로 되어있었네요
<bundo> udo aptitude reinstall gdm
<bundo> sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<MK-BB> 흠..
<MK-BB> 10.04에서는 aptitude 안되던데
<MK-BB> apt-get 만되던데
<bundo> 방법이 많군요
<bundo>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm 이게 가장 좋을듯
<MK-BB> 나도 흠
<kenjin2201> 완벽하네요 감사합니다. ^^
<bundo> ^^ 200원입니다 껀당
<kenjin2201> ^^ 계좌 불러주세요
<jincreator> 지금 han9k님 메일로 보내드렸습니다.
<bundo> 코분투 후원계좌로 부쳐 주세요 단 만원 넘으면요
<bundo> 나중 모아서 받습니다
<bundo> 근데 2만원 띠어먹은 이 닉이 이젠 생각이 안남 쩝
<kenjin2201> 아.. 진짜 그런게 있군요 그거 어떻게 하는 건지 설명해주세요
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> MK-BB 한이이알씨 누구드라 그
<bundo> Star ?
<MK-BB> 왜요?
<bundo> 근데 2만원 띠어먹은 이 닉이 이젠 생각이 안나서 .. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> mail.debian.kr 아직안되남 ?
<MK-BB> 안되는거 같은데
<MK-BB> 해보세요
<MK-BB> bundo: 안됨
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 오늘 축구인줄 알았는데 내일이네요..
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> 밤샛내요
<han9k> 저런;;
<han9k> 새학기 시작인데... 바쁘신가봐요?
<MK-BB> 아뇨... 무슨일이 생겨서요
<han9k> 네...
<MK-BB> bundo: 그거 해보셧어요? 백업으로
<bundo> 저거는 해보았삼
<han9k> 재미있는 것에요? ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> han9k 내일  KT 오후 3시 까지 온다하는군요
<han9k> 네~
<bundo> 오후엔 졸려서 할말도 없는데 쩝
<han9k> 하하..
<jincreator> han9k님 이메일 보내드렸는데 확인하셨는지요?
<han9k> 잠시만요
<han9k> 헉
<han9k> 작전 1,2,3 =_=;
<han9k> 아..직전;
<jincreator> 근데 런치패드 po파일로 번역해서 올리면 카르마에 반영 안되나요?
<han9k> 3파일 받았습니다.
<han9k> 2개는 합쳐야되죠?
<jincreator> 네
<jincreator> 혹시 이번에도 윈도인가요?
<locofrank|linux> 혹시 삼바로 연결된 NTFS 파티션으로 심볼릭 링크를 걸 수는 없나요?
<han9k> jincreator > 윈도 작업 하느라 잠시 와서, 합친 파일은 1시간 정도 후에 확인해보겠습니다 ^^;
<han9k> 스샷에 있는 내용만으로도 코분투에서 뭘 할수 있는지 많이 보여주네요! ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 음 제가 도서관이라 10시부터는 접속을 못합니다^^
<jincreator> 바쁘시면 고칠 부분 있으면 제 메일로 보내주세요
<han9k> 아.. 벌써 9시군요;
<MK-BB> 휴... 아침 7시내요
<han9k> 식사하세요 ^^;
<jincreator> MK-BB님은 외국이세요?
<han9k> breakfast is the champoion of..
<MK-BB> 네...
<jincreator> 어디인가요?
<MK-BB> 시카고에서 조금 떠러저있어요
<jincreator> 대학생이세요?
<MK-BB> 네..
<jincreator> 조금 전 내용에 학기 어쩌고 하는 내용이 있어서...전 올해 대학가거든요 :-)
<MK-BB> 아 그러시군요
<MK-BB> 한국이신가요?
<jincreator> 네
<MK-BB> 아....
<MK-BB> 그러시군요
<MK-BB> 전 우선은 씻으러 ==3
<han9k> 저는 밥먹으면 음식 냄새나서 먹고 씻어요 ^^;;
<jincreator> 저는 늦잠자는 버릇이 있어 자기 직전에 씻어요 ^^
<MK-BB> 전 하루에 샤워 2-3번 -_-)
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<jincreator> 전 샤워를 1번 하는 대신 15분쯤 걸려요
<han9k> 호텔경영학과 학생들처럼 자주하시네요 ㅋㅋ;
<MK-BB> 전 샤워 하는데 30분 -_-)
<MK-BB> 아 지금하러 갑니다
<han9k> 네 즐거운 킹콩샤워되세요~
<han9k> jincreator > 제가 보기에 이번에 좋습니다 ^^
<jincreator> 근데 피티비 문제가 많아서
<han9k> 동영상은 내용 아직 확인 못했지만, .odg 파일을 바탕으로 지난번처럼 만드신 것으로 일단 상상(?)하겠습니다.
<jincreator> 그냥 피티비 설명을 빼고 동영상을 피티비가 아닌 오픈샷이나 kdenlive로 만들까 해요
<han9k> 스샷그냥 돌려도 될것 같은데요
<jincreator> 그냥 돌린다닌 게 무슨 뜻인가요?
<han9k> odg를 동영상으로 만든 것처럼, 스샷을 동영상처럼 보여주기요 ^^;;
<jincreator> 아 그렇게 만들었습니다...라기보다는 만들어지다 말았죠
<han9k> 하하
<jincreator> 알고보니 피티비가 동영상 렌더링 중 갑자기 멈추는 문제가 유명하다는군요
<han9k> 헉
<jincreator> 다만 피티비가 아닌 다른 툴로 만들면 마지막에 '코분투에 gtk-recordmydesktop과 openshot을 설치한 환경에서 제작되었습니다"로 바꾸고
<jincreator> '코분투는 기본적으로 동영상 제작 및 편집을 지원한다'라는 타이틀이 빠지죠
<han9k> 네..
<jincreator> 그러고보니 윈도 7도 무비 메이커가 빠졌군요...
<han9k> msn, live mail 설치 할때 따로 설치하게 해놨더군요
<jincreator> 개인적으로 옛날처럼 피티비가 없는 대신 김프가 있는게 나았던 것 같아요
<bundo> 그냥 멋진걸 보여주는것입니다.
<bundo> 만드는 과정 보여주는거 아님
<han9k> 멋진건 이미 다 만드셨던데요
<bundo> 그리고 피티비는 코덱 상황 따라 다를듯
<han9k> 뭐하면 스크린 세이버 돌리고, 이미지 앨범(?) 돌리면 될것 같아요 ^^;
<bundo> 무엇으로 인코딩하냐 등과 컴 상황이 다르게 작용하겠죠
<bundo> 그리고 카르마는 올리자 마자 반영 되는거 아니고
<bundo> 일괄로 저녁 5~6시쯤 하루 한번 적용이 됩니다
<bundo> 한국시간 5~6시쯤이죠
<bundo> 오후
<jincreator> 2주가 지나도 적용이 안되면 문제가 있는거죠? :-(
<bundo> 그건 자신 번역이 적용이 안된거겠죠
<jincreator> 아뇨 사이트에서 보면 translated by jincreator로 다 바뀌고 current korean도 다 제가 올린 걸로 바뀌어 있고
<jincreator> 게다가 번역도 open permission인데 이상하게 카르마가 그대로여서...
<han9k> 전생의 업으로 karma가 말썽인 모양입니다 =_=;
<bundo> 카르마가 상황따라 점수가 좀 다를 거에요
<bundo> 처음 번역 , 주 패키지 번역, 제안
<bundo> 머 상황따라 다를거 같습니다.
<jincreator> 그렇군요. 근데 그럼 po/mo파일 다운로드도 하루에 한번 일괄적으로 메일로 보내주는 건가요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 그건 다운로드하면 보통 15분 정도 ?
<bundo> 런치패드 느리거든요
<jincreator> 이상하네? 전 바로 오는 날도 있고 다음날 오는 날도 있더군요.
<bundo> 특히 패키지 올리면 컴파일이 느림
<bundo> 런치퍄드에 관해서는 아직 한국 잘 모릅니더 ㅎ
<bundo> 저도 그냥 열심히 패키지 올리고 번역해본거에요
<jincreator> 아 그리고 manpages-ko 관해서 알아보고 있는데
<jincreator> Debian Import Freeze에 포함된 패키지는 자동으로 저장소에 올라가는 것 같아요.
<bundo> 네 그건 알고 있습니다.
<MK-BB> 흠
<jincreator> 그럼 manpages-ko가 DIF에 없는 건가요?
<bundo> 단 데비안 한국에서 안하는거죠
<bundo> 번역 , 패키지 등 복잡한거 있습니다 ㅎ
<bundo> 예로 우리가 열심히 번역하여도
<bundo> 그놈 번역이 우선합니다.
<bundo> 그놈 번역파일 내려오면 덥게 됩니다
<bundo> 그래서 그놈도 활동하는데
<bundo> 그쪽에 번역 파일 주는게 제일 낫더군요
<bundo> 딴 배포판도 적용되고....
<bundo> 런치패드에서 우분투가 만들어 진다지만 전부는 아니고 리눅스 조립이라고 보시면 됩니다.
<bundo> 말표현이 적절치않은듯도 하나
<bundo> 리눅스 모아서 조립한다
<bundo> 번역파일도 모아서 조립
<bundo> 패치 파일도 모아서 재조립
<bundo> 머 대충 이럿거로 느끼고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 오픈 소스 소프트웨어가 그런 식으로 돌아가는군요.
<bundo> 한프로그램이 아니니까요
<bundo> 우분투는 하나의 어플이 아니죠
<bundo> 레드햇에서도 오는 번역파일 있고요... 삼바나 프린터 관련
<bundo> 데탑쪽은 이제 우분투가 많이 번역하긴하죠
<bundo> 전엔 그놈 & 데비안이 많이 했죠
<bundo> 런치패드에서 커널을 만드는 거 아니듯
<bundo> 거의 모든 프로그램이 그러합니다.
<bundo> 우분투가 만든 프로그램 의 대표적인거가
<bundo> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 입니다. ㅎ
<bundo> 그외에 무엇이 있을까요 ?
<bundo> 스플래쉬
<bundo> 바탕화면
<jincreator> 업데이트 매니저도 캐노니컬 작품인 거 같던데...
<bundo> 우분투 테마
<bundo> 아닌거 같은데요
<jincreator> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Update_Manager
<jincreator> Developer(s) Canonical Ltd.
<jincreator> 근데 요즘 캐노니컬이 너무 애플사를 따라하는 거 같아요
<bundo> 같은 스타일로 패도라도 업데이트 매니저 예전부터 있었습니다.
<bundo> This package was debianized by Michiel Sikkes <michiel@eyesopened.nl> on
<bundo> Mon, 25 Oct 2004 21:49:07 +0200.
<bundo> 우분투 나오고 만들어 진건가 업데이트 매니저가 음
<jincreator> 오픈샷 설치했습니다.
<jincreator> 피티비만 쓰다가 오픈샷 사용하게 되니 세상이 달라지네요^^
<jincreator> 도서관 사용시간이 끝났네요.
<jincreator> 모두 안녕히 계세요~
<twinsenx> 예~ 저도 이제 퇴근 ^^;
<imsu> sangho, 상호님 ㅋㅋ
<sangho> 네
<imsu> 호스트 언제 물갈이 했어요? ㅋㅋ
<sangho> 허헝
<sangho> 꽤 됬어요
<imsu> 오랜만에 들어가 봤는데 제 계정이 사라졌음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<sangho> 어머...
<sangho> 복구해 드릴게여
<sangho> 글좀 써주세요 복구신청에다가..
<imsu> 으허헉
<imsu> 그냥 새로 만들어 주셔도 될거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<sangho> 그럼 신청해 주세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 아뒤랑 비번만쓰면 되나요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<sangho> ㄴ[ㅇ
<sangho> 넵
<han9k> 깜빡 잠들었네요.. -_-
<han9k> 푹 자러갑니다. 다들 좋은 밤되세요
<MK-BB> 이시간에도 많은분들이 계시내요
<seanmoon> 안녕히 계세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-25
<bundo> 어 그놈 날씨에 체감온도가 왜 안나오징
<jincreator> -9도로 잘 나오는데요.
<han9k> 저도 9도 뜨네요
<bundo> 영하 6도 라는거 외에 안뜸 그놈패널 죽이고 살렸는데도
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1295922020.png
<bundo> 머 중요한건 아니고 몇시차 탈까나가 고민
<jincreator> 날씨 그림도 안뜨네요
<bundo> 47분 차 또는 12시 5분차
<bundo> 전 날씨 그림은 안봅니더 ^^;
<bundo> 온도만 봐요
<jincreator> 전 날씨만 보는지라...
<jincreator> 저거 도시가 서울이 아닌 거 같은데요...
<jincreator> 풍향, 일출, 일몰 다 틀리네요.
<bundo> 서울도 있고 인천도 있고
<bundo> 미국 등등 이죠 머
<bundo> 기본은 인천
<han9k> 인천쪽 기상정보 문제가 있나보네요;
<han9k> 저는 준비하고 슬슬 코분투 사무실로 가겠습니다
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<suapapa> 10.10 나비 트레이 아이콘 색상 버그 수정하는 방법 아시는 분?
<jincreator> http://opensea.egloos.com/5372263
<jincreator> 이거 말씀하시는 건가요?
<han9k> 네 맞아요 jincreator님
<han9k> 그거대로 해보니까 제대로 돌아왔습니다.
<jincreator> 뭐가요?
<han9k> 나비요 ^^;
<jincreator> 아 수아파파님이 한IRC 채널에도 동시 접속해 계시고 거기서 대화를 조금 나눠서 잊고 있었습니다
<suapapa> jincreator, 나비 아이콘을 떠돌이님 아이콘으로 바꿔야 되나요?
<han9k> 코분투면 아이콘 바꾸는 것 말구요 설정에 몇줄만 추가하면되요
<han9k> 우분투에서는 안해봐서 모르겠네요 ^^;
<suapapa> 전 기본 빨간 네모박스 아이콘 사용중인데 안 돌아와요. -_-; 다른 테마로 바꾸면 네모박스 주변에 흰테두리가 사라지는걸 보면 포스팅에 나온 방법처럼 테마 문제가 맡긴 한 것 같은데..
<jincreator> SimplyRed인가요?
<han9k> 빨간쪽으로는 안해봐서 모르겠네요.. 검은색/회색/흰색에서는 제대로 보이구요..
<suapapa> jincreator, 아 엉뚱한 테마를 고치고 안된다고 하고 있었던 거네요 -_-;;
<suapapa> 해결 되었습니다. 감사 (__)
<jincreator> 다행이네요.
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 잠시 나갔다옵니다.
<shriekout> 흠...
<shriekout> 한아얄씨 접속이 안되네 =ㅅ=
<shriekout> 서울역에 불났데요~
<jincreator> 심각한 불인가요?
<shriekout> http://yfrog.com/h7ttpguj
<shriekout> 글쎄요... 핸드폰 사진이라...
<jincreator> 뉴스 찾았는데 서울역이 아니라 서울역 인근 상가건물 식당이라 하네요.
<jincreator> http://www.unionpress.co.kr/news/detail.php?number=93817&thread=04r01r01
<shriekout> 아항... 그렇군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 우분투 한국 사용자 모임 Login 관련 문의입니다. 비밀번호를 분실하여 비밀번호 찾기를 이용해 봐도 없는 계정,e-mail이라고 나옵니다. 그냥 재 가입하면 편하다고 하시겠지만 가능한 현재 아이디를 유지하고 싶습니다. 해결 방법을 알려주시길 바랍니다.
<shriekout> 없는 계정이라고 나온다고요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 없는 계정 혹은 e-mail입니다 라고 나오더군요
<shriekout> 없는 계정이라고 나오는건...
<shriekout> 아이디가 없다는 말 아닌가요?
<shriekout> 아이디를 다시 확인해보세요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 재미 있는건 같은 비밀번호 분실 ID로 가입 신청하면 있는 ID라고 나온다는 겁니다.
<shriekout> 아이디가 어떻게 되나요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> HYECKJINKWON입니다.
<shriekout> 흠...
<jincreator> 비밀번호 찾기 할 때 입력한 이메일과 가입 시 입력한 이메일이 다른 거 아닐까요?
<jincreator> 글쓴이로 찾기를 해보니 확실히 있는 아이디네요
<shriekout> 등록되어 있는 이메일로 "테스트"라는 제목으로 메일을 보냈어요
<shriekout> 메일이 왔나 확인해 보세요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 확인 해 보겠습니다.
<shriekout> 이런 부분이 사이트 관리자로서 힘든 부분인데요...
<shriekout> 본인인지 아닌지 확인을 할 수가 없으니... 함부로 불러주는 이메일로 변경해주기도 애매해요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 제가
<HYECKJINKWON_> 갖고있는 e-mail계정 모두 확인 해 봐도 Test mail은 없습니다.
<shriekout> 흠...
<jincreator> shriekout님이 혹시 사이트 관리자세요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 제 Naver mail계쩡에 가입 확인 mail이 있는데 관리자님께 그대로 보내 드릴테니 변경 좀 해 주실 수 있을까요?
<shriekout> 우분투는 관리하지 않습니다
<jincreator> 아 김프코리아 관리자신가요?
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<shriekout> HYECKJINKWON_, bundo님이 지금 여기 안 계시네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아 그런가요
<shriekout> bundo님이 관리를 하시니... 문의해보세요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 알겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 신경써 주셔서 감사합니다.
<shriekout> 좀 늦게나... 아니면... 내일 오전 늦게끔 부터 계실겁니다. :)
<HYECKJINKWON_> 여러분 혹시 Flash plug-in 멈춤 문제 해결방법을 아시는 분 계십니까? Flash plug-in이 자꾸 멈춰서 곤란합니다 방금 채팅 재접속도 plug-in멈춤 현상 때문입니다.
<jincreator> 혹시 64bit이신가요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 32bit입니다.
<shriekout> 파폭 사용하시나요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 3rd ver입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 구글 크롬 사용합니다.
<shriekout> 크롬은 잘 모름... =ㅅ=;;;
<jincreator> 거의 모든 사이트에서 다 문제가 생기나요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 파폭의 경우 좀 설명 해 주실 수 있나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 지금도 멈춤 현상으로 튕기네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 거의 모든 사이트에서 동일한 현상을 겪고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 파이어폭스에서도 같은 증상이 나타나나요?
<shriekout> 파폭의 부가기능 중에...
<shriekout> flash-aid 라는 부가기능이 있어요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<shriekout> 이거 설치하면... 플래시 플러그인을 자동으로 최신버전으로 유지해줍니다.
<shriekout> 그냥 시키는대로... 하면... 자동으로 플러그인 자동 업데이트
<shriekout> 지금... 기본으로 깔리는 버전은 크래쉬가 잘 나는데...
<shriekout> 지금 제게 깔린 버전은 크래쉬가 안 납니다.
<shriekout> 몇 버전인지는... 까먹었... ;;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 어디서 설치 할 수 있을ㄲ요?
<jincreator> https://addons.mozilla.org/ko/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<jincreator> 이거 근데 최신버전이 아니라 개발버전으로 업데이트해주는 거 아닌가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<HYECKJINKWON> 자꾸 튕기네
<jincreator> IRC 전용 프로그램이 아닌 웹사이트로 접속하셨나보네요.
<jincreator> 크로미움이 아니라 크롬 사용하시나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<HYECKJINKWON> 크로미움이 뭔지는 몰라서
<jincreator> 오픈 소스로 개발되는 크로미움을 다듬어서 구글에서 크롬을 출시한다고 생각하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 제가 요즘 크롬을 사용해보지 못했지만 제 기억에
<jincreator> 크롬 최신버전들은 운영체제의 플래시 플레이어가 아닌 자체적으로 어도비에서 받은 플래시 플레이어를 탑재하고 있는 걸로 알고 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<HYECKJINKWON> 차이 점이 있는 건가요?
<jincreator> 크롬에 내장된 플래시 플레이어가 문제면 시스템에 설치된 플래시 플레이어를 아무리 만져도 해결되지 않지요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼 크로미움을 사용하면 해결 될 수 있을까요?
<jincreator> 뭐 추측입니다. 사실 전 이 분야에 대해 잘 아는 건 아닌지라...
<jincreator> 그래서 파이어폭스에서는 별 문제가 없는지 여쭤본 거고요...
<HYECKJINKWON> 파이어 폭스는 안 써봐서 모르겠습니다 진님의 권유대로 파폭실행 시켜서 플레시 자동 설치를 하긴 했는데 ㅁ르겠네요
<jincreator> 아 기본설치된 파폭을 한번도 사용해보지 않으셨군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 크롬 설치용으로 사용만 했지 다른 용도론 사용한 적이 없네요
<jincreator> 네이버같은 곳에서 플래시 잘 나오나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 문제없습니다. 다만 불시에 plug-in 멈춤 현상이 나타난 다는 겁니다.
<jincreator> 음...저는 겪어본 적이 없어서 그러는데 파폭에서도 멈춤 현상이 그렇게 빨리 일어나나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아까도 말씀 드렸듯이 파폭은 사용해 본 시간이 얼마 되지 안습니다.
<jincreator> 지금 어도비 사이트에서 찾았는데 리눅스에 설치된 플래시 플레이어(파이어폭스를 통해 설치된)는 10.1.102.65이고 크롬은 10.1.103.19로 다른 플래시 플레이어가 들어가는군요.
<jincreator> 유투브 동영상이나 국내 홈쇼핑 사이트같이 플래시가 많이 나오는 사이트 좀 돌아다녀서 문제 없으면 크로미움에서도 별 문제 없을 것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 친절한 설명 감사합니다. 시간을 두고 사용해 보도록 하겠습니다.
<jincreator> 별 거 아닙니다. 그리고 아이디 꼭 찾으시길 바랍니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 꼭 찾겠습니다 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 여러분 SMplayer로 DVD를 전체화면으로 보면 영상이 끊기는데 해결방법을 아시는 분 계십니까?
<jincreator> 정품 DVD를 그대로 보는 건가요 아니면 립을 보는 건가요?
<jincreator> 아 해결방법을 반드시 안다는 건 아닙니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 정품 DVD일겁니다. 찰리 채플린 DVD 특별할인가 행사 제품을 구입했거든요
<HYECKJINKWON> 여러분 안녕히 주무세요  또 오겠습니다. 아이디를 찾는 그 날까지!!
<LyukO> HotSaNIC »ç¿ëÁßÀ̽źеéÁß¿¡ Ping ¸ðµâ °°ÀÌÀû¿ëÇϽźаè½Å°¡¿ë?
<LyukO> HotSaNIC 사용중이신분들중에 Ping 모듈 같이적용하신분계신가용?
<seanmoon> 아 한국 질거같네염 쩝...
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> shriekout  2월에 상암구장서  보3===...?
<shriekout> 상암구장요?
<bundo> 아니 그옆에서 헤헤소주 나 헤헤
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 인터넷 고쳤남유 ?
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> 기사 아저씨 방문 전화 왔길래... 회선 점검했는데... 저희 집 컴퓨터는 아무 문제 없고...
<bundo> 나처럼 잘해봐요 전 오른손 wifi  왼손 기가비트랜 되요
<shriekout> 밖에 회선문제라고 하니... 아저씨가 그걸 어떻게 아냐고 묻길래... 웃으면서 그냥 믿어 보시라고...
<shriekout> 결국 집에 안 오시고... 수리 끝났다고 전화왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 정씬무구드라 그사람한테 따지세유
<bundo> 정씨
<shriekout> 정씨?
<bundo> 공못차는 정씨?
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> bundo님 계세요?
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 저 동영상 다 만들었어요!
<shriekout> 오오
<jincreator> 내일 렌더링만 돌리면 끝~
<shriekout> 야동 다 만드셨나욧!
<bundo> 전에 보내준거 보았심
<bundo> 근데 이게 좀 달라요
<bundo> 내가원한거하고는
<bundo> 물론 내가 어찌 코분투 홍보 만들겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 많이 다른가요?
<bundo> 어 전 그냥 영상원했어유 사용영상 !
<bundo> 코분투 머가 된다는 그건 따로 있어요
<jincreator> 아...
<bundo> 수고는 했심더
<jincreator> 별로 한것도 없는걸요 뭐...
<shriekout> 저도 보여주세요~~
<jincreator> 별것도 아닌데요...
<shriekout> 보고 싶어요~~
<jincreator> 320x240으로 축소하고 200k로 하니 4분쯤 걸린다고 하네요.
<shriekout> 넵 :)
<jincreator> 사실 처음에는 영상이라길래 실컷 녹화했는데 막상 합치려고 보니 도저히 5분에 안들어가서 막판에 스샷으로 바꿨습니다.
<jincreator> 녹화한 영상은 그대로 있으니 내일 누리꿈에서 하는 세미나 갔다와서 시간되면 한번 4배속정도로 해서 분도님이 원하시는 영상 만들어보겠습니다.
<shriekout> :)
<jincreator> 근데 분도님 내일 코분투 사무실에 계세요?
<jincreator> shriekout님 지금 렌더링 끝났네요.
<shriekout> 링크 좀 걸어주실 수 있으세요?
<jincreator> 파일 받으셨나요?
<shriekout> 넵
<shriekout> :)
<jincreator1> shriekout 지금 도둑랜인지라^^
<shriekout> :)
<jincreator1> irc 내장 파일 전송으로 보내드리겠습니다.
<shriekout> 다른건가요?
<jincreator1> 아니 아까 인터넷이 끊겨서...
<shriekout> 아까 다 받았는데 :)
<jincreator1> 원래 1024x768이었는데 렌더링 기다리에는 너무 늦어 화질 낮춘 점 이해부탁드립니다^^
<shriekout> 잘 만드셨네요 :)
<jincreator1> 감사합니다^^
<shriekout> 광고라기 보다는 설명에 가까운것 같은데요
<shriekout> 좀 아쉬운 점입니다
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, today is my second day for this semester and i got an email that the campus is in lockdown...
<Seony^Work> 아 짜증나...
<saml> why lockdown?
<Seony^Work> police is looking for lobbery suspect that's why
<blueruin> 모두 굿모닝입니다.
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> .
<MK-BB> -_-)
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-26
<duck3> 포럼 관리자분 계신가요?
<duck3> 안계신가
<han9k> 안계신것 같은데요..
<han9k> 저는 세미나 장소로 이동합니다.
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> duck3 찾으시나유
<MK-BB> 포럼 관리자분 bugbear님이신데
<MK-BB> 안계시나보내요
<han9k> 쩝.. 집에 환자가 생겨서 오늘 모든 일정 취소네요 -_-
<jincreator1> han9k님 동영상 다 만들었어요.
<han9k> +_+
<han9k> 어제 분도님께서, "내가 원한건 컴피즌데~" 하셨어요 ㅎㅎ;
<jincreator1> 근데 분도님과 어제 대화 나눴는데 그분이 생각하신 것과는 조금 다르다고...
<jincreator1> 피티비만 쓰다가 kdenlive 사용하니 속이 다 시원하더라요^^
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 지금 보내드릴까요?
<han9k> 네~ 부탁합니다
<jincreator1> irc로 전송 안되면 알려주세요. 분할해서 이메일로 보내드릴게요.
<han9k> 오늘은 전송되네요
<han9k> LO3.3 나왔대서 설치중입니다 ^^;
<jincreator1> 그게 뭔가요?
<jincreator1> 아 리브레오피스군요.
<han9k> 네 그거요 ^^;
<jincreator1> 피티비에서 kdenlive로 바꾸면서 몇몇 특수효과도 넣어보았습니다.
<han9k> 네~
<han9k> 잠시 리붓합니다.
<duck3> 계정삭제된거때문에 왔는데 담당자가 없으니 뭘 할수가 없네...
<MK-BB> 오리님 쿼리 하나 주시지요
<MK-BB> 제가 담당자분께 이메일 보내둘게요
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투 10.04LTS 사용 중입니다. Flash plug-in 멈춤 문제 해결방법을 알고 싶습니다.
<han9k> 어느 사이트죠?
<han9k> 플래쉬 도배 사이트는 원래 멈춰요 ^^;
<han9k> 대표적으로 온라인 쇼핑 같은 곳이요
<HYECKJINKWON> 이게 현상이 불시에 나타나는지라 원인은 모르겠는데 사실 정상적인 프로그램이라면 이런 현상ㅇ은 없어야 하는거 아닌가요?
<suapapa> adobe를 깝시다
<suapapa> 10.04인데 전 괜찮던데... 현상이 잘 나타나는 사이트가 있나요?
<Lyuso> 네이버 동영상이 아주 잘 멈추지요.
<Lyuso> 플레쉬 별로 증상은 다릅니다만, 제 경우 네이버에서 제작한 플레쉬컨텐츠가 잘 죽더군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 구글 크롬 사용 중인 것을 밝히지 안않았군요
<Lyuso> 오페라브라우저가 가장 안죽을 것입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<suapapa> 크로미움 쓰고 있는데 안 죽던데..
<HYECKJINKWON> 크로미움으로 갈아 타야하는 건가...
<locofrank|linux> 크로미움 쓰고 있는데 그래도 간혹 죽습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 네이버는 윈도우 크롬에서도 죽구요.. ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 크롬이 정식 일텐데 플레쉬 멈춤현상 해결방법없이 내놨다니... 외국에선 플레시를 쓰지 않는단 건가요?
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 플래시는  말 그대로 플러그인인데요..
<locofrank|linux> 어도브 문제지 크롬문제라고 보기는 좀 그렇지 않나요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그렇군요
<han9k> 외국은 플래시 몇개 안써요.. 한국처럼 도배 안하죠 ^^;
<han9k> 분도님 낚시 안가셨어요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 계신건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어디?
<bundo> 6시에 간다니깐유
<bundo> ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 안녕하세요
<bundo> 네 ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 혹시 우분투 커뮤니티 운영자신가요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 우분투 한국 대표 입니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJINKWON> 동명 이인 인줄 알고
<bundo> 한국 우분투가 가진 전체 자원의 대표입니다.,
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<han9k> 지금 13시 넘었는데..
<bundo> 우분투 포럼을 새로 만들었고요
<bundo> why?
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼 제게 10,04 3rd 보내 주신 분이겠군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 감사히 잘 쓰고 있습니다.
<han9k> o.O
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 코분투 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 네
<bundo> 네  그사람입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> (_ _)
<HYECKJINKWON> (^ ^)
<han9k> LO3.3 받았는데 .deb가 여러개 있네요. 하나씩 실행하니까 의존성 따지면서 설치를 안해요 -_-+
<locofrank|linux> ppa로 설치를...
<locofrank|linux> 전 지금 막 완료했어요
<han9k> 그래서 그렇게 설치했습니다.
<bundo> han9k  누리꿈 ?
<han9k> 아뇨.. 아버지께서 병원에 가셔야되서 오늘 못 나갔어요
<bundo> 어제 메일 보냈는디
<han9k> 받았습니다.
<bundo> 제가 작년 조사좀 한 글
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> pdf로 왔어요
<bundo> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 혹시 구글 크롬 Flash plug-in 멈춤 현상 해결 방법을 아시나요?
<bundo> 걍 잘되는데 음
<bundo> 멈춤이라
<HYECKJINKWON> .....
<HYECKJINKWON> 멈춤 현상 나면서 폼더가 X_X 표정짓는 모습만 브라우저 전체에 가득
<HYECKJINKWON> 폼더 = 폴더
<bundo> 특정 사이트에서 그런거 아닌지요 ?
<han9k> 네이버에서 그런대요;;
<han9k> 저는 네이버에서는 그런적 한번도 없어요 =_=
<HYECKJINKWON_> 왜 갑자기 제 멋대로 Log out 되지?
<han9k> 플래시 도배한 온라인 쇼핑몰에서만 그렇구요..
<bundo> 부평사는 혁진님이구만유
<HYECKJINKWON_> 네 맞습니다.
<bundo> 그거 아세요 저 인천인거 ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> !!
<han9k> 그거 제가 보냈는데요.. CD -_-;
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 마쟈ㅕ ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 감사합니다.
<han9k> 천만에요~
<HYECKJINKWON_> 잘 쓰고 있어요
<locofrank|linux> 어라 han9k 님 리브레오피스 버전하고 우분투 버전 좀 알려주시겠어요?
<bundo> 내가 보낸거 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 다음에는 부평역에 나오시라고 할께요 ^^;
<han9k> 잠시만요
<HYECKJINKWON_> .....
<han9k> 10.10 우분투, LO 3.3
<han9k> build 번호도 알려드려요?
<locofrank|linux> 오피스 버전을 그 help에서 빌드까지
<locofrank|linux> 네
<locofrank|linux> 10.04에서 ppa로 설치하면 rc4만 되나 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> LO 3.3.0
<han9k> OOO330m19 (Build 6)
<HYECKJINKWON_> 사무실은 서울에 있어서 서울 사시는 줄 알았는데 의외로 가까운 곳에들 계셨네요. 인천에 인재가 많군요
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/About%20LibreOffice_001.jpeg 혹시 이런가요?
<han9k> 네 저는 10.10 이라 maverrick 뜨네요
<locofrank|linux> 똑같은데 rc4라고 찍혀있어서.. 확인 감사드려요
<han9k> 저도 그렇게 떠요
<locofrank|linux> 넵 감사합니다.
<locofrank|linux> 근데 혹시 오픈오피스 사용하시다가 컴피즈 꺼지는 현상 발생하시는 경우 있으셨나요?
<han9k> 거기 안고쳤거나 아직 PPA 업데이트 안됐나봐요
<han9k> 아뇨 없는데요?
<locofrank|linux> 10.04에서 죽어라 꺼져서 리브레로 온건데
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<locofrank|linux> 우분투 새로 설치해도 그런 현상이 있어서..
<locofrank|linux> 리브레는 잘 되길 아흨 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 오픈오피스 Impress쓰다가 꺼진 경우 있다는 사람은 봤어요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 분도님 바쁘시겠지만 한가지 더 질문 드리고 싶습니다. 한국사용자 모임에서 비밀번호 분실 관련 문의입니다. 제가 비밀번호 찾기를 이용하려 해도 분명 가입할 때 쓴 e-mail 계정인데도 없는 ID 혹은 e-mail이라고 메시지가 나옵니다. 해결방법이 없을까요?
<locofrank|linux> 그렇군요
<bundo> 닉은요 ?
<han9k> 저도 그랬는데.. (ID 암호 바꾸려고 할때)
<HYECKJINKWON_> HYECKJINKWON입니다.
<bundo> 소문자 아니유 ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 대문자로 가이했는 아 닉네임
<bundo> 아 지금 점쳐 보는중 음
<han9k> -_-?
<bundo> 이메일이 kwonhyeckjin@gmail.com 아닌지유 ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 닉네임 잊어버렸....
<bundo> 닉 = 아이디 HYECKJINKWON_
<HYECKJINKWON_> 가입한 메일게정은 naver일 텐데요?
<bundo> 아님
<bundo> 지메일임
<HYECKJINKWON_> 가입 확인 메일이 naver 로 왔었는데;;
<han9k> 원래 계정 찾아달라는 것 같은데 현재 계정 말씀하시는듯 -_-
<bundo> 가입일 2010/12/18 토 6:12 pm
<HYECKJINKWON_> !!
<bundo> 지메일 입니다
<HYECKJINKWON_> 분도님 죄송합니다. 제 정신이 외출했다 왔네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅎ-mail 맞습니다.
<han9k> 다른 사이트랑 헷갈리셨나봐요 ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 살려주시네요 ;;;
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON_  이제 지번은 "부평바보"  입니더
<HYECKJINKWON_> ...................
<bundo> 포럼 로그인 해서 비번 바꾸십시오
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON_  이제 비번은 "부평바보"  입니더
<HYECKJINKWON_> !!
<HYECKJINKWON_> 신변을 정리하고 은둔을...
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 은둔하시기전에 저한테 은신술 전수해주세요 ~ _~)
<HYECKJINKWON> 갑자기 또 로그 아웃 되네요
<han9k> 팅기시나봐요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<han9k> 뭐하시면 로그아웃되나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 크로미움 설치 하고 꼭 리붓 해야하는거 아니죠?
<han9k> 저도 한번 그런 경험을 했는데.. 요즘 안타나타네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아무 것도 안하고 채팅만 하고 있었습니다.
<han9k> 안해도되요
<HYECKJINKWON> 채팅창 온 김에 여쭤 봐야겠네요 듣기로  리눅스 오픈오피스로 작성한 워드파일은 윈도우에서 실행시 글자가 깨진다던데 어떻게 해결방법이 없을까요?
<han9k> 저는 그런일 없는데요;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 음?
<han9k> 혹시 리눅스에만 있는 폰트로 작성한 문서를, 윈도에 없는 폰트로 원래 폰트로 문서 열기를 하셨나요?
<han9k> 대체폰트로 열기로 하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<bundo> han9k 오픈 스택 한국 메일링 가입하세요
<han9k> 주소 몰라요 -_-
<han9k> 어제 한참 찾다가 저녁 끌려가는 바람에...
<HYECKJINKWON> 폰트는 신경써보지 않아서
<bundo> http://groups.google.com/group/kosco
<HYECKJINKWON> 허면 오픈오피스 어떤 폰트로 작성해야 윈도우에서도 호환이 될까요?
<han9k> 2시네요..잠시(보다는 좀 길게) 집안 일 좀 보다 오겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 으억
<HYECKJINKWON> 다녀오세요
<han9k> 기본 폰트로 작성하니 뜨던데요. 윈도에서요
<han9k> 다녀오겠습니다.
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON 제가 하는 활동중에 인천리눅스 동호회도 하는데
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<bundo> 거기 관심좀 가지고 오십시요
<HYECKJINKWON> 음? 전 컴맹인데요?
<bundo> 제가 컴맹입니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 그리 말씀하시기엔 이미 위치가...
<bundo> IRC 에서 컴맹이라고 하면 혼납니다
<bundo> 컴맹 = 컴의 맹주
<HYECKJINKWON> 어헠 그렇게도 되는군요
<bundo> 아무나 못쓰는 단어 입니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 저는 컴퓨터 잘 다루지 못하는데 가도 되나요?
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 저도 컴 못다뤄요
<bundo> 29일 독산동서 오프모임 있는데 오세요
<bundo> 우분투 월 소세미나
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 분도님 꼐서 그리 말씀하시면 전 컴퓨터 전원도 누를줄 모르는 사람이 되는데요
<bundo> 오시면 서로 배우고 좋습니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 참여하려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<bundo> 걍 오시면 됩니다
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15066
<locofrank|linux> 리브레 오피스 속도가 꽤 빠르네요
<locofrank|linux> 게다가 오픈오피스에서는 깨지던 그림들이 제대로 나오네요. 아 감격스러버
<bundo> 제 집 데탑 스샷 보실래유 ?
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1296019572.png
<bundo> 깔끔하죠 ^^;
<bundo> 코분투 10.10 입니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 왜 "전원도 누를 줄 모르는 사람" 부분만 빨갛게 강조 되어있죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 10.04LTS가 안정적이고 좋은거 아닌가요?
<bundo> 그건요 저의 이름을 불러서 하일라이트 된것입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 음 도둑이 제 발 저린다고 저도 모르게 그만
<bundo> 그경우 저는 함께 소리도 납니다 http://bundo.biz/bundo.wav
<HYECKJINKWON> Web IRC에서는 사용 할 수 없는 기느이죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 기느=기능
<bundo> Web IRC  도 나름 하일라이트해줄껑요 HYECKJINKWON
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<bundo> 위글 볼드로 되죠 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 브라우저 탭이 반응하네요
<bundo> ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 알림 음은 좀 짧지만
<HYECKJINKWON> 설마 Web IRC도 직접 제작하신 건가요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 그건 프리노드쪽 에서 누가 만든겁니더
<bundo> 이곳은 국제적인곳입니다.
<bundo> 그중 이방만 한국어 쓰는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 아하
<HYECKJINKWON> 외국 방 가려면 어떻게 해야하나요? 외국어를 아는건 아니지만 가보고 싶어 지네요
<bundo>  /join #ubuntu 이렇게 해보세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 메인 채널인가봐요?
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 웹 IRC 도 /join 되는군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 기본적 IRC 기능 명령어는 입력해 놓은 듯 하군요
<kbundo> ^^;
<bundo> 커피로 속풀며 메일정리 끝
<bundo> 낚시갈 준비 해야징ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 엄청나게 추운데 어디로 가시려고 설마 실내 낚시터는 아닐테고
<bundo> 빙어요
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJINKWON> 氷語
<bundo> bingward
<bundo> bingword
<MK-BB> .
<bundo> 히히 동영상 답변 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=75718#p75718
<blueruin> 짝짝짝 멋져요
<bundo> ^^;
<blueruin> 그런데 듀얼모니터에서는 컴피즈 최상이 안잡히던데 원래 그런가요? nvidia 요.
<bundo> 글쎄요 저는 19인치 듀얼일때 컴피즈 최상 했습니더
<bundo> 185 이상 드라이버에 ... 지포스 6600이상이면 될듯한데 음
<blueruin> 어제 우분투 설치하면서 예전에 compiz 랑 xinerama 랑 동시에 활성화가 안되었던거 같은데, 아직 그런가해서요.
<bundo> 24인치 듀얼은 모르겠심더
<SIMPLISM> 저의 경우에는... 화면효과에서 많이를 선택해도... 선택이 해제됩니다. 그래도 잘 되는 것 같던데요;
<SIMPLISM> 저는 24인치 듀얼로 쓰고 있습니다;
<SIMPLISM> ccsm에서 설정해준거 전부 적용이 됩니다. 근데 화면효과에서 다시 많이를 눌러버리면... ccsm에서 설정한 거 전부 초기화되버린다는...
<bundo> 제 녹북 경우 빔 프로젝이나 다른 모니터 연결하면 컴피즈 꺼집니더
<bundo> 인탤 GMA
<bundo> 아마 비슷한 경우 같습니더
<blueruin> 저는 gtx260 에 30인치 듀얼인데 기본설정에서 중간옵션까지는 되는데, 최대로 올리면 모니터 한쪽이 활성화가 안되더라고요
<bundo> 헉 30 듀얼
<SIMPLISM> 헐... 너무 좋은 그래픽카드를 사용하시는거 아닐까요;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 듀얼경우 작업공간을 2개로 하십시오
<bundo> 그래도 사각 됨
<SIMPLISM> 저도 작업공간 2개로 쓰고있다는;;ㅋ
<bundo> 24 듀얼 갑부 저리가 흥
<SIMPLISM> 드라이버 지원이 제대로 되고 있는지 확인하는 편이 나을 것 같네요;; 이전에
<SIMPLISM> 헐;;ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 24인치가 요즘엔 좀 쌉니다
<SIMPLISM> 저도 나머지 하나는 25만원 주고 삼;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나도 거실 나가서 컴하면
<bundo> 42 듀얼 가능함 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 에이~ 그건 티비자나요
<bundo> LCD 임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 글자 진짜 선명하고 좋음
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 헐;;ㅋㅋ 전 TV가 없어서 24인치 듀얼쓰는거랍니다..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 리눅스(우분투)에서 HDTV는요
<bundo> 디비코 퓨전골드3 이 제일 좋습니다ㅓ
<bundo> 요즘 중고가 2만원 이에요
<bundo> 저는 12만 할때 샀는디 쩝
<SIMPLISM> ㅋ
<bundo> 올집에 우분투 유저 와서 선물로 주었심
<SIMPLISM> 디비코 망하지 않았나요;;ㅋ 아직 안 망했나;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼우분투서 잘 됩니다.
<SIMPLISM> 저도 디비코꺼 USB용 TV수신카드 있긴한데;; 지난 번에 지원목록 확인해보니까 지원하더군요;;ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 오오 분도님 댁에 가면 선물이 있군요 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 호출 죄송합니다.
<bundo> 심플 오늘 상암 세미나 좋은데 왜 안갔어요
<SIMPLISM> 요즘 오춘기라서 방황하고 있어요;;ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 방금 인났다는..ㅠ^ㅠ;
<bundo> 오춘기 별거 아님 육춘기가 문제임
<SIMPLISM> 헐..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 안그래도 다른 분들도 그 소리하시던데;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 심플 클라우딩 관심있남 ?
<bundo> 클라우드
<SIMPLISM> 그쪽 부분 관심이 있긴한데요;
<SIMPLISM> 실제로 해보는 부분에서는 조금 어려웟;;
<SIMPLISM> 워서;;
<SIMPLISM> 일단은 리눅스 서버쪽 공부부터 좀 더 해야되겠더라구요;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> http://groups.google.com/group/kosco 여기 메일링 가입 바람
<bundo> 내가 연줄로 대기업 밀어 줄께요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ 일단은 영어공부부터 해야된다는..ㅠ^ㅠ;
<bundo> 그리고 오픈스택 조금 알아 보시기 바람
<SIMPLISM> 메일링은 잘 보겠습니다..ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 오픈스택이라..ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 공부할께 정말 많네요;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> KT   & 삼성등 아주 난리임
<SIMPLISM> 작년부터 계속 클라우드 클라우드 하긴하더군요;;ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 어느 새 인력 시장이 형성
<bundo> 한국에서 클라우드 잡아 보려고 대기업들 노력 하더군요
<bundo> 나 한국 우분투 취업 매니저 에요
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 위키에게 물어보니 구현 가능성 어려워 보이던데요
<SIMPLISM> 아 취업..ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bundo> 제 또 다른직함인데 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 음 맨파워 사업을 또 하시는군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 다각적 사업 추진 좋네요
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 = 한국 우분투 백수 쉼터에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 으엉! 그럼 저도 백수가 되서 갈테야요
<HYECKJINKWON> 물은 주겠죠
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 거쳐간 7명 다 취업됬심더
<bundo> 요즘 8명째 미는 중
<bundo> 심플은 12번으로 오세요 졸업하면 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 맨파워 사업의 힘
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 내년 2월에 졸업입니다..ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 뜨억
<bundo> 각 기업에 스파이 심는 중 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 커널 공부하려면 어떻게 해야하나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 정보가 넘쳐나서 옥석을 가리기가 힘들어 여쭤봅니다.
<bundo> 커널 을 컴파일해보면서 커널 비즈 회원 등록후
<bundo> 스타디 해본다
<HYECKJINKWON> 한국 사용자 모임엔 안보이는 것 같은데요?
<SIMPLISM> 아 정말...ㅋㅋ 저도 개발자를 꿈꾸던 사람으로 커널 책사서 공부를 하려고 해봤는데;;ㅋㅋ 좌절이라능..ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 어디부터 손대야할지 모르겠다능..ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 이제 시작 해 볼려고 하는건데요
<HYECKJINKWON> 컴퓨터 언어는 하나도 모름니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 자랑입니다.
<SIMPLISM> 그럼... C언어 부터...
<blueruin> 파이썬 추천이요
<SIMPLISM> 저도 좌절 맛 보고 다시 C언어 공부를 하려고 했다능...ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 심플님은 어떤 목적으로 컴퓨터 공뷰하시는 건가요?
<bundo> 우선 여기 동강 보십시요 http://www.olccenter.or.kr/
<blueruin> 컴퓨터 언어 하나도 모르시고 파이썬이나 루비같은 언어배우시면 전 축복이라고 부르고싶은데요.
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 옆 동네 입니다. http://www.olccenter.or.kr/
<SIMPLISM> 저야 전공이라..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저는 http://www.olccenter.or.kr/ 요기 강사 제공도 합니다.
<bundo> 단 미남만 가능
<bundo> 쩝
<Seony> 안드로이드 포팅한 HTC HD2는 진짜 못쓰겠네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 친절한 설며 감사합니다.
<bundo> 미남 = 미친듯이 컴한 남자
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 오늘따라 채널이 분주하네요;;ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 히히
<HYECKJINKWON> 음!?
<HYECKJINKWON> 헠
<bundo> popeye92 님 http://www.olccenter.or.kr/ 에서도  연락 갈것입니다 미남이시니깐
<bundo> 데브맨토 말고 여기도 이야기좀 했습니더
<popeye92> 미남 -_-
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋ 뽀빠이님 바빠지시겠네;;
<SIMPLISM> 미남 인정..ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 美男이 아니라 아쉽군요
<bundo> 강의 영상 olc 에서 찍고 머니도 챙겨 주라고했심거
<popeye92> 와이프한테서도 못 듣는 말을 분도형님께서 해주시다니 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ^^ ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 아..아들래미는 가끔 하죠..같이 놀아줄때
<Seony> 설마 제 와이프처럼 못난이라고 하진 않겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 아 난 누군가 나한테 뭐라고 해줄 사람이라도...(물론 여자가...);
<bundo> SIMPLISM  포럼에 부적 떴던데.. ?
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 명환이가 올린글 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 저장해놓긴 했습니다..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 정부에서도 리눅스 도이을 검토 해 보겠다고 했던거 같은데 아직 까지도 정부 사이트 이용하기가 힘드니
<SIMPLISM> 아예 출력해서 지갑에 넣어다닐까봐요
<SIMPLISM> 한 순간에 다 바뀌긴 힘들죠;;ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 도이= 입
<SIMPLISM> 그래도 차근차근 진행되는 모습이 보이면 좋으련만..
<SIMPLISM> 이래서는 가상머신과 뗄레야 뗄 수가 없답니다..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그니깐 심플님도 심플한 미남되서 같이 노력 해야죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 한컴하고 삼보 컴퓨터가 리눅스 설치한 데스크탑을 출시한다는 기사가 있었던것 같은데
<SIMPLISM> 그거...
<SIMPLISM> 저희 실습실에 있다능...
<SIMPLISM> bundo, 노력해야죠;;;ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 첨에
<SIMPLISM> 아시아눅스 깔려서 왔는데... 결국에 페도라랑 윈도우 멀티부팅으로 전면 바꾼...ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 환경이 받쳐주질 못하니 결국 뒤집어 엎게 되는 군요
<SIMPLISM> 쩝... 컴공 전공인데도... grub만 뜨면 컴퓨터 고장난 줄 아는 사람들이 한 둘이 아니라는...
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 grub이 뭔지도 모ㄹ지만 한글 기반의 OS를 만들고 싶네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그러려면 ASCII코드 부터 한글화 해야 할까요?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 땜질 부터 해야죠
<bundo> 한국형 CPU 나와야 하거든요 ㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 어차피 기계어는 1, 0 이니
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 그렇네요 Hardware 제조가 대부분 미국에서 시작 됐군요
<HYECKJINKWON> IBM
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> 설계도 뿌린게 이렇게 무섭게 돌아올 줄이야
<SIMPLISM> 전... 우분투 정도의 한글화라면 만족합니다..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한국에서 만드는 씨퓨가 하나 있긴 하죠
<Seony> 옛날에 잠깐 잘나갔던 RISC Alpha CPU
<HYECKJINKWON> 으억 이 나이 먹어서 하드웨어 제조부터 배울수는 없는 노릇이고 어찌해야 하나
<bundo> IBM PC 운운하는거 보니 40거의 되셨나요 혁진 ?
<SIMPLISM> 우분투 한글화에 그 노력을 해보세요;;;ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 음 좀 오래된 이야기지만 삼성인가 하고 어딘가 하고 합작 CPU만든다 하지 않았었나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 신상을 물어보시면 대답 드리기가 곤란한데요
<SIMPLISM> 삼성같은 경우에... 몇몇 제품에 직접 제작한 CPU를 탑제하긴했죠;;;ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 20대입니다 아직까진
<bundo> 털기 하면 나나오는데 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 그러지 않으시리라 믿으니 저 글을 썻죠 ^^
<Seony> 20대인데 이나이 운운하시다니... ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 여기 계신분들 모두 20대 아니셨나요? ^^
<SIMPLISM> 분도님이 제일 젊으시다는ㅋㅋㅋ
<popeye92> 저는 확실히 20대
<bundo> SIMPLISM 노우
<Seony> 저는 20대가 되고픈...
<Seony> 액면가 20대! ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저보다 3살 아래 분 계심 쩝
<SIMPLISM> 분도님이 마음이 젤 젊다능..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 마음은 70이에요
<bundo> 다 귀찮고 치매죠 쩝
<popeye92> 제 나이는 0x20~ 0x2F 사이이므로 20대
<SIMPLISM> 아... 졌다 헥사코드까지 나왔다..ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> Alpha CPU에 대해 더 알려 주실 수 있나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 제가 CPU를 만들기엔 넘 늦은 것 같아서 좀 더 빠른 길을 찾고 싶네요
<Seony> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_CPU
<HYECKJINKWON> 사전 찾아야 겠네 감사합니다 서니님
<Seony> ;-)
<bundo> popeye92 님 전화 되시는 지요 ?
<popeye92> 네
<MK-BB> bundo
<MK-BB> 오리님이 포럼 접속안된다구
<MK-BB> 아까 irc와서 그러셨심
<MK-BB> 그것좀 알아봐주세요
<bundo> 오리 는 헛소리 꾼이잖아요 오리가 냠냠 거리면 ... OTL
<MK-BB> 그다음에 [20:54:20] <duck3> 네.. 그리고 제가 아얄씨에 계속 접속할 수 있는 상황이 아니라서 getkldp@gmail.com 로 결과를 보내주셨으면 한다고도 전해주셨으면해요.
<Seony> 포럼 접속 잘 되는데...
<MK-BB> [20:52:39] <duck3> 우분투 포럼에 계정 duck 가 삭제되었네요. // [20:53:05] <duck3> 삭제당할 이유가 있어서 삭제된건지 아니면 실수로 삭제된건지 알고 싶고요. // [20:53:26] <duck3> 실수라면 복구해주셨으면 한다고 전해주실수 있다면 전해주셨으면 하네요
<bundo> 쩝 광고글 댓글로 인해 삭제 되었네요 으윽
<bundo> 광고글에 이상한 댓글 다니 착각으로 지워졌나 봐요 나참
<bundo> 흐이구
<bundo> 어지 살리나 쩝
<bundo> 전 DB 에서 가져와 복구 해야할듯 이런
<HYECKJINKWON> 푸하하
<HYECKJINKWON> 일장춘몽이구나 남들이 몇 십녀을 걸쳐 만들어 놓은걸 난 요술방망이로 생각 하고 있었던 꼴이네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 심플님 말씀대로 우분투 한글화가 가장 현실적인 방법이겠네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 슬프네
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=15305
<bundo> 프랑스  의회 까징 우와 ~~
<bundo> 한국은 우분투한국의회단도 다 우분투 안쓰는데 쩝
<Seony>  음.... 맨드레이크의 나라에서 우분투를 쓴다는 건, 그만큼 우분투가 좋다는 반증이겠죠?
<bundo> 넵
<Seony> 그나저나 맨드레이크 하니까 메타냅 생각나네요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 참 Seony 님 직장이세요 혹시 스카이프 되는지요 ?
<Seony> 스카이프 가능합니다.
<bundo> 음성으로 조금 이랴기 할게 2가지 있답니다
<Seony> 잠시만요. 폰에 설치할께요.
<bundo> 전 타자 로 잘 의사 전달이 15%라서유 헤헤
<Seony> bundo: 준비됐습니다.
<Seony> bundo: 갑자기 끊어졌는데 unknown error네요.
<bundo> 참 Seony 님 저 GNUKOREA 스태프(임원) 도 됬습니더 헤헤
<bundo> 사실 GNU 하고 우분투 서로 안친한데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> gnukorea 그거 좀 오래된 단체 아니에요?
<bundo> 네 .. http://korea.gnu.org
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<locofrank|linux> 리안녕하세요
<shriekout> 엥?
<shriekout> 의결권 없는 후원회원 한다고 하면서... 후원회비 보냈는데...
<shriekout> 정회원으로 등록시켜주는... 일부러 의결권 안 가지려고 한건데... =ㅅ=;;;
<han9k> ?
<han9k> 코분투에 후원받으면 정회원으로 자동등록되는 제도를 모르셨군요?! (한분 또 당하셨습니다 =_=)
<han9k> 후원받으면->후원하시면 *수정
<han9k> 근데.. 후원은 어느분께 하는 것인가요?
<han9k> (제가 위에 한 말은 농담입니다. 심각하게 받아들이시면 큰일납니다;)
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 얼마전에 시티은행이 그러더니 오늘은 하나은행 인터넷 뱅킹, ATM 중단됐네요 =_=
<jincreator> kdenlive ogv 지원이 안되네요.
<jincreator> 영상 죄다 ogv로 찍었는데 다 변환해야 하겠네요 :-(
<Seony> 저는, 친구가 안드로이드 폰 하나 줘서 좋았는데 다시 돌려줘야할 거 같네요... :(
<jincreator> 친구에게 "그거 어제 돌려줬잖아!"
<jincreator> 또는 "미안. 이미 옥션으로 넘어갔어~"
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 아니라, 쓰라고 하나 줬거든요... 근데 배터리가 상상을 초월하는 속도로 줄어들어서 도저히 못쓰겠어요...
<jincreator> 그럼 저 주세요! :-)
<Seony> 돌려줄려구요... HTC HD2라는 폰인데...
<Seony> 잠 자기 전에 배터리가 98% 있었는데, 잠자고 일어나니까 폰이 꺼져있을 정도... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 전 스마트폰이기만 하면 하루에 12번씩 충전해야 하더라도 상관없습니다!
<Seony> 스마트폰이라고 생각하지 마시고, "전화기"를 하루에 몇번씩 충전해야한다고 생각해보세요.
<Seony> 엄청나게 불편해요
<Seony> 아무리 스마트폰이 컴퓨터 같다고는 해도, 일단 전화기는 전화기거든요.
<jincreator> 그 "전화기"가 아예 없었던 사람에게는 있는 것만 해도 감지덕지지요...
<Seony> 전화기라는 본질을 넘어설 수는 없는 물건인데, 그 본연의 임무를 수행하는 것조차도 불편할 정도니...
<Seony> 아... 배터리만 아니었어도 안드로이드 한 번 써볼생각 째끔 있었는데...
<Seony> 다시 아이폰으로 귀환해야겠네요...
<jincreator> 그냥 HD랑 디자이어 HD랑 다른거군요.
<Seony> HD2에요... 친구가 준 폰이...
<Seony> 디자이어랑 HD2는 HTC라는 회사에서 만든 물건이죠.
<Seony> HD2가 원래 윈도우모바일 폰인데, 거기에 안드로이드를 포팅시킨 거거든요..
<Seony> 근데 화면이 너무 커서 원래도 배터리가 좀 조루이긴 한데, 안드로이드 포팅하고나서는 더 심하다고 하네요...
<jincreator> 그러니까 처음 구입할 때부터가 아니라 강제로 안드로이드 포팅한거군요.
<Seony> 네. 하드웨어가 좋다보니 다들 군침흘리나봐요
<jincreator> 그럼 그 친구분은 지금 뭐 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 무슨 스냅드래곤인가 하는 1기가짜리 씨퓨가 박혀있는 폰이라고..
<Seony> 친구는 아마 마이터치 4G쓰겠죠.
<kkb110> 배터리 큰걸로 갈아끼워보시는건 어떤지요
<Seony> kkb110: 따로 오더를 해야하는데, 문제는 폰 자체가 워낙 커서 배터리 큰거 끼면 아마 무전기 싸이즈 될껄요.
<kkb110> 음...
<kkb110> 전 큰거상관없어서 젤큰거 껴서 사용중인데 ㅋㅋ(g1)
<kkb110> 사람들이 카메라냐고 물어봐요
<Seony> 대충 봐도 닌텐도DS 접은 사이즈만한데요.. ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 돌려줄려구요. 이건 뭐 잠자고 일어나면 배터리가 다 닳을 정도니...
<kkb110> 건 좀 심하군요
<Seony> 그리고 어딘가 모를 안드로이드의 구린 터치감...
<Seony> 내가 아이폰에 너무 익숙해졌나...
<Seony> 왠지 모르는 조잡함.
<jincreator> 윽! 꼭 돌려주셔야 하나요? 그냥 저 주시면...^^
<kkb110> 아이폰이 조작하는 맛은 더 있는거 같아요 심플하고
<Seony> jincreator: 한국에서는 안될 거에요...
<kkb110> 전미국인데
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 저... 이민 갈께요
<jincreator> 어쩐지 마이터치가 티모바일 전용이라 이상하다 했더니...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 오시면 제가 모토롤라 Cliq XT하나 드리죠. 가게에서 막 굴러다니던데...
<kkb110> 잠시검색좀 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 오오... 꼭 이민을 가야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 사실 안그래도 바꿀라고 생각중이였는데 g1 너무 구려서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> kkb110: 무조건 아이폰으로... 이번 기회에 버라이즌으로 갈아타세요.
<Seony> 플랜이 좀 비싸긴 하지만...
<kkb110> 전 안드로이드 팬이라 ^^;;;
<Seony> 아 그래요? 그럼 마이터치4G로...
<kkb110> G2생각하고있었어요
<Seony> 가게 직원이 쓰는데 좋더라구요.
<Seony> 요 며일 안드로이드 써보면서 알게된게, 마켓에서 돈받고 파는 어플들 크랙해서 다운로드하는 게 너무너무너무 쉽더라구요...
<kkb110> 그래요? 전 몰랐는데 어디서 해요?
<Seony> 심지어는 마켓에서 설치하는 거랑 똑같은 인터페이스에 게다가 업데이트까지...
<Seony> 이건 완전 대놓고 크랙질이던데요...
<kkb110> 헉 ㅋㅋ 링크좀 굽신굽신
<Seony> 좀 실망스럽기도 했고.... 나름 아이폰 쓰면서 앱들은 다 사서 써왔는데...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 그래서 안드로이개발자들이... 전부 광고쪽으로 눈을 돌리는 거겠죠;;ㅋ
<Seony> 저도 받은 거니까 공유해드릴께요...
<SIMPLISM> 그래서 아이폰 어플이랑 안드로이드 어플 같은 건데... 안드로이드는 무료설친데 광고들어가고 그러던데요;;ㅋ
<Seony> http://www.applanet.net/Forum/downloads.php 가시면 오른 쪽에 Applanet 2.6.5있어요. 받아서 설치하시면 됩니다.
<kkb110> 오오 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 화난 조류가 대표적이죠
<Seony> 그럼 폰에 Applanet이라는 앱이 설치되는데, 설치해보시면 마켓이랑 똑같아서 별 어려움 없이 쉽게 하실 거에요..
<kkb110> 지금폰은 인터넷이 안되서 설치가 안되지만, 바꾸면 꼭 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 한국에 전파인증법인가 뭔가하는 게 없어진 게 사실인가요?
<kkb110> 그거 한사람당 한개씩만일껄요
<Seony> kkb110: 나중에 잘되는지 얘기해주세요
<kkb110> 네
<SIMPLISM> 한 사람당 하나의 기기에는
<SIMPLISM> 인증이 필요없어진다고 하더라구요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 외국에서 폰 사갖구 와서 한국에서 쓰는 게 가능하다는 얘기군요.
<SIMPLISM> 넵; 한 종류를 여러 개는 안되구요..ㅋ
<SIMPLISM> 근데 그게 벌써 실시됬는지는 모르겟네요;;ㅋ
<kkb110> 무슨 법이 그따군지 모르겠음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<SIMPLISM> ㅋㅋㅋ 그래도 그게 어디예요;;ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하네요.
<kkb110> 한사람당 하나만 된다는건 도대체 무슨 근거에 기반한 발상인지
<SIMPLISM> 그래도 만약에
<SIMPLISM> 여러개의 기기라면... 물론 종류가 다른 걸로
<SIMPLISM> 그러면 숫자에 관계없이 사용이 가능한거니까요... 사실 상 개인한테는 의미가 있죠
<jincreator> 찾아보니 조금 미묘하군요.
<SIMPLISM> 어차피 개정되는 법안으로 혜택을 보는 것은 일반 개인이니까요..ㅋ
<jincreator> 먼저 2,100MHz WCDMA 규격을 사용하며 USIM 카드를 사용하고 한글을 지원하는 스마트폰여야 하고요,
<jincreator> 국내에 출시가 아예 안된 폰이라면 방통위에 신고 후 사용해야 합니다.
<SIMPLISM> 엇...ㅋㅋ 그런 제한사항도 있었나요;;; 역시 기사를 날림으로 봐서..ㅋ
<Seony> kkb110: 그러고보면, 미국에서는 늘상 당연하고 아무 것도 아닌 게 꼭 한국에서만 유난히 이러쿵 저러쿵 복잡하죠...
<kkb110> 그러게말이에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 외국폰이니 USIM이니 뭐니하는 거, 여기서 생전 고민조차도 해본 적 없는데... ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 일단 cdma인거부터가 재앙
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요..
<jincreator> 거기는 엑티브엑스도, 공인인증서도, 본인실명제도 고민해볼 일이 없는 곳이죠^^
<SIMPLISM> 쩝... 어차피 해외에서 멀 들여올 일이 없는 저에게는 해당 사항이 없네요...ㅠ^ㅠ;
<Seony> 그래도 gsm보다 cdma가 조금 나은 건, 폰 잃어버렸을 때 찾을 가능성이 1%라도 있다는 점이죠.ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 쩝... 문화 자체가 너무 다르니까요..;;;
<Seony> 네... 미쿡애들은 개인정보에 대해서 극도로 민감하거든요...
<kkb110> 그리고.. 웹에서 움직이는 그림들도 은근히 거의 플레쉬 아님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 심지어는 이름이랑 이메일 주소 적는 것만으로도 엄청나게 걱정하거든요...
<Seony> 네. 모뎀 쓰는 사람들 땜시...
<Seony> 모뎀 쓰는데 플래시 쓰면 로딩이 거의 불가능해서 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 솔직히 저의 경우에는 실명제의 경우라면 찬성하는 쪽이라서... 그렇게라도 제한을 걸어두지 않으면 너무 악용하는 사람들이 많은 나라라...-_-; 우리 나라지만 가끔은 과하조..
<kkb110> http://www.nyu.edu/ 예를들어서 이런거.. 중앙에 버튼 클릭하면 슬라이드 되는 그림들
<SIMPLISM> 아... 아직도 모뎀을 쓰는 사람들이 꽤 많은 가보군요;;;
<Seony> 모뎀 쓰는 사람들이 꽤 많다기보단, adsl이상 인터넷을 쓰는 사람이 꽤 많다고 얘기할 수 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 혹시 뉴욕대가 kkb110님 다니시는 대학인가요?
<kkb110> 넹
<Seony> 아... 울학교는 명함 내미기도 힘든데..
<jincreator> Seony님도 대학생이세요?
<Seony> 네. 늦깍이 대학생이죠
<Seony> 한국에서 군대 제대하고 결혼하고 은행에서 자금운용 하다가 갑자기 무슨 바람이 불어서 유학왔어요.
<Seony> 벌써 4년째인가...
<jincreator> 무슨 전공이세요?
<Seony> 원래 회계였는데, 최근에 컴퓨터로 바꿨어요
<Seony> 아... 이제 슬슬 자야할 시간이 다되가는데...
<Seony> kkb110: 그러고보니 새벽인데 뭐해요?
<jincreator> 미국 중 뉴욕 지금 새벽 5시 넘었다고 나오는데... 안피곤하세요?
<Seony> 뉴욕은 요즘 진짜 춥다는데 아... 저도 추운날씨가 그립네요...
<jincreator> 지금 한국 무지하게 춥습니다^^
<Seony> 으... 상상만 해도 춥네요. 그래도 일단은 그립긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 새벽인데.. 일어나서 내일까지 해가야갈거 하고있어요 -_-;;;
<kkb110> 9시에 자서 2시에 일어났어요
<kkb110> 추운날씨가 그리우시다니 그런 무서우신 말씀을 ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 맨날 더운날씨에서만 살다보면 가끔 그래요.
<Seony> 코트도 입고싶고...
<kkb110> 저도 한번 추운거 그리워 해봤으면 좋겠네요
<kkb110> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 낮에는 차에 에어컨을 틀어도 더울 정도니...
<kkb110> 그리워하고싶으나 너무 가까이 있어서 그리워할수없는당신
<Seony> 자러갑니다. 낼 뵈요
<HYECKJINKWON> 낚시 가셨구나
<HYECKJINKWON> 빙어낚시
<han9k> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 음?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 이거
<jincreator> 설마 또 플래시 때문?
<HYECKJINKWON_> Ubuntu 10.04LTS 3rd 사용중입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 자꾸 자동 리붓 되네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 이것도 불시에 일어나니 갑갑할 노릇 입니다.
<han9k> 흠.. 글쎄요;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 왜 저에게만 이런 시련이
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅜㅜ
<han9k> 저도 10.04 LTS인데 그런 문제가 없는데요..
<han9k> 언제부터 그런 문제가 생겼죠?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 크로미움 설치 후 부터인 것 같네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그냥 재설치 할까요
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 설치하신 건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예
<HYECKJINKWON_> 제거 하긴 했는데
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아 한가지 더 있네요 크롬 설치 후에 Fire FOX에서 플레시 자동설치 한것
<HYECKJINKWON_> 이거 말곤 특별히 따로 설치한게 없는데 원인을 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 아이디는 찾으셨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 그냥 재설치 해야겠군요 10.10 버전은 플레시 문제 없길바래야죠
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아 진님 안녕하세요 네 찾았습니다. 제가 잊고있던 e-mail 계정에 있더군요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 덕에 분도님께 바보라는 호칭도 얻었어요 &&
<HYECKJINKWON_> ^^
<jincreator> 다행이네요^^
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예!?
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 바보라고 불린게 다행이라뇨
<jincreator> 아니 아이디 찾으신 게 다행이라고요...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아 예
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 참 동영상 끊기는 이유가 그 부분에서 제가 전환 효과를 1프레임 짧게 넣어서였습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어 쨋건 10.10으로 재 설치 해봐야 겠습니다. 플레시 문제는 어째야 할지 모르겠네요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 음!?
<han9k> 네. 큰 문제는 없습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 전환효과요?
<jincreator> 아 방금 메시지는 han9k님에게 드린 말씀이니다^^
<han9k> 10.04 다시 설치해도 문제 사라질 것 같은데요?
<HYECKJINKWON_> ...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어쩃건 재 설치 후 다시 뵙겠습니다
<jincreator> 이번에는 문제 없기를 기원합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 재설치 했습니다. 그런데 부족한 언어지원 메시지 원래 나오는 건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 그리고 파이어 폭스로 Daum에 접속 했을 때 플레시 플러그인 설치 하라는데 해도 될까요?
<han9k> 네 업데이트 하면 사라집니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 감사합니다 리붓 하겠습니다.
<han9k> 플래시 플러그인 설치할때 맨 위에 Adobe 것 설치했더니
<han9k> 문제가 없었습니다. 다른것 설치했다가 문제 있어서 저는 adobe에서 제공하는 것 쓰고 있어요
<HYECKJINKWON> gma
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠
<HYECKJINKWON> 패키지 업데이트 중 입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 플레시 문제는 좀 써봐야 알것같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> LTS Version은 2년간 지원한다고 알고 있는데 그럼 2년 후에는 LTS를 새로 만드는 것입니까?
<han9k> ㄴㅔ
<jincreator> 응? 3년이 아니라 2년이에요?
<han9k> 3년이죠
<han9k> 서버는 5년이구요
<HYECKJINKWON> 3년인 모양이군요 Server 가 2년인가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 헉
<HYECKJINKWON> 난 뭘 본거지 @_@
<han9k> 헉.. 10.04 LTS 업데이트 했더니 nVidia 또 엉망됏네요 =_=
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 HD3850인데 알아서 업데이트 하라고 알려 주더군요
<jincreator> han9k님 문제 해결한 동영상 렌더링 다했어요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 또 윈도우 7설치했을땐 따로 내장 사운드 드라이버를 설치 해 주어야 했었는데 우분투에선 바로 인식하네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 이것이 오픈소프트웨어의 저력인건가!?
<han9k> 네 jincreator님
<jincreator> ...드릴까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 드.. 드리겠습니다. 필요없어!
<jincreator> 아 방금 것도 han9k님께 드린 말입니다...
<HYECKJINKWON> 드립이었군요
<HYECKJINKWON> ......
<han9k> 네 주세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 궁금한게 그럼 LTS 용 업데이트를 따로하고 새 버젼 별 업데이트를 또 따로 한다는 건가요?
<han9k> 아침까지 달라고 진흥원에서 요구하네요..;
<HYECKJINKWON> 1.04LTS에서 소프트웨어 업데이트를 한다고 10.10이 되지 않는걸 보면
<jincreator> 아 업데이트 그건 바꿀 수 있습니다.
<han9k> LTS 로만 업데이트 하는 것 풀면 10.10으로도 올라갑니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 제한 되어있군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJINKWON> 위에 제가 써놓은 대로라면 상당히 비효율 적이 아닌가 해서요
<HYECKJINKWON> 이거 기획한 사람 참 대단한 분 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 또 한가지 의문이 드는데 Server용이라면 LTS가 의미가 있겠지만 범용에 LTS가 굳이 필요 할 까요?
<jincreator> han9k님 다운 창 안뜨세요?
<han9k> 네?
<han9k> 완료 떴는데요?
<han9k> 아.. 접속 오류네요
<jincreator> 다시하겠습니다.
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 기다리는중..
<jincreator> 혁진권님, 우분투를 정부기관이나 기업에 도입할 경우
<han9k> 접속 실패;
<han9k> 이메일로 보내주세요~
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 편하게 혁진이라고 부르셔도 됩니다.
<jincreator> 6개월마다 회사나 기관의 모든 컴퓨터를 다 업데이트하기는 무리가 있지 않을까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 그렇군요 제가 생각이 짧았습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 역시 기획은 아무나 하는게 아니네요
<jincreator> 저 근데 드랍박스 쓰면 공유 가능한가요?
<han9k> 네
<jincreator> 제가 안써봐서 그러는데 public에 올려야만 공유가 가능한건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 여러분은 정부 사이트나 금융권 혹은 쇼핑몰 이용하실 때 불편하지 않으신가요? 리눅스의 적 Active X가 있어야 대부분 이용 가능하잖아요
<han9k> 그래도 되구요 아니면 제 이메일 추가하시면 됩니다.
<han9k> 정부 사이트 이용 안합니다~
<jincreator> 진리의 무통장 입금 -.-
<HYECKJINKWON> 예비군 홈페이지 로긴하려고만 해도 인증서 물어와서 곤란한데
<han9k> 저는 동사무소에 전화해요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그렇군요!
<han9k> "제가 컴맹인데요~" 그럼 핸폰으로 문자 주더라구요 ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 오오
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 빨리 전화해야겠네요
<jincreator> 저 근데 곧 군대 들어갈 젊은 사람이 컴맹이라 하면 믿어주나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 아직도 많은 사람이 컴맹입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 싸이월드나 와우만 아는 분들도 꽤 됩니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 사실 그 이상 컴퓨터 만질일이 워드 밖에 더 있나요?
<jincreator> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18954686/%EC%99%84%EC%84%B1%EB%B3%B8.ogv
<HYECKJINKWON> 우리은행, 농협, 인터넷 서점 알라딘에서 리눅스로 이용 가능한 걸로 아는데, 혹시 이와 같이 리눅스로 이용할 수 있는 사이트 아시는 곳 있나요?
<han9k> 헉? 플래시도 읽어오네요
<han9k> 플래시로 *오타
<jincreator> 그게 아닙니다
<jincreator> html5때문에 파이어폭스에서 ogv/ogg를 지원해서 재생해주는 겁니다
<han9k> 파폭이라 그런거군요 ^^;
<jincreator> 그래서 이전에 윈도라고 하셨을 때 파이어폭스에 드래그해보라 제안해드린 거고요.
<han9k> 네..
<jincreator> 오른쪽 버튼 누르면 다른 이름으로 동영상 저장이 있습니다
<han9k> 네 저장했습니다
<jincreator> 근데 그럼 이 부끄러운 동영상이 내일 진흥원에 가는 건가요?
<han9k> 네. 너무 느린가요? 그럼 오늘 보내드리죠 ;)
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 동영상 저장 했는데 "다운로드"폴더에 저장 되는 것 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 다른 데 저장되었나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 재시작 하고 오겠습니다.
<jincreator> han9k 내일까지면 내일 새벽까지 분도님이 원하시는 컴피즈 동영상이랑 몇가지 만들어서 드롭박스 링크 메일로 알려드리게
<han9k> +_+
<jincreator> 겠습니다. 그런데 퀼리티 보장은...
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<jincreator> 사실 지금쯤이면 다 만들었어야 하는데 저놈의 kdenlive가 ogv 코덱 지원을 안해서 녹화한 영상을 죄다 변환해야 하는지라...
<han9k> 네.. :S
<jincreator> 어째 프로그램이 뭐 하나 괜찮다 싶으면 다른 데에서 문제가 생기는지...
<han9k> ^^; 그러게요;
<jincreator> 아 그리고 배경음악은 몇가지 넣어서 재생해보았는데 하나같이 분위기가 맞지 않아서 그냥 없앴습니다.
<han9k> 네~
<HYECKJINKWON> 와따 가따
<jincreator> 근데 드롭박스 업로드나 다운로드 제한이 어떻게 되죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 실례지만 아까 동영상 주소 좀 다시 써 주실 수 없을까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> Web IRC라서 복사 붙여넣기가 안되는 것 같네요
<jincreator> 부끄럽사옵니다...
<jincreator> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18954686/%EC%99%84%EC%84%B1%EB%B3%B8.ogv
<HYECKJINKWON> 동영상 제작도 하시나 봐요
<HYECKJINKWON> 능력이 부럽네요
<jincreator> 1일 벼락치기의 결과입니다^^
<han9k> ^^; (근데 잘하세요)
<jincreator> 사실 누구나 하루만 잡고 인터넷에서 영어로 된 간단한 튜토리얼 읽고 따라하면 이정도는 누구나 만듭니다.
<jincreator> 거기다 요즘에는 유투브로 강좌를 올려주시는 분들도 많아서...
<jincreator> 다만 영어울렁증을 극복하고 튜토리얼을 끝까지 읽느냐 중간에 때려치우고 끝없는 삽질로 극복하느냐의 갈림길이 있을 뿐입니다. 참고로 전 후자^^
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 만드는 방법이야 익히겠죠 하지만 동영상 제작 대상의 포인트를 찝어 내는 건 다른 능력이라 봅니다.
<shriekout> 제작 대상의 포인트를 찝어 내는 능력은...
<shriekout> 대상의 포인트를 찝어내는 수십 차례의 오류 끝에 능력이 생긴다고 압니다. =3
<HYECKJINKWON> 옮으신 말씀입니다.
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 저 그런데 방금 동영상을 토템플레이어에서 전체화면으로 보면 끊기는데 이거 해결방법이 없을까요?
<jincreator> 즉 제가 내일 아침에 갑자기 능력이 생겨 좋은 동영상을 만들 수는 없겠군요.
<jincreator> 제가 올린 동영상이 끊기는 건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨 진님꼐서 만드신 동영상은 좋은걸요
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님이 올려주신 영상만 끊기는게 아닙니다. 제 컴퓨터에서 DVD를 보려해도 전체화면으로 재생하면 끊김현상이 나타나더군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 이 문제 떄문에 우분투 유저를 하나 늘릴 기회를 날려 버렸습니다. "동영상도 제대로 재생 못하는걸 왜 쓰냐?" 라더군요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 전체 화면만 아니면 문제 없이 재생되니 더 미칠노릇이죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 이 문제는 아무래도 커뮤니티에 올려야 겠네요
<jincreator> 아이디도 찾으셨으니 그러시는 게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> ogv를 mencoder로 변환하니 kdenlive에서 잘 되는군요. :-)
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 끝나서 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<MK-BB> .
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<jincreator> 도서관에서 집에 왔습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투를 사랑하시는군요
<jincreator> 오픈수세나 페도라로 바람피운 적도 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 노트북에 Debian 설치했는데요
<jincreator> 그럼 우분투는 데탑인가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 노트북이 오래 된 것이라 우분투는 버거워 해서 어쩔 수 없었습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<HYECKJINKWON> COMPAQ AMADA M300
<jincreator> 무지하게 오래 된 거군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> Window XP, Ubuntu 는 엄청나게 버벅이면서 데비안은 큰 문제없이 돌리더군요
<jincreator> 램이 얼마인가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 320M입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 메가 단위죠 ^^^
<jincreator> 우분투 최소 사양이 384mb인걸로 알고 있습니다...
<HYECKJINKWON> ...
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투 사용하고 싶었는데 선택의 여지가 없더군요
<HYECKJINKWON> GUI를 쓰기위해 어쩔 수없는 선택이었습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> TUI쓸 정도의 내공은 없고
<jincreator> 우분투 기반이지만 그놈이 아닌 LXDE를 얹은 가벼운 루분투도 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠!?
<HYECKJINKWON> 한번 사용 해 봐야겠군요 몰랐네요
<jincreator> 고수분들은 꼭 필요한 것만 들어있는 우분투 미니멀 설치후 수동으로 X윈도와 꼭 필요한 그놈 구성요소 하나씩 설치하십니다.
<jincreator> 전 목욕하러...
<HYECKJINKWON> 헉 리뷰가 http://soulbrain.tistory.com/581
<HYECKJINKWON> 비숫한 사양인데 사용하는데 곤란하다 하시네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 같은 블로거의  글 중에 대안이 있네요
<HYECKJINKWON> http://soulbrain.tistory.com/584
<HYECKJINKWON> 함 설치 해 봐야 겠네요
<han9k> 쩝.. 이걸 어쩌나
<han9k> jincreator님
<han9k> 분도님은 빙어 낚시하러 멀리가시고
<han9k> 다른 한분 저에게 패널 파일 주실 분은 깜빡하셨는지.. 안주셔서 패널 내일 못 만들지도 모르겠네요 =_=
<shriekout> 패널 파일이 뭔가요?
<han9k> 정보통신산업진흥원내에 코분투 홍보용 패널을 설치하기로 했거든요
<shriekout> 아
<shriekout> 전... 프로그램 파일 이야기 하는줄 알았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아니에요 ^^;
<han9k> 판때기 패널요 ^^;;
<jincreator> 누리꿈스퀘어에 설치하는 건가요?
<han9k> 네
<jincreator> 29일날 갈 때 볼 수 있나요?
<han9k> 내일 점심때까지 패널을 업체에 맡기면 제작되어서 금요일에 나옵니다. 하루만에요
<han9k> 다른 분께서 거의 작업하시고 마지막 터치를 제가 하고 다시 넘기면 작업 완료하신 후에 패널 만들기로 했거든요
<han9k> 그런데 분도님께서 파일 들고 빙어낚시 ㄱㄱ 하셨어요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 빙어낚시가 무슨 은유인줄 알았는데 진짜 말 그대로 빙어낚시를 가신 거였군요.
<han9k> 네.. 강원도로 가셨다는군요.
<han9k> 지금 컴퓨터는 있지만 깊은 산속 옹달샘에서 얼음깨고 계셔서 인터넷이 전혀 안된다고 그러시네요..
<han9k> 방금전 통화내용으로는요^^;
<jincreator> 근처에 건물이 하나도 없는 건가요? 요즘은 작은 슈퍼에도 인터넷 되는 컴퓨터가 있던데...
<han9k> 글쎄요 ^^;
<saml> 도사님?
<han9k> 여긴 철학원 아닌데요 -_-;;
<jincreator> 800%배속이라는 놀라운 마술은 30분짜리 영상을 5분안에 담을 수 있게 만드는군요^^
<han9k> 하하;
<HYECKJINKWON> 우옹
<HYECKJINKWON> 노트북용 외장 배터리 하나 고르는데도 이렇게 시간이 걸리네
<HYECKJINKWON> 어디 저렴하고 신뢰성 높은 제품 없을까요?
<jincreator> 잘은 모르지만 노트북 제조사에서 제공하는 게 제일 낫지 않나요?
<han9k> 저는 고객센터에 찾아가서 물건 보여주고 뭐뭐 사라고하면 모델 번호 적어와서 신나게(?) 인터넷에서 싼것 찾습니다 ^^;
<jincreator> 스마트폰 도입후 사람들이 백화점이나 대형 슈퍼마켓에 와서 제품을 보기만 하고 무선인터넷으로 찾아 구입해 한때 업자들이 당황한 적이 있었죠^^
<han9k> 하하
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 저는 그 경우가 힘들 것 같네요 위에도 썻다시피 꽤 오래된 모델이고 더군다나 Compaq은 HP에 합병 되었거든요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 파일들고 빙어낚시가신 분도님께 분노의 일갈을!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJINKWON> 파폭에서도 플레시 플러그인 충돌 일어나네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 다음 쓰면 안되겠네
<HYECKJINKWON> 검색 한번 했을 뿐인데 충돌
<shriekout> 어쩔 수 없어요
<HYECKJINKWON> ./
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<shriekout> 플래시 플러그인이 ms 쪽거 외에는... 전반적으로 안 좋아요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그래서 Job's가 플레시를 싫어했군요
<HYECKJINKWON> ^^
<shriekout> 어도비에서 ms와 짜고 의도적으로 그렇게 한다는 음모론이 있을 정도...
<shriekout> 그죠 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 이 일을 겪고보니 플레시가 싫어집니다.
<jincreator> 그리고 애플은 바이러스 못지않은 윈도용 아이튠즈를 만들죠...
<HYECKJINKWON> 잡스느님 어서 쾌차하세요 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 전 차도남이니까 Leopard 보단 우분투
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 내 여자에겐 따듯하겠지
<jincreator> 네이버의 경우 광고를 포함하여 모두 플래시를 사용하지 않는 준비를 하고 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ...
<HYECKJINKWON> 아닛! 그런 정보를 어떻게 얻으시는건가요
<shriekout> 전... 까도 되는 까도남입니다 =ㅅ=
<HYECKJINKWON> 사실 위의 차도남은 "차도 없는 남자"의 줄임말입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> .......
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> http://media.daum.net/foreign/topic/view.html?cateid=1007&newsid=20110126163517060&p=khan ‘돼지섬’ 해변서 낮잠·바다에서 수영하는 돼지
<HYECKJINKWON> ....... 아 나도 저런 삶을 살고 싶다.
<jincreator> 배부른 돼지보다는 배고픈 인간이 낫...(진짜?)
<han9k> 늦어서 이만 자러갑니다.
<han9k> 안녕히 주무세요~
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕히 주무세요.
<jincreator> 8배속으로 돌려(...) 5분으로 맞춘 동영상 렌더링 시작!
<jincreator1> 피곤하네요.
<Kvinnan> anyone from korea here?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-27
<autowiz> 오랜만에 왔습니다. 꾸벅
<autowiz> re-join soon....
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<puting> 하이
<puting> 안녕하세요
<puting> df
<blueruin> 모두 식사 맛있게 하셨나요? 좋은 오후되세요!
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 왠 반말을...
<MK-BB> 순간 놀랐어요
<lexlove> Seony^Server, 네이트온 아이디와 비번 해킹 당했나봐요
<lexlove> Seony^Server, 저보고 자리있냐고 반말로 말해놓고 로그아웃이네요
<lexlove> 나도 비번 바꿔야하나.....
<Seony> 아.. 덴장 어디서 네이트온 비번이 노출됐는지..
<autowiz_> 키로거???
<Seony> 음... 모르겠어요. 딴데서 네이트온 같은건 안쓰는데..
<autowiz_> 아니면 누군가 사전같은걸로 때려 맞췄다는 얘기가... 음음
<Seony> 네이트온 자체가 해킹당했거나, 저번에 네이버 해킹당했을 때의 아이디를 이용해서 이 사이트 저 사이트 죄다 대입해보나본데요...
<autowiz_> 예전에는 비번 사이트별로 다르게 해서 15개 정도는 외우고 다녔던거 같은데
<autowiz_> 요즘은 잘 안외워져서 비번 생성기로 따로 따로 생성시킨다음에 브라우저 비번 저장기능으로 저장시켜 놓을까 말까 생각중입니다...
<autowiz_> 어떤 방법이든 장단은 있는지라
<SIMPLISM> 저는... 비밀번호 생성해주고 저장해주는 앱을 이용하고 있다는...;;
<SIMPLISM> 아이팟 잃어버리면 로그인 못함...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 로그인은 대부분 비번찾기 메뉴로 해결이 될때도 있는데 아이팟 잃어 버리면 기계 가격이...
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요. Clunch Bang Linux를 설치 해 보신 경험 있으신 분 계십니까? 20g 서브 노트북 파티션 수동 설정을 할 줄 몰라 질문 드립니다.
<Seony> 음... 일단 비번은 바꾸긴 했는데, 네이트온 메신저에서 확인해보니까, 몇몇이 차단되어있더라구요...
<Seony> 아마도 사기쳐보고 걸리면 하나씩 차단시킨 거 같은데...
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz_> 임수님 하이욧
<imsu> 다들 오랜만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony 라텍스 이거 은근히 어려워 보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 레이텍
<Seony> 좀 어려워. 난 아직도 쓰는 것만 알아. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쩝 ;;;; 뭐가 이렇게 복잡합니까? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하다보면 그냥저냥 하게되는데..
<Seony> 난 그걸로 컨닝페이퍼도 만들었어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 근데 그 카카오톡은 메시지 주고받는 게 데이터야? 아니면 문자메시지야?
<imsu> seony 데이터로 알고 있습니다만
<Lyuso> 데이터에요
<Seony> 카카오톡 가입하려면 가입확인 문자를 한 번 받아야하는데, 나는 문자메세지 플랜이 없거든..
<Seony> 아... 카카오톡 때문에 돈을 좀 충전해놔야하나...
<Seony> Lyuso: 그럼 전화번호 기반 서비스군요.
<imsu> 카카오톡 돈 안드는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Lyuso> 네
<Seony> imsu: 참 내가 얘기했나? 친구가 안드로이드폰 하나 줬어. ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 전화번호를 통해 친구를 찾습니다.
<imsu> 오~~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰 쓰다 넘어오니까 너무 생소해.
<imsu> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 우와.......
<Lyuso> 축하드려요
<Seony> 감사합니다. 근데 사실 좀 귀찮아요.
<imsu> 아 ~ 아직은 아이폰이 대세 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아이폰으로도 충분히 쓸만한데...
<imsu> 큭
<Seony> 근데 친구가 준 폰이 HTC HD2라서 화면이 완전...
<Lyuso> !!!!!1
<Seony> PSP 만해. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그거 크기가 비슷하지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 문제는 어플 몇 개 실행하면 배터리가 쩝 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 지금 대보니까 폰이 더 커. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 첨엔 이것저것 어플깔면서 놀았는데 이제 점점;; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나중엔 그냥 전화기가 되버리지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 그나마 가끔 이용하는게 구글 캘린더요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예전에 아이폰 탈옥시켜서 장장 1시간이나 작업해야만 완성할 수 있는 그런 테마를 적용시키곤 했지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 탈옥이요?
<Seony> Jailbreak
<imsu> 오잉?
<Seony> 아... 아이폰을 안써봐서 모르는구나...
<imsu> 넹 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 아이폰이 원래 기능 제약이 심하잖아.
<Seony> 그런 기능들을 무제한으로 풀 수 있게끔 하는 행위를 jailbreak라고 하는데, 그건 해커들이 만들어낸 용어지.
<imsu> 아~~ 그렇군요
<imsu> 아이폰은 기능제약이 심해서 버그가 안나는거 아닌가요?
<imsu> 장단점이 있던데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 기능제약이 심해서 버그가 안난다기보다는, 폰에 위험이 갈만한 행위를 처음부터 막아버리는 거지.
<Seony> 그래서 아이폰은 테마라는 게 없어. 불가능해.
<imsu> 아 ~~ 그렇군요
<imsu> Seony 라텍스 끄다가 실수로 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이거 은근히 짜증나네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐? 레이텍?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 그냥 워드 써.
<imsu> 한글도 컴파일 안되고 쩝 패키지 받아야 하나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한글은 패키지 받아야돼
<imsu> 재미로 써보려 했떠니 영 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 내가 작업한 거 파일 하나 줄까?
<Seony> 연습삼아 한 번 볼래?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹 ㅋ
<Seony> 복잡한거 줄까? 심플한거 줄까?
<imsu> 샴플한거요
<imsu> 복잡한거는 영~~~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 받아
<imsu> 왜 안받아질까요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그러면,
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/Math1123EW-P7.pdf 클릭
<Seony> 다 받았으면 얘기해. 지우게.
<imsu> 왜 안받아지지 쩝
<Seony> 안돼?
<Seony> 어라 이상하네
<imsu> pdf 파일 맞죠?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 잘되는데.
<imsu> 받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅋ. 그러면 다시 레이텍 소스를 줄께.
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 영어라 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 한글은 우짭니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/Math1123EW-P7.tex 클릭
<imsu> 다 받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한글은, 어떻게 하는지 알아보고 있어. 기다려봐.
<Seony> http://project.ktug.or.kr/hlatex/ 여기 나와있네
<imsu> 음~
<imsu> 아 그나저나 춥습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 배도 고프고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 실감 안감. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 거긴 덥지 .. 쩝
<imsu> Seony 어~~ 보니까;;; 전 윈도운데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 그건 직접 알아서 찾아보고, 레이텍 매뉴얼 몇 개 줄테니까 읽어봐바.
<imsu> Seony 옛설 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: jswlinux.com/Latex_Manual.zip
<Seony> 다 받거든 얘기해.
<imsu> Seony 윈도우 용은 M 뭐시기랑 KC 뭐시기 있던데 뭘 쓰면 좋을까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 바탕이 레이텍인 것만은 사실이니까, 껍데기만 고르라는 소리잖아.
<Seony> 쉽게 말해서, 커널은 리눅스인데 우분투냐 페도라냐 그 차이 아냐
<imsu> 음 그렇군요
<imsu> 아 그게 문제가 아니라 추워요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 더워서 선풍기 켰어
<Seony> 바지도 벗고 팬티바람으로 있어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐헐헐;;
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 담배나 펴야지 ㅠ.ㅠ; 뇌를 마비시켜야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 다 받았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<imsu> 퇴근해야 할듯 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 담에 뵈유 ~~~~~~~~~~~ ^^
<Seony> bye
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 여러분 혹시 Clunch Bang Linux를 사용 해 보신 분 계십니까? 제가 리눅스 파티션 나눠 보기는 처음이라 질문 드립니다. 자동 파티셔닝 기능이라도 있으면 이런 질문도 드리지 않겠죠. 노트북이고 18G의 하드입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 그리고 분,.도님 이번 모임은 아쉽지만 불참 하겠습니다. 초대해 주셔서 감사합니다만 개인 사정이 있어 참석 못하게 되었습니다. 양해해 주시길 바랍니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서 오세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님은 여기에 상주 하시나요
<jincreator> 대학 입학하기 전까지는 잉여라서 뭐 그렇게 되었네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ....
<HYECKJINKWON> 대학 입학 전에 리눅스를 사용하시다니 범상치 않으십니다.
<jincreator> 우분투 포럼에 보면 초등학생도 있습니다.
<jincreator> 직접 패키지 컴파일까지 하는 무서운 초딩...
<HYECKJINKWON> 저는 본 적 없으니 논외로 하지요
<HYECKJINKWON> 반대로 그 말은 그 만큼 접근성이 높아 졌다는 것 아닐까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 설마 그 초등학생이 외국 사이트 뒤져가면서 사용법을 찾아서 썻다는 말씀은 아니시겠죠?
<jincreator> 음 저도 이야기를 많이 나눠 본 것은 아니라 잘 모르겠네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 모르겠네요 요즘은 영어가 기본이니 위 경우도 배제 할 순 없겠군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 전 우분투가 관심을 많이 받아서 초등학생도 사용 무리 없이 사용 할 수 있을 정도의 문서화가 이루어 졌다는데 의의를 두고십네요
<jincreator> 비록 일부기는 하지만 초등학생들이 알 정도로 널리 퍼졌다면 대단한 거지요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<HYECKJINKWON> 멀지 않았습니다 M$ 천하도
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님 도서관이신가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 도서관에 컴퓨터도 있나요?
<jincreator> 네. 그래서 오늘도 10시면 잠시 사라집니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 제가 도서관 다닐 적에는 컴퓨터는 없었던 지라
<jincreator> 컴퓨터실이 있기는 한데요,
<jincreator> 노트북석이 일부 있어서 보통 노트북 가지고 가서 작업합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 한데요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아하
<jincreator> 게다가 도서관 컴퓨터는 윈도...
<HYECKJINKWON> 일전에 도서관을 가 봤더니 무선 인터넷 공간 이라고 해서 따로 만들어 두었더군요
<jincreator> 올레나 티 와이파이 같은 게 아니라요?
<jincreator> 여기는 유선이고 각 자리마다 고정 아이피가 하나씩 있는 구조입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 사람들이 옹기종기 모여 앉아서 노트북을 사용하는 모습을 보니(대부분이 대학생) 뭐랄까 아직 나이 운운하긴 뭣하지만 세월이 느껴지더군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 입학식 얼마 남지 않았네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 준비는 잘 되가시나요?
<jincreator> 입학식이 언제인지도 아직 모릅니다 ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 2월 아니...ㄴ 가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 3월 이었나?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<jincreator> 2월 말에 OT가 있다고 하는 거 같아요. 그리고 얼마 후 입학...이던가?
<HYECKJINKWON> OT ㄸㄷ
<HYECKJINKWON> 광란의 파.... 아니 새내기 준비 ^^
<jincreator> 근데 제가 생일이 빨라서 다행히(?) 아직 술을 못마셔요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 방법은 여러가... 아니 못 보신 걸로 해주세요.
<jincreator> 도서관 시간이 끝나 이만 가보겠습니다...
<lexlove> imsu, 오랫만이에요
<imsu> lexlove, 오~~ 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잘 지내십니깡? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 리눅스 온라인 교육을 받고 있는 중인데 윈도우상에서만 들을수 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 제가 리눅스 왕초보인줄 알았더니 강의 들어보니 왕초보는 아닌거 같아요
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<shriekout> 안녕하세요
<han9k> ^^
<lexlove> shriekout, 오늘 친구에게 그 악보 보여줬더니 멋지다고 하더군요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 그 악보 입력해서 어떻게 들리나 해보고 싶었는데... 귀찮아서... ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 헛...
<shriekout> 혹시 누가 입력해서 직접 음악으로 들을 수 있나 검색했더니...
<lexlove> 있어요??
<shriekout> 그 악보... gif 애니매이션이군요... 진짜 19금 =ㅅ=;;;
<lexlove> 앗;;;
<imsu> lexlove, 왕초보는 저정도 되야 왕초보 소리 듣지요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 고수님들께서... ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 음... 왕초보란 초보 중에서 왕이라는 뜻일까요?
<lexlove> 저는 리눅스 잘 못해요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> lexlove, 설마요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<puting> 하이
<lexlove> 그나마 여자라서 여기 빌붙어 있는거잖아요
<imsu> lexlove, 저도 아는 명령어라곤 ls 밖에 쩝;;
<lexlove> puting, 안녕하세요
<puting> 헬로우
<puting> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세용
<lexlove> 왜그러시나요? 고수들께서.
<lexlove> 저는 지금 "쉽게 배우는 Linux 기초" 강의 듣고 있다구요
<puting> 저도 좀 리눅스에 대해 알려주세요 고수분들
<imsu> lexlove, 스타크래프트 하려고 윈도우로 갈아탔어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 스타2????
<imsu> 아뇨 스타요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 스타크래프트하곤 안맞아요
<imsu> 스타1 이요
<puting> 오랜만에 오닌깐 사람들이 전부다 달라졌네요
<imsu> 스타2는 할 사람이 없어서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 슷하!
<lexlove> 얼마나 오랫만에 오셨어요?
<puting> 거의 7~9개월
<puting> ....
<lexlove> 비슷한거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<puting> 절 모르시나요?
<lexlove> 상주군은 비슷한 듯;;
<lexlove> 저는 잘 모르겠어요 ^^;;
<puting> 으흠
<lexlove> puting님도 절 잘 모르시잖아요 ^^;;
<puting> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 당신은 모르실거야 얼마나 사랑하는지~ 이름을 불러주세요오~
<lexlove> puting 안오시면서 제가 들어왔나봐요 ^^;
<lexlove> 안오시기 시작하면서..
<puting> 그런듯... 저도 지금 리눅스 명령어 기억이안나서 동영상 강의를 봐야할듯
<puting> 오늘 이거보고 자야겟다
<HYECKJINKWON> 여러분 혹시 노트북 외장 배터리 추천 해주실 분 계신가요?
<imsu> 쩌업;;
<lexlove> imsu, 이번에는 언제 내려오세요?
<imsu> cell 이 많을 수록 좋은거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ(단순무식.. 많은게 최고 ㅋㅋ)
<imsu> lexlove, 설전 월요일쯤 내려갈까 생각 중이에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<lexlove> 저희 회사 이번에는 1/31, 2/1 안쉬어요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 헙헙
<imsu> 고생이십니다. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<lexlove> 글쿠나 전 근무합니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 그래도 이번 연휴는 주일에 연속이라 좋지 않나요?
<puting> 혹시 해드폰 괜찮은거 추천좀해주세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님 어서오세요
<lexlove> 드그러게요. 사람 마음이 간사한지라 저번 추석연휴때 장장 9일이나 쉬었어요. 그런데 이번엔 못쉬니 실망이에요
<puting> hello what's up bro
<jincreator> 안녕하세요~
<puting> http://192.168.0.2/
<puting> 혹시 여기에 접속되는지 확인좀
<lexlove> 192로 시작하면 내부 네트워크인데... 접속 안되어요^^
<puting> 으흠
<HYECKJINKWON> 풋팅님 반응 없네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 접속 불가
<lexlove> 공유기 쓰세요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<puting> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 접속시간 초과라 나옵니다.
<lexlove> 저 그거 아즉 숙제 못풀었는데요... 일단 외부 아이피를 알아야해요..
<lexlove> 110.174.228.128
<lexlove> 이거 아닌가요????
<HYECKJINKWON> # 서버가 일시적으로 사용할 수 없거나 또는 너무 많은 접속이 몰리는 상태일 수 있습니다. 잠시 후에 재시도 해보시기 바랍니다. # 어떤 페이지도 열 수 없다면, 컴퓨터의 네트워크 연결을 확인해 보시기 바랍니다. # 사용자의 컴퓨터나 네트워크가 방화벽 또는 프록시로 보호되고 있다면, Firefox가 웹에 접속할 수 있도록 허ì
<lexlove> 공유기에서 다른 설정해줘야하는데... 그리고 외부아이피 알아야해요
<puting> 으흠
<jincreator> 포트포워딩이나 비무장지대에 넣어줘야 하는 거 아닌가요?
<lexlove> 저도 지금 공유기 설정까지 해놓고 테스트를 못하고 있어요.
<lexlove> 네
<lexlove> DMZ
<HYECKJINKWON> 비 ... 비무장지대!
<lexlove> 저도 거기까지 해뒀어요 ^^;
<jincreator> 제가 중간에 들어와서 그런데 웹 서버 돌리시는 건가요?
<bundo> 으아앙
<lexlove> 그니깐 공유기를 쓰면 여러대를 쓴다는 말이잖아요 그래서 외부에서 들어오면 어디로 갈지 정해두는 건가봐요
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 으억 크런치 설치 멈췄다
<HYECKJINKWON> X_X
<jincreator> 분도님 빙어 많이 잡으셨나요?
<lexlove> bundo, 안녕하세요? 근데 왜 울고 계셔요?
<bundo> 네 120마리 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<jincreator> 구더기도 120마리?
<han9k> 빙어 120마리 잡았어요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 120마리로 해물탕
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<jincreator> 빙어는 해물이 아니죠^^
<han9k> 빙어가 얼마나 큰지 모르겠네요.. 손가락 만한가요?
<puting> 110.174.228.128
<puting> 이게 외부아이피가 맞긴맞는데
<bundo> <== 낚시꾼 입니더 헤헤
<lexlove> DMZ 에서 아까 아이피 있죠 우리에게 보내주신 그걸로 설정하시면 된다고 들었어요
<HYECKJINKWON> 여긴 어디 난 누구
<bundo> 걍 포트 포워딩 잘하면 끝이에요
<lexlove> 공유기가 혹시 애니게이트????
<han9k> bundo > 준석님한테 연락 안왔죠? 문제 있으면 저한테 전화주신다는데 제가 통신 침묵을 해서 어찌되었는지 모르겠네요.
<han9k> 이메일에 답장도 안한것을 보면 오늘 제작 들어간 것 같기도하구요..
<bundo> han9k전화왔는데 먼소린지 외계어 해서 잘 모르갰심
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> =_=??
<imsu> bundo, 분도님 오랜만이에요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 외계어할 세대는아닌것 같은데요 ㅋㅋ;
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> imsu 오 구임수 !!!
<han9k> 9imsu님?
<imsu> 헙 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 엉아 아프당 속쓰리고
<lexlove> imsu님 혹시 나주에 오시면 연락주세요 나주곰탕 사드릴께요 (가격이 착함)
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> lexlove 저요 큰 사고 치고 나면 나주 갈께유
<lexlove> 숨겨드릴께요
<bundo> 큰사고 는 머 500억 벌고'
<lexlove> 앗!!! 비닐하우스 버린 곳이 어딘가 생각중이었는데 그정도면 별장 지어야겠어요
<bundo> 나주 시장 나설것입니더
<bundo> 쩝
<lexlove> ^^
<lexlove> 저는 그럼 보좌관 할래요
<bundo> 헤헤 네
<puting> 아 더워라
<han9k> 더울때는 시원한 푸딩~님을 (냠냠)
<puting> 앗 푸딩하나 남아있다
<han9k> 한국은 무슨 푸딩이 맛있나요?
<puting> han9k님 감사합니다 덕분에 잊었던 푸딩을
<bundo> puting 님 오스트레일라이군요 ?
<han9k> ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 이거 ㅡㅡ 크런치 설치 중 노트북 침묵한거 보니까 뭔가 문제가 있는거 같네요 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 에휴 국제적이라 머리아픔
<puting> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ 일로왔어요 ㅋㅋ 분도님 오랜만이에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 파티션 잘못나눈거 같진 않은데
<puting> 아이 러브 오스트레일리아
<puting> 처음 여기왔을때 길가는 할머니가 저에게 한말이죠
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON 닭치고 오리 & 코분투 입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 노트북에 설치 중이라... 제 노트북은 고대 유물이라 코분투는.......
<jincreator> 분도님 저 영상 다 만들자마자 오늘 코분투 지우고 우분투 10.10 다시 깔았습니다 ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 설치하면 얘 죽어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 히히 jincreator
<HYECKJINKWON> ^^
<jincreator> 전 이상하게 나눔고딕보다 은돋음이 더 편해보이더라요.
<lexlove> 저 리눅스로 들어올께요
<han9k> 아참 분도님
<han9k> 코분투, 커널 업데이트는 안되게 하셨나요?
<bundo> 시디만 코분투 10.04-3
<HYECKJINKWON> 저는 갖고있지요 ^^^v
<han9k> 시디만 그렇고 다운 받은 것은 아니라구요? ^^
<bundo> 네
<han9k> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 이제 다음 LTS는 버젼이 몇일까요?
<han9k> 감사합니다
<bundo> 이유는 대충 감올꺼임 헤헤
<han9k> 12.04죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠
<jincreator> LTS는 2년에 한번씩 나옵니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<han9k> 짝수년 4월
<HYECKJINKWON> 3년이라던 것 같은데요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어제 인가 어떤 분이 3년 서버 버젼 5년 이라던데
<jincreator> 2년에 한번 나오고 3년 지원
<bundo> 울 큰아들 안주 만두 렌지로 덥혀주네요 = 효자
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<han9k> 와~
<jincreator> 아버지 건강을 생각해서 전 안주를 드리지 않는 효자입니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 음.. 안주를 가져다 드리면 효자가 되는군요
<bundo> 오늘 집에 만두 딥빵 사왔거든유 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼 불 효자군요 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 저는 뜨거운 음식 좋아합니더 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON> 뜨거운 사나이 +_+
<han9k> 저 뜨거운 사나이인데 뜨거운거 싫어합니다 -_-;
<han9k> 요즘 냉면 집 찾느라 고생이에요..
<shriekout> http://musescore.org/
<bundo> 40넘으면 다름
<shriekout> 19금 악보를 연주하기 위해... 배우는 중입니다 =3
<jincreator> 전 로즈가든 사용합니다.
<bundo> shriekout 사이트 광고는 벤임
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 히히
<shriekout> 헉 =33
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 로즈가든이 오픈소스이면서도 와인으로 윈도용 vst 돌리면 인식도 되는 물건입니다.
<bundo> 사실요 나를 조금알려면 우리집도 와봐야 해요
<bundo> 이유는 어 저희집오면 제가 정상이라고 보드라고요 히히
<imsu> bundo, 왜 아프십니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제오 임수 나 정상 맞지 /
<bundo> 오 임수 나 정상 맞지 ?
<lexlove> 임수님 대답 없는데 정상이 아닌건가요??
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<han9k> 아까 9imsu님이셨는데 지금은 5imsu님이신가요? ㅎㅎ;
<lexlove> 2imsu 일수도..
<han9k> im-su실찌도 ㅋ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 남자의 변신은 무죄
<HYECKJINKWON> 변심은 유죄!!
<imsu> 웩
<imsu> bundo, 정상?????
<han9k> =_=
<bundo> 어 정상 !!!!
<han9k> 더 말이 필요 없네요 ㅋㅋ;
<HYECKJINKWON> "?" 가 포인트 군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 이렇게 또 하루를 보내는 구나
<jincreator> 3일 뒤면 아 이렇게 또 한달을 보내는구나라는 생각이 들죠.
<han9k> 웩 <- 한마디가 천냥 빚을 갚을 돈으로 사볼 책의 글만큼 설명이 되네요 ^^;
<bundo> 참 han9k 내아 부지 진짜 살벌하셨어 http://bundo.biz/father/   음악 안나오면 그건 코분투 아님
<bundo> 그래서 나도 중딩때  까지 찌질잉었징 헤헤
<bundo> jincreator 내가 중딩떄가 몇년도 인지 아셈 ?
<jincreator> 85년도
<bundo> 79~82년도
<bundo> 히히
<jincreator> 19세기
<han9k> bundo > 음악 나와요. 좋네요
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 울아버지심 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON> 으억 설치 실패
<han9k> 태국어인가요?
<han9k> 베트남어?
<bundo> 아니 필리핀 따꾸어 라나 머라나
<han9k> 아하
<han9k> 아버님 미남이시네요
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 1927년생이세요
<bundo> 쩝 해병대 2기
<bundo> 쇼어루중학교 출신
<bundo> 서울중학교
<HYECKJINKWON> 해병대!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 귀신 잡는!!
<bundo> 5년제 였죠 고등학교 없을떄 중학굑가 5년재
<bundo> 오늘 빙어 낚시하면서 아버지 생각 하다 왔답니다.
<han9k> ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<han9k> 아버지께서 빙어 좋아하셨나봐요?
<bundo> "아부지 나 아부지 보다 더 사고칠꺼에요 네ㅔ"  하하
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아뇨 아버지는 빙어 말고 견지낚시
<bundo> 시대가 다르죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 견지낚시는 뭔가요?
<bundo> 어 견지 구글링해보세요
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;
<bundo> 그냥 실타래 같은거인데
<han9k> 손가락 낚시..
<HYECKJINKWON> 아항
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭔지 알것 같아요
<han9k> 이거 잘하는 사람은 낚시 재미있어해요. 못하면 손가락, 손에 상처 많이 나죠..
<jincreator> 식객에 나와서 알게 됬습니다.
<han9k> 동남아에서는 그렇게 다랑어 잡는다던데요?
<han9k> 얼마전에 다큐멘터리에서 봤습니다.
<jincreator> 다랑어가 사람보다 크지 않나요?
<bundo> 견지 낚시 http://ojsfile.ohmynews.com/STD_IMG_FILE/2009/0822/IE001097234_STD.JPG
<HYECKJINKWON> 왜 파폭 기본 검색 엔진이 야후로 되있지?
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 저 초딩떄요
<bundo> 아부지 직업 쓰는거에 어부 쓰니깐
<bundo> 배타시는줄 알드라고요 인천이라 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 엇?!
<HYECKJINKWON> 인천에서 나시고 자라셨나요?
<bundo> 저도 아부지 처럼 낚시가면 고기 안가져 옵니더 == 만두사옴 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 120마리는 전설로...
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON 74년부터 인천 살았어요
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<han9k> 1마리 120번 올렸다 내렸다해서 120마리로 카운트 하신거 아니죠? =_=ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 신선하군요. 일리가 있어요 ㅇㅇ
<bundo> han9k  오픈 스택 메일링 구릅 가입하셨죠 ?
<han9k> 네 가입했습니다.
<bundo> 굿
<bundo> 지난 메일 보는중 쩝
<han9k> 요즘 민물 낚시꾼들 집에 돌아올때 한마리도 안잡히면 시장가서 바다 생선 사온대잖아요 -_-;
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 얘기를 더 듣고 싶지만 달밤에 체조를 해야해서 가보게
<HYECKJINKWON> 겠습니다. 안녕히 주무세요.
<han9k> 운동 많이하세요~
<bundo> 잘 지네세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu>  벌써 12시네요 쩝;;
<imsu> 안녕히 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 크런치 뱅 성공하시길 빕니다...
<HYECKJINKWON> 어차피 내일 뵙게 될 텐데요 뭘 ^^ (_ _)
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 내일이 아니라 오늘이죠...
<bundo> 또한 오픈 세미나때 강분도님께서 코분투 소개 및 한국 오픈 소스 커뮤니티 활동을 주제로 20분정도 발표를 해주셨으면 합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJINKWON> 후다닥
<bundo> 쩝 han9k 대신 해주셈 히히
<han9k> 언제요?
<bundo> 23일
<han9k> 2월요?
<bundo> 에휴 나 한말 또하는거 귀찮심
<han9k> 저는 확인 또 확인.. 꺼진 불도 다시보고 또 다시 보자~ 주의에요 ^^;
<lexlove> 아.. 방금 공유기 설정하다가 일저지른거 같아요 ㅋ
<bundo> 이번엔 내가 해야 하나 음
<imsu> 큭큭 즐거운 세미나가 되길 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네.. 부탁합니다 분도님 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 임수 오면 더 잘하는디
<bundo> imsu 놀라왕
<imsu> 전 맨날 놀러만 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 일하러 왕
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 쩝.. 커널 업데이트 했더니 NVIDIA 그래픽 카드 드라이브가 이상하게 꼬였네요 -_-+
<han9k> 10.04LTS 밀고 코분투로 설치중..;
<jincreator> 어째 요즘 커널 업데이트 후 엔당 드라이버에 문제가 생기는 일이 꽤 많은 것 같아요...
<imsu> bundo, 놀러가는게 편하고 좋죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 저만 그런게 아니군요..
<han9k> 사운드 문제 생기는 분은 몇 분 봤어요..
<bundo> han9k 메일 하나 보냈심 오픈스택 헤헤
<han9k> 저.. 하루에 하나오는 요약 메일로 해서.. 아마 있다가 받을 것 같네요 ^^;
<han9k> 헉.. 또 무슨 업데이트가 이리 많을까요 =_=
<han9k> 143MB 10.10 (대부분 커널과 LO)
<han9k> LO는 업데이트 주기도 빠르네요? 스케줄보니까 한달에 한번 소숫점 둘째나 셋째자리 버전 업하더라구요
<bundo> 박준석 옆에 그친구 이름 머징 ?
<bundo> 에휴 치매 쩝
<han9k> 장현님?
<han9k> 안경 끼신 분요..
<han9k> 외자에요.. 이름
<bundo> 어 성은 ?
<bundo> 장현 ?
<han9k> 네
<lexlove> 테스트 좀 해주세요!! http://121.179.31.117/index.html
<bundo> 메일이 와서 답해주는중
<jincreator1> 안됩니다!!
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 박준석님하고 그옆에 누그드라 ㅎㅎ .. OTL
<bundo> 전화를 02-2132-1409로 하면 박준석 책임 입니다.
<bundo> 그 친구와 먼저 이야기 해보십시요 ^^
<bundo> 아마도 "장현" 일것입니다.
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> 요렇게 뜹니다: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4
<han9k> 아마도 -_-;
<lexlove> 저도 그렇게 뜨네요 저게 뭘까나..
<bundo> han9k  67년 딱부리  아저씨 한테 답변 메일 보내준거임
<han9k> 딱부리 아저씨가 뉘신지 모르겠네요? ^^;;
<bundo> 키 좀더 튼사람
<bundo> 키 좀더 큰사람
<han9k> KT의 김동훈님요?
<han9k> 안박사님 옆에분..
<bundo> 네 동훈
<bundo> 나보고 왜 회장이라고 한 분
<bundo> 쩝 대표인디
<han9k> ㅎㅎ 읽었어요 그글
<imsu> bundo, 저번에 보니 포니즈님도 오셨던거 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어
<han9k> 네 오셨죠. bluetux님 옆에..
<imsu> 눈이 안좋아서 목소리 듣고 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그래서 즐거워 imsu  gpgp
<imsu> gpgp 는 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그래서 즐거워 imsu  헤헤 임수 가 상대 해줘'
<imsu> 헤헤 ? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<han9k> npnp늅늅은 뉴비들 우는 소리 gpgp귑귑은 귀신 우는 소리 -_-;
<bundo> 2차는 내가 사회본당
<han9k> 내가 쏜다 아녜요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 임수만 발언권 줄께 헤헤
<lexlove> 먼저 자러 갑니다~~
<bundo> 하루 메일 처리끝 히히
<bundo> 잘자요
<bundo> 헉 스펨 2017개
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 제가요 우분투 활동하면서 받은 칭찬중에요
<bundo> 두번쨰 기분좋은게.. 이거 였어요
<bundo> <==분도님은 참 사람을 잘 낚습니다."
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> 강태공 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 헤즈한태 들은 칭찬입니다 네이트온 만든 헤즈
<ndsin> 낚시꾼! 낚시꾼!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 발언권있으면 뭐해요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 핏 ndsin  헤헤
<bundo> 참 요즘 저 푸코 책 보는데
<bundo> han9k 그사람 유명한 글 링크 드렸나요 ?
<ndsin> 저 내일 이사함
<ndsin> 저 오늘 이사함
<ndsin> 월세방
<bundo> 2006년 노래 내 사이트임 http://neo.bundo.biz/board.php?board=neoboard&category=21&command=body&no=1952
<bundo> ndsin 엔신 어디로 가남 ?
<han9k> 헉? 길어요..
<ndsin> 금정이요
<han9k> 잠시 북마크하고 리붓합니다.
<ndsin> 군포 금정역쪽
<bundo> 암튼 엔신이 아무리 찌질대도 난 참아야 한다는 걸 배웠답니다
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> <== 역시 악담가
<ndsin> 참는자가 스트레스 더 받습니다 :)
<bundo> ^^;
<imsu> 아 졸려~
<bundo> 엔신한텐 푸코의 끝말을 인용하겠습니다
<bundo> "그리고 정말 나는 배웠다.
<bundo> 타인의 마음을 상하게 하지 않는다는 것과
<bundo> 나의 믿는 바를 위해 내 입장을 분명히 한다는 것,
<bundo> 이 두 가지 일을 엄격하게 구분하는 것이 얼마나 어렵다는 것을 나는
<bundo> 배웠다.
<bundo> "
<imsu> 고로 분도님 약주하셨다? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 너 머냐 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 돌팔이 점쟁이
<imsu> 구점수 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 집에서 고기도 구워 주었더니 배신 떄리누만 ..?
<ndsin> 나..나는?
<han9k> ^^;
<ndsin> 저..저는?
<imsu> 으흐흐 저 오늘 고기 먹어서 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 게장 맛있었어요 정말 달짝지근하니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 히히
<imsu> 분도님의 손맛을 보려면 간장이 많이 들어가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 요리할떄 손진짜 잘딱고 함
<imsu> 큭큭
<bundo> <== 깔끔한 주부의 맘
<han9k> 하하;
<imsu> 요리할 때 어차피 내가 먹는거 손은 뭐 대충 쩝;; ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 숨결에 담배향이 그윽히~ 베어나죠 =_=
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> han9k, 분도님 집에 가보셨어요?
<bundo> han9k dhkqhtu
<bundo> han9k 와보셔
<imsu> 와보셔
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아뇨.. 분도님이랑 같이 식사하니까 그랬어요 ^^;
<bundo> 내 손맛 모르누만
<han9k> 입맛은 좋은 신지 따라다니면 맛 없는 곳은 안가시네요 ㅎㅎ;
<imsu> han9k, 분도님이랑 장기 두세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아쩝
<imsu> MK-BB, 하이 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 클라스 두개 빼먹었내.ㅠ
<han9k> 굿모닝~
<imsu> 큭큭
<han9k> 저런
<MK-BB> 늦잠.ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 음머 뉴욕찌질이 ?
<imsu> 글라스? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소주 글라스?
<han9k> 하하
<imsu> 분도님건데 글라스는 쩝;;
<MK-BB> bundo 저 한국가면 집에서 밥해주실거임?
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오랜만에 이맥스 만지려하니 ㅠ.ㅠ; 다 까묵었다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<MK-BB> 아님 회사주실거에요?
<bundo> MK-BB 지랄
<han9k> 빙어회떠주세요 ㅋㅋ;
<imsu> 회사주 라는 술이 따로 있나 보군요
<MK-BB> 헐.. 저한테는 이제 못하는말이 없으시군요
<han9k> 분도님 술 좀 드셨어요 =_=
<ndsin> 회사주가 술이 아니라
<ndsin> 회를 사달라는거 같네요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<imsu> 엄허~~ 그대는 똑똑이!!!!!!
<bundo> MK-BB 내가 누구징?
<imsu> 걍분도
<bundo> 너 나보고 그거 무지 해달라고한 그게 머지
<imsu> 큭큭
<MK-BB> 엥?
<bundo> 답해봥
<MK-BB> 아참 포럼 백업섭으로 옮겻어요?
<bundo> 답해봥
<MK-BB> 제가 해달라구 한게 뭐지요?
<bundo> 에고 밴 명령어 찾아 봐야징
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 에고 밴 명령어 찾아 봐야징
<bundo> 히히
<MK-BB> 밴하시면 -_-)
<MK-BB> 저 안돌아옵니다
<bundo> 그럼 말지 내가 아쉽남 ?
<han9k> 네. 아쉬워하실듯.. 술깨고 -_-;
<MK-BB> 하여튼
<bundo> 전혀 노우임
<MK-BB> han9k 분도님은 저게 술주정이십ㄴ디ㅏ
<bundo> 음머
<han9k> 그러게요.. 다행이 타격이 그쪽으로 갔네요.
<han9k> 모두를 위해서 한명이 희생하면 좋습니다 ^^;
<bundo> 암튼 MK-BB 내가 누구인감 ?
<MK-BB> 그대는 제 삼촌이시지요
<bundo> 그거임 굿
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 밥은 숙모가 해줄꺼이마
<bundo> 밥은 숙모가 해줄꺼임
<bundo> 헤헤
<han9k> 쿨럭.. 키보드 이상으로 이상한 단축키가 눌려졌네요;
<bundo> 아니 나보고 왜 밥을 하라고 하남
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 밥은 숙모가 해줄꺼임
<MK-BB> bundo 그냥 회먹구싶어요
<han9k> 밥은 주부님이 하셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 이동내 회진짜 비쌈
<bundo> 회는 내가 샂;ㅇ
<bundo> 회는 내가 사징
<MK-BB> 여름 하구 비오는날에는 회먹지말라던데
<bundo> 참 울동네 신협은 인턴쉽 가능함 == 동내 형이 이사장임
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> MK-BB 식초 넣은 간장에 찍어 먹으면서 생강 드시면 괜찮아요
<bundo> MK-BB 불루제이는 MS 인턴쉽한데
<han9k> 저는 날생강이 싫어서 회 못 먹죠 -_-
<MK-BB> 헐
<bundo> 좀 정신 차려
<MK-BB> bundo 망했다
<MK-BB> 전 아마 NYC에서 Goldman Sachs에서 할듯해요
<MK-BB> Morgan Stanley나
<MK-BB> JP Morgan일수도있구...
<MK-BB> 그 3군데에 아는형+누나 있거든요....
<MK-BB> 자리 만들어준다니까 오라내요
<bundo> 그려 제발 좀 가
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> 배고파
<MK-BB> 아침부터 마파두부
<bundo> 오늘 낚시 돌아오면서 작은 어버지에게 전화했심
<bundo> "구정전날오세요 혼자 지내지 마시고..."
<imsu> 전이만 스르르 ㅎㅎ 안녕히 주무세요 ~ ^^
<bundo> 사랑은 서로 주고 받는거임 헤헤
<han9k> 주무세요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 2005년 6년전 만든거임 http://neo.bundo.biz/board.php?board=neoboard&category=21&command=body&no=1934
<bundo> 그리고 성당 안다니죠 히히
<bundo> MK-BB 가 날 이해해다라는거는 아니에요
<bundo> 단 내가 삼촌으로 보면 존중은 하라는거임 나보고 삼촌해달라며,.,,?
<MK-BB> 전.... 교회다님 -_-)
<bundo> 대충 언더 스탠 ?
<MK-BB> 오키
<bundo> 내가 IRC 에서 2007년초 받은 어려움 그런거 있음
<bundo> 리눅스 하면서 받은거 등등
<bundo> MK-BB 보고 이해하라는거 아니고
<bundo> 최소 mk  가 존중없으면 나도 좃임
<MK-BB> 네..
<bundo> han9k http://bundo.biz/003.html  네김프 척작품
<bundo> 첮작품
<han9k> 첫작품 -_-
<han9k> 목성의 위성인가요? 얼음이 보이네요..
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 제가 우분투 시작할때 마음입니더 ..
<han9k> 네.. 헤즈님께 감사하는 마음을 보내며..
<bundo> 걍 노래 하나 더들으려  http://neo.bundo.biz/board.php?board=neoboard&category=21&command=body&no=1898
<bundo> 예전 홈피임 6년지난
<bundo> 잠시 한 홈피
<bundo> 그던 홈피가 그리운데 디비 때려넣기 힘듬
<bundo> mysql 3  이라 쩝
<bundo> 1996년 처음 홈페이지 만들었는대 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 모두 안녕히 주무세요. 전 이만 들어갑니다...
<han9k> 쉬세요
<han9k> 오래됐네요 ^^;
<bundo> 오래  정체성 세웠심
<bundo> " 황산벌로 가자 "' 이거 입니다
<bundo> " 황산벌로 가자 "'
<bundo> 오래 = 올해
<bundo> 나혼자 가야징 헤헤
<han9k> 2시 다되가네요
<han9k> 쉬세요~~
<han9k> 분도님 주무세요 ^^;
<han9k> 저는 자러갑니다~
<bundo> 네 ^^;
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-28
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> 어서오세요~
<HYECKJJINKWON> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 오늘도 도서관에 출근 하셨나요?
<HYECKJJINKWON> Xfce4이 무엇인지 아시는 분 계십니까?
<senx> 무엇인지는 모르겠사옵니다만.. 여기 어디가 아닐른지요.. ^^; http://www.xfce.org  http://xubuntu.org
<popeye92> gnome 이나 KDE 와 같은 window manager 입니다.
<popeye92> gnome과 kde 보다는 조금 가벼워서 낮은 사양에서도 잘 돌아갑니다.
<bundo> 에고 속이야 쩝
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 판넬프린터 내러 가야징 쩝
<HYECKJJINKWON> 안녕하세요. 환영합니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 뽀빠이님 감사합니다. 센스님 감사 합니다.
<bundo> 오 부평 ?
<HYECKJJINKWON> 엥?
<bundo> 내일 독산동 오세요
<HYECKJJINKWON> .....
<bundo> 우분투 월 소세미나임
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아니 엊 그제 제가 챗 창에 남긴 글 안 보셨나요?
<HYECKJJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 저는 알콜성 치매 심각합니더
<HYECKJJINKWON> 개인사정으로 불참하게 되었다고 유감이라는 글 남겻었는데요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJJINKWON> 알콜
<HYECKJJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJJINKWON> 다음에 기회가 닿으면 찾아 뵙도록 하겠습니다.
<bundo> 네
<HYECKJJINKWON> 18G 용량에 루트 파티션을 1G 정도 할당 하면 충분한거 아닌가요?
<HYECKJJINKWON> 왜 자꾸 설치 오류가 생기나 모르겠네요
<bundo> 루트 1기가 모자람
<bundo> 그냥 통으로 하세요 18기가 전부
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아니 어제도 말씀 드렸듯이 노트북에 Crunch 설치 중인데 파티셔 문제로 애를 먹고 있네요 루트와 /home 지정만 해주면 되는데 최적의 용량 분할을 하고 싶거든요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아 알콜 ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJJINKWON> 어서오세요. 환영합니다.
<locofrank|linux> HYECKJJINKWON, 제가 혁진님 문의글에 파티션 답글 달았던 사람인데요 루트는 이거저거 많이 설치할꺼면 10기가 이상 그게 아니라면 10기가로도 충분하고 나머지는 전부 홈으로 잡으세요
<Seony^Work> 음... 저는 온리 / 하고 스왑만...
<locofrank|linux> 크런치뱅은 스왑을 따로 설정할 수가 없어요 자동 파티셔닝도 안되구요
<jincreator> 그럼 크런치뱅에서는 기본적으로 최대절전모드 사용을 못하나요?
<Seony^Work> 파티션 때문에 절전모드 사용이 안되시는 거에요?
<locofrank|linux> http://webshare.shahn.wo.tc/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_002.jpeg 네 메뉴 자체가 없더군요
<locofrank|linux> Seony^Server, 아뇨 그런 문제가 아니라 혁진님이 크런치뱅에서 파티션 문의를 하셔서 제가 알고 있는 걸 말씀드리는거에요
<Seony^Work> 아 그렇군요
<bundo> han9k 님 월요일 사진기 가지고 오세유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> lexlove 님 포트포워딩만 잘하면 됩니더
<bundo> 참고 스샷
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1296191526.png
<MK-BB> bundo: 흠
<MK-BB> 핑
<HYECKJJINKWON> 엇!?
<HYECKJJINKWON> 소리가 나질 않아 호출 있는지도 몰랐네
<HYECKJJINKWON> 죄송해서 어쩌나
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아 다시 들어오셨구나
<HYECKJJINKWON> 감사합니다. 그렇지 않아도 파티션 분할 문제로 곤란을 겪고있었는데 다시 한 번 시도 해 봐야겠네요.
<locofrank|linux> :)
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 굳이 크런치뱅을 사용하시려는 이유라도 있으세요?
<HYECKJJINKWON> 예 제 노트북이 좀 오래된 기종이라서 근래 이름 있는 OS들은 구동하기가 거의 불 가능합니다. 해서 제 노트북 사양에 맞는 OS를 찾다 사용하게 되었습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 아하 그러시군요
<HYECKJJINKWON> COMPAQ AMADA M300 입니다. 풀 스펙 이고요
<locofrank|linux> 흠... 검색해보니 꽤 옛날 모델이네요.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 오래 되었긴 하지만 아직까지는 사용하는데 큰 문제는 없어서 활용할 방법이 없을까 하다 알게 되었지요 뭐 언제 갑자기 명이 다 할지는 알 수 없지만 사용 할 수 있는데 까지는 써보고 싶어서요.
<locofrank|linux> 저사양용 리눅스들 많으니까 오래 사용할 수 있겠네요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 예 어른들꼐서 세상 참 많이 좋아졌다고 하시면 이해 할 수 없었는데 재미 있게도 오래된 사양의 하드웨어라도 최신 기능들을 사용 할 수 있는 OS들을 알게 되면서
<HYECKJJINKWON> 이 말을 조금이나마 알 것 같다는 느낌이 들더군요
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 음
<HYECKJJINKWON> 하드 용량이 18G인데 10G를 루트로 잡아버리면 /home이 오히려 작아지는데 비율을 좀 추천 해주실 수 없나요?
<jincreator> 홈을 잡지 않으면 되지 않나요?
<HYECKJJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJJINKWON> 그럼 루트만 잡고 말라는?!
<HYECKJJINKWON> 어차피 개인용도니까?
<jincreator> 뭐 스왑도 없으니 그냥 하드 하나 통째로 /로 잡으면 되겠네요.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 신선한데요?!
<jincreator> 개인용도인 것과 홈 따로잡는 건 상관 없지 않나요?
<jincreator> 어차피 / 파티션 안에 home이라고 폴더 생겨서 들어가니까요.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 수동파티션 작업이라 사용자가 만들어 주지 않으면 생성 될리가 없지 않을까 하는데 시도는 해봐야 겠네요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 구 버젼에선 자동 파티션이 있었다던데 최신 버젼에선 없는지 모르겠네요
<bundo> 쩝 출력소에서 PPT 파일 출력 불가하다고 해서 JPG 변환 했심 쩝
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아
<jincreator> 공개 형식인 ODP를 사용하셔야지요^^
<imsu> 안녕하십니꺼ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<bundo> jincreator  세상은 내맘대로 못함 쩝
<HYECKJJINKWON> 분도님 진흥원인가? 그 곳과 무슨 일 하신다 하시고 빙어 낚시 가셨던 건 어찌 되셨나요?
<bundo> 출력소는 또 다름 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1296197237.png
<bundo> 29% 크기임
<jincreator> 코분투 도입 사례가 벌써 생겼군요!
<bundo> 네..
<HYECKJJINKWON> 헛!
<bundo> 제가 좀 지랄좀 했죠
<bundo> 히히
<HYECKJJINKWON> 헛 헛!!
<HYECKJJINKWON> 대단하다.
<bundo> 전시합니다 코분투 히히
<HYECKJJINKWON> 진님은 대학교 새 내기 맞으신가요? 모르시는게 없는 것 같네요
<bundo> 아 귀찮 쩝
<HYECKJJINKWON> 어디서 전시를 하나요?
<bundo> 누리꿈
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아.... 꿈!
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 있는 공개SW역량 프라자
<HYECKJJINKWON> 우체국에선 아시아눅스 던가 한컴리눅스 던가 그 OS탑재한 컴퓨터로 인터넷 서비스 하지 않나요?
<bundo> 그컴들 다 꺼져 있심
<HYECKJJINKWON> ....
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아
<bundo> 그거 전부 코분투로 대체해야하는데 쩝
<jincreator> 대전 우체국에서 제가 써봤는데 한숨밖에 안나옵니다...
<bundo> 돈주면 하고
<bundo> 돈안주면 안함 쩝
<HYECKJJINKWON> 제가 워낙 칩거 하다 보니 보고 듣는게 없어서;;;
<jincreator> 일단 일반인들에게 root 계정 로그인을 권장하고 암호 알려주고요...
<jincreator> 업데이트도 제대로 안해서 파이어폭스 2 들어가있습니다...
<HYECKJJINKWON> 관리자가 없는 거군요
<bundo> 파폭 1.57 아녀 ?
<jincreator> 게다가 아시아눅스는 정품인증 통과해야 업데이트가 되요...
<HYECKJJINKWON> 간단히 유지보수가 안되고 있는 실정이군
<bundo> 아시아눅스군 한컴리눅아니곻ㅎ
<HYECKJJINKWON> 그런데 유지 보수는 전산팀에서 할 텐데
<HYECKJJINKWON> 신경을 쓰지 않나보네요?
<jincreator> 더 어이가 없는건 사용자들이 리눅스인걸 모르니까
<jincreator> 바탕화면에 exe 파일 잔뜩 있습니다^^
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJJINKWON> 요는 준비없이 그냥 공짜라고 좋아라 갖다 놓기만 했군
<HYECKJJINKWON> 전시행정
<jincreator> 다만 어떤 PC는 리눅스 사용자가 다녀갔는지 네이트온 리눅스 버전이 있더라고요.
<bundo> 암튼 코분투도 전시행정합니더
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 아 귀찮
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJJINKWON> 진님 박식하시네요.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 대학생 맞아요?
<bundo> 저친구 은근 많이 알더라고요
<bundo> 오프라인 강자임
<bundo> 현피 한번 주선해줘야징
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> 사실 깊이있게는 잘 모릅니다^^
<HYECKJJINKWON> 허... 분도님 꼐서 추켜 세워 주실 정도면 대단 하신 것 같네요.
<bundo> 원래 알고 쓰면 유저가 아님
<bundo> 마구 써야 유저임 히히
<jincreator> 앗 혁진님 엄청난 오해를...
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아뇨
<HYECKJJINKWON> 제가 느껴지는 걸 말씀 드리는 겁니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 오해라뇨
<bundo> 부평 2동이면 삼능이죠 ?
<bundo> MK-BB 와이 ?
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJJINKWON> 삼능이 어디여 @_@
<bundo> 부평2동
<HYECKJJINKWON> 폐인 생활도 이젠 접어야 할 때가 된건가
<HYECKJJINKWON> 내가 사는 구도 몰라
<bundo> MK-BB 퍼블쓰면 안되남 ?
<HYECKJJINKWON> 음? 도입 사례에 프랑스 의회가 없나요? 아래 페이지에 있는건가요?
<jincreator> 한국 설정에 맞는 코분투를 프랑스에서 사용할 리가...
<bundo>  HYECKJJINKWON  내가 86년 사귀던 아가씨가 부평2동 살았심
<MK-BB> bundo 쿼리
<HYECKJJINKWON> 사례 여쭸더니 왠 연애사를...
<bundo> 그 아가씨 코분투 보내 줄까나 음
<HYECKJJINKWON> ....
<bundo> 청주 살고 있던대
<bundo> 은행 전산망으로 뒤졌심
<bundo> 히히
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아니 여쭤 본 사람도 없는데 어쩜 그렇게 시크릿을 주저없이 콸콸콸
<bundo> 히히
<HYECKJJINKWON> .....
<HYECKJJINKWON> 무서워
<jincreator> 혹시 부인분께서 지금 IRC에 접속을...
<bundo> 부평2동에 왜 큰교회있잖아요 그 근처입니다
<bundo> 아 그때 그 여친이 헤어질떄 500원 주면
<bundo> 330원으로 은하수 사고 170원 차비해서 집왔는데
<bundo> 170원 = 전철 한구간 차비
<bundo> 저는 19살 그아가씬 24살 히히
<HYECKJJINKWON> ,/만 설정 해  줘도 설치가 진행 되긴하네요.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 그럼 이미 아가씨는 아니겠군요.
<bundo> 네 그게  편해요
<bundo> 보통 스왑하고 루트하나면 됩니다
<MK-BB> bundo 이거 해결좀 해주세요
<bundo> 내가  그걸 어찌 해결해유 쩝
<MK-BB> 나 잘못한게 없어요
<bundo> 나 손씻었심
<bundo> <== 해결사 안함
<bundo> 차카게 살자임
<bundo> 그리고 한아이알씨가면 머하남
<bundo> 조용한 동네 가서 머하려고
<jincreator> 근데 엠퍼시로 한아이알씨 들어가려하니 한글 별명으로는 네트워크 에러 뜨더라요...
<HYECKJJINKWON> 엌
<HYECKJJINKWON> 엠퍼시는 또 뭐당가;;
<jincreator> 우분투 10.10에 기본적으로 포함되어 있는 통합 메신저입니다.
<bundo> 한아이알씨는 cp949 입니다
<jincreator> UHC 설정하면 상관없지 않나요?
<bundo> 네 그래도 될듯
<bundo> 피진은 잘 들어가 지는데
<jincreator> 그리고 글자가 깨지는 게 아니라 네트워크 에러라고 아예 접속이 안되는 척 합니다.
<bundo> 엄퍼시로는 안해보았어요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 분도님 진님을 대학생 들에게 코분투를 전도 할 전도사로 임명 하시는게 어떨지요
<bundo> 대학서 동아리 활동 하면 되죠 머
<jincreator> 이미 고등학생 때 전도하려다 실패한 뼈아픈 기억이 있어서 ^^;
<HYECKJJINKWON> 진님이 입학 하실 학교에 코분투 동아리를 만드시는 겁니다. +_+|
<bundo> 난 그의견 반댈세
<bundo> 걍 리눅스 동아리 활성화나 잘 하시길 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 코분투 아니라 우분투 동아리가 생길정도면 우리나라 10%이상 우분투 써야 가능할것입니다
<bundo> 5%이상 도 가능
<HYECKJJINKWON> 이미 리눅스 동아리가 있다면 그렇겠지만 없다면! 시작을 코분투로 유도 하는 겁니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 뭐 제가 직접 하진 않을 일이라 주절 대긴 했습니다만... 그리 나쁜 이야기 만은 아니지 않나요?
<bundo> 나쁜 비현실적 이야기임 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJJINKWON> 예 제가 좀 망상이 심합니다. ^^
<HYECKJJINKWON> 음
<bundo> 저도 몽상가 입니다
<bundo> 한국에 우분투 사용자 20%를 위해 뛰는 몽상가죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 점유율 20% 를 바란답니더 헤헤
<HYECKJJINKWON> 진님 설치 성공 했습니다 오로지 ./ 만 잡고 설치 했는데 부팅은 문제 없군요 나머진 사용해 봐야 알 것 같습니다. ,/만으로 설치가 될 거란 생각은 미쳐 못 했네요 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 별거 아닙니다. 그냥 제가 한번도 /home을 잡아보지 않아서 드린 말씀입니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 분,.도님 그렇다는건 20%도 안된다는 말씀 이군요 허면 현재는 어떻습니까?
<bundo> 0.02%
<bundo> 라고 떠들고 실 사용자는 0.002% OTL
<HYECKJJINKWON> 좋네요 성장 전망은 밝군요. 무한 성장의 가능 성이 있네요.
<bundo> 넵 그래서 기뻐요
<bundo> 오  Mr_Dust 님
<bundo> 반갑슴 ^^
<jincreator> 지금은 어디이신가요?
<Mr_Dust> 여전히 호주입니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아웃백 스테이크 하우스!
<Mr_Dust> ...
<Mr_Dust> 아웃백의 스테이크 하우스는 정말 맛없습니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 엇?!
<HYECKJJINKWON> 그럴수가!
<HYECKJJINKWON> 돈 굳었네 ^^ 감사합니다.
<Mr_Dust> ...
<Mr_Dust> 스테이크 주문하면 손바닥 1/3 도 안되는 거 줍니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 음?!
<jincreator> 에피타이저!?
<HYECKJJINKWON> 광고에 나오는 광활한 대지와 같은 넓적 두툼한 스테끼는 정말 광고 였군요.
<jincreator> 그렇게 따지면 광고에 나오는 윈도는 강력한 보안을 자랑합니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 실제로 강력 합니다.
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런 광활한 스테이크 파는 곳도 있습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 다만 가격이 문제거나 맛이 문제거나..
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJJINKWON> 가격 ㅜㅜ
<Mr_Dust> 예전에 잠시 있던 곳에서 일주일에 이틀간 6달러에 스테이크.. 정말 큰 거 팔았는데
<HYECKJJINKWON> 호주에 거주 하신다니 여쭙겠습니다. 캉가루가 앞 마당에 멀티하고 코알라가 옥상에서 먹이 찾는다는게 사실 입니까?
<Mr_Dust> 웬만한 사람도 그거 다 먹으면 배부를 정도..
<Mr_Dust> 맛이 영...
<Mr_Dust> 캥거루는 길가 옆에서 노숙하고요
<Mr_Dust> 코알라는 코뺴기도 보기 힘듭니다.
<HYECKJJINKWON> 아 망할 광고 ㅡㅡ
<Mr_Dust> 아 맞다. 노숙 캥거루는 대부분 내장을 내놓고 있습니다. (...)
<HYECKJJINKWON> 로드니 킬!
<Mr_Dust> 도대체 무슨 광고를 보셨길래..
<Mr_Dust> 네.. 로드킬 정말 많고.. 그 외에는 사실 뭐.. 집근처에는 거의 없지요. 캔버라쪽에는 많다던데..
<HYECKJJINKWON> 윗 글은 제가 살 좀 붙인 것 입니만 비슷 한 내요이었어서...
<Mr_Dust> nsw 쪽에는 동네 외각에 많이 있긴 합니다만, 동네에선 보기힘들었고.. 위쪽으로 올라오면 워낙 동네라는 개념이 없어져서..
<HYECKJJINKWON> 이건 마치 롯데리아 주문판 보고 주문 했지만 내손에 쥐어진건 빵 조각 뿐인 것과 비슷한 느낌이군
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HYECKJJINKWON> nsw는 뭔가요?
<Mr_Dust> 레스토랑 가서 스테이크 주문하면 정말 힘빠집니다.
<Mr_Dust> 동네 레스트랑은 괜찮은데 특히 로드하우스가서 스테이크 주문하면..
<Mr_Dust> 아 썅.. 이걸 고기쪼가리라고 주는거야!!!
<Mr_Dust> 라는 말이 바로 튀어나옴 ㅋ
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 뉴 사우스 웨일즈라고.. 주(state) 이름입니다.
<jincreator> NSW가 방향인줄 알았네요^^
<HYECKJJINKWON> 그런 곳이 장사가 된 다는게 더 신기 합니다.
<Mr_Dust> 동네 레스토랑은 크거나.. 작으면 좀 두툼하거나 맛이 있거나.. 여튼 그런데 로드하우스는 얇고 조그맣고 맛도 없고..
<Mr_Dust> new south wales ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 거시기.. 시드니가 있는 주(state)이지요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 저는 방향이 아닌 줄 알고 있었습니다. E가 빠져 있어서 ^^v
<jincreator> 전 그래서 3/4를 이야기하는 줄 알았습니다^^
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 이번에 퀸즈랜드랑 뉴사우즈웨일즈에 홍수나서..
<HYECKJJINKWON> ...
<Mr_Dust> 캥거루 많이 죽었겠네요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 캥거루 스테잌이 나오겠군
<Mr_Dust> 홍수 대박이던데.. 빅토리아는 또 홍수난다고 그러고..
<MK-BB> 피곤
<jincreator> 호주는 대부분이 사막인 줄 알았는데 홍수도 많이 나는군요.
<Mr_Dust> 아아.. 뉴욕.. 뉴욕 지금 눈 대박이라면서요?
<Mr_Dust> 인터뷰 보니까.. 뭐라드라.. 여튼 눈 짜증나 죽겠어. 라고 하던데
<HYECKJJINKWON> 눈!?
<MK-BB> 흠.. 지금 뉴욕아니에요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 전 시카고 쪽이에요
<HYECKJJINKWON> 헛! 불스!
<Mr_Dust> 동해안 쪽에는 꽤 좋습니다. 사막은 중앙이랑 북부.. 서부 쪽..
<HYECKJJINKWON> 마이클 조던!
<Mr_Dust> 히야.. 잘 도망가셨네
<Mr_Dust> 언제 시카고로 가셨나요?
<MK-BB> 지금 학교라서
<MK-BB> 흠
<Mr_Dust> 왜 또 민망하게 남의 정보는..
<Mr_Dust> 다음부터는 프록시 타고 들어와야겠네요 ;;;;
<MK-BB> 누가..흠
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 다행이에요. 뉴스보니까 장난 아니던데 snow storm ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mr_Dust> 눈치우는 비용 장난아니고 사고 엄청 났다고..
<MK-BB> 저도 들엇어요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJJINKWON> Blizard
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ 블리자드
<HYECKJJINKWON> 소서리 강림 +_+
<bundo> Mr_Dust 님 참 코분투 누리꿈에 전시 합니다
<Mr_Dust> 누리꿈?
<bundo> 그리고 늑대와 여우에서 행망PC 등록했고요
<bundo> 누리꿈 = 진흥원 건물
<Mr_Dust> 아..
<Mr_Dust> 전에 이야기하셨던..
<bundo> 네.
<Mr_Dust> 굉장합니다.
<bundo> 대당 만원 준다는데 쩝
<bundo> 팔리가나 할지 흐흐
<bundo> 팔리기나
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 늑대와 여우에서 서비스하는 건가요?
<bundo> 머 우리쪽 와서 물어 보는 이들 많겠죠
<bundo> 포럼
<Mr_Dust> 네. 그래도 굉장하군요. 그렇게 발전이..
<bundo> 아마도 늑대 여우에서도 직원 생각하더군요 1인
<Mr_Dust> 네. 전속 직원 있으면 좋겠지요.
<Mr_Dust> 정말 뭔가 되어가는군요.
<Mr_Dust> 포럼 쪽 인원 한 명 추천하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 파폭도 플레시 충돌일어나네요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 네 그러려고요 ㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 아 맞다
<bundo> 에휴 한국 임금 너무 박해서 쩝
<Mr_Dust> 어젠가 그젠가 페이스북 훑어보다가
<Mr_Dust> 로코팀 재인증 이야기 나오던데
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 맞다 제가 다음 기사를 보는데 기사 제공 영상이 부드럽지 못하고 끊겨 나오더군요 해결 방법 아시는 분 없나요?
<bundo> 네 올해 6월인가 그럴꺼에요
<Mr_Dust> 네.. 준비 잘 하셔서 무사히 재인증 받으시길 바랍니다.
<Mr_Dust> 현재 상황이라면 큰 무리 없겠지만요
<bundo> 네 그쪽은 재순님 하고 서니님이 준비 중입니다.
<Mr_Dust> 막 자랑해서 우분투 커뮤니티 소식지 등에 실릴만 할 정도인 듯
<Mr_Dust> 막 자랑하면.. ;;;
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 뭔가 많이 재미있어 보이네요
<Mr_Dust> 요즘엔 돌아다니실 맛 나시겠어요
<bundo> 에휴 추워서 손발이 힘듭니더
<bundo> 그찮아도 내일 소세미나 입니다.
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ 그래도 따뜻하게 맞이해 줄 곳 많으실테니
<bundo> 작년도 부터 월모임 정기적으로 합니다.
<Mr_Dust> 네..
<Mr_Dust> 좋은 일입니다.
<Mr_Dust> 그러고보니 2011년도 활동 계획은 아직 안 나왔네요
<HYECKJINKWON> Off-line 모임도 활성화 되면 코분투 사용자가 더더욱 늘어 나겠죠^^
<bundo> Mr_Dust 활동계획 내자니깐 흑흑흑 리더들 다 안주더라고요 쩝
<Mr_Dust> 갈구셔야죠
<bundo> 작년도 활동 보고도 제가 그냥 혼자만들었습니더 쩝
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 헠
<Mr_Dust> 코분투는.. 해외로도 좀 알렸으면 좋겠다는 생각이 듭니다.
<Mr_Dust> 이 정도면 다른 곳에서도 유래를 찾아보기 힘든 성공이니까요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아직 소규모라 딱히 활동 방향을 잡기가 어려우신 것  아닐까요?
<Mr_Dust> 순수하게 사용자 모임차원에서 이 정도 성공이라면..
<bundo> 적을수록 계획이 필요하지요 HYECKJINKWON
<HYECKJINKWON> 음... 분도님께서 10.04LTS 2nd 인가 발표 하실 때 프랑스 인가? 그 곳에서 오매 불망 기다리시던 한 분이 기억나네요.
<Mr_Dust> 분도님한테 혼날까봐 그런지도 모르죠
<jincreator> 다른 나라는 우분투만으로도 언어지원 같은게 충분해서 관련 사례가 없는 거 아닐까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 그 말씀엔 저도 동의 합니다.
<bundo> 일본 판도 있긴해요 DVD 로
<Mr_Dust> jincreator: 뭐 그런면도 있겟지만.. 언어지원이 필요한 경우는
<Mr_Dust> 국가나 기업에서 이미 만들어버린 경우가 꽤 많은 것 같습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 사실 그게 더 바람직한 일이지만, 우리나라는 그런 지원이 없으니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<jincreator> 부요나 아시아눅스 삽질한 지원 이런 더 사용하면 얼마나 좋을까요?
<Mr_Dust> 사실 지금도 솔직히 말해 분도님이 관두시면..
<bundo> 올해는 KT 에서 좀 지원을 해줄듯합니다
<Mr_Dust> 누가 할까요?
<jincreator> NHN은 더이상 지원 안해주나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ...........
<Mr_Dust> 부요에 삽질한 기억이 커서 리눅스 지원.잘 안할거란 소리를 들었던 기억ㅇ ㅣ있습니다.
<bundo> 50억 쩝 부요 ~~
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 차차.. 해야하는 것이겠지만 개발팀원 교육도 확실히 하고.. 고정 스폰서도 찾고..
<Mr_Dust> 분도님 전문이니 잘 하실듯. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 코분투 기본 홈페이지를 http://se.naver.com로 하고 나눔고딕을 기본 폰트로 하는 대신에 NHN에서 지원받는 방법도 있지 않을까 싶습니다.
<bundo> 막상 서울서 활동해보니깐 재미가 없습니다 .. 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌 아이디어 막 쏟아져 나오네
<Mr_Dust> 아니 왜요?
<bundo> 전 사실 더스트님처럼 비슷하잖아요
<bundo> 실증 이 빠르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 하하..
<bundo> 제 한계성도 느낍니더
<Mr_Dust> 그러니까 빨리 다른 놈 찾아서 떠넘겨야죠
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 더스트님이 딱이었는데 쩝
<bundo> 하하
<Mr_Dust> 저 죽인 분이 분도님 아니셨나요? 하하
<bundo> 난 그리했다고 안봅니다
<bundo> 결과는 그 비슷하게 났지만
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 사람 잘 못 찍어서 잘못 키우셨습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 그리 하고자 한건 아니었습니다
<Mr_Dust> 여튼.. 그리 아니되었어도.. 관뒀을거에요.
<bundo> 돌아 보면요 더스트님 부분이 많이 걸립니다.
<bundo> 커뮤니티 활동하면서 좋은일 하자는 건데 참 그때 아쉬었었습니다
<Mr_Dust> 뭐랄까.. 분도님이랑 같이 "갑자기 나타나 모임을 되살리고, 순간 사라진 영웅"이 되고자 했는데
<Mr_Dust> 그런 놈을 후계자로 키우시다니 ㅋㅋㅋ 실수하신 거임
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 나름 로망이었는데..
<Mr_Dust> 여튼 그런 이야기해서 뭐하나요. 다 지난 이야기.
<bundo> 나중 보게 되면 소주한잔에 털어 버립시다 ^&^;
<bundo> 저도 그떄 일 다털어 버린건 아니랍니다
<Mr_Dust> 네. :)
<Mr_Dust> 하하 한바탕 싸워야겠는걸요?
<Mr_Dust> 무서운데 -ㅅ-
<bundo> 에휴 싸울 힘은 없고요
<Mr_Dust> 체중 좀 불려가야겠습니다. 맞아도 좀 덜 아프게.
<Mr_Dust> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 겨우 요즘 소주잔이나 들수 있습니다
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 분도님의 주먹도 주먹이지만 분도님 애들.. 이 더 무서울 뿐이죠 ㅎ
<bundo> 저녁 6시 ? 7시 ?
<bundo> 참 더스트님 그리고 본 울집 한번 안와보신거 아쉽습니다
<Mr_Dust> 여기요? 한국보다 1시간 느립니다. 이제 오후 4시 되었네요
<Mr_Dust> 그게.. 아시겟지만.. 그리고 대강 눈치 채셨겠지만
<Mr_Dust> 저란 인간이 얼굴보고 돌아서면 끝.. 인 인간이라서요. 오픈소스하면서 많이 변하긴 했지만.. 그리고 우분투는 책임감 때문에 많이 남아있긴 했지만
<Mr_Dust> 그래봐야 한계가 있어서.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mr_Dust> 에고 뭔 소리인지..
<bundo> ^^;
<Mr_Dust> 뭐 나중에 가지요
<bundo> 네
<Mr_Dust> 맞다. 전에 소개해주신 분..
<Mr_Dust> 다행히 의욕적으로 맡아주시겠다고 하셔서 인계작업 중입니다.
<Mr_Dust> 큰 걱정 중의 하나였는데 다행..
<bundo> 아 루쏘
<bundo> 그친구 대학생이지만 컴 잘다루더라고요
<bundo> 실력있음
<Mr_Dust> 제가 꼭 관두는 것이 아니라도.. 언제 무슨 일을 당할지 모르니 늘 백업은 필요한듯
<bundo> 저도 올해 그거 입니다
<bundo> 백업과 전달 ^^
<Mr_Dust> 저와 함께 하실때부터 늘 하던 이야기였지요 뭐
<bundo> 부리더들 추가한것이 그 준비 작업입니다.
<Mr_Dust> 네. 잘 하셨습니다.
<Mr_Dust> 약간씩 방법은 틀리더라도 어쨌거나 그때.. 분도님과 함께 구상했던 일들이 착착 진행되어가는 걸 보니 마음이 뿌듯합니다.
<Mr_Dust> 함께하지 못하는 것이 조금 아쉽기도 하고요
<Mr_Dust> 아.. 정말 하고 싶은거 많았는데..
<Mr_Dust> 우분투 쪽으로는 사실 별로 없었지만요. ㅎ
<bundo> 쩝 글타래 올리기 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=75918&f=2#p75918
<DummyLogic> 하이
<bundo> 오 DummyLogic 님
<DummyLogic> 분도님!
<bundo> 더스트님 왔음
<DummyLogic> 나 도메인 하나 사려고 하는데...
<bundo> 사셔유
<DummyLogic> pe.kr이 나을까요? org 나 net이 나을까요?
<bundo> org net
<bundo> DummyLogic = 최성원 잿빛
<Mr_Dust> 우분투를 기반으로 해서, 파이어폭스, 오픈오피스와 손잡고..
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎ 그러셨군요. 잿빛님 저번에 뵙고 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<DummyLogic> 네...
<bundo> 작년엔 파폭 사용자가 포럼 방문 이겼는데
<bundo> 올해는 크롬이 이길듯합니다
<Mr_Dust> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 석찬씨도 파폭 라이벌이 크롬이라고 하더군요
<Mr_Dust> 저는 요즘 오페라로 바꿨네요.
<jincreator> 파이어폭스 4가 탑재되는 11.04가 나오는 4월부터는 장담하지 못할 겁니다.
<bundo> 파폭 쓰던 개발자들 많이 크로으로 갈아 탓죠
<DummyLogic> 음... 그럼... DummyLogic.org가 나으려나?
<DummyLogic> 오늘 박주혁씨에게.. 호스팅 주문 넣었거든요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 가상 ?
<DummyLogic> 아니요
<DummyLogic> 리얼서버
<bundo> 오
<DummyLogic> 코로케이션
<DummyLogic> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> dh
<HYECKJINKWON> 오
<HYECKJINKWON> 지갑이...
<DummyLogic> 거기에 버추얼 호스트로.. 제것도 하나 올리려고...ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> DummyLogic 계정 주세요
<DummyLogic> 친구놈 서버에요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<DummyLogic> 거기 관리 좀 해주고.. 낑겨 드는것이지요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 서버 관리도 모르면서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 그러게 말입니다.
<bundo> 참 내일 올꺼죠
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 몇시지요?
<bundo> 족발 먹읍시다
<bundo> 1시반 시작
<DummyLogic> 시간도 모르네... 쩝...
<DummyLogic> 헐!
<DummyLogic> 나 내일도 출근인데... ㅜ.ㅜ
<jincreator> 내일 고등학생 무료 혜택을 마지막으로 사용하겠군요...
<DummyLogic> 어떻게 되겠지요.. 뭐..
<bundo> jincreator  졸업식 안했으니 인정 ㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 음.. 도메인은 결정이 났는데.. 뒤에 붙는것이 문제구나.. 쩝...
<bundo> 사이트 용도에 따라 org  net 정하면 되죠 머
<DummyLogic> 두루두루 사용할 것이니까 문제지요
<DummyLogic> 개인용도로...
<DummyLogic> 그냥 com을 살까
<HYECKJINKWON> 무료 혜택!!
<DummyLogic> 아직 com이 남아 있는거 같던데..
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서 오세요. 환영 합니다.
<DummyLogic> DummyLogic.com <- 이게 제일 무난하겠지요?
<Mr_Dust> 전 이만 가보겠습니다. 슬슬 인터넷을 끊어야할듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 네
<bundo> 다 소문자 여야 하잖아요
<DummyLogic> 수고!
<bundo> Mr_Dust  잘지네요 ^^;
<jincreator> 안녕히가세요!
<DummyLogic> dummylogic.com
<Mr_Dust> 네 잘 지내세요.
<bundo> DummyLogic 거기서 수학 책 팔면 될듯
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 수학 강좌 개설
<DummyLogic> gkgkgk
<DummyLogic> 하하하
<DummyLogic> 그럴생각입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 후 일 온라인 수학 학원 등록
<HYECKJINKWON> 전산적 사고로 수학 하기
<HYECKJINKWON> 느므 느므 좋네요. 오래된 노트북을 활용 할 수 있게되서 아마도 이게 행복 이겠죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 웹 서핑은 무리 일지라도 코드 연습용으로는 문제 없을 듯 하네요.
<lonegunman> hu
<lonegunman> hi
<lonegunman> hello
<Seony> Hi
<lonegunman> hey
<lonegunman> this is korean channel?
<lonegunman> 여기
<Seony> Yes. How may I help you today?
<lonegunman> 한국채널입니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<senx> 오? 수학학원! http://www.geogebra.org/cms ^^ 많이 애용해주세용
<lonegunman> 아
<HYECKJINKWON> 한쿸 채널입니다.
<lonegunman> 아
<lonegunman> 저는
<jincreator> By the way, are you native korean speaker?
<lonegunman> 리눅스 초보에요
<lonegunman> 오픈수세
<lonegunman> 쓰다가
<lonegunman> 빡쳐서
<Seony> lonegunman: 어서오세요. http://jswlinux.com/rules.html 규칙을 읽어주세요.
<lonegunman> 코분투로 왔습니다
<MK-BB> 웬만하면 옵은...
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony> MK-BB: 왜요? 채널에 옵 가진거 보기 좋다고 해서 한건데.
<MK-BB> 별로...
<MK-BB> 챈섭이만 있으며ㅑㄴ 됨
<jincreator> 전 오픈수세도 괜찮게 사용했는데요, 어디서 문제가 있었나요?
<Seony> MK-BB: 그건 있어도 그만 없어도 그만인데 그렇다고 deop을 할 것 까지야...
<lonegunman> 드라이버를 잘 못잡습니다
<lonegunman> 저는 대학교에서
<Seony> lonegunman: 규칙 읽으셨어요?
<MK-BB> 어제 저필요하셧어요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 센스님 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<lonegunman> 아 죄송합니다
<MK-BB> 네이트로 갑자기 반말하셨던데
<lonegunman> 이것 적응이 잘 안됩니다
<Seony> MK-BB: 아... 실은 내 네이트온 비번이 노출되서 사기꾼이 사기치는 중이었어요.
<lonegunman> IRAF와 포트란과 SM을 자주사용했습니다
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아 그래서 갑자기 반말하셧구나
<MK-BB> 그래서 제가 답으로
<MK-BB> "흠" 했다는
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그러니까 갑자기 로그아웃
<lonegunman> 아, 여기 항상 상주하고들 계십니까?
<Seony> 근데 노출될 리가 없는데, 아마 저번에 네이버 해킹당했을 때 그때 노출됐나봐요...
<Seony> lonegunman: 다들 사정에 따라서 다르죠. 저는 거의 있습니다.
<MK-BB> lonegunman: 웬만하면 있습니다
<lonegunman> wow!
<jincreator> 잉여일 때 상주합니다.
<lonegunman> 저는 주로 과학용 프로그램을 많이 사용하고 있습니다.
<Seony> lonegunman: 오... 그렇군요... 영어가 편하시면 영어로 얘기하셔도 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<lonegunman> 그런데 보고서 쓸때 데이터를 뽑아서 윈도우에서 다시 작성하는게
<lonegunman> 죄송합니다
<jincreator> IRAF가 천문에서 이미지 보정하고 분석할 때 쓰는 프로그램이죠? 조금 써본 적이 있어서...
<lonegunman> 아직 익숙하지 않습니다
<lonegunman> 네
<senx> HYECKJINKWON: 별말씀을 ^^; 우분투 deb패키지는 여기입니다 http://www.geogebra.org/en/wiki/index.php/Package_for_Ubuntu_and_Debian
<lonegunman> 혹시 전공이 어떻게 되십니까? IRAF를 다쓰시고 말입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> ^^
<lonegunman> 말투가 군대체로 나오게 되는군요
<jincreator> 아직 고등학생입니다. 학교에서 방과후활동으로 수박 겉핡기만 했습니다.
<lonegunman> 오오
<HYECKJINKWON> ...............
<HYECKJINKWON> 엄청나네 슈퍼 루키다
<lonegunman> wow
<jincreator> 데이터 뽑을 때 csv로 뽑으면 엑셀에서 인식 될텐데요.
<MK-BB> 아 망했다
<lonegunman> 저는 fortran으로 코드짜서 바로 하고 있습니다
<MK-BB> 아 4시간이면 클라스 들어가는데....
<MK-BB> 숙제는 산덤이.
<lonegunman> 그런데 보고서 쓸때 여간 불편한게 아니더군요
<Seony> MK-BB: ㅋㅋㅋ
<lonegunman> 오픈오피스는 뭔가 조금 제약이 있는 것 같습니다
<MK-BB> Seony: 우선은 영어 4장짜리 페이퍼 써야하는데
<MK-BB> 삽질중
<lonegunman> 그래서 리눅스에서 보고서 작성까지 한큐에 하고 싶어서 우분투가 편해보이길래 왔습니다.
<Seony> MK-BB: 난 이제 더 이상 writing은 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 그래서 염장질이심?
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 대신 physics가... ㅋ
<lonegunman> so I used sicsoft  7.5 vesion on open suse
<MK-BB> 차라리 전 physics합니다
<MK-BB> 피직스가 얼마나 쉬운데
<lonegunman> GRE 피직스 말하는 건가요?
<lonegunman> 아,
<lonegunman> wine을 이용해서 한글 2007을 설치하였습니다
<lonegunman> 그런데 인쇄가 안됩니다
<lonegunman> somebody help me!
<lonegunman> anybody there?
<jincreator> 오픈오피스에서 어떤 제약이 있으셔서 한글을 사용하시게 되었는지 여쭈어봐도 될까요?
<MK-BB> Seony: 혹시 gtalk 온라인?
<Seony> MK-BB: give me one sec
<lonegunman> 일단은 오픈스프레드시트가 엑셀에 비교해서 좀 불편한 것같았어요
<lonegunman> 그리고 오픈워드는 이미지 첨부나 중간에 편집같은 것이 잘 안되더라고요
<lonegunman> 오픈수세에서그랬습니다.
<Seony> MK-BB: is that gtalk a video chat something?
<MK-BB> 그냥 이메일 보세요
<MK-BB> 앤드로이드 작업한거 보냈으니
<MK-BB> 이쁘게 커스톰롬 다해주고
<lonegunman> ?
<Seony> 2.2 아녜요?
<jincreator> 오픈오피스 스프레드시트는 캘크라 하고 오픈오피스 워드는 라이터라 합니다. 이미지 첨부나 편집 전 잘 되었는데요... 스프레드시트에서는 구체적으로 어떻게 불편하셨나요?
<imsu> 오잉 한눈판 사이에 닉이 변했네 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그리고 정 한글을 사용하셔야 한다면 리눅스용 한글 2008을 약간 손 보신 후 사용하시는 게 낫습니다.
<lonegunman> 2008크랙을 말씀하기는건가요?
<jincreator> 아뇨. 2008이 우분투가 아닌 한글과컴퓨터의 아시아눅스 용으로 나와 호환성에 약간 문제가 있어 이를 해결해야 한다는 뜻입니다.
<lonegunman> 아하, 그런데 60일 한정판이라 배포판은 아디더군요
<jincreator> 당연히 돈주고 정품 사야지요^^
<lonegunman> 학교에서 다운 받는 한글은 다 윈도우 전용이라서 리눅스 용은 없습니다 정품은
<jincreator> 학교에서 학생들에게 한글을 그냥 줘요!?
<lonegunman> 그렇습니다
<Seony> MK-BB: 친구가 준 앤드로이드 폰, 배터리가 너무 빨리 닳아서 고민이에요.
<lonegunman> 단, 학교안의 컴퓨터만 해당됩니다
<Seony> 역시 아이폰이 좋긴 하구나
<MK-BB> Seony: 모델몬데요
<Seony> MK-BB: HTC HD2
<MK-BB> 저한테 넘기시지요
<Seony> MK-BB: 4.5' lcd
<MK-BB> 저한테 넘기라니까요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안되요. 테스트 하라고 준거라서.
<lonegunman> 한글 2007에서 몇가지 조작을 하면 인쇄가 가능하다는 것을 예전에 보았는데 다시 찾으려니까 힘들더라고요
<lonegunman> 그래서 여기와서 여쭙는 것이었습니다
<Seony> 솔직히 이거 없어도 아이폰2G로 잘쓰고 있는데...
<jincreator> 한글 2007에서 PDF로 출력 후 이를 우분투에서 뽑으세요.
<lonegunman> 생각지도 못한 방법이네요^^ 감사합니다
<MK-BB> Seony: 루팅하구 커스톰롬 돌려주는게 안드로이드 별미인듯
<imsu> Seony 어제 주신 메뉴얼 압축이 안풀리던데요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> imsu: zip인데 안풀릴리가...
<lonegunman> 맨날 .doc파일로 변환해서 인쇄를 하였는데 PDF면 원본 그대로 나오겠네요
<imsu> Seony 안풀리더라구요 흑흑
<Seony> imsu: 그럼 낱개로 다시 줄까?
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잠시만
<lonegunman> 감사합니다
<jincreator> 단 우분투에 poppler-data 패키지 시냅틱 패키지 관리자를 통해 설치하셔야 한글 부분이 나오고요,
<jincreator> 정 문제가 되면 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 어도비 어크로뱃 리더 설치하시면 됩니다.
<lonegunman> 감사합니다
<Seony> MK-BB: 배터리가 5분에 1%씩 줄어들어요. 아무것도 안하는데...
<MK-BB> 그거 바로 고칠수있어요
<lonegunman> 우분투 어떻게 공부하셨습니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> 오옷
<lonegunman> 우분투로 서버구축하는것도 쉬운지 알고 싶네요
<MK-BB> 우선은 market에서 systempanel lite 받아보시는게
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분터 한 분을 전도하는 역사 적인 순간!
<MK-BB> 받아서 모니터링해보세요
<senx> lonegunman: 우분투에서 pdf리더 evince쓰실때 혹시나 한글이 이상하케 보이면 참고하십시어 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=52359
<Seony> MK-BB: 쥬스디펜더인가 하는 건 받았는데, 다른 거에요?
<suapapa> lonegunman, 개인서버를 우분투로 구축해 유용하게 쓰는 사람은 쉽게 찾을 수 있는데 다른 OS에는 그게 그 사람의 일이 아닌 이상 찾기 힘드실 겁니다
<MK-BB> Seony: 전 어떤 프로세스가 잡아먹냐 보구
<MK-BB> 그걸 정리해주던.... 하려구하지요
<Seony> MK-BB: 오... 그런 어플이었구나... top 같은 게 필요했었어요.
<Seony> imsu: 귀찮아서 메일 보냈어.
<imsu> Seony 폴더 정리하던 중 예전에 제가 미적분 문제 풀어주던걸 봤는데
<imsu> Seony 이걸 내가 어떻게 풀었나 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Seony: 하여튼.... 만약에 도움이 필요하면 저나 nike984님을 찾는게 빠를거임
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lonegunman> 학교전산실에서 오픈수세로 서버를 구축해서 개개의 퍼스널컴으로 서버로 로그인해서 사용하도록 하고 있습니다.
<imsu> Seony 그 때 경제 관련 자격증 준비하는 사람이 도와달라고 해서 풀어준건데.. 이제 보니 저 그당시에 천재였나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> imsu -_-)
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 난
<lonegunman> 그런데 최근 새로운 컴퓨터를 사면서 오픈수세에서는 최신컴퓨터의 성능을 제대로 구현 못하는 것같습니다.
<jincreator> 우분투 서버 버전 그냥 설치하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<imsu> MK-BB, 왜 찡그리십니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 어떻게 그 문제를 풀었나 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 근데 오픈수세에서 생긴 문제가 우분투에서는 없는 문제라는 보장은 없습니다^^
<Seony> MK-BB: 보통 페북, 트위러 정도는 백그라운드로 하루종일 돌려놓고 써도 배러리 별로 안닳죠?
<bundo> imsu 낼 올껀감
<bundo> 애인도 없으니 오겠지 머 그칭 ?
<MK-BB> Seony 그건 때마다달러요
<MK-BB> Seony: 노트북어케할거임
<MK-BB> 나 노트북 거지임
<bundo> lonegunman 서울 살죠 ?
<lonegunman> 넵
<Seony> MK-BB: 뭘 어떻게 해요? x-mas 선물 안받은 걸로 했구만.
<bundo> 내일오세요 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15066
<bundo> 서버 잘하는친구들 소개해드릴ㅋ께요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> MK-BB: systempanel 깔아서 cpu 보고있는데, 프로세스 이름은 안나오는데요
<MK-BB> 서버 잘하는 친구 <== bundo 아니면 저... 이럼 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 관심있는 친구분들이랑 같이 오셔도 됩니다.
<MK-BB> Seony: 메뉴 --> monitor
<imsu> 망할 놈의 노트북 ㅠ.ㅠㅣ
<MK-BB> history
<Seony> MK-BB: 참, 그리고 google search랑 search, voice dial 이런 건 좀 안쓰고 싶은데 계속 자동으로 뜨거든요. 이거 아예 끄는 방법 없어요?
<MK-BB> 그건 힘들듯
<lonegunman> 아하
<bundo> 날씨도 날씨인지라 내일 사람 많치 않을듯 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 아무것도 안하는데 CPU 사용이 99%네 ;;
<Seony> MK-BB: monitor 눌렀는데 그래프만 나오지, process name은 안나오네요
<MK-BB> 설명하기 어렵움
<lonegunman> 대학원에서는 오픈수세와 페도라, 레드햇도 많이 사용하고 있더라고요
<MK-BB> 그냥 직접하는게 좋은데
<bundo> lonegunman 올꺼죠 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 무섭다.
<lonegunman> 아마 가기는 어려울것같습니다
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 쩝
<lonegunman> 제가 주말은 쉬기로 마음먹어서 ㅜㅜ 죄송합니다
<jincreator> 시스템->관리-시스템 감시->프로세스 탭에서 뭐 때문인지 확인해보세요.
<bundo> MK-BB 저친구 벤발라 ㅎㅎ
<lonegunman> 저번 1년을 너무 무리해서
<lonegunman> 아이구 죄송합니다 자꾸 규칙을 잊습니다
<bundo> 아뇨 농담이에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 100% 찍었다 ㅡㅡ
<bundo> 안온다고 한거에 대한 농담
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님: 노트북 말 하는 겁니다.
<lonegunman> ㅋㅋㅋ 작년에 제가 학과전산실 책임자였는데 오픈수세가 좀 불편한것같아서 요즘 우분투로 장난치고 있습니다
<jincreator> 전설의 크런치뱅도 결국 300MB를 먹는군요.
<jincreator> 오픈수세 전 편하게 잘 썼는데요...
<HYECKJINKWON> ......... 전설이랄 것 까지야
<bundo> 오픈수세는 누가 납품하고 관리 해주나요 ?
<bundo> 업체가 >
<jincreator> 한마터먼 우분투로 다시 안오고 오픈수세에 눌러앉을 뻔 했어요^^
<bundo> 업체가 ? 궁금해서요
<lonegunman> 그건 전산실 동아리 안에서 학생들이모여서
<HYECKJINKWON> 오오
<lonegunman> 토론하고 논의하면서 꾸려 나가고 있습니다
<jincreator> 혁진님 그럼 더 전설의 DamnSmalllinux 사용해보세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 레전드 오브 전설이라는 그?
<lonegunman> 그런데 윗학번 고수형님들이 졸업하시면서 그 밑에는 인재가 별로 없습니다
<bundo> 연대도 리눅동아리 있죠 ?
<lonegunman> 아마 있을 것입니다
<lonegunman> 저는 천문학과인데 리눅스를 주로 사용해서 친숙해지려고 노력중입니다
<lonegunman> 오픈수세에서는 만들어진 메뉴얼이 있는 우분투는 아직 없어서 제가 삽질하는 중입니다
<shriekout> bundo, 넣었습니다. :)
<bundo> 오 감사
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님: 그건 좀 힘들 듯 합니다. PCMCIA 무선 랜을 구입해서 활용 해 볼 생각이건든요. 드라이버를 제가 직접 만들 수는 없지 않겠습니까?
<shriekout> :)
<bundo> 판넬 2장인데 한장은 메지님이 소유권 가지세유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB: 앤드로이드폰 cpu가 1ghz면 빠른 거에요?
<bundo> 월요일 붙이고 자랑 사진 올릴께유
<bundo> 에휴 나 붙이는거 잘 못하는데 쩝
<MK-BB> 그정도면 괜찮을건데
<MK-BB> 전 오버클락킹하면 1.8까지나옴
<Seony> MK-BB: 아까 그 앱은 일단 몇시간 모니터링을 해야 결과가 나오는 앱이네요.
<MK-BB> 네
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 모니터링 켜야됨
<Seony> 일단 기다리는 중.
<MK-BB> 그거 안켜면 답안나옴
<imsu> Seony 캄사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그리구 호출하지마세요
<lonegunman> 오픈수세에서 그래픽드라이버 같은것 다 수동으로 잡나요?
<bundo> 지는 마구 호출하면서 쩝 MK-BB
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 구미가 당기니 설치는 해 봐야지
<jincreator> 그래픽 드라이버는 잘 잡습니다.
<jincreator> 정확히 말하면 그래픽 드라이버 저장소를 추가하면 업데이트 관리에서 드라이버 파일을 잡아줍니다.
<lonegunman> 그럼 아직 제가 오픈수세에 대해 잘 모르는 것 같습니다.
<bundo> 한국 수쎄미 리눅스에서 활동하는 화산폭발님도 우분투 빠인데 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 이때 오픈수세에서는 친절하게 엔비이다랑 ATI 저장소 목록을 넣어놓아 체크박스 표시만 하면 됩니다.
<bundo> 한국 수쎄미 리눅스  = 33
<lonegunman> 안타까운것은 오픈수세 사용자모임은 요즘 활동이 뜸한 것 같습니다
<bundo> 에고 저런 망언 하지 말아야징
<senx> 아참... 노벨이 팔렸데요.. MS가 최대주주인 무슨 홀딩스인가...
<bundo> 네
<shriekout> 지주 회사 =ㅅ=
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<lonegunman> 그래서 지금은 작업할때는 오픈수세에서 하고 우분투에서는 그냥 이것저것 되나 안되나 장난치고 있습니다
<jincreator> 혁진님 참고하세요. http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Verified_Wireless_Cards
<bundo> "2010년 12월 6일 ... 해외 한 블로거의 주장에서 시작된 이 루머는 MS가 노벨 이사회를 설득해 어태치메이트에 매각하도록 했다는 것이 골자입니다. ..."
<lonegunman> 참, 오픈수세에서 네이트온도 잘 깔립니까?
<Seony> HYECKJINKWON: 본인의 저사양 놋북에 꼭맞는 리눅스라면, 그냥 젠투를 하세요. 그게 제일 나아보입니다..
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님 감사합니다. 사전 찾가면서 봐야겠네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 음?
<HYECKJINKWON> 젠투?
<lonegunman> 아무튼 여기서 리눅스 고수님들을 만나서 다행입니다
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON  도스 3.3 추천 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/download/file.php?id=1258
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 예 뭐....
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<lonegunman> 이번학기 동안 영상처리하니라 정말 힘들었네요. 리눅스 처음 접하고 ...
<jincreator> 네이트온은 정 안되면 피진에 플러그인 설치하는 방법도 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 한글도 되네요 ^^;;
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<lonegunman> 오픈수세에서 피진이 있나요?
<jincreator> 설치하면 되지요^^
<Seony> 오픈수세는 리눅스 아닌감요 ㅎㅎ
<lonegunman> 아
<lonegunman> 네
<lonegunman> 역시 아는게 거의 없어서 ...
<jincreator> 기본 패키지 저장소에 있을 것 같은데요 아마...
<locofrank|linux> 오픈수세면 yast 로 왠만한거 다 깔릴텐데요
<bundo> yast 이거 어찌 발음 하나요 ?
<lonegunman> 아하, 저는 영상처리에 필요한 기본프로그램들만 설치하고 다른것은 안해봐서요
<lonegunman> 그냥 야스트라고 부르고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> YaST (Yet another Setup Tool)
<locofrank|linux> 야스트라고 부르지 않나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> loneguman님 영상처리시라면 혹시 FAVIS라는 회사를 아시나요?
<locofrank|linux> 분도님이 모르시는 걸 제가 알리가
<lonegunman> 혹시 무슨 회사인가요?
<bundo> 저는 제혼자 발음이 너무 많아요
<han9k> 하하.. 뜨거운 토론 중이신가봐요?
<bundo> 그래서 확인차 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> han9k 인쇄 했심
<han9k> 축하~
<bundo> 월요일 붙이 자고유
<han9k> 네네
<jincreator> 오픈수세용 네이트온 링크입니다. http://kldp.net/projects/nateon/download/note/2802
<bundo> 월요일 나올꺼죠 han9k 나올때 디카 가져 오십시오
<bundo> 붙이고 사진한방 찍어야 겠심 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 다만 다운받아 설치시 KDE가 아니면 몇가지 미리 설치해야 합니다.
<bundo> 폰 카메라는 좀 어두워서리 ㅎㅎ
<lonegunman> 아 알겠습니다.
<lonegunman> fortran 고수 계십니까?
<han9k> 네
<lonegunman> fortran은 사용자 모임없나요?
<Seony> lonegunman: 검색사이트를 이용하시는 습관을 길러보심이...
<lonegunman> 네
<han9k> jin님께서 동영상 만들 것 있는데 분도님도 마음에 들어하실꺼에요
<lonegunman> IRAF사용해보신분 있으십니까?
<jincreator> 저요...아주 조금...
<han9k> (멀뚱멀떵) IRAF가 뭐죠?
<lonegunman> 천문영상처리 전문 프로그램입니다.
<bundo> IRA 는 사용해보았심
<bundo> 아일랜드 공화국군(Irish Republican Army). 히히
<han9k> =_=;
<bundo> 테러 집단이죠
<jincreator> IRAF 덕분에 처음 리눅스를 알았죠^^
<lonegunman> 저도 그것때문에 리눅스와 씨름하게 되었습니다
<bundo> http://iraf.noao.edu/ 여기군요
<lonegunman> 네.
<lonegunman> 윈도우만 사용하다가 IRAF는 써야겠고, 리눅스는 모르겠고 처음에 삽지을 많이 해서 고생스러웠습니다.
<lonegunman> 과제는 내야하고 그러니 시간이 처음에굉장히 많이 들어가더군요
<lonegunman> plot하는 프로그램 따로 배워야하고, fortran배워야 하고 좀 일찍 배워두길 그랬습니다
<lonegunman> cenTOS 사용자도 많습니까?
<bundo> 사용하는 기업이 많죠
<bundo> 개인사용자는 거의 없죠
<lonegunman> 아하, 서버 전용 OS인가요?
<bundo> 테탑으로 는 잘 안쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=centos+%EC%82%AC%EC%9A%A9%EC%9E%90+%EA%B7%B8%EB%A3%B9
<jincreator> 전 이제 밥먹으로 잠시 사라집니다...
<lonegunman> 전파천문학분야에서는 CENTOS를 많이 사용한다고 해서, 이상하게 천문학안에서도 사용하는 리눅스 OS가 가지각색입니다
<lonegunman> 아무튼 오늘 도움들 주셔서 감사합니다
<bundo> 많이 본 사이트구나 했더니만 쩝
<lonegunman> 종종 찾아 오겠습니다. 저도 업그레이드가 되서 ~!
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 원하시는 결과 얻으시길 바라겠습니다.
<lonegunman> 혹시 천문학 분야에 관심이 있으신분은 저에게 도움을 요청하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 많이 사용 해주세요.
<lonegunman> 도와드릴 수 있는건 많이 도와드리겠습니다
<lonegunman> 네!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 넵
<senx> 학교일수록 MS아닌 다른 시도하기가 버겁지 싶습니다. 학교MS라이센스 구매야 본관행정처나 전산대빵님께서 결정하는거구 교수랑 교직원은 따라가기만 하면 되니 :) iraf처럼 크리티컬앱(킬링앱이라기엔 그렇고...)이 리눅스 기반이라야 시행착오를 겪으면서도 쓰게되는듯합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭔가 딴나라 애기 같아요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 단체에서 다른 도구를 쓰게 하기는 쉽지 않다는 뜻으로 해석 하겠습니다.
<senx> ㅎㅎ 그냥 사촌여동생한테 코분투랑 웰컴투우분투 책 건네주면서 이런저런 이야기하다가 저혼자 느낌이었습니다 ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 그런 느낌은 저도 알 듯 합니다. 제 가족 중 한 사람이 Window말곤 써본 경험이 없는지라 Welcome to Ubuntu 책을 구입 해서 주고 반응을 보고 느꼇던게 있는지라
<han9k> 반응이 어땠나요?
<han9k> 저도 가족에게 그 책 사줄까.. 생각중입니다.
<senx> 친구한테도 홍보해봤는데 ^^ 반응은 지곤조기였습니다 "지금은 곤란하니 조금만 기다려달라" 곰곰히 생각해보니 여기서 "조금만"의 의미는 인터넷뱅킹, 딸래미학교홈페이지접속, 전자정부접속이 편리하게 되면인듯합니다
<senx> 그래서... 일단은 브라우저부터 파폭이랑 크롬 그리고 오피스는 오픈오피스 권장하는걸루 ^^ 그게 두달전인데 다음에 놀러갈때 소감을 함 물어봐야겄습니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 Han님 반응은... Window편한데 왜 봐 였습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그 자리에서 주저 앉고 싶었죠
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<HYECKJINKWON> 그 사람은 그 편하다는 윈도우도 불법으로 사용 하면서
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> 불법, 합법을 따지려 권한건 아니지만 제 마음을 몰라주니 별 개다 미운털로 ^^
<han9k> 쩝..
<senx> ㅎㅎ에구구 어깨가 쑤시네요 사무실 청소하고 퇴근합니다 ^^ 집에서 로긴허겠습니다 (__)
<HYECKJINKWON> 이게 현실이겠죠
<han9k> 네..
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 전 줄기차게 다시 권할 겁니다.
<han9k> ^^; 너무 그러면 스트레스 받아서 절대 안쓰지 않을까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 강압적인 방법이 아니라 발전 적 방향으로 대화를 이끌어 볼 생각 입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 제 윗 사람이라 어렵겠지만 해 봐야죠
<han9k> 윈도에서 인터넷 뱅킹 쓰는 사람들 해킹 당하는 피해 뉴스 나오면 겁먹고 옮기는 사람이 또 있겠죠..
<han9k> M$랑 피해 은행에서 왠지 그 뉴스 막는 것 같지만요 -_-
<bundo> 에휴 감자깍고 버석딱고 호박 쓸어 된장찌개 올려 놓고 왔심
<bundo> <== 착실한 주부
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<HYECKJINKWON> 기회가 닿으면 된장찌개 한 번 얻어 먹고싶군요 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 저는 그냥 막 끓이는지라
<HYECKJINKWON> 손에 잡히는데로 넣고 끓입니다. 된장만 있으면
<bundo> 전 요리할때 구색을 잘 맞춤니다
<bundo>  감자 버섯 호박 양파 조개 청량고추 두부 등
<bundo> 다 넣어야 (구색) 맛이 나죠 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<HYECKJINKWON> 제가 좀 실용적(막 사는)마인드라 들어가면 어차피 똑같다는....
<MK-BB> Seony: 아싸!!! 4페이지 페이퍼 방금 쏵다쏵다 끝냈슴
<Seony> 자꾸 호출하지 마세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 리눅스도 이용자가 많아지면 그만큼 바이러스, 해킹 피해가 많아지지 않을까요?
<MK-BB> 난 서니님 계속할거임
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ하하하핳
<HYECKJINKWON> 정드시겠네
<MK-BB> HYECKJINKWON: 저하구 서니님 분도님은 이러구 놀아요
<Seony> MK-BB: 알아보니까, 내 커스텀 커널 자체가 원래 배터리 빨아먹는 커널로 유명하다네요. cyanogenmod
<MK-BB> 아 cyanogenmod
<MK-BB> 그거 좋긴한데
<MK-BB> 저도 그걸로 가려다 안갔거든요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 커널이 배터리를 빨아먹다니 커널로 전력 설계도 가능 하단 말인가요?
<MK-BB> 전 gr8gorilla 써요
<Seony> 구글링 좀 해보니까 그게 원래 배터리를 좀 많이 먹는다네요.
<Seony> HYECKJINKWON: 커널에 이것저것 죄다 쑤셔넣었겠죠.
<MK-BB> Seony: 사나즌 모드가 유명함
<MK-BB> 그냥 다른롬을 참아보세요
<Seony> MK-BB: 앤드로이드는 처음이라 어떻게 설치해야하는지도 몰라서 구글링 하고 있어요
<MK-BB> 그거 그냥 rom manager 다운로드해서
<HYECKJINKWON> 어음 전 전력 소비는 하드웨어 조건에 좌지우지 되는 것 인줄 알았는데 커널도 영향을 미쳤군요. 새로운 사실을 알게 되었네요
<MK-BB> clockwork mod flash 해주고
<MK-BB> reboot into recovery
<MK-BB> backup 해주고
<MK-BB> wipe 해주고
<MK-BB> install from sd인가 해서
<MK-BB> zip from sd인가
<MK-BB> 해서 롬 zip 로드하면 땡
<Seony> HYECKJINKWON: 하드웨어에 좌지우지되지만, 그 하드웨어를 on하느냐 off하느냐에 따라 전력 소모가 다르겠죠. 그걸 on하려면 커널에서 켜줘야하구요.
<MK-BB> Seony: 모델이 뭐라구했지요/
<Seony> HTC HD2
<HYECKJINKWON> 그렇네요. 그 생각까진 미쳐 못 했습니다.
<puting> 할로우
<MK-BB> xda-developers 뒤저보며 버로 나올텐데
<Seony> HYECKJINKWON: 리눅스도 마찬가지에요. 커널 컴파일하면서 기능 죄다 꺼버리면 무척 가볍습니다.
<puting> 혹시 시간 되시면 질문하나만 해도 될까요? 다름이 아니라 현재 노트북을 사용중인데 터치패드 해제를 하고 싶어요
<MK-BB> Seony: http://theunlockr.com/2010/04/21/how-to-load-a-custom-rom-on-the-htc-hd2/
<puting> 그런데 어떠한 방법을 사용해도 안되네요..
<Seony> oh, thanks
<MK-BB> Seony: 윈도자나요 -_-)
<MK-BB> 앤드로이드는 무슨
<han9k> -_-;
<Seony> MK-BB: 내가 며칠 전에 얘기했는데...
<Seony> 윈도우폰인데 여기다 앤드로이드 설치했다고...
<MK-BB> 그럼 저거 따라해보세요
<han9k> 푸딩 > gsynaptics 써보세요
<puting> 써봤어요
<han9k> 안되요? o.O
<puting> 그거 깔았는데.. 인식을 못하더군요.
<han9k> 컥;
<puting> 우분투 버전은 제가 알기론 9.10인가 10.4인가 그럴껄요
<han9k> sudo modprobe -r psmouse 해보세요
<MK-BB> Seony: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=736545
<MK-BB> 흠
<han9k> 다시 활성화 하시려면, sudo modprobe psmouse
<MK-BB> Seony: xda 포럼을 잘보면 방법이 있어요
<puting> 뭐지
<han9k> 안되요?
<puting> 되는데요
<han9k> 문제 끝~
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJINKWON> 크런치 뱅 시스템 업데이트가 어딧단겨
<puting> 도대체 뭐한거임?
<han9k> 크런치? (과자에요? ㅎㅎ)
<han9k> 터치패스 마우스 껐죠..
<MK-BB> han9k: 우분투 기반으로 한거지요
<han9k> 네..
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투를 기반으로 해서 개량한 것이라는데 삽질 하고 있습니다.
<han9k> ^^;
<puting> 터미널로 말고 단축키로 설정은 못하나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 노트북 하나 사용하려고 이 고생을 ㅜㅜ
<han9k> 아이콘 만들어서 그 명령이 실행하도록 할수 있어요
<han9k> 패널에 새로 만들기 한 후에 명령어를 실행하도록 해보세요
<han9k> 아.. 활성화 할때는 마우스 안되니까.. 단축키 넣어주시면 됩니다. (설정시)
<han9k> 다른 방법도 많은데요.. 제가 지금 막 떠오른 방법은 그것뿐이네요 ^^;
<han9k> 어떤건 마우스까지 같이 꺼서 불편해요 -_-;
<puting> 단축키를 써서 활성화하고 못하도록 해야겟네요
<puting> 이부분은 제가 해볼께요 감사합니다.
<han9k> 10.10 에서는 더 간단한 방법이 있는데.. 아쉽네요
<MK-BB> Seony
<MK-BB> http://www.woot.com/
<MK-BB> 이거 지르게 생김
<Seony> 그냥 빨리 사요. 대체 산다고 한게 언젠데 아직도 안사
<han9k> 사이트 이름부터 ㅎㅎ;
<MK-BB> 샀다가
<MK-BB> 리펀드했어요
<MK-BB> 작아서
<MK-BB> Seony 아ㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏㅏ
<MK-BB> 어떻게 해야하는거임
<MK-BB> Seony 아 카드님 막을 자신이 없어요
<MK-BB> 이번달은
<bundo> 카드 줄까 ? 교통카드
<bundo> 교통카드로 막아 보던지 ?
<bundo> 페북하고 트윗으로 월 소세미나 홍보 했심 쩝
<MK-BB> http://www.deltaprivatejets.com/jetcard/Pricing.aspx
<MK-BB> 아... 친구가 그때한번 개인 비행기 태워줘서 벤쿠버갈때 편히 갔는데
<MK-BB> 가격보니
<MK-BB> 대박
<bundo> 오 개인 비행기 ?
<MK-BB> 제 친구중... 아빠가 Mercedes-Benz USA사장이 하나있거든요
<MK-BB> 걔내들은 개인 비행기 있어요
<han9k> 저런 광고까지 나오네요 -_-;
<bundo> 근데 소는 누가 키우고 개인비행기들을 타징 ?
<bundo> 암튼 MK 가 미국서 대통령이 되는거임
<han9k> 소는 소공장에서 찍죠.
<bundo> 그럼 비행기 하나 보내워요
<han9k> 세상이 어느때인데 소를 키워요 -_-;
<bundo> 구제역 때문에 쩝 하긴...
<bundo> 아 소타고 말장사 할떄 가 그립슴
<han9k> 구제역때문에 돼지고기집들 다 닫는다던데요..;
<bundo> 그장사해서 독립운동 지원 해주었는데 쩝
<han9k> 비싼건 둘째치고 고기가 없어서 -_-
<MK-BB> 아.... 저 봐서 이번에 학교 공항에서 NYC까지 개인 비행기 타구 가게 생긴
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 친구가 데릴러 온다니
<MK-BB> 감사히 받아타야징
<bundo> 친구가 이라크 테러범인가 ?
<han9k> 낙하산 하나 사가세요
<bundo> 잘못하면 펜타곤에 내려줄듯
<han9k> 아.. 백업용으로.. 두개 사가세요 (앞뒤로 착용)
<han9k> 펜타곤으로 낙하산 타고 뛰어내리면 밑에서 사살해요 -_-;
<bundo> 걍 떨궈야죠
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 어차피 MK는 손상물건도 아님
<han9k> 떨어지기전에 쏠듯..;
<han9k> 자폭 테러범인줄 알고..;
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 에휴 내일 전철타고 가야징
<bundo> 전용비행기 기장이 쉬어서 할수 없군요
<han9k> 저런.. (고용은 하셨나 몰라)
<bundo> 내 전용비행기 기장 = 주5일근무
<HYECKJINKWON> BB님 친하게 지내요
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 상암은요 전용비행기 내릴떄 없어서 역시 전철 타고 가는겁니더
<bundo> 쩝 OTL
<bundo> 아 그떄 수상가능 비행기로 구입하는건디 쩝
<bundo> han9k 꼭 수상비행기로 구입하세요
<bundo> 나중 고생입니다.  활주로 떔시
<han9k> 저는 수직이륙 자가용비행차 살건데요..
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 우주 비행장 지을 자리가 없어서 우주 왕복선을 이용 못하고 있습니다. 아쉽네요.
<bundo>  수직이륙 자가용비행차  = 스카이 콩콩 ?
<han9k> 스카이 카..; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElS9BKSsezw
<bundo> 스카이 콩콩 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygVBx5vIWJM
<HYECKJINKWON> 제 자리에서 상, 하 운동만 하는 것 처럼 보이는데 방방을 구입하는게 낫지 않을까 하네요.
<bundo> 방방이면 방두개 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨 방방 모르세요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어렸을 적 50원 인가 내 고 들어가서 죽어다 뛰었었는데
<han9k> 호피티가 더 승차감이 좋아요. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdz2m8whZVs
<HYECKJINKWON> 참 좋은데 어떻게 표현 할 방법이 없네
<han9k> 방방이는 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggkFTcuOBIA 요거죠?
<bundo> 호피티 우리떈 공말이라고 불렀는데 ㅎ
<han9k> 저 아저씨 심형래급 방방선수..
<bundo> 하하
<HYECKJINKWON> 저 분을 KBS로!
<HYECKJINKWON> 대단 하신데요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 분명 모두에게 통 큰 웃음을 주시려 도전 하신 겁니다.
<han9k> 한국은 추위가 오래가네요.. 2월이 다되가는데도 아직 영하 날씨라니 -_-;
<han9k> 지구 지축을 좀 더 빨리 움직이던지.. (누구 마음대로)
<jincreator> 교과서에 있는 한국은 '봄', 여름, '가을', 겨울의 사계가 뚜렷한 나라라는 말은 틀린 말인 것 같습니다^^
<han9k> 그래요?
<han9k> 뚜혓하다는 것에는 맞는 것 같은데요?
<han9k> *뚜렷
<jincreator> 봄, 가을은 뚜렷하지 못하고 거의 없어져가는 것 같아요.
<han9k> 아하..
<MK-BB> 와우
<MK-BB> 드럽게 비싸군
<HYECKJINKWON> 이미
<HYECKJINKWON> 명칭만 남았을 뿐 실상은 2계절이죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 환경도 세상도 점점 극을 달리고 있어요.
<han9k> 거기에 맞게 또 잘 살겠죠..
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 바퀴벌래 만큼은 아니지만 적응력 하난 알아 줘야죠. 그래서 지구 먹이 사슬의 정점에 있는지도 모르겠습니다.
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 올해 왠지 유행 할 것 같은 입는 넷북 가방 http://alphynind.com/ledge-wearcom-technology/
<han9k> 분도님한테 잘 어울릴듯..
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠
<HYECKJINKWON> 굳이 저렇게 할 필요가... 수요가 있을지 궁금하네요
<jincreator> 넷북 가방이 아니라 아이패드 케이스네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아이패드라도 글쎄요...
<HYECKJINKWON> Backpack 인것 같은데 제 경우에는 효율적이지 못한 것 같군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 사무용 가방 형태라면 또 모르겠네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 억
<HYECKJINKWON> 웨어였다니
<HYECKJINKWON> 이런 창피가
<HYECKJINKWON> 그래도 그저 수납 용이라면 그다지 끌리지가 않네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 저렇게 펼쳐 놓고 사용 하는 것도 불편 할 것 같은데요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕히 주무세요.
<cuwoom> 노틸러스에서도 탭을 기억하는 옵션이 있나요? 요즘 브라우져들 처럼
<HYECKJINKWON> 자동 로그 아웃 현상 있으신 분 계십니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> 사용중 갑자기 멋대로 로그아웃 되는데 황당하네요. 별 달리 설치 한 것도 없습니다.
<cuwoom> 그런 현상은 처음 보네요;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 재 설치 전에도 몇 번 있었는데 좀 황당하네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 갑자기 화면이 검어 지더니 로그 아웃되서 로그 인 화면으로 넘어 가더군요
<jincreator> 도서관 시간 끝나서 들어갑니다.
<lexlove> 테스트 부탁드립니다. http://121.179.31.117:22/
<lexlove> 아무도 안계시나요?
<bundo> 22는 http 가 아닙니더 ssh이지요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 앗
<lexlove> 난 뭔 짓을 한건지..
<bundo> 뜹니더 ssh
<bundo> 잘 하셔ㅆ음
<lexlove> 앗.... 공유기 설정 지우는 중인데요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 80도 포트 포워딩해보십시요 아파치 설치하고
<bundo> 웹서버는 80입니다.
<bundo> 아파치 설치하고 80 포트 포워딩 해주면 http 보일것입니더
<lexlove> 아파치 설치했어요 ^^;
<bundo> 단 ISP (인터넷 제공 회사에서 80 안막은 경우만 가능하죠)
<bundo> 어디 포트 스캔 해봐야징
<bundo> 히히
<lexlove> http://121.179.31.117/
<lexlove> 이제 되나 봐주세요 ^^;
<bundo> 굿
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1296219811.png
<lexlove> 스샷좀
<bundo> 근데요
<lexlove> 앗 감사요
<bundo> 먼포트가 그리 많이 열러 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 좀전에 4개 막 넣어봤어요 ^^;;;;
<bundo> 스파이 웨어 무지 많이 가지신 모양입니다.
<lexlove> 그래요?
<bundo> 길어서 쿼리로 드리겠습니다 (귀속말)
<lexlove> 우분투에서도 스파이웨어 잡아주는 프로그램을 설치해야하는 건가요?
<bundo> 이제 포트포워딩과 서버 를 좀 이해 하신듯합니다 추카해요
<bundo> 제 서버 http://124.56.189.171/
<bundo> 제목만 있습니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 개인적인 5번쨰 서버이지요
<bundo> 데탑은 12번째
<bundo> 아파치 닫는거요 ?
<bundo> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<lexlove> 아파치를 닫으면 저 포트가 닫아지는 거에요?
<lexlove> 저 많은게 왜 뜨는거에요???
<lexlove> 다시올게요
<nahanstar> 저기...혹시 자문좀 구할수 있을까요???
<nahanstar> 혹시 NTFS 파티션에서 삭제한 파일 살릴수 있는 방법...아시는지??
<lexlove> 복구 프로그램 돌리면 되지 않을까요?
<nahanstar> 리눅스에도 파이널 데이터 같은 프로그램 있나요??
<jincreator> 장담은 못합니다만 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/NtfsUndelete
<nahanstar> 네 감사합니다...^^
<jincreator> 자러 갑니다. 모두 안녕히계세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-29
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<MK-BB> !트레이
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요. 점심들 드셨나요?
<bundo> imsu  머해 ?
<imsu> 놉니다 크긐ㄱ
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 일해 놀지 말고
<HYECKJINKWON> 어? 분도님 지금 쯤 한창 모임 시간 아니신가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 일해 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 저도 놀고 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 오홋!@
<bundo> 모임장소에서 임수 노는 꼴 보고 있습니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 놀겠습니다. ^^
<imsu> 오메 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 주위에 몇 명 소개해 봤는데 시쿤둥 하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 반응은 좋지만 시큰둥합니다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수가 결혼을해서 애를 10 낳아서 다 데리고오는거임
<imsu> 결국은 제 자랑하는 거 밖에 안되었어유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 헉
<HYECKJINKWON> 10명
<imsu> 11 명은 낳아야 축구팀 만드는데 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 한 다섯 더 해서 축구 팀 운영 하시는 것도...
<HYECKJINKWON> 서브까지 포함해서
<HYECKJINKWON> 15 아이를 키우시면 국가적으로 지원을 해 줄 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투에서 Stacraft II 구동 할 수 있지 않나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 사람들에게 시연 할 때 StarC II로 시연을 하면 반응이 있지 않을까요?
<bundo> 머 한게임도 잘되던데 아까 보니깐 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 맞고!
<HYECKJINKWON> 맞 Go!
<bundo>  jincreator 머하셔 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요. 환영합니다.
<jincreator> 별다른 거 없는데요...
<jincreator> 분도님은요?
<bundo> 아 술땡겨 쩝
<jincreator> 건강!!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 치매성 알콜...
<bundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님 오늘 세미나 간다고 하지 않으셨나요?
<jincreator> 지금 세미나장입니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 노트북
<bundo> [명령어]whois 183.109.84.60
<bundo> query: 183.109.84.60
<bundo> # KOREAN
<bundo> 조회하신 IPv4주소는 ISP가 아직 할당하지 않은 주소이거나 고객(End-User)에게 IPv4주소를
<bundo> 할당한 후 할당내역을 한국인터넷진흥원에 등록하지 않은 주소공간입니다.
<bundo> 따라서, 조회하신 IPv4주소에 대한 문의는 아래의 ISP 담당자에게 문의하시기 바랍니다.
<bundo> [ ISP의 IPv4주소 관리 기관 정보 ]
<bundo> 기 관 명      : 주식회사 케이티
<bundo> 서비스명      : KORNET
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<bundo> 기관 주소     : 성남시 분당구 정자동
<bundo> 기관 상세 주소: 206 한국통신 e-Biz본부 기획팀
<bundo> [ ISP의 IPv4주소 책임자 정보 ]
<bundo> 이름          : IP주소관리자
<bundo> 전화번호      : +82-2-3674-5708
<bundo> 전자우편      : kornet_ip@kt.com
<bundo> [ ISP의 IPv4주소 담당자 정보 ]
<bundo> 이름          : IP주소담당자
<bundo> 전화번호      : +82-2-3674-5708
<bundo> 전자우편      : kornet_ip@kt.com
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<bundo> [ ISP의 Network Abuse 담당자 정보 ]
<bundo> 이름          : 스팸/해킹담당
<bundo> 전화번호      : +82-2-100-0000
<bundo> 전자우편      : abuse@kornet.net
<bundo> # ENGLISH
<bundo> KRNIC is not an ISP but a National Internet Registry similar to APNIC.
<bundo> The IPv4 address is allocated and still held by the following ISP,
<bundo> or its Whois information is not updated after assigned to end users.
<bundo> Please contact following ISP for further information.
<bundo> [ ISP Organization Information ]
<bundo> Org Name      : Korea Telecom
<bundo> Service Name  : KORNET
<bundo> Org Address   : Jungja-dong, Bundang-gu, Sungnam-ci
<bundo> Org Detail Address: 206
<bundo> [ ISP IPv4 Admin Contact Information ]
<bundo> Name          : IP Administrator
<bundo> Phone         : +82-2-3674-5708
<bundo> E-Mail        : kornet_ip@kt.com
<bundo> [ ISP IPv4 Tech Contact Information ]
<HYECKJINKWON> ?!
<bundo> Name          : IP Manager
<bundo> Phone         : +82-2-3674-5708
<bundo> E-mail        : kornet_ip@kt.com
<bundo> [ ISP Network Abuse Contact Information ]
<bundo> Name          : Network Abuse
<bundo> Phone         : +82-2-100-0000
<bundo> E-mail        : abuse@kornet.net
<bundo> 아 우리 아이피 본거에요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 해커!
<hacking_u> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 헠
<HYECKJINKWON> 킹님 부른건 아니에요 ㅜㅜ
<atto> 안녕하세요.
<atto> 오랫만에 시간이 좀 남아서 10.04를 10.10으로 업그레이드 하려는데요
<atto> 의존성문제로 업그레이드가 되지 않습니다.
<atto> 기존에 패키지들 설치/제거 할때는 아무 이상이 없는데 말입니다.
<atto> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<atto> E:오류, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve가 망가졌습니다. 고정 패키지때문에 발생할 수도 있습니다.
<atto> 업그레이드 수행시 에러메시지 입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 10.10 사용자 입니다. 불시에 로그 아웃 되는 현상을 해결 할 방법을 알려 주실 분 계십니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요. 환영합니다.
<shriekout> 갑자기 로그아웃 되는 문제는 좀 심각한 문제인 것 같은데요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<shriekout> 권한자체를 박탈당하는건데... ;;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 10.04LTS 사용 할 때도 같은 증상이 나타났습니다.
<shriekout> 흠...
<HYECKJINKWON> 화면이 검어지더니 무슨 터미널 화면 처럼
<shriekout> 그 다음에는요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 그리곤 로그인 화면으로 돌아 옵니다. 작업 하던게 있었으면 큰일 날뻔했죠
<shriekout> 마우스 움직이면... 암호 입력창 나오지 않습니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨
<shriekout> 화면보호모드로 빠지는거 아니예요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 화면 잠그기 가아니라
<HYECKJINKWON> 아예 터미널로 나가 버리던데요
<shriekout> 엥?
<shriekout> 아예 터미널로요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 너무 빨리 지나가 메시지는 못 읽고요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<HYECKJINKWON> 리붓이 아닙니다.
<shriekout> ctrl - F8 인가 기억은 잘 나지 않는데...
<shriekout> 혹시 눌러보셨습니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨
<HYECKJINKWON> 단축키는 모릅니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 평소에 그 키 조합을 쓸 일이 없고요
<shriekout> ctrl - F1 부터... F7 까지가 터미널로 빠지는거...
<shriekout> 기억이 가물가물...
<jincreator> F6까지죠...
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님 세미나는 즐거우셨나요?
<jincreator> F7은 X윈도로 돌아오고요.
<jincreator> 네 즐거웠습니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 부럽네요.
<shriekout> ctrl + alt 군요
<shriekout> 펑션키는 jincreator 님이 말씀하신게 맞고요
<HYECKJINKWON> 어쨋건 이 무슨 일인지... 이 문제 때문에 다른 배포판을 사용 해 볼 생각입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 도저히 문제를 알 수 가 없습니다.
<jincreator> 데스크톱에서 일어나는 건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<shriekout> 지금 황금 마우스 만들기 인코딩 중이라.. 저는 잠시 =33
<HYECKJINKWON> 노트북은 아시다 시피 크런치 뱅
<HYECKJINKWON> 황금 쥐 +_+
<shriekout> 김프로 황금 마우스 만들기... ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 모임에 글을 올려 봐야겠습니다. 데탑 사양과 함께
<HYECKJINKWON> 김프로;;
<jincreator> 설마 리눅스용 바이러스???
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJINKWON> 설마 그럴리가... 설치 후 한 것이라곤 메뉴얼 따라 응용프로그램 설치 한 것 밖엔 없는 걸요?
<jincreator> 흠...ubuntu random logout이라는 검색어로 구글에서 찾으니 최신글이 꽤 나오는군요...
<jincreator> 버그인가???
<jincreator> 일단 시스템->기본 설정->화면 보호기에서 밑의 체크를 모두 풀어놓으세요.
<jincreator> 화면 보호기 버그라는 이야기도 조금 있는 거 같군요.
<jincreator> 저 혹시 ati 그래픽 사용하시나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<jincreator> 혹시 주로 파이어폭스 사용하다 일어나나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> RADEON 3850입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그것 까지는 ...... 평소 브라우저를 켜놓긴 합니다만
<jincreator> 오픈 소스 ati 드라이버인가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 무슨 말씀이신지
<HYECKJINKWON> 별다른 드라이버 설치 한 것 없습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> OS 설치 후 윗 글과 같을 뿐이죠
<jincreator> 시냅틱 패키지 관리자를 열고 fglrx가 설치되어 있는지 확인해 주시겠어요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨 자동 설치 권고가 있었지만 설치  하지 않았습니다. 그것을 설치하면 동영상을 전체화면에서 볼 수 가 없거든요
<HYECKJINKWON> 자꾸 끊겨서
<jincreator> 그렇다면 99.9% 버그인 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/539772
<HYECKJINKWON> ......
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 난 왜이리 운이 좋냐
<jincreator> 일단 9월 13일자로 우분투에 기본적으로 탑재되는 ati 드라이버가 fix released로 되있기는 합니다만...
<jincreator> 이 패치가 포함된 다음 버전이 나오는 데 시간이 걸리고 있는 것 같습니다. 자세한 건 저도 잘 모르겠네요...
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 왜 하늘은 나에게 이런 시련을 주시는 지
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 다음 버젼 나올 떄 까지 다른 배포판 사용 해야 겠습니다.
<jincreator> 10.10용 드라이버 마지막 버전이 9월 7일자니 해당 패치가 6일차로 포함이 안된 것 같군요...
<jincreator> 근데 이 드라이버는 우분투에만 들어 있는 게 아니라 거의 모든 리눅스 배포판에 공통으로 쓰이는지라 다른 배포판이라도 장담은 못합니다...
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌!
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<HYECKJINKWON> 제가 실험체가 되겠어요!
<HYECKJINKWON> 갖가지 배포판을 사용 해 봐야겠네요
<jincreator> 11.04 베타는 1월 28일자니 포함되었을 수도 있기는 합니다만...
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 추천 좀 해 주시죠.
<HYECKJINKWON> 베타는 좀...
<HYECKJINKWON> 데탑용 배포판이 괜찬은게 있을까요?
<jincreator> 일단 우분투 기반 배포판은 다 제껴야 겠네요...
<HYECKJINKWON> 그렇네요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<jincreator> 오픈수세 편하게 쓰기는 했는데 이건 마지막 버전이 6월 15일자라 패치가 들어갔다고 장담을 못하겠군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> Debian 기반을 몽조리 제외하고 뭐가 있나요;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 페도라?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<jincreator> 아까 언급한 오픈수세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> .......
<jincreator> 페도라도 괜찮고요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 오픈 수세, 페도라 후보 올려 놓고 써 봐야겠네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 나에게 주말은 없다 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 기왕 미실거라면 이거 해보시겠어요?
<jincreator> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bryceharrington/purple
<HYECKJINKWON> 하드코어 유저가 아니라 BSD를 사용 할 순 없는 노릇이고
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 퍼플?
<jincreator> 누가 패치를 해서 자기 저장소에 올려놓은 모양입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 엇!?
<jincreator> 위 명령어 친 후 업데이트 관리자 들어가면 업데이트 몇개가 뜰겁니다.
<jincreator> 사실 100% 장담은 못해서 말씀안드렸는데 어차피 밀고 갈아타실 거라면 해보시는 게...
<HYECKJINKWON> 에러나네요
<jincreator> 뭐가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> TP error 404: Not found
<jincreator> 그 사이에 저장소를 닫은 모양입니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 제가 참 운이 좋다니깐요 ^^
<jincreator> 페도라 마지막 버전은 9월 11월 2일이네요.
<jincreator> 11월 2일입니다. 오타...
<HYECKJINKWON> 페도라, 수세, 우분투 리눅스의 트로이카였군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 마치 로마의 3두 정치 같네요.
<jincreator> 데비안과 민트도 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 Tux를 마스코트로 쓰는 곳은 레드 햇 밖에 없네요. 상표등록했나?
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투가 데비안 기반 아닌가요?
<jincreator> http://distrowatch.com 들어가서 오른쪽 조금 아래에 보면 순위가 뜹니다.
<jincreator> 우분투가 데비안 기반, 민트가 우분투 기반입니다.
<jincreator> 레드 햇은 빨간 모자가 상표 아닌가요?
<jincreator> Tux를 사용한 게임들도 많이 있습니다.대표적인 게 Tuxcart. 여기저기서 Tux 많이 쓰입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 우옹 크런치 뱅이 20위 였어 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니
<HYECKJINKWON> 설치 화면에서 턱스가 보였던게 기억이 나서요
<HYECKJINKWON> 오래 전에 레드 햇을 설치만 해봤던 적이 있어서
<HYECKJINKWON> Linux XP는뭐래요 ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator> 드립ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 오픈 수세가 우분투 기반이라면 동일 현상이 나타날 가능성이 많으니 페도라로 결정 해야겠습니다.
<jincreator> 레드햇 마크는 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:RedHat.svg
<jincreator> 오픈 수세는 우분투 기반이 아닙니다!
<jincreator> 오히려 rpm 사용하니 페도라에 가깝지요.
<shriekout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAwCRqlmcC4
<shriekout> 완성 =ㅅ=V
<jincreator> 무슨 프로그램 사용하셨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 놀랍네요. 댓글 달아드리고 싶지만 제가 가입 기피증이 있어서 여기서 그쳐야 겠습니다.
<shriekout> 화면 찍는건 gtk-recordmydesktop
<shriekout> 이미지는 김프
<shriekout> 편집은 오픈샷으로 했습니다. :)
<HYECKJINKWON> 김Pro ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> 드립
<HYECKJINKWON> 왜 RW-CD를 넣으면 브라세로가 인식을 잘 못하는지 모르겠네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<jincreator> 잘 보았습니다. 색깔을 입히는 게 아니라 색상 조절이었군요.
<jincreator> 저의 경우 DVD-RW 사용해보았는데 잘 인식해서 초기화도 해주고 쓰기도 잘 되었습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아웃님 영상안의 설명 글도 영문으로 작성 하시지 그러셨어요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 외쿸인 들도 많이 볼 텐데
<jincreator> 외국인들이 볼 자료는 많아요.
<jincreator> 한국어 자료가 부족한데 오히려 잘하신 것 같습니다.
<shriekout> 제가 영어를 못해서 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> http://gimp.kr/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=2502
<shriekout> 김프 코리아에 올릴려고 작성했기 때문에
<HYECKJINKWON> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ  전 중학교 수준도 안되요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 자랑입니다. ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 1. 영어를 못해서... 2. 김프 코리아에 올릴려고
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 안타깝지만 부득이하게 페도라로 바꿔야겠네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 페도라에서도 같은 현상이 나타나면 별 수 없죠;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 세계 최고의 행운아인것을 탓해야..
<bundo> 으 추워
<bundo> 히히
<HYECKJINKWON> 으 히히
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<jincreator> 이만 자러갑니다~
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 꿈나라로 갑니다.
<AsianNiceGirl> Enter text here...hi
<AsianNiceGirl> do people talk
#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-30
<novice> ..
<novice> hi
<novice> 질문에 답해주실수있는분 잇나요? 궁금한게 있는데....
<novice> 우분투로 i7  성능 지원 가능한지요?
<kkb110> 음 성능지원이 뭘까요
<Seony^Work> 저도 잘...
<ndsin> 지원한다는군요
<ndsin> i7 코어에는 turbo boost 라는 기능이 있나본데... 그걸 지원하게끔 하나봐요 http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/soporte-de-turbo-boost-de-intel-core-i7
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<han9k> 춥지만 않으면 소풍가고픈 날씨네요
<jincreator> 파이어폭스 키워드 기능 무지 편하네요.
<okrepower> 안녕하세요~ ㅠ_ㅠ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요~
<okrepower> 혹시
<okrepower> 계정이 한개 있는데요. 그 계정이 sudo권한을 잃어버렸어요
<okrepower> 어떻게 해야 할까~요? ㅋ
<jincreator> 우분투에서요?
<okrepower> 네
<okrepower> 서버가 하나 있는데
<okrepower> 메인 계정이 sudo권한을 잃었어요.. ㅠ_ㅠ
<jincreator> 어쩌다가요?
<okrepower> 가상서버 호스팅 받는데요
<okrepower> 첨에 root 로 주더라구요
<okrepower> sudo 계정만들고 root는 막았죠 ㅋ
<okrepower> 근데 그룹이 admin으로 나오길레
<okrepower> 그룹을 바꿨더니..
<okrepower> sudo 를 못쓰네요..
<jincreator> sudo 명령어를 사용할 수 있는 사용자들에 대한 목록 파일이 있습니다.
<jincreator> 아니 그전에 지금 root는 사용할 수 있는건가요?
<okrepower> 지금은 못하죠
<okrepower> 막았어요 다시
<jincreator> 제가 가상서버 호스팅이라는 것을 몰라서 그러는데 부팅시 grub 메뉴를 다른 걸로 골라서 들어가는 게 가능한가요?
<okrepower> 아니요..
<okrepower> 저는 ssh로 밖엔안되요..
<okrepower> 호스팅 업체 측에서는 들어갈 수 있을지도 모르겠지만.
<jincreator> 1. 전세계 리눅스 개발자들과 유저들이 몰랐던 새로운 보안 허점을 찾아 뚫는다.
<jincreator> 2. 밀고 다시 설정한다.
<okrepower> ㅋ 2번이 땡기네요
<jincreator> grub에서 리커버리 메뉴로 들어가면 root 권한으로 접속이 가능합니다...
<okrepower> 아
<okrepower> 음.. 보안 취약점 나온거 있나...
<jincreator> 만약 성공하시면 /etc/sudoers/를 관리자 권한으로 열고 밑에 자신의 계정을 적어주시면 됩니다.
<okrepower> 전에 보니까 샘플이랑 다 나오던데...
<jincreator> sudoers 파일은 한 계정이 아닌 그룹으로 지정해줄 수도 있는데 기본 설정으로 root  계정과 admin 그룹이 지정되어 있습니다.
<okrepower> 아.. 감사합니다~
<okrepower> 재설치 해달라고 해야 겠네요 ㅋ
<jincreator> 별로 감사하실 필요 없습니다. 결국 재설치해야 하는데^^
<okrepower> ^^;
<kyongi> Enter text here...hello
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-23
<MADAK> 안녕하세요우우--
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-24
<razGon_Xsh4> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 설날에 반갑습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 모두 새해 복많이 받으세요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 다들 숨어 계신가요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 허거거거거..ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xsh4> 계신가요?
<Seony> 누구요?
<razGon_Xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> 그렇군요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xsh4> http://goo.gl/ckfvg
<razGon_Xsh4> 이것과
<razGon_Xsh4> http://goo.gl/DweuV
<razGon_Xsh4> 이것의 차이가 얼마나 날까요?
<Seony> 첫번째꺼는 저가형 아닌가요?
<Seony> 펜티엄D면 셀러론 같은 저가형 모델이잖아요
<razGon_Xsh4> 그런가요?
<Seony> 아... 뒤에꺼도 마찬가지인가보네요
<razGon_Xsh4> 펜티엄D와 울프데일
<Seony> 울프데일이 코어2듀오에요? 아니면 그냥 듀얼코어에요?
<razGon_Xsh4> 6년전에 2006년에 조립했습니다. 펜티엄 D 3.0 요
<razGon_Xsh4> 울프데일은 듀얼코어 입니다ㅏ.
<razGon_Xsh4> 코어2듀오는 랑 듀얼코어는 다른거죠?
<razGon_Xsh4> 코어2듀오는 *4
<razGon_Xsh4> 듀얼코어는 *2
<razGon_Xsh4> 인가요?
<Seony> 코어2듀오도 *2에요.
<Xolo2010> arnt the chipsets different?
<Seony> 코어2쿼드가 *4죠
<Seony> Xolo2010: should be.
<Seony> razGon_Xsh4, 일단 보여주신걸로 봐서는 펜D가 캐시가 좀 더 크네요
<razGon_Xsh4> 예 캐쉬*2메가
<Seony> 근데 어차피 저가형 cpu면 제가 볼 때는 두개 다 고만고만할 거 같은데요.
<Xolo2010> front side bus speed is different
<Seony> it wouldn't be matter if both two of them are low-level class.
<Xolo2010> yea guess your just lookign at price performance ratio then
<razGon_Xsh4> 업그레이드 고려 하는데요.
<Xolo2010> how much you spending :P
<razGon_Xsh4> 펜티엄D에서 울프데일로 업그레이드 할때 어느정도의 퍼포먼스 변화가 있는지 궁금해서요
<Seony> 무슨 작업을 하시느냐에 따라 다르겠지만, 일반적인 경우는 별 차이 없을 것 같네요
<Seony> 솔직히 저도 i5에서 i7으로 바꿔도 일상적인 작업에서는 별 차이 못느끼겠더라구요
<razGon_Xsh4> 소켓775에서 가장 최신의 퍼포를 가진 단종되지 않은 놈입니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> 시간이 많이 지나서 싸진거죠.
<razGon_Xsh4> 헉.
<Seony> 오히려 그래픽 카드 달아놓은 게 훨씬 체감성능이 컸어요.
<razGon_Xsh4> Xolo2010: 헉... 제 이야기 하고 있군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Xolo2010> sorry ill butt out
<Xolo2010> but i say ram
<Xolo2010> if you have no money
<Xolo2010> best bang for the buck imo
<razGon_Xsh4> wait a min for my children.
<Xolo2010> and like seony says it depends on what your doing but ram is always good
<Seony> 음... 아베크롬비 쉬핑 공짜 프로모션 끝났네...
<Seony> 아... 진작 살껄 그랬나..
<Xolo2010> they have abercrombie in hawaii
<Seony> 그건 저도 알아요.
<Seony> 근데 본토보다 가격이 훨씬 비싸다는 사실은, 본토 사시는 분들은 잘 모르시죠
<Xolo2010> how much is the price difference
<Seony> 온라인에서 70불짜리 바지가 매장에서 100불 넘습니다.
<Xolo2010> wow
<Seony> 그럴거면 차라리 shipping free일 때 clearance만 잔뜩 사도 돈 버는거죠
<Xolo2010> a penny saved is a penny earned ;p
<Seony> $70->$100이면 그 정도 수준이 아니죠..
<Seony> 두벌만 사도 이미 한벌 값이 나오는데요..
<Xolo2010> true 2 for 1
<Seony> 여기는 그나마 날씨가 더우니까 겨울옷을 안사서 다행이지... 뭐 암튼 아베크롬비는 비싸서 못사입어요 ㅎㅎ
<Xolo2010> everything is expensive there i hear food gas rent
<Seony> 지상낙원에 살려면 그 정도는 감수해야죠
<Xolo2010> i guess you like it there
<Seony> yea, i love here. i want to live here forever if i can.
<Seony> many people living in hawaii tell me i should go to the mainland for my future, but i love here.
<Xolo2010> only been there on vacation so only saw the tourist trap
<Xolo2010> and i guess it depends on what island you live on to
<Seony> not really. hawaii is pretty big.
<Xolo2010> 3 hours to go around the big island in a car sound about right?
<Seony> Nope.
<Xolo2010> longer or shorter?
<Seony> even going around oahu may take over 6 or 7 hrs.
<Xolo2010> didn't realize it was so big
<Seony> oahu is not a big island. but it's not in the mainland. which means, we can't driver over 50 mph.
<Seony> and moreover, a lot of tourists have come from many countries, however, places are limited.
<Seony> they go only a few places, such as waikiki beach, or diamond head.
<Xolo2010> question is it true there are bugs as big as your hand there?
<Seony> even i can't see any tourists where i live now.
<Seony> well,
<Seony> i've ever seen only 3 bugs.
<Seony> roach, ant, and flying bugs.
<Seony> roach is pretty big.
<Seony> up to.....
<Seony> 2 inches?
<Seony> 3 inches...
<Xolo2010> eh i could handle that
<Xolo2010> i was imagining them being like 6-8 inches
<Xolo2010> that would freak me out
<Seony> yea i think it's up to 3 inches.
<Seony> omg, i don't think ppl can live with that kinda super bugs.
<Xolo2010> i hear they are that size in florida
<Xolo2010> not roaches
<Seony> one thing hawaii is very nice place is, no mosquito is here.
<Xolo2010> but weird bugs
<Xolo2010> nice korean mosquitos suck
<Seony> yea, i hate it.
<Xolo2010> literaly
<Seony> no mosquito here 24 hrs, and 365 days.
<Xolo2010> monsoon/typhoon?
<Xolo2010> hurricane?
<Seony> never.
<Xolo2010> earthquakes?
<Seony> a tsunami can be happened once a year.
<Seony> but i have experienced only one tsunami warning in recent 5 years.
<razGon_Xsh4> i`m back!
<Xolo2010> wb
<razGon_Xsh4> my wife ordered me to play with my children...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Xolo2010> so is this channel for korean linux users
<Seony> Officially.
<Xolo2010> cool
<Seony> Official Ubuntu Korean LoCo Team Channel.
<Xolo2010> do a lot of koreans use linux?
<Xolo2010> besides the geeks at kaist
<Seony> less than 10%.
<Seony> it might be less than 5%, seriously.
<Seony> look how many ppl here.
<Seony> moreover, 5 are bots.
<Xolo2010> but koreans dont use a lot of irc do they
<Seony> right.
<Xolo2010> do you think its because of how fast the speeds are there?
<Seony> due to life style, i guess.
<Xolo2010> i hear video chatting is common
<Seony> and chatting on web-based. it's more friendly.
<Seony> user-friendly is the most important thing for korean ppl.
<Seony> that's why korean ppl is the most 까탈스러운 ppl in this universe.
<Xolo2010> i think thats true for all people
<Xolo2010> dont know that word my vocabulary is limited
<Seony> yes, but korean is more sensitive than any other ppl.
<Seony> oh, i thought you're native korean.
<Xolo2010> no
<Xolo2010> korean immigrant
<Xolo2010> came here when i was 3
<Seony> oh i see.
<Seony> so english is more more comfortable than korean.
<Xolo2010> yes
<Seony> and, can understand korean but can't speak?
<Xolo2010> i can speak enough not to get robbed by the taxi driver
<Seony> ok. i see.
<Seony> try to use eng-kor dictionary.
<Seony> http://endic.naver.com
<Xolo2010> i do
<Xolo2010> ive always wondered how big of a company is naver
<Xolo2010> like how many employees you think?
<Seony> thousands.
<Xolo2010> nice dictionary
<Seony> and all employees have plastic business cards.
<Xolo2010> could you spell gak jeng ee in korean for me
<Seony> 깍쟁이?
<Xolo2010> bah that doesnt tell me anything
<Xolo2010> but i think its the right word
<Seony> that means like, scrooge.
<Xolo2010> the english definition is slicker
<Xolo2010> or miser
<Xolo2010> but that doesnt seem right
<Xolo2010> its usually used to describe girls isn't it?
<Seony> can you read korean?
<Xolo2010> a little
<Seony> ok. do you know "값을 깎다"?
<Xolo2010> cut price
<Xolo2010> to cut the price
<Xolo2010> ?
<Seony> right.
<Seony> 깍쟁이 means, some one who loves to cut the price, always.
<Seony> and same meaning with Scrooge.
<Xolo2010> how is that differnt from dol dol ha da
<Seony> dol dol? 돌돌? or 똘똘?
<Xolo2010> second one
<Xolo2010> maybe
<Seony> 똘똘 means like smart, clever.
<Xolo2010> but not meaning witty
<Xolo2010> i though it had to do with how someone would handle their possessions
<Seony> It's witty.
<Xolo2010> so it does mean witty also?
<Seony> yes.
<Seony> especailly, this word is used for children.
<Seony> i gotta go to bet to get sleep.
<Xolo2010> np thanks
<Seony> i join this channel everyday cuz i'm an admin for this chan. so you can talk to me whever you want.
<Xolo2010> cool thanks
<razGon_Xsh4> 일단은 램은 2기가 인데 4기가로 올릴예정입니다.
<razGon_Xsh4> and I'll upgrade the CPU from pentiumD to wolfdale.
<razGon_Xsh4> I wonder that wolfdale can get the more performance.
<razGon_Xsh4> It can do it?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / 메일 보냈쌈...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이콩~! / gmail 로 보냈으니 확인 바람..
<razGon_PG> 아무도 없으세요?
<razGon_PG> 모두 잠드셨군요.ㅎ
<hacking_u> razGon_PG, 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 안녕히 주무세요
<hacking_u> (?)
<uidx> nick UidX
<UidX> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-25
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> Seony: Pear OS Linux 라는거 써보세요.
<Seony> 리눅스에요?
<yemharc> 이거 재미있네요. 저작권이 걱정될 만큼요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우분투 베이스에요
<yemharc> 근데 맥 카피 제품
<yemharc> 아이콘부터 창 모양까지 세심하게 복사해놨더라구요
<yemharc> 진짜 저작권이 걱정될 만큼요
<yemharc> (부팅스크린같은것도 똑같....)
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 받아서 꿔놓긴 했는데 깔아볼게 없어서 보류중인데..;
<Seony> 데비안 베이스도 있네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 어.....지금이 버전3인데 아마 11.04 기반인가 그럴겁니다
<yemharc> 데비안 베이스는 현재 개발중인 베타판 같고요
<Seony> 쪼끔 비슷하네요.
<yemharc> 쪼끔인가요... 엄격하시군요
<Seony> 전에 맥테마 비스무리한 걸 써봤는데, 겉보기엔 그거랑 비슷해보여서요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음..... 라이브 버전으로 조금 써봤는데
<yemharc> 적어도 테마 정도보단 좀 더 완성도가 높긴 해요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<UidX> ?
<Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다
<Coffee_Instant> +_+
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_Instant> 설 명절 잘 보내셨나요
<Coffee_Instant> 웹으로 IRC 할 수 있다는게 신기하네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 예전에 유명했던 세이클럽이 irc를 웹에서 했던 곳 중에 하나입니다.
<Coffee_Instant> 아 원래 있었던 거에요?
<Coffee_Instant> 예전엔 Mirc 설치하고 그랬었는데 'ㅁ'
<Coffee_Instant> 신기해요!!!
<Seony> irc가 나온지는 한 30년도 더 넘었을 거에요
<Coffee_Instant> 오래되었네요
<Coffee_Instant> ...=_=a 일하시는 중인가요
<ihavnoth> 11.10 업그레이드 했는데 단축키 설정을 잘 못해서 적응이 잘 안되네요
<Coffee_Instant> 단축키요?
<Coffee_Instant> 다들 바쁘신것 같앙 +_+
<Coffee_Instant> .....
<Coffee_Instant> 아...
<Coffee_Instant> ..조용하다 여긴  +_+
<yemharc> 시스템설정 -> 키보드
<ihavnoth> 조용한게 좋아요
<Coffee_Instant> 그래요?
<Coffee_Instant> ....
<Coffee_Instant> 근데 이거.. irc 채널서버 필요하죠? 만들려면..?
<ihavnoth> irc 서버 운영하시게요?
<Coffee_Instant> 꼭 그런건 아닌데 알고있으면 언젠가는 써먹지 않겠나요 ㅎ
<ihavnoth> 다른 irc서버에 연동하는거 아니면 apt-get으로 잘 설치될꺼에요
<UidX> ?
<Seony> Coffee_Instant: 여기는 채팅할 때만 모이진 않구요, 보통 하루종일 접속해놓고  말할 때만 잠깐잠깐씩 나오고 그래요...
<Seony> 원래 irc들이 다들 그렇죠...
<Coffee_Instant> 아 그래요?
<Coffee_Instant> ...씁쓸해요 ㅠ_ㅠ 엉엉
<ihavnoth> Cobuntu_office, 방 여러개를 들어가있으세요
<Coffee_Instant> 민트가 괜찮긴 한데 한글화가 ..참 안되긴 안되네요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 전 다른건 안써봤어요
<ihavnoth> 뭔가 바꾸면 적응하는데 시간 걸리잖아요
<ihavnoth> 11.10으로 업그레이드한것도 12.04 나오기전에 적응 미리해둘려고 지난 주에 업그레이드했어요
<yemharc> Seony: 안드로이드가 참 걱정이네요
<yemharc> 회사에 폰이 와서 겔럭시 넥서스 써보고 있는데
<Seony> yemharc: 무슨 일 있나봐요?
<yemharc> 순수하게 C로만 짜서 컨버팅도 필요없이 소스 통째로 옮겨서 컴파일/실행 가능하게 만든건데
<yemharc> 아이폰 3GS랑 겔넥이랑 돌려보면 되려 겔넥이 조금씩 끊기는 부분들이 있어요 (........)
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> VM이고 뭐고를 떠나서 네이티브인데......
<yemharc> 거기에 구글은 점점 깔끔하지 못한 기업이 되어가는 느낌이고요
<Seony> 구글 직원들이 구글을 떠나는 이유가 바로 그거죠...
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 여튼 요즘 보면 구글에 등을 돌려야 하나 싶은 느낌도 좀 드네요
<Seony> 저는 천천히 돌릴려구요...
<Seony> 지메일 버리기는 좀 아깝긴 하지만..
<yemharc> 안드로이드 라이센스도 보면 사실상 FOSS도 아니더군요
<yemharc> ......그리고 애플은 점점 우주로 가네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보유 [현금]이 976억달러.......
<Coffee_Instant> yemharc 님 갤넥 4.0.1 인가요?
<Seony> 애플이 미국 정부보다 현금이 더 많다는 사실은 이미 작년부터 나왔으니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 우리나라 국가 예산의 약 1/3 정도를 현금으로 보유하고 있네요
<Coffee_Instant> 4.0.3 으로 올려서 테스팅 해보세요
<yemharc> Coffee_Instant: 네
<Coffee_Instant> 4.0.1 프레임 하락하는 이슈 있어요
<yemharc> Coffee_Instant: 그러고 싶은데 회사폰이라 루팅을 못해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 그리고 [분기] 순이익이 15조원이네요 (..........)
<Coffee_Instant> 4.0.3 공식 리버전 됬을꺼에요
<Coffee_Instant> ...
<yemharc> 그래요?
<Seony> 일단 저는 향후 4년 이내로는 안드로이드에는 관심 안가질 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Coffee_Instant: 4.0.2까지 나와있네요
<Coffee_Instant> 안드로이드는 포크웨어 였던걸로 기억하는데...
<Seony> 우분투도, 12.04 나오면 2년 안으로는 다른 버전에는 관심 안가지고 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이게 안드로이드 ICS는 확실히 이전 버전들에 비해서
<yemharc> 정말 잘 만들어진거 같긴 한데
<yemharc> 문제는 여전히 [베타판] 같은 느낌을 지울수가 없어요
<Coffee_Instant> http://www.ciobiz.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=7378
<yemharc> 공돌이(?)가 가지고 놀기엔 정말 좋은데
<Coffee_Instant> ....
<Coffee_Instant> 그래도 안드로이드나 Ios나 일장일단이 다 있으니까요...
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Coffee_Instant: 문제라면 업데이트는 아직 안 떴다는거네요
<Coffee_Instant> 웹irc는 자동스크롤이 안되나봐요..
<Coffee_Instant> 글이 밑으로 안떠요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<yemharc> 음...? 될텐데요;;
<Coffee_Instant> 애플이...이번에 20조..인가요?
<Coffee_Instant> 사상 최대라고 기사를 본듯해요
<yemharc> 아, 네. 이번 분기...그러니까 작년 4분기가 되겠네요
<yemharc> 음 보자......
<bluedusk> Seony, 전 근데 이번 12.04 버전 너무 불안해요
<bluedusk> unity도 믿을게 못되고 컴피즈랑 충돌하는것도 그렇고.; 그놈3 버전도 그렇고.;
<Coffee_Instant> 현찰보유고 976억 달러....
<Seony> bluedusk: 전에 10.04 나왔을 때도 불안하긴 했었잖아요. 나아지겠죠. ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 우분투 버전이 올라갈 수록 더 불안해지는 것 같긴해요
<Coffee_Instant> 윈도우도 아니고 자주 뻗고.. unity 때문인 것 같기도 하고..
<yemharc> 이번 애플 분기매출이 463억 3천만 달러, 영업이익이 130억 6천만 달러네요
<Seony> 저야 어차피 서버버전만 쓰니 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 현찰로.. 기업 몇개는 인수가능하겠는데요...-_-;;
<yemharc> 2010년 대비로 매출은 73% 늘었는데 순이익은 118% 증가한 마법
<yemharc> 분기매출 463억달러면 마소+구글x2+야후x3... 을 합치면 동급이라네요
<yemharc> ......얼마나 팔아댄거냐 iDevice
<Coffee_Instant> 클리앙 하시는 분 있나요
<yemharc> Seony: bluedusk 12.04는 전 되려 안정적으로 나오지 않을까 하고 있어요
<bluedusk> Seony, 전 데탑으로만 쓰니..;
<yemharc> Coffee_Instant: 클리앙은 가끔 눈팅만 조금 합니다
<Coffee_Instant> 아 근데..
<Seony> 이번에 12.04 안정적으로 나오면, 사무실에서 데탑용으로 한 번 써볼까 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 오라클이 더이상 자바 지원을 안해주는건지... 자바..-_- 리눅스에서 해볼려고 하면은 막..;;
<yemharc> 음..?
<yemharc> 뭐 문제 있나요
<Coffee_Instant> 6_26 이후로는 안나와요...
<Coffee_Instant> 윈도우는 7u2도 나왔는데...
<Coffee_Instant> 버추어박스도 점점 말아 먹어가고 있어요
<UidX> 우오오오오오 드디어된다
<UidX> ㅜㅜ PHP 싫어
<Coffee_Instant> 다른 컴터로 들어왔어요
<Coffee_Instant> 크롬이 좋아 크롬이 좋아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 수고하세요
<Coffee_Instant> 가볼게요 +_+
<UidX> 흠
<UidX> .net 살까요 .kr 살까요?
<ihavnoth> 싼걸로 사세요
<UidX> .net 이 더 싸던데..
<UidX> 근데 어차피 1000원 더 싸서
<Xolo2010> anyone up?
<UidX> no one seems to be up
<Xolo2010> sigh
<UidX> lol
<UidX> that's a funny word
<UidX> sigh lol
<Xolo2010> its the english equivalent to ㅎㅎㅎ
<UidX> sigh 우는거 아니에요?
<Xolo2010> or that kuh kuh kuh
<UidX> 흐느끼는거
<Seony> UidX: 한숨
<Xolo2010> han seum
<UidX> 한숨이에요?
<Seony> 네.
<Xolo2010> yea seony knows
<UidX> sigh  미국·영국 [saɪ]   예문보기
<UidX> 1. 한숨을 쉬다, 한숨짓다   2. 한숨을 쉬며 말하다   3. 탄식하듯 불다
<UidX> 한숨이네
<Seony> UidX: 번역하자면 "에효" 정도
<UidX> 탄식이 뭐지..
<UidX> 탄식 (歎息/嘆息) [탄ː식] 다른 뜻(1건)
<UidX> [명사] 한탄하여 한숨을 쉼. 또는 그 한숨.
<UidX> 나 탄식 지금까지 펑펑 우는건줄 알았는데;;;
<Xolo2010> i was just wondering what is webhard in korean
<Xolo2010> webhards?
<Seony> that's kinda like a storage
<Seony> like the dropbox
<UidX> people call it p2p but kdisk kinda things are not really p2ps
<UidX> because it's not peer-to-peer
<Seony> however, the webhard websites have been used for sharing movies and softwares.
<UidX> peer-to-super-vulnerable-server or whatever
<Xolo2010> but where did they get the term web hard
<UidX> maybe they only considered the activity they perform at the particular site
<UidX> downloading and uploading
<UidX> why are we talking in English
<Xolo2010> and do koreans use the term web hard/webhard or spelled in korean somehow
<UidX> my friends call it p2p
<UidX> and i always say "no, thats wrong"
<Xolo2010> mostly because i can't type korean
<UidX> haven't you installed nabi?
<Xolo2010> oh im on win 7 ;/
<UidX> oh
<UidX> hmm.
<Seony> UidX: 한국말 잘 못하시는 분이니 그냥 영어로... ㅎㅎ
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UidX> 한국어 읽으실수는 있을것 같은데
<UidX> ..
<Seony> 네. 간단하게는요.
<UidX> 아 한국인 아니신가?..
<Xolo2010> nae soo jun el mol lu bo go
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UidX> set up korean IME
<Xolo2010> gyo po
<Seony> Xolo2010: talk in korean then :p
<UidX> Control Panel - Languages and whatever menu - some menu - done!
<Seony> proove your korean. we all want to see you speaking korean.
<Xolo2010> input isnt supported in professional win 7 you need to buy ultimate
<UidX> really?
<Seony> you're wrong.
<Xolo2010> in xp you could do what vidx said
<UidX> i dont think so..?
<UidX> im U not V
<Seony> you can install korean ime regardless the windows version
<Xolo2010> yea ime
<Xolo2010> but it doesnt allow keyboard input
<Xolo2010> in win 7 pro
<UidX> why would people buy professional if they can't type a certain language
<Xolo2010> i believe
<Seony> i install korean ime on the english windows 7 home premium everyday. trust me.
<Xolo2010> hmm then would you mind walking me through it
<Xolo2010> contorl panel - region langugaes-
<Xolo2010> keyboard input
<Seony> give me one sec
<UidX> ?
<Seony> change keyboards or other input methods
<Seony> and then click the button "Change keyboards"
<Xolo2010> 해서
<Seony> Click Add button and choose korean language.
<Xolo2010> i was wrong
<UidX> i think he/she did it
<Seony> got it?
<UidX> this cake is so tasty.
<Xolo2010> 에
<Seony> now you can shift kor/eng with left ALT key.
<UidX> ? not right alt key?
<Xolo2010> tiramisu
<Seony> right alt key should be right.
<UidX> this cake is so tasty.
<Xolo2010> right alt is right
<Seony> oh good. if you want to install korean language pack on your windows 7, i'll let you know how to do it.
<Seony> indeed you won't want it.
<Xolo2010> i cant type in korean at a decent speed
<UidX> am i the only one who feels that irc is very slow?
<Xolo2010> it would take me minutes to make a sentence only could say
<Xolo2010> 애 안 이 요
<UidX> .. you're in a baby?
<Seony> UidX: 예 아니오 를 의미하는 듯요
<UidX> ahh
<Seony> Xolo2010: ircing is usually very exercise for typing, lol
<Xolo2010> can't spell
<Xolo2010> do koreans measure typing in korean in wpm?
<UidX> yuck i just accidentally ate lotion
<UidX> i dont use wpm
<Seony> MK-BB in this channel, he was born in canada. but his korean is so much fluent including writing and speaking. ask him how. lol
<Xolo2010> born in canada and fluent non korean?
<Seony> korean people measure hpm. hit per minute
<Seony> no i mean, fluent korean.
<yemharc> 음
<UidX> i totally hate php
<Seony> of course english is the most comfortable for him but, his korean has no problem with writing.
<UidX> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 저분 11.10인가요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 누구요?
<yemharc> Xolo2010: 님이요
<Seony> 어제는 우분투로 들어왔었는데 오늘은 윈도우래요
<suapapa> 내가 김문순데 누구요?
<UidX> 윈7 쓰신다는데요..
<yemharc> 읭... 윈도 이야기였나요;;
<UidX> 전 siriproxy 하려고 우분투 설치했는데 오랜만에 리눅스 쓰니 어렵네요
<UidX> 왜 갑자기 조용한거지..
<Seony> yemharc: 혹시 MacVim 쓰세요?
<Xolo2010> its it possible to use unbutu and run windows 7 inside it i think the term is in a sandbox
<UidX> i use like that
<UidX> i installed virtualbox and installed windows 7 in there
<UidX> and i also use teamviewer to control my desktop which has windows 7
<Xolo2010> what program do you use virtualbox?
<yemharc> Seony: 설치는 해놨는데 그냥 터미널에서 쓰네요;;
<UidX> virtualbox itself is a program
<UidX> it makes a virtual machine
<Seony> yemharc: 마우스 커서 이동이나 복사/붙여넣기가 좀 편해서 MacVim 쓰는데 이게 많이 불안정하네요...
<UidX> so it's like making a computer inside a computer
<Xolo2010> so you install unbutu as your os then run virtualbox and install windows 7 within the virtualbox program?
<yemharc> 그런가요... 확실히 버전도 1.0은 아니었던거 같은데...
<UidX> yes
<UidX> you need windows 7 CD btw
<Seony> 버전은 7.3이긴 한데, 이게 최근에 업데이트 안된지 몇년 됐어요...
<yemharc> ;;
<Seony> 다른 맘에 드는 에디터는 없고...
<yemharc> 아... 그나저나 저번달에 너무 빡시게 질렀나봐요;;
<yemharc> 아이튠즈 결제 막힌 상태;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 메일 보내기 귀찮은데...
<yemharc> Seony: TripleTown 추천합니다.
<yemharc> 나온지는 좀 된 게임인데 이게 중독성이 끝내주네요
<Seony> 아이폰 앱이에요?
<Seony> 아이튠즈에 안보이는데요
<yemharc> 폰 패드 다 있어요
<Seony> 혹시 한국 아이튠즈에만 있는 건가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 전 일본에서 받은건데
<yemharc> 애초에 영문인거 보면 북미도 있을거 같은데요
<yemharc> 페북으로도 있고요
<UidX> 도메인을 사볼까
<UidX> 서버컴퓨터 얼마정도 하나요
<yemharc> 안나오면 triple town이라고 한칸 띄고 검색해보세요
<UidX> 임대..
<bluedusk> 렌탈
<yemharc> UidX: 서버 임대면......
<yemharc> 보통 연 120정도면 개인용으로 충분히 쓸만한거 임대 가능할거에요
<Seony> 미국 아이튠즈에는 없네요
<UidX> ;;;;;; 120.. 꽤 비싸네요
<UidX> 역시 호스팅 써야겠네요
<UidX> 아는 사람 서버에 지금 VPS 받아서 쓰는중..
<Seony> 아.. triple town 있구나...
<yemharc> 읭...... 뭐라고 검색을 하셨었길래 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 혹시 이거, 실시간으로 마을 짓고 집짓고 그러는 거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 퍼즐게임이에요
<UidX> cripple town ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이름하고는 전혀 틀린 녀석인데
<yemharc> 게임 방식 자체는 되게 쉬운데
<Seony> 음... 그렇다면 한 번 해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 한정적인 공간을 어떻게 사용하는지가 포인트여서
<yemharc> 중독성이 참......ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 굳모닝
<yemharc> 막다른 골목이다! 했는데 하나 잘 합쳐서 길이 뚫리면 기분이 상큼해집니다
<drake_kr> 히
<yemharc> drake_kr: 안녕하세요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> bluedusk: yemharc 굳모닝
<UidX> 너무 많이 먹었네.. 배 터지겠어요
<UidX> -ㅁ-;
<drake_kr> 그럼 바늘로 찔러요
<UidX> ;;;
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 우분투 포럼에 혜성처럼 나타나 가입인사에 댓글 3페이지 넘긴 신인 보셨나요?
<UidX> ;;
<Seony> 여자라서 가능한 일 ㅋㅋ
<UidX> 전 어제 가입했는데 가입 인사를 안 썼네요
<UidX> ..
<UidX> 저도 여잔데
<bluedusk> Seony, 그냥 여자가 아니라 여고생이라서 가능한 일인듯한..;
<Seony> 여자인데다 사진까지 올려서 가능했다고 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> UidX: 오 그래요? 여성유저 한 분 더 늘었네요..
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 사실 남자에요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저 사실 여자
<grr> hi yo
<UidX> 안녕하세요
<Seony> grr: Hi
<UidX> 여기는 mode +x 이런거 없나
<grr> 저 사실 부끄럼쟁이
<bluedusk> grr, 님 보셨어요? drake_kr 님 여자래요
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UidX> <drake_kr> 저 사실 여자
<grr> 맞아요 빨간머리 미녀세요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 빨강머리 앤?
<grr> Seony: 정답
<grr> 빨강머리 앤이긴 한데... 수염도 있고 뭐.. 그런.. 그렇고 그런 앤이에요...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 알아요
<yemharc> grr: 어서와요
<UidX> DA**!
<grr> yemharc: Hi
<UidX> 수학 풀었는데 답이 없어
<UidX> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 인수분해는 정답이 2개 -_-;;;
<UidX> 전 역변환 문제를 풀었어요..
<grr> ...
<UidX> 이건 답이 있네
<UidX> 왜 어려운거는 잘 풀리는데 쉬운게 다 풀면 답이 없지
<UidX> -_-
<grr> -_-;;;;
<yemharc> 음....... 코를 찌르는 숫자냄새 (믕?)
<grr> yemharc: 노트붘 하나 질렀어요 중고로 싼거 하나...
<UidX> 전 초기듀얼코어 노트북 쓰는중..
<UidX> 너무 안 좋아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<UidX> 램 512MB
<grr> core2 solo 생각보다 쓸만한거 같아요
<UidX> Core 2 Solo 도 있어요?
<yemharc> grr: ......그냥 맥북 사지(지르지)........
<UidX> 전 Core2Duo 나오기도 전에.. 그냥 Pentium Dual Core 일때 컴퓨터
<grr> 네 저전력 모델이요
<grr> yemharc: 멕북은 가격이 넘사벽...
<UidX> 저도 맥북 사고 싶은데..
<yemharc> 에이 뭘 넘사벽이에요
<UidX> ㅋㅋ 맥북 AOC 온라인 사이트 있던데
<yemharc> 우리같은 사람들을 위해 12개월 할부가 있는거잖아요
<UidX> 연세대학교 AOC사이트 여기 연세대 학생 아니라도 할인가에 살 수 있더라구요
<grr> ...
<grr> 할부 == 회사의 노예로 살아야 한다 라는 사실떔에 싫어요
<grr> 세탁기가 돌아갈떄마다 가끔씩 쿵쾅쿵쾅 거려서.. 수리비가 걱정되네요..
<bluedusk> 그럼 월급을 할부로 받으세요
<bluedusk> 그럼 회사가 나의 노예
<bluedusk> 잇힝
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이런 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> Seony, 님 http://kldp.org/node/115114
<bluedusk> 이게 사실인가요?
<Seony> netatalk만 설치하면 가능하잖아요..
<bluedusk> 맥을 써본적이 없어서..
<bluedusk> ..........
<Seony> netatalk라는 맥용 파일시스템 서버가 있어요.
<Seony> 참고로, 우분투에서 아이튠즈 음악 라이브러리도 만들 수 있는데요..
<Seony> 팁을 좀 공개할까요?
<Seony> 음... 근데 저는 솔직히 타임머신 사용하는 건 별로 추천 안해요. 차라리 rsync로 유저폴더만 백업하는 게 훨씬 낫죠..
<bluedusk> 전 가난한 직장인이라 아이 디바이스가 하나도 없ㅇ서서..
<bluedusk> 그림의떡일뿐..ㅠ_
<Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요.. 하긴 애플제품 없으면 아이튠즈는 귀찮은 프로그램일뿐...
<yemharc> Seony: 애플제품 없으면 아이튠즈는 쓰레기에요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 애플 최고의 실패작이 서버와 클라이언트에 각각 하나씩 있으니
<yemharc> 모바일미와 아이튠즈(윈도우)니라...........
<grr> 아이튠즈 짜잉나여...
<grr> 심심하면 아이폰에 들어있는 음악을 다 잡숴드시는 개물임
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 필히 자동동기화를 꺼놓도록 합시다
<bluedusk> grr, 안심심하면 안잡수는건가요?
<Seony> 음... 전 편하던데...
<yemharc> 익숙해지면 편하죠
<grr> bluedusk: 변덕이 있을떈 안잡아 잡수시더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 확실히 아이튠즈는 사용법 설명을 안 들으면 좀 곤란한 물건인건 사실인거 같아요
<bluedusk> 변(태오)덕쟁이군요
<grr> 아 적절하다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 윈도 모바일의 active sync가 제일 이상적인 모델인데 말이죠...
<yemharc> 어쨌든
<yemharc> 뭐든지 그놈의 싱크가 문제에요
<yemharc> (.......)
<grr> 그렇죠... (...)
<bluedusk> 립싱크?
<yemharc> 원래 사람은 싱크하는 생물이 아니라 도킹하는 생물 (....................)
<DarkCircle> grr  -ㅠ- 갸르르릉
<grr> DarkCircle: 그르릉
<grr> 백지영 애견카페 도메인이 g-rr.com 이더라구요
<DarkCircle> 며칠새에 많이 늘어났네요 -ㅅ-
<grr> 연락한번 오길 기다리고 있는데 안오네요...
<DarkCircle> 20명 왔다갔다 하던 개체수(?)가 늘어나긴 처음 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 20명????? ......................................................................................................................
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 이쯤이면 Ozinger.org 서버랑 릴레이 하는 봇을 두어도 되겠는데 =ㅅ= ...
<yemharc> .....봇으로 점칠된 카운트 100만이라니 슬퍼요
<DarkCircle> 이 채널에 상주하고 있는 닉중에 유일한 봇은 로그봇밖에 없는걸로 알고 있다능.
<grr> ...
<Coffee_Instant> 응?
<DarkCircle> 아 챈섭도 있구나 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<Coffee_Instant> .........
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요!!!\
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요
<grr> 안녕하세요
<grr> ID가 굉장히 인상적이시다
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 안드로이드 빌드 환경  설정 매뉴얼이 업데이트 됐군요
<ihavnoth> http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<ihavnoth> 4월까지만 어케 버틸려고했는데 gcc 버젼대문에 빌드가 안되네요
<Ponics_beginner> a
<Ponics_beginner> 냠냠...
<razGon_PG> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_PG> 아무도 없당..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_PG> 오!
<razGon_PG> 드레이크님 돌아 오셨나요?
<DracoKr> 전 드라코
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 음
<DracoKr> 요즘 hanirc는 접속 안되나....
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕핫요
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Coffee_Instant> 헉
<Coffee_Instant> 안주무세요?
<Seony> 제가 한국에 안살아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 아!!
<Seony> 여기는 아침 10시 45분이거든요...
<Coffee_Instant> 업무중이시겠다
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 리눅스 민트 로 갈아타는 김에 여쭈어 볼 것이 있어 잠시 들어왔는데 괜찮으신가요?
<Seony> 음... 말씀해보세요. 제가 아는데까지 말씀드릴께요.
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ 구형 SSD(트림미지원)에 설치할 생각인데요 우분투에 설치하듯이 스왑없이 파일시스템 생성하고 ext4 노저널링으로 설정하면 되나요?
<Seony> 저널링은 왜 없애시게요?
<Coffee_Instant> SSD 이니까...
<Coffee_Instant> 쓰기횟수 줄여볼려고요 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 어짜피 읽기 빠른 녀석이니까요
<Seony> 음... 그건 원하시는대로 해도 될 것 같은데요, 스왑은 달라요.
<Seony> 컴퓨터에 램이 아무리 많아도 스왑은 반드시 있어야되는데요, 그게 꼭 스왑을 써서 그런 게 아니라
<Seony> 일부 프로그램들이 스왑을 요구해요.
<Coffee_Instant> 파워 매니저 같은류 말씀이신가요..?
<Seony> 그래서 스왑은 그냥 1기가만 주시면 될 것 같아요.
<Seony> 오라클도 그렇고 스왑을 요구하는 게 몇 개 있더라구요
<Coffee_Instant> Sql...
<Seony> 일단 ext는 파티션을 줄였다 늘였다가 잘 안되니까, 나중에 후회하는 일 없이 그냥 스왑을 1기가 미리 잡아놓고 설치하시는 게 좋을 거에요...
<Coffee_Instant> 그래야 겠네요..ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 30G 짜리 적은 SSD이다보니 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 공간에 제약이 많네요
<Seony> 작긴 작네요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ 어쩔 수가 없어요 1.8인치짜리라서...
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Coffee_Instant> 2.5 인치에 비해 너무 비싸더라고요..
<Coffee_Instant> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 저도 얼마 전에 250기가짜리 SSD 하나 샀는데, 역시 생활이 달라지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 어우 정말 생활이..
<Coffee_Instant> 시간이 지나면 빠른지도 모르고 사는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇더라구요...
<Coffee_Instant> 다른 컴 쓰면은 엄청 느리게 느껴진다니까요...
<Coffee_Instant> =_=;
<Seony> 좀 답답하죠
<Coffee_Instant> i5 2430m달린 놋북보다 U2500 에 SSD달린 노트북이 체감이 더 좋은 불편한 진실 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 막상 SSD 써보니까 CPU를 풀파워로 쓰는 건 아니더라구요.
<Coffee_Instant> 그동안 입출력이 문제였..던거죠..
<Seony> 제 SSD가 읽기쓰기 각각 초당 500메가 정도 나오는데도, 하드디스크 많이 읽는 작업에서 CPU 사용량이 별로 높지 않아요..
<Coffee_Instant> 아....
<Coffee_Instant> SATA3 이시군요
<Seony> 네. SATA3 6Gbps
<Coffee_Instant> SATA2 부턴 CPU가 안해요..
<Coffee_Instant> 별도 버스칩셋이 해요....
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 씨퓨가 좀 받쳐주니 SSD 자체가 풀파워로 돌리면 더 빨라질텐데..
<Seony> 역시 사람은 간사해요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 요즘엔 SSD도 느리다고 해서
<Coffee_Instant> SATA3 레이드 묶어 하는 사람도 발생하더라고요
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;;;
<Seony> 음... 그건 저한테는 아직 돈 낭비...
<Seony> 이번 SSD 사는데도 돈이 $500이나 들어갔기 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 500달러;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 삼성꺼 사셨죠?
<Coffee_Instant> 830?
<Seony> 아뇨 저는 OWC에서 나온 머큐리 라는 제품이에요...
<Coffee_Instant> 840 이던가...
<Coffee_Instant> 으잉!?
<Seony> 현존하는 SSD 중 가장 빠르다는...
<Coffee_Instant> 그런게 있군요..
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Seony> 그놈의 속도가 뭔지, 그거 때문에 돈을 투자하게 만들더라구요.
<Coffee_Instant> ....=_=;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 제가 가진 ssd는
<Coffee_Instant> 기기적 속도는 200Mps 까지 가는데...
<Seony> OWC가 한국에서는 생소하지만, 미국에서는 맥 유저들 사이에서 절대적이거든요...
<Coffee_Instant> 내부 인터페이스가 peta라..
<Coffee_Instant> OWC...
<Coffee_Instant> 미국내에서 가끔 핫딜 뜨나요?
<Coffee_Instant> 두께 7mm 짜리면.. 다른놋북에 달아볼 수 있을텐데
<Seony> 핫딜이라뇨?
<Coffee_Instant> +_+ 파격 할인!!
<Coffee_Instant> 한국말로
<Coffee_Instant> 떨이!!!!
<Seony> 아... SSD는 비싸서 잘 안하더라구요..
<Coffee_Instant> 흐응...;
<Coffee_Instant> 한성주를 얼마나 많이 검색을 했으면
<Coffee_Instant> gmail를 구글크롬에 검색하다가 보면 'ㅎ'가 입력되는 경우가 발생하는데
<Coffee_Instant> 그때 꼭... 검색어 추천이 한성주 뜹니다 -_-;;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 가끔 슬릭딜 살펴보면
<Coffee_Instant> ssd 파격할인하는 회사 보면...
<Coffee_Instant> 거진 삼성이나 OCZ 정도..
<Coffee_Instant> 뜨더라고요..
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저는 이미 구매를 해서 그런지 몰라도, 구매한 이후에는 관심이 안가더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마 향후 2년 안으로는 관심이 없지않을까 싶어요
<Seony> 지금 있는 맥북프로도 앞으로 2년간은 문제 없을 거 같고..
<Coffee_Instant> 흠...
<Coffee_Instant> 짐 쓰는 리눅스 전용 놋북이나
<Coffee_Instant> 어떻게 업글 하고픈데...
<Coffee_Instant> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Coffee_Instant> http://home.woot.com/
<Coffee_Instant> 미국내 우트에
<Coffee_Instant> 커피머신기 리퍼 파네요
<Coffee_Instant> 싼 것 같긴해요 ㅎ 관심있으실려나
<Seony> 에스프레소 머신이네요...
<Coffee_Instant> 아
<Seony> 브랜드마다 다르겠지만, 에스프레소 머신은 싼건 50불 주고도 살 수 있어요..
<Coffee_Instant> 솔드아웃이네;;
<Coffee_Instant> 디게빠르네;;
<Seony> 그리고 이미 사서 쓰고있지만, 좀 많이 귀찮아요...
<Coffee_Instant> 50불이면
<Seony> 관리하는 게 번거로워서...
<Coffee_Instant> 모카머신인가요
<Seony> 모카머신이라는 것도 있나요?
<Seony> 그냥 에스프레소 머신인데요..
<Coffee_Instant> 그러니까
<Seony> KRUPS인가 하는 브랜드인데, 50불인가 주고 샀었어요...
<Coffee_Instant> 모카포트를 의미한거였어요
<Coffee_Instant> 50불..
<Seony> 아... 그냥 brew 커피포트를 말씀하시는거군요..
<Coffee_Instant> 미국내엔 저렴하군요...
<Coffee_Instant> 네
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ 한국엔 6만원정도면
<Seony> 그런건 월마트 가면 10불 주면 살 수 있어서...
<Coffee_Instant> 기계 구할 수가 없어요
<Coffee_Instant> 그나마 모카포트...정도..ㅠ_ㅠ
<Coffee_Instant> 미국은 다 싸군요
<Seony> 커피의 나라잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아침에 온 동네 커피냄새 진동하는데요..
<Coffee_Instant> 미국 살고싶다 -_-
<Seony> 근데 에스프레소 머신은 관리하기가 귀찮아서 저희도 좀 쓰다 말았어요..
<Seony> 그냥 내려마시는 게 제일 맛있어요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 일하는 사람에겐
<Coffee_Instant> 내려마시는게 최고에요
<Coffee_Instant> +_+
<Coffee_Instant> 리눅스 민트에
<Seony> 매번 에스프레소 내릴 때마다 잘 안되면 증기 빼줘야되고 크림기 닦아줘야되고... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 코분투의 트윅을 적용시켰으면 좋겠는데 말이에요..ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> 50불짜리에
<Coffee_Instant> 크림기도 있어요?;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 헐!
<Coffee_Instant> 한국엔 크림기 옵션 있으면 걍 10만원 올라가는데 -_-;;;;;;
<Seony> 크림기라기보단 증기로 우유를 데워주는...
<Seony> 이베이에서 에스프레소 머신 검색하면 50불짜리 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 첨에 살 때는, 뭔지 모르니까 배워본다는 개념으로 버린다 생각하고 사자고 했는데...
<Seony> 아마 다시 안살 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 그거 귀찮...
<Coffee_Instant> 쵸...
<Coffee_Instant> 시간이 있을때나 에스프레소 하거나 드립커피를 하거나 할텐데
<Coffee_Instant> 그러지 않으면...헤헤
<Coffee_Instant> 힘든 것 같아요
<Seony> 네 그래서 얼마 전에 그냥 brew 포트 하나 사서 내려마시고 있어요...
<Seony> 입맛이 싸구려라... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> ....그거 싸구려 아녀요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 제가 사는데가 세계에서 3대 커피 생산지 중 하나라서, 그나마 커피는 맛있꺼든요.
<Coffee_Instant> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSvQlJZgEbUahuymLqKD5RdkUHyn_NwmGU5qfeJ-72pe-HULtG33A
<Coffee_Instant> 이런거 아녀요?
<Seony> 제가 커피맛은 잘 모르는데, 그냥 마시면 맛있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 브루가..?
<Coffee_Instant> 저게...
<Seony> brew라고 하면 그냥 내려마시는걸 통칭해요... 한국처럼 일일히 세분화하지 않고...
<Coffee_Instant> 한국에선 아니 제 주위에선
<Coffee_Instant> 핸드 에스프레소 기기..= 모카포트
<Coffee_Instant> 이렇게 써요 'ㅁ'
<Seony> 미국사람들은 특성상 세분화하면 머리가 안돌아가기 때문에 안되거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 커피 커피커피..
<Coffee_Instant> 맛있겠어요!
<Seony> 맛있죠. 오죽하면 스타벅스 커피보다 맥도날드 커피가 더 맛있겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 그건..
<Coffee_Instant> 한국에서도 공감 -_-;;;;
<Seony> 그게 이동네는, 맥도날드가 현지 커피를 쓰기 떄문에 그렇거든요..
<Coffee_Instant> 그 지역은 더욱 맛잇겠네요
<Seony> 제 아무리 스타벅스라도, 현지에서 로스팅하는 코나커피를 쉽게 따라잡지는 못하겠쬬..
<Coffee_Instant> 가까울테니.. 로스팅하자마자 즉각 내릴 수 있으니..
<Coffee_Instant> 더 좋겠다..
<Coffee_Instant> 실례이지만
<Coffee_Instant> 지금 계신곳이 어디인지 알 수 있을까요 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 여행한번 가보고 싶어요
<Coffee_Instant> 캘리포니아!?인가요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 커피 좋아하시는 분이니, 코나커피가 어디서 나오는지 아셔야하는데...
<Coffee_Instant> 그렇게 애호가 수준은 아니에요 ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 하와이 살아요
<Coffee_Instant> 그냥 역사도 내용도 그리고 지식도 없이 그냥 커피만 좋아할 뿐이에요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 하..하와이!!!
<Coffee_Instant> .......
<Coffee_Instant> 분..분명히 여행다녀왔는데
<Seony> 요새 낮에 좀 더워서...
<Coffee_Instant> ....커피는 못마셔봤어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 오... 관광 한 번 왔다가셨군요
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 커피가 유명했군요...
<Seony> 흐... 저런... 와이키키에 있는 Island Coffee 꼭 마셔봐야하는데...
<Coffee_Instant> ;;; 삼일동안 커피 마셔보지도 못했는데;;
<Seony> 거기 아니면 어디서도 마셔볼 수 없는 그런 커피거든요...
<Coffee_Instant> =_=;
<Coffee_Instant> 언제 다시한번 가볼려나요...
<Seony> 가족이랑 오신건가봐요?
<Coffee_Instant> 네
<Seony> 뱅기값 많이 들었겠꾼요...
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ;;
<Coffee_Instant> 아버지 어머니 결혼기념일 겸
<Seony> 저 와이프 친구네 식구들이 한 번 놀러왔었는데, 거긴 7명이 왔었거든요...
<Coffee_Instant> 제 첫월급 겸 첫 휴가 보너스..
<Seony> 대충 계산해보니까 한 1,500만원 썼더라구요..
<Coffee_Instant> 그렇게 갔었어요
<Seony> 아..
<Coffee_Instant> 1500요?
<Coffee_Instant> 7명 치곤 많이 쓰진 않은 것 같아요...
<Coffee_Instant> 아버지 어머니 저 누나 이렇게 네명이서
<Seony> 네... 제가 가이드 해드렸거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 800만 가까이 사용햇을꺼에요
<Coffee_Instant> 현지인이 있다는게 많은 도움이 되긴 해요..ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 흐... 식구가 다 같이 해외 나가는 게 진짜 쉬운 게 아닌데...
<Coffee_Instant> 어우 정말이에요
<Coffee_Instant> 가족 개개인의 생각 상황 건강 등...
<Coffee_Instant> 이유도있고..
<Seony> 저희집 식구들도 아직 한 번도 못와봤거든요...
<Coffee_Instant> 쉽게 가지 못하는 거리이기도 하고...
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하죠. 뭐 어디 옆동네 놀러가는 게 아니니...
<Coffee_Instant> 아
<Coffee_Instant> 어짜피 카나 쪽에 못갔었겠네요
<Coffee_Instant> 저희가 여행간 곳은 북부 섬쪽이에요
<Seony> 오아후섬 북부요?
<Coffee_Instant> 네.
<Seony> 코나는 다른 섬이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 3박 4일이래도 오아후는 거의 다 도셨을 거에요...
<Coffee_Instant> 꼭 그렇지도 않아요...
<Coffee_Instant> 부모님들 모시고 다니기에
<Coffee_Instant> 장거리 이동을..
<Coffee_Instant> 무리해서라도 할 수가 없었어요..
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하겠꾼요. 하긴 저도 와이프 친구식구들 왔을 때 4박 5일동안 반 밖에 못돌았으니..
<Coffee_Instant> 호텔 기점으로 돌아다닌 것 밖예 없었어요..
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 하와이산 커피 원두를..
<Coffee_Instant> 만약 한국으로 배송한다고 하면
<Coffee_Instant> 배....-_- 꼽이 훠어어얼씬 크겠죠?
<Seony> 커피 자체는 얼마 안하는데, 배송이 좀 비쌀 거에요...
<Seony> 한국이 배송이 워낙 싸기도 하고...
<Coffee_Instant> 아
<Coffee_Instant> 다행이
<Coffee_Instant> 압구정동에
<Coffee_Instant> 코나빈스라고 코나커피 취급하는 점포가 있네요
<Coffee_Instant> 낼 가봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 제 친구 중 하나가, 하와이 커피를 한국에 유통시켜볼려고 했던 친구가 하나 있었거든요...
<Seony> 근데 그 친구 말이, 한국에 코나 짝퉁이 무쟈게 많대요..
<Seony> 그래서 제가 팁을 하나 드린다면,
<Seony> 하와이에서 코나커피라고 인정하는 커피는 딱 하나 밖에 없어요.
<Seony> 하와이 빅아일랜드섬의 "코나"라는 지방에서 나온 커피만 코나커피로 인정해줘요.
<Seony> 그러니 원산지를 확인하시면 될 거에요.
<Coffee_Instant> 하와이 빅아일랜드섬의 코나
<Coffee_Instant> 인거죠..?
<Seony> 네.
<Seony> 거기서 재배된 커피만 인정해줘요.
<Seony> 근데 친구 말로는, 한국에서는 아무 커피나 코나 딱지 붙여놓고 판다고 하더라구요..
<Coffee_Instant> 오리진 씰 붙어있나요?
<Seony> 음... 여기서는 흔하게 먹는거라 그렇게 씰까지 붙이고 그러진 않는데요..
<Coffee_Instant> ...뭔 대한민국에 가자 아닌게 없다냐...-_-;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 가짜
<Coffee_Instant> 작년 가을인가
<Coffee_Instant> 그 루왁커피였나
<Coffee_Instant> 그것도 가짜 너무 많아가지고 단속하고 방송하고 난리였었거든요
<Coffee_Instant> 루왁커피 10종 8개는 가짜였ㄱ
<Seony> 네. 한국은 뭐 하나 뜨면 삽시간에... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 나머지 하나는 강제로 너구리에 먹인 후 배설시킨 커피 이런식...
<Seony> 헛... 너구리...
<Coffee_Instant> 아 그것도 있어요...
<Coffee_Instant> 한국에 있는 보이차
<Coffee_Instant> 100개중 99개는 보이차가 아닌 증숙차
<Coffee_Instant> ....-_-;
<Seony> 보이차도 중국쪽 자료 보면 관리가 아주 엄격하다더라구요..
<Coffee_Instant> 그거..
<Coffee_Instant> 수출 안되요
<Coffee_Instant> 그런데도 불구하고 한국엔 참 많이 유통된다죠..-_-?
<Seony> 포장해서 판매하는 거 있지않아요?
<Coffee_Instant> 관광한 사람에게 아주 소량으로 판매만 된다고 하더라고요
<Coffee_Instant> 보이차를 국내에 들여와 사업할만한 수량은 구하지 못한다 하더군요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 보이차야말로 진짜 살빼는 차라고 해서 유명하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 저도 그말 들었어요
<Coffee_Instant> +_+ 막 막 죽여줘요!!
<Coffee_Instant> 전 이만 나갈 준비 해야겠어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.
<Seony> 나중에 또 뵈요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ 오후에 압구정동가서 코나빈스 한번 들렸다가 가보구요
<Coffee_Instant> 그럼 +_+ 화이팅입니다!!
<Seony> :)
<Coffee_Instant> 오전 업무시간 제가 다 빼앗아 버렸네요
<Coffee_Instant> 헤헤 +_+
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 챗하면서 일해서 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 그럼 가볼게요 +_+!
<Seony> 아... 커피 얘기하니까 커피가 Eod기네..
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-26
<drake_kr> 어라 코분투 사무실 뭔일 생겼나
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 아이구나 있네..
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ??
<drake_kr> bluedusk: Cobuntu_office 요
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 무슨일있어요? 설마 사무실 쫓겨난건 아니죠?
<drake_kr> 전 쪼끼났음
<bluedusk> 가입인사 댓글 5페이지..ㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 전설을 쓰시는건가 저분..;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 나도 가입인사 해볼까..
<bluedusk> 난 댓글 5개나 달리려나.;
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 두개쯤?
<bluedusk> 굳모닝~
<DarkCircle> 아 배아파 -ㅅ-
<susuhun> 안녕하세요. 우분투 초보인데, 다운받은 php-5.3.1을 설치 하려고 하는데 어떻게 해야 될까요? ^^;
<bluedusk> sudo apt-get install php
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 다운바든거면
<susuhun> 네 ^^;
<bluedusk> sudo dpkg -i php-5.3.1
<bluedusk> 정확히 다시 말씀드리면
<bluedusk> sudo dpkg -i 다운받으신 패키지
<susuhun> 그러면 php-5.3.1.tar.gz 파일이 있는 위치에서 위에 명령어 대로 하면 되는 건가요?
<susuhun> dpkg-split: php-5.3.1 파일을 읽는 데 오류가 발생했습니다: Is a directory dpkg: php-5.3.1을(를) 처리하는 데 오류가 발생했습니다 (--install):  dpkg-split 하위 프로세스가 오류 2번을 리턴했습니다 처리하는 데 오류가 발생했습니다:  php-5.3.1
<susuhun> 라고 나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> susuhun 우분투에선 다운받으실 필요가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 은근히 초보자들이 자주 실수하는건데 tar.gz를 받아서 설치하려고 시도하거든요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 sudo apt-get install 쓰시면 알아서 잘 설치돼요
<DarkCircle> dpkg로 설치하실 수 있는건 확장자가 deb 인 거구요. 이건 다운받은 파일을 리네임 한다고 해결되는 문제가아님둥
<ihavnoth> 보충하자면 dpkg가 패키지 관리자고 dpkg를 사용하는 방법은 적절한 *.deb파일을 받아서 dpkg로 설치하는건데
<ihavnoth> apt가 그 적절한(현재 사용하고 있는 시스템에 맞는) *.deb를 다운 받아서 dpkg를 호출해서 설치해줍니다
<susuhun> 음..좋은 설명 감사합니다. 그런데, 제가 zend optimizer 때문에 php를 php-5.3.1 버젼을 설치해야 한다고 하더라구요.
<susuhun> apt-get 명령어로는 php-5.3.1버젼은 설치가 안되는것 같고, 그래서 웹검색 도중에 어찌어찌 php-5.3.1.tar.gz파일을 다운은 받았는데,
<ihavnoth> 찾아보니 제 설명이 틀린 부분이 있을 수 도있겠네요 apt와 dpkg 의존이 없는것도 같네요(참고만하세요)
<susuhun> 혹시 그러면 tar.gz 파일을 이용하지 않고도, php-5.3.1 버젼을 설치하는 방법 도 있을까요?
<ihavnoth> zend optimizer가 목적이시면
<ihavnoth> 구글에 우분투 배포판 버젼 + zend optimizer로 검색하시면
<ihavnoth> 누군가 이미 질문을 해놨을것 같네요
<ihavnoth> 10.04쓰세요?
<susuhun> 네
<ihavnoth> 특별한 설명은 없네요
<ihavnoth> http://www.detector-pro.com/2010/04/install-zend-optimizer-and-ioncube-loader-on-linux.html
<ihavnoth> apt-get으로 설치하면 php 버젼이 5.3.2인가요?
<susuhun> 네 5.3.2네요
<ihavnoth> susuhun, Zend 버젼 보시면 5.3 지원인거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 5.3.2도 지원될꺼에요
<ihavnoth> http://www.zend.com/en/products/guard/downloads
<susuhun> 음..5.3.1 버젼이 제일 잘 맞는다고 무조건 그걸로 깔아놓으라는 명령을 받아서...; 한참 개고생하고 있네요 ㅠ
<ihavnoth> 아
<ihavnoth> 그럼 시키는대로 해야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> http://bongya.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-1004-php-downgrade-ZendOptimizer-%EC%84%A4%EC%B9%98
<ihavnoth> 여기 URL에 같은 고민을 한 사람이 있네요
<ihavnoth> karmic 저장조 잠시 추가해서
<UidX> ?
<ihavnoth> php 다시 깔았네요.. 지금도 동작될지는 모르겠네요
<susuhun> 음..감사합니다. 우선 저 url 보고 시도 좀 해봐야겠네요.
<ihavnoth> 아무래도 karmic 더이상 지원이 안될것도 같네요
<ihavnoth> susuhun, 아무래도 5.3.2 버젼 쓰는게 맞는거 같네요
<ihavnoth> 5.3.2가 최신버젼이면 아직 안정화 되지 않았다는둥 궁합이 안맞다는둥 그런 이유가 가능할지도 모르지만
<ihavnoth> 5.3.2도 옛날 버젼이군요...
<susuhun> 음...다시 이야기를 해봐야 하는걸까요 ㅋ 아무튼 여러가지로 감사합니다.
<ihavnoth> susuhun: 네 5.3.2도 충분히 검증될만한 시간이 지난거 같네요
<ihavnoth> susuhun: 대충 짐작으로 php를 다운그레이드하는건 더 많은 버그를 양산할꺼같네요
<yemharc> 흠....
<yemharc> 왠지 zend관련해서 물어보시는 대학(?)생 분들은 전부 php 다운그레이드를 하시는군요
<yemharc> 단순히 구버전으로 설치하려는 경우에는 이런저런 의존성 편의까지 고려하면
<yemharc> apt-get install php5=5.3.2  이런식으로 해주시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> apt-get install $PKG = $VERSION
<ihavnoth> 그런 방법있었군요 테스트해봐야겠네요
<ihavnoth> 버젼을 찾을 수 없다네요
<ihavnoth> 아마도 저 옵션은 apt-cache에서 검색되는 버젼이 어려게 있을때만 가능한거 같네요
<yemharc> 요게 조금 까다로운게 버전명이랑 패키지명이 정확해야돼요
<yemharc> 예를들면
<yemharc> apt-get install software-center=3.0.4
<yemharc> 이런식이죠
<yemharc> 그리고 저장소에서 더 이상 지원 안하는 구형 패키지는 딱히 방법이 없죠
<yemharc> 하려고 하면 지원이 끊긴 패키지의 저장소를 추가해야 합니다.
<ihavnoth> 네 지금 저장소에 가장 낮은 버젼이 5.3.2네요
<ihavnoth> 10.04에선 5.3.2가 기본으로 깔리니 그버젼쓰는게 젤 안정적일꺼같네요
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_Instant> 하잇하잇
<Coffee_Instant> 하나 여쭙고 싶습니다.
<Coffee_Instant> 64빗 으로 설치한 이후 32빗 바이너리를 추가 설치해야 됩니까?
<Seony> Coffee_Instant: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<Coffee_Instant> 제가 룰을 위반하였나요 ?
<Seony> 아뇨. 참고하시라고 드린 겁니다.
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 읽어보기는 했습니다..ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 워낙 조용해서 그래요 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 퇴근은 하셨나요?
<Seony> 네. 5시간 전에요.
<DarkCircle> 임수옹 안습 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> DarkCircle: 임수가 왜요?
<DarkCircle> 저기 본문에 예) ...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 7번 읽고 안습.
<DarkCircle> 저기 7번처럼 되는 이유가 ...
<DarkCircle> 네떡이 불안정해서 그런 경우도 있더군요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 한참 하다가 갑자기 뚝.
<Coffee_Instant> 다크서클님 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 :P
<Coffee_Instant> 해외이신가봐요?>
<Coffee_Instant> 서니님
<Coffee_Instant> 오늘 오후에 압구정동에 헛걸음만 하였어요
<Coffee_Instant> 코나빈스 라는 점포가 아에 사라졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> Coffee_Instant: 제가 아침에 해외라고 말씀 드린 거 같은데요?
<Coffee_Instant> 서니님 말씀이 아니었어요 해외는
<Seony> 아.. 제가 난독증이 ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 다크서클님에ㅔㄱ 여쭈어본다는게 지칭을 하지 않았구요 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 제가 잘못쓴거에요 ㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 어찌되었뜬
<Coffee_Instant> 멀리갔따가
<Coffee_Instant> 아무리찾아도 없는거에요 그 커피점포가
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요... 근데 코나 말고도 맛난 커피는 많으니... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 저야 선택권이 없으니 그냥 먹는 거고 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_Instant> 그거 완전 부러워요
<Coffee_Instant> 핡!
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_Instant> 엠하크님이라고 불러야 되나요 -_-?
<Coffee_Instant> ....
<Coffee_Instant> 에엠?
<Coffee_Instant> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 예밀님이라고 불러주시면 되요
<yemharc> Seony: 결국 애플에 메일 보내야 할거 같네요
<Coffee_Instant> 그렇군요
<Seony> 왜요?
<Coffee_Instant> 애플?
<yemharc> 1달러 테스트 결제는 잘만 해 가면서
<yemharc> 막상 please contract...
<Coffee_Instant> 응?
<Coffee_Instant> 앱 결제하신거에요?
<yemharc> 뭐어, 좀 많이 지릅니다 :)
<DarkCircle> 테스트 결제는 실제로는 결제가 안되는게 맞지 않나요?
<Coffee_Instant> 예밀님 한국이세요?
<DarkCircle> 결제하고 다시 환불이니 ..
<Coffee_Instant> 빌링체크위한 1달러이니까
<yemharc> 근데 테스트결제가 승인이 떨어진다는건 바꿔말하면 카드 자체는 결제승인이 된다는 말이니까요
<Coffee_Instant> 실제로 지불은 안되긴해요
<Coffee_Instant> 아니에요...
<yemharc> 만약 그것도 안된다면 애초에 빨갛게 "이 카드는 잘못된 결제수단입니다" 하거든요
<Coffee_Instant> 그냥 빌링체크일 수도 있고
<Coffee_Instant> 한국이세요???
<Coffee_Instant> 지금 계신곳이..
<yemharc> 한국이죠
<Coffee_Instant> 앱하나 결제에 국가제한있나...
<DarkCircle> 카드마다 다른데
<DarkCircle> 국가제한 걸린 카드가 있어요
<yemharc> 정확히는 카드에 있긴 합니다만
<Coffee_Instant> 그냥 해외구매할 때 빌링어드레스가 안맞아서 거절당하는경우 허다해서...
<DarkCircle> 내국 전용.
<yemharc> JCB카드라 일본에서 잘 되거든요
<DarkCircle> 일본에선 되는데
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 안되면
<Coffee_Instant> 그럼은요...
<Coffee_Instant> 아마존 페이먼트 이용해 보셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 카드사 지원이 안되는것일지도 ..
<yemharc> 아마존 페이먼트는 뭔가요
<Coffee_Instant> 어...
<Coffee_Instant> 대리지불 이라고 생각하면 되는데..한국인 입장에선 빌링어드레스 숨겨서 지불하는..뭐 그런 좋은거에요
<yemharc> 이름만 보면 페이팔 같은데...
<Coffee_Instant> 네 맞아요 페이팔..
<Coffee_Instant> 페이팔은 생각외로 거절 많이 당하니까
<Coffee_Instant> ㅇ
<Coffee_Instant> 아마존가지고 지불로 갈아탄 사람이 많긴해요
<yemharc> 페이팔은 문제가 앱스토어에서 공식적인 결제 수단의 하나로 인정해서
<yemharc> 타 국가 주소 계정은 안받아요
<Coffee_Instant> 음
<Coffee_Instant> 안드로이드만 사용해서 애플껀 잘 모르겠어요
<DarkCircle> 제일 무난한게 BC+Visa 조합인데
<Coffee_Instant> 앱하나 결제하는데 승인거절이 나나요,...?
<Coffee_Instant> 비자가 괜찮아요...
<DarkCircle> 언제든지 승인 거절 나죠
<Coffee_Instant> 제가 가진 카드중에..
<yemharc> DarkCircle: BC+visa조합도 있긴 합니다
<Coffee_Instant> 제일 성공율 좋은게
<Coffee_Instant> 신한 비자카드였어요
<DarkCircle> yemharc 그걸로 테스트를 해보시는게 (...)
<yemharc> 근데 일본 스토어는 자국 비자 아니면 아예 안받아요
<Coffee_Instant> 나머진..국민이든 롯데든 한번쯤 거절당한적이 있어서.
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 일본 앱스토어에서 구매하시는건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Coffee_Instant> 아 일본...
<Coffee_Instant> 그럼 모르겠어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 그러면 어드레스 맞아야 할건데 ...
<Coffee_Instant> 일본도 1달러 빌링체크하나요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐, 딱히 결제거부가 이번이 처음도 아니고...
<DarkCircle> 애플은 전세계 공통.
<yemharc> 그때그때 달라요
<yemharc> 어떤때에는 1.1달러도 하고
<yemharc> 환율에 좀 영향 받긴 합니다
<yemharc> 일본스토어는 엔화결제라서요
<Coffee_Instant> 음...
<Coffee_Instant> 일본에도 아마존페이먼트가 잇을라나
<DarkCircle> 한국은 달러결제 ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<Coffee_Instant> ........
<yemharc> 그렇다기보다 대부분의 스토어가 달러결제로 가요
<yemharc> 일본은 그 특수 케이스 중의 하나고
<Coffee_Instant> 그럼...
<Coffee_Instant> 키프트카드라도...;;;;
<DarkCircle> 자국 화폐로 결제하는나라는 아마 애플 대리점이 있는 국가에 한해서 가능할거예요
<DarkCircle> 일본에는 대리점이 있슴둥.
<Coffee_Instant> 에밀님 말씀이 맞아요
<yemharc> 여튼 그러니까 통합 글로벌 앱스토어랑 애플 체크아웃 나오면 또 한번 대박칠텐데....
<Coffee_Instant> 그냥 달러를 엔화로 환율변경해놓은것밖에
<Coffee_Instant> ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 그냥 환율을 변경해놓은건 아니예요
<yemharc> 아 물론 그 통합작업 완료될 때 쯤이면 우리나라는 모바일도 셧다운제 들어가고 선 심의 안 받으면 안되니까
<DarkCircle> 만약 엔화로 해놨더라면
<yemharc> 앱스토어 차단 오오
<DarkCircle> 매일매일 가격이 달라져야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 며칠에 한번씩 달라짐둥
<Coffee_Instant> 그건 한국 안드로이드 마켓도 마찬가지에요
<DarkCircle> 일본은 특히 심해서 매일매일 반영하면 난리나요 .
<yemharc> 환율 적용해서 하려고 들면 사실 가장 좋은건 기프트카드죠
<DarkCircle> 요새 엔화가 1470원정도 하는데
<DarkCircle> (평균)
<yemharc> 쌀때 사서 비쌀때 쓴다
<Coffee_Instant> 음
<yemharc> 근데 사실 요즘 슬슬 회의감을 느끼고 있어서 다시 북미 스토어로 돌아갈까도 하고 있어요
<Coffee_Instant> 예전에는
<Coffee_Instant> 홍콩 애플스토어가
<Coffee_Instant> 참.. 많이 썼는데 말이에요
<Coffee_Instant> 어가 <- 어를
<yemharc> 지금도 제일 많이 쓰입니다
<Coffee_Instant> 여전한가봐요?
<yemharc> 동 서양의 모든 것들이 모이는 환락의 도시...는 아니고
<Coffee_Instant> 안드로이드 마켓에는...
<yemharc> 어쨌든 최종적으로는 북미스토어로 들어갑니다만 일단 양쪽 어디서 나오건 제일 먼저 받아가는게 홍콩 스토어라서요
<Coffee_Instant> 애무의정석이라고..-_- 최고매출 1위에서 내려올 생각을 안합니다......
<DarkCircle> 애무의정석 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그거 진짜 무슨 생각으로 올렸는진 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 세계 최고의 앱 = =
<DarkCircle> FBI에 점령당한 메가업로드 http://www.megaupload.com/
<yemharc> 제대로 털렸죠
<Seony> 헐...
<Coffee_Instant> 하ㅓㄹ
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> 진짭니까 저거..?
<DarkCircle> \-_-/ 올레
<DarkCircle> 저거 진짜.
<DarkCircle> 저기 운영자 구속되었는데
<Coffee_Instant> 쩐..다..;;;
<DarkCircle> 저기 명시된대로 저작법위반+돈세탁
<DarkCircle> 그리고 또 하나가 첫번째.
<DarkCircle> 돈세탁의 규모가 어느정도 되냐면
<DarkCircle> 고가의 차를 12대를 개인 소장.
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<yemharc> 사실 사람들이 착각하는게, 메가업로드 털린게 저작권이 포인트가 아니라 돈세탁인데
<Coffee_Instant> 돈세탁,,,-_-
<Coffee_Instant> 규모가 마약급인가요
<yemharc> 그게 마침 SOPA 법제화랑 겹치면서 자유침해 등등의 쟁점으로 둔갑해 버렸죠
<Coffee_Instant> 꽤나 좀 큰모양이네요
<Coffee_Instant> 소파 기각되었죠?
<Coffee_Instant> SOPA
<yemharc> 고가차량_12대를_굴리지만_나는야_자유의_투사.zip
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;
<DarkCircle> http://www.fnnews.com/view?ra=Sent1101m_View&corp=fnnews&arcid=201201240100199350009619&cDateYear=2012&cDateMonth=01&cDateDay=23
<yemharc> 아, 앞에 돈세탁 빠졌다...
<DarkCircle> SOPA하곤 전혀 상관 없어요.
<yemharc> 소파는 현재 법제화를 두고 계류중입니다
<Coffee_Instant> 음...
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 네 그러니까 소파랑 겹치면서 둔갑
<Coffee_Instant> 쩌네-_-
<DarkCircle> 그리고 적용된 법률은 소파가 아니라 미 국내 저작권법
<Coffee_Instant> 메가업로드가 저런곳였나...
<Coffee_Instant> 여전히 리눅스 64비트는 불안한 모양이네요 -_-
<Coffee_Instant> 다시 32비트로 설치
<DarkCircle> 그래도 전 64비트 써요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅠ_ㅠ 에잉 내시간
<DarkCircle> 전 통째로 빌드해서 쓰는중
<DarkCircle> 아주 멀쩡하니 잘 돌아가요
<Coffee_Instant> 괜찮아요?
<DarkCircle> 컴파일러도 64비트 기반이라 32비트 nasm 쓰면 에러남
<DarkCircle> nasm (명령)
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;;;
<DarkCircle> 아주 쓸만하죠
<Coffee_Instant> 그냥 매트랩같은건 윈도우서 하든가 해야죠 뭐 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 매트랩 64비트 바이너리 있지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 64비트 환경에서도 32비트 바이너리 어지간하면 다 돌아가요
<Coffee_Instant> 그거 하나 때문에 64 해볼까 생각은 했는데요..
<Coffee_Instant> 그 오랜시간이 지났는데도 불구하고 중요 바이너리가 32비트 인것들이 많네요
<DarkCircle> 에뮬레이션 모드로 동작 하면 된다능.
<Coffee_Instant> 더군다나 노트북 그래픽카드도   ati인지라..
<DarkCircle> ati라도 잘 돌아가는데요 :D
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> 정말요?
<DarkCircle> ati 꼽아놓고 64비트로 쓰다가
<Coffee_Instant> ati 정신차렸나 -_-?
<DarkCircle> GPU 쿨러가 고장나면서 타버려서 결국 HD3000 쓰지만
<Coffee_Instant> ..;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<DarkCircle> 까탈리스트가 병맛스럽게 까탈까탈 한건 지금도 똑같아요
<DarkCircle> 그래도 꽤 쓸만함.
<Coffee_Instant> 거지같아 ati ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> HD3000 텍스처 렌더링 바보같이 하는것보단 3000배 나음 =3
<DarkCircle> 아직도 HD3000 <- ati아님. 렌더링 그지같이 하는건
<Coffee_Instant> 까탈까탈
<DarkCircle> 악평이 너무나 자자해서 앞으로 어찌될진 모르겠네요.
<DarkCircle> Nvidia > ati > matrox >intel 정도 되는듯
<Coffee_Instant> 리눅스에서 호환성요?
<DarkCircle> 네 3D 가속.
<Coffee_Instant> 아...
<Coffee_Instant> 인텔이야
<Coffee_Instant> 드라이버 모두 오픈해 놓아서
<Coffee_Instant> 64빗이라도 잘되는데
<Coffee_Instant> Nvidia는 모르겠고
<DarkCircle> i915 이후는 다 거시기 .
<Coffee_Instant> ati는 리눅스 지원 안한다 발표도 한 이후라 -_-
<DarkCircle> 엔비댜 드라이버가 제일 완벽해요
<DarkCircle> ati가 안하는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 우분투하고 ati하고 계약이 만료되었심둥
<Coffee_Instant> ㅓㄹ..
<DarkCircle> 그래서 ati드라이버 쓰려면 서드파티 ppa에서 받아야 해요
<DarkCircle> 아까도 말씀드렸지만 전 소스 받아서 빌드해서 씀.
<Coffee_Instant> 능력자...-_-;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 왕초보 저로선
<Coffee_Instant> 힘든 일이에요!!!
<Coffee_Instant> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 능력자라기보단
<DarkCircle> 스크립트의 힘을 빌리는건데요 (먼산)
<Coffee_Instant> (먼산...)
<Coffee_Instant> 드디어
<Coffee_Instant> 국가가 카카오톡 털이가 시작이 되었습니다
<Coffee_Instant> http://www.etnews.com/201201260025
<DarkCircle> 저건 당연한것.
<DarkCircle> 개인 전화번호 뿐만 아니라 전화번호부 목록에 있는 모든 전화번호를 사용자의 승인 없이 멋대로 긁어가는건 정보통신법 위반일 수 있죠
<DarkCircle> 게다가 그것에 대한 명시적 안내도 없구요.
<Coffee_Instant> 64빗 해볼까...-_-;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 그럼 나중에 뵙겠습니다
<Coffee_Instant> 뿅
<yemharc> Seony: 헐 낚였어요 (...)
<Seony> 뭘요?
<yemharc> 결제요
<yemharc> ...되요
<yemharc> 최근에 결제하려고 했던게 그 트리플타운 게임 턴제한 없애는거였는데요
<yemharc> 그것만 안되는거네요 (.....)
<Seony> 음... 일단 된다니 잘된거군요...
<yemharc> 결제 오버로 막혔던건 진작에 풀린 상태구요
 * DarkCircle 와~ 낚였다~
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> (...)
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 파닥파닥...
<DarkCircle> yemharc: 파닥파닥...
<DarkCircle> (장단은 맞춰야 제맛)
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요오요오ㅛ
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하십니까!
<Coffee_Instant> 방갑습니다!!!
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 리눅스민트는 다 좋은데 한글이...영 미흡하네요 ㅠㅠ\
<Coffee_Instant> 어어허엉허ㅓㅇ허어헝허어헝ㅎ
<jason-jang> 여러 분들이 다 바쁜지 잠수중이시네요? Coffee_Instant
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 아무래도 참여자 대다수가 해외지역에 살고 계신지도 모르겠어요 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 오늘도 조용하군요.
<Coffee_Instant> \
<Coffee_Instant> 저 있어요!!!
<jason-jang> 안녕하세요~ razGon_iPad
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<razGon_iPad> 감사합니다.
<razGon_iPad> 오늘은 제 메인컴이 잠시 실신한 관계로...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드로 접속했습니다
<razGon_iPad> 이거 무슨 문제 인지요?
<razGon_iPad> 뒤에 코드 뺏다 켜면 한참있다가 켜야지 컴이 들어와요
<razGon_iPad> 코드 꼳은 채로 있으면 언제든지 켜지는데
<razGon_iPad> 부품교체로 빼놓았다가 다시 끼면 컴의 맛이 가있습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 그러다가 한참뒤에 다시 전원이 켜집니다.
<razGon_iPad> 짧게는 한 30분 가량 걸리구요. 길게는 몇시간씩 걸리기도 합니다.
<jason-jang> 우선 전원공급장치...가 의심스럽네요.
<razGon_iPad>  파워서플라이요?
<razGon_iPad> 흠... 그거 교체하기 전부터 그랬구요.
<razGon_iPad> 교체하고 난뒤에도 그랬습니다.
<jason-jang> 아....그래요?? 저는 퇴근후 아직 씻지도 못하고 잔무 좀 보느라고...먼저 좀 일찍 일어 나야 겠네요.
<razGon_iPad> 예 내일 뵙겟습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 깊고 좋은잠 주무세요
<jason-jang> 증상은 전원 부품 중 콘덴서 불량일 때 나타나는 증상이 분명한데....파워 서플라이가 아니라면! 메인 보드에...원통형 콘덴서=전해 콘덴서 중에서 열십자 모양 + 의 뚜껑 부분이 볼록하게 배 부른 모양을 하고 있는 것이 있는지 찾아보세요.
<ihavnoth> razGon_iPad,  메인보드 콘덴 서탄 거없 나살펴보세
<razGon_iPad> 아마도 그거인거 같습니다.
<ihavnoth> 3D 로 설정하 고들어왔더 니      한 글    띄어쓰기가... 이상해지는군 요
<Coffee_Instant> 음
<razGon_iPad> 일단 찾아보겠습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 메인보드 문제.
<jason-jang> 보통 새끼 손톱 한마디만한 크기 = 담배 필터 크기 정도? ....인데 그 크기 약 10개 쯤 있답니다. 수명 문제도 있지만 mtbf 기간 중이라고 해도 생산 불량일 때는 조루? 한답니다. ㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 근데 문제라고 생각되면 보드 변경해야 되는 거죠?
<razGon_iPad> 기간은 오래 되었습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 아수스 거라고 해도 6년째니깐요.
<jason-jang> 콘덴서 불량인 경우 콘덴서만 교체하면 되는데......자가 수리 또는 동네에서 수리를 하면 되지만, 본사 = 메이커에서는 인건비 땜에 수리 보다는 전체 교환을 유도하더라고요.
<jason-jang> 그럼 이만 쓰러지겠습니다. 또 뵈여~
<razGon_iPad> 흠, 콘댄서가 생각보다 많네요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 일단 찾는거 포기.
<razGon_iPad> 일단 내일 찾아보구 안되면 그때서 고려 해보려구요.
<razGon_iPad> 이번주는 할일도 많고 지쳐서요
<DarkCircle> 전 토욜날 발표인데 죽갔네요 -ㅅ-
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 오... 닭써클옹~! 토요일날 발표... 오...
<ihavnoth> 말로만 듣던 ibus 문제가 이거였군요
<ihavnoth> 2D로 사용하다보니 못느꼈는데 3D로 설정해서 로그인하니 이상해졌네요
<DarkCircle> 유니티 쓰시나요?
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 아아~~~~~
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 전 그냥 기본으로 깔려있는거 그대로 쓰거든요
<ihavnoth> 로그인할때  3D 선택안하면 문제 없네요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 gnome으로 바꿔써보세요
<DarkCircle> xim때문에 그런거 같던데 ...
<ihavnoth> 그냥 nabi쓰죠뭐
<ihavnoth> 기본으로 깔려있는거 쓰는거 좋아해요...
<DarkCircle> ibus+xim 문제인걸로 알고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 이 문제 꽤 오래전에 해결됐고
<DarkCircle> krisna 옹이 이방 몇번 왔다갔다 하면서 잘 되냐고 확인도 해보시고 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> krisna <- 이분이 입력기 개발하시는분
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 시간날때 검색좀 해봐야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 다른데선 문제가 확인이 됐는데 유니티에서 안되는 문제가 뭔지 아직 정확히 안되더라고요
<ihavnoth> 아 아닉 유니티는 해결안됐나보군요
<DarkCircle> 유니티는 개발 방식이 완전 블랙박스 방식이라 ..
<DarkCircle> 까봐야 문제를 알거 같은데 추측성 이슈만 난무
<ihavnoth> 유니티 일주일 정도 썼는데 슬슬 적응되네요
<ihavnoth> 12.04도 유니티 기본으로 설정되서 나올까요?
<ihavnoth> 10.04로 계속 버티다가 안드로이드 ICS 빌드가 잘 안되서 급하게 11.10으로 업그레이드 하게 됐네요
<DarkCircle> 네 아마도 유니티가 계속 쭉 기본으로 될 듯 합니다. 캐노니컬 정책이라서요
<ihavnoth> 그럼 바꾸지 말고 계속 이걸로 적응해야겠네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 메롱~!
<ihavnoth> 이제 ps -ef 해서 처음보는 프로세스도 많네요
<DarkCircle> 유니티가 잘 나가면 Win7보다 인터페이스가 더 편해질 수도 있는데 지금 개발 방향으로 봐선 오버킬을 좀 하는듯
<DarkCircle> 지금 이상태에서 자잘한 문제만 해결한다면 그놈(본래 모드)보단 유니티가 낫긴 해요.
<Coffee_Instant> ....
<Coffee_Instant> 솔직히...
<Coffee_Instant> 그놈 3 + mate인 리눅스민트
<Coffee_Instant> 너무 좋아요;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 인터페이스 쩔어!!!!!
<Coffee_Instant> 한글문제 크리
<jchrono> 안녕하세요
<jchrono>  안녕하세요. 도움이 필요해서 왔는데요.
<jchrono> configure: error: *** zlib.h missing - please install first or check config.log ***
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요!
<jchrono> 이문제때문에 openssh를 설치하려고
<jchrono> 알아보다가
<jchrono> 이문제때문에 make setup이안되서요
<jchrono> 아 make install이 안되네요
<jchrono> make: *** 타겟 `install'를 만들 규칙이 없음.  멈춤.
<jchrono> 이렇게뜨네요
<jincreator> jchrono: 뭘 깔려고 하시는데요?
<jchrono> openssh
<jchrono> 요
<jincreator> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jchrono> 지금 sudo apt get에 없어서요
<jincreator> 음...우분투가 아니신가요?
<jchrono> 우분투인데
<jchrono> 커스터마이즈된걸받아서
<jchrono> 없나봐요ㅗ
<jincreator> 위 명령어를 내리면 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<jchrono> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 openssh-server 패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다.  하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다. 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른 곳에서 패키지를 받아와야 하는 경우일 수도 있습니다.  E: 'ope
<jchrono> 이렇게뜨네요
<jincreator> E: 'ope 뒤로는 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<jchrono> No command 'ope' found, did you mean:  Command 'opt' from package 'llvm' (universe)  Command 'op' from package 'op' (universe)  Command 'ipe' from package 'ipe' (universe)  Command 'one' from package 'opennebula' (universe)  Command 'open' from package 'console-tools' (universe)  Command 'open' from package 'kbd' (main)  Command 'open' from package 'open.app' (universe)  Command 'vpe' from package 'texlive-latex-extra' (main)  Co
<jincreator> 아, 아뇨...
<Coffee_Instant> -f 하면 되지 않을까요?
<jincreator> 아까 "패키지 목록을 읽는..." 뒤가 잘려서 안보여서요.
<Coffee_Instant> 의존성 누락 의미인것 같은데요..
<jchrono> 어디다가요?
<jchrono> 추가하면되나요
<Coffee_Instant> sudo apt-get -f install
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 얘기 들어보니까 이번 그놈세미나 내용은 별로 없다고 하던데
<DarkCircle> 일단 잘 배우고 와요 - -/
<DarkCircle> cogl이랑 clutter쪽 꽤 흥미로울거심.
<jchrono> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 5개 업그레이드 안 함.
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 음...그런가요? clutter는 말 많이 듣기는 했는데...
<DarkCircle> gobject-introspection은 "무슨 소리야?" 가 나올 얘기들이겠지만 .
<jincreator> (...)
<jchrono> 이렇게뜨네요
<Coffee_Instant> .......
<DarkCircle> clutter 가 OpenGL 2D 프론엔드예요
<DarkCircle> cogl은 opengl 인터페이스 같은놈이고
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 네, 미고 하면서 나온 걸로 알고 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 미고랑은 상관 없어요
<DarkCircle> 원래 있던 프로젝트임.
<Coffee_Instant> 미고 프로젝트가...
<Coffee_Instant> 지금도 하고있나요..?
<DarkCircle> 미고는 그냥 따다 쓰는거 =3
<jincreator> 응? 그랬군요...
<Coffee_Instant> 미고가 노키아랑 합치고...
<Coffee_Instant> 또 그걸 삼성이랑 합..쳤나 그랬을꺼에요
<DarkCircle> 네 그걸 삼성이 지금 하고 있죠
<DarkCircle> 삼성에서 그거 바다랑 합친다고 그러던데
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<jchrono> 제가 뭘잘못했나요??
<jincreator> 노키아 마에모가 인텔 모블린이랑 합쳤고 다시 삼성과 합쳐져 타이젠이 되었죠.
<Coffee_Instant> .....
<jincreator> 바다는 아닐 겁니다...
<jchrono> 잘 몰라서요 죄송합니다
<jincreator> jchrono: sudo apt-get -f install openssh-server
<Coffee_Instant> 바다를 합친거 아닌가요..?
<jincreator> 를 의미하셨던 걸겁니다.
<jincreator> 바다는 아닌 걸로 알고있어요.
<DarkCircle> 그 티젠 프로젝트가
<DarkCircle> 바다랑 또 합쳐져요 -.-
<jincreator> 이전부터 삼성 어쩌구 리눅스가 있었는데 그거랑 합친 걸로 알고 있었는데...
<DarkCircle> 확실한건 아닌데
<Coffee_Instant> 무슨... 인텔은
<DarkCircle> 최근 나온 얘기가 플랫폼을 아얘 하나로 만들어버리자
<Coffee_Instant> 쭈쭈빵빵 합치는걸 참 조아하네요;;;
<DarkCircle> ...랄까 ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 이게 개념없는 헛소리 같긴 한데
<DarkCircle> (사실 내부 직원중에 무슨생각으로 합치는지 제대로 파악하는 직원 많지 않은상황)
<DarkCircle> 일단 삼성 내부에서 쓰는 플랫폼이 ...
<DarkCircle> GTK 기반.
<Coffee_Instant> http://www.forbes.com/sites/elizabethwoyke/2012/01/13/samsung-merging-its-bada-os-with-intel-backed-tizen-project/2/
<Coffee_Instant> ......바다랑 합쳤네요..
<jincreator> jchrono: 아. 귓속말 하시면 저만 볼 수 있잖아요...
<jincreator> 음...안되셨군요.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 쉽게 말하자면
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드처럼
<DarkCircle> 커널이나 바이너리 같은것들은 그냥 상관 없는데 이 API같은게 하나로 정리가 된다 이얘기지요
<jchrono> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 openssh-server 패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다.  하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다. 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른 곳에서 패키지를 받아와야 하는 경우일 수도 있습니다.  E: 'ope
<DarkCircle> 가뜩이나 바다 API 정리도 안되어서 난잡해죽겠고만 ...
<jchrono> 아렇게뜨네요
<Coffee_Instant> .....
<Coffee_Instant> 혹시;;
<Coffee_Instant> ssh 설치된 상태 아닌가요 -_-?
<jincreator> 음...이미 깔려있으면 이미 깔려있다고 떠요.
<jchrono> 어떻게알아보나요??
<jincreator> dpkg -l | grep openssh
<jincreator> 참고로 paste.ubuntu.com을 쓰시면 편합니다.
<Coffee_Instant> arm용 리눅스하면은
<Coffee_Instant> 생각나는게..
<jchrono> media@media-server:~$ dpkg -l | grep openssh ii  openssh-client                        1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3                           secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines
<Coffee_Instant> 자우르시안 그거랑...
<jchrono> 이렇게 뜨네요
<jincreator> 안깔려있네요.
<DarkCircle> 자우르스
<Coffee_Instant> 그리고 요피던가?
<DarkCircle> 네
<jincreator> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<DarkCircle> 그리고 또 하나가 있는데
<jincreator> ...맞는지 기억이 가물가물하네요.
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 IPaQ PDA에 깔렸던넘이 있죠
<Coffee_Instant> ...어..제스?
<Coffee_Instant> 제스는..... 윈CE던가..;
<DarkCircle> 원래 아이팩에는 윈도우가 깔려나왔었지만
<Coffee_Instant> 어..리눅스인게.... 자우루스...정도..?
<DarkCircle> 이넘 펌웨어를 절묘한 버튼터치로 조작해주면
<DarkCircle> Qtopia아류작인 opie가 인터페이스로 등장하는 (...)
<Coffee_Instant> ...요피요?
<DarkCircle> 요피는 아니고요 ...
<DarkCircle> Handheld(s).org 에서 진행하던 Handheld 리눅스라고 있어요
<DarkCircle> h5450이 짱이긴 한데 이놈이 생각보다 구하기 쉽지 않더라고요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 있으려나 ...
<DarkCircle> 배터리 구하기도 안쉬울껀데
<Coffee_Instant> 집에..몇개 pda있찌만
<Coffee_Instant> 다 죽어버렸네요...;;
<jchrono> 오래걸리네요
<Coffee_Instant> 음....
<Coffee_Instant> 무슨 배포판 사용하고 계신거에요?
<DarkCircle> apt-get이 되면 debian쓰고 계시려나 ..
<Coffee_Instant> ....
<jchrono> 우분투사용자입니다
<jchrono> 우분투인데 realtime 커널입니다
<DarkCircle> 음 그런데 우분투 사용하고 계신다면 저런 문제가 어지간해서 나오기 힘들텐데 ..................
<Coffee_Instant> ....
<Coffee_Instant> 주로 레드헷계열에서 볼 수있는...
<Coffee_Instant> 망나니 에러....
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 말 나온 김에...한IRC와 여기와의 릴레이도 해주실 수 있나요?
<jchrono> 또 없다고하네요
<jchrono> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 음 할 수 있죠 근데 한아얄씨에 접속수 초과 걸릴거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 창우옹께서 만드신 irc-relay쓰시면 되긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 누가 서버로 돌려줘야 해요
<DarkCircle> 설정은 아주 쉽다능.
<jchrono> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다        상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 openssh-server 패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다.  하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다. 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른 곳에서 패키지를 받아와야 하는 경우일 수도 있습니다.  E: 'ope
<jincreator> ubuntu-k1과 같은 서버면 되지 않을까 싶어서요.
<Coffee_Instant> 예전에 누리irc서버 한 irc...
<jchrono> 또이렇게뜨네요
<jchrono> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뒤에 E:'ope 다음에 뭐가 들어갔는지 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 저 "E: 'ope" 뒤쪽이 궁금한데 안나오네...
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 아 ... 유니코드 처리 문제 때문에요
<Coffee_Instant> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<jchrono> nssh-server' 패키지는 설치할 수 있는 후보가 없습니다
<Coffee_Instant> 이거 확인해보셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 유니코드 끼리만 물리게 할거냐 EUC-KR <-> UTF-8 할거냐 ...
<jincreator> jchrono: 저 내역을 paste.ubuntu.com에 붙여넣고 그 주소를 쏴주세요.
<jincreator> DarkCircle: ubuntu-k1과 같은 서버면 되지 않을까요?
<jincreator> !ubu openssh-server
<jincreator> 음...아닌가?
<DarkCircle> -k1 은 무슨 서버인가요?
<jincreator> 응? DarkCircle 님의 작품인 줄 알았는데...
<DarkCircle> 릴레이 하는거 다 로그하는것도 개인적으로 무지 싫어하는데
<jchrono> 보냈어요
<Coffee_Instant> 저 에러 아무리 검색해도
<Coffee_Instant> ㅠ_ㅠ 못찾겠어요
<Coffee_Instant> 으헝허ㅓㅎㅇㅇ헝허
<DarkCircle> 저 로그봇은 우분투 로코팀 활동 내용 기록하려고 하는게 목적이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 저 로그봇이 구글에도 내용을 다 노출하는거라
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> 진짜에요?
<Coffee_Instant> ~_~ 헐헐헐
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 헉, 죄송합니다. 그놈 방의 패키지 검색되는 서버를 ubuntu-k1이라는 이름으로 가져오신 줄 알았어요.
<DarkCircle> 대화내용중의 사생활 내용이 다 나가죠
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 그 봇은 전에 한번 들여놨다가 뺐어요.
<jincreator> 아, 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 대화 내용으로도 충분히 방이 지저분해지는데
<jincreator> jchrono: 그 주소가 어떻게 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 어떤 기능이 이 방에 필요한지 완벽하게 파악 안된 상태에서 봇을 들여놓는건 웬지 말이 많을듯 싶어서요
<DarkCircle> 일단 매니저분들께서 OK를 해주셔야 정식으로 봇을 반입할 수 있다능.
<jchrono> 무슨주소요ㅗ??
<jincreator> 사실 우분투의 공식적은 모든 방은 로그 기록이 되요. 다만 다른 방과 달리 한국방은 로그 기록이 된다는 경고가 안뜨는 것 같더군요.
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 음...너무 신경쓰지 마세요. :)
<jincreator> jchrono: paste.ubuntu.com에 올린 기록 주소요.
<jchrono> 다시보냈습니다
<DarkCircle> 그놈방에 원래 로그가 되는 봇이 있었는데 로그 봇을 뺀 이유가 각 구성원이 뭔 말을 하려고 해도
<jincreator> 응? 왜 안뜨지...
<DarkCircle> 죄다 구글에 검색이 되니까 할 말을 못하게 돼서 과감하게 뺀거예요.
<Coffee_Instant> 지금 대화하는 것도
<Coffee_Instant> 구글에서 나와요?
<DarkCircle> 네 검색하면 다 뜹니다.
<DarkCircle> 심지어 대화 로그 가지고 그 사람이 어디 있는지도 다 추적돼요
<jincreator> 다만 바로 뜨지는 않아요. 이게 일부러 그렇게 한 건지는 모르겠는데...
<DarkCircle> 바로 안뜨는건 버퍼에 쌓인 내용이 파일로 바로 안들어가기 때문.
<Coffee_Instant> 찾아보니 하나 뜨네요
<Coffee_Instant> .....
<DarkCircle> 제 서버에서 릴봇 돌리면서 릴봇 에러 시점 찾으려고 로그를 두개를 남기는데
<DarkCircle> 하나는 대화기록이고 하나는 익셉션로그
<DarkCircle> 대화기록은 스트림으로 계속 나오는거라 바로바로 파일로 안들어가요
<DarkCircle> 정해진시간마다 힌번씩 한꺼번에 밀어넣어줍니다.
<jincreator> 한때 분도님이 바로바로 파일로 들어가도록 한 적이 있으십니다...
<DarkCircle> 그게 시스템에서 처리되는거라 어쩔 수가 없어요
<DarkCircle> 말은 바로 들어가는데 이렇게 한줄을 탁
<DarkCircle> 친다고 해서 파일에 바로 들어가진 않아요
<jincreator> jchrono: sudo apt-get update
<Coffee_Instant> 약...
<DarkCircle> 일정 용량만큼 버퍼에 쌓거나 일정 시간이 지나야 밀어넣습니둥.
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 저도 잘은 모르겠는데 봇이 대화 하나 나올때마다 받아서 파일에 넣는 것 같더군요.
<Coffee_Instant> 20분 전까지 로그가 기록이되어있네요
<DarkCircle> 네 바로 안들어간다는 얘기죠
<DarkCircle> IRC가 대역폭을 별로 안잡아먹고 동접수에 영향을 받는거라
<DarkCircle> 여기서 아무개랑 아무개가 싸움이 붙어서 말씨름을 한다고 해도
<DarkCircle> 일정 시간내 파일에 들어가는 양은 얼마이상 안나가요.
<DarkCircle> 타속에 비례함.
<jincreator> jchrono: 그 명령어 내리면 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<DarkCircle> 파일은 블록(4K)당 처리가 원칙이기 때문에 데이터 스트림이 계속 들어가면 일정용량이 차야 들어감둥.
<jchrono> media@media-server:~$ sudo apt-get update 무시http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease                                    무시http://archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease                                   무시http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease                                    무시http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease                                    받기:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg [72 B]     
<jincreator> jchrono: 이런 건 길기 때문에 paste.ubuntu.com 같은데 붙여넣고 주소를 올려주면 서로 편합니다.
<DarkCircle> http://pastebin.com/ 여기에 Expiration 걸어놓고 올리셔도 돼요 어차피 시간 지나면 깨져야 할 정보일테니
<Coffee_Instant> http://pastebin.com/ 괜찮은것 같아요
<DarkCircle> jchrono / 너무 긴문장을 자주 붙이시면 Excess flood 문제 때문에 서버로부터 킥 당할수도 있습니다.
<jincreator> 그냥 #ubuntu에서 권장하는 거라서요 :)
<DarkCircle> 그땐 "우리가 안그런거라능. 이유는 묻지 마시라능" 이 돼요 .
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> ubuntu pastebin에는 Expiration time이 없네요
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 기본설정이 있으려나 ..
<DarkCircle> pastebin 너무 오래 남아도 안좋을건데
<Coffee_Instant> ;;;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 무슨 우분투 이신건가요 ... 우분투, 데비안, 민트 모두 설치 제대로 되는데요..;;
<jincreator> Coffee_Instant: 아까 귓속말 들어왔었는데 잔소리 때문에 켜놓고 이만 자겠다고 하네요.
<Coffee_Instant> 읔 죄송해요.
<jincreator> 사실 저도 집에 있을때는 이렇게 밤늦게 irc 하는 거 생각 못하지요. :)
<Coffee_Instant> :)
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕히주무세요 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 ... 하루종일 비생산적인 일을 했다거나 하면 여러 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ 한 이야기를 들을듯
<ihavnoth> thunderbird 는 google calendar 싱크 잘되는군요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<ihavnoth> Husk 영화 다운 받아서 보는데 그냥 계속 죽이는군요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-27
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 오옷~! 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 오래간만에 보는 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요 :)
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 설날 연휴는 잘 보냈삼 ?
<yemharc> 별일 없이 끝났어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아항.. 역시 초천죄(超天罪) 밀옹~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 하늘을 뛰어 넘는 죄! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹이 예상한대로... 딴나라당이 이름과 로고 바꾸고 " 새로 태어 났어요~! 저 옛날 딴나라당~! 아니에요~! " 한다고 함.. 역시 밀옹의 예지능력 쩔어~!
<yemharc> 어젠가 기사로 뜨더군요
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 알 사람은 다 아는 수순이잖아요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그래도 이번 예언은 이미 밀옹이 작년 가을에... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 역시 밀옹은 쩔 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 내일 세미나에 오는 거삼 ?
<yemharc> 아직 몰라요
<yemharc> 그래도 뭐 어지간하면 안 빠지고 가겠죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 이미 오늘부터 3일간 인가 4일간인가... 새 당명과 로고를 공모 받는다고 수첩할머니가 말했심...
<yemharc> 공모받은 다음 자기들이 미리 만들어 놓은걸 쓰겠죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 빙고~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아무튼 당명과 로고와 색상은 바뀔 꺼라는거..
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 내일 세미나때 봅쉬다... ㅋㅋㅋ 밀옹과 줄담배 타임... 왕기대됨.. ㅋㅋ
<grr> hi
<Xolo2010> hi
<ihavnoth> hello
<twinsenx> :D
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> 안녕하세요 옘핰님 오랜만입니다
<Seony> 포럼의 영웅께서, 제 irc 초대장을 받으셨습니다. ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> ㅋㅋ입시생인듯. 한국산업기술대학 지망인듯. '한국'이라서 공립인가? 싶었는데 위키백과 검색해보니 사립이라서 등록금은 비싼듯. 등록금 검색해보니 한학기 약4백만 정도.
<twinsenx> 의외로 서울산업기술대학이 공립이더군요. 과학기술부 산하.
<twinsenx> fullcircle magazine python special edition vol.3 나왔습니담. http://fullcirclemagazine.org 뭔 내용인진 모르겠으나 뱀은 예쁘네요 기르고싶을만큼 :)
<senx^away> 사무실 청소;
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 썬더볼트 지원 외장하드는 아직 나온게 없네요
<grr> usb가 좋아요 물에 담궈도 안전하고.. (...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<senx^away> 썬더볼트 외장하드 출시발표가 여기저기 1월이니 시간이 걸리려나요? 근데.. 썬더볼트는 애플규격인가여? http://goo.gl/jCXiN http://goo.gl/iopuV
<senx^away> 아.. 인텔규격이군요..
<yemharc> 인텔규격이고 데이터 전송만을 위한 심플한 물건입니다
<senx^away> 애플제품 광고에서 언뜻 본듯하여 헷갈렸슴돠; http://goo.gl/CllIE 맥북프로에도 썬더볼트 포트가 있군요. 파이어와이어 ieee 1394 랑 헷갈렸슴돠;; http://goo.gl/SqtG0 트위터 국가별 검열 허용? 흠.. 선두주자가 헛발질하면 후발주자가 주어먹게되있는뎅.. 오랜만에 아이덴티카루 =3=3=3
<ihavnoth> ubuntu 10.04에서 sudo do-release-upgrade -c 실행했더니 자꾸 maverick이 나오네요
<senx^away> Not directly; you must first upgrade to 10.10, then 11.04. You can only skip releases when upgrading from LTS to LTS. http://askubuntu.com/questions/65707/how-to-upgrade-from-10-04-to-11-10
<DracoKr> 10.04에서 업글하면 10.10 되니까. 매버릭 나오죠
<DracoKr> 11.04나 11.10으로 바로 업글은 안되요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> -d 옵션줬더니 precise뜨네요
<DracoKr> 졸려..
<ihavnoth> 하지만 에러나면서 중지하네요...
<North> 안녕하세요
<North> ?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 아직 개발단계라서인지 10.04에서 12.04로 바로 업그레이드 안되는군요
<North> 계속 #ubuntu에 있다가 네이버에서 우분투 검색하니깐 여기에 한국 채널이 있었네요!!
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 반가워요
<North> 채널 바꾸는것도 몰라서 #ubuntu에서 물어보구 점푸ㅡㅠㅠ
<North> 일단 우분투가 첨이라서서요
<North> 불편한 게 너무 많네요..
<North> 잠시 규칙좀 읽고 오겠습니다 . :)
<ihavnoth> 네 저도 쓴지 오래됐는데도 버젼업하니 불편한게 조금있네요
<ihavnoth> 일주일정도 지나니 조금 괜찮아졌어요
<DracoKr> ....전 우분투 5년 썼는데 최근 2년동안은 다시 초보 된 느낌...입니다
<DracoKr> 유니티 적응 안되 -_-
<ihavnoth> 전 유니티 지난 주에 처음써봤어요
<ihavnoth> 단축키좀 설정하니 좀 낫네요
<North> IRC는 리눅스에서만 사용되는 채팅프로그램인가요?
<DracoKr> 전 xfce로 바꿨습니다.
<yemharc> 인터넷이 리눅스만 되는건 아니지요 :)
<DracoKr> IRC는 리눅스나 웹 같은거 있기 전에 아주 오래전부터 있던 인터넷 서비스에요
<DracoKr> OS와 관련 없죠
<North> 아~네.. 윈도우에서는 본적이 없어서요~~
<DracoKr> 윈도우에도 프로그램 많이 잇어요.
<ihavnoth> North, email이나 web처럼 생각하시면되요
<North> 네~~
<DracoKr> 예전 울티마 온라인 게임 할때는 IRC로 채팅하며 게임 했죠
<North> 네...
<North> 약간의 신세계같은 느낌이네요
<North> 스카이프를 설치하려고 하는데 도저히 안되네요?
<ihavnoth> North: 보통 책에서만 보다 말죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<North> 제꺼가 32-비트 파이어폭스인데요
<North> 스카이프 홈페이지에서 tar.gz 이나 .rpm을 다운받아서 해볼려는데 안되네요
<North> 혹시 여기 채팅창에 이미지 올릴 수 있나요?
<DracoKr> 우분투는 설치파일이 .deb입니다
<DracoKr> 그리고 보통 설치파일보다는 소프트웨어 센터에서 검색해서 설치하죠.
<ihavnoth> North, 안되고 보통 다른데 올리시고 URL만 부려요
<North> 네~
<DracoKr> .rpm은 다른 리눅스 설치파일..
<North> 터미널에서 소프트웨어 센터 들어가는 커맨드를 알아왔엇는데 커맨드 쳐보니깐 안되더라구요
<DracoKr> ...터미널...
<North> 도스창 같은 거있자나요
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 센터는 aptitude의 프론트엔드라 보시면 됩니다
<North> 우분투에서 그리 알려주더라고요
<DracoKr> 전 터미널을 거의 안써서 모르니...터미널로 하는건 패스... -_-
<North> aptitude가 어디 있나요?
<DracoKr> apt <- 이런 명령어 쓰는 경우가 있죠. aptitude가 apt입니다
<ihavnoth> 우분투 어떤 버젼쓰세요?
<North> 8.04였는데 업그레이드됐어요
<ihavnoth> 그럼 10.04인가요?
<North> 버전을 어디서 확인하죠?
<North> 죄송합니다. 왕초보입니다
<ihavnoth> 전 터미널에서 cat /etc/lsb-release 입력해요
<North> No such file or directory라고 메시지 나오는데요?
<North> 혹시 sudo를 같이 써야 하나요?
<ihavnoth> cat /etc/*release* 이렇게 해보세요
<North> sudo 쓰니깐 8.04로 되어 있네요
<ihavnoth> 네
<DracoKr> ..업글 안되었나...
<North> 그럼 소프트웨어 센터로 가는 법좀...알려주세요
<North> 참고로 제껀 영문버전 우분투입니다.
<ihavnoth> 메뉴에서 그냥 찾아 누르시는게 빠를거에요
<ihavnoth> 8.04쓰시는분 거의 없을꺼에요
<North> 하~~
<ihavnoth> 저도 하나 있긴한데 서버라서 ssh로만 연결해서 쓰거든요
<ihavnoth> rpm밖에 없으면 그냥 rpm설치하셔도 되요
<DracoKr> 데스크탑 8.04 LTS는 지원기간 초과되었을텐데.
<North> 아까 도와주던 사람이 채팅에 돌아왔네요, 채팅 마저 끝내고 오겠습니다.
<senx^away> 영웅님이 위기에 봉착하시었습니다. "큰일났다 모의고사 성적표 집에 보낸당" 트친님의 답글 "그런건 다행인거야 우리 학교는 회사로 보내버린다는;;"
<DracoKr> 요즘은 인터넷이나 스마트폰 조회도 되는 학교 있다던데
<DracoKr> 학부모가
<DracoKr> ㅋ
<Coffee_instant> ... 유치원은 본 것 같아요 ㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 앱으로 만들어서 유치원내 cctv 볼수 있게 만든 앱일거에요
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<imsu> Coffee_instant, 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> 안녕하세요
<imsu> grr, 새해 복 많이 받으셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> ^-^*
<North> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<North> 특정인에게 글을 쓸떼 특정인 이름을 먼저 쓰잖아요.  매번 써야되는 건가요?
<North> 윗글 보면 grr이나 Coffee-instant 처럼.?
<North> DracoKr,님 말씀대로 8.04 는 지원이 중단되었다고 해서 10.04LTS 설치 중입니다.
<North> 업그레이드 시간이 엄청 걸리네요.
<Seony> North: 앞에 이름을 적는 건 이유가 따로 있어서가 아니구요,
<Seony> IRC 클라이언트에서 그걸 자동으로 인식해서 해당 사용자에게 소리를 울려주거든요.
<North> 아하~
<Seony> 근데 회사에서 근무중이신 분들한테는 그게 방해가 될 수 있기 때문에 가급적 자주 쓰는 건 주의하셔야해요
<North> 수동으로 타이핑치는 거에요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 탭키로 자동완성이 됩니다.
<North> 채탱입력창에서 탭키 치면 되나요? 안되는데요?
<Seony> 지금 irc 클라이언트 어떤거 쓰세요?
<North> xchat-gnome 0.18입니다
<Seony> 그냥 맨상태에서 탭키를 치는 게 아니구요, 부르실 분의 닉네임을 한글자 이상 치고나서 탭키를 치면 됩니다.
<North> 아네~ 되네요
<North> 감사합니다.
<Seony> :)
<North> 리눅스 쓰시는분들은 터미널 자주쓰시나요?
<North> 아님 윈도우처럼 쓰시나요?
<Coffee_instant> 둘다. 써요...ㄴ
<Seony> 그건 쓰시는 분 성격에 따라 다르겠죠...
<Coffee_instant> 저의경우 창이 제대로 작동안하는경루 프롬프트로 해요
<North> 성격이요? 상황을 말씀하신 건지 아님 사람의 성격을?
<Seony> 성격에 따라 다를 거 같은데요. 저 같은 경우는 GUI 있어도 무조건 터미널로 고고씽입니다...
<North> 디게 명령어 많은 것 같고요 그러네요
<Coffee_instant> 서니님
<Coffee_instant> Ati 그래픽과 intel 그래픽사이 스위칭은 리눅스에서 아직 지원안하고 있죠?
<Seony> 저는 데탑은 안써서 잘... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 10.04에서 바로 12.04 갈랬더니 뭔가 복잡하군요
<Coffee_instant> 오오오오오오오!
<North> rpm은 패키지 매니지먼트, tar.gz는 압축파일 그런 거 같네요? rpm은 실행시키면 바로 압축풀리면서 실행되는 거지요? tar.gz에서 압축풀면 .deb가 나오는 게 정상인거죠?
<ihavnoth> .deb없고 .rpm만있으면 rpm -Uvh 로 rpm으로 설치해버리세요
<Coffee_instant> 드디어 ssd 가 10기가당 만원권 돌입
<ihavnoth> 어디서 사야 그렇게 싸게 살수있죠?
<North> ihavnoth, 터미널에서 실행시키나요?
<Seony> North: tar.gz는 그냥 압축파일이구요, rpm은 레드햇에서 쓰이는 패키지 프로그램, deb는 데비안 계열에서 쓰이는 패키지 파일인데요... 제 생각엔 책 한권 사셔서 보셔야할 듯 싶습니다.
<North> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> North: 네 rpm -Uvh XXX.rpm
<Seony> North: 아주 기초적인 부분이라 여기서 일일히 설명하기에는 무리가 있어요.
<Coffee_instant> 보통 tar.gz 는 바이너리나 스크립터에요
<North> 네.. 초보자용 채널이 따로 있나요? 혹시 초보용 책좀 추천해 주신다면...?
<Seony> 그건 그냥 파일들 압축해놓은건데요..
<ihavnoth> North: GUI 화면에서도 되는데 어떤 프로그램 깔아야하는지 잘 기억이 안나네요
<North> ihavnoth,그런 프로그램 있으면 엄청 편리하겠는데요
<North> 윈도우처럼 쓸수 있게..
<ihavnoth> North: 설치파일은 대부분 더블클릭하면 알아서 설치되요
<North> 설치파일 확장자가 어떻게 되지요?
<ihavnoth> *.deb
<North> 응용프로그램 확장자는 요?
<ihavnoth> 그건 없어요
<North> 엄...
<ihavnoth> ls <- 실행파일
<ihavnoth> -> /bin/ls 여기에 있는 실행파일이에요
<Coffee_instant> 우흫흫흐
<Coffee_instant> 안드로이드용 irc 괜춘한데요?  오오
<ihavnoth> North, 받으신 파일 이름이 뭐에요?
<North> 아뇨, 궁금해서 여쭤본거에ㅛ
<ihavnoth> North: 해당 배포판에 맞는 *.deb파일을 설치하시는게 젤 좋긴한데 아니면 *.rpm도 깔아도 대부분 잘 동작해요
<ihavnoth> North: 아니면 skype같은 경우는 실행파일 자체는 tar로 묶어서 배포하기도 하더군요
<North> 네..
<North> 근데요,
<senx^away> North: 웰컴투우분투 저자 블로그 http://opensea.egloos.com/5111714  웰컴투우분투 문답 http://goo.gl/sdqMO 초보자용 위키 http://goo.gl/tg3pR 입니다. 마이크시에라님 블로그 http://myubuntu.tistory.com
<ihavnoth> 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.10으로 업그레이드 했는데 중간에 한번 에러 나고 잘된거 같네요
<North>  /bin/ls 경로가 어디에요?  파일시스템인가요?
<North> senx^away,감사합니다. 북마크 했네요
<ihavnoth> ls의 경로가 어디에요라고 물으면 "/bin/ls"에요 라도 보통 대답하죠
<ihavnoth> "/bin/ls" <--- 이게 경로에요
<North> 엄....
<Coffee_instant> ㅎ하앜하앜
<Coffee_instant> 시중에 있는 리눅서 개념서라 하면은... 리눅스 1급 수험서 정도?  일 것 같아요
<Coffee_instant> 저도 리눅스 초보인지라 ㅎㅎ
<North>  /bin/ls 터미널에서 찍으니깐 어딘지 알겠네요
<ihavnoth> 현재 11.10 상태인데 sudo -do-release-upgrade -d에 12.04에 안나오네요
<North> 실행파일들은 죄다 음악파일 문서파일 그림파일뿐이네요
<ihavnoth> North: 대부분 한번 해보면 쉬워요
<North> ㅋㅋ
<North> *.exe 파일같은 건 원래 리눅스 세게에서 존재하지 않나보네요>?
<Coffee_instant> 넹...
<ihavnoth> North: 실행파일에 있어서는 확장자는 의미가 없어요
<North> 예를들어서 리눅스용 전자계산기를 만든다 하면 무조건 설치파일이이야 되나요?
<ihavnoth> North: 배포하는 방법은 배포하는 사람 마음이에요 하지만 기본적으로 우분투에선 *.deb로 많이 배포하죠
<North> 네~~
<Coffee_instant> 리눅스 배포판 두가지을 써 보면서 생각하기를
<Coffee_instant> 코분투와 리눅스 민트 닮은점이 참 많다 생각해요...
<Coffee_instant> ..... 저같은 초보자가 하기엔 둘다 좋은 것 같아요 ㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 한글 때문에 코분투가 더 괜찮긴 해요
<North> 원래 리눅스도 윈도우처럼 GUI를 가지고 있었던 건가요>? 제가 기대했던건 미션임파써블의 녹색 암호가 줄줄 흘러내리는 해킹용 머 그런거였는데요
<Coffee_instant> Gui 는 .. 그놈과 kde 등이 제공했고 지금도 그러고 있어요
<senx^away> 그건... 녹색암호 줄줄은... 매트릭스 화면보호기 사용하면 MS윈도우즈에서두 된다눙...
<readytoact> (__)
<North> 아~~
<North> 화면 보호기를 구해봐야겠네요 ㅋ
<senx^away> 우분투 버전에 맞는 테마를 쓰셔두 된다눙... http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Dark+Matrix+Theme?content=134081
<Coffee_instant> 공돌이 테마....
<North> 바탕화면은 노랑새가 예쁘느에ㅛ
<Seony> 오늘 포럼의 영웅께서 포럼채팅에 처음 오시는 날인데...
<Seony> 그래서 그런지 오늘 사람이 많네요.
<senx^away> 아이유 셀리브리티 마케팅은 로엔이 떡 버티고 있으니 실질적으루 어렵구.. 닉시픽셀을 기대하는 conspiracy랄까요... ㅋㅋ
<senx^away> 헉 보스몹 떴습니다 superkey+D
<DarkCircle> 미션 임파서블의 녹색 암호라 ...
<DarkCircle> 터미널 검은 바탕에 녹색글씨로 설정하고 오픈오피스 컴파일 걸어두시면 보다가 기절하실듯
<North> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_instant> 튕겨요 막 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 웃을일이 아니라 ...
<DarkCircle> 어지간한 시스템에서는 컴파일 걸어두면 3~4시간 걸려요
<DarkCircle> 컴파일때문에 그 어떤것도 하기 힘들정도가 된다면 그 상황이 짐작 가능하시려나 ...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> DarkCircle: 그래서 제가 젠투를 포기한 이유이기도 하죠...
<Seony> 이건 뭐 퇴근하고오면 패키지 업글하느라 바쁜데, 날 위해 컴퓨터를 쓰는 건지 컴퓨터를 위해 내가 사는건지...
<DarkCircle> Seony: 우분투는 정말 설치해놓고 아~무것도 안건드린상태에서 쓰는게 간지..
<Seony> 네... 제가 그렇게 썼었어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅡㅅㅡ)=b
<Seony> 제가 원래 뭐든 기본에서 안건드리는 편이라...
<DarkCircle> 저도 지금 그렇게 써요. 좀 맘에 안든다 싶은 패키지만 따로 설치해주기만 하고요
<DarkCircle> 설치 말고 설정 건드렸다 하면
<UidX> ?
<DarkCircle> 재시작할때 뭔가가 꼭 한두개씩은 안됨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 결국 데비안으로 돌아오긴 했는데, 우분투는 데탑이 편하다는 진실은 불변이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 설정 내버려두고 니나노~ 하는게 젤 편해요
<UidX> 후음
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 조금씩 이것저것 계속 건드려줘야 상태가 더 좋아지는데
<DarkCircle> 우분투는 거꾸로 ...
<DarkCircle> 조금씩 이것저것 계속 건드려주면 뭔가 안드로메다로 감
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 정곡을 찌르셨네요...
<senx^away> 저는 프린터 드라이버만 컴파일해여 ㅋㅋ HP 잉크젯복합기 드라이버 deb가 안 깔리길래 생애 처음 컴파일해봤어여.. 5분정도 걸린듯. 10분 이상은 컴파일 안하기루 결쓈
<Seony> 이것저것 계속 건드리면 뭔가 모르게 막 지맘대로 바뀌는 게, 진짜 맘에 안들어서..
<yemharc> DarkCircle: Seony 그래서 분도님 시스템은 [업데이트 목록이 1040개 있습니다.] 같은 메세지를 뿜죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 으앜
<readytoact> 엄..
<readytoact> snmpd 를 설치하고
<readytoact> 셋팅해줘야하는게 따로 있나요? 10.04입니다
<bluedusk> readytoact, 기본적으로 엑세스 해서 정보 얻어갈 그룹? 셋팅해주셔야 할꺼에요
<readytoact> 커뮤니티 말씀이신가요?
<bluedusk> 넴
<bluedusk> community 시즌3 왜 안나오는거여!! ㅠ_ㅠ
<readytoact> 어...그냥 public으로 되어 잇는거 아닌가요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 그냥 기본으로 쓰실꺼면 딱히 손 안대셔도 되구요.;
<readytoact> 근데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 왜 데몬은 도는데
<readytoact> 로컬 161으로 텔넷이 안되는건 -_-ㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: http://macsuperbundle.com/
<Seony> 패러럴즈랑 iStat만드로도 구입가치가 있네요.
<yemharc> 그리고 번들이라 저게 다 합쳐서 세트더군요
<yemharc> 스마트 컨버터도 괜찮아 보이던데요
<yemharc> 어 근데 istat는 왜 필수품이라고들 하는건가요?
<yemharc> ...사실 전 저런 데탑용(?) 모니터링 툴의 가치를 모르겠어요
<Seony> 콘키인가?
<Seony> 우분투에서 그런 걸 쓰는 거랑 같은 거죠
<yemharc> 네, 바로 그 부분이요
<yemharc> 사실 메모리 부족하다고 삑삑댄다고 해서 사용중인 프로그램을 끄는건 아니잖아요
<yemharc> 단순 악세서리 용도라면 이해는 하겠는데 istat도 화면에 예쁘게 뿌려주나요?
<Seony> 네. 간결하고 예쁘잖아요.
<Seony> 화면 적게 차지하고 심플하고...
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 툴바 위젯이네요
<yemharc> 콘키처럼 바탕화면으로는 사용 못하나요?
<Seony> 바탕화면으로는 Geektool인가... 그거 쓰면 되죠.
<Seony> 근데 맨 위 툴바에 나오는게 보기 편하잖아요.
<yemharc> 요건 취향따라 갈리는 느낌이네요
<DarkCircle> 돈주고 살 수 없는 최고의 독이라고 하는 Docky도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 스크린보다 전체화면 모드를 선호하고 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> (전체화면도 툴바는 나오긴 합니다만)
<Seony> 대시보드용 iStat이 있긴 있어요
<Seony> 근데 저는 툴바에 뜨면서 상시 확인할 수 있는 게 좋아서요...
<Seony> 일단 CPU 사용량이 비정상적으로 높은지는 확인이 가능해야해서...
<yemharc> 뭘 하시길래요;;
<yemharc> 전 말 그대로 개인용으로만 쓰고 있어서 체크를 안 하는지라...
<Seony> 암것두 안하니까 필요하죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이건 예상 밖이닷!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 온도도 확인해야되고, 뭐 다운로드 걸었는데 초당 전송률이 얼마나 나오는지도 좀 봐야되고...
<Seony> 초당 전송률이 0kb/s이면 "아 뭔가 이상이 있구나" 하고 판단이 가능하잖아요
<yemharc> 뭐 사실 정보야 많으수록 좋은건 사실이죠
<yemharc> 근데 맥에어 쓰다보니 확실히 용량이 부족해요. 디스크도 그렇고 램도 그렇고...
<yemharc> 지장이 있는 정도까지는 아닌데 말이죠...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 iStat이 유용해요.
<yemharc> (그렇다기보다 동급 스펙 대비로 따지면 퍼포먼스는 더 높은거 같습니다만)
<Seony> 제 스샷을 좀 보여드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<senx^away> yemharc: 맥에어 11인치 64G 에요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> yemharc: jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/20120126101637.png
<Seony> 화면 상단이 iStat
<senx^away> 아항 어제 제가 장바구니 담았다가 지웠던 모델이랑 같은 거군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아하, 저렇게 나오는거군요
<yemharc> 저는 그 번들사이트 스샷보고 툴바를 클릭해야 드롭다운으로 나오는줄 알았어요
<yemharc> 저런 방식이면 나쁘지 않네요
<Seony> 씨퓨도 코어를 다 합쳐서 한 칸에 표시하는 기능도 있구요,
<Seony> 아예 그래프식으로 나오게도 할 수 있어요.
<Seony> 저는 그렇게 하면 너무 길어서, 저렇게 줄였죠
<yemharc> 괜찮네요
<Seony> 좋아요. 맥 쓰면 1순위로 설치하는 게 저거에요.
<yemharc> 이. 그러고 보니 링키누스 사야 하는데
<yemharc> 가격이 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 일본스토어다 보니까 가격이 거의 1.5만원이 되네요
<Seony> 링키누스 비싸죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 앱스토어에서 할인할 때 샀어요.
<yemharc> 지금 사려는게, freememory, broom, linkinus인데
<yemharc> 앞의 두개는 최저가격이라 별거 없는데 링키누스는... ㅎㄸ
<Seony> freememory는 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 메모리 정리 어플이요
<yemharc> 맥스토어 찾으시면 바로 나와요
<Seony> 아... Libera Memory라는 무료 어플 있는데 써보세요.
<yemharc> 그런것도 있군요. 일단 검색
<yemharc> 음, 그건 안나오고 liberator라는 정리 어플만 나오네요
<ihavnoth> 11.10 기본으로 grub2가 깔리나요? grub이 깔리나요?
<razGon_web> 흠... 저도 슬슬 업그레이드의 계절이..
<yemharc> ihavnoth: 에..딱히 뭐라 하기가 애매한데 베이스는 2고 숫자2를 뗀 명령어 링크를 제공합니다
<yemharc> 그래서 사용하면 update-grub와 update-grub2가 모두 있어요
<senx^away> Seony: 써니님의 애플 라인업중에서 어린이(자녀)는 어느걸 가장 많이 사용하나요? 아이맥? 아이패드? 맥북에어? 아이팟터치?
<yemharc> 어...아니 이건 말하자면 2가 깔린거구나
<ihavnoth> yemharc: 네
<razGon_web> 아이패드입니다. 제 경우에는요.
<Seony> senx^away: 아무래도 아이패드가 아닐까요?
<razGon_web> senx^away: 제 딸아이 스턴 패드입니다.
<ihavnoth> yemharc: 원격으로 서버 10.10에서 강제로 11.10으로 업그레이드했더니 패키지가 조금 많이 지워졌네요
<razGon_web> 순간정지 모드..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 판올림 경우에는 의존성 관련해서 첨삭되는게 꽤 많습니다.
<razGon_web> ihavnoth: 저는 LTS버전 사용을 추천합니다. 별루 건드릴게 없어서 좋죠.
<razGon_web> 그냥 쭈욱 사용하면 됩니다.
<ihavnoth> razGon_PG: 12.04는 아직 베타라서요(개인 노트북만 12.04로하고) 서버는 빌드 서버라서요
<razGon_web> 12.04LTS나올때 바꾸면 될듯..ㅎ
<ihavnoth> razGon_PG: 그럴려고했는데 10.04에서 gcc 버젼 문제로 일부 android ICS가 빌드가 안되네요
<razGon_web> ihavnoth: 헉... 개발의 문제군요. 그러면 판올림하셔야죠...ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> Seony: libera-M이 유료화 된 물건이라네요
<Seony> 헐 정말요?
<Seony> 무료버전 제가 보내드릴까요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 에 아뇨 아까 말한 freemem도 일단 무료버전입니다.
<yemharc> 프로버전도 있긴 한데 구매를 할지 말지 고민중이에요
<yemharc> 그리고 broom은 좀 다른 의미구요
<yemharc> 과연 저걸 써서 용량확보가 얼마나 될까...같은 느낌이려나요
<readytoact> 아학
<readytoact> 어렵다
<readytoact> snmptrap
<yemharc> Seony: 그리고 뭣보다 가만 냅둬도 알아서 잘 하는거 같은데 메모리 클리너가 필요할지도 조금 의문이네요
<yemharc> 효과를 보긴 하나요?
<Seony> 사실상 캐시를 비워주는 명령어라서,
<Seony> 오히려 반대인 거 같아요.
<Seony> 캐시를 비워줌으로서, 실행되는 프로그램들의 속도가 느려지니...
<Seony> 그래서 전 안써요.
<Seony> 어차피 램도 8기가고..
<yemharc> 에 근데 맥스토어에는 istat이 없나보네요
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 아직 안올렸는갑네
<yemharc> 근데 보면 좀 유명하고 잘 팔리는 프로그램들은 일부러 런칭 안 하는 느낌도 들어요
<yemharc> 수익분배가 맘에 안드는건지 어쩐건지
<Seony> 그런 것도 없지않아 있는 거 같아요
<razGon_web> 제 우분투 서버가 램이 4기가인데요. 8기가로 올릴 필요있을까요? 서버는 그놈올린 서버입니다. 웹과 FTP서버, 토렌토, 삼바서버등의 역할을 합니다. 그리고  1기가는 버츄얼 박스에게 주고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그건 처리량에 달렸죠
<yemharc> 대개의 경우 접속자가 적을수록 개인용 PC보다 처리해야 하는 양이 적은 경우가 많아요
<razGon_web> 그러긴 한데요. 램값이 넘 싸서 충동구매의 의욕이..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럴땐 일단 꼽는겁니다 :)
<razGon_web> 동접자는 10인 이하입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그리고 8기가가 한계인 메인보드..ㅎ
<yemharc> 음... 그럼 차라리 구형 부품 모아다가 백업용 서버를 하나 물리는건 어떠신지
<yemharc> 속도/처리량 이런거 없이 그냥 최대한 구형 남는 부품 모아서 조립하고 스토리지만 좀 넉넉하게 붙인 다음에
<yemharc> 랜카드로 1:1로만 물려두는거죠
<razGon_web> 예전에 펜티엄D와 듀얼코어 다른점을 위키에서 찾아보니 똑같이 2개의 코어가 들어가는데 효율의 차이더군요.
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 근데 서버의 가장 중요한 요건... 전력소비량이 가장 적습니다.
<razGon_web> 구형굴릴 컴이 있는데. 그건 소비량이 아주 많습니다.
<yemharc> 그건 rsync와 wake on lan을 활용하면 답이 나오죠 :)
<razGon_web> 지금 사용하는 서버는 35W인데. 구형 컴은 최소 150은 나옵니다.
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> WOL...ㅎㅎㅎ 사용해 보려는데 귀찮아서리..ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뭐어, 사실 한정된 자원을 효율적으로 사용하려면 필히 삽질이 따라오죠
<razGon_web> 그것보다 구형 컴에 대한 업그레이드를 해야 하는데요.ㅎ
<yemharc> 반대로 잉여자원이 남으면 무지 편해지고요
<razGon_web> 정답이죠.
<DarkCircle> 옛날에는 WOL을 하기 위해서 WOL 케이블을 마더보드에 붙이는 방법을 썼었는데
<yemharc> 잌? 얼마나 구형이길래 WOL지원을 안하나요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 모르겠네요
<razGon_web> 지금 집에 컴은 남아도는 편입니다.
<razGon_web> 아니요. 지원은 합니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 쓰는 메인 컴이 6년전 모델이라서요. 업그레이드 해야 하는데. 보드는 바꾸지 말아야 해서요.
<yemharc> Seony: 헐... istat이 폰이랑 패드용도 있네요;;
<Seony> 헐 그래요? 폰에서 볼 게 없을텐데... ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 쫌전에 일어남... 쩝...
<lanhee> 으어 많다..'-'
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 이제 또 16시간 이상 눈을 뜨고 있어야 함...
<yemharc> Seony: 아뇨 이거 생각보다 기능이 강한데요;
<yemharc> 리모트 뷰 기능도 지원하고
<yemharc> ping, traceroute도 있고요
<yemharc> 서버 등록해서 서버 모니터링도 되고
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 좋다...
<yemharc> 뭔가... 생각 이상으로 강력하네요
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 내일 뭐 별거 있나요 먹고 마시고 먹고 마시고 한 5번 하면 끝나는건데
<Seony> iStat 세일하네요
<Seony> 원래 얼마였는지 알 수 없나...
<Seony> 0.99로 세일하는데 하나 사야겠다
<Seony> yemharc: 근데 이거 보니까, 아이폰용 iStat은 맥 컴퓨터의 원격 관리가 주 목적이네요
<Seony> 오오... 폰 관리도 잘되네요. 핑에다 traceroute도 있고...
<senx^away> lanhee: 맨날 하는 말이지만... (/-..-)/ 대박...을 기원하며 저는 퇴근하여 수성구로 고고싱~
<lanhee> 어엇ㅎㅎㅎ수성구로
<Seony> lanhee: 어서오세요. 페북에서 IRC 한 번 와보시라고 한 게 접니다. ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 우왓 네 안녕하세요 !
<Seony> IRC 특성상 사람은 많은데, 다들 직장에서 일하시는 분들도 있고 해서 대화는 좀 뜨문뜨문 해여ㅛ
<lanhee> 으흥 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아마도 저녁시간이랑 겹치는 것도 있고 해서 그럴 듯 싶기도 하고...
<Seony> 다들 접속 걸어놓고 생활하거든요..
<lanhee> 네 그런거 같아요..전 지금 컴터 앞에서..케익 먹구 있는데..ㅎㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 오예 엄마 밥 볶아준대요~~~~~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 케익에 볶음밥...
<lanhee> 아이 케익은 쪼매만 먹는거에요~~~
<lanhee> 밥도 쪼매쪼매 그러니까 괜찮아요
<Seony> 사진 보니까 좀 많이 먹어도 될 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 으항항 전 위가 소화능력이 떨어져서(?) 많이 안 들어가요
<Seony> 다요뜨 땜시 그런 건 아니구요? ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 하하 안 그래요 전 몸 상태가 좋은편이 아닌데 다이어트 하면 큰일나지 싶어요
<Seony> 아... 저런 그렇군요...
<lanhee> 몸이 왜 이러지 모르겠어요 ㅠ_ㅠ 진짜 말짱한데가 하나두 없어요
<Seony> 군대를 좀 갔따와야... ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 헉
<Seony> 빨간약 몇번 좀 바르고나면 건강해져요 ㅋㅋ
<lanhee> 울아빠도 저보고 군대 가라 그래요 말뚝 박으래요
<lanhee> 저 군대 체질이래요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 군대가 이래뵈도 복지가 좋아서, 직업으로 삼으면 좋거든요...
<DarkCircle> Seony / 아 깜빡하다 이제 생각난건데
<Seony> 월급도 많고 하는 일도 적고...
<lanhee> 공무원이잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 우리 여기 채널요
<Seony> 네...
<DarkCircle> HanIRC랑 릴연동하는거 어떨까요?
<Seony> 채널만 연동이 가능할까요?
<DarkCircle> 네 여기서 메세지 날리면 저쪽에서 받아볼 수 있어요
<DarkCircle> 아 누가 나가고 들어갈때 이벤트 메세지도 전달할 수 있죠
<lanhee> 우왕
<Seony> 음... 일단 그건 분도님한테 얘기를 좀 해볼께요. 그게 기술적인 문제보다 "인간적"인 문제가 좀 있어서요...
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 기술적인 문제야 ...
<DarkCircle> 제가 지금 진행하고 있는게
<DarkCircle> http://github.com/darkcircle/ManalithBot
<DarkCircle> 이게 있거든요. 근데 HanIRC하고 무슨 꺼름칙한 뭔가가 있다고 해서 이쪽은 이쪽대로 그랬던데
<DarkCircle> 뭐 HanIRC아니면 지금 사람 별로 없는 Ozinger랑 ..
<Seony> 봇이군요.
<DarkCircle> 네 저게 여러가지 방식으로 변형 개작 확장 다 가능해요
<Seony> 어차피 한아얄씨쪽이야 대화가 거의 없으니...
<Seony> 그쪽 연동해봐야 여기는 별 상관이 없는데, 거기가 시끄러워지겠꾼요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이쪽 대화가 그쪽으로 넘어가면 난리나겠죠.
<DarkCircle> :D
<lanhee> 흐엄.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 제 생각으로는 하는게 좋겠다가 아니라 단순한 suggestion이라
<yemharc> HanIRC : "우리의 평화를 깨트리지 마랏!!"
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그건 좀 아니다 싶으면 상관 없어요
<yemharc> HanIRC : "우리는 명경지수를 추구한다!!"
<Seony> 분도님이 저보고 알아서 하라고는 하셨는데, 좀 무섭네요 ㅋㅋ
<lanhee> 원래 알아서 하라는 말이 제일 무서워요
<Seony> 그럼 혹시 DarkCircle님이 저쪽 채널분들 의견을 좀 물어봐주실 수 있어요?
<Seony> lanhee: ㅎㅎ 네. 제일 애매하죠
<DarkCircle> 넵
<Seony> 저쪽에서 OK 떨어지면 최대한 빨리 추진해볼께요.
<DarkCircle> 일단 메세지는 던져봤어요. 혹시 몰라서 한분이라도 반대하시면 연동계획을 리젝하겠다. 라고요.
<Seony> 넵.
<DarkCircle> 저기 채널이 빵글이도 나가고 죽은지 꽤 돼서요 ... 그냥 닉만 박아두고 사실 거의 관심이 없거든요.
<DarkCircle> 관리하는 분이 아무도 없는 상황 .
<Seony> 사실은 저도 원래는 저쪽 채널에서 얘기 많이 했었어요.
<lanhee> 헛. 그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 몇 명이 물을 흐려놔서 아예 여기로 옮겼죠.
<DarkCircle> HanIRC 서버가 좀 상당히 말이 많았었는데 그중 스플릿이 일어난다, 서버가 구리다 이런건 최근에 다 해결이 된거 같고요
<Seony> 전 서버가 불안정한 건 괜찮은데, 버릇없는(?) 유저들이 몇 명 있어서...
<lanhee> 아아..정말요?
<lanhee> 그런일이 있었다니 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 규칙을 보셔서 아시겠지만, 제가 그런 건 무지 싫어하거든요..
<DarkCircle> HanIRC에서 다른 서버로 빠져나가려는 저같은 경우는 유저 개개인의 취향이나 성격 이런걸 문제삼는다라기보단
<DarkCircle> 오퍼 관리 정책이 좀 현실적이지가 못해요
<Seony> 뭐 그게 싫으면 채널에서 떠나면 되지만, 그쪽 서버는 제가 권한이 없으니 제가 이래라 저래라 못해서 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 HanIRC에 닉 박아두기 싫은 사람은 지금 Ozinger로 자리 옮기는중.
<Seony> 흠... 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 빵글이 같은봇은 그냥 오퍼가 되고
<DarkCircle> 서니님 같은 몇분은 오퍼 이상의 권한을 쥐는거죠
<DarkCircle> 거의 채널의 루트급.
<Seony> 제 생각엔 대화가 많은 건 이쪽이니까,
<Seony> 사실 이쪽에서 피해를 볼 건 별로 없을 것 같고, 다른 쪽에서 동의만 하면 괜찮을 것 같아요
<lanhee> 우왕 그럼 추진 위원회(?) 나오나요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 그렇다고 볼 수 있죠...
<Seony> 아... 아까 커피 한 잔 마셨는데 또 땡기네요.
<lanhee> 앗 커피 좋아하세요?
<Seony> 네. 전에는 안좋아했는데, 자주 마시다보니 좋아하게 됐어요...
<lanhee> 헤헤. 전 커피 5살때부터 마셨어요
<Seony> 카페인 영향을 안받아서, 잠자기 전에도 마시고 그러거든요
<Seony> 헐... 5살 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 전 5살때 커피마시고 싶다고 징징댔다가 집밖으로 쫒겨난적도 (...)
<DarkCircle> (흑역사?=3)
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 오... 닭써클옹.. 내일 닭써클옹의 닭써클 볼수 있는거삼 ?
<lanhee> 그..음..어떻게 된거냐면 할머니랑 같이 살았을때 새벽에 잠이 깼는데..할머니가 저보구 희야 이거 마셔볼래? 그래서 응! 그랬는데 그게 커피였어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 뒤늦게 마시기 시작했어요..
<Seony> 사실 아침에 인스턴트 마시면 어지러워서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 알고보니 인스턴트는 카페인이 많다더라구요
<Seony> 지금은 그냥 내린 커피만...
<lanhee> ㅎㅎ카페인 많죠 그래서 평일엔 일부러 마셔요
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 이거 내일 발표할 내용 완성 될지 안될지도 미지수 ㄱ- ...
<yemharc> Seony: cleanGenius 라는게 클리너로 쓸만하네요
<yemharc> 지금 pro버전이 무료인데 원래 그런건지 한시적 무료인지는 모르겠고요
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 훔... 닭써클옹 의 치킨써클~!
<Seony> yemharc: 어플 삭제툴이에요?
<yemharc> 어플삭제도 있고요
<yemharc> 캐쉬랑 트래쉬 스캔해서 삭제도 해주네요
<Seony> 캐쉬 삭제는 Onyx로...
<Seony> 음... CleanGenius는 이미 설치되어있네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 공짜나 세일하는거 막 사서, 이제 뭐가 있는지도...
<yemharc> 음, 저는 관리툴은 다른거 없이 이거 하나면 될거같네요
<Seony> Daisy Disk도 사놓고 두번 썼어요... 쓸만은 한데..
<yemharc> 디스크 이젝터도 붙어있으니
<Seony> Onyx는 쓰고계시죠?
<Seony> Onyx야 말로 진짜 필수 툴이에요...
<yemharc> 아뇨 처음 듣습니다
<Seony> 무료니까 받아서 써보세요...
<Seony> 절대어플입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이것도 스토어에는 없군요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 타이타니움이라... 혹시 안드로이드 타이타니움 백업 만든 사람들인가...
<Seony> 아마 아닐껄요. Onyx는 아주 오래된 어플이거든요
<yemharc> deeper랑 메인테넌스는 뭐하는 물건들인가요
<Seony> 어디에 있어요?
<yemharc> http://www.titanium.free.fr
<Seony> 설명을 읽어보니...
<Seony> Deeper는 숨겨진 기능을 찾아내서 키고끄는 옵션을 제공한다네요
<yemharc> 흠
<Seony> 이거 보니까,
<Seony> 메인터넌스랑 디퍼를 합친게 Onyx네요
<yemharc> 아하
<lanhee> 으아 케이크 쪼매 먹는다캐놓고 용량을 초과해서 먹었네요
<Seony> 경찰들 이 오밤중에 동네에서 시끄럽게 떠들어서...
<Seony> 아 짜증이 ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 에에? 경찰들이요?
<lanhee> ㅎㅎㅎ울동네두 경찰 디게 많아요 음 경찰이라기보단...뭐라구 하더라..ㅠ_ㅠ....아 그래 의경들!
<lanhee> 경찰 아저씨들은 맨날 차타구 동네 순찰하셔요
<Seony> 아... 의경...
<Seony> 어떻게 보면 불쌍한 사람들.. ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> ㅎㅎ동네가 경찰서랑 가까워서 그런가봐요
<lanhee> 네 고생 잔뜩하죠 -_- ;
<lanhee> ㅎㅎ집이 요즘 유명해진(?) 수성경찰서랑 가까워요
<Seony> 아... 홀리스터 세일한다고 메일이...
<lanhee> 히히히 그런 메일 받으면 마음속에서 마구마구 피어 오르죠 무언가가=ㅂ=
<Seony> 오오오 25% 할인이군요.
<lanhee> 우오오오오ㅠ_ㅠ...히히 저 저녁먹고 올게요 죄송해요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 넵. 맛나게..
<North> I failed to upgrade Ubuntu to 10.04 LTS. I am still installing software for Korean language.
<Seony> So?
<North> One question to all of you is how you use Linux based OS.
<North> Same as Windows  like paper work or design?
<North> it might be I wanna talk about the compatibility.
<Seony> sorry for late responses
<Seony> well, you should set up what you want to do on Linux.
<Seony> you don't need to do everything with Linux instead of Windows.
<Seony> if you need ms-office 2010 version, use windows and don't be stressed.
<Seony> don't forget your purpose using linux.
<North> with what purpose do you use Linux, Seony?
<lexlove2> Seony, 새해 복 많이 받으셨나요?
<Seony> server only. i don't use linux as a desktop.
<North> ah~
<Seony> lexlove2: 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다. 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :)
<North> then you must be a programmer?
<Seony> North: combination of the best for me is, desktop with MacOSX and linux server.
<North> Wow
<Seony> no i'm a student majoring in computer science. wanna be unix geek.
<Seony> i don't want to be a programmer.
<North> Well.
<North> OK
<lexlove2> Seony,  오늘은 일찍 퇴근하는 날입니다. ^^ 이제 퇴근하려구요
<Seony> lexlove2: 학원은 잘 되가세요?
<North> the installation is finished. I have to reboot. and I have got to go.
<lexlove2> Seony,  제 계획대로 되질 않아요 ㅠㅠ 한동안 힘든 시기를 거쳤고 앞으로도 거쳐야 할 거 같아요
<Seony> lexlove2: 흐... 그렇군요. 올해를 기점으로 꼭 잘되길 바랄께요 :)
<North> I need some links for the Linux beginner again.
<lexlove2> Seony, 경영학 공부를 하려고 해요...^^
<Seony> North: try googling.
<Seony> and, remember the RTFM
<North> what does RTFM stand for?
<Seony> RTFM is the most important word for all linux beginners.
<North> oh Isee
<Seony> It means, Read The Fu*king Manual
<North> Ok
<North> Good to chat with you. See you next Monday.
<Seony> actually, it states that don't ask and google it what you want to know.
<Seony> NP. see you.
<lexlove2> Seony, 제가 우물안 개구리였다는 걸 실감하고 있어요. 그리고 허파에 바람도 많이 들어있었구요.^^ 인생공부 많이 하고 있어요 Seony님도 올해 좋은 일 많이 생기시길 바래요....
<Seony> lexlove2: 감사합니다. :)
<lexlove2> 그럼 퇴근합니다~~~~
<Seony> 쉬세요
<Seony> 음... 조용해졌군요..
<Seony> 그나저나 한아얄씨 쪽에는 제가 개인적으로 싫어하는 유저가 다시 들어와있네요..
<lanhee> 앗..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 식사하고와서 놀라시는군요
<lanhee> 네..영어 대화가 있어서 놀랬어요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 여기 채널이 외국에 있는 서버라서 가끔 들어오기도 하고,
<Seony> 또 저렇게 포럼 회원분들 중에서 한글 입력기가 설치 안되는 분들이 영어로 대화하기도 하고 그래요
<lanhee> 아항 그랬군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전에는 게임계정 구걸하러 외국인들 많이 왔는데, 저희가 강력하게 안해줘서 이제 잘 안와요 ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 게임계정요?;
<Seony> 한국 온라인 겜들이 잘나가잖아요... 외국에 서비스 안하는 온라인게임 하고싶어서 오는 사람들 있어요.
<Seony> 베타 서비스 중인 것들을 어떻게 알았는지 그런거 하고싶다고 와서 좀 해달라고 그러고...
<Seony> 아... 종료메시지가 내 마음을 찌르는군...
<lanhee> ㅠ-ㅠ제맘도 아파요..
<Seony> 커피 마시는 중요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 갤러리아 잠깐 갔다가 사갖고 온 Godiva 커피...
<Seony> 그냥저냥 마실만 하네요. 초콜렛이나 만들지...
<razGon_iPad> 아웅!!! 힘든 밤이에요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 메인컴 정지 1일째...ㅠㅠ
<lanhee> 우와 부러워용 커피..
<Seony> 슬슬 졸려오는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 휴대폰 기지국이 변경될때마다 아알씨 끊기는걸까요 ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 에궁.. 졸리시면..움..못 주무시죠?ㅠ_ㅠ
<lanhee> Coffee_instant: 휴대폰으로 아알씨 하시는거세요?
<Seony> IP가 바뀌면 그럴 수 있어요
<Seony> 구글 스트리트에 울집 나오니까 좀 이상하긴 하네 ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> 우와 저희집은 골목 안으로 들어가야되서 안 나올거 같아요
<Coffee_instant> 스마트폰으로 접속했어요
<lanhee> 잘하셨어요! ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 구글스트리트 ㅎㅎ 왠지 여행하는 기분?  ㅎ
<lanhee> 넹..가끔보면 재미 쏠쏠하죠
<Seony> 한국 구글 스트리트 잘 나와요?
<Coffee_instant> 아뇨
<Coffee_instant> 한국은 위치정보사업자가 아니어서 구글스트리트 서비스는 안해요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 서울하고 부산만
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 대에충
<DarkCircle> 2009년도 자료가지고해요
<DarkCircle> 2009년도면 언제야 ㄱ- .........
<DarkCircle> 벌써 3년전.
<lanhee> ㅎㅎㅎ시간 참 잘가요
<Seony> DarkCircle: 저쪽 채널에 제가 제일 싫어하는 날제비가... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 구글 지도가 sk c&c 꺼 일꺼에요..
<DarkCircle> 2009년도면 상암벌이 쓰레기장스러웠던때.
<DarkCircle> Seony 그렇군요 ..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 사람이 싫어도 세월이 가면 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 그양반 때문에 예전에 한 번 뒤집어진적이 있었어요.
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 네 몇번 뒤집어진적 있던건 기억해요
<Seony> 한달동안인가가 밴을 걸었는데...
<DarkCircle> 근데 뭐 지금은 조용해요
<Seony> 분도님이 풀어준 뒤로는 좀 조용하긴 했죠. 요즘도 조용하죠?
<DarkCircle> 네 되게 조용해요
<Seony> 사람들이 엄청나게 컴플레인 했거든요
<DarkCircle> 음 그분이 예전에 개발자 연봉가지고 그놈 채널에서 플레임을 일으켰었는데
<Seony> 나이가 많은 것도 아니면서 존댓말도 아닌게 반말 비스무리하면서, 새로 들어온 사람들 무안하게 쫓아내고...
<DarkCircle> 개발자는 구해야 한다면서 연봉은 1500만이면 된댔다나뭐라나...
<Coffee_instant> 음..
<DarkCircle> 암튼 그래서 대놓고 까였었던 적이 ...
<Coffee_instant> ....... 1500...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그 플레임 내용을 정리하자면 "젊은것들이 고생을모른다" vs "현실이 어떤지 너무 모른다"
<DarkCircle> 가지고 티격태격
<Coffee_instant> 제 대학 동기들이 해외취업에 눈을 돌리는 것도 그것인데.. 우리나라 처우가.. 나아지질 않을 모양같네여
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이 얘기도 맞고 저 얘기도 맞고 ...
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래서 저도 싫어하고 다들 싫어해서 무지 시끄러웠었죠. 그 뒤로는 조용한 거 같네요...
<lanhee> 허허 그런 일이 있었군요 ;ㅂ
<Seony> lanhee: 여기 있다보면, 우분투 포럼 뒷이야기들이 많이 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 그냥 온통 서로 서비스업하겠다고 난리치는 판이라 경쟁이 너무 심해서 연봉 쇼부치는것도 힘들어요.
<Coffee_instant> 음
<DarkCircle> 좀 웃긴 얘기로 비전공자도 코딩하는 마당에 개나소나 프로그래밍하겠다고 뛰어드는 판이라 이바닥이 이렇게 됐다
<Coffee_instant> 우리나라 산업구조가 기형화 되어가는게 있어요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이런 얘기도..
<Coffee_instant> 생산자 우선 산업구조가 아닌 대형 유통자산업구조가 되다보니
<Coffee_instant> 개발자를 쪼으는 산업행태에서 개선되지 않는 것 같아요
<lanhee> 씁슬하네요 자주 듣는 이야긴데두 들을때마다 씁슬해여 ㅠ_ㅠ...
<Seony> lanhee: 그래서, 한국에서 컴퓨터 공부하고 외국으로 나오면 아주 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> ㅎㅎ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새는 또 IT쪽 인원이 많이 필요하게 된 상황이라 대기업의 구인규모가 커졌어요
<Coffee_instant> 서니님 말씀이 맞아요..
<lanhee> 후웅 그렇군요..
<Coffee_instant> 호주 북유럽 남미 이쪽에
<DarkCircle> IT쪽은 절대 망할수가 없는 상황인게
<Coffee_instant> It 기술자자리가 많아요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 한국은 기복이란게 있어서 창업하고 이럴때 대박을 칠수 있는 시기가 있는가 하면
<Seony> 얼마 전에, 미국 프로그래머 평균연봉이 1억 돌파했다는 뉴스가 떴거든요...
<Seony> 나도 열심히 해야지 ㅋㅋ
<lanhee> 우와 평균 연봉이요?
<Coffee_instant> 올
<Seony> 네. 미국은 IT가 고급인력이라...
<DarkCircle> 어떤땐 밑바닥에 들어가서 일해도 계속 망하는 시기가 있기도 ..
<Coffee_instant> 1억 원요?
<Coffee_instant> 올!!!!  조. 조타!
<lanhee> 우와 1억원;ㅂ; 그것두 평균이요?
<Seony> 연봉 10만불 쯤이야 뭐 뉴욕 가면 중견직은 다들 그렇게 받으니...
<Seony> 저희 동네만 해도, IT 초봉이 5만이거든요..
<DarkCircle> 미국은 세금이 많지가 않아서 ...
<DarkCircle> 그게 좋던 ...
<Seony> 세금이 많지않다뇨... 세금이 무지 세죠.
<Seony> 33%나 떼어가는데...
<DarkCircle> 종류가 많지 않죠.
<Coffee_instant> 하아.. 미국... 언어장벽만 어떻게 하면 좋겠는데... ㅡㅡ
<DarkCircle> 내라는 세금 몇개만 내면 .............
<Seony> 아... 그런 의미...
<DarkCircle> 네 .
<DarkCircle> 그래서 낼돈 따로 빼고 자기돈 챙기고 그렇게 착실히 모으면
<DarkCircle> 미국은 노후대비는 진짜 잘되는나라
<Seony> 여기서는 저축도 잘 안해요.
<DarkCircle> 당장 일자리 없어져도
<Seony> 왜냐면 노후시점에 돈이 많으면 나라에서 연금을 안주거든요.
<DarkCircle> 거기 사회 시스템이 나라에서 무슨 푸드티켓인가 주지 않아요?
<lanhee> 그런거도 줘요? 우왕
<Seony> 그건 생활보호 대상자들...
<Coffee_instant> 음
<Coffee_instant> 그럼 연금때문이라도
<Seony> 보통 한 가구에서 연간수입이 3만불인가 그거 이하면 나올 거에요..
<Coffee_instant> 블랙머니로 만들겠네요?
<DarkCircle> 그래서 좀 막장인 사람들은 취업을 안하려고 드는 ..
<Seony> 저소득층이라고...
<Seony> Coffee_instant: 정답...
<Seony> 돈 많이 벌면, 버는대로 다 씁니다.
<Seony> 그래서 요트 사고 그러잖아요
<DarkCircle> 취업안하고 티켓 받아서 그것도 지정된 가게가 있다던데 ..
<Seony> 네. 지정된 마트에 가면 적힌 물건으로 교환을 해줘요.
<Coffee_instant> 좋다..
<Seony> 우유, 쥬스, 치즈 그런거...
<lanhee> 역시ㅠ_ㅠ울나라보다 복지는 뛰어나네요
<Seony> 근데 대부분 그런거 받을 정도면, 인생 막장인 사람들이에요...
<DarkCircle> 네 완전 막장 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런거 안먹고 사람들이랑 현금으로 교환해서 술 마시고 마약 사서 피우고 그러죠
<lanhee> 허허허=ㅂ =; 역시 악용하는 사람이 많군요
<DarkCircle> 한국의 생활보호대상 지원도 나름 어느정도 되긴 한데 이게 웃긴게 대리수령인이라는 게 있어서
<Seony> 그 사람들 입장에서는 음식보단 술/담배/마약이 더 중요하니깐요....
<DarkCircle> 누가 빼돌려서 꼼쳐먹는경우가 겁나게 많더군요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 음 동네 복지센터에 3일 연속으로 일하는걸 본적이 있는데 어떤 할머니의 ... 자식이라는 넘이
<DarkCircle> 할머니가 받을 생활지원금중에 230만원을 빼돌렸다고.
<DarkCircle> (실제로 있었던일)
<lanhee> 헐=_= 진짜 나쁘네요..
<Seony> 근데, 저소득층 사람들이 임신하면 정부에서 먹을걸 대줘요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 임산부가 섭취해야할 필수 영양소에 해당하는 음식들... 우유, 치즈 그런거...
<lanhee> 오오 그렇군요 하긴 임신하면 일하기 더 어려우니까..
<Seony> 얼마치가 아니라, 치즈 몇그램 우유 몇리터 이런 식으로 쿠폰이 나오죠
<lanhee> 아..되게 구체적이네요
<Seony> 네. 그래서 적어도 산모랑 애는 안굶어요
<Coffee_instant> .... 항아..
<Coffee_instant> 정말 해외 직장 알아봐야...
<Seony> 뭐 사실 그만큼 세금을 내니까 혜택을 받는 것이기도 하죠
<lanhee> ㅎㅎ그런거도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 미국은 그나마 좋은게 물가가 참 ... 착한거 ...
<Seony> 미국 경제가 언제 무너질지는 모르겠지만, 아직까지는 그래도 서민이 살기 좋은 나라에요...
<Seony> 물가도 그렇고, 여가생활에 필요한 물건들도 싸죠
<DarkCircle> 옆나라 일본같은 경우는 다 좋은데 물가가 미친듯이 비싸서 비싸게 받아봐야 소용이 없는동네
<DarkCircle> 일본에선 알바를 해도 300만원을 버는동네.
<lanhee> ㅎㅎㅎ그래두 물가가 너무 비싸서ㅎ 빠듯할거 같아요
<Seony> 저도 가난하지만, 적어도 먹는 건 집에 박스단위로 쌓아놓고 살거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 다크써클님 말씀이 맞아봐요
<Coffee_instant> 동기 한명이 개빌자로 일본가서 하는 말이
<Coffee_instant> 돈은 많이받는데
<Coffee_instant> 쓰는게.그민큼 쓴다고..
<DarkCircle> 300만원에서 25~30%은 후생성쪽이랑 소득세 어쩌구 쑥쑥 빠져나가요
<lanhee> 일본도 세금 많이 내요?
<DarkCircle> 작년 3월에 후쿠시마 한번 흔들리고 나서 엔고가 지금도 지속되고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 평균 1470원 (100엔당)
<lanhee> 으 맞아요 엔화는 떨어질줄 모르던데...
<DarkCircle> 엔고가 너무 심해서 금리가 제로.
<Coffee_instant> 그래도 달러보유국중 첫빠인데..
<Coffee_instant> 돈이 모질한것도 아닐테고...
<DarkCircle> 미쿸도 어제부턴가 최저금리로 전환했을거예요
<DarkCircle> 지네들 말로는 제로금리라고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 2014년까지 .
<Coffee_instant> ...
<Seony> 미국은 원체 금리가 싸서...
<Seony> 더더욱 저축을 안하죠
<Coffee_instant> 서민 다 죽겠네
<DarkCircle> 일본 의외로 부채가 엄청 많아요
<Seony> 그나마 서민용 물가는 싸니까 다행이죠
<DarkCircle> 뻔더멘탈이 엄청 튼튼해서 무너지지 않는것일뿐.
<Coffee_instant> ....
<lanhee> 흐응..
<DarkCircle> 전세계에 깔아놓은 돈밭의 규모가 상상을 초월해서 그거 싹 걷으면
<Seony> 일본은 지금 4호기에 지진 한 번만 더 나면 나라 망하는 수준이라고 떠들썩 하더라구요...
<Coffee_instant> 4호기요?
<DarkCircle> 아 4호기 이미 박살나기 직전이예요.
<Seony> 그 방사능 우리동네 거의 다 왔던데...
<lanhee> 헉 정말요?
<DarkCircle> 지금 세슘 검출량이 계속 늘어나고 있는 중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_instant> 최근에 하나 박살났을텐데
<DarkCircle> 진짜 막장인듯.
<Seony> 4호기가 박살나기 직전인데, 그걸 지금 일본 정부에서 최대한 감추는 중이래요..
<Coffee_instant> 최근에 진도 5.6 하나 또 터져서
<Seony> 지금 이빨 다 빠진 아줌마까지 등장했고...
<DarkCircle> 되도록이면 거기서 좀 빠져나와야 되는데
<lanhee> 어으;ㅂ; 무섭네요
<Coffee_instant> 어우 일본 아침 티비프로에
<DarkCircle> 거긴 위에서 뭐라고 안하거나 메뉴얼 안주면 꼼짝도 안하고 가만히 있는 애들이라
<Coffee_instant> 후쿠시마현에 나는 대형 배추 를 자랑으로 방송했어요 거기
<DarkCircle> 그냥 불쌍 = =
<DarkCircle> 대형 배추를 먹고 밤에 빛이나는 야광인간으로 변신
<Seony> 얼마 전에 5.6 지진 났었을 때, 정부에서 주민들한테 몰래 요오드 돌렸다던데요.
<Coffee_instant> 5.6 지진이 짧게난것도 아니고 상당히 길었데요
<lanhee> 아 정말요?;
<Coffee_instant> 그래서 피해가 불가피 한건데
<Coffee_instant> 일정부 숨기고있단 소리가 나오는거죠
<Seony> 게다가 지금 지진운 많이 뜨고있어서 조만간 큰 지진 하나 터질듯... 그거 터지면 일본은 망하는 수준이라고 하더라구요..
<lanhee> 허허허. 참 안됬다는 생각이 드네요;
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 근본적인 잘못이 제너럴 일렉트릭에 있는데
<DarkCircle> 보증기간 지났다고 배째모드상태고
<DarkCircle> 그거 관리하는 동경전력은 그냥 병신되고
<lanhee> 그럼 그냥 방치 하는거에요?
<DarkCircle> 일본정부는 어찌되든 피해를 좀 더 줄여보려고 용쓰는 흔적이 보이긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 네 방치죠.
<Coffee_instant> 철거시점이 20년 전이래요..
<lanhee> 허어..;ㅂ;
<Coffee_instant> 그래놓고 ㄱ
<DarkCircle> 거긴 그냥 콘크리트로 지름 100Km짜리 봉분을 만들어야
<Coffee_instant> 지금껏 블전중..
<Coffee_instant> ㅋㅋ 아이러니한건
<DarkCircle> 지금도 태평양 어딘가에는 각종 집채들과 가재도구 시신들이 둥둥 떠다닐텐데
<Coffee_instant> 일본이 그런사테가 터지고 원전 기술 제1기업인 ge가 망해가고 있어요 ㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> ge는 원전기술을 처음으로 보유했긴 하지만
<DarkCircle> 세계 최고는 아니예요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Coffee_instant> 네..
<DarkCircle> 한국이랑 프랑스 이 두나라가 전세계에서 최고 수준을 자랑함.
<Coffee_instant> 실제론 핵심 기술 프랑스 독일 우리나라
<Coffee_instant> 이 세곳에 다있어요
<Seony> 우리나라는 국민성이 하도 극성스러워서... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 몇년전만 해도 한국이 발전시설 모델 내놓으면 좀 한다는 나라가 "아니 이셰키가!" 라고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 최근에는 "오오오오오오오오오..."
<Coffee_instant> 근데 경수로 제어 원천기술 이 ge에 있어서 세국가모두 완제품을 만들 수는 없어요
<DarkCircle> 네 근데 원천 기술의 특허 시효가 거의 만료될 시점이라고 ..
<Coffee_instant> 우리나라는..
<Coffee_instant> 개발한게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 그래서 조만간 좀 더 개선될 기술이 나온다고 하더군요. 아 설계는 끝났는데 시험 모델이 내년하고 그 다음 2014년쯤 나올거라고
<Coffee_instant> 인수를 잘해서....
<DarkCircle> 타임라인상에 잡혀있음.
<Coffee_instant> 하아..
<Coffee_instant> 일본은 참.
<Coffee_instant> 일전의 임진년이 일본에게 국운이 극에 달했다면
<Coffee_instant> 이번 임진년엔... 일본에게 국운은 좋지 않을 모양같네요..
<Seony> 인과응보입니다. ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> ㅎㅎㅎ그래두 막상 보니까 안됬다는 생각 들어요
<Seony> 그렇기야 하죠. 뭐 일반 서민이 무슨 죄가 있겠어요...
<DarkCircle> 일본은 10% 때문에 나라가 망해가는데
<DarkCircle> 일본이나 한국이나 객관적으로 보면 별 다를 바 없다고 생각.
<Seony> 우리나라는 한 명 때문에 망해가는구나...
<DarkCircle> 10%가 무슨 짓을 하느냐에 따라서 나라가 휙 넘어지기도 하고 빨딱 일어서기도하고
<lanhee> ..그렇죠..뭐..ㅠ_ㅠ에잉..
<Coffee_instant> 우리나라는 한사람...
<Coffee_instant> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Coffee_instant> 제가 정말 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lanhee> ㅠㅠㅠ아 맞다 경찰 간부가 그분께 문자를 보냈다면서요..
<lanhee> 저녁 먹으면서 뉴스에서 봤는데..=ㅂ=;;
<Coffee_instant> 제그 대선때 mb 를 찍었었습니다
<Coffee_instant> 정말 죄송해요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<lanhee> 하하핫;ㅂ;
<Coffee_instant> 어오오오오오
<Coffee_instant> 음..
<Coffee_instant> 와이브로가 좋긴좋네..
<Seony> 잠잘 시간이 됐는데 자야하나 말아야하나 고민이네요
<Seony> 책 좀 봐야되는데...
<Coffee_instant> 음?
<Coffee_instant> 책....
<Coffee_instant> 해야할것을
<Coffee_instant> 내일로 미룹시다!
<lanhee> 히히 저 이보쓰는데
<Coffee_instant> 일단 자고!
<Coffee_instant> ㅋㅋ
<lanhee> 와이브로~~좋지요
<Coffee_instant> 좋아요..
<Coffee_instant> .... 그러고보니
<lanhee> 네 속도 빠르구 용량도 10기가구요
<Coffee_instant> 와이브로도 엠비가 망해놨어 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Coffee_instant> 죄송합니다 엉엉 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 커피를 마셔서 그런가 졸립네요 ㅎㅎ
<lanhee> ㅎㅎㅎ아니에요.. 에궁
<lanhee> 전 커피 마시면 쌩쌩 해져요..헤헤 =ㅂ = 그냥 커피두
<Coffee_instant> 아 커피하니까 ..
<Coffee_instant> 서니님
<Seony> 아까 커피빈 가서 카푸치노 하나 먹고 집에 와서 또 내려마시고...
<Coffee_instant> 일본 이와 커피점에서 코나커피원두 해외배송 ...
<Coffee_instant> 했어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 얼마에요?
<Coffee_instant> 200그람에 배송비 해서 8만 가량이에요
<Seony> 헐... 코나 몇%짜린데요?
<Seony> 아... 나 커피장사 해볼까...
<Coffee_instant> 백프로 일껑뇨?
<Coffee_instant> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 100% 코나는 한국사람 입맛에는 좀 안맞을 수 있어요. 진하거든요.
<Seony> 200g에 8만원이라... 커피 장사 좀 해볼까...
<Coffee_instant> 안그래도
<Coffee_instant> 거기 설명에
<Coffee_instant> 씬맛이 4점으로 높게..
<Seony> 보통 여기 사람들이 많이 먹는 게, 10%짜리 아니면 바닐라 마카다미아 그런거 마시거든요....
<Coffee_instant> 몊프론줄은 모르겠어요
<Coffee_instant> 아 제가 산건 일본에서 산다면 5만원 가량일꺼에요
<Seony> 바닐라 마카다미아가 향은 좋은데, 계속 마시다보면 역시 그냥 기본이 좋더라구요
<Coffee_instant> 전 ems랑 통관료도 포함헌지러
<Seony> 현지에서 코나 얼만지 알려드리면 큰일 나겠군요...
<Coffee_instant> 응?
<Seony> 좋아하시는 커피 주문한 거니까, 일단 마셔보고 어떤지 얘기해주세요
<Coffee_instant> 네 ㅎㅎ 일주일 걸릴꺼에요 ㅎ
<Seony> 여기서는 보통 진하게 마시는데, 한국에서는 거진 보리차 같이 옅게 마시니까 아마 그런대로 괜찮을 거에요..
<Coffee_instant> 진하게 내리면 아무래도... 먹기힘들겠죠?  ㅎ
<Seony> 익숙해지면 그게 더 맛있어요. ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 하와이에 살고싶다
<Seony> 살짝 걸쭉하기도 하고...
<Coffee_instant> 오오 기대 오오
<Coffee_instant> 자주는 못마시겠어요
<Seony> 여기서는 커피를 내리면, 색깔이 까맣다고 말할 정도로 내리거든요...
<Seony> 그정도로 진하게 내리면 살짝 걸쭉해지죠 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 길게 내리나봐요..
<Seony> 그냥 많이 퍼요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 그냥 레귤러 커피는 어딜가나 무료 리필...
<Coffee_instant> .....
<Seony> 워낙 커피가 흔한 동네라..
<Coffee_instant> 하와이 거기 괜찮...
<Coffee_instant> 살고싶네요 거기 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 커피 하나로요?
<Seony> 막상 오면 답답해서 못살아요
<Coffee_instant> 그것도 그렇고..
<Seony> 갈데도 없고 할 것도 없고...
<Coffee_instant> 비키니녀?  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맨날 보면 그냥 그래요
<Coffee_instant> 헐.
<Coffee_instant> 설마!
<Seony> 치마 입고 자전거 타는 여자들도 처음 보면 쇼킹한데, 맨날 보면 그냥 그래요.
<Coffee_instant> 헐 ....
<Seony> 더 쇼킹한걸 보여드려야겠군요.
<Coffee_instant> 어썸!
<Seony> 어라.. 사진들이 어디갔지
<Seony> 근데 이거 미성년자 관람불가인데... ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 사..사진?
<Coffee_instant> ...근데.. 그정도로 막 적응되면은..
<Coffee_instant> ... 한국오믄 성욕도 없냐!!!  라면서 욕먹을것 같은데요?  ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그런것보단, 뉴스에서 연예인 누구누구가 파격의상 드레스 이런 기사 봐도 별 감흥이 없어지죠.
<Seony> 여기서는 맨날 보니까...
<Coffee_instant> ...
<Seony> Coffee_instant: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/hawaii/PA310008.JPG
<Coffee_instant> 하와이.. 좋긴좋은데 어썸..
<Seony> 할로윈 데이 때..
<Coffee_instant> .....
<Coffee_instant> 어...어...어
<Seony> 차마 제가 옆에 설 수는 없어서 와이프보고 대신 좀 서라고 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 어썸!!!!!!!
<Seony> 여자들 노출이 수위가 훨씬 높다보니까, 걍 아무 생각 없어져요...
<Coffee_instant> 이브 코스플레이 인가보네요
<Seony> 네... 근데 저 정도는 저도 처음 봤어요.
<Seony> 저렇게까진 안하거든요...
<Coffee_instant> 하와이 괜찮은데요!!!
<Coffee_instant> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> jswlinux.team1ab.com/hawaii/PB010011.JPG 요 정도까진 할로윈 데이 때 많이 해요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하와이라서 그런 게 아니라 서양이라서...
<Coffee_instant> 죽인다!
<Seony> 아마 뉴욕 같은데는 더 재밌을껄요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다. 시간이 많이 늦어서...
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 안드로메다 여행중 = =;
<lanhee> 헙 전 족욕하고 왔어용..혈액순환이 잘 안되서;ㅂ;
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 오... 안드로메다는 이미 지구인들이 보내준 개념으로 포화 직전임.... 이젠 마젤란 성운 넘어에 있는 장미성운이 뜨고 있심... 거기로 개념을 보내삼... ㅋ
<DarkCircle> _ㅡ_) ...
<Coffee_instant> .
<lanhee> 둥
<Coffee_instant>  .응?
<Coffee_instant> 둥
<lanhee> 두둥
<lanhee> 헤헤헤헤헤
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 장미성운은 식상하다능. 좀더 아스트랄한 곳을 추천해달라능.
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 장미성운에 일단 마실 댕겨 오시고 개념도 보내 보고 말하삼.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> .잠이 안오는 밤입니다
<lanhee> 저두 자기 싫어용 ㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 아우.. 내일 일있는데..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 가기 싫네요
<lanhee> 헉..
<lanhee> 그래두 주무시고 가셔야죠 .ㅠ.ㅠ
<razgon|> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Coffee_instant> 배고파...
<DarkCircle> Coffee_instant / 피자
<DarkCircle> Coffee_instant / 치킨
<DarkCircle> Coffee_instant / 족발
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 치킨서클!
<Coffee_instant> 헉?
<Coffee_instant> 헉
<Coffee_instant> 아아 마이크 테스트
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하셍ㅎ!
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 아... 기타 살돈 모으기 빡시군..
<saegeon> ..
<saegeon> hi
<Seony> Hi
<saegeon> 안녕하세요
<saegeon> 한글로 하는지 몰라가지고 막 뒤져봤는데 쉬프트+스페이스 가있길래.. 겨우 한글로바꿧네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 어서오세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html 페이지를 읽어주시면 감사하겠습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-28
<razGon_PG> saegeon: 한글키쓰는 방법도 있습니다.
<razGon_PG> 잠시만요. 조금있다가 링크해드릴께요.
<razGon_PG> 아...
<razGon_PG> saegeon: VNC가 아니시겠군요.^^;;
<razGon_PG> 설정에 한글키 설정하시거나 나비 설치하시면 됩니다.
<jinkuk> 안녕들하세요 모두 그거 구정인가 신정 잘 지내셨나요 ㅎㅎ
<kzya> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<Coffee_instant>  으히으힉
<Coffee_instant> 우결...
<woodong50> 안녕하세요
<QueenTyr> Hello.
<QueenTyr> Hello, everyone.
<UidX> 안녕하세요
<UidX> Hi - if anyone cannot speak/read Korean
<revol2236> 리눅스 커널쪽 잘 아시는분 계신가요???
<Coffee_instant> [01:36] ** 대화 주제: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html
<razGon_iPad> 굳모닝요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-29
<Dracokr> 하이
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_OpQ> 굳데이
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 혹시 어학공부로 싱가폴은 어떤지요?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 안가봐서 잘... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 법이 무서운 국가니만큼 치안은 잘되어있겠죠?
<Seony> 덥다는 얘기는 들었어요
<DracoKr> 음
<DracoKr> ...유니티 적응 안되!!
<DracoKr> -_-
<DracoKr> 아아악...
<razGon_OpQ> 물가나 다른 건 어떤가해서요
<Seony> 음...거기까진  잘 모르겠어요
<razGon_OpQ> 그리고 비자문제 같은것도요
<razGon_OpQ> 그것보다 메인보드 나가버린거 같아요..완.전.히.
<razGon_OpQ> 콘덴서가 손가락으로 움직이면 맛간거죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 2개가그렇더라구요.
<razGon_OpQ> 아세ㅜ스건데..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일단 전원이 안켜지면 파워서플라이 의심부터...
<razGon_OpQ> 파워서플라이교체했는데 그러더군요
<Seony> 파워서플라이 문제가 아니면... 메인보드 나간거라고 봐도 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 한 2년되었으면 교체해야되나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 일단 남아도는 놈있으니 장착해보구아니면 컴을 바꿔야 겠네요
<razGon_OpQ> 컴의 재구성이군요..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 다행이네요 선배에게 받아놓은 구형컴이 있어서 그거 재구성하면 될거 같네요
<razGon_OpQ> 덕분에 하드 줄줄이 달겠네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 서버 백업을 여기서 받아야 겠습니다..
<DracoKr> ...어휴...문제점 해결 팁을 구글링해 찾았더니 왜 독일어야 -_- 독일어 0점인데..
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 독어라고 아시는게 대단합니다.ㅎ
<DracoKr> ....고딩때 배웠는데 최고점수가 50점이었죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 구텐탁!
<razGon_OpQ> 업그레이드해야겠습니다..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 아니 옆그레이드...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 구형비됴카드는 팔면 비
<razGon_OpQ> 얼마나 받을까요?
<razGon_OpQ> 지포스 7600gs, 8400gs
<razGon_OpQ> 이거 처분하고 비됴카드 업좀허려는데요
<razGon_OpQ> 그냥 모아놓을까요?
<DracoKr> 전 아직 8500GT가 주력 ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 음 청소하러 나갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 드레이크님은 청소 잘하시는 군요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 드디어 나왔군요 11ac
<razGon_OpQ> 속도가3배 범위가 30-40퍼센 증가했네요
<razGon_OpQ> 핸폰과 공유기 변경을
<readytoact> 엄
<readytoact> 계심꺼
<razGon_OpQ> Seony: 죄송요. 답변아 늦었습니다
<Seony> 별말씀을...
<DracoKr> 아 힘들다
<DarkCircle> 어제 여파로 조용하네요
<Seony> 어제 무슨 일 있었어요?
<DarkCircle> 어제 월말 토요일이니 세미나를 해쎄죠 :D
<DarkCircle> 헤쎄죠 -> 했죠
<Coffee_instant> 오ㅗㅇ오오오오오
<Coffee_instant> 티아라 어쩐데.. ㅠㅠ
<gendersys_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<gendersys_> 포토샵을 설치해야할 일이 급히 생겼습니다
<gendersys_> 서니님 안녕하세요
<gendersys_> 포토샵 설치한 경험이 있으신분 있으신 가요
<gendersys_> 만나게 되면 따뜻한 커피라도 사례하겠습니다.
<Seony> 포토샵쯤 되면 그냥 윈도우에 설치하시거나 버박 같은데다 설치하셔야할 거에요
<gendersys_> 네..방법 알려주셔서 감사드립니다.
<Seony> 별말씀을요. 와인 홈페이지 가면 어플리케이션별 설치가능도가 나와있어요.
<gendersys_> 김프는 일괄 작업이 불가능한가요
<gendersys_> 아..네 알아볼께요
<Seony> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<Seony> CS5가 현재 Silver level이네요
<Seony> 보니까, 우분투 11.10에서는 Gold level이니까 해볼만 하겠네요
<gendersys_> 한번 시도해볼께요~ 지금 cs4설치해 보는 중이예요~
<SteelHeart> 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> Hi
<gendersys_> 안녕하세요
<gendersys_> wine으로 포토샵cs를  실행하니 런타임에러가 나오네요
<SteelHeart> 와인으로 포... 포토샵이라....
<SteelHeart> GIMP도 있는데... 김프는 많이 사용하기 부족한가요?
<SteelHeart> 전 그림판밖에 못쓰는지라;;;;
<gendersys_> 쇼핑몰을 작업하려면 일괄작업 기능이 필요해서요
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> 김프도 배치작업 기능이 있지 않을까요?
<readytoact> 전 우분투에서 그래픽 작업할땐 김프 쓰긴하는데..
<gendersys_> 김프에서 배치작업이 있긴 있네요. scriptfu를 이용해서요
<gendersys_> 한번 시도해볼께요
<SteelHeart> 아아 역시 넷북에서 윈7쓰다가 전부 우분투로 설치하니 속도가 정말 좋네요 :)
<SteelHeart> 잘되길 빕니다 ㅎㅎ
<gendersys_> 감사합니다
<readytoact> gendersys_: http://jjangfree.tistory.com/853
<readytoact> 여기보시면 DBP라는 플러그인도 있네요
<readytoact> SteelHeart: 넷북 에디션 쓰시나요?
<SteelHeart> readytoact: 아뇨 일반으로 사용합니다.
<readytoact> 그러시군요
<gendersys_> 일괄기능을 적용할때 이미지 위에 텍스트를 입력해야 해요
<gendersys_> 그 기능이 없어 보여요
<SteelHeart> 원래 1.7Ghz AMD Dualcore 넷북이라서 윈도우 돌릴때도 xna 프로그래밍할때 별 무리는 없었는데 윈7이 좀 무거웠는데, 우분투 돌리니깐 정말 쾌적하네요. 윈도우는 RDP쓰면 되니 문제 없구요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 넷북 리믹스가 나름 아기자기 한게 좋긴 하네요
<readytoact> SteelHeart: 와.. 그래도 듀얼코어네요
<readytoact> 저도 E7300 에
<readytoact> 램 4G 놓고 10.04 사용합니다.
<SteelHeart> readytoact: Asus Eee PC 1215t입니다. 새해 선물로 받았는데 고등학교 올라가기 전까지 쓰기 정말 싼맛에 즐길 수 있는 제품이에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> x41 쓰던 저에게는 ㅠㅠ 완전...
<readytoact> 델 D620인데 -_-.. 이게 좀 바보라 램을 4G을 다 인식 못하네요
<SteelHeart> DDR2 RAM 2GB인데 스왑만 잘 주면 별 무리가 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 3.3G밖에 ㅠㅠ
<SteelHeart> 아아.... ㅠㅠ 그렇군요
<readytoact> 전 테스트머신을 많이 돌리는편이라
<SteelHeart> 아 방금 조부장님이... wine으로 포토샵 cs5를 돌리신다네요....
<readytoact> virtualbox를 두개씩 돌릴 수 있어서-
<readytoact> ㅎㄷㄷ... CS5;;;;
<readytoact> 와인으로;;;
<SteelHeart> 그러면서 조부장님은 항상 컴맹이라고 하십니다... 흐음.... 컴퓨터의 맹주는 분도님이신데....
<Seony> readytoact: 와인 홈피 보니까 11.10에서 CS5 잘돌아간다고 하네요...
<SteelHeart> 오오... 그렇군요.... 저도 나중에 포토샵 배울땐 와인으로 써야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: (__) 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 써니님 보니까 맥이 생각나네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<gendersys_> 저는 11.04라서요...
<readytoact> -0- 이번에 이사가는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 전세금 빼서 남는 돈으로 맥북을 하나...
<readytoact> -_-;; 와이프몰래 맥북을 지르다..
<readytoact> 어떻게 숨기지
<SteelHeart> 아아ㅠㅠ 전 내년에 선린인터넷고등학교 합격하면 사주신다네요.
<SteelHeart> 아예 맥미니를 사셔서 으쓱한 곳에 숨겨놓고 서버로 쓰시는게....
<Seony> readytoact: 몰래 살려면 어려우니 저처럼 살짝 속여서 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> SteelHeart:  서버면 뭐.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 오.. 뭐라고 하면 되나요???
<Seony> 대신 저처럼 와이프가 컴맹이어야만 가능해요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-;; 그..그게...
<readytoact> 저와 함께.. 옆에서 보고 배운게 있어서
<Seony> 인터넷에서 디게 싼 노트북을 하나 찾았는데, 어떠냐고 하면서 조그만 넷북을 하나 보여주고요, 실제로 주문하는 건 맥북을 주문하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래놓구서 색상만 다른 거라고 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 에.. 제 와이프는..
<SteelHeart> 엌 그런 놀라운 방법이!
<Seony> 그러면 이렇게 해보세요.
<readytoact> 컴은 잘모르는데... 사과는 구분합니다
<Seony> 리퍼비쉬 제품을 보여주고서, 실제 주문은 좋은 걸로 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리퍼 중에서도 좀 오래된건 무지 싸거든요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. 재정이 제 소관이 아닌것이죠
<readytoact> ;;; 전 비자금도 없고..
<Seony> 헛... 그럼 최후의 방법...
<Seony> 사줄 때까지 계속 조르면서, 집에 있으면 하루종일 그것에 대해서만 웹서핑 하시는 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> =_=;;;
<Seony> 제 와이프는 제가 그러면 측은해보여서 결국 사주거든요 ㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 네 제가 그렇게 해서....
<SteelHeart> 옴니아를 샀었죠
<readytoact> 그.. 그냥 우분투에 만족을 ㅋㅋ
<SteelHeart> 그리고 엄청나게 후회하고.... 갤럭시로 겨우 넘어갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한달이고 두달이고 계속 하면 사줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 전 4달간 그렇게 해서 모바일에 관심갖게 되고 프로그래밍까지 넘어와서 우분투까지 오게 되었어요
<Seony> 지금 있는걸 망가뜨리세요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물리적으로 말고...
<SteelHeart> 아... 가장 좋은 방법이네요!
<readytoact> Seony: 아.. 지금건
<readytoact> 들고 다니지만
<readytoact> 사무실겁니다 -0-
<Seony> 헛... 어렵군요
<readytoact> 전 노트북이 없어요
<readytoact> 요즘 오픈소스 도입에 박차를 가하고 있습니다
<gendersys_> 포토샵7을 설치했네요
<Seony> 저는 아이맥 쓰던거 와이프 주고 맥북으로 만족해요 ㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 아아 ㅠㅠ 아이맥에 맥북이라니
<Seony> SteelHeart: ㅎㅎ 아직 저에 대해서 모르시겠지만... 전에는 맥미니 서버도 있었어요.
<Seony> 팔아서 SSD 샀지만...
<SteelHeart> 아아... SSD... 저도 요즘 돈 모아서 SSD랑 리시버 키보드/마우스 사려고 준비중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 파티션은 All 우분투!구요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 와와
<Seony> SATA3 SSD 240GB 샀는데, 역시 쓰다보니 익숙해지더라구요...
<readytoact> 저도 써보고 싶어요 SSD
<readytoact> Seony: 와.. 좀 비싸겠는데요? 240G
<Seony> 초당 550MB라는 속도는 그냥저냥... 아무 감각이 없어져요.
<Seony> 네... 맥미니를 팔고 산거라... 가격은 좀 쎘어요.
<SteelHeart> 우와.... 감탄사만 나오네요
<readytoact> 그렇죠.. 쓰려면 그렇게 사용해야죠
<Seony> 과연 저장장치에 컴퓨터 하나를 박아넣을만큼의 가치가 있나하고 한참 고민했죠.
<Seony> 뭐 사실, SSD라는 물건이 "생활이 달라질만한" 물건이니만큼, 후회는 없긴 해요.
<Seony> 다만, 맥서버가 없어서 생기는 불편함은 어쩔 수 없더라구요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> x41쓰다가
<readytoact> 듀얼코어 2.0만 들어도 생활이 바뀝니다
<SteelHeart> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ;;;; 맥서버라니.... 조부장님도 그렇고 맥 서버가 좋다기는 하는데 진짜 좋은가요?
<razGon_PG> 서니님은 맥깔데기.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 우분투 서버가 좋아요 -0- ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SteelHeart> 전 펜린 셀러론에서 윈7 쓰는거랑 애슬론2 듀얼코어에서 우분투 쓰는게 속도가 비슷하네요 ><
<Seony> SteelHeart: 사실 별거 없구요, 그냥 사이즈가 작고 전기 적게 먹고 맥OSX이 딸려온다는 점만요..
<Seony> 서버 운영하는 건 편하지만, 리눅스나 유닉스 쓰는 사람들 입장에서는 불편하죠.
<Seony> 초보 입장에서는 무지 편하구요...
<SteelHeart> 아아.... GUI쪽으로 잘 되어있다고 하더라구요
<SteelHeart> 뭐 저는 서버는 문외한이지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거진 버튼 하나만으로 서버가 알아서 잘 돌아가니까, 세세한 것까지 일일히 고민하지 않아도 되는반면
<Seony> 리눅스/유닉스에 대해서 좀 아는 사람들 한테는 세부적인 세팅은 일일히 수작업으로 고쳐야하니까 많이 불편하죠
<readytoact> Seony: 그래서 점점 GUI가 맥을 닮아가는 것 같아요
<SteelHeart> 아아.....
<Seony> 그쵸? 아무리봐도 비슷한 건 어쩔 수 없더라구요
<readytoact> Seony: 리눅스가 오픈소스다 보니 뭐.. 윈도에서, 맥에서.. 다른데서
<readytoact> 좋은것들 갖다가 적절하게 짬뽕시키다보면 뭐.. 나름ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아마. .대표적인게 컴피즈나 awd 같은거 아닐까.. 생각해요
<Seony> 컴피즈는... 뭐 개개인 차이겠지만, 저는 알트탭 밖에 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 딴건 그냥 "아 이런 게 있구나" 정도...
<Seony> 맥의 익스포제나 미션컨트롤이 더 편한 이유는, 사실 컴피즈랑 비교하면 그게 그거이면서도, 맥은 쓰기 편하게 잘 만들어놨다는 점에서 차이가 나더라구요...
<Seony> 결국 맥을 쓰다보면, 맥OSX의 많은 부분은 오픈소스에서 가져와 포장만 잘 해놓은 것이면서도 결국은 누가 포장을 잘해놨느냐로 의견이 기울더라구요.
<Seony> 쉽게 말해, 맥빠가 되어버리는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 흐
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 저희 사무실에도
<readytoact> 맥북프로 쓰는 분 계시는데
<readytoact> SSD에 8G램 달고- -0-.. 공포스런 스펙으로
<readytoact> 리소스 먹는 작업은 제가 더 많이 하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저랑 스펙이 같네요. 근데 공포스럽진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 무섭네요....
<Seony> 램 16기가로 올릴까 하다가, 가격차이가 좀 너무 심해서...
<SteelHeart> 200만원이 있다면 맥북에어를 사서 커스텀을 해야할까요? 프로를 사야할까요?
<readytoact> Seony: 미국에선 10원 경매가 활발하담서요?
<Seony> 맥북프로 15인치 i7에 램8기가, SATA3 SSD 240GB에 ODD 빼고 HDD 달아서 쓰고있거든요..
<readytoact> 저희 사무실 그 분은 맥북프로 300불에 사서 업글하신거래요
<Seony> readytoact: 음... 안해봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헐... 300불... 혹시 장물...
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ 같은 사양인거같내요
<readytoact> Seony: 그분말로는.. 딱 자기까지 사고 나서
<readytoact> 그 경매회사가 먹튀를 했다나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헛... 그렇군요...
<readytoact> 그렇게 4대를 사서
<Seony> ODD 빼고 HDD 달아서 쓰는데도, 뭐 배터리가 더 단다거나 발열이 심해졌다거나하진 않는거 같아요
<readytoact> -0- 3대는 팔고
<readytoact> -_- 좀 일찍 친해졌어야 하는 분이었는데
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이제 애플 제품은 최소한 2년간은 살 일이 없을 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 잠깐 재부팅좀 하고 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네
<readytoact> 아이고
<readytoact> 아들녀석이 보채서
<readytoact> 맥북은 ㅠㅠ 비싸네요 역시
<readytoact> 크으...
<readytoact> 뭐.. 지금도 만족하고 사니까.. 괜히 욕심내지 말아야지 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 전 요즘 일렉기타 하나 사고싶어서 돈 모으는 중이에요...
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 일렉
<readytoact> 예전엔 베이스도 몇개 사고
<SteelHeart> 으으;;;; 네이트온에 libao2가 11.10에 없어서 10.04에서 쓰던거 가져와서 쓴 후 재부팅하고 들어왔더니 방금에는 채팅창에 한글이 안쳐져서 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 지금은 픽업달린 통기타 하나 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 옛날에 베이스를 좀 쳤었는데, 제가 진정 치고싶은 악기가 뭔지 진지하게 고민을 해봤죠..
<Seony> 결국 일렉이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 피아노를 다시 하기에는 나이도 그렇고 좋아하지도 않고..
<readytoact> 전 건반악기는 안되더라구요 -0-
<Seony> 피아노를 좀 오래 했었거든요..
<readytoact> 고등학교떄 밴드부였는데
<readytoact> 거기선 드럼 맞으면서 배웠는데
<DarkCircle> -0-!
<Seony> readytoact님이 잘 아실테니, 입문용으로 멕펜 스탯 어때요?
<readytoact> -_-.. 아무리 맞아도 10년이 지나면 기억을 못하는거 보면..
<Seony> 아.. 스트랫
<DarkCircle> 드럼배울때 맞는 부위는
<DarkCircle> 보통 팔 (...)
<readytoact> 아.. 일렉은 저도 잘 몰라요- 근데 주변에 일렉고수가 계셔서 여쭤볼 순 있습니다.
<Seony> 요즘 Nightwish 새 앨범에 꽂혀서... ㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 으으;;; 아프겠네요
<SteelHeart> 팔;;;; 찰싹! 으으;;;;;
<DarkCircle> 팔은 약과예요
<DarkCircle> 손목 맞을수도 있심
<DarkCircle> =3
<readytoact> DarkCircle: 손목은 아니고
<readytoact> 밴드부에서 크게 부는 악기와 타악기가 있으니까..
<readytoact> 부는 악기는 폐활량 늘인다고 구보하고
<DarkCircle> 드럼을 던지는군요 (...)
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<SteelHeart> 드럼을 더... 던지다니;;;;
<readytoact> -_- 구보할동안 드럼은 팔굽혀펴기를
<DarkCircle> 드럼 칠때 악력이 좀 좋아야 -ㅅ- ...
<Seony> 전 고등학교 때는 괜찮았는데, 대학 가서 밴드부 드가니까 좀 그랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 뭐.. 기숙사 비슷한 생활을
<DarkCircle> 스틱 잡을때 막 채끝 흔들린다고 손목만 디지게 맞아본적이 있어서 -ㅅ-
<readytoact> 하는데 맨날 스틱들고 바닥이나 베개 때리고 앉았으니
<readytoact> 동기들한테 눈치 보이고
<DracoKr> 냐함
<DarkCircle> 타이어 때리면 양반일듯.
<DracoKr> 돌아왔습니다
<SteelHeart> 으음.... 요즘 아이돌들의 의상이 진짜문제네요....
<SteelHeart> 안녕하세요~ :)
<Seony> 원래 타이어만 6개월 동안 쳐야 정석 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 타이어가 때리는 느낌이 좋아요 ㄲㄲ
<readytoact> Seony: -_-ㅋ 맞으면서 배우면 금방하더라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> ㅊㅆ! 찰지군요! ><
<DarkCircle> 베개는 푹푹 들어가고 바닥은 너무 딱딱해서 ..
<Seony> 그래도 제가 대학 때는, 무작정 굴리기만 하진 않았어요. 테크닉을 가르쳐주고 기한을 줬죠.
<Seony> 며칠까지 이거 습득 못해오면 너 나가라고 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 타이어는 단순히 딱딱하기만한게 아니라 이놈이 탄성도 있어서
<Seony> 그게 더 무서워요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony:  그건 성인이니까 가능한.. 모종의 딜 이죠
<readytoact> -0- 고등학교때 그런게 어딨어요
<readytoact> 한번보여주고 못하면
<Seony> 하긴 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 할때까지 때리고
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 맞다가 기억나면 그만 맞는거지
<SteelHeart> 아아... 밥을 안먹었더니;;; 배가 고프네요
<Seony> Dream Theater Scores DVD보는데, 봐도봐도 좋네요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 그래서 드럼 연습 패드중에 타이어보다 조금 더 연하게 해서 속에 짤짤이 집어넣은 패드가 있더군요.
<DarkCircle> 스네어 치는 느낌 나게.
<Seony> 흐...
<Seony> 드럼은 진짜 체력이...
<DarkCircle> 팔 운동 됐다 싶으면 그 다음 하는 운동은
<DarkCircle> 앉았다 일어났다
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<readytoact> 뭐-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 투베이스 연습인가요
<readytoact> DarkCircle: 전 행진용 드럼 이었어요. 스네어
<DarkCircle> 그 밴드 묶어서 목에 거는 그런거였나보군요
<readytoact> 허리에 메고 한시간 다니면 허리 끊어지는거 -0-
<DarkCircle> 목에도 걸고 허리에도 걸던가 ..
<readytoact> DarkCircle:  목에 거는건 아니고
<readytoact> 허리랑 허벅지에 밴딩으로 고정하는거죠
<DarkCircle> 방독면!
<readytoact> 아..
<readytoact> -_-.. 방독면도 허벅지구나
<readytoact> 대신.. 스네어는 옆구리에 끼진 않죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 방독면은 무겁진 않잖아요..
<DarkCircle> 스네어를 옆구리에 끼고 치면 대박이려나 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<readytoact> DarkCircle: 맞아요. 악기보관실 끌려가서
<readytoact> 형광등으로 맞아보셨나요 -0-
<DarkCircle> 형광등은 맞으면 깨지지 않나요 -0-?
<readytoact> 깨질것 같죠? ... 안깨집니다
<Seony> 헛...
<Seony> 의외의 결과네요
<DarkCircle> -0- 대박
<readytoact> 형광등에 물묻혀서
<readytoact> 맨살 궁디나 허벅지에 치면
<Seony> 그래도 풀파워로는 못때리겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 붙겠군요 (...)
<readytoact> 쫙쫙 달라붙어요
<DarkCircle> 옛날 뽑기 같은데서 나오는 그 끈끈이 같은 효과
<readytoact> 오우.. 상상만해도
 * DarkCircle 쩗!
<readytoact> ;;;
<DarkCircle> 맞는 순간보다 맞고 떨어진 다음에가 더 아픈 ...
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ
<readytoact> 얼얼하죠
<Seony> 그래도 뭐 번개맞은 물푸레나무 그런 게 아니라 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 번개의 기운이 깃들었나요 ;;;
<SteelHeart> 아니 떡볶이 좀 하러 갔다 왔더니
<Seony> readytoact님 고등학교 때는 그런 거 없었어요?
<SteelHeart> 무서운 글들이 ㄷㄷ;;;
<readytoact> 음.. 전 좀 특별한 학교 나와서
<Seony> 물푸레나무가 번개를 맞으면 나무의 강도가 더 세진다는 얘기가 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 많은 부분이 일반고등학교랑 달라요
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<readytoact> 대표적으로
<readytoact> 고등학교때부터 군복을 입고 다녀요
<Seony> 잉? 뭐하는 학교인데요?
<readytoact> 지금은 안그러는데-
<readytoact> 저때는 그랬어요
<readytoact> 지금은 학교이름이...
<readytoact> 항공과학고등학교로 바뀌었어요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요..
<readytoact> 그리고... 남녀공학이 됐습니다!!!!
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> Seony님도 교련세대 이신가요?
<DarkCircle> 남녀공학 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 교련은 저 다음다음 이후에 없어졌어요
<DarkCircle> 과목이 사라짐.
<readytoact> 저흰 교련이 없어진 그 시절에도
<readytoact> '군사학'이라는 4단위 이수과목으로 학과가 있었어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 교련과목이 존재는 했는데, 실제로 하진 않았던 세대였어요
<readytoact> 첨으로 실탄없은 M16을 지급받은게.. 1학년 2학기 였어요
<DarkCircle> 교련과목 선생님이 두분인가 들어왔는데
<DarkCircle> 파트별로 가르친다고
<DarkCircle> 한분은 제식
<DarkCircle> 한분은 구급법
<readytoact> 1학년 2학기 첫 군사학 시간에
<readytoact> m16을 지급받고 엄청 들떴었거든요..
<readytoact> -0-.. 와.. 진짜 총이다-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 총받고 바로 연병장 20바퀴...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 토할뻔했어요
<readytoact> 아니 이양반은 왜 기타 추천을 안해주나
<readytoact> 답이 없네
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요. 제가 따로 알아볼께요.
<Seony> 실은 웹서핑은 무쟈게 많이 했어요...
<readytoact> Seony: 답변 오면 알려드릴게요. 혹시 가격대는?
<Seony> 음... $500 정도요
<readytoact> 음..
<Seony> 그 정도가 처음 시작하기 좋을 거 같더라구요
<readytoact> 미국에서 500불이면 좋은거 살텐데
<Seony> 그게 멕시코산 펜더 스트랫이더라구요
<readytoact> 오오
<DarkCircle> 펜더 좋죠 :D
<readytoact> 펜더.. 크-
<Seony> 레스폴은 일단 기본가격대부터가 아직 와이프랑 협상이 안되는 가격대라서 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 휀더는 사실 기타 자체 때문에 휀더를 사는게 아니라
<SteelHeart> 아아.... 다룰 수 있는 악기가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 빈티지 앰프랑 같이 물려서 꽤 괜찮은(?) 톤을 건져내기 위해 ..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<SteelHeart> 하지만 전자 읍성합성으로 노래는 한답니다 :)(뭐 프로그램이 알아서 해주지만)
<readytoact> 요즘은
<DarkCircle> 빈티지 앰프중에 느낌에 꽤 좋은 놈들이 있는데
<readytoact> 있는 기타도 안쳐서 -0-..
<DarkCircle> 너무 비싸요 ㄱ-
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 기타줄 갈아야하는데
<Seony> 일단 펜더 스탠다스 스트렛으로 시작하고, 좀 알면 레스폴 넘어가려구요...
<readytoact> 겨울을 그냥 놀려놔서.. 넥도 조정해야하고
<Seony> 아... 베이스와의 인연은 끝이구나... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 고등학교 동기하나가
<readytoact> 피킹하는 손
<readytoact> 오른손요.. 손가락 마디하나가 없었는데
<readytoact> 기가막히게 베이스를 쳤었걱든요
<Seony> 베이스가 진짜 매력있는 악기인데, 하고싶어하는 사람은 별로 없더라구요.
<Seony> 아무래도 주목받기 어려우니... 들리지도 않고...
<SteelHeart> 오오..... 타고난 손인가요?
<readytoact> 크.. 베이스의 맛을 몰라서 그래요
<readytoact> SteelHeart: 무던히 노력한거죠-
<readytoact> 아이고.. 아들 울어서;;;
<readytoact> ì°¸
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> zabbix 사용하는분계신가요??
<readytoact> 요즘 세팅중인데
<readytoact> 재미있긴한데.. 어렵네요;;
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 밴드 하는거 보면 베이스가 살아나는 음악을 하는 밴드가 많지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 베이스로 재밍하면 간지나는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 일렉보다 단순해보이면서도 더 어려운게 베이스
<Seony> 네. 베이스가 겉보기만 단순하지, 진짜 어려운 악기에요
<Seony> 하루히의 God Knows를 연주한 그 티슈히메 보면 진짜 잘치긴 잘치더라구요...
<Seony> DarkCircle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy3V2Tl4g3s 이거 보세요.
<Seony> 2분 정도 되는 영상인데, 진짜 쇼킹해요
<revol2236> 그놈쉘 관련 문제 때문에 왔습니다 gnome-shell을 설치했는데도 lightDM 에 설정아이콘을 클릭해도 GNOME CLASSIC 과 GNOME CLASSIC(no effect)라는 항목만 뜰뿐 GNOME이라는 항목이 뜨지않습니다 이문제를 어떻게 해결할수 있을까요??
<Coffee_instant> 씀북 씀북
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> Hi
<razGon_web> 문제가 생겼습니다.
<razGon_web> 버박에서 keneal driver not installed 라고 나오면 ... 일반적으로 어떤 문제인지요?
<razGon_web> 가상기기의 문제 인가요? 아니면 버박 자체의 문제인가요?
<Seony> 버박을 돌리는데 필요한 패키지가 설치가 안되서 나오는 메시지일거에요..
<Seony> 일반적으로 가상화 프로그램을 돌릴려면 커널 관련 패키지가 몇 개가 설치되어야하거든요
<Seony> 물론 컴퓨터가 가상화 기능이 있는 아주 오래되지 않았다는 전제 하에요...
<razGon_web> 가상화 기능을 몇일동안 작동시켰는데. 거기서 문제 였을까요?
<Seony> 아... 그럼 정상적으로 작동이 됐었단 얘기네요
<razGon_web> 며칠전까지는 잘되었는데. 어제 업데이트 한뒤로 재시작했는데. 안되기 시작했습니다.
<razGon_web> 가상머신 세션을 열수 없다고 나와서요.
<razGon_web> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<razGon_web> 이런 에러 메세지와 함께요
<Seony> 업데이트한 뒤로 뭔가 바뀐게 아닐까 싶은데요.... 이래서 우분투가 데비안보다는 훨씬 불안정하다는 이유...
<Seony> 커널 모듈과 맞지않아서 그런 메시지가 나오는 건데... 버박 프로그램의 버전도 같이 올라가지 않아서 그럴 거에요.
<Seony> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 라고 쳐보세요
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web>  * Failed, trying without DKMS
<razGon_web> 이렇게 나옵니다.
<Seony> 일단 제 생각엔, 커널 모듈이 업데이트 되면서 기존에 설치된 버박이랑 맞지않아서 그런 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 버박 업데이트가 나올 때가지 기다리셔야할 거 같은데요
<razGon_web> 헉.
<Seony> 그래서 우분투 쓰실 때는 업데이트 함부로 하시면 안되요...
<razGon_web> 빨리 업그레이드 한다고 좋은게 아닌데..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 특히나 커널 관련 업데이트 나올 때는 더더욱...
<razGon_web> 아웅..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 아웅... 업데이트는 크롬쪽이엿는데. 왜 갑자기 버박에 일어났죠?
<razGon_web> 바이러스 먹어서 그런가?
<Seony> 커널 관련 업데이트도 있었겠죠. 그래서 제가 지금 서버 업데이트 안하고 있거든요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 리눅스에 바이러스라뇨...
<razGon_web> 여기 에서 작동했던 가상 소스 이미지를 다른 컴 버박에서 돌리는것도 있겠죠?
<Seony> 네. 이미지만 옮기시면 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 아.. 가상머신에요. 서버에 윈XP가상버신 버박으로 돌렸거든요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 됩니다. ㅎㅎㅎ 팩키지 설치하니 해결됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 좋은 경험이 되었습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 한 게 없는데...
<Seony> 근데 무슨 패키지를 설치하시는데요?
<razGon_web> 그거요. DKMS패키지요.
<Seony> 아...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-21
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 비오지만 즐거운 아침입니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<LuHa> 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> LuHa, 안녕하세요~ 좋은아침입니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요~ 좋은아침입니다.
<LuHa> 비가 내리는 날이군요!
<JSTae76> LuHa, 넹, 저희도 비가 오네요
<JSTae76> 혹시 레드마인 설치해보신분 계신가요?
<yemharc> 레드마인이야 메뉴얼 많죠
<JSTae76> yemharc,토요일날 데비안 가상환경에서 레드마인 설치하니깐 (PPA) 아주 잘되서 어제 서버에다 설치를 시도하니깐 안되더라구요..
<JSTae76> Access denied for user 'redmine'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<yemharc> SQL 에러네요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 음.. 혹시 해결법아시나요?
<yemharc> DB에 redmine이란 유저가 제대로 등록되어 있는지, 비번설정 되어 있는지 확인하세요
<JSTae76> 가상환경에서 설치한거랑 서버에서 한거랑 다를게 없는데 말입니다..
<JSTae76> yemharc, 계정이 있고 비밀번호도 설정되어있습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 단순히 유저만 있는게 중요한게 아니라 그 유저에게 읽기쓰기 권한이 있는 테이블이 할당되어 있는지도요
<JSTae76> yemharc, redmine_default DB에 Grand를 제외한 모든 권한이 할당되어있습니다.
<yemharc> redmine 계정으로 mysql 접속 되요?
<yemharc> mysql -uredmine -p
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네
<yemharc> mysql -uroot -p
<yemharc> use mysql
<yemharc> GRANT ALL ON . to root@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'password';
<yemharc> flush privileges;
<yemharc> 하고나서
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> rake db:migrated_plugins 해서 억세스 되나 테스트 해보세요
<JSTae76> 잠시만요..
<yemharc> 이래도 안되면 계정말고 레드마인쪽 sql 설정이 잘못된거니까
<Markers> yemharc님 근데 궁금한게 있는데 이번 나눔 모임때 어떻게 입장해야되요? 제 기억에 7층인가 9층인가에서 출입 카드 없으면 입장 못했던걸로 기억하는데
<yemharc> 누리꿈요?
<yemharc> 출입카드 필요한건 비즈니스 타워에요
<yemharc> 세미나는 그 옆건물
<JSTae76> yemharc, 음.. GRANT ~에서 안되네요
<Markers> 아 다른 건물인건가
<JSTae76> yemharc, ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax;
<yemharc> 문법에러...
<yemharc> localhost를 ip로 바꿔보세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안되네요
<yemharc> JSTae76: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON redmine.* TO 'redmine'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY '*******'
<yemharc> 여기서 패스워드만 입력하고 그대로 복붙해서 넣어보세요
<yemharc> redmine 계정 있다고 했으니 그걸로 로그인 해서요
<JSTae76> yemharc, redmine 계정으로 로그인하라고요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 아까 위에서 Access denied for user 'redmine'@'localhost' (using password: NO) 이거는
<yemharc> 패스워드 설정 안되어있다는거에요
<JSTae76> yemharc, Access denied
<yemharc> using password: YES 라고 떠야되요
<yemharc> 억세스 불가 뜨는거면 테이블은 루트가 만들어준거네요
<yemharc> 다시 루트로 들어가서 저 명령어 반복
<JSTae76> yemharc, 됬습니다~
<JSTae76> Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)
<yemharc> 레드마인 DB접속 테스트 해보세요
<yemharc> 여기서 denied 안뜨면 sql관련은 정상처리 된거비니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, 접속은 잘됩니다..
<yemharc> 요 문제는 다른게 아니라 자신에게 할당된 DB테이블에 대한 권한이 없어서 발생하는겁니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, 흠.. 그렇군요!
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그럼 이제 또 재설치해야하는건가요?
<yemharc> 레드마인은 상황에 따라 추가적으로 DB를 만들어 쓰기 때문에 단순히 읽기/쓰기 혹은 테이블 하나만 할당해선 안 돌아가요
<yemharc> use mysql <- 요 부분이 DB명이니까, 바꿔말하면 테이블이 아니라 DB 자체를 추가해서 넘겨주는것도 방법이죠
<JSTae76> 오..
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그럼 이젠 어떻게해야할까요..
<yemharc> ?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 패키지 설치 중에 나타난 에러라서 접속을 해봐도 데이터베이스 파일이 없다고 실행이안되거든요..
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ... DB파일 이름 제대로 넣었어요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 넵..?
<JSTae76> yemharc, 그러니깐.. 레드마인 설치 중에 데이터베이스 문제로 에러가 난거라서..
<yemharc>  $REDMINE/config/databse.yml
<JSTae76> 접속하니깐 "No such file or directory - /etc/redmine/default/database.yml"
<yemharc> production 탭
<JSTae76> 이라는 에러가 발생합니다.
<yemharc> 말 그대로 파일 없다는거죠
<yemharc> redmine/config/database.yml.example 파일을
<JSTae76> yemharc, 파일을 열어보니 있네요
<yemharc> database.yml로 바꾸고
<JSTae76> 아..저건 기본값인가..
<yemharc> 그 파일 열어서 production 탭에서 설정하세요
<yemharc> 어뎁터는 mysql
<JSTae76> config폴더가 없네요.. 생성할까요
<yemharc> 없다고요?
<JSTae76> /etc/redmine/default/database.yml이라는 파일은 있습니다. (셋팅도 되어있고)
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> 그럼 레드마인 패키지 자체가 제대로 설치가 안된건데요
<yemharc> 파일이 있으면 그거 설정하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 음..어떻게하지..
<yemharc> 수동설치냐 자동설치냐 차이니까
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아뇨.. 이미 설정이 끝나있네요
<yemharc> 설정되어 있으면
<yemharc> rake generate_session_store
<yemharc> RAILS_ENV=production rake db:migrate
<JSTae76> rake aborted, No Rakefile found ~
<yemharc> redmine 폴더로 가서요
<yemharc>  /etc/redmine이겠네요
<JSTae76> 아..넵
<JSTae76> 어라..이미 redmine  폴더이네요...
<yemharc> RAILS_ENV=production rake redmine:load_default_data
<JSTae76> 아.. /usr/share/redmine에서 해보니 잘 됩니다ㅎ
<yemharc> Rakefile 이라는게 있으면 rake 명령이 작동하는겁니다
<yemharc> 제네레이트부터 마이그레이션, 로드 데이터까지 끝났으면
<yemharc>  /var/www/redmine 뭐 여튼 레드마인 웹 디렉토리로 가서
<yemharc> chmod -R 755 files log tmp public/plugin_assets
<yemharc> 권한설정 해주시고
<yemharc> 아파치 재시작
<yemharc> 그리고 레드마인 서비스는 ruby script/server webrick -e production
<JSTae76> yemharc, RAILS_ENV~과정에서 또 다시 Access denied가 나타납니다..
<yemharc> 레드마인에 할당한 DB명이 뭐에요
<JSTae76> redmine, redmine_default
<yemharc> 두개나 되요?....
<yemharc> database.yml에는 뭘로 넣었어요
<JSTae76> redmine_default입니다
<yemharc> mysql 들어가서 redmine_default에 권한설정
<yemharc> 아까의 GRANT ...
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안되네요..
<yemharc> 그냥 처음부터 하는게 낫겠네요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 음..
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-prefork-dev mysql-server mysql-admin mysql-query-browser redmine redmine-mysql ruby1.8-dev
<yemharc> 없는거 있으면 설치하세요
<yemharc> 설치 끝나면 sudo gem install passenger
<JSTae76> yemharc, passenger는 아까 libapache2-mod-passenger로 설치했는데 그렇게해도괜찮을까요?
<yemharc> 네
<JSTae76> 예. 알겠습니다.
<yemharc> passenger까지 됐으면 sudo gem install rails
<yemharc> mysql에서 redmine redmine_default는 삭제하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, gem install passenger : getcwd(Errno::ENOENT)
<yemharc> sudo gem update --system
<JSTae76> yemharc, 같은 에러가 나타납니다
<yemharc> 음 에러가 그거 한줄인가요?
<yemharc> 더 나올거같은데
<JSTae76> /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems.rb:472:in `expand_path': No such file or directory - getcwd (Errno::ENOENT)
<JSTae76> 뒤에는 한 8 줄 정도됩니다.
<yemharc> sudo 붙여서 하신거죠?
<JSTae76> yemharc, su - 상태입니다.
<JSTae76> root login이 활성화된 상태라..
<yemharc> 음.. 저 에러가 왜 지금 나오지...
<yemharc> 일단 패신저는 패스
<yemharc> rails 설치하세요
<yemharc> 설치되어 있으면 다음
<JSTae76> yemharc, 명령어 입력하고 계속 조용하네요..일단 기다려보겠습니다.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 진행중입니다..
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<JSTae76> nanun, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: Unclutter 세일중입니다
<JSTae76> Seony, 0.99$입니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, IconBox2, Ondesoft Screen Capture for Mac, VidConvert, Image Smith, Wallpaper Wizard, Type Fu, Sweetie, Clipbuddy를 무료로 받을 수 있는 번들 패키지도 출시되었습니다.
<nanun> JSTae76/ 아이폰용 앱인가요?
<JSTae76> nanun, Mac 프로그램 입니다 :)
<nanun> 아항~
<Seony> Unclutter라면, 리눅스의 그것과 똑같은 거죠?
<Seony> 마우스 커서 없애주는..
<JSTae76> Seony, 그 정리하는 프로그램..
<JSTae76> Seony, http://macnews.tistory.com/760
<JSTae76> Seony, 보면 아시겁니다 :)
<Seony> 오오.. 이런 거군요...
<Seony> 이름만 같고, 리눅스의 그것과는 완전히 다른거네요
<JSTae76> Seony, 괜찮아보입니다:)
<Seony> 근데 저는 이미 Yoink를 구입한 관계로... ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, Coda 2 에디터 괜찮나요?
<JSTae76> yemharc, Rail 작업 끝났습니다 :)
<Seony> JSTae76: 웹사이트 만드는 웹디자이너들한테는 아주 좋은데, 프로그래머 성향이 강하다면 서브라임이 훨씬 나아요
<JSTae76> Seony, 음..그럼 아는 지인에게 추천할만하군요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 프로그래밍이 가능한 웹디자이너...
<JSTae76> Seony, 혹시 Dock을 조금 깔끔하게 할 수 없을까요?
<Seony> 코다2 내에서 디비/FTP 접속까지 다 가능하거든요..
<Seony> Dock에 app 전부 빼고, 런처 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 알프레드 추천합니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 오..감사합니다.
<JSTae76> Dock에 아이콘이 세어보니 51개 이네요 =_=
<Seony> 저는 10개 미만... 나머지는 런처 쓰면 충분해요..
<JSTae76> Seony, Wow..
<yemharc> JSTae76: sudo gem install mysql
<yemharc> sql에선 디비생성
<yemharc> CREATE DATABSE redmine CHARCTER SET utf8;
<yemharc> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON redmine.* TO 'redmine'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'password'
<yemharc> Seony: 전 저번에 드래곤드랍 이벤트때 구매하긴 했는데, 기능이 단순 파일이동 뿐이라 새로 구매했습니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, 첫 명령어에서 ERROR 1064에러 발생합니다..
<yemharc> 복붙해도 그러나요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네
<yemharc> 그럼 cahrset은 빼고 해보세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 같은 에러가..
<yemharc> 1064면 문법에러인데......
<yemharc> 오타네요
<yemharc> DATABSE -> DATABASE
<JSTae76> 아하..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 손톱 깎으니 오타가 작렬하네.....
<JSTae76> yemharc, chara 설정 빼고 하니 괜찮습니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, 둘다 성공했습니다 :)
<yemharc> config/database.yml 파일 점검
<yemharc> adapter: mysql
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> database: redmine
<yemharc> host: localhost
<yemharc> username: redmine
<yemharc> password: password <- 설정한것
<JSTae76> yemharc, /etc/redmine에는 defualt, /usr/share/redmine/에는 config폴더가 있네요..
<JSTae76> 어디로 할까요
<yemharc> 둘 다 바꿔보세요
<yemharc> apt-get으로 설치해서 양쪽에 있는거같은데
<JSTae76> 음.. /usr쪽에는 database.yml이 없으니 etc의 기본파일을 여기다가 복사해볼께요
<JSTae76> 음..이미 설정이 잘 되어있어요
<yemharc> 그럼 다음
<yemharc> rake generate_session_store
<yemharc> RAILS_ENV=production rake db:migrate
<yemharc> RAILS_ENV=production rake redmine:load_default_data
<JSTae76> yemharc, 두번쨰 명령어에서 또 다시 Access denied..
<JSTae76> RAILS_ENV=production rake db:migrate : rake aborted! Aesid for user ~
<yemharc> 음... 버전 바뀌면서 명령어도 바뀐건가.......
<yemharc> rake db:create:all
<JSTae76> yemharc, Couldn't create database for {"encoding"=>"utf8", "port"=>nil, ~
<JSTae76> 에러가 나타납니다..
<yemharc> 설정이 다 안된거같네요. 음 일단 점심먹고 오겠습니다
<JSTae76> yemharc, 넵 :)
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ^^
<Seony> 오늘 맥도날드 갔다가, 한국에서 오신 관광객 한 분을 만났는데, 경력 8년차 DBA라네요. 근데 여자분...
<nanun> 와우.
<Seony> 어떻게 하면 여기 취직할 수 있냐고... ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 여자분이 Seony님께 물어본 내용인가요? +_+
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 제가 직장을 다녀서 그런게 아니고, 여기 물정을 잘 몰라서 저한테 물어본 거였어요
<nanun> 아.. 그 여기가 그 여기군요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 관광으로 와서 어학연수 중인데, 너무 좋아서 여기 눌러살고 싶대요..
<nanun> 아 ~.~
<Seony> 그래서 어떻게 할 수 있는지 물어보시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 여기저기 전도사 역할을 하시는 것 같으세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 경력 8년차 DBA라시길래, 리눅스 쓰실 줄 아냐고 물어보니까 유닉스에서 작업한다고 그러고, 그러면 유닉스 메인프레임에서 작업하시냐고 물어보니까 "그게 뭐에요?" ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 음???
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, IT직종이 직업이 많냐는 얘기부터 이것저것 얘기했는데, 여자분이 DBA라니까 좀 신기했어요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여성 유닉스 서버관리자는 20세기 이전부터 봐서 안신기했거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 21세기 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Hello There?
<razGon_web> JSTae76: sorry. but i'm busy for my job.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, OK
<razGon_web> i have a problem.
<yemharc> 여성 DBA 꽤 있는 편이에요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, ?
<yemharc> 최근까지 넥슨 있다가 회사 옮기신 분도 경력 11년차 DBA셨죠
<Seony> 오.. 그렇군요
<razGon_web> That is the razgon_ppmt. my x11vnc is some thing wrong.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Oh..
<razGon_web> so _ppmt is out of control to me.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, OMG..
<razGon_web> It's rainy sleepy day, aren't you?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Yes, rainy day (but not sleepy :)
<JSTae76> angry day..
<razGon_web> I am tired d.t the conferrence in Seoul yesterday.
<JSTae76> oh..I see..
<razGon_web> JSTae76: why? what's up?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, Server..
<razGon_web> well, that's one...I guess..^^
<JSTae76> I was install require package for server system on virtual machine for test.
<JSTae76> but.. my server prompt errror
<Seony> 라이프 오브 파이 무쟈게 재밌네요
<razGon_web> Oh... a poor Boy.
<Seony> 정말 아무 생각없이 기대 안하고 봤는데..
<JSTae76> Seony, 영화인가요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, :(
<razGon_web> 오웅.. 아무래도 스필버그거 만들은건데.
<Seony> 네 영화...
<Seony> 아뇨
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 엥? 한글이 되네?
<JSTae76> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 이안 감독인가...
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 넹ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 아.. 이안감독.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 설마 한글이 안되서 이런신건가요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 나 속은 거야? ^^;
<Seony> 원작이 유명한 소실이라고 하던데, 암튼 무쟈게 재밌게 봤어요
<JSTae76> 하하..저는 장난(?)이였는데 말입니다.. 죄송해요
<razGon_web> 가끔 그런경우가 있어서 말이지.
<razGon_web> 배포판 설치하다보면 한글 안되어 있는채로 접속하는 경우가 있지요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> clear
<razGon_web> 한글되냐고 물어볼걸..큐.ㅇ.히ㅏㄴㅇ리;험지;ㄷㅅㅎ[
<JSTae76> ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ그러셨군요
<JSTae76> 서버 해결하려면 IDC를 방문하는게 최선책인데.. 돈이 없네요 =_=
<razGon_web> 가면 되심.ㅎ
<yemharc> IDC 방문에 돈 드는거 아니잖아요
<razGon_web> 돈들겠죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 울산인데.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, yemharc : 서울 방문할 돈이 없습니다 (__)
<razGon_web> idc는 서울.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 역시 라즈곤님ㅋㅋ큐ㅠ 저에 대해서 잘 알고계십니다ㅎ
<yemharc> 아하;;
<razGon_web> 돈이 업스므니다... 서버가 아니므니다!
<razGon_web> 문제 마니 이쓰므니다..
<yemharc> 어 근데 지방에는 아예 IDC가 없나요?
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 저.. 여기서 이러시면 안됩니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 네..그럴꺼에요
<razGon_web> 뭐 지방살면 그럴거 같은셔서요.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 애초부터 제 서버는 서초에 있어요.
<yemharc> 과연 더러운 서울
<yemharc> 이런 시설이나 좀 전국에 뿌리고 집을 늘려달라고 (......)
<Seony> 오늘도 휴일 내일도 휴일... 오랫만에 좋네요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> JIRA, Redmine 같은 좋은 녀석 없을까요
<razGon_web> 그도 그럴것이 소비자가 기업들이 많으니 가까운 서울에 두겠죠. 인프라가 좋은 곳에.
<yemharc> github
<yemharc> (...)
<JSTae76> (...)
<razGon_web> Seony: ? 왠 휴일요?
<Seony> 오늘은 일요일이고 내일은 마틴루터킹 데이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 오늘은 일요일이고. 내일은 월요일아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 아~!!
<JSTae76> 괜찮은 이슈 트래커 추천 부탁드립니다..
<yemharc> 간단한 설치형이라면 mantis가 있고
<razGon_web> 역시 사람은 꿈을 가지고 있어야 되네요.
<yemharc> 솔루션이라면 Trello가 있고
<yemharc> 근데 개인적으론 github 이슈가 제일 편하고요
<razGon_web> 최소한 다른 사람에게 휴식을 줄 수 있겠군요.
<JSTae76> yemharc, 내부적으로 사용해야되서요.. (무료로)
<yemharc> 어....저는 그런게 가장 이해가 안 가는 부분인데요
<yemharc> 사실 요즘 세상은 개인서버 운영하는것보다 깃헙같은거 계정하나 끊는게 훨씬 좋아요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 개인이 아닙니다..
<yemharc> 그룹으로 한다고 해도 달 3만원 정도면 저장소 위키 이슈트래커 등등 다 되는데
<JSTae76> 옹..
<JSTae76> 그럴 돈이 없네요 =_=
<yemharc> 프로젝트야 private으로 돌리면 되는거고
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까요
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> IDC에 서버 입주시킨거 아니에요?
<JSTae76> 네
<yemharc> 저라면 그거 빼고 저런 솔루션 쓰겠어요
<JSTae76> 음..
<yemharc> 제가볼땐 이제는 개개인이 서버 구축해서 유지/관리하고 운영하고.......
<yemharc> 이거 솔직히 뻘짓이라 생각하거든요
<yemharc> 용도가 무지 많아서, 혹은 그냥 집에다 두고도 사용 가능해서 별도 유지비가 안 들어서...
<yemharc> 뭐 이런거면 상관없지만요
<yemharc> 말 그대로 여러명이 동시에 업무에 쓰는정도 되면 저라면 솔루션 선택합니다
<yemharc> 이젠 그게 훨씬 싸고 좋고 안전해요
<JSTae76> 달에 3만이라..
<Markers> trello 괜찮은거 같은데..
<Markers> github은 현재 제대로 써보지를 못해서 잘 모르겟고 이슈 트래커 용으로 쓰는거라면 trello 추천 ;
<yemharc> 트렐로는 기능이 간편한데 그만큼 좀 약한 단점도 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 엄청나게 디테일한-예를들면 장문 로그 등등- 이슈트래커가 아니라면 가장 좋긴 해요
<JSTae76> 트렐로는 설치형이 아니네요?
<yemharc> 트렐로도 웹 솔루션요
<Markers> 그냥 웹에서
<yemharc> 폰 앱도 있고
<Markers> ㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> yemharc, 아..그렇군요~
<Markers> 전 단순히 일정관리( 목표 ) 용으로 쓰고 있는 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> yemharc님의 말씀에 따라 GITLAB을 실험해봐야겠습니다.
<autowiz2011> 우분투 방에서 죄송합니다만.
<autowiz2011> RHEL 4 iso 있으시거나 다운가능한곳 아시는분 계신지요?
<Seony> 이젠 아이패드에서 직접 프로그래밍도 하는 시대가 왔네요. http://twolivesleft.com/Codea/
<JSTae76> Seony, 안드로이드에서는 이미 오랜일입니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 루팅 안하고도요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 기억이 잘은 안나지만 되는걸로 알고있어요
<JSTae76> 아..맞아요
<JSTae76> 루팅 안하고도 프로그래밍 가능했었습니다.. 애플리케이션으로ㅎ
<Seony> 그렇군요.  아이폰/패드도 예전부터 파이썬 정도는 됐었는데요, 저 동영상 보면 제가 그 정도 수준을 말하는 건 아니라는걸 알게될 거에요...
<JSTae76> 안드로이드는 안드로이드 앱을 맞드는 녀석이 제일 나았어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<Seony> 참고로 저 동영상은 아마 Lua일 거에요
<JSTae76> 아까 친구들의 추천으로 롤을 해봤는데..재밌네요
<nanun> 터치를 활용하는것이 재미있네요 @.@
<nanun> 전 아트릭스에서 ssh 접속하는 것도 눈 아파서 긴급할 때만 쓰는데, ipad정도 되면 프로그래밍도 할 만 한가 봐요~
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 다들 퇴근하시는 군요. 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요
<samahui> 전 오늘도 즐겁게 야근~~~ 저녁이나 먹고 와야겠습니다 ^^
<nanun> 맛나게 드시고 오세요-
<razgon_ppmt> 후... 어제 학회의 여파로..힘들게 일하다가 왔네요...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 고생하십니다
<razgon_ppmt> 뭐나름 새로운 것도 배우고 적용하시켜서 좋은 결과 나오고 해서 좋습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 단, 마눌님의 눈빛이 무서울뿐...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요
<nanun> 저녁이 오고 있네요 +_+
<samahui> 월요일 저녁부터 치킨에 우동 먹고 왔네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 배빵빵하니 좋은데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 양치 좀 하고 슬슬 업무시작해야겠네요.
<samahui> 배불리 먹고 따땃하니 히터 틀고 시원한 단지우유(바나나맛우유) 마시니 기분이 좋은게... 퇴근하고 싶군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 다 먹고 살자고 ... 잘살고 즐겁게 살자고 하는건데... 너무 빡빡하게 사는건 아닌지 생각이 드네요.
<kov1> 에구.
<kov1> 수고 하십니다.
<kov1> 저도 퇴근한지 30분되서
<kov1> ㅜ_-
<samahui> 다들 나가시는군요
<samahui> 밤이 깊어가니까 점점 더 일이 안되는데요
<samahui> 그냥 푹 쉬고 내일 열심히 해야 겠네요
<samahui> 다들 즐거운 밤 되시고 행복한 꿈 꾸세요
<razGon_web> 리하이요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 오늘은 지각했네요. 8시 전까지 와야 하는데...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-22
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<webterror> ÇѱÛ
<webterror> irc¿¡ ÀÌÁ¦ »ç¶÷ÀÌ º°·Î ¾ø³×¿ä~
<Markers> we can't read it
<Markers> plz check your encodig
<Markers> yemharc님 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<LuHa> 안녕하세요 ^^
<webterror> 아 이제 UTF-8로 쓰는 군요
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<hyeon> 안녕하세요~
<hyeon> 질문하고 싶은데 몇자 적어 놓고 있겠습니다~ 고수분의 답변 기다리겠습니다  다름이 아니고 PXA320 보드가 생겨서 공부를 해보려 하는데 우분투 12.04 에서 미니컴이 먹지 않아서 10.04 로 다시 해보려 하는데요
<hyeon> 커널에 따라서 보드 인식이 다른 건가요?
<hyeon> 그리고 코분투 10.04_1 은 어디서 받아야하나요? 링크가 404 페이지오류만 뜨네요 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다
<yemharc> 미니컴은 /dev/tty... 를 쓰기 때문에 sudo로 실행하셔야 정상작동합니다.
<yemharc> 보드 '인식' 자체는 똑같지만 프로세서나 기타 디바이스에 따라 디바이스 드라이버가 필요한 경우가 있습니다. 연결방식도 마찬가지고요
<yemharc> 코분투 10.04는 현재 다운받을 링크가 없습니다.
<hyeon> sudo root권한으로 해도 미니컴 접속은 되다가 한자랑 이상하게 떠서요...
<hyeon> 아... 그러면 우분투 10.04 그냥 써야겠네요;
<yemharc> 시리얼 연결인가요?
<yemharc> 아니면 usb-serial?
<hyeon> 혹시몰라서 타겟보드가 커널 2.6.x 가 호환이라서 호스트 피씨로 혹시나 하는 마음에 2.6.x으로 써보려고해서요
<hyeon> usb-serial이요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 ttyUSB0으로 연결인데......
<hyeon> 네 그거 맞아요
<yemharc> 정상접속이 안된다면 baud-rate 조절해보세요
<yemharc> 보드에 달린 CPU는 뭐죠
<hyeon> 근데 인식이 안되요 12/04lts는;
<hyeon> 모나한스입니다
<yemharc> 보통 115200 으로 연결할텐데요
<hyeon> ㄴㅔ 그렇게 연결했어요
<yemharc> 아주 간혹 38400 연결 받는 놈도 있긴 한데, 일단 메세지 출력이 되는거면 저 문제는 아닐테고
<hyeon> 그러면 호스트 pc와 타겟보드의 커널 버전이 달라도 일딴은 상관없는건가요?
<yemharc> 어차피 시리얼 "통신"이니 그런건 상관없죠
<hyeon> 아..
<yemharc> 커널버전 틀리다고 USB 인식 안되는건 아니니까요
<hyeon> 굳이 2.6.x 버전으로 깔 필요가 없습니까? 감사합니다
<hyeon> 그럼 다시 12.04lts 깔아서 만지작 해봐야겠습니다
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 연결이 뭘로 되는지 정확하질 않네...
<hyeon> 일주일전에 하다가 가물가물 해서 그런데요 /bin 경로 밑에
<hyeon> ttyusb0 라는 경로 가 없더라고요
<yemharc> bin?
<hyeon> 잠시만요
<yemharc> 디바이스는 /dev 아래에 있죠
<hyeon> 네
<hyeon> 거기에 ttyusb 이 없었습니다
<devunt> 장치 인식 실패?
<yemharc> ttyUSB 대소문자 구분합니다.
<hyeon> 네네 구분 해서 아예 없었습니다
<yemharc> 그래도 없으면 ttyS0 으로 연결할겁니다
<hyeon> 자동이 아니고 시리얼 포트 셋업에서 제가 직접정해주는거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 미니컴 설정 안하셨나요?
<yemharc> 연결 디바이스는 당연히 자신이 설정해야죠
<hyeon> 했어요
<yemharc> 그리고 ttyS0인지 1인지 등등도 확인하셔야 하구요
<hyeon> 하는데요 그게 /dev 경로 아래에
<hyeon> usb가 없네요 흑..
<yemharc> 연결하는 케이블 자체가 usb인가요?
<hyeon> 네 usb입니다
<yemharc> udev에 등록 하셨고요?
<hyeon> 네네
<hyeon> 그러면 pxa320 개발환경에 다시 보니깐  파티션이
<hyeon> ext3 로 포멧 하여야한다는데
<hyeon> 차이가 많이 있는건가요?
<yemharc> lsusb 하면 장치인식 목록에도 제대로 뜨나요
<yemharc> 포맷은 자기 맘이죠
<yemharc> 아마 FTDI일거 같은데
<hyeon> FTDI
<yemharc> lsusb 했을때 대충
<yemharc> Bus 002 Device 014: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC
<yemharc> 이런 메세지가 나오면 인식은 하는겁니다
<hyeon> 아 감사합니다 다시 12.04로 설치해보고 진행해보겠습니다
<hyeon> 도움 감사합니다
<hyeon> 고맙습니다
<hyeon> 포멧 그냥 ext4로 다시 해도 되겠지요?
<yemharc> 어차피 디스크 포맷은 소프트웨어가 인식하는거니 상관없어요
<yemharc> 다만 ext4 같은건 나름 무게가 좀 나갑니다
<yemharc> 속도를 올리고 싶다면 yaffs 같은게 좋긴 해요
<yemharc> (저장장치가 낸드 메모리 같은 경우에 한해서)
<hyeon> 아 .. 마지막으로 하나만 물어보겠습니다. 그 10.04 는 업데이트 언제 까지 지원되는거예요?
<yemharc> 14년까지요
<hyeon> 아 감사합니다 10.04로 다시 해볼게요
<hyeon> 고맙습니다
<yemharc> 네
<Markers> http://sirjhswin.tistory.com/600 아 여기 블로그에 먼가 리눅스에서 게임이 다 되는거처럼 얘기를 해주시네 ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 혹시 리눅스에서 crossover 사용해 보신분 계신가요?
<razGon_web> Seony: vsFTP에 대한 글을 쓰셨더군요. 저도 같은 문제 때문에 문제더군요.
<razGon_web> 안드로이드로 보거나 윈도우 7에서 탐색기로 FTP연결시키니 홈화면이 떠~~억!
<razGon_web> 저는 제가 설치를 잘못한줄 알았는데. 그게 아니더군요.
<Markers> 혹시 모비즌 같은 어플 핸드폰 제어 관련해서 맥에서 쓸수 있는게 머 없을까요?
<Seony> razGon_web, 근데 vsftpd를 쓰시는 분들이 엄청 많을텐데, 왜 관련 질문을 올리는 분은 몇 분 안되는지 모르겠네요
<razGon_web> 저는 질문을 여기로 드렸는데요. 그게 플렛폼을 달리하지 않으면 그리 문제 없더군요.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 파일질라 같은 경우나 애플에서는 문제 없습니다 . 리눅스에서 접속하는 경우는 드물구요.
<razGon_web> 그렇다면 안드로이드나 윈7탐색기에서 연결해야 되는데. 답이 없더군요.
<razGon_web> 그런 케이스가 적어서 그런게 아닐까요?
<razGon_web> 윈7도 파일질라에서 접속하면 문제 없습니다.
<Cheayuncho> Hi all!
 * Cheayuncho is away: 바빠요~
<razGon_web> 드디어 가입합니다. face book!!
<Cheayuncho> Welcome!
<Cheayuncho> Join Our Group http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/ and add me Friend http://www.facebook.com/dkserver
<razGon_web> Cheayuncho: Thnx~!
<Cheayuncho> 닭서형이당.
<DarkCircle> 닭씨 아니라능.
<DarkCircle> Cheayuncho, \(- - 쑤다둠
<Cheayuncho> 크크크..
<DarkCircle> 이제 2학년?
<DarkCircle> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Cheayuncho> 얼마만에 오는 아얄씬지 모르겠구먼요
<Cheayuncho> 이제 고2죠 갓잡은 신선한 고2
<Cheayuncho> 파닥파닥... ㅎㅎ 사진 700장가량
<DarkCircle> 올해 여름방학부터 컴 잡지 말고 공부에 파고 드시라는.
<Cheayuncho> 보정하니까 힘드네요.... 미모의 여성분을 보정중 +_+
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 덕후같으니 -.-
<Cheayuncho> 그럴 용기가없어요
<Cheayuncho> 저에겐 컴퓨터란 제 일부라구요....
<Cheayuncho> 적당히 거리를 둘려구용.
<Cheayuncho> 아, 미모의 여성분의 사진은 코스프레 사진입니다... =3=3
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 혹시 그분?
<Cheayuncho> 아마 모르실텐데..? 그분이라하시니 갑자기 헷갈리네요
<razGon_web> 정OO??
<Cheayuncho> 헐.
<DarkCircle> 덕x125125125125125125125125125125...
<Cheayuncho> 어찌아신거징 ㅡ.ㅡa';;
<razGon_web> zzz
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 초대하는 거 보다가 보니.ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> razGon_web, 역시 귀신같이 파악하심 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 엄마야,,, 무서워,,
<Cheayuncho> 내일 또 장소 협조받으러 같이 놀러나간다는 ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 생각해보니 이거 채팅 로그 남지.... 구글링 당할려나..
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Cheayuncho: 구글입니다.ㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 구글은 역시 빅브라더스같은존재..
<Cheayuncho> 언제 어딜가나 구글봇이  자리잡고있다는 신비한....
<Cheayuncho> 고나저나 확실히 php는 메모리캐슁이랑 apc캐슁해주니까 퍼포먼스가 2배이상 늘어나네....
<Cheayuncho> DB서버나 메모리 더 많이 맥여줘야겠당...
<Cheayuncho> 아... 춥당...
<Cheayuncho> VGA를 팔아부렸더니 확실히 온도가 내려가네요... 게임을 요즈음 잘안하다보니..
<Cheayuncho> 전 코딩하러 뿅!
 * Cheayuncho is back (gone 01:05:23)
 * Cheayuncho is away: 바빠요~
<razGon_web> 페이스북 가입하면 제가 모르는 사람도 친구 추가 뜨나요?
<yemharc> 가입시 입력한 정보를 토대로 매칭해줍니다
<yemharc> 아는사람인지 아닌지는 모르죠
<razGon_web> 친구추가에 모르는 여자리스트가 주루루루...
<razGon_web> 와이프 오해살만...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 관심사, 지역, 직종 뭐 그런걸 기반으로 매칭해줘요
<razGon_web> 아. 그렇군요.,ㅋ
<yemharc> 이용을 오래, 많이 할수록 매칭 정확도가 늘어나고
<yemharc> 친구 리스트도 줄어듭니다 (응?)
<Seony> 저는 내일 출근을 위해 일찍 취침합니다.
<yemharc> Good Night~
<razGon_web> 아..
<razGon_web> 내일 뵈요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz2011> 퇴근하셔요
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요
<Cheayuncho> Hi!
<razgon_ppmt> Cheayuncho, 하이요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 블로그 게시물을 하는 채연조.ㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 블로그는 안합니다.
<Cheayuncho> 가끔 사진올리는정도가 다이긴한데... ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 노래가 넘 좋네용 https://soundcloud.com/yukarimusik/8pm-remaster
<razgon_ppmt> 워드프레스 많이 하나봐요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 여기 음악이 테크노 음악이 많던데.
<razgon_ppmt> Cheayuncho, 에픽하이 혹은 클래지콰이 좋아할거 같은 느낌이군요.
<Cheayuncho> 워드프레스나 그런것들은
<Cheayuncho> 다 스킨개발또는 이식만하고있어용...
<Cheayuncho> =취미로 개발...
<Cheayuncho> 유카리라는분은 요한 일렉트로닉 바흐라는 인디아티스트를 통해서
<Cheayuncho> 요리조리 알게되었다죠~~
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇군요. 근데 이분 한국분인가요?
<Cheayuncho> 한국분이시고 일본어예명인줄알았는데 일본어가나이라네요
<razgon_ppmt> 일본어가나이?
<Cheayuncho> 일본어가 아니라네요
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 일본어가 아니라는 말이군요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 니혼어 나이데스네.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 니혼고와 나이데스네.ㅎ
<Cheayuncho> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 재미있으셔요
<razgon_ppmt> 맞는지요. 대학때 잠시 배웠었는데.ㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 맞을겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 전 언제 어렇게 멋진 전자음악을 만들수있을지 궁금해요.
<razgon_ppmt> 점점 해보세요.
<Cheayuncho> 지금 간간히만들고있지만 죄다 이상하고 음악같은느낌이안나요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 이것도 하려면 감각이 있어야 되죠.
<Cheayuncho> 음.. 머리속에 악상은 많은데
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 저런 음악들은 더욱 그렇지만, 샘플링이 중요한거 같아요.
<Cheayuncho> 시퀸서 자체를 사용을 못하고 미디찍는 키보드도차없으니
<razgon_ppmt> 생활속에 소리들을 음악으로 만드는.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 금방 망하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그러면 안되죠.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 키보드는 필수.
<Cheayuncho> 전에 노트워시로 직접 찍은후 midi로 익스포트하신후
<Cheayuncho> 시퀸서로 다시잎혀서 하시는분도 보았었거든요 ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 그러면 절대음감이 아니면 조금 힘드실듯.
<razgon_ppmt> Cheayuncho, 잘다루는 악기 있나요?
<Cheayuncho> 하모니카꾀 잘다루죠
<Cheayuncho> 공연도 다녔으니까요
<Cheayuncho> 물론 합주단이였지만 오케스트라로 치자면 퍼스트 바이올린같은 중요한 역활이였거든요.
<Cheayuncho> 전 슬슬 과외받으러...
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<razgon_ppmt> 오늘도 승리하시는 밤되세요
<Cheayuncho> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다!
<razgon_ppmt> 졸립네요..
<razgon_ppmt> 식곤증
<jyp> 안녕하세요
<jyp> 저 우분투써여 ㅎㅎ 헤헤
<razgon_ppmt> 헉.. 나가셔 버렸네요
<razgon_ppmt> 다시 연결 되었군요.
<Cheayuncho> 밀린task를 하나 하나 해결해나가니까 재미있네요..
<Cheayuncho> 잔잔한 일렉트로닉 팝을 들으며...
<Cheayuncho> 4개정도 밀렸는데 복잡한거 하나를 드디어 끝내버렸구... 한가지도 오랜만에 PHP로 세션포함해서 간단한 CMS(라고하기도 좀 딸리지만) 만들고 했네요.
<Cheayuncho> 고요하지만 마음이 따듯해지는 밤입니다. 좋은 밤지내세요.
<razgon_ppmt> Cheayuncho, 잘자요.
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 자야 되는데.
<razgon_ppmt> 많이 아쉽네요
<Cheayuncho> 아직 안자유~.ㅎㅎ 1시되기전에 잘거지만요..
<razgon_ppmt> 거의 한시 다되지 않았나요?
<Cheayuncho> 오늘 일과는 끝!
<Cheayuncho> 아니 오늘 새벽일과는 끝! 23일 아침의 일과를 위해 이만 자보겠습니다.
<Cheayuncho> jincreator, 올만이에요!
<jincreator> Cheayuncho: 요즘 IRC를 잠수만 하다 보니...
<Cheayuncho> 저도 몇달만에 IRC를 오네요.
<sungyo> ha~-ee
<razgon_ppmt> sungyo, 하이ㅇ
<razgon_ppmt> 후....
<razgon_ppmt> 오늘도 가뿐히 한시를 넘기는 군요..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 오늘 많이 바쁘셨어요~?
<sungyo> 선생님, 혹시 '잔류농약'같은거 검사하는 경로들이 있나요?
<sungyo> 개인이 검사할수 있는 경로요.
<razgon_ppmt> 흠... 글쎄요.
<razgon_ppmt> 특수한 경우라서요.
<razgon_ppmt> 그냥 하기에는 힘들겁니다.
<sungyo> 병원에서 하는 '성분분석'같은거와는 다른거죠?
<razgon_ppmt> 다릅니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 특수 검사해야 거든요
<razgon_ppmt> 게다가 시간도 많이 걸리구요
<sungyo> 이번에 뉴스에서 '차' 잔류농약에 대해 대대적으로 때리길래, 이번기회에 저희가 가지고 있는거 검사넣어서 표를 받아보게요.
<razgon_ppmt> 솔직히 농약자체가 미치는 영향은 별루 입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 아. 체내 농약이 아니군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 잔류농약은 하는 업체가 있습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 알아봐드려요?
<sungyo> 이런건 보통 견적이 얼마정도 나와요?
<sungyo> 혹시 아시는데 있으세요?
<sungyo> 어디 농산물 irc는 없을까요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 개인적으로 아는데라서요.
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 알아볼께요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 그러면 좀 부탁을 그릴게요.
<sungyo> 그릴게요 -> 드릴게요.
<sungyo> 나중에 결과가 좋으면 선생님께도 한편 보내드릴게요.
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<sungyo> ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 거기가 수질검사 하는 곳인데 가능한지 물어 볼께요.
<razgon_ppmt> 잔류농약이라든가 중금속 검사 의뢰받아서 하는 곳입니다.
<sungyo> 잔류농약 량이 많으면 그게 혀에도 감각이 오더라구요. 저희가 가지고선 마시던건 그런게 안나타나는 것들인데, 이번기회에 분명하게 해보고 싶어서요.
<sungyo> 결과가 좋으면 나중에 다른분들께 설명드릴 기회가 있을때 참고자료로 사용할수도 있을테구요,
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<sungyo> 감사합니다.....
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 지역이 어디세요?
<sungyo> 저는 경기도 양주에 있구요,
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 우편 및 택배로 검시품목을 보내드려야 겠죠?
<razgon_ppmt> 양주라... 동생이 아산에 있어서요. 경기도도 되는지 물어 볼께요.
<razgon_ppmt> 일단 물어보겠습니다.
<sungyo> 지역마다 되고 안되는 경우도 있나요?
<razgon_ppmt> 아니요. 그게 아니라 검사하는게 택배나 그런거가 그렇다면 가까이 있는 곳을 말해드리는 것도 괜찮지 않을까하는 제생각이였습니다.
<sungyo> 이거 생각치도 못하게 도움을 받네요.
<razgon_ppmt> ^^
<sungyo> 몇시에 들어가세요?
<sungyo> 슬슬 들어가봐야 겠어요. 이번달부터 영어학원 끊어서 다니고있거든요.
<razgon_ppmt> 아. 그렇군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 곧들어가야 합니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 오늘은 두시전에 자야 될거 같아서요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 주무세요.
<sungyo> 편히 주무셔야 내일 또 든든히 생활하실텐데*ㅡ,.ㅡ* 너무 무리 마세요~
<sungyo> 참, 제가 스크라이버스로 '플래너'속지를 만들었는데 한번 봐보실래요?
<sungyo> 파이선으로 알아서 끝나는 날짜와 시작하는 요일을 확인해서 알아서 숫자를 넣게 했거든요~ 해놓고 나니 어찌나 편하던지~
<sungyo> 요즘 덕분에 즐거워졌어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이번 모임 가졌나요?
<samahui> 이번 주말에 하나요?
<sungyo> 이번주 아닌가요?
<sungyo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=23601
<samahui> 이번에는 참가해 볼까 하는데 시간이 부정확해서 신청을 못하겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon_ppmt> 그거 보았습니다.ㅎ
<samahui> 마음만 항상 간절하네요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon_ppmt> 노란색. 이쁘게 나왔더군요.
<sungyo> 예~ 한글로 만들때는 원래 프랭클린 플래너를 본따서 빽빽히 줄을 넣었는데, 이번에 새로 만들면서 싹 걷어버렸어요.
<samahui> 잘쓰겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ^^ 그거 원하시는데로 속지 디자인 바꿔가시면서 쓰셔도 좋아요~
<samahui> 훌륭하십니다 ^^
<samahui> 이번에는 경기가 어려워서 그런지 달력이나 다이어리, 플래너등 돌리던 업체들이 잠잠하네요
<sungyo> 참고로 싸이즈가 CEO TWINRING이라서, 트윈링 가죽커버만 구매하셔서 속지 끼워 쓰셔도 되요.
<samahui> 오라클꺼 하나 들어와 있네요
<samahui> 오라클꺼 가죽커버만 벗겨다 쓰면 될듯해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 플래너 이것~저것~ 많이 써보긴 했는데, 커스텀으로 자리잡고는 요지부동해지더라구요.
<samahui> 네 자신에게 필요한 속지로 가득 채워 놓는게 활용도는 젤 좋은거 같습니다
<sungyo> 절 위해 만든것 이상의 것이 없더라구요.
<samahui> 잠시 눈좀 붙이고 와야 겠어요
<samahui> 요즘 속알이를 했더니
<sungyo> 저도 들어가봐야겠어요. 그럼 모두들 푹~쉬세요~^^
<samahui> 눈도 쉽게 피로해지고 소화도 안되고
<samahui> 배탈도 나고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 야근이 점점 힘들어지네요
<samahui> 한숨자고와서 일해야겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 밤 되세요 ^^
<sungyo> 좀 쉬세요~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-23
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 그냥 저냥 있네요.
<razGon_web> 어제 초콜릿 마카다미아를 텃습니다.
<nanun> 오호
<nanun> 전 초코릿 마카다미아는 조금 얻어 마시면서, 제꺼인 클래식을 주로 먹다보니..
<nanun> 벌써 바닥이 보입니다.
<nanun> 그 사이에 다른 커피도 사서 마시고 있어요 -o-
<razGon_web> 저는 프렌치 바닐라가 좋더군요.
<razGon_web> 차가워져도 마시기 좋아요.
<razGon_web> 다음에는 그거랑 클래식과 주문하려구요.
<razGon_web> 근데 클래식은 어떤지요?
<nanun> 클래식은, 전 딱 카누 같은 느낌이에요
<nanun> 그런데 제가 내리는 솜씨가 없어서 그럴 수도 있어요 :)
<razGon_web> 제가 드립하나요? 커피메이커가 드립합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 커피 완전 초보입니다.
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc, samahui 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> usb허브를 구입하려는데 3.0짜리로 구입해야 되는 이유를 들자면요?
<razGon_web> 하드전송률빠른거 외에는 다른 게 없죠?
<yemharc> 그냥 빠르다는게 장점이죠
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 저도 전송률이 빠른거 말고는 모르겠네요 ^^
<Markers> 날이 점점 따뜻해지고 있는거 같은데 점점 늦잠을 자기 시작하네요
<nanun> razgon/ 파워 부분도 변경이 되었네요, 1.5A 까지.. usb 충전이 좀 빨라지겠어요 ^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usb#USB_3.0_.28Super_Speed.29
<razGon_web> 헉.. 영어당..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> Markers: 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 결국은 빠른게 아니면 살필요 없다군요.
<razGon_web> 충전을 위한 목적이 조금 있을경우는 유전원이 낫겠군요.
<nanun> 키보드,마우스,usb 스틱 정도..만 쓸 꺼면 무전원 허브도 괜찮더라구요 ^^
<nanun> 전 싸구려 무전원 허브만 써서 그런지.. 이상작동해서, 외장하드는 본체에 꼽아써요. 아무래도 허브 손실도 존재할테니까요
<razGon_web> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A630250447&frm3=V2
<razGon_web> 유전원인데 usb전원..헐..
<razGon_web> 싼맛에 이거 사야 겠네요.ㅎ
<nanun> 오오 리더기 겸용
<yemharc> 리붓합니다
<nanun> 요즘 몸이 안 좋은지.. 글자도 제대로 못 읽네요..  USB 3포트 .를.. USB 3 지원 ..으로 봤어요 ;;
<nanun> 어제 심하게 체했는지.. 오늘도 힘드네요 ㅜ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허걱.
<razGon_web> 장염 바이러스가 많이 돌긴 도는 군요
<nanun> 한의원에서는 맥이 날뛴다가.. 자주 체하는 체질이라고 말씀해 주시더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 그럽간다~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그 장염바이러스 아니면 노루바이러스인지 암튼 걸린듯해요
<samahui> 계속 배아프고
<samahui> 설사하고
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 좋아지지가 않아요
<nanun> 한의원에서는 맥이 날뛴다고.. 자주 체하는 체질이라고 말씀해 주시더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 그럽갑다~ ㅎㅎ (글도 이상하게 치네요  ㅎㅎ)
<samahui> 병원을 가야 되는데 시간없어서 가지도 못하고 에휴
<nanun> ㅜ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 유제품을 피하시고 물을 많이 드시구요. 기름진음식은 피하세요.
<samahui> 기름, 유재품.... 요즘 초콜릿 자주 먹는데 이것도 피해야 겠군요
<Markers> 리눅스쪽에 잡지 같은게 있나요?
<yemharc> 잡지야 많죠
<yemharc> 영어지만...
<razGon_web> samahui: 초콜릿 제거.
<Markers> 혹시 볼 수 있을려나요;; 얼핏 대충 찾은거는 우분투 fullcirclemagazine?이런거 찾앗는데
<yemharc> 가장 유명한건 리눅스 저널
<nanun> http://www.linuxjournal.com/ 이건가보네요
<nanun> linux magazine 으로 검색하니까 맨 처음 뜨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 영어로 검색 안해서 그런거엿나;;;
<Colus> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요.
<nanun> seony/ 안녕하세요-
<Work^Seony> Hi
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 밥 빠르게 먹고 오니 든든하네요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> usb 3.0리더기는 3.0으로 가는 거죠?
<razGon_web> 그러면 많이 빠르겠군요.
<Work^Seony> what is the left-side bar called on ubuntu?
<Work^Seony> Sorry, this computer doesn't have korean ime et.
<Work^Seony> I just want to add an icon on it, but i don't know how to do.
<Work^Seony> I can see korean language, so please feel free to type it.
<nanun> seony/ can you read Korean? if you yes, 런처이구요, 실행하면 아이콘 뜨는데요 오른쪽 키 누르면 런처에 lock시킬 수 있어요
<nanun> razgon/ 가격 차이 안 나면 3.0으로 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> hmm... all applications don't work like that.
<Work^Seony> nanun, thanks anyway.
<Work^Seony> i gotta find another way for st2...
<nanun> seony/ http://www.geekyboy.com/archives/384
<nanun> 그런데 실행한 뒤에 lock 시키는 걸로 안되는 프로그램은 어떤건지 궁금하네요 @.@
<Work^Seony> nanun, Thank you. I got it. That application was Sublime Text 2.
<Work^Seony> I don't know why. It was blinking and showed up nothing.
<nanun> 와~
<nanun> 잼있는 에디터이네요 +_+
<Work^Seony> Oh, you didn't know it? it's amazing.
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 애플 발표회가 다가오니 또 루머들이 난리가 났네요
<yemharc> 저가형 아이폰이다 레티나 미니다 다음 폰은 커진다 등등
<Work^Seony> some in this chan worship it...
<nanun> seony/ 전 주로 vi를 써서, 메인 페이지에 나와있는 것을 vi로 하곤 있어요. 그런데 한번 써보고 싶어지네요~
<Work^Seony> yemharc, Yeah, I've read some news...
<Work^Seony> nanun, ST2 supports Vim mode.
<nanun> 오호.
<Work^Seony> and all plug-ins have been created by community.
<yemharc> 아... 인도네시아도 공식 애플스토어가 열리는데 한국은 OTL
<nanun> 지금 설치해봐야겠어요. ^^
<Work^Seony> hmm... i need to install korean ime asap...
<nanun> 한글 IME가 설치된 컴퓨터로 오셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> nanun: 제가 알기로는 2011,12년도에 가장 이슈였었어요.
<Seony> 제 맥북이에요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://macnews.tistory.com/775
<yemharc> 이런 보안체계가 있었네요
<Seony> yemharc: 음... 뭐 개인적으로는, 본인만 주의한다면야 저렇게까지는 필요없어보여요
<yemharc> 아 아뇨 저건 OSX 기능이에요
<Seony> 저는 사실 사서쓰는거 이외에는 거의 프로그램 설치하는 일이 드물고, 대부분 있는것만 쓰거든요..
<yemharc> XProtect 요
<Seony> 네. 어차피 사용자가 뭔가를 해줘야하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 응? 아뇨
<yemharc> 그냥 지 혼자 업데이트 하는데요;;
<yemharc> "굳이 수동으로 하고 싶으면 이런 명령어가 있다"고 알려주는 포스트에요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 안그래도 제거 보니까 1월 10일날 업데이트되어있네요
<nanun> 와우..
<Seony> nanun: ST2를 설치하시고나면 제가 패키지 설치하는 방법 알려드릴께요
<Seony> ST2는 패키지 없이 쓰면 쓰나마나거든요
<nanun> 아 지금 실행중이에요
<yemharc> 음......10.9 떡밥이 무럭무럭.......
<Seony> yemharc: 애플이 1년에 한 번씩 메이저 업데이트 한다고 했었죠?
<yemharc> ST2 IDE 플러그인 만드는데 쉽지 않네요
<yemharc> Seony: 그것도 그렇고 이미 10.9 버전으로 찍고 다니는 IP들이 발견되고 있어요
<Seony> nanun: 오... wbond에서 패키지 콘트롤러 실행하셨어요?
<nanun> seony/ 아 그냥 다운로드 해서 실행했을 뿐이에요. wbond가 뭔지 모르겠어요 ^^ 살펴봐야겠어요
<Seony> IDE플러그인은... 어려워보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 마소는 윈8 내놓고 "OEM 윈8 -> 윈7 다운그레이드 125달러" 장사를 하고 있네요
<Seony> nanun: 아, 그럼 제가 링크 하나 드릴께요
<Seony> 지금 쓰시는 OS가 어떤 거에요?
<yemharc> Seony: 다른거 이전에 API 사전 만드는게.......
<yemharc> 저요?
<Seony> 아뇨 nanun님 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 여기 채널과 같은 os에요 ^^  ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Seony> 패키지 콘트롤 알려드릴려구요..
<Seony> nanun: 그러면, http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control/installation 여기 가신다음에요
<Seony> Installation에 보면 코드가 4줄 있을 거에요. 그거 복사하신 다음,
<Seony> ST2에서 ctrl + ` 하시면 파이썬 콘솔이 나오는데, 거기다 붙여넣고 엔터치세요.
<Seony> 그러면, 재시작하라고 나올 거에요. ST2 종료했다가 다시 켜시면 됩니다.
<Markers> 오오... ST2 강좌 =_=?
<yemharc> 10.9의 가장 큰 루머는 역시 시리랑 애플맵이겠네요
<Seony> Markers: ㅎㅎ 강좌라기보단 그냥 패키지 콘트롤 설치법이에요
<nanun> 네 다시 시작하라고 하네요 ^^ 했어요
<Seony> yemharc: 애플맵은 뭐에요?
<yemharc> iOS 애플지도요
<Seony> nanun: 그러면, ctrl+shift+p 눌르신다음, install 이라고 쳐보시면 Package: Install 나올 거에요
<Markers> 저도 ST2 써보고 싶었는데 어떻게 해야될지를 몰라서 그냥 있다 정도로만 알고 있었는데 언제 기회 되면 배워야겟네요 ㅋ 갑자기 교수님께 급한 과제가 떨어져서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> nanun: http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community 여기 있는 988개의 패키지를 일일히 다운로드&설치하실 필요없이, 이제는 ST2에서 패키지 콘트롤을 불러내서(Ctrl+Shift+p) 설치가 가능해졌답니다 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ST2내의 패키지 메니저군요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 아 그래서 이름이 패키지 콘트롤러..
<Seony> 네. 근데 이 에디터의 장점은요, 패키지를 일일히 웹에서 찾으러다닐 필요가 없어요
<Seony> 에디터 내에서 설치/삭제가 가능해요
<Seony> 가장 유명한 패키지로는 codeintel, sublime linter 정도가 있겠네요
<Seony> 나머지는 http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community 사이트에서 보세요..
<nanun> 오홍- 패키지/플로그인 같은건 종종 저에게 맞는 괜찮은 것이 있는지 찾는게 시간이 들더라구요
<nanun> 전 별로 유명하지 않은 언어를 쓰는데, 에디터가 구문을 잘 이해하네요 ^^
<Seony> 참 그리고, vi 쓰신다니까, vintage 라는 플러그인이 vim 패키지에요
<Seony> 아... vintageEx
<yemharc> Seony: http://macnews.tistory.com/376 이거 좋네요
<Markers> 근데 ST2는 단순히 에디터 역할만 하는건가요?
<Seony> 오오 좋네요
<nanun> 지금 알려주신 것 깔아보고 있어요 ^^
<Seony> Markers: 네. 프로그래밍 에디터
<yemharc> 으엌;; 개발은 중단됐네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 최신 버전이 작년 11월이고요
<yemharc> 그래도 버전이 1.2.5인거 보면 충분히 쓸 수 있겠네요
<Seony> 일단 저는 퇴근합니다.
<Seony> 이따 뵈요
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요- 금방 오시네요
<yemharc> http://macnews.tistory.com/675  으앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> nanun: 네... 걸어다니느라 좀 늦었네요
<nanun> 핫, 퇴근 시간이 30분도 안 걸리셨는데, 늦으셨다니 ;;;
<Seony> 전에는 5분 밖에 안걸렸었어요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> vintage & vintageEx 깔아도 제가 주로 쓰는건 쉽게 되진 않네요 ㅜ.ㅠ
<Seony> 그게, vintage는 디폴트값이 off거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 메뉴의 Preferences 가시면 Setting - User가 있을 거에요
<nanun> 아 그건 변경했어요 ^^
<Seony> 그걸 여시면, 프로그래머용 에디터 답게, 설정파일이 JSON으로...
<Seony> ignored에서 삭제하셨어요?
<nanun> 네 ~ :로 명령 모드 가는건 문서보고 했어요
<Seony> ignored에서 삭제도 하신거죠?
<nanun> 네-
<nanun> :%s 이런건 잘 되요 ~
<Seony> 음... 그러면 vintageEx 패키지가 vi 자체를 대체할 수준은 아니라는 거군요..
<yemharc> Seony: Vintage 패키지 아직 기능이 미약해요
<nanun> 제가 흔이 쓰는게 %s랑 %! 정도 인데요.. 저의 경우는 바로 대체 가능하진 않네요
<Seony> yemharc: 아.. 그렇군요.
<nanun> 1, 5, 3, 1, 9 를 한줄로 쭉쭉 쓰고 %!sort -u 만 해도 1이 사라지지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 저는 %s보다는 ST2에 새로나온 cmd+L 이 훨씬 더 강력하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... cmd+D구나... 우분투에서는 키가 뭔지 모르겠네요..
<nanun> 아 한 단어는 사라지는구나..
<nanun> 어라. 이번엔 사라지네.. 아까 안 사라졌는데 -o-
<Seony> 그 서브라임텍스트 홈피가면 첫번째 작동화면 나오는 그 기능이 훨씬 더 쓸만하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 아..
<Seony> 저도 처음엔 %s 많이 썼는데, 저 기능 나온 이후로는...
<yemharc> 어...... 이것도 깨알같은 팁이네요
<yemharc> 사파리 주소창에 URL 넣고 CMD+엔터 하면 새 탭으로 열어주네요
<yemharc> CMD+Shift+엔터 하면 창 포커스도 새 탭으로 넘어가고요
<Seony> 그건 알고있었던 팁 ㅋ
<Seony> 다른 HTML 내에서 폼 입력할 때도 먹혀요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 다들 안녕하세요^^
<yemharc> Seony: 으엌ㅋㅋ cmd shift 했더니 DTerm이 떠버려요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 나 페북가입했어요.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아이디를 주십시요~
<JSTae76> 이제 라즈곤님에게 내 얼굴을 소개하게 되는건가 ㅋ_ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그럼 전 이만! (razGon_web)
<Markers> wireframe 이라는 툴 아시는분?
<Markers> 후배 녀석이 신기한거 쓰고 있길래 봤더니 저런거 쓰고 있네요 @_@
<yemharc> wireframe도 종류가 많을텐데요
<yemharc> UI 디자인용, 웹디자인용
<Markers> 툴 종류가 많나요? 지금 후배녀석 쓰는거 보니깐 프로그램 이름이 wireframe 이던데 ㅎ
<Markers> 우분투 나눔 모임에 대한 홈페이지 제작 및 관리를 맡을 사람을 찾고 있군요 :ㅇ
<yemharc> Markers: 용도가 뭔가요
<Markers> wireframe이요? 후배녀석은 그냥 ui 디자인으로 쓸려고 쓰는거 같아 보였어요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 그냥 프로그램 이름이 그런건가보네요
<yemharc> 그런류의 UI 디자인/목업 프로그램을 와이어프레임이라고 불러요
<yemharc> 정확히는 와이어프레임이라는 작업입니다만
<Markers> 그렇군요 ㅎ
<Markers> 좋은거 알게 됐네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 진짜 작년에 UI 짤때 디자인 센스가 전혀 없어서 그림판으로 이리저리 하다가 안되서 PowerPoint로 조작 거리다가 그냥 갑갑해서 A4용지에 그려서 스캔 떳었는데 =_=;
<yemharc> http://mashable.com/2010/07/15/wireframing-tools/
<yemharc> 이런데서 골라잡아서 쓰면 됩니다
<Markers> 아 혹시 yemharc님 그 머시냐 리눅스 저널 혹시 보시나요?
<yemharc> 웹사이트로요
<yemharc> 리눅스 저널, 리눅스 매거진, 리눅스 팬
<Markers> 웹으로 된거는 줄여진거죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨 딱히 그런건 아닌데요.......
<Markers> 음? 그럼 웹으로 구독만 해도 다 볼 수 있는건가;
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 잡지하고 차이나는건 사설이나 기획연재물 정도에요
<yemharc> 근데 기획연재물은 대부분 어느 프로젝트 잡고 따라하기 강좌 같은거라서요
<Markers> 오..
<Markers> 그럼 따로 안 사도 되겟군요 흠 그냥 사는건 제껴둬야지 그럼
<yemharc> 되려 사설 못 보는게 좀 아쉽긴 하죠
<yemharc> 그리고 굳이 잡지로 구독할거면 그냥 전자책으로 보면 되죠
<yemharc> 폰/패드용으로 다 나와있어요
<Markers> 안드로이드 폰만 갖고 있다능 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 그럼 PC로 보세요
<yemharc> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/pdf
<yemharc> 저건 안내문이고
<yemharc> http://www.linuxjournaldigital.com/linuxjournal
<yemharc> 요기가 PC용 전자책
<Markers> 이거 공짜엿나요? @_@?;;;;;
<Markers> 대충 보니 얼핏 다 볼 수 있는거 같은데 응?;;
<yemharc> 아뇨 유료결제 필요하죠
<yemharc> 5페이지만 보여요
<Markers> 역시;
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 있다뵈요
<samahui> 저녁 먹으러 갑니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 푸짐한 식사 되세요 ^^
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz2011> 음냥냥
<samahui> 밤셈했더니 너무 졸리는 군요
<samahui> 한숨 자고 와서 일해야 겠네요
<samahui> 다들 행복하고 포근한 밤 되세요 ^^
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 안녕하세요~
<Cheayuncho> 안녕하십니까. 어딘가로 날아가보픈 밤이네요.
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, Facebook에서도 그러시더니 무슨 일 있으신가요?
<Cheayuncho> 음.. 중2병이 돋았다 생각하세요 ...크크
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 이제 고2 아니신가요ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 중2병이 끝나면 고2병이온다죠..?
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, ㅋㅋ저는 이제 고1이네요..ㅎㅎ 아시겠지만
<Cheayuncho> 고1... 재미있게 지내요.. 모든게 새롭지만 몇주지나면 중학교와 똑같아요.. 배우는거 다르고 분위기만 좀더 엄숙해질뿐...
<Cheayuncho> 힘들게 지내면 본인만 힘들어지는거랍니다.
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 그렇군요!
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 조언 감사합니다 :)
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 무엇보다 행사에 참가못해서 아쉽네요ㅠㅠ
<Cheayuncho> 시간을 내려하지말고 쪼개려 노력해보세요
<kov1> 훔
<kov1> JSTae76님 오랜만입니다.
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 토요일날은 학교를 가기때문에 현장체험을 내든..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> kov1, 안녕하세요! 오랜만입니다.. 몇일간 피곤해서 밤에 접속을 못했네요
<JSTae76> razGon님은 애들 재우러가셨는건지 주무시러간건지..ㅎㅎ
<kov1> 이번 모임떄 못 오시나보군요.
<kov1> 전 시간 내서 가보려고 하고 있는데.
<kov1> 아는 사람이 없으니..
<kov1> -_- 망가져서 와도 되니 편합니다.....
<kov1> ....
<JSTae76> kov1, 아뇨.. 제가 말하는건 Cheayuncho님이 주최하시는 행사입니다..ㅎ
<JSTae76> kov1, 이번 나눔 행사는 내일 결정납니다..ㅋ_ㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 네? 제가요 뭘요..?
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 그.. Facebook배 코딩 해카톤이였나..기억이 =_=
<kov1> JSTae76님 근데
<kov1> 정말로 고1이심?
<JSTae76> kov1, 네ㅎ 어떻게 인증할까요 +_+
<kov1> ㅡ.ㅡ
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, Facebookë°° Coding Carnival
<kov1> 고1이니 IRC를 안다는것 자체가
<kov1> 나름 충격이라.
<JSTae76> kov1, ㅎㅎ리눅스를 초3때 접했는걸요..
<JSTae76> kov1, 안 믿기시면 재적증명서라도..?
<Cheayuncho> 무서워... 성태군..
<kov1> -_- 고1의 재적증명이니 그런건
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, ㅎㅎ아닙니다.. 전 다른 분들에 비하면 아직 많이 부족해요
<kov1> 필요 없어요..
<kov1> 어디 그 주민번호로
<kov1> 어디다 쓰나오ㅛ
<kov1> 대표 통장도 못만들고.
<JSTae76> kov1, 학교재적증명서요 =_= (아니면 고입시험 수험표라도?)
<kov1> 쓸모 없어서 괜찮습니다.
<kov1> ... 고입시험..
<kov1> 수능도 아니고.
<JSTae76> ㅌㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kov1> 수능수험표는 할인 해택이라도 있지
<kov1> ...
<kov1> 요즘 고1은 무슨 띠죠?
<kov1> -_-
<JSTae76> kov1, 저희 집 앞 편의점은 고입시험도 할인해줘요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 원래 소띤데 저는 98년생 학교 일찍들어가서 호랑이띠!
<kov1> 제가 원숭이 띠니.
<kov1> ...
<kov1> 아버님이 범띠시고
<kov1> -_-;
<kov1> 3띠동갑이려나
<kov1> -_-;
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ/
<JSTae76> clear
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 혹시 사진 편집할 때 특정 레이어가 사진의 정중앙으로 놓거나 놓는데 도움을 받을 수 있는 방법이 있나요?
<Cheayuncho> 캔버스 전체에
<Cheayuncho> 레이어생성후 네모하나 만들어놓으시구.
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 네
<Cheayuncho> 중앙정렬놓을거랑 선택하셔서
<Cheayuncho> 중앙정렬이 포토샵엔있는데.
<Cheayuncho> 김프는 모르겠네요....  대부분 사진 작업이 다 윈도에서 이루어지니..
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ.그러시군요
<Cheayuncho> 라이트 룸이라던가.. 포토샵이라던가..RAW편집툴땜시..
<JSTae76> 결국은 이미지 그대로 Keynote에 붙여넣어서 Keynote 기능으로 잡아서 프리젠테이션 모드에서 캡쳐..
<Cheayuncho> am0c, hi!
 * Cheayuncho is away: 바빠요~
<am0c> Cheayuncho: Hi!
<Cheayuncho> 홗밀아 아이디가 츄웁인가 그러시죵?
<am0c> 바쁘신 채연님
<am0c> 네네네
<Cheayuncho> 친구추가는 막오는뎅 누군진 몰라서 ㅠㅠ 넵 넵!
<am0c> 그런데 그게 친구목록이 꽉차서
<am0c> 한명을 지워야하는데
<Cheayuncho> 전 슬슬 잘려고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 아 친구가 다차성 ㅋㅋㅋ
<am0c> ..하루 지나야 지울수 있다고 해서..
<am0c> 이제 지울수있겠네욤
<Cheayuncho> 네 그러더라구요,,,,, 'ㅅ'
<am0c> 지금 다시 친추요청할게용!! :3
<Cheayuncho> 넴!
<am0c> 이런 이른 시간에 주무시다니.. ' -')b
<Cheayuncho> 요즈음
<Cheayuncho> 힘들어서용 ㅠㅠ
<am0c> 친추요청 아직 안없어졌네용[!] 지금 지웠으니.. 시간되실때 살짜콩 수락 부탁해용
<am0c> ;ㅅ;..
<am0c> 힘내세영;ㅅ.
<Cheayuncho> 일도 일이지만
<Cheayuncho> 요즈음 열씸히 놀고있어요 막..!
<Cheayuncho> 휴일에도 평일에도...
<Cheayuncho> 오늘도 3시부터 피규어샵들러서 아는누나 코스프레하시는거 장소 협조받으시는거 도와드리고.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그분?
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 애슐리가서 저녁먹구 아는분도 합류하시고.. 그러면서 이야기도 하고.
<am0c> ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 딩동.. ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 아는 누나라니..
<razgon_ppmt> 설마...ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 여하튼 요즈음 핑크하게 살고있슴다 ㅋㅋ
<am0c> 오우.. 아주 보람차게 보내고 계시네여
<Cheayuncho> 업로드도 잘되었네요.. 먼저 자볼게용.. ㅎ
<am0c> 꾸벅 그럼 핑크꿈 꾸세영 ' ')>
<Cheayuncho> 뭐.. 열씸히 살고있었으니까요.. 남들 부럽지않겡 ㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 넵! 먼저 들어가보겠습니다!
<Cheayuncho> 근데 이거 로그다 남는데.. 거시기하구먼요..http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/23/%23ubuntu-ko.txt
<razgon_ppmt> 잘자요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 넵!
<razgon_ppmt> 남으면 어때요?
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 좀있으면 자야 됩니다.
<samahui> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-24
<nanun_m> 안녕하세요
<nanun_m> 아트릭스에 우분투 올려보신 분 계신가요? 있다면 멀티독 말고 순수 폰으로만 사용하기 어떤가요
<nanun_m> 저는 지금 폰이고 아직 우분투는 아닌데 irc하기도 많이 불편한데 다른 한국분은 어떻게 쓰시나 궁금합니다.
<razGon_web> nanun_m: 옵티머스 LTE와 옵티머스Q를 사용해 보았습니다.
<razGon_web> LTE는 쿼티 자판이라해도 터치기반이라서 오타가 잘나더군요. 일단은 터치로 하면 화면이 크면 그나마 괜찮구요.
<razGon_web> 옵티머스Q같은 경우는 채팅을 위한 게 아닌가 생각됩니다. 현재 3G가 무한이고 3G상태에서 연결해서 1-2시간이상 채팅한적있습니다.
<nanun> razGon / 엇, 옵Q에서 우분투요???
<razGon_web> 채팅머신입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_web> 아니요. 우분투 말고요. 안드로이드에서요.
<nanun> 아.. irc요???
<razGon_web> 아스트릭스라고 하시길래 안드로이드에서 irc말씀드린겁니다.
<razGon_web> 옙
<nanun> 아... 그렇군요 ^^
<nanun> 정말 옵Q는 쿼티라 편했던 것 같아요
<razGon_web> nanun: 추천어플은 안드로irc입니다. 무료이고 나름 괜찮은 인터페이스더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> #chat도 괜찮았던거 같습니다.
<nanun> razgon/ 앗 전 지금 andchat 써보고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<Cheayuncho> 혹시
<Cheayuncho> 어제 android 플랫폼에서 IRC클라이언트 인물 호출 물어보신분계시지 않으셨나요?
 * Cheayuncho is back (gone 09:45:18)
<Cheayuncho> 제가 확인해본결과 androIRC라는 클라이언트에서 리눅스 쉘처럼 태그하실 인물의 초성자를 입력하신후 검색키를 눌러주심 자동완성이되네용
<Cheayuncho> 참고하세용~ 저는 이만 사용자 행동 패턴 분석 시스템을 만들러...
<Cheayuncho> (웬지 빅데이터가 될것같아서 고민중..)
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<nanun> Cheayuncho/ 재미있는거 만드시나 보네요 ^^
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 혹시 여기 계신분중에 우분투에서 무선랜 문제 해결하신분 계신가요?
<samahui> 전원연결시에는 괜찮은데 배터리 사용시 무선랜이 잡혀있음에도 작동이 안되더군요
<samahui> 하드웨어적으로 껐다 켜주면 해결되기는 하는데
<samahui> 혹 무선랜 전원관리하는 기능때문이 아닌가 생각은 드는데
<samahui> 동일증상 경험하시고 해결보신분 안계신가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 그런 증상은 없네요
<ihavnoth> 제 휴대폰이 가끔 그래요
<samahui> 전 우분투 설치한 노트북들은 다 그러는군요
<samahui> 반대로 크런치 뱅이나 혹 민트 설치한 노트북도 괜찮아요
<samahui> 아! 민트는 13이후 버젼에서 동일 증상 나오고요
<samahui> 우분투도 그러고보니 12.04 이후로 그러는거 같네요
<samahui> 외국에서도 이문제가 많이 올라와 있네요
<samahui> 해결책 찾앗는데 될지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 리붓하고 올께요
<samahui> 된거 같네요.
<samahui> 무선랜 관련 파워메니져를 꺼줘버리면 되네요
<samahui> 배터리는 많이 달겠네요
<samahui> 무선랜 안쓸때 꺼버려여 겠군요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다.
<nanun> 잠시후에 뵈어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> quora가 블로그 서비스도 시작하네요
<Markers> quora가 뭐하는 곳이래요 'ㅅ';;; 검색 때려보니 질답 사이트 다 라고 먼가 나와있는데 이거 맞나 -_-;
<yemharc> 소셜 QnA 사이트요
<yemharc> 온갖 종류의 질문과 답변만을 위한 SNS입니다
<Markers> =_=;;
<Markers> 당연히 외국어 전용인거겟죠?;;
<yemharc> 라기보다 자연스레 영어죠
<Markers> 음 가입은 했는데 어떻게 보는거지 ㅋ
<Markers> 어? yemharc님 글쓴게 보이네 쿼라에서;;
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> 믕..... 블로그에 글 쓴것도 뜨나보네
<yemharc> 잡았다 요놈!
<Markers> ?!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 엇 팔로잉 당햇어
<Markers> 이거 사용법은 나중에 알아야겟네요
<yemharc> 사용법은 간단해요
<yemharc> 오른쪽 위에 Write로 질문을 쓰던가
<yemharc> 오른쪽 메뉴의 Unanswered Questions 에서 "새로운 글"을 보던가
<yemharc> 검색창에 궁금한걸 찾아보던가
<yemharc> 셋 중 하나입니다
<Markers> 답변 안된 질문 말고 답변 된 질문을 보는건 없는건가요?
<yemharc> 그건 노티로 와요
<yemharc> 오른쪽 위에 HOME에 마우스 대 보면 노티가 있어요
<yemharc> 메인 타임라인에도 뜨고요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 결국 영어를 해야 쓸수 있는거네요 ㅠ 아
<yemharc> 근데 타임라인은 가입할때 선택한 토픽같은것들도 갱신되면 올라와서 한눈에 안 들어오죠
<yemharc> 모르면 어때요
<yemharc> 실시간 대화도 아닌데
<Markers> 우리나라가 전세계인 공통 언어였으면 얼마나 좋아
<yemharc> 그건 전세꼐 모든 사람이 생각하죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 이건 거의 그냥 지식인 느낌이네요
<yemharc> 맞아요
<yemharc> 품질은 비교가 안되지만
<yemharc> 거기에 질답 자체도 구글처럼 랭킹제여서 좋은 퀄리티의 QnA가 위로 올라오죠
<Markers> 아 진짜 영어가 발목을 잡는군요 대학원교과 과정 얼핏 살펴봐도 책은 죄다 원서고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 논문도 원서고 =_= 적혀있는건 영어요 이해되는건 껌정잉크로다
<Seony> Markers: 뭐, 남의 나라 언어 배우기가 쉽지는 않죠... 현지에 살아도 잘 안되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그래도 유치원생처럼 의사소통이 되는거 아닌가요? 그정도만 되어도 감사할따름인데 ;;
<yemharc> 그리고 폰용 앱도 있고요
<Seony> Markers: 원어민 선생 있는 어학원 다니시는걸 강추해드립니다
<Seony> 전세계 모바일 인터넷 트래픽 점유율은 애플 사파리가 60%라네요... ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 젤리빈엔 agent 정보 바꾸는 옵션이 있더군요
<ihavnoth> 아이패드로 바꿔서 쓰라고 하더군요
<samahui> 새벽에 해외축구에서 재미난 상황이 일어났더군요.
<samahui> 볼보이가 공주는거 지연히킨다고 걷어차버렸네요
<samahui> 볼보이도 나빴지만... 아무리 그래도 어린친구일건데 걷어차는 사람이 축구 선수라니...
<samahui> 근데... 축구 선수가 축구화 신은 발로 걷어찬거면... 이거 큰 범죄 아닌가요?
<samahui> 뭐... 덕분에 기성용은 컵대회 결승에서 뛰겠군요
<razGon_web> Seony: 드디어 초콜릿 마카다미아를 개봉했습니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 바닐라가 더 좋았더라는... 초콜릿은 약간 탄화된 향이 있어서 좀 그렇더군요.
<samahui> 비좀 내리더니
<samahui> 조금씩 쌀쌀해질듯하네요
<samahui> 확실히 ... 우리나라 날씨는 삼한사온을 잘지켜주는군요
<yemharc> 뭐 지금은 그렇죠;;
<yemharc> 근데 저번달만 해도 삼한 사냉 (......)
<samahui> 겨울이 빨리 끝나기만을 바라고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 근데 저번에도 말했지만 추운게 더운거 보다는 좋은게 문제죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 전 외근 나갑니다 ~ 하루 마무리 잘하세요 ^^
<Markers> 우와 애플 무선 마우스 쓰니 손이 날아다니네요
<samahui> 외근나온 직장인이 해야 할 가장 바람직한 상황 연출 중입니다.
<samahui> 농땡이~!
<samahui> 바람이 심하게 불어서 그런지 서울에서 밖에 나오면 무지막지하게 춥네요.
<samahui> 이제 그만 슬슬 복귀해야겠네요. 즐거운 저녁되세요.
<JSTae76> #nowPlaying "JSTae76 - 안녕하세요"
<samahui_pc> 날씨가 정말 춥네요
<JSTae76> samahui_pc, 제 마음도 춥네요
<samahui_pc> 밥먹고 돌아오는데 온도 자체는 영하1도밖에 안되는데 바람이 심하게 불어서
<samahui_pc> 더 춥게 느껴지네요
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pc> 마음은 따뜻하게 해줄 처자를 만나세요
<JSTae76> 헤어졌습니다 =_=
<samahui_pc> 다시 만나요
<samahui_pc> 아니면 다른 사람 만나요
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ그래야하는데
<samahui_pc> 세상의 반은 여자입니다 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 말처럼 쉽나요ㅎ
<samahui_pc> 마음먹기가 반이라자나요
<JSTae76> 세상의 반은 여자고, 그 반은 도저히 만날 수 없는 사람, 또 반..반..반..반
<samahui_pc> 우선 결심을 해야 방법도 기회도 생깁니다
<samahui_pc> 뜻 있는 곳에 길이 있다~! 고 하였습니다
<JSTae76> 넴
<JSTae76> 아..
<JSTae76> 아무래도 지금 서울에 가서 서버를 반조각 내야겠습니다.
<samahui_pc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아니면 캘린더에 "서버 삽질"을 주기 "매일"로 설정하면 마음이 편해질 것 같네요..
<samahui_pc> 전 슬슬 일 시작해야 되는데
<samahui_pc> 저녁을 너무 많이 먹은데다가
<samahui_pc> 추운데 걸었더니 소화가 안되네요
<Cheayuncho> 성태군... 서버를 저에게 그냥 무상위탁시켜주심
<JSTae76> 음.. 소화에 좋은 음식을
<Cheayuncho> 적어도 서버삽질은 없을겁니다  음하하하
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 어랏..계셨네요ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 그렇겠죵..ㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 지는예,,, 소리없이 옵저빙하는게 취미입니뎌
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 이번달도 채연님은 못 만날듯 하옵니다..
<JSTae76> ㅌㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> IRC서버 3군데에서 놀다보니까...
<samahui_pc> 소화시킬겸 한바퀴 돌아보고 올께요. 팀원들 일 잘하는지 감시해야죠
<samahui_pc> 나중에 뵈요
<samahui_pc> 슝~
<Cheayuncho> 지도 26일날은 FF OS APP DAY갑니뎡
<JSTae76> samahui_pc, 넹~
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 아항. 그렇군요.. 간다해도ㅜㅜ
<Cheayuncho> 그나저나 일일히 태그하시지않으셔도 글구분이 되니까 안하셔도되용.
<Cheayuncho> 자꾸 태그해주셔서 자꾸 알림창이 통통! 텨올르네요 크크
<JSTae76> 크크..습관입니다
<JSTae76> 사실 다른 분들이 저에게 이렇게 하길 부탁하는 소망이 담긴..
<Cheayuncho> 알림을 끄기엔 너무 리스크가 크기때문에... (이곳저곳에서 조금이나마 도움이 될때가 있기때문에..)
<JSTae76> 아.. 모니터 하나 더 사고싶네요
<Cheayuncho> 인치가 커지면 전기세가 오르고.
<Cheayuncho> 그만큼 전자파를 흡수할지어니 전자파 오징어가되어 흐믈흐믈 해질지어다...
<Cheayuncho> 전에 모니터링+시연용으로 32인치 9개를 굴려봐서 알지만.
<Cheayuncho> 진짜 뇌가 아파하는게 느껴집니다유..
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ..
<JSTae76> 그래도 딱 하나 더 가지고싶네유..
<Cheayuncho> 3개가 딱좋을겁니다.
<Cheayuncho> 그이상은 게임용아님 의미가 없어요..
<Cheayuncho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6GaPkkGZGw&feature=share 랫서 팬더 귀엽네요.. 저런거 집에 놓고 키워보고픔...
<Cheayuncho> 3개 에서도 가끔 하나가 놀구있음...
<JSTae76> 전 이미 2개..
<Cheayuncho> 24인치 2개인딩.. 사항봐서 델몬트 UHD모델 3개로 업글할까 고민중인게..
<Cheayuncho> 요즈음.. 그래프를 많이 보고 영상편집공부하고
<Cheayuncho> 가상머신도 돌리고하다보니 나름 하드코어(?)하게 작업을 하기때문에..
<Cheayuncho> 어차피 VGA야.. 쿼드로 하나 굴러다니는 웤스에서 적출해주면되니까요.
<JSTae76> 옹..
<Cheayuncho> 스르륵 돌아다니면서 인물사진 구도, 촬영 기교를 보고 공부중인데..
<Cheayuncho> 구경에 따른 동일 조리개 값에 대응하여 심도 차이가 심하군요..
<Cheayuncho> 52미리에선 1.8이면 전신담긴 애매한데 65미리 는 딱 정닥한 피사계 심도군요..
<JSTae76> 홍..
<samahui_pc> 다시 오셨군요
<samahui_pc> 바람도 심해지고 점점 기온도 내려가는군요
<razgon_ppmt> 옙
<samahui_pc> 내일은 영하11도까지 다시 떨어진다네요
<razgon_ppmt> 지금은 노트북.
<samahui_pc> 거기도 춥나요?
<razgon_ppmt> 광주는 영하 4도까지요
<razgon_ppmt> 여기 오늘은 영상이였습니다. 오후까지는요.
<samahui_pc> 솔직히 바람만 안불어도 그렇게 춥지않는데
<samahui_pc> 오늘 바람불어서 추웠어요
<razgon_ppmt> 밤되니깐 추워지더군요.
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 여기는 아침에 비도왔어요
<samahui_pc> 네 서울도 점심지나서 오후에 바람불면서 싸늘해졌어요
<samahui_pc> 헉
<samahui_pc> 감기조심하세요
<samahui_pc> 전 속알이 이제다 나았어요
<samahui_pc> 속알이 정말 오래했네요
<samahui_pc> 일주일 정도 아팠던거 같아요
<razgon_ppmt> 그게 원래.
<razgon_ppmt> 바이러스라서 일주일은 걸립니다.
<samahui_pc> 아! 그렇군요
<samahui_pc> 병원을 갔어야 하는데
<samahui_pc> 바쁘다는 핑게로 대충 먹는것만 가려먹고 해
<samahui_pc> 했더니
<samahui_pc> 더 오래 간거 같아요
<samahui_pc> 앞으로 먹는거 조심해야 겠어요
<samahui_pc> 지금도 솔직히 불안해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razgon_ppmt> 아니요. 병원으로 가세요.ㅎ
<samahui_pc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 우리나라의 경제적인 구조상 병원에 가는게 좋아요
<samahui_pc> 그래도 다 어찌 났기는 하네요
<samahui_pc> 병원을 갔어야 하는데 너무 바빴어요
<razgon_ppmt> 미국은 그렇게 다니면 엄청 돈깨집니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 우리나라는 약만 먹으면 3일치씩. 만오천원이면 남죠
<samahui_pc> 그러게요
<razgon_ppmt> 미국은 몇십만원깨집니다.
<samahui_pc> 확실히 우리나라 의료보험은 나쁘다고 할 수 없어요
<samahui_pc> 잘되있는거 같아요
<samahui_pc> 외국에 비해서는요
<razgon_ppmt> 그래서 미국은 일시켜서 나쁘게 갈바에는 쉬게해서 돈을 세이브하는게 낫죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 우리나라는 병원가서 약털어먹고 일다시해.
<razgon_ppmt> 이러죠.
<samahui_pc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pc> 맞아요
<razgon_ppmt> 반나절이나 쉬나요?
<razgon_ppmt> 하루이상쉬면 큰거아니면 눈흘기는데..
<samahui_pc> 반나절이 뭡니까 병원다녀오는 그 동안에만 쉬는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pc> 정말 심해야 반차정도 쓰죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pc> 아! 전염병은 잘쉽니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 옮을까 무서워서 쉬게 해주죠
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 그것도 요즘에서나 그렇죠
<samahui_pc> 예전에 재미있는 경험이 있는데 상사가 간염에 걸린겁니다. 그런데 그날 바로 전직원이  바로 다 검사하러 가더군요. ...그분이 회식자리에서 술잔 돌리기를 잘하거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 팅겼네요
<razgon_ppmt> 후...
<razgon_ppmt> 둘째아이가 자꾸만 하의실종하네요...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui_pc> ㅎㅎㅎ 이상하게 어릴때는 상하의실종 잘하죠
<samahui_pc> 전 어릴때 여자옷 입고 다녔어요
<samahui_pc> ?
<samahui_pc> 오늘 무선랜이 완벽하게 이상하군요
<samahui_pc> 이 이상으로 나빠질 수 없게
<samahui_pc> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pc> 일이나 하라는 하늘의 계시인거 같습니다.
<samahui_pc> 즐거운 밤 행복한 꿈 되세요 ~
<razgon_ppmt> samahui_pc, 잘자요.
<razgon_ppmt> 애들 재우고 나니 이제는 제가 졸립니다.ㅎ
<samahui_pc> 안녕히 주무세요. 좋은 꿈 꾸시구요 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 헉. 역시나...
<razgon_ppmt> 아무도 없군요..
<razgon_ppmt> 조용한 밤입니다..
<Cheayuncho> 감기 몸살 인간의 한계를 끌어내는군요...
<Cheayuncho> 생산성은 저하되는데 오늘 할일은 마쳐야 내일부터 토,일까지 편히 놀수있기에 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 모두들 안녕하세요~*
<sungyo> razGon_web 노크노크
<Cheayuncho> 콜록..콜록.. 전 먼저 들어가보겠습니다! ㅠ
<sungyo> 감기조심하세요. ㅡㅡ/
<samahui> 제대로 일도 시작 안했는데 졸음이 오네요
<samahui> 배탈은 다 나았지만... 오랜기간 앓았더니 피로가 쌓인거 같네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요? 아침이 되니 정말 춥네요!!
<samahui_pc> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pc> 서울은 더 추워요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pc> 밤샘하고 아침 먹으러 나갔다가
<razGon_web> ^^
<razGon_web> 그럴거 같아요..
<samahui_pc> 그냥 바로 앞 편의점가서 삼각김밥 사왔어요
<razGon_web> 밤샘...ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pc> 추워서 움직이기가 싫어지네요
<razGon_web> 거기는 회사인지. 아니면 집인지.
<samahui_pc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pc> 근데 오래 그렇게 살다보니
<samahui_pc> 집이나 비슷해요
<razGon_web> 혹시 사-가동체?
<samahui_pc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pc> 그건 아니구요
<razGon_web> 그런경우는 많은 일들이 일어나죠.
<razGon_web> 조심하셔야 함.
<samahui_pc> 숙직할 시설이 좋아요
<samahui_pc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pc> 2층 침대에 전자랜지 티비등 다 갖춰진 편안한 시설? ㅋ ㅋ ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 제친구가 그런회사에 다녔죠. IT회사인데.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pc> 넵
<razGon_web> 결국은 자기 상사랑 결혼.ㅋ
<samahui_pc> 저희 회사가 그런회사예요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pc> 전 제가 원칙하나 세워 놓은게
<samahui_pc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 아침에 야근했다고 수고했다고 편의점 양말 사준 상사에 가버린.
<samahui_pc> 직장 반경 3키로 이내에서 연애 안한다예요
<samahui_pc> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pc> 소문나면 피곤해요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 뭐 어쩌겠어요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 덕분에 그친구는 직장을 옮겼습니다.
<samahui_pc> 그렇쵸
<samahui_pc> 재미있는게 소문이 깨끗하게 나는 경우가 없죠
<razGon_web> 뭐 그래도 해결은 깨끗해서 별말은 없었던거 같아요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그렇지 못한경우가 더 많지만요.
<samahui_pc> 결혼에 골인 하면
<samahui_pc> 상관없죠 ^^
<samahui_pc> 아니 부러운 일이죠
<samahui_pc> 네 그러지 못하면 그게 문제가 되죠
<razGon_web> 근데 그상사의 집안이 잘산다는.ㅋㅋ 그회사에 낙하산이였음.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 물론 능력도 되는 낙하산.
<samahui_pc> 엄친아? ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 엄친아는 아니구요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 미모가 약간..
<samahui_pc> ㅋ
<razGon_web> 공부잘하게 생긴 외모였어요.ㅎ
<samahui_pc> 그거 생각나네요... 여자는 20대 남자외모, 30대 남자능력, 40대 남자면됨 /남자는 20대 이쁜여자, 30대 이쁜여자, 40대 손이라도 이뻤으면
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pc> 슬슬 회의 주간보고회의 준비해야 겠네요 ㅋ
<samahui_pc> 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 뭐 그래도 그정도 배경과 능력에 외모면.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 옙
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-25
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pc> 그러고보니 이제 금요일이군요. 즐거운 휴일이 기다리고 있습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<nanun> 안녕하세요-
<nanun> 선릉에서 불났다고 하네요
<razGon_web> 허거거...
<Markers> 아는 사람이 선릉역에 불난거 카톡으로 보여주던데 장난 아니네요 연기가 온 건물을 덮엇어요
<samahui_pc> 예 선릉에 불 크게 났네요
<samahui_pc> 10시반에 불이 났는데 아직까지 연기가 보이네요
<samahui_pc> 여긴 역삼입니다.
<Markers> 오늘 애플에서 일일 할인 하네요 :D
<samahui_pc> 애플 주가 하락중이네요
<Markers> 연구실에 매직마우스 정가 주고 삿는데 9분의 1 가격으로 판다고 하니 먼가 엌 하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pc> 헐
<samahui_pc> 저도 함 들여다 봐야겠네요.
<suapapa> 이제 이런 소식 있으면 트위터를 제일 먼저 찾아보게 되네요.
<Markers> 아무래도 트위터가 빠르니깐요 ㅎ
<iyob> exit
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pc> 점심 식사들 맛나게 푸짐하게 하세요 ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> razGon 슨샹님~*
<Markers> 혹시 맥에서는 윈7처럼 창을 오른쪽이나 왼쪽 혹은 위로 끌어다 놓으면 모니터 반쪽으로 채워지거나 다 채워지게 하는 방법은 없을까요?
<sungyo> 전 리눅스 유저라 패스~
<yemharc> Markers: 유료앱밖에 없어요
<sungyo> yemharc: 내일 세미나 오세요?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> ;)
<Markers> 유료앱 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 그런 앱은 얼마씩 해요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 보통 5~7달러 사이요
<yemharc> cinch 라는게 제일 쓸만해요
<sungyo> 5에서 7이고 잘쓸수만 있으면 괜찮아보이는데요.
<yemharc> http://www.irradiatedsoftware.com/cinch/
<sungyo> 하긴, 저같아선 아이폰의 수많은 앱들을 구매해봤는데 결국 제 손에서 끝까지 견디는건  Good Reader 하나뿐이더라구요.
<yemharc> 앱이 생각없이 살만큼 싸긴한데
<yemharc> 반대로 그만큼 쭉정이도 있죠
<yemharc> 그나마 앱스토어는 한번 걸르기라도 하는데 구글플레이는 .... (묵념)
<sungyo> 물론 개인서버를 클라우딩해서 더이상 기존의 도구들에 의존해질필요가 없어지긴 했지만요.
<sungyo> 톰보이를 웹으로 땡기고 나서는 노트관련 어플들이 전멸해버렸거든요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 관리하는게 영 귀찮아서 그냥 에버노트 씁니다 ㄲㄲ;;
<sungyo> 전 적는게 좀 중요하다 보니 에버노트에 의존하는거에 한계가 생기더라구요.
<sungyo> 그래서 한 1년 쓰다가 직접 서버를 짓게 됬어요.
<sungyo> 으음. 라즈곤 선생님이 아무래도 바쁘신가 보네요.
<sungyo> 그럼 다시 전 할일하러 ===#
<sungyo> ======3
<Markers> 아 컴퓨터 파워서플라이 교체할려고 하는데 처음 해보는 작업이라 어떻게 해야되는지 모르겟네요
<Markers> 컴퓨터 그냥 무작정 케이스 뜯어버리긴 했는데 =_=
<Markers> 기계치라 걱정이 앞서네요
<sungyo> 사진한장 찍어놓고 하면 좀 낳아요.
<Markers> 정신없이 나열된 선을 보니깐 그냥 =_=;;
<samahui_pc> 퇴근시간이 다가오네요
<nanun> 오늘 날이 많이 차네요
<samahui_pc> 많이 춥네요
<samahui_pc> 너무 많이 추워요
<samahui_pc> 퇴근 잘하시고 행복한 주말 보내세요^^
<sungyo> 흑~ 이를 어찌하나요~ 이전에 사모하던 여인이 남긴 쪽지를 반년만에야 봤네요~
<nanun> 불타는 금요일인데, 다들 즐겁게 보내고 계신가요?
<razgon_ppmt> nanun, 저는 첫째 목욕시켜 주고. 둘째에게 아이패드2뺏겼습니다.ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 있다가 위닝일레븐 온라인 해야죠.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 헉
<razgon_ppmt> 가셔버렸다. 순교님...ㅠㅠ
<nanun> razgon/ 헛 ㅎㅎㅎ
<nanun> 전 퇴근해야 하는데, 아직 마무리가 덜 되었네요 -o-
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> am0c, 님 안녕핫요
<am0c> 'ㅂ' 안녕하세여
<razgon_ppmt> nanun, ㅎㅎㅎ 이제는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 첫째는 곧잠들기 작업들어갔습니다.  그리고 둘째는 마눌님이 전담마크...
<razgon_ppmt> 이제부터 저만의 시간!
<razgon_ppmt> bluedusk, 안녕하세요?
<razgon_ppmt> am0c, 어서오십시요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> razgon_ppmt, 안녕하세요 (__)
<razgon_ppmt> bluedusk, 불금입니다.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 사무실입니다. (__)
<bluedusk> 내일도 작업가야 되서..
<razgon_ppmt> 허거거.
<razgon_ppmt> 힘드시겠어요.
<bluedusk> 뭐 힘들지는 않아요..;
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 그래도 불금을 반납하는 그기분... 저도 알아요.ㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 내일 작업때문에 일찍 일어나야 한다는게 더 ..;
<bluedusk> ....;
<razgon_ppmt> 예전 병원에서 주말 반납하고 생활하는데. 말만 전공의라는 의사지. 거의 병원 머슴...
<razgon_ppmt> 병원꽃거지 입니다.
<bluedusk> ...
<razgon_ppmt> 후...
<razgon_ppmt> 내일도 회진은 돌고...쩝.
<razgon_ppmt> 평일 회진은 일곱시라서 다섯시반에 일어나서 돌아야 하고.
<razgon_ppmt> 일요일회진은 아홉시. 일곱시에 일어나서 준비...쩝.
<razgon_ppmt> 그러신거 같아요..
<razgon_ppmt> 앗. 저도 모르게 감정이입을..^^;
<bluedusk> 솔직한 심정에 의사분들 일하시는거랑 환경을 보면
<bluedusk> 참 존경받아야 되는 직업군이고
<bluedusk> 동경해야 하는 직업군이라고 생각하는데
<bluedusk> 우리나라에서는 그게 좀 미묘하게 변질되서 동경받고 그러는거 같아서..;
<bluedusk> 안타까와요..ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 헉..
<razgon_ppmt> 가셔버렸당.ㅎ
<wooya> 안녕하세요
<razgon_ppmt> sungyo, 오셨군요
<razgon_ppmt> 부탁하셨던거 답변 드릴려구요
<nanun> @.@ 아직 애가 없는 저로서는.. 일에만 집중할 수 있는 것도 여유일지 모르곘네요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> nanun, 지금을 즐기세요.ㅎ
<nanun> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 선생님.
<sungyo> razgo_ppmt, 이제 봤어요.
<sungyo> razgoㅜ_ppmt, 이제 봤어요.
<sungyo> razgon_ppmt, 이제 봤어요.
<JSTae76> #nowPlaying "JSTae76 - 안녕하세요"
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 오웅.. 하이.. 새로운 인사말.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 새로운 인사말을 개발했습니다..크화핫
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅊㅋㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 좀 더 공돌스러운 인사말이 필요합니다..!
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 너무 인문적
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 어제 갑자기 오열을 해버렸어요..
<nanun> 11시네요
<sungyo> 12시가 되가네요 ==3
<sungyo> 만두가 마구마구 땡기는 시간....ㅠ.ㅠ
<Cheayuncho> 구글 korea다녀오고
<Cheayuncho> 오늘은 이제 한남동가서 FF OS DAY가야되는군요
<Cheayuncho> 세미나는 아쉽게도 참여못하겠네유..
<Cheayuncho> 마음같아선 세미나 참여해서 사진 찰칵 찰칵 찍어버리고 싶지만.. ㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> Cheayuncho, ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 에릭 보고 왔는지요?
<Cheayuncho> eric이용?
<razgon_ppmt> 요즘은 네이버의 내용이 페북으로 페북의 내용이 네이버로 트윗의 검색이 네이버로. 다들 연결이 되어 있군요.
<Cheayuncho> (이해를 못했습니다)
<razgon_ppmt> 에릭 슈미트.
<Cheayuncho> 아.. 구글 코리아여서
<Cheayuncho> 권순선 부장님을 뵈었었죠
<razgon_ppmt> 그렇군요.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 역시 권씨인가요?ㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 넵!
<samahui> 영화보고 왔습니다. ㅋ
<samahui> 야근은 영화와 함께
<razgon_ppmt> samahui, 어떤영화보셨는지요?
<samahui> 잭리처 보고 왔습니다
<samahui> 션하게 스트레스 풀 액션으로는 괜찮네요
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 원작과 달리 주인공이 2미터의 거구가 아닌 숏다리
<samahui> 역시 무게 감은 좀 ...
<samahui> 하지만 연기도 잘하고
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 화끈한 액션에
<samahui> 내용도 션션하고
<samahui> 재미있네요
<samahui> 톰 아저씨는 연기는 잘하기는 하는데 왜지모르게 액션에서의 모습이 비슷비슷해요
<samahui> 잭리처나 미션임파서블이나 나잇앤데이나
<samahui> 그래도 액션좋아하고 아저씨 같은 장르 좋아하는 사람이면 재미있게 볼 수 있는 영화네요.
<samahui> 이로써 이번달 나온 대표적인 영화는 다 봤습니다
<samahui> 이제 다음달을 노려야죠
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 나잇앤데이 재미있게 보았는데 말이죠
<samahui> 네 잭리처가 더 잼씀니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 기대됩니다.
<samahui> 그나저나 나이가 많으실텐데 톰형님 몸매가
<samahui> 와~
<samahui> 어떻게 저럴 수 있을까 싶을정도로 좋아요
<samahui> 괜시리 옷벗고 나오시죠 ㅋ ㅋ  자신감이 ~ 어마어마 해요~
<samahui> 이제 일해야 겠네요
<samahui> 정신도 맑아지고 기분도 좋아져서 일이 잘될듯 하네요.
<samahui> 좋은 밤 되세요 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 운동해야 겠습니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> #include "JSTae76.h"
<JSTae76> #define FIRST_CONVERSATION "안녕하세요";
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요 > #nowPlaying에 이어 공돌스러운 인사말!
<razgon_ppmt> 노노노..
<razgon_ppmt> 아직도 사람냄새가 나요.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ사람냄새라
<JSTae76> 수영 회식 가신 아빠를 기다리고 있습니다..
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아빠 보디가드입니다ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아빠가 술드시면 항상 저가 나가서 모셔옵니다..좋아요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 우와~
<JSTae76> sungyo, Welcome
<JSTae76> clear
<sungyo> 쿨럭...이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕히들어가세요~
<sungyo> JSTae76 저도 내일 모임 못갈거 같네요. 동생녀석도 펑크내고, 저도 주말에 할일이 쌓여버렸어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 주무세요.
<sungyo> 넵.^^ 그럼 모두들 푹 쉬세요~
<JSTae76> sungyo, ㅠㅠ담에뵙어용
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님
<JSTae76> PPMT가 뭔가요?
<JSTae76> PPMT = PMT = PROMPT.. 프롬프트가 생각나는 저는 공돌인가요?
<Cheayuncho> 저도 슬슬 자러가보겠습니다.
<samahui_pc> 저 갑니다~ 즐거운 주말 보내세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-26
<markers> 안녕하세요
<oming> 안녕하세요 ~
<16WAABO53> 하이요
<16WAABO53> 토요일이라서 바빳었습니다.
<16WAABO53> 지금은 아산 본가로 가는 ktx입니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<oming>  cheese같이 웹캠 녹화하는 프로그램 없을까요..? 저는 무슨일인지.. 녹화버튼만 누르면 치즈가 꺼지내요.
<zeromon_> oming: guvcview
<oming> zeromon_, 감사합니다. 한번 설치해 볼게요~
<zeromon_> oming: 별말씀을요. 별 문제 없기를 바랍니다
<oming> zeromon_, 아주 잘되네요 ㅎ
<zeromon> raspberry pi 사용해 분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-27
<razGon_iPad> 기차안에서 접속합니다.
<razGon_iPad> 어제 세미나 사진 보았는데 장난 아니던데요?
<razGon_iPad> 이건 뭐. 거의.
<razGon_iPad> 재접합니다.
<JSTae76> #nowPlaying "JSTae76 - 안녕하세요"
<razgon_OpT2> 후.. 잠들었다가 일어납니다
<razgon_OpT2> 집에 거의다 도착..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razgon_OpT2, 안녕하세요 :)
<razgon_OpT2> jstar76,하이용.
<JSTae76> 결국 레드마인은 포기했습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razgon_OpT2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 붉은 지뢰일뿐
<JSTae76> 친구들은 IDC Center에 보내서 제가 준 설치 미디어로 시도했는데 안되네요 =_=
<JSTae76> 네. 그래서 저희는 지금 붉은 지뢰따위라는 이름으로 위안을 삼고있습니다..ㅜㅜ
<razgon_OpT2> ㅎㅎㅎ개발의 불이 붙었을때 폭파해주는 게 좋기는한데
<razgon_OpT2> 저 기차서 내려요
<JSTae76> 넹~
<razgon_OpT2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 추운데내렸습니다.
<razgon_OpT2> 차안에서 예열중
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpT2> 다시들어왔어요
<JSTae76> razgon_OpT2, 어서오세요 :)
<JSTae76> razgon_OpT2, UNT 아이디는 뭐하는 녀석이에요?
<razgon_OpT2> 봇입니다.
<razgon_OpT2> 서버그냥 두기싫어서 봇으로 시키느
<JSTae76> 아ㅋㅋㅎ
<JSTae76> 오늘 7번방의 선물을 봤는데 재밌으면서도 좀 짠하네요..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> Cheayuncho, 계시나요?
<razgon> 늦은 밤 접속중입니다.
<razGon_xsh4> 재접속 하겠습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-20
<Seony> 네.  유학 왔다가 졸업하고 바로 취업했어요
<Ferendevelop> Seony: VM에서 3D 게임을 돌린다 어떻게 생각하세요ㅋㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 나라면, 놋북이라면 발열에 의한 하드웨어 데미지를 걱정할 거 같아.
<Ferendevelop> Seony: 차라리 부트캠프가 나을까요?
<Seony> 게임을 할거면 그게 나을 거 같긴한데... 제일 좋은건 게임을 안하는거지 ㅋ
<Seony> 난 하고싶어도 시간이 없다 ㅋ
<Seony> 어쌔신 크리드 시리즈 사갖구온지 몇달째인데 아직도 못하고 있어
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 오랜만에 활발한 월요일 아침이군요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 행복가득한 하루 되세요 ^^
<Seony> 오늘 무지 피곤하시겠어요
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 네 완전 피곤합니다
<phuh> 방가방가
<samahui> 잠시 후 회의 들어가야되요
<samahui> 반갑습니다~
<phuh> 바이바이
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요
<Befree> 안녕하세요.
<Befree> 우분투 설치 시에 /home은 다른 하드에  파티션 한다고 하면... 160기가면 충분할까요?
<phuh> 오늘도
<phuh> 썰~
<phuh> 렁~
<phuh> 하군요
<autowiz_2014> 저녁시간에 회사에서 또 일하기 ㅠㅠ
<phuh> autowiz_2014: <3
<autowiz_2014> 저건 저를 사랑하신다는 표시이신가요? 아니면 3 이라는 파일을 제게 입력하고 싶으시다는 건가요?? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_2014> 마커스님 하이요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-21
<pp25782> 안녕하세요?
<pp25782> 궁금한게 있는데요, svr_sso1.log라는 로그파일이 있다고하면,
<pp25782> vi로 열면  ^@가 무한반복되어 깨져서(?) 나오구요.
<pp25782> tail -f svr_sso1.log해서 열면 글씨가 정상으로 나옵니다.
<pp25782> 뭐가 문제일까요?
<pp25782> 서버에 접근하는 툴은 xshell을 이용하고 있습니다.
<samahui> vi encoding 문제 같습니다
<samahui> 해당 로그파일 인코딩이 VI에 설정된 인코딩과 맞지 않아 글이 깨지는거 같아요. 인코딩 설정 변경해보세요
<pp25782> 네 고맙습니다.
<pp25782> 확인해보겠습니다.
<pp25782> samahui: 저 ipeter입니다.
<pp25782> 기억하시나요?
<pp25782> 아이디를 모르고 잘못쳐서 이렇게 들어왔습니다.
<pp25782> 다시 들어올께요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> samahui: 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> samahui: 제가 그 ipeter입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어서오세요
<ipeter> 이거 참 이상하네요.
<samahui> 왜요?
<ipeter> vi 편집기 엔코딩을 어케 바꾸나요?
<ipeter> 아...참 혼란스럽네요.
<samahui> :e ++enc=euc-kr 해보세요
<samahui> 해당 인코딩으로 변경해서 보여주는 거니다
<samahui> 그리고 인코딩 바꿔서 저장하는건 :set fileencoding=utf-8  이걸겁니다
<ipeter> 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 제가 워낙 리눅스 초보다 보니 질문하는 내용도,
<ipeter> 과정도
<ipeter> 어리숙한면이 많습니다.
<ipeter> 이해해주세요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 참고로 :set fencs=utf-8,euc-kr,cpc949 이런식으로 쭈욱 넣어주면 해당 인코딩순으로 파일을 읽어드릴때 적용해줍니다
<samahui> 이리 해줘놓으면 위처럼 설정할 필요도 없을거예요
<samahui> 저도 리눅스 초보 수준입니다. 프로그래머라 환경설정하고 개발환경에 최적화 시키는 정도만 알고있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 파일을 열기전에
<ipeter> 말씀하신 과정을 해주어야 하나요?
<samahui> Set명령들은 설정 자체를 바꾸는것이라 미리 한번 해놓으면 됩니다.
<samahui> 처음껀 읽어들였을때 인코딩이 안맞으면 그렇게 변경가능하다는 겁니다
<ipeter> a.log파일을 vi로 열기전에 :e ++enc=euc-kr 해주어야 하는지 궁금합니다..ㅠ
<samahui> 그건 다시 말씀 드리지만 읽어들인 파일이 인코딩이 안맞을때 변경하는 것이라 읽어들이고 안보일때 해주는 겁니다
<samahui> 근데 마지막 알려드린 부분을 세팅해 놓으면 보통 자동적으로 해당 인코딩을 찾아줘서 필요 없어질겁니다
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 네..!
<ipeter> 고맙습니다!
<samahui> ^^
<ipeter> 정말 고맙습니다..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> (폭풍오열)
<samahui> 그럼 전 다시 일 좀 하고 올께요 ^^
<ipeter> 네~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심식사 맛있게 하세요~ 전 밥먹고 오겠습니다~
<ipeter> samahui: 맛있게 드세요~
<Befree4302> 안녕하세요
<Befree4302> 엇.. 다시 들어오겠습니다.
<Befree> Seony님은 거의 퇴근시간 아닌가요?
<Seony> 네 그렇긴 한데, 오늘은 휴일이에요
<Befree> 아하..
<Befree> Seony님 질문 있어요..
<Befree> 제 n36l이요... sda를 160GB로 바꿔서 /,swap만 잡고 sdb(1.5TB)에 /home(500GB)만 할당하고 우분투 데스크탑을 설치했거든요..
<Befree> sdb에 남아있는 공간을 활용하려면 파티션 나누고 마운트 시켜야되는거죠?
<Seony> 무슨 말인지 이해가...
<Befree> 헉..
<Seony> 그러니까 sdb에 /home으로 500기가를 나누셨다는 말씀이죠?
<Befree> 네..
<Seony> 그런데, sdb 안에 용량이 또 남아있다는 말씀이세요?
<Befree> 1.5테라중에서 500기가만 /home에 할당했으니.. 1테라가 남아있는거 아닌가요...
<bluedusk> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Seony> 네.  제가 작업하면서 글을 읽어서 한 번에 이해가 안됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 남아있는 공간도 파티션 생성해서 포맷하고 마운트 시켜주시면 됩니다.'
<Befree> 우분투에서 파티션 나누고 마운트 하는 방법 찾아봐야겠네요..
<Seony> 파티션을 여러개로 나누실거면 fdisk 사용법을 찾아보시면 되는데요, 만약 데스크탑을 설치하셨으면 GUI로 불러다 작업하세요
<Befree> gpart 말씀하시는건가요?
<Seony> gpart도 있고 아마 다른 것도 있을껄요
<Seony> 그냥 기본으로 설치된거... 대쉬보드에서 disk나 partition으로 검색해보시면 나올 거에요.
<Befree> 디스크도구라고 있네요.. ^^
<Seony> 네 그거 써보세요.  아마 리눅스 설치할 때 나왔던 거랑 비슷할 거에요
<Befree> 네.. 파티션 나누도 포맷까지는 되었는데요... 마운트위치는 지정이 불가능하네요...
<Seony> 그러면 그거는 수동으로 지정하면 됩니다
<Seony> 알면 간단한데 지금은 모르셔서 어려워보일 거에요.  /etc/fstab 파일 건드리시면 됩니다.
<Befree> 넵... 찾아보고 해보면 되겠죠..
<Seony> 찾아보시고 fstab에 들어갈 내용을 저한테 알려주세요.  제가 맞는지 대충 봐드릴께요
<Befree> 네.. 감사합니다.
<Befree> fstab에 options, dump, pass를 어떻게 넣어야할지를 잘 모르겠네요... ;;;;
<bluedusk> defaul 0 0
<bluedusk> 으로 넣으시면 무난할까요?
<Seony> defaults 0 2 하시면 될 거에요
<bluedusk> man fstab 해보시면 자세히 설명 나와잇을꺼에요..
<Befree> 설정하고 재부팅해보고 말씀드릴께요..
<Befree> 정상적으로 되었습니다.. 두분 다 고맙습니다.. ^^
<Seony> :)
<Befree> 이제 svn하고 git 설치하고 repository 설정해봐야겠습니다..
<Befree> 후배가 nxserver를 추천해주길래.. nxserver 4.x를 설치하고 윈도우에 nx player로 접속해봤는데요... 설정할게 거의 없이 바로 접속이되네요..
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 ssh로..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Befree> 이것저것 할것도 없던데요..
<Befree> 그냥 dpkg -i로 설치하면 바로 되던데요...
<Seony> nxserver가 뭐하는 거에요?
<Befree> 윈도우로 이야기하면 원격접속이요..
<Seony> 아... 근데 우분투에 이미 Vino라고 하는 원격데탑 프로그램이 내장되어있는데, 딴거 쓰실려고 하시는 거군요
<Befree> 정확인는 저도 잘모르는데... 대충 들을거로는 vnc나 이런것들은 로그인이 안한상태에서는 접속이 불가능한데.. nx는 된다고하드라구요..
<Befree> 속도도 상대적으로 빠르고..
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Befree> 정확하지는 않구요.. 그냥 줏어들은 내용입니다..
<Befree> 집에 전기세 엄청 나오겠네요..
<Befree> 저희집.. 쩝..
<Befree> 조금 있다가 다시 오겠습니다.
<Befree> 이제 컴터들 고정아이피랑 호스트명을 셋팅할 시점이 온거 같습니다..
<phuh> 오 한국분들 안녕하세요
<Befree> 리눅스하고는 좀 다른 질문인데요..
<Befree> 노트북에 유선랜하고 무선랜을 다 연결하면 대역폭을 나누어서 쓸까요?
<Seony> 아뇨 둘중 하나만 작동할 겁니다
<Befree> 역시나.. 그렇군요..
<samahui_> 제가 두개다 연결해 놓고 내부 망은 유선랜으로 외부망은 무선랜을 쓰고 있는데 이런식의 사용은 가능합니다.
<samahui_> 하지만 동시에 두개 다 잡았다고 대역폭을 그만큼 늘려서  동시에 사용은 불가능합니다.
<Befree> 게이트웨이 분리해서요?
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 전 다시 일하러~
<Befree> 랜카드 두개 있으시면 다들 그렇게 쓰시는군요...
<Seony> 랜카드 두개 꼽고 본딩해서 쓰면 속도는 2배를 낼 수 있어요
<Befree> 그렇게까지는... ^^;;
<Befree> 집에 서버로 쓰려는 놈들은 죄다 기가비트라...
<Seony> 저는 기가비트 2개 묶어서 본딩했는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 오옷... 대박..
<Befree> 속도차이가 어떤가요?
<Seony> 일단 서버에서는 두배를 내주는데, 제 컴퓨터에 랜카드가 한장 뿐이니, 딱 한장 속도까진 나와요
<Seony> 그러니까 이게 진짜 2배가 나오는지 안나오는지는 컴퓨터 2대를 붙여서 테스팅해보면 될텐데, 테스트를 하고자시고까진 안하고 있어요
<Seony> 게다가 맥북이랑 제 서버 사이에 뭔가 안맞는지 속도도 이상하게 안나오고..
<Befree> 그렇군요..
<Befree> 확인 한번 해보셔야겠네요..
<Seony> 괜찮아요.  뭐 그래도 초당 60메가 이상은 나오니깐요
<Befree> 음.. 멋지네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Befree> ì°¸..
<Befree> Seony님 저번에 git이야기하셨죠?
<Seony> 네
<Befree> 셋팅 다 되셨나요?
<Seony> 네
<Befree> 훔냐.. 금방 하시네요..
<Seony> 직업인데요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 직업이??
<Seony> 시스템 어드민입니다
<Befree> 아..
<Befree> 개발도 하시나봐요?
<Seony> 개발은 잘 안해요.
<Seony> 사이드잡 뛰느라 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 제 상사가, 코딩하는데 시간 보내는걸 별로 안좋아하거든요
<Befree> 사이드잡..
<Befree> 사이드잡으로 하실정도면 개발도 잘하시겠네요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨.  개발 쪽으로는 소질이 없는거 같아요.   알고리즘이랑 자료구조론 배우면서 깨달았거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가을에 대학원 가는데 잘할 수 있을까 걱정스럽습니다.  미리 공부 좀 다시 해놓으려구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 앗
<Befree> 저는 영어공부나..
<bluedusk> 저는 알고리즘이랑 자료구조론 배우기전에 소질이 없다는걸 깨달았는데
<bluedusk> +_____________+
<bluedusk> 전 개발에 소질이 없... ㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 실은 저도 배우기 전에 알았어요.  이산수학할 때...
<Befree> 그러면 뭐... 저 역시..
<bluedusk> ..
<Befree> 제가 절봐도 개발자는 아닌거 같아요... 그냥 코더지.. 산수프로그램만드는... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다행히도 이동네 IT 수준이 많이 떨어져서, 저 정도면 충분히 사이드잡을 뛸 수 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음..
<bluedusk> 저도 부업을 뛰고 싶지만
<bluedusk> 이런 실력으로는..;;
<Befree> 헛.. 제 이야기를... ;;;
<Seony> 장고로 할까 PHP로 할까 고민 많이 했는데, 장고는 아직 잘 모르는게 많아서 그냥 PHP로 했죠..
<Befree> 장고가 몬가요??
<Befree> ;;;
<Seony> 파이썬 웹프레임워크에요
<Befree> 그렇군요..
<Befree> 전 SI개발자라.... 그런쪽은... 아예.. ㅡㅡ;;
<Befree> 그냥 비지니스 코딩만 하니... 기술은 머...
<bluedusk> 음.. 그래도 개발자시잖아요
<Befree> 개발자보다 그냥 코더...
<Befree> 어찌되었건... 그래서 공부하려고 일 그만두었어요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헛... 공부를 위해 일을 그만두시다니...
<Befree> 언제까지나 그럴 수는 없지만... 단 몇개월이라도요..
<Befree> 다시 일을 시작한다면... SI는 안하려고 생각하니까... 제가 아는게 너무 없더라구요..
<Seony> 그렇군요...  보통 SI 쪽에서는 무슨 언어로 해요?
<Befree> 제가 있던쪽은 C 아니면 Java로 합니다..
<Befree> 금융권이다보니...
<Seony> 그렇군요.  주로 대부분 유닉스 기반 아니에요?
<Befree> 네..
<Befree> 증권사 차세대만 3번 했는데..
<Befree> 말씀하신대로 대부분 유닉스기반에 C 또는 C + Java로 되어있죠..
<Befree> 그런데.. 프레임웍이 들어오고 TA, AA가 있으니까.. 개발자들이 유닉스를 직접 사용할일이 거의 없죠.. 기껏해야 로그보는거 빼고는요..
<Befree> 프로그램 코딩하는것도 이미 다 나와있는 템플릿에 업무구현만 하는게 대부분이구요..
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저도 한국에 살 때 금융기관에서 한 3년 일했는데, 지점마다 유닉스 서버가 한대씩 들어와있어서 좀 놀랬었어요
<ipeter> Befree: 오! befree님도 si 세요?
<ipeter> 저도 입니다.
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<Befree> 반갑습니다~
<Befree> 증권사 차세대 7년하니까.. 알고있던거 다 까먹더라구요...
<Seony> 저는 그냥 은행 업무를 봐서... 그땐 컴퓨터 하는 사람은 아니었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 그렇군요.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주로 여수신 업무를 봤죠
<Befree> ipeter님은 어떤쪽 si하세요?
<Seony> 나중에 자금운용이랑 대출 좀 하다가 미국 왔어요
<Befree> 그렇군요..
<Befree> 저도 직업을 바꿀수만 있다면... 개발은 취미로 하고 싶습니다..
<bluedusk> 헐.. 7년..ㄷㄷ
<Befree> 한번에 7년은 아니구요.. 3번했는데.. 7년이 가드라구요... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저도 예전엔 컴맹을 벗어나고 싶었는데..
<Befree> ㅠㄷㄺㄷㄷ4302
<bluedusk> 지금은 그냥 다른 직업 찾는게 맘편할듯해서..;
<Befree> 잘못입력했네요.. 죄송..
<bluedusk> 저건 분명
<Befree> bluedusk님은 어떤쪽에 종사하시길래..
<bluedusk> 비밀번호일듯한...
<Befree> 맞습니다.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Befree> 저두 미련인지도 모르겠네요... 아직도 이쪽에서 못벗어나는걸 보면요...
<Seony> IT쪽 자체는 재밌잖아요
<bluedusk> 전 현재는 리눅스 엔지니어로...
<bluedusk> 아..아니군..rhel 엔지니어라고 해야 하겠네요..-_-;
<Befree> 전 sa가 부러워요..
<Befree> 집에 시스템 잘 구축해서 사용하는거 보면... 참..
<bluedusk> 전 개발자가 부러워요..
<bluedusk> 뭐 이것저것 만들어서 쓰는거 보면..;
<Befree> 요즘은 공부차원으로 torrent파일 긇어오는 프로그램을 java로 맹글고 있는데..
<bluedusk> 웹에서요?
<Befree> 네..
<bluedusk> 음.. 특정 페이지를 지정해주면 거기서 모니터링하다가 긁어오는 방식인가요?
<bluedusk> 아님 검색어를 입력하면 찾아서 긁어오는??
<Befree> 네.. 그렇게 생각하고 있어요..
<bluedusk> 전 용량이 없어서.. 토랜트 파일 다운로드 다 되면
<bluedusk> 메일 보내는것만 해놓고..
<bluedusk> 토렌트는 수동으로 받아서..ㅠ
<Befree> 우분투의 transmission을 설치하면 torrent파일을 모니터링 할 수 있더라구요...
<bluedusk> 네
<Befree> 그래서 프로그램에서 torrent파일을 받아다가.. 거기다 넣어주고 다 받은파일을 꺼꾸로 다른 폴더에 옮기는 프로그램을 구상하고.. 하나씩 테스트하는 중이거든요..
<bluedusk> 그거
<bluedusk> 힘들게 짜실 필요 없어요..
<bluedusk> transmission에서 다 제공하는 기능들이에요.;
<bluedusk> 아 잠시만요.;
<bluedusk> 아닌간.;
<Befree> 제공은 되는데.. 분류는 안되니까...
<Befree> 그냥 공부차원입니다.. ^^;;
<bluedusk> 저도 분류 방법 고민하다가 포기했는데요.. 자료를 구분할 수 잇는 기준을 도저히..못찾겠어서..;
<Befree> 근데 말처럼 쉽지는 않네요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Befree> httpclient, html parser 라이브러리를 처음 써보는거라..
<bluedusk> 전.. 그런걸 쓸지 몰라서.. 그냥 무식하게 curl로 페이지 긁은담에 awk, sed 등으로 파싱..
<bluedusk> ......ㅜ
<Befree> 무식한건 아니죠.. 방법이 다른것뿐이죠...
<Befree> ls
<Befree> 이놈의 마우스가 거의 돌아가시기 직전이라... 클릭이 제대로 되지가 않네요.. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅋ_ㅋ
<Befree> Seony님은 이제 주무실 시간이 다되어가네요.. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Befree, http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultrathin-Touch-Windows-Gestures/dp/B00DR8LA6U/ref=br_lf_m_7823609011_1_10_img?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=pc&pf_rd_p=1714358482&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=7823609011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0S4K11ZCZAZ1TFHEQGSC
<bluedusk> 이거 하나 사서 쓰세요
<Befree> 해외배송이 더 싼가요?
<bluedusk> 저거 국내가격은 6만5천원..택배비까지 하면 거의 7만원 정도인데
<bluedusk> 4만원에 배송대행하면..
<bluedusk> 5만원 정도에 살수 있겠네요..
<Befree> 저 질문이 하나 있는데요..
<Befree> usermod로 사용자 홈디렉토리를 변경을 하고 해당 유저로 로그인했는데.. '디렉터리 없음, 루트 디렉터리(/)로 로그인합니다'라는 메시지가 나오는데...
<Befree> 사용자 정보가 들어있는 /etc/passwd를 열어보면 홈디렉토리는 제대로 바뀌어 있는데 왜 그럴까요...
<Befree> 혹시 소유권때문에 그런건가요?
<bluedusk> 권한이 제대로 안들어가있는거 아닐까요?
<Seony> 홈디렉토리 안에 .bashrc랑 .profile 소유자 확인해보세요
<Befree> 원래 홈디렉토리의 소유자하고 바꾸려고 하는 디렉토리의 소유자가 다르네요..
<Befree> 소유자를 변경하니까.. 제대로 되는데.. .profile이나 이런 파일들이 없네요..
<Befree> 원래 홈폴더로 다시바꾸고 usermod를 다시 해봐야겠네요..
<Befree> 음...
<Befree> usermod를 해서 홈디렉토리를 바꿔도 .bash_logout, .bashrc, .profile은 안생기네요... .bash_history는 생기는데..
<Seony> 그건 usermod로 생성되는 파일들이 아닌데요..
<Befree> 그럼 저 파일들은 제가 다 이동시켜야하는건가 보네요..
<Seony> 네.  같이 이동시키셔야되요.  adduser 같은 명령어를 사용하거나, 아니면 /etc/skel/ 에 보시면 있으니까 복사하시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<Befree> 흑.. 가셨네요..
<Befree> 리눅스 너무 어려워요.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> ...~_`
<bluedusk> 전 윈도우가 더 어려워요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> http://bit.ly/1aGdrv8
<samahui> 저녁 맛있게 드시고 퇴근들 잘하세요~~~
<samahui> 밥먹으러 갑니다~
<Befree> 흠... 이상하네요..
<Befree> 조용하네요..
<Befree> 질문이 있는데요..
<Befree> 사용자 홈디렉토리에 있는 examples.desktop화일의 용도는 무엇인가요?
<phuh> 썰~~~렁~~~
<phuh> 합니다 아주
<Befree> 그러네요..
<phuh> 있는 사람들 끼리라도 잡담 해야겠네요
<phuh> 채널의 활성을 위해!!
<Befree> 계신분들은 꽤 있는데요...
<phuh> 모두 숨어계시는듯
<Befree> ㅎㅎ
<Befree> phuh님은 무슨일하세요?
<phuh> 금융앱 개발요
<phuh> Befree 님은?
<Befree> 전 증권사 차세대 개발했었죠..
<phuh> 오 그러셨군요
<phuh> 차세대라면 어떤 의미죠?
<Befree> 말그대로 차세대시스템이요...
<phuh> next generation 의미요?
<Befree> 네..
<Befree> 그냥 업무계시스템 새로이 개발한다는...
<Befree> 하...
<Befree> 흠... 디렉토리가 삭제가 안되네요.. ㅡㅡ;;
<Befree> 소유권을 다 가져왔는데도.. 디렉토리가 삭제가 안되는건 왜일까요.. 쩝..
<DarkCircle> ls -al | grep (the name of directory) 볼 수 있을까요?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 시스템에서 사용하는 ID가?
<Befree> 제 아이디입니다..
<Befree> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 1월 21  23:44 gitolite
<DarkCircle> gitolite 아이디로 쓰시는건가요? 아니면 root로 ?
<DarkCircle> 퍼미션은 문제가 없는데 저기 보시면 루트로 소유권한이 잡혀있거든요
<Befree> 좀전ㅇ 소유권을 root로 제가 바꾼거구요..
<Befree> 그전에 git-repo로 되어있었구요..
<DarkCircle> 흠 ... 저게 지금 git에서 접근이 안된다 이말씀이 맞죠?
<DarkCircle> 그게 아니라면 일반 사용자 계정에서 접근이 안된다면 chmod 775 gitorite 라고 해보심이 (...)
<Befree> 잠시만요..
<DarkCircle> 같은 git-repo 그룹에 속해 있다면 저 퍼미션으로 될겁니다. (아마도)
<Befree> 777로 바꾸고 삭제해도 삭제가 안되네요..
<DarkCircle> 지금 접속하신 아이디는 어떻게 되나요?
<DarkCircle> whoami로 치면 ... 뭐라고 뜨냐는 의미
<Befree> hjshin이구요.. gitolite라는 디렉토리 소유주는 git-repo였는데.. userdel로 삭제한 상태입니다..
<DarkCircle> 지금 gitorite 저 디렉터리를 지워야 한다는 의미죠?
<Befree> 네.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 sudo rm -rf gitorite
<Befree> 삭제는 되었는데요.. 뭐 하나만 여쭤볼께요..
<DarkCircle> 넵
<Befree> 아까는 drwxr-xr-x로 되어 있을때... sudo rm -rf gitolite를 해도 삭제가 안되었거든요...
<Befree> 777로 변경해서 된건가요?
<DarkCircle> 원래 사용하던 명령이 그냥 rm gitorite였죠?
<DarkCircle> sudo rm gitorite였거나
<DarkCircle> 그러면 리컬시브 삭제가 안되기 떄문에 삭제가 안되는거예요 안에 데이터가 있으니까 삭제 명령이 동작하지 못했던거죠
<DarkCircle> -r: recursively remove -f: force
<Befree> 썼던걸로 기억하는데... 아닌가 보네요..
<Befree> 삭제가 하도 안되서 이것저것 막 하다보니... ㅡㅡ;;
<DarkCircle> 삭제 하실때 확인 단계가 퍼미션 -> 소유주 -> 디렉터리인가 -> 그 안에 파일이 있는가
<DarkCircle> 삭제 시도하는데 안되면 뭐 무조건 sudo 앞에 붙이시면 되고
<DarkCircle> 디렉터리인데 안에 내용이 있으면 -rf
<DarkCircle> 디렉터리이고 안에 내용이 하나도 없으면 rmdir
<DarkCircle> rm 명령이 아닌 rmdir
<Befree> 디렉토리내에 화일이 없는 경우에 rm을 쓰면 안되나요?
<DarkCircle> 써도 되고 안써도 되고요 :D
<DarkCircle> 그냥 안에 뭐가 있든 상관없이 날리실거면 rm -rf blabla
<DarkCircle> 그런데 최근에는 rm명령 대신 다른 명령을 추천하는 추세입니다.
<DarkCircle> 콘솔에서도 휴지통을 쓸 수 있게 하죠
<Befree> 네..
<Befree> 제가 gitolite 설치하면서 계정을 두개를 만들었거든요..
<DarkCircle>  trash-cli  0.12.7-1 : command line trashcan utility
<DarkCircle> 이건 나중에 시간 나실때 알아보시고 ..
<DarkCircle> 넵
<Befree> git-admin, git-repo로 만들고 난 후에 홈디렉토리를 변경하고 원래 홈디렉토리에 있던 화일을 변경된 홈디렉토리로 옮긴 후에
<Befree> sudo rm -rf git-admin을 했는데 권한이 없다고 나오더라구요..
<Befree> 그래서 지금 sudo rmdir git-admin하니까 삭제가 되네요..
<DarkCircle> 전자든 후자든 동작이 똑같이 되어야 정상일듯한데요
<DarkCircle> 비밀번호는 일단 눈에 안보이는 상태에서 입력이 되기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 아무리 내가 잘 입력했다 하더라도 나 자신도 의심하는게 상책입니다.
<Befree> 네..
<Befree> 화일서버에 git server 설치해보려고 하는데... 참 어렵네요..
<DarkCircle> git 만으로 구축하실거면 /var/git에 bare 저장소 하나 만드시고
<DarkCircle> 권한을 user:git-repo 이런식으로 주시거나 ..
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에 접속은 ssh로 처리하시면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> id@server.com:/var/git/repo.git
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로 말이죠
<Befree> 인터넷에서 찾아보니까요...
<DarkCircle> 필요하다면 ssh-key를 발급해서 무암호 접속도 가능하게 할수도 있고요 .
<Befree> git, git-core를 설치하고나서 gitolite를 설치해서 관리자계정을 등록하고.. 일반 사용자계정은 ssh공개키로 등록해서 하는 식으로 하더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 네 공개키-비밀키 쌍으로 처리해주죠.
<Befree> 그래서 그걸 따라하다가.. 여기까지 왔습니다.. 쩝..
<DarkCircle> 제가 생각하기론 아마 ...
<Befree> 네.
<DarkCircle> 접근 경로 문제랑 권한 문제에서 상당히 애먹으실듯 합니다. -.-;
<DarkCircle> 이게 뭐 어디 사이트에도 제대로 안나와있거든요.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<Befree> 제가 참고한 사이트...
<Befree> http://www.joinc.co.kr/modules/moniwiki/wiki.php/Site/Development/Forum/manager/gitserver
<DarkCircle> gitorite는 계정(사용자) 관리를 편하게 해주는 도구구요.
<DarkCircle> 공개키를 서버로 전송하고 나면
<DarkCircle> 저걸로 끝나는게 아니라 서버측에 authorized_keys 리스트에 넣어주기도 해야 할겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래야 키 접속이 가능하거든요
<Befree> 한번 해봐야죠...
<Befree> 갈길이 멀지만요..
<Befree> 참.. 한가지만 더 여쭤볼께요..
<DarkCircle> 네 물어보세요
<Befree> git 저장소용으로 파티션을 하나 만들고 /aaa라는 곳에 마운트를 시켰다고 했을때요...
<Befree> git 저장소 계정을 git-repo라고 만든다고 했을때.. aaa라는 디렉토리도 소유권 git-repo로 주어야할까요?
<Befree> 소유권 -> 소유권을
<DarkCircle> 흠 그게 어떻게 줘야 한다라는 법은 없는데요
<Befree> 네..
<DarkCircle> git daemon --help 치면 나오는 문서 한번 쭉 읽어보세요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 우분투 쓰시죠?
<Befree> 네.
<DarkCircle>  /etc/init.d/git-daemon 에 어떤 내용으로 설정되어 있는지 한번 확인해보시고
<DarkCircle> 이 설정 파일이 /etc/init.d/git-daemon 안에 명시가 되어 있을거예요
<DarkCircle> 그것도 찾아서 확인해보시고
<DarkCircle> 그러면 어떻게 git 익명 사용자를 받아들일 수 있고 사용자를 git 사용자로 끌어들일 수 있는지
<DarkCircle> 그걸 보시면 일단 답이 나옵니다. \
<DarkCircle> 굳이 사용자와 사용자 그룹을 foo:baz 로 꼭 해야 한다는 법은 없어요 .
<DarkCircle> git-foo git-baz git-repo gitserver
<DarkCircle> 다 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 설정에 따라서 다르죠
<Befree> 네..
<Befree> 감사합니다..
<DarkCircle> 혹시 git daemon --help 이거 이해 안가시면 언제든 말씀하세요
<Befree> 넵~
<Befree> 전 이만..
<Befree> 내일뵈여.. ^^
<phuh> 또
<phuh> 썰렁한
<phuh> 오늘이네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 시워~~ㄴ한 아침입니다.
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 행복하고 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-22
<autowiz_2014> 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<autowiz_2014> 출장...
<autowiz_2014> 다녀 오겠습니다.
<samahui_> 조시미 잘 다녀오세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 제가 구축한 git 서버는 ssh가 아니라 http로 작동되는거라...
<Work^Seony> 아마 BeFree님이 원하시는게 그런 서버일듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 재시작
<ahoops_> 오랜만입니다.
<ahoops_> 다들잘지내시죠?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Befree> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Befree> 네~
<Seony> 저번에 애플 모니터 리퍼 산거 오늘 새걸로 교환받았네요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 리퍼 받은걸 새걸루 교체가 되나요?
<Seony> 원래는 안되는데, 애플에서 실수했다고 그냥 새걸로 교환해준대요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 기분 좋으시겠네요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 솔직히 리퍼도 충분히 새것 같아서 그냥 그래요
<Seony> 기분상 그냥 새걸로 교환해준다니까 하고왔지만, 그거 때문에 시간도 많이 썼거든요
<Befree> 그래도 새거가... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 리퍼도 1년 무상 수리 해주는데, 고장나면 애플 스토어 갖다주기만 하면 되니까 리퍼든 새거든 어차피 쓰는데는 지장이 없으니깐요...
<Befree> 전 아이패드 사설수리했다가.. 아주.. ㅡㅡ;;
<Befree> Seony님.. 질문이 있는데요..
<Seony> 음... 제가 여기 규칙 http://seowonjung.com/rules.html 에 적은 내용인데요, 질문 있으시면 그냥 바로 얘기하세요.
<Befree> 네.
<Befree> 질문이 있었는데... 해보지도 않고 하기가 좀 그러네요.. ;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭔데요?
<Befree> 유저 한명이 여러그룹에 등록되어 있는 상태에서 그 유저가 디렉토리를 만들면 그 디렉토리의 그룹이 어디가 될까해서요..
<Seony> 저도 안해봐서 모르겠지만 아마 /etc/passwd 파일에 적힌대로 생성될 거에요
<Befree> 말씀대로라면 primary group을 따라간다는 이야기네요..
<Seony> 네.  아마 그럴 거에요
<Befree> 어제 git 설치하다가 유저생성하고 홈폴더 변경하다가 잘 안되서.. 일단 samba에 제 개인폴더를 설정하고나서 특정그룹에 대해서 디렉토리 권한을 주려고 하니까.. 방법을 잘 모르겠더라구요...
<Seony> 여러명이 쓸 예정인가봐요?
<Befree> 네.
<Befree> 현재는 저 말고 두명 더 계정을 주려구요..
<Seony> 음... 그러면 그룹 하나 생성하고, /etc/passwd 열어서 git 사용할 모든 사용자의 그룹을 그쪽으로 주시면 될 거 같은데요
<Befree> 유저a는 저라고 하고 b,c는 다른 사람이라는 가정하에... aa라는 그룹을 만들고나서 aa에 a,b,c를 등록하고 세명이 같이 공유할 폴더의 오너쉽을 a:aa로 하고  권한을 drwxr-xr-x로 하면 a는 읽기쓰기가능하고 bc는 읽기만 될거 같아서 이렇게 해보려구요..
<Seony> 그럼 rwxrwxr-x로 해보세요
<Befree> 아.. 그러네요.. 마지막이 기타니까...
<Befree> 지금 해보고 말씀드릴께요..
<Seony> 제 git 서버입니다.  http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot 2014-01-21 at 20.16.57.png
<Seony> 음... 공백이... http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/Screenshot%202014-01-21%20at%2020.16.57.png
<Befree> 지금했는데요.. b라는 유저가 해당 디렉토리로 들어가지를 못해서 보니까.. 그 상위디렉토리가 drwx------로 되어있어서 그러네요...
<Befree> 이것도 권한을 바꿔줘야겠네요..
<Befree> 화일에 대한 권한은 그나마 이해가되는데 디렉토리에 대한 권한을 좀 헷갈리네요..
<Befree> 폴더구조가 /a/b로 되어있었는데.. /a라는 폴더가 a:a에 700으로 되어 있었고... /a/b라는 폴더는 a:aaa로 되어있다보니 b,c유저가 접근을 못해서.. /a폴더를 root:root로 바꾸고 755로 주니까 원하는대로 되네요..
<Seony> 다른 유저도 접근이 가능하려면 700은 안되죠...
<Befree> 네.. 처음에 아무생각이 만들고 하다보니...
<Befree> seony님은 리눅스 배우신건가요? 아님 혼자서 하신건가요?
<Seony> 혼자서 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 영어가 까막눈이다보니.. 봐도 잘 해석도 안되고... 쩝..
<bluedusk> 음
<Seony> 저도 영어 까막눈일 때 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Befree> 할말이... 쩝..
<Befree> 약속이 있어서 나갔다가 나중에 다시 오겠습니다.
<samahui> 저녁들 맛있게 드시고 퇴근 잘하시고 행복한 밤 되세요.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-23
<autowiz_2014> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2014> 모두들 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2014: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz_2014님도 좋은 하루 보내세요^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<neverapple88> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 조용한 밤이군요. 야근은 즐겁습니다! 머리도 잘돌아가고 몸도 축나고 아~ 좋다!   OTL
<autowiz_2014> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2014> 오늘도 좋은 하루들 되세요~~ ^_^
<autowiz_2014> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-24
<autowiz_2014> 드디어 금요일이 왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 시간이 너무 빨리 가네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 불금입니다~ 오늘도 화끈하게 즐겁게 보내세요~
<ahoops_> 좋은아침임다~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 혹시 여분의 컴퓨터로 나스 구성해보신분 계신가요 'ㅅ'?
<phuh> 아뇨
<samahui> ahoops_: 오랜만입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> samahui: 꾸벅.
<samahui> 살아계셨군요
<samahui> 이번에는 홍수 났던데요
<ahoops_> 네네덕분입니다.
<ahoops_> 태풍은 안왔는데 그냥 쌩으로 비와서 난리 크리터졌어요;;
<samahui> 무서운 곳이군요
<samahui> Seony님 계신 하와이로 옮겨가셔요
<ahoops_> 저도 가고싶어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 근데 거기는 단점이..운전해야하자나요.
<ahoops_> 제가 여기사는 가장 큰 이유가 운전안해도 되는거라서요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 오늘은 간만에 날씨가 좋으니!! 다이빙을!!
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 큰섬도 아닌데 무슨 운전을 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 날씨 좋으면 다이빙 하는 군요... 확실히 딴세상 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> 아그래도 운전해야하자나요.
<samahui> 근데 거긴 차는 안몰아도 배를 몰아야 하지 않나요?
<ahoops_> 한번씩은 물속도 체크해줘야 살아갈수있는겁니다..
<samahui> 운전을 다른 것으로 하시자나요
<ahoops_> 운전은 안해요..
<samahui> 물속 체크라... 한강에 들어가서 다이빙을~ 슝
<samahui> 섬에 살면서 요트하나 있으면 좋을거 같기도 하네요
<ahoops_> 걸어댕깁니다;;
<samahui> 걸어서 다 댕길수 있다니 좋네요
<samahui> 살이 그래서 안찌는 것일수도 있어요. 걷지말고 가까운거리도 차를 타세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 오토바이타면..250원;;
<ahoops_> 뭐암튼 그냥살아요!!
<ahoops_> 요즘 후배들 놀러와서요..클럽좀 댕겼습니다.
<ahoops_> 바빳어요;;
<ahoops_> (정신차리면 한 열흘 지나가있군요 -_-)
<samahui> 클럽 다니시면... 살빠져요. 성인클럽을 가서 감상을 하세요!
<samahui> 즐겁게 보내셨군요
<samahui> 전 밤샘으로 열흘을 보냈는데 ㅜㅜ 부럽습니다.
<ahoops_> 결혼하실려면 좀더 열심히 하셔야죠.
<ahoops_> (ㅋㅋ)
<samahui> 결혼전에 즐겁게 지내다(?) 가려고 했는데 일이 방해하네요
<samahui> 결국 회사 집 회사 회사 회사 회사 집 회사
<samahui> 이런식이네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 일주일이 후딱 갔어요
<ahoops_> 낼모래 후배들가니까..
<ahoops_> 일좀해야겠어요..아 너무 놀았네요.
<ahoops_> 장난아니게 놀아버렸어요.진짜 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 낮에는 바털고 저녁에는 와인바털고 새벽에는 클럽 ㅡㅡ
<samahui> 후배들이 그섬의 경제를 살리고 갔군요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 금융사 디비 털었는데 다들 신상 안녕하신가요?
<Work^Seony> 털었/털렸
<samahui> 다 털려서 오히려 안녕하면 이상할껄요
<samahui> 안털린 국민이 없어요
<ahoops_> 음.
<samahui> 주민번호 체계를 근본적으로 바꾸고 사회보장번호쓰는 미국처럼한 후 금융포함 모든 회원가입 절차에 개인정보 공유 불가로 바꾸지 않는한 안녕할날이 있을까요
<samahui> 거기다 윗대가리 한분은 가입할때 공유 동의한 사람들도 잘못이다라는 XX소리 했다가 불난집에 기름붙는 역할을 하고 있네요
<samahui> 아니 가입할때 동의 없이 가입도 안되게 만들어 놓고서는 한다는 소리가 기업들 편들기하려는건지 책임을 국민에게 넘기는 그런 말을하다니 참으로 어이없죠
<samahui> 이민가고 싶어요
<ahoops_> 그런다해도 어차피 털리는건 피해갈수없을듯해요.
<ahoops_> samahui: 나와서 사시랜깐요.
<samahui> 안그래도 신혼여행가서 하와이에 뿌리내릴까 생각만하는중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한국에서 아웅다웅보다는 나와서 사는게 좋은점이 더 많은거같아요.
<ahoops_> 하와이!!
<ahoops_> 데탑의 저주..좋지않아요.
<ahoops_> 저 집에가서 밥먹고 다이빙하러..
<ahoops_> 철수!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 빠르시군요
<samahui> 저도 일 좀 하다 올께요 ^^
<samahui> 오늘도 어김없이 점심 시간이 다가왔습니다. 즐거운 점심 식사들 되세요 ^^ 전 조금 일찍 나갑니다. 맛집을가는 직장인의 자세죠!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 맛나게 드세요
<samahui> 감사합니다
<samahui> 든든하게 맛나게 잘 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui> 이  좋은 기분을 살려 오후에도 힘내겠습니다
<samahui> 활기찬 오후시간들 되세요~
<autowiz_2014> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<autowiz_2014> 오후 후반전 시작 하겠습니다. ^____^
<Markers> Seony님, 혹시 imovie 많이 사용하시나요?
<Seony> 아이무비는 이제 유료 아닌가요?
<Seony> 옛날에 아이라이프에 포함되서 나올 때는 몇 번 써봤었어요
<Markers> 그런가요?? 맥 살 때부터 들어가 있어서-ㅁ-....
<Markers> 음... 혹시 동영상 자체에 도형이나 그림 같은거 따로 못 그리죠..?
<Seony> 네.  그런 용도의 프로그램은 아니에요
<Seony> 하다못해 자막 흐르는 것도 불가능하잖아요
<Markers> 영상을 자르고 붙이고 이런 용도의 프로그램인가;;
<Markers> 영상 조작을 하고 싶은데 흠냐;
<Seony> 네 딱 거기까지만.
<Seony> 영상편집은 완전히 다른 분야가 되어버리거든요.
<Markers> 영상 조작쪽으로는 따로 앱이 없을려나요 ㅡㅡ; 다 유료인가;
<Seony> 당연히 있죠.  비용이 문제라 그렇지..
<Markers> 혹시 아시는것 좀 알려주실수 있을까요?;
<Seony> 구입하시게요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 구글 검색하면 바로 나오는건데...
<Seony> Final Cut이라고 하는 절대지존의 툴이 있어요
<Markers> 소프트웨어 사용법을 동영상으로 소개를 해야되는데 촬영을 해놓고서는 동영상 조작하는데 몇달이 지나도 발전이 없네요 ;; 소질이 없는건지;
<Seony> 파이널컷은 방송국에서도 사용하는 툴이고, 영상편집에서는 이미 독점하다시피 하는 툴이에요
<Seony> 자격증까지 있을 정도로 사용하기 어렵구요
<Markers> ....;
<Markers> 먼가 매니악적인 툴이군요.;
<Seony> 매니악한게 아니라 전문용이에요
<Seony> 사진편집 = 포토샵이라면, 영상편집 = 파이널컷
<Markers> 그냥 캡션 넣는 정도로 만족해야겟네요 그럼...;
<Seony> 가격이 옛날에는 백만원쯤 했는데,
<Seony> 요즘은 애플이 앱스토어에서 팔면서부터 가격을 많이 내렸어요
<Markers> 얼마나 하는지 봐야지;
<Markers> 300달러네 ;ㅁ; 근데 이게 도형이나 그런것도 그리기가 가능한가요? 나와잇는 스크린샷으로는 그냥 imovie랑 비슷한거 같네요.
<Seony> 그런것까지는 저도 안써봐서 모르겠어요.  구글링 해보세요
<Markers> 네 ㅋ. 아무튼 감사합니다.
<Markers> 오 yemharc님 오랜만이예요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 진짜 간만에 왔네요
<Markers> 얼마나 바쁘셧으면 ㄸㄷ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오랜만입니다 :)
<Seony> 그동안 무슨 일 있었어요?
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 실직 취직 교육 법원 재판 ?
<Markers> ...?;;;
<Seony> 흐... 많은 일이 있었던 것 같네요
<Markers> 무슨 죄 지으셧나여;;; 실직에 이은 재판...?!
<yemharc> 2013년 막판은 좀 다이나믹했습니다
<yemharc> 아, 재판하고는 별개에요
<yemharc> 실직은 뭐, 월급이 안나오니 나와야죠
<Seony> 그러게 기회 닿는대로 얼른 미국 오시라니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 교육은 업종을 바꿔볼까 하고 정부지원 교육프로그램으로 MCT랑 CNC를 배워봤는데
<yemharc> 중간에 스카웃 들어와서 결국 그 바닥이군요..............음...........OTL
<Seony> cnc면... 완전 공돌이잖아요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 근데 거긴 '을'에서 깔끔하게 끝나는 동네니까요
<yemharc> :)
<Seony> 아... 그런게 있었네요...
<yemharc> 뭣보다 50년 전통의 금속노조 unlim파워ited 가 있어서.......ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 지금은 다시 어떤 쪽에서 일하세요?
<yemharc> 지금은 폰에 들어가는 NFC 칩 관련 업체입니다
<yemharc> 1차 생산자 (vendor)는 아니고요
<yemharc> 요새는 LG랑 팬택 연구소만 신나게 들락거리면서 삽니다
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 갑 : 이건 너의 문제다
<Seony> 외국 나오실 생각은 없구요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 을 : 아니다 너의 문제다
<Markers> mct랑 cnc 처음 듣는 단어가 나오는군여 'ㅁ'... 기계공학쪽인가요;; 검색하니 대충 그런쪽인거 같은데.
<yemharc> 외국은...... 사실 아직 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> Markers: 기계로 절삭하는 공구 같은 거에요
<yemharc> 요새 일하다 보니 어느샌가 리눅스랑 안드로이드 시스템만 파는 상태가 되서...
<yemharc> Markers: 음... 쇠 깎는 기계라고 생각하시면 됩니다
<Markers> 기회가 닿으면 외국 나가는게 좋아 보이는데 저는...;
<Seony> 외국 나오신다면 제가 능력이 되는 선에서 좀 도와드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 쇳덩이를 기계로 '조각' 하는거에요
<yemharc> 뭐어, 일단은 한국서 조금만 더 부벼 보려구요
<Seony> Markers: 맥북프로 유니바디 알죠?  그게 바로 CNC 공돌이 노가다의 결정체라고 불리죠
<Seony> 늦게 나오면 나중에 저처럼 후회해요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 오호..
<Seony> 나이 40 다되가도록 엔트리 레벨이라..
<yemharc> 맥프로 (쓰레기통)도 CNC...
<yemharc> 근데 애플은 변태가 확실해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 5C 플라스틱 정도는 좀 압출성형 하라고 (...)
<Markers> 이런... 전 밥 먹고 올게요 저녘 시간이라 'ㅅ'/
<yemharc> 맛나게 드세요 :)
<Seony> 조만간 애플 휴지통 하나 살까 해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?!
<yemharc> 오오
<Seony> 최근에 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대 질렀거든요
<yemharc> 아마존에서 현재 가장 hot한 쓰레기통은 어떠십니까
<Seony> 근데 막상 2대를 맥북프로에 연결해서 쓰니까, 이번엔 휴지통이 급 땡기네요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 이런 환경에서 일합니다 http://seowonjung.com/6monitor.jpg
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으리으리 하군요;;
<yemharc> 전 출장이 엄청나게 많아져서...
<yemharc> 올해 레티나 에어 나오면 갈아탈까 생각중입니다
<Seony> 제 사수가 천만원짜리 워크스테이션 하나 맞췄어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 하여간...  한 살이라도 젊을떄 외국 나오세요
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇긴 하죠
<yemharc> 음.... 뭐 그냥 계속 고민중입니다
<yemharc> 나가서 잘 할 수 있을까도 그렇고
<Seony> 제가 지금도 후회하는게 그거거든요
<Seony> 딱 3년만 일찍 왔더라면 하는거요
<yemharc> 아아
<Seony> 조만간 하와이에 리눅스 붐이 불거 같은데...
<Seony> 뭔가 폭풍전야 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 역시 오픈스택이려나요
<Seony> 네.  저희 학교가 하와이주립대 전체 대학 중 처음으로 오픈스택 도입했거든요
<yemharc> 아.....외국은 그런게 진짜 부럽네요
<Seony> 거진 모범사례 내지는 케이스 스터디로 관심 받고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 한국서는 오픈스택이 뭐여 이러고 있는데 (...)
<Seony> 그런가요?  활발한줄 알았는데 아닌갑네요
<yemharc> 관련직종에 있으면 활발해 '보이긴' 합니다
<Seony> 그런거였군요
<yemharc> 근데 정말 실질적인 연구는 정말 얼마 안되요
<yemharc> 그나마 KT가 밀고 있으니 사람이 붙는거죠
<Seony> 네... 그나마 오픈스택 포럼에서 KT에 일하시는 분들이 제일 활발하더라구요
<Seony> 저희도 초반에 오픈스택 때문에 좀 스트레스 받았는데 요즘엔 많이 안정되고 있어요
<yemharc> 당장에 오픈스택 코리아 사이트만 가도
<yemharc> 위키는 DB에러로 죽은지 오래고
<yemharc> 뉴스 게시판 제외하면 글 올라온지 적어도 3달이 넘어요
<Seony> 거기는 페북에서만 활동하죠...
<yemharc> 근데 기술 커뮤니티에서 위키가 망해있다는건
<yemharc> 사실 실질적인 기술논의는 거의 없다는거라고 보거든요
<Seony> 그게 왜냐면,
<Seony> 사실상 실무에서 쓰는 사람은 별로 없고, 대부분 공부 차원에서 하는 사람들이 대부분이거든요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 매뉴얼 번역이나 집에서 혼자 실습해보는 정도..
<yemharc> 근데 전 그래서 더 "활발해 보이는"거라고 평가하는거죠
<Seony> 그러다보니 업데이트 적용하고 써보는건 빠른데, 이게 실무에서는 어떤 상황이 생기는줄은 아무도 모르는 거에요..
<Seony> 저희는 오픈스택 때문에 그동안 많이 골치아팠거든요
<yemharc> KT가 주축이니 기업 차원에서 뭘 해도 하려고 들거 같은데
<yemharc> 아직까지는 그냥 잠잠해요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 오픈스택같은거야 애초에 "초대규모"를 기준으로 잡는 물건이니 용도 정하기가 애매하죠
<Seony> 일단 저희는 현재 오픈스택 + Ceph 구축해놓고, Ceph에서 제공하는 아마존 S3 서비스로 스토리지 제공해주고 있어요.
<Seony> 꽤 괜찮더라구요
<yemharc> 맘먹고 구축해도 스펙이 너무 남아돌아서 되려 고민되는 그런 느낌이잖아요
<yemharc> 아마존 S3는 써보고 싶어요
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> s3 꽤 좋더라구요.
<Seony> 업로드하면 바로 웹으로 접근할 수 있는 주소도 갖게되고..
<yemharc> 사실 처음 나왔을떄 질러볼까 했는데
<Seony> 여러가지 기능이 많은거 같은데, 그쪽은 아직 개념도 이해를 못했어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .......막상 질러도 쓸데가 없어요
<Seony> 그렇기야 하죠
<yemharc> 모르는것도 모르는거지만
<yemharc> 웹하드로만 쓰려고 해도 올릴 자료도 없고 (...)
<yemharc> 보유자료래봐야 거진 텍스트 아니면 pdf다 보니까 용량 많아봐요 50기가도 안되거든요
<Seony> 일단 저희는 자체적으로 S3 호환 스토리지를 구축해서 그걸 직원/교수에게 제공하거든요
<yemharc> S3가 계정간에 데이터 공유가 되나요?
<Seony> 일종의 부서별 스토리지 개념이에요
<Seony> 개인 스토리지는 ownCloud라고 하는 자체설치용 드랍박스 같은 서비스로 제공해주고요
<yemharc> 아, 되려 ownCloud쪽이 옵션이군요
<Seony> ownCloud가 막상 실무에 적용하려니 너무나도 문제가 많더라구요
<Seony> 혼자 쓰는건 문제가 없는데, 이걸 학생-직원-교수간 공유를 하려니 무지 골치아파요
<Seony> 오픈스택 안에다 총 10대의 인스턴스를 구축해서 이걸 ownCloud용 클러스터를 구축했는데, 뭔놈의 리소스를 그리 많이 먹는지...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스용 클라이언트라면 커널에서 제공하는 iNotify를 써야하는게 맞는거 같은데,
<Seony> 그건 아닌거 같더라구요
<Seony> 주기적으로 폴더를 체크하는거 같아요
<yemharc> 오픈스택도 그렇지만
<yemharc> 요즘 클라우드 시스템은 자체적으로 OS 구조로 만들어져서
<yemharc> 자기들만의 프로토콜로 통신하는걸로 알고 있습니다
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 그걸로 보면 거의 가상머신 같은 느낌이니 아무래도...
<Seony> 저희는 작년 여름에 미란티스에 기술지원 받아서 구축했어요
<yemharc> 이제 전문 서포트 업체가 나타나나 보네요
<Seony> 네.  몇군데 있어요
<Seony> 근데 미란티스가 지향하는게 "순수 오픈스택"이에요
<Seony> 그러니까, 자기네들만의 패치를 제공하는 방식이 아니라,
<Seony> 순수한 오픈스택을 "설정"만으로 최적의 성능을 낸다는 기술을 자랑한다네요..
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 일단 미란티스 고객지원이 정말 끝내줘요
<yemharc> 장점이 많은 구조네요
<Seony> 새벽이든 낮이든, 티켓 접수하면 즉시 응답이 와요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 인력수급이 최대 장점일거 같고
<Seony> 대부분의 기술지원팀이 러시아 사람들이더라구요
<yemharc> 두번째는 일단 오픈스택은 오픈소스 프로젝트니까 갑자기 스타 플러그인이 튀어나와도 가져다 붙이기 쉬울테고요
<Seony> 글쵸
<yemharc> 러시아는 또 의외네요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 저 구조면
<yemharc> 개발업무는 거의 없는거나 마찬가지군요
<yemharc> ...좋네!
<Seony> 그 회사 오픈스택 소스코드 공헌도가 5위라고 하더라구요.  일단 실력은 무지 좋은데, 오픈스택 자체가 아직은 좀 그런거 같아요
<yemharc> 핫픽스 팀 정도만 있겠네요
<Seony> 이게 오픈스택으로 돌리는 서버들은 함부로 건드리기도 무서운게,
<yemharc> 사실 순수 기능개발팀보다 핫픽스 팀이 공헌도가 더 높죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 노드 하나 건드렸따간 그 안에서 도는 수십개의 가상머신들이 다 죽어버리거든요
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠 아무래도...
<Seony> 저번에도 버그 제보해서 패치 받았는데,
<yemharc> 구조도 다이어그램만 봐도
<Seony> 적용시켰다가 아주 중요한 사이트 몇개가 죽어버려서 난리가 났었죠..
<yemharc> 사람으로 치면 거의 서커스 수준으로 서 있는 느낌이니
<Seony> 일단은 오픈스택에 뛰어든 쟁쟁한 회사들이 너무 많아서, 전망은 좋을거 같아요
<Seony> 오라클도 나섰으니..
<yemharc> 일단 DB회사는 다 한다고 봐야죠
<yemharc> CISCO같은 네트워크/라우트 장비업체도 그렇고요
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 오픈스택이 noSQL 아닌가요?
<yemharc> swift던가. 그게 db역할이고
<Seony> mysql 써요
<yemharc> 음... 다른 개념인가
<Seony> 지금 학교에서 점차 mysql에서 포스트그레스로 옮겨가는데, psql이 정말 좋더라구요
<yemharc> 둘은 앙숙(?)이니까요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 오라클에 돈내기 싫어서 mysql을 만들었더니
<Seony> psql은 디비 내용을 json으로 불러오는 플러그인도 있떠라구요.  뭐 하여간 오만가지 다 있더라구요
<yemharc> mysql로 공부한 대학생놈이 오라클 가겠다고 포트폴리오로 psql 만들고
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> psql 만든걸 보더니 "이것들 너무 복잡해" 하면서 sqlite가 나오고
<yemharc> "작다는건 좋은거지" 하면서 3 붙여서 폰에 가져다 쓰더니
<yemharc> 이젠 "뭔놈의 db여 이것들아" 하면서 noSQL...
<Seony> 요즘 오라클도 예전같지 않다는 소리를 많이 듣긴하는데, 진짠지 뭔지는 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 음 글쎼요..
<yemharc> 확실히 예전에 비해서 성능 상승폭은 많이 줄었는데
<yemharc> 그 안정성은 못 따라갈걸요
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 뭐 하여간, 빨리 외국 나오세요.  늦으면 진짜 후회해요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 염두해 두겠습니다
<yemharc> 나가게 되면
<yemharc> 꼭 하와이로 +_+
<Seony> 요즘 미국은 이공계 전망 좋아요
<yemharc> 그렇게 자랑하시는 지상낙원 구경좀 해봐야 겠습니다
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금 미국 의회에 상정된 법안 중에서,
<Seony> 이공계 석사 나와서 취직되면 영주권 주는 법안이 올라가있어요
<yemharc> 헐
<yemharc> 어떻게든 끌어모으려고 난리군요
<yemharc> 유렵쪽은 게임개발자 데려가려고 난리던데
<Seony> 네.  하와이는 좀 놀자판이라서 안그러는데, 실리콘 밸리 쪽은 난리에요
<Seony> 최근에 이런 기사가 떴는데요,
<Seony> 실리콘 밸리에 신생업체 사장이,
<yemharc> 실리콘벨리는 뭐, 최전선이니까요
<Seony> 정말 큰맘 먹고 구글 프로그래머를 연봉 5억에 데리고 갈려고 스카웃을 시도햇는데,
<yemharc> 아
<Seony> 그 구글 프로그래머가 단칼에 거절했대요.
<yemharc> "나 이미 30억 받아"
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그거 보고 솔직히 저도 헐.. 했어요
<yemharc> 어이없었죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 구글이 돈 많은거야 알지만
<yemharc> 진짜 기겁할 숫자죠
<Seony> 저도 여기서 월급이 많진 않아도, 아침 8시 반 출근에 5시 퇴근하는 생활을 즐기는데 충분히 만족하거든요.  근데 거긴 연봉이 30억이라니...
<yemharc> 뭐, 상상이 안되죠
<yemharc> 그냥 통장에 돈 들어오면 "아~ 뭔지 모르지만 큰 숫자가 찍혀있구나" 하고 말거같은.......
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 그걸로 애플제품을 사겠지!!
<Seony> 그래서, 미국에서만큼은 이공계는 미래가 밝아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 어지간한 선진국에선 다 밝아 보여요 요즘...
<yemharc> 하다못해 중국만 봐도 연봉순위로 3위가 IT/이공계일 정도니까요
<Seony> 글쵸... 그래서 빨리 자리잡을려면 한 살이라도 젊을 때 와야되요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 서른 초반 넘으면 가고 싶어도 힘들거 같긴 해요
<yemharc> 아마 나간다고 마음먹어도 31쯤엔 결정해야 할거같고
<Seony> 나이 먹으면 비자 받기도 어려워요
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 제가 어느정도 능력이 되는대로 도와드릴테니 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 어쨌든 나간다고 해도 당장은 아니니까요
<yemharc> 어디를 파고 들어갈지도 제대로 결정해놔야 할거같고
<Seony> 그나저나 아얄씨는 자주 못오시나봐요?
<yemharc> 아뇨, 최근 몇개월간 좀 구석에 몰려서요...
<yemharc> 이제 정리도 되고 했으니 다시 들어오려구요
<yemharc> 근데 업무시간엔 좀 힘들거 같네요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 딴거 이전에 연구소로 출장을 나가면 인터넷이 안되서.....
<yemharc> LG놈들 야박해서 와이파이 하나 안내줘요 ..........
<Seony> 흠... 야박하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 보안규정 어쩌고 하지만
<yemharc> .......쓸데없어 보여요
<yemharc> 실물을 빼돌리는거야 당연히 이해하겠는데
<yemharc> 어차피 안드로이드로 주물럭주물럭 하는데 뭘...........
<yemharc> 추가하는거래봐야 커스텀UI랑 드라이버인데 그게 무슨 기밀도 아니고요...
<yemharc> 참고로 안드로이드 커스텀UI의 최강자가 되고 싶다면 GooApple에 입사하던가 회사를 인수합니다 :)
<Seony> 요즘 한국에 신용카드 디비 털려서 다들 고민이 크더라구요
<yemharc> 그게 또 에피소드가 많죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> DB가 털렸다 -> 털렸나 홈페이지서 확인하세요! -> AX의 난관을 거치면... -> 조회하고 싶으면 제 3자 개인정보 사용에 동의해라! -> 뭐임마!
<yemharc> DB가 털렸다 -> 조회 그런거 없어 (...)
<yemharc> DB가 털렸다 -> 조회하세요 -> 하지만 암호화는 안합니다. (조회를 위한 이름 민번 핸드폰번호 평문전송)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 심지어는 조회하는 것도 수상하다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 네.  암호화 안하는거...
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 저는 이번에 털린곳들이랑은 거래한적 없지만
<yemharc> 그냥 "어차피 이미 털렸어" 하면서 신경 안씁니다 (먼산)
<Seony> 좀 짜증날거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뉴스 보니까, 일반적인 정보가 털린게 아니라
<yemharc> 많이 짜증나죠
<Seony> 뭐하는 인간인지 디테일한 정보가 다 털렸다더라구요
<yemharc> 카드번호랑 유효기간까지 다 털렸어요
<yemharc> 턴 사람이
<yemharc> 카드사 보안 외주업체 직원이에요
<yemharc> (...)
<yemharc> 무려 USB에 담아서 주머니에 넣고 나와 거래 ...
<yemharc> 보안 어쩌고 하면서 난리를 쳐대지만 실상은 헤진 모기장만도 못하다는거죠
<Seony> 페북에서 본건데, 금융사 SI 일하는 만화 봤는데 정말 심각하더라구요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그 왜
<yemharc> 옛날에 농협서 일하다 간 잘린 개발자 이야기 아세요?
<Seony> 알듯말듯 한데요
<yemharc> 개발자가
<yemharc> 야근 철야 이런걸로 너무 무리해서
<yemharc> 간의 1/3인가를 잘라냈는데
<yemharc> 농협은 "우린 그렇게 일 시킨적 없다" 면서 보상 불가, 수당 미지급 등등
<Seony> 아 알아요
<Seony> 여기서는 그랬으면 정말 난리가 났을텐데..
<yemharc> 그게 최종적으로 대법원(상고)에서 일부 승소로 개발자 치료비하고
<yemharc> 전체 지급 수당의 30%(..)인가 지급하는걸로 결정났죠
<yemharc> 그게 한국 IT 중에서도 막장에 있는쪽 상황입니다
<Seony> 한국에서 IT하다 미국오면 대우 받을 수 있을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그 이전에 개발자가 알아서 충성할겁니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 여기 하와이에 있다가 블리자드로 갈아탄 한국인 프로그래머도 있는데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> "나도 사람이었구나!" 하면서요
<Seony> 한국뉴스 보면 옛날에는 안그랬는데 요즘은 좀 짜증나요
<yemharc> 도를 넘어서니까요
<yemharc> 여러가지 방면에서 여러가지 의미로요
<yemharc> ...
<Seony> 나라가 겉은 선진국인데 안은 후진국...
<yemharc> 진짜 겉만 번드르르 하죠
<Seony> 예전에는 가끔 한국이 그리워서 돌아가도 나쁘지 않을거 같단 생각을 많이 했는데요,
<Seony> 요즘은 절대로 돌아가고 싶지 않아요
<yemharc> ㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 슬슬 퇴근이나 해볼까
<Seony> 퇴근하시고 낼 또 봐요
<yemharc> 폰으로 접속하려구요
<Seony> 그나저나 아직도 퇴근을...
<yemharc> 이제 6시 반인데요 뭐
<Seony> 제 사수는 오늘 2시 반에 갔는데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc_mobile> 아아
<yemharc_mobile> 음 됐군요
<Seony> 아직 아이폰 쓰죠?
<yemharc_mobile> 다른건 쓰기 싫어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc_mobile> 이미 제 모든 에코시스템이 애플걸로 다 채워져서...
<yemharc_mobile> 바꾸기도 힘듭니다
<Seony> 저도 그렇긴 해요
<Seony> 다만 요즘 맥 os가 좀 맘에 안들어서 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc_mobile> 어라
<yemharc_mobile> 저 접속 끊어졌다고 나왔나요?
<Seony> 모바일요?
<yemharc_mobile> 네
<Seony> 모바일은 살아있는데요
<yemharc_mobile> 진짜 와이파이만 되네;;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-25
<ahoops_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 주말은 즐겁게 추가업무와 야근!
<Seony> 헐... 고생하시네요
<samahui> 고생은요. 평소 행실이 업보로 돌아온거죠
<samahui> 어제 노트북 하드 교체하다가 그대로 떨어트려서 작업한거 다 날렸어요
<samahui> 지금 열심히 작업했던거 머리에 떠올리며 복구중입니다
<Seony> 흐...
<samahui> 다행이 머리가 녹이 덜 쓸었는지 기억이 잘나서 막힘없이 진행하고 있습니다
<Seony> 다행이네요
<Seony> 그나저나 뱅기표는 사셨어요?
<samahui> 그때 그대로 샀습니다
<Seony> 며칠부터 며칠까지에요?
<samahui> 15일 결혼하고 다음날 출발합니다
<Seony> 3월이라고 하셨죠?
<samahui> 네
<Seony> 그럼 16일부터 22일까지인거에요?
<Seony> 아 21일까지겠군요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 그때를 생각하면서 열심히 일하고 있습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  일단 캘린더에 저장해놨습니다
<samahui> 근데 신혼여행보다 사진찍는게 더 걱정입니다
<samahui> 2월7일 스튜디오 촬영이 있는데 살이 안빠져요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 덩치가 크다보니 근육만 늘고 살은 안빠져서 턱시도가 참으로 괴기스럽게 맞습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 걱정마세요.  몇달만 보고 나중에는 구석에 박힙니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여친님은 드레스 무쟈게 이쁘게 나오는데 전 턱시도가 꼭 깍두기 형님 행색이라 걱정입니다
<Seony> 저는 결혼앨범 어디에 있는지도... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그럼 다행이지만 훗날 자식들이 꺼내봤다가 아~! 아빠! 어두운일 하셨었군요 하면 큰일이라
<samahui> 그냥 원본 사진도 사지말고 사진첩도 신혼때 쫌 보다 신부님이 관심을 끄시면 몰래 가져다 태워버릴까 하는 사악한 생각이 들고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그냥 디지털 파일로 받아서 컴퓨터로 보관하시면 될거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 솔직히 전 스튜디오 촬영은 안할까 싶었거든요. 차라리 여행다니고 같이 데이트하면서 사진찍은거 자그마한 엘범으로 제작하고 끝낼려고 했더니 여친님이 하고 싶어하네요
<samahui> 디지털 파일로 보관하다 제 사진만 포샵작업을 몇년에 걸쳐 찬찬히 작업해서 미남에 날씬한 남자로 다시 태어나는것도 방법이겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 결혼할 때 되면 여자들은 대부분 결혼앨범 하고싶어해요
<Seony> 결혼이라는 것에 대한 기록을 남기고 싶어하죠...
<samahui> 그렇더군요
<samahui> 전 솔직히 식만 제대로 하고 여행가고 그러려고 했더니 여친님이 무지막지하게 사진 촬영을 원하더군요
<samahui> 저희 집에서 혼수나 예단같은것도 안해도 된다고 했는데 그것도 다 하려고 하더군요
<samahui> 아무튼 일도 힘들고 결혼도 힘들고
<samahui> 요즘 쪼매 힘든 나날이 지나가고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 안했다가,
<Seony> 나중에 뭔일 날까 싶어서 그럴수도 있어요
<Seony> 저도 연애할 땐 안그랬는데, 결혼준비하니까 이게 비지니스가 되어버리더라구요
<Seony> 기분은 좀 거시기했어요
<samahui> 그렇다더군요. 나중에 미움받을일 생기면 그거 안해와서 싫어하시나 이런 생각 들수도 있다고
<samahui> 오점을 남기기 싫다고 하더군요
<samahui> 아무튼 이번에 아파트사서 명의도 공동으로 해줘버렸습니다.
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 좀 더 사시고 하시지...
<samahui> 신부 앞으로 해주려고 했다가 아버님께 혼났습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 애낳으면 해주라고
<samahui> 믿어야죠. 믿지 못하면 결혼도 안했습니다
<Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 해요
<Seony> 오래 사귀셨죠?
<Seony> 그러면 더 믿을만 하시겠죠..
<samahui> 대학 후배입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 15년 정도 되네요
<samahui> 서로 모르면 이상한거죠
<Seony> 글쵸.  무지 오래됐네요
<samahui> 다만 사귄건 오래 안되요. 그전까지는 진짜 남매처럼 친하게 지내기만 했었죠
<samahui> 근데 보다보니 이만한 사람이 없더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그래도 오래 보고 잘 아는게 중요한거 같아요
<samahui> 넵
<Seony> 어떤 사람인지 파악하는건 연애만 해보고는 모르거든요
<samahui> 그건 그런거 같아요
<samahui> 사귀는 순간은 눈에 콩깍지도 끼고 무엇보다 이쁜 모습만 보려고 하거든요
<samahui> 하지만 친동생처럼 친하게 지내면서 산전수전 다 겪었더니 정말 서로 잘알게 되더군요
<samahui> 제가 좀 둔하기도 했고 바람둥이는 아니지만 인기남이였던지라(자칭) 여친님이 속은 좀 많이 상했었었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런 일이 있었군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 이제 결혼하니 여친님이 이긴거죠 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아무튼 신혼여행가서 뵈요 ^^
<Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<samahui> 전 이만 일 좀 해야겠네요 내일은 고향도 다녀와야 되서 후딱 해야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 네 수고하세요 ^^
<phuh> 결혼 축하합니다!
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-26
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<DarkCircle> 영희!
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-19
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 좋은 하루들 되세요~
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 그럴리가요
<readytoact> OTL..
<autowiz_> 리붓
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<autowiz> 한주도 시작됐고 리붓도 했고
<autowiz> 밥도 먹었고
<autowiz> 컴퓨터는 블루스크린떳고
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 블루스크린 오래만에 듣는군요
<samahui_TP> 요즘은 윈도우도 안정적인거 같고 리눅스야 블루스크린 뜰일이없고 하니 거의 못보고 못들었네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 요즘은 하드웨어적 문제 아니고서는 블루스크린 뜰 일 거진 없지않나요?
<cheayeon> 가끔 장난 치다보면 생기기도(...)
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;
<Markers> 안녕하세요! 오랜만입니다.
<bluedusk> 할로?
<bluedusk> 알로하?
<PotatoGim> 알로핮
<PotatoGim> 알로하~
<jason_kr> 하우 디?
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  저 퇴근할래요
<bluedusk> 하지만 사무실임
<jason_kr> 어서 해야죠~ 식사도 했죠?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<autowiz> 굴보쌈 먹고 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 겨울엔 역시 굴이지요 ~~ ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 염장 질?
<nowfeel> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<LinDol> 안녕하세요!
<LinDol> PotatoGim, 혹시 노는감자옹?
<LinDol> ipeter, 안녕하세요! :)
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 아마 알고계신 그 품종은 아닐 것 같아요...ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 늦은밤까지 계시는군요?
<PotatoGim> 낮과 밤의 구분선이 뭔지 잊어버렸어요...ㅜ
<LinDol> 냐.. 옹 :))
<jason_kr> LinDol: 다른 감자 님여요. 더 늙었다'고나 할까? ㅋ
<LinDol> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LinDol> jason_kr, 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :)
<LinDol> 인사가 늦었습니다.
<jason_kr> 안녕하세요~~ 예, 여러분들도요~ ㅋㅋㅋ 머 늦어요? 안늦었어요
<LinDol> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 아직 달이 1월인데 이 정도 쯤은..ㅎㅎ 새해 복 많이 받으시길...
<LinDol> 감사합니다. :-)
<autowiz> 새해 복많이들 받으십시요~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇㅇ
<nowfeel> 안녕하세요
<Demonion> 안녕하세유.
<ipeter> 혹시 아이패드용 db tool도 있나요?
<ipeter> 허허
<Demonion> ?
<Demonion> 디비툴이라 하심은?
<autowiz> 디비디비딥딥딥 툴 말씀하시는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 있죠. 제한적이긴 하지만 잘 찾아보시묜 ...
<Demonion> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA>  
<zeromon> 오래된 도스 컴퓨터와 리눅스 서버에 있는 폴더를 공유하는 방법이 있을까요?
<jason_kr> 오래된 DOS 에서 통신하는 방법중에 노벨사의 프로토콜을 찾아보면 어떨까요?
<jason_kr> 호스트가 DOS 죠?
<autowiz> 도스에 네트워크 올리는거까지는 몇번 해봤습니다만.
<zeromon> 아니요... 호스트가 리눅스이고
<autowiz> 폴더 공유는 음...
<zeromon> 도스에서 파일을 바로 리눅스 서버에서 공유된 폴더에 저장하려고 해요
<zeromon> 윈도우 NT서버를 리눅스로 교체하려고 하는데 쉽지 않네요.
<jason_kr> 일전에 SMB 를 cli 에서 접근해도 안됐어요?
<jason_kr> 일전에 리룩스 SMB 를 dos cli 에서 접근해도 안됐어요?
<zeromon> 윈도우 95에서는 접근가능했는데 도스6.2는 실패했네요
<jason_kr> DOS 에서 노벨 네트워크로 파일 공유해봤는데, 아무래도 시간이 무척 오래되서...더 기억을 못해요. 또 찾아 봐야하는데...
<zeromon> dos cli에서 리눅스 SMB접근이 안 됐어요
<jason_kr> 예
<zeromon> jason_kr: 하하....그렇죠. 아무도 기억 못할듯 합니다
<zeromon> 노벨 네트워크가 데비안이나 우분투에서 아직도 가능할까요?
<jason_kr> 지금 보는 중요
<autowiz> dos 에서 windows 로 samba 접근이 가능했다면 리눅스 서버와도 samba 로 접근이 가능할겁니다.
<autowiz> 몇몇 옵션이 달라지거나 할 수 는 있는데 디버깅하면서 작업 좀 하면 될거 같습니다.
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 그게 그쵸? dos 에서 옵션을 찾아보는 것이 빠르겠죠? 내 생각도 같은..그런데, dos cli 에서 password 만 물어보더랍니다. id 를 넣을 옵션이 없었데요.
<autowiz> 네 98 시절 samba 는 비번밖에없었지요
<autowiz> 98에서는 로그인 id 가 samba id 로 이용되었던것도 같은데
<autowiz> 한방에 다 되도록은 못하겠고 , 저도 하나하나 찾아보면서 해야할거 같습니다.
<jason_kr> 아, 그쵸, 참. ㅋㅋㅋ   novell netware 가 suse 까지 발전된 걸 보면 노벨에서도 답을 찾을 수 있겠지만. 저같으면 오즈말씀처럼 도스 안에서 찾아 보겠어요.
<autowiz> 굳이 dos를 계속 써야하나 하는 의문이 좀 들긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> novell netware 가 suse 까지 반영된 걸 걸 보면~
<jason_kr> 난, dos 를 쓸 수 밖에 없는 경우 좀 보긴 했어요. 이해해요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 열악한 상태에서 시리얼 통신도 아니고, 폴더 공유차원으로 접근을 해야한다니...좀 어렵네요.
<jason_kr> 엥 나갔네？　ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-20
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아아아
<autowiz> 이이이
<autowiz> 우우우
<autowiz> 에에에
<autowiz> 오오오
<autowiz> 아가사다나하마야라와
<samahui_TP> 오늘이 대한인가요?
<samahui_TP> 쌀쌀하니 춥내요
<autowiz> 오늘이 대한이라는군요
<samahui_TP> 점심시간에 어제 저녁 TV에 나온 만두집을 찾아가서 사다 먹었는데... 역시 TV가 맛있어 보이는것이구나 라는 생각을 다시한번 해봅니다
<samahui_TP> 그러고보니 autowiz님 구하시던 사람은 구하셨어요?
<autowiz> 아니요 아직은 못구했는데 떠허 ~
<samahui_TP> 27살 친구 데려가세요
<samahui_TP> 얼마전에 실직하고 놀아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 몇년 가는거지만 뭐 어떻게 생각해보면 좋은 기회이기도 하고
<autowiz> 그럴수도 있겠지요?
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 대우도 나쁜건 아니니
<samahui_TP> 다만 갔다와서 어찌되는건지가 좀 궁금하고 걱정되긴하네요
<autowiz> 거기 있으면서 광저우에 말뚝 박을 업체하나 찍어놓는 방법도 있지요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 물어봐주세요 27살 청년 어떠나고요
<samahui_TP> 같이 농구하는 친군데 애는 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 예 알겠습니다. 사실 요몇일 이사님 못뵈서 잊어버리고 있었어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 전 오늘 차사고 내고 살아돌아왔어요
<samahui_TP> 만두 사오다 커피 쏟아지면서 깜빡 브레이크에서 발을 때는 바람에 앞차와 쾅!
<samahui_TP> 다행이 흠집도 없고 경미해서 앞차가 그냥 연락처 교환하고 가셨네요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 새해 액땜을 가볍잖게 하셨군요..ㅜ
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ 다행이죠
<autowiz> 서있다가 엑셀 놓으면서 박으셨나봐요
<autowiz> 저도 어제 아침에 출근하다가
<samahui_TP> 그렇게 사온 만두가 맛이 그냥그래서 실망이 완전 컸을뿐... ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 신호 대기하다가 졸았는데 브레이크에서 발 이 미끄러지는게 느껴지는거에요 조는도중이었는데도
<samahui_TP> 브레이크 밝고 서있다가 쏟으면서 반사적으로 발을 땠어요
<autowiz> 깜짝 놀래서 브래이크 확 밟아서 멈췄었어요
<samahui_TP> 헉...
<samahui_TP> 다행이네요
<samahui_TP> 전 앞차가 좋은 분이셔서 다행이 넘어갔네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 크게 흠집 생기거나 겁나 비싼차 아니면
<autowiz> 적당히 해결 보는게 좋은거같아요
<autowiz> 그저께인가 구급차가 가다가 접촉사고를 냈는데
<samahui_TP> 전 절 그렇게 드리받으면 좋게 그냥 넘어가요... 안그러면 제가 누군가 받고 또 그냥 못넘어가더라고요
<PotatoGim> 에고... 천만다행이네요;; 말마따나 상대가 진상이었으면...
<samahui_TP> 네
<autowiz> 그 안에 아기가 심페 소생술 하고 난리였다는데 차주는 구급차 못보내주겠다고
<PotatoGim> 아.. 그거 봤어요.
<samahui_TP> 와
<autowiz> 사고 수습하고 보내줘다고 해서 말이 많더군요 .
<samahui_TP> 완전 살인자네요
<PotatoGim> 완전 무슨..
<samahui_TP> 심폐 소생중인데 막다니
<autowiz> 구급차 안에 보여주겠다고 해도 , 손 뿌리쳤다는데 , 제가보기에는 완전 미친사람 같습니다.
<samahui_TP> 법적으로 저런상황에서 구급차가 그냥 가도 문제되지 않을껀데요? 만일 문제 된다면 법을 바꿔야죠
<PotatoGim> 종을 인간으로 분류하기가 같잖은 인간들이 더러 있더라구요. 저런 경우에는 실형 때렸으면 좋겠어요.
<samahui_TP> 저거 만일 애가 죽던가 잘못되었으면 그 차주 처벌 가능하겠네요
<autowiz> 법적으로 그 차주가 고의적으로 구급차 운행을 막았다는 데에 대한 처벌이 가능한지 알아본다고 들었습니다.
<samahui_TP> 요즘 어린이집부터 그런 구급차 사건까지 ... 인간이길 포기한 사람이 종종 보이는군요
<autowiz> 아 그냥 저런사람 즉결 해주는 모인이 하나 있어도 괜찮지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 모임
<PotatoGim> 자경단..? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 힐러 ?
<autowiz> 아 요즘 드라마를 너무 봤 ... ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 역시 자동차사고는 자기가 조심한다고 안나는게 아니네요
<autowiz> 그래도 확실히 많이 줄일 수 있지요
<samahui_TP> 자동차 사고는 말그대로 조심 또 조심해야 확율이 낮아질 뿐입니다.
<autowiz> 옆차가 사고 낼거 같다 하면 피하면 되니까
<samahui_TP> 저번에 강원도쪽 40몇중인가 추돌사고보니까 확실히 안전운전만 했어도 뒷차들은 사고 안났겠더라고요
<samahui_TP> 눈도 내리고 길도 얼었고 안개꼈는데 그냥 보통때처럼 달리다 줄줄이 사고난거죠
<monos> 그거 처음에 사고난 차가 빨리 차를 다른곳에 뺏으면 다른차들이 사고 안날수 있었는데
<autowiz> 정말 어쩌면 그렇게 까지 연쇄가 날 수 있는지 궁급합니다.
<monos> 자기차 사고 나서 그 상태로 그냥 두어서 그런거 같던데요
<autowiz> 아 ... 오늘 오타가 많네요 ...
<samahui_TP> 그게 길이 얼어서 브레이크도 안듣고 안개껴서 전방확인도 힘든데 다들 그냥 냅다 달리더라고요
<autowiz> 고속도로 CCTV 로 전구간 모니터링 하고 있는걸로 아는데
<samahui_TP> 빼고말고 할 시간도 없이 줄줄이 와서 부딛히데요
<autowiz> 하긴 모니터링 해도 조치에는 시간이 걸리지요 에고
<samahui_TP> 천천히 몰던차는 사이사이로 빠져나가기도 하더군요
<autowiz> 저도 보통 엔진 힘닫는데까지 달리는데
<autowiz> 앞으론 좀 조신조신 운전해야겠어요
<monos> 운전은 무서운거에요
<samahui_TP> 글고보니 힘닿는데 까지 달려도 스포츠카에게는 안되더라는...
<monos> 대중교통 이용하고 살아야 겠어요
<samahui_TP> 전 거진 대중교통을 이용하는데
<autowiz> 스포츠카는 수준이 다르지요 걷는사람과 뛰는사람의 차이
<samahui_TP> 아기태어나고 아내랑 데리고 다니다보니 운전이 점점 느네요
<samahui_TP> 한남대교북단으로 오다가 길이 막혔었는데 앞에 아우디 스포츠카가 있었거든요
<samahui_TP> 근데 이게 자꾸 껴들어대서 제가 앞을 막고 갔어요
<samahui_TP> 근데 동작대교 건너는 순간.... 뭔가 윙~ 거리더니 슝 지나가버리더군요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 순식간에 시아에서 사라지더군요
<samahui_TP> 막힐때는 그게 그거라 평소 에이~ 도시에서 무슨 스포츠카~ 낭비야 낭비 했었는데
<autowiz> 아우디 스포츠 카면 아마도 R6 나 R8 일텐데 둘다 정말 대박 빠르긴 합니다.
<samahui_TP> 넓찍한길 나오니 바로 쭈욱 ~ 뽑아주더군요
<samahui_TP> 뒤에 줄매달고 끌고가달라고 하고 싶었어요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 주말에 농구하고 돌아올때라 많이 힘들었거든요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 자동 운전 해주는 시스템이
<autowiz> 몇년이나 더 거릴까요? 한 5년 10년안에는 90% 이상 가능해질거 같긴 한데 말이지요
<samahui_TP> 정말 운동 죽어라하고 돌아오는길에는 자동항법장치가 정말 정말 갖고 싶어지더군요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 구글차는 시운전 하던데요
<autowiz> 대리운전 고고싱
<samahui_TP> 많이 거리지는 않을꺼 같아요
<samahui_TP> 대리운전 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 글고보니 그것도 싸게 먹히겠는데요
<autowiz> 운동한답시고 대리운전 하면 마눌님이 죽일려고 하시겠지요?
<samahui_TP> 서울도시속이니 1만냥에 집가지 편하게 오면 나쁘지 않은데요?
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 택시보다는 쌀거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 기름값 들어가니 그게 그거죠 현실은 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 내 기름이 들어가긴 하지만
<samahui_TP> 택시비보다는 사겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 제가 이사가고 처음에는 택시 타고 몇번 댕겼는데 대략 12~15천 정도 나올거예요
<samahui_TP> 막히면 더 나오고요
<samahui_TP> 그돈이면 요즘 기름값이 싸서 확실히 더 싸긴하네요
<samahui_TP> 흠... 마눌님만 모르게 한번 추진해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 다만... 애봐야하는데 하루 빼주는거 대리까지하고 댕기면... 바로 운동금지! 떨어질까 겁나요
<autowiz> 별로 일거 같아서 안해보다가 , 막상해보면 색다르고 좋은걸 종종 발견하는거 같아요
<monos> 리눅스 컴퓨터에 TV수신카드 달고 이걸 네트워크로 다른컴퓨터나 스마트폰 같은걸로 시청 가능하게 할수 있어요?
<autowiz> 기술적으로는 가능하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<samahui_TP> 그럴꺼면 그냥 USB수신카드를 옮겨다니며 보는게 났지 않아요?
<autowiz> EV-SSL 적용된 사이트들 자기네들은 보안에 강하니 어쩌니 하더니만
<monos> 스마트폰으로 밖에서도 보고 싶어서요
<samahui_TP> 데이터 무재한 아니면 요금크리 맞아요
<monos> wifi에서요
<monos> 집에서 조금 떨어진곳에 우리집 와이파이 잡히는곳
<autowiz> 제가 바빠서 못해봤었는데 오늘 man in the middle 방식으로 가운데서 패킷 따내서 다시 보내는 방식으로 하니까 그냥 정상적으로 보이네요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 저희집이 가정집 2층 ㅈ집인데요 2층엔 셋탑박스 케이블 방송을 보는데요 1층엔 TV가 없어요
<monos> 1층에 컴퓨터+ 스마트폰 밖에 없어요
<autowiz> 문제가 하나 있는데
<autowiz> 채널을 선택하는 방법을 개발하셔야 합니다.
<monos> 외국 제품 보니깐 이런게 있던데요 http://www.amazon.com/SiliconDust-HDHomeRun-Compatible-Streaming-HDTC-2US/dp/B00GY0UB6I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421730903&sr=8-1&keywords=HD+homerun
<monos> 이게 국내 케이블방송사 케이블에 연결해도 잘될지 안될지 모르겠네요
<monos> IPTV신청하면 한달에 1만원정도 나가죠?
<monos> 케이블방송 보는데 한달에 7천원씩 내거든요
<autowiz> 정확한 금액은 잘 모르겠습니다.
<monos> 돈 안내고 보는방법은 TV수신카드를 네트워크에 연결해서 사용하는방법이랑 HDhomerun같은 제품을 사야 되는거 같아요
<monos> 집에 TV수신카드로 아무리 혼자 해볼려고 해도 5일째 실패네요
<samahui_TP> 스마트폰 이야기 듣고 차에 갔다왔네요... 휴 차에 놓고 내린거 있죠
<monos> 오
<samahui_TP> 예기듣고 폰을 봤더니 폰이 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 얘기
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 집엔 어떤 TV보세요?>
<autowiz> 저도 종종 차 거치대에 그냥 꼽아놓고 오는경우 많습니다.
<monos> 국내 휴대폰은 주워도 국내에선 자기가 못 사용하죠?
<samahui_TP> U+요
<monos> IPTV네요
<samahui_TP> 넵
<samahui_TP> 이건 어플깔면 TV보는게 그냥 되죠
<monos> 부러워요
<samahui_TP> 하지만 안봐요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 케이블방송은 그게 안되요
<samahui_TP> 전 TV거의 안보거든요 뉴스와 스포츠보는게 다예요
<monos> TV를 잘 안보시나보네요
<monos> 저는 TV거의 매일 보는데요
<monos> 보고 싶지만 1층엔 없어서 못봄
<samahui_TP> 볼 시간도 없고 그닥 드라마는 싫어하고 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 드라마도 좋아하고 가요TV도 좋아하고 영화도 좋아하거든요
<samahui_TP> 전 회사 인터넷이랑 역어서 싼맛에 봐요 ㅎㅎ;
<monos> 스마트폰으로 TV볼려면 DMB밖에 없네요
<samahui_TP> 영화는 극장과 다운로드를 이용하고 드라마는 정말 재미있다 말이 많이 나오는것만 다시보기로 봐요
<monos> 케이블 TV에 나오는 OCN이랑 M.netTV 이런거 보고 싶은데
<samahui_TP> 중간 광고 땜시 짱나서 보면 승질나요
<monos> OCN광고 짜증나요
<monos> 광고 중간에 3-4번 나옴
<samahui_TP> 보다 툭툭 끊어먹는 느낌이랄까? 그냥 극장에서 보고 아니면 DVD사서 보거나 정상적 다운로드 이용하세요
<monos> 1시간 30분 영화에 광고만 4번
<monos> 광고만 20분
<samahui_TP> 심지어 요즘은 영화 화면 사이드로 광고도 띄우더군요
<samahui_TP> 그래서 전 TV로 잘 안봐요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 뭐 볼 시간도 없지만요
<samahui_TP> 휴대폰은 DMB로 보세요
<monos> DMB신청하면 요금이 때문에 신청안해요
<monos> 그리고 채널도 몇개 없어요
<monos> HDhomerun 제품 구매할까 고민중이에요
<samahui_TP> 영화말고 TV정규채널이요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 혹시 노트북말고 스마트를 랩탑에 연결해서 써보셨나요?
<samahui_TP> ?
<monos> 스마트폰을 랜탑에 연결
<monos> 랜탑이 아니라 랩독이네요
<samahui_TP> 랩독이요?
<monos> 사마트폰을 노트북처럼 만들어주는거요
<samahui_TP> 예전에~ 모토로라때 써봤죠
<samahui_TP> 그거 이용해서 노트북처럼 이용하는건 괜찮은데 결국 노트북 들고 다녀서 전 필요없던데요
<monos> http://negna.tistory.com/1596
<samahui_TP> 나중에 겔스2쓸때 개조해서 연결도 해봤는데 그닦 이였어요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 랩탑 쓰는게 났죠
<samahui_TP> 노트북이요
<monos> 그래요?
<monos> 랩독 쓰면 성능이 별로에요?
<monos> 누워서 서버 관리하고
<monos> 웹서핑하고
<monos> 채팅하고
<samahui_TP> 성능이 별로인게 아니라 스마트폰 그대로 쓰는거예요
<monos> 1080P동영상 감삼
<samahui_TP> 아! 그런용도라면 괜찮죠 폰이 좋아야 해요
<samahui_TP> 폰에 키보드랑 마우스 연결할꺼를 랩독이라고 하죠. 노트북 형태로 붙여만 주는거예요
<samahui_TP> KVM 역할이죠
<monos> 모니터도 더크게 나옴
<samahui_TP> 결국 핸드폰 성능에 좌지우지되는거죠
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 그러니까요
<monos> 랜독 알아봐야 겠어요
<monos> 랩독
<samahui_TP> 모니터 크고 작은건 차이없고 해상도에 따라서 성능차가와요
<monos> 이게 가격이 노트북보다 휠씬 싸요
<samahui_TP> 근데 랩독은 해상도 낮아서 그닦 성능에 영향은 안줘요
<samahui_TP> 당연하죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 이게 전용모델아니면 개조가 필요해요
<samahui_TP> 개조해도 안되는경우도 있구요
<monos> 1080P해상도 지원 랜돕
<samahui_TP> 폰이 지원하면 그대로 화면 뿌려주는거라 성능에 영향 없어요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 폰도 다 FHD해상도자나요
<monos> 네
<monos> 제꺼도 1080P
<monos> 베가 베티아
<samahui_TP> 그럼 폰쓰는거 그대로인데 인터페이스만 좀 편해진다 생각하면되요
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 노트북이나 패드 새로 사느니 그것도 한 방법이긴하네요
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 베가 베티아용 랩독이 나왔나요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> 이게 베티아에 되는가 몰라요
<monos> 좀더 알아보고 구매해야 되요
<samahui_TP> 어느 랩독을 알아보셨는데요?
<monos> 중고로 파는거 살려고 봤는데요
<monos> ㅅ ㅐ제품을 아직 안 알아봤어요
<samahui_TP> 요즘도 새로 나오나요?
<monos> 새제품은 엄청 비싸네요
<monos> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=623692370&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_seqno=6531217079&search_keyword=%A2%AC%A9%A3%3F%3F%A1%A4%3F%A2%D2%3F+DOCK
<samahui_TP> 저게요 단자땜시 다른 폰 쓰려면 개조가 필요해요
<samahui_TP> 새거 살필요는 없어보여요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 저 도킹베이에 안들어갈꺼예요 폰이 다르니까
<monos> 네
<monos> 개조를 할줄 모르는데 큰일이네요
<samahui_TP> 개조기 네이X검색하면 다 나와요
<samahui_TP> 접속 단자부분만 빼서 선을 빼는거예요
<samahui_TP> 그래야 모양크기에 관계 없이 폰을 물려줄 수 있으니까요
<samahui_TP> 근데 저거 중고 구하기도 좀 그렇고 사서 개조하고 쓰고 할 노력이면... 흠...
<samahui_TP> 새거 가격이면 요즘은 몇만원 더주고 키보드 달린 태블릿을 사죠
<samahui_TP> 개조할때 추가로 케이블도 구입해야하고 하니 여러모로 손이 많이 가고 결과물은 그냥 그렇고 그렇게 되더라고요
<monos> 중고로 5-6만원 하네요
<samahui_TP> 제 경험이 그래요
<samahui_TP> 그게 모델이 따라서 틀려요
<monos> 누가 개조해 놓을걸 중고로 싸게 구매하는 방법 밖에 없을거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 정말 구형이 그정도 일꺼예요
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 그게 났죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 파는게 있을까 모르겠네요
<monos> 네
<monos> 그게 문제에요
<monos> 데스크탑에 매일 앉아서 이러니깐 불편하고 전기세만 많이 나가고
<monos> 누워서 편하고 전기세 적게 나가게 해주고 싶어서요
<monos> samahui_TP: IPTV안 보는 사람도 VLC로 IPTV주소만 알면 TV시청 가능하다고 하던데 혹시 아시나요?
<samahui_TP> 글쎄요 안해봐서요
<samahui_TP> 아까도 말씀드렸지만 TV를 많이 보는편이 아니라서요
<monos> udp://주소로 하면 된다고 하던데 iptv가 없어서 실험을 못해봤어요
<monos> 집에 케이블방송 보는데 iptv또 달기는 과소비인거 같아서 신청은 못하겠네요
<samahui_TP> 인터넷이랑 TV랑 전화기 묶어서 신청하고 덤으로 폰까지 가족묶음하면 싸게 이용가능하기도해요 물론 잘 알아봐야 겠지만요
<monos> 그렇게 묶어서 할인 제도가 없어진다고 하던데 그거 없어지면 기존 사용자는 요금 더 내야 하는건가요?
<samahui_TP> 계약할때 명시한 대로 가는거겠죠?
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 전 계약할때 직접 제가 해약하기 전까지 변경불가 및 추가 할인 몇프로까지 다 적게 하거든요
<samahui_TP> 그래야 나중에 문제없죠
<monos> http://blog.naver.com/hehihu/220246133438
<monos> 테블릿이 윈도우랑 안드로이드랑 듀얼 부팅이 되네요
<nowfeel> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<sungyo> dmz로 아이피를 한 서버에다 박아넣고  다른 곳에서 포트 체크를 하는데, ufw만 내리면 되나요? iptables도 같이 내려야 할까요?
<sungyo> 원격지에서 어느 포트가 살아있는지가 궁금해서요.
<pchero_work> 둘다 내려야 할 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> 아님 ufw 만 내려도 될것 같은데.. 확실치가 않네요.. -_-;;
<pchero_work> 것보다 원격지에서 특정서버 포트 확인하시려면 $ sudo nmap -sP Server_IP 하시면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 다들 주무시나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-21
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 새벽 4시에 잤더니 아주 죽겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 2시에 잤어요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 잠이..
<autowiz> 좀 주무세요~~
<autowiz> 사마휘님~
<autowiz> 안계시는구나~
<samahui_TP> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> Seony님은 조금 있으면 저녁 드시겠군요
<Seony> 보통 저녁이 먹고싶으면 지금 먹는 편이에요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 오늘은 별로 먹고싶지 않아서 패스합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다시 다이어트모드이신가요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 1일1식을 철저하게 지키지는 안되,
<Seony> 굳이 먹고싶지 않는 날은 굳이 먹으려고 하지 않기로 했어요
<Seony> 그 정도만 해도 충분하거든요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 간헐적 단식을 철저히 해야되는데
<Seony> 1주일에 2번 정도만 해도 체중은 유지되더라구요
<Seony> 더 오르지 않는 정도만으로 만족하려구요
<samahui_TP> 저녁에는 약속이다뭐다 힘들고 아침은 아내 약먹는거 때문에 맞춰서 먹고 점심은 회사 직원들이랑 이야기하느라 먹고
<samahui_TP> 결국 불가하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 운동도 3일에 한 번까지도 필요없고, 4일에 한 번으로 충분하더라구요
<Seony> 5일에 한 번이면 확실히 몸이 힘들어요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 그렇쵸
<samahui_TP> 전 굶지 못하는 대신 운동운 꾸준히 하는 편입니다
<Seony> 그게 좋은거 같아요
<Seony> 그래도 유산소 운동 하시잖아요
<samahui_TP> 주말에는 무조건 농구 뛰고 평일에는 아침저녁 시간 가능할대 운동장 몇바퀴 돌죠
<Seony> 그거 하시는 것만으로도 충분할 거에요
<samahui_TP> 비록 배는 나와도 ... 하체는 스피드스케이터 정도의 근육유지중입니다
<samahui_TP> 덕분에 체중은 좀 늘어도 근육량 비율은 줄지 않네요
<samahui_TP> 하지만.... 요즘 겨울이라 몸이 열량을 응축하는지... 배가 ..배가 안줄어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 거기다 차량으로 출근을 요 몇달 했더니 전체적으로 뭔가 비율이 좋아보이지 않은 그런 몸이예요. 좀더 식이 조절도 해야 할 듯 싶은데... 그게 맘대로 안되네요
<Seony> 배는 원래 어쩔 수 없어요
<Seony> 제가 다요뜨 하면서 알게된 사실이,
<Seony> 배에 지방을 축적하는건, 인간이 수천년간 진화해오면서 결정된 산물이라서 어쩔 수 없다네요
<samahui_TP> pt8번을 죽어라 하는겁니다!!!
<Seony> 피티 8번이 누워서 다리 왼쪽오른쪽으로 꺽는거죠?
<samahui_TP> 넵
<samahui_TP> 고개들고 다리들고 좌우로 흔들~
<Seony> 저 그거 70번씩 4세트 하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 뱃살은 안빠져요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 배에 왕자 생기겠어요
<samahui_TP> 전 한자가 아니라 한글로 왕자... ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 왕자 생길줄 알았는데, 왕자 새기는 운동은 따로 있다더라구요
<samahui_TP> 둥글해요 OTL
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 왕자 만들기 좋은건 철봉에 메달려서 다리 들어올리는겁니다
<Seony> 네.  그거랑 크런치, 레그레이즈 라고 부르는 운동이죠...
<Seony> 근데, 왕자 만드는 운동은 사실 척추에 나쁜 운동이래요
<Seony> 그래서 전 그런거 신경 안쓰고 그냥 체중 안늘어나는 정도로만 해요
<samahui_TP> 근데 거꾸로 메달려서 상체를 올리는 운동은 척추에 디스크 있을때 치료에 쓰이죠
<samahui_TP> 허리 근육이 상당히 늘거든요
<Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<Seony> 그 뭐더라... 코어 운동인가 하는게 진짜 중요한거 같더라구요
<samahui_TP> 그러게요
<Seony> 얼마 전에 집에 가구배치를 2일 사이에 혼자서 두번이나 했는데, 허리가 끊어지는줄 알았어요
<Seony> 그게 코어가 부족해서 그런거라네요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 근골격 가운데로 근육이 없으면 뼈에 무리가 오니 아무래도 부상위험도 높죠
<samahui_TP> 전 허리는 튼튼해요
<samahui_TP> 전 허리 펴면 등과 허리근육이 있어서 척추가 안만저지거든요 v^^
<Seony> 체격은 타고나신거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그럼 뭐해요 몸안쓰는 직종에 배나오는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 지금은 끊었지만 술이 문제입니다
<samahui_TP> 시작은 항상 술이였어요
<Seony> 글쵸 늘 술이 문제죠.
<samahui_TP> 맥주에 치킨이 내 배를 키웠고... 스트레스가 살을 더했죠.. ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 알콜의 칼로리가 어마어마하게 높긴한데, 사실 알콜을 통해서 들어오는 칼로리는 체내에 쌓이지 않는대요
<samahui_TP> 스트레스 해소로 초콜릿섭취를 죽어라 했으니 사라질수없는 내 복부가 탄생한거죠
<Seony> 대신, 술과 같이 먹는 안주가 체내에 쌓이게 되는거죠...
<samahui_TP> 네 그런데 술마실때 먹는 음식의 칼로리는 그대로 쌓인다죠
<samahui_TP> 전 술이 약해서 술마시면 폭식하거든요... 안취하기 위해서... 그게 악순환의 시작이죠.
<Seony> 저도 술 마시면, 사실 안주를 더 많이 먹어요
<samahui_TP> 저도 확실히 그래요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 요즘 술 안마신지 꽤~ 오랜기간이 되었는데 술자리가면 안주만! 먹으니 오히려 더 찌는지도 모르겠네요
<Seony> 사실 술만 먹으면 살은 안찔 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 얼마전에 TV에서 산행을 매일하는 한 아저씨 나오던데... 그분은 매일매일 산을타니 그것도 반팔티에 맨발로... 먹는 양이 어마무지하더군요
<Seony> 문제는 그게 어려워서.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 술만먹으면 살은 안찌는데 뇌세포가 죽겠죠;;
<Seony> 그쯤되면 대사율이 높아서 많이 먹어도 살이 안찌죠
<Seony> 쉽게 설명하자면,
<samahui_TP> 넵 그래서 저도 이제 산을 탈까 싶어요
<Seony> 팔에 힘을 꽉 주면 근육이 튀어나오잖아요
<samahui_TP> 맨몸으로다가
<Seony> 근데 운동하시는 분들은 가만히 있어도 근육이 튀어나오죠
<samahui_TP> 전 하체만 그래요 ㅎㅎ;; 상체는오래전에 자취를 감췄죠
<Seony> 그럼 그분들은 가만히 있어도, 평범한 사람이 힘 주고 있는 정도의 칼로리가 소모된다는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 몸에 근육량을 키워놓으면 기본으로 소모하는 칼로리가 엄청나게 올라가게 되죠..
<Seony> 이게 체중 조절의 시작인데, 여성분들은 일단 운동 자체를 안하려고 하니...]
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 그래서 다이어트라는게 생긴거죠
<Seony> 저도 어마무식하게 먹거든요.
<samahui_TP> 사실 다이어트는 건강을 망치는 일인데 그게 문제죠
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저도 어마무지하게 먹어요 ㅜㅜ 근데 이게 다른곳은 괘찮은데 배와 얼굴살로만 가요
<samahui_TP> 전 살찌면 얼굴부터 부어보이고 살빠지면 얼굴부터 헬슥해지죠
<samahui_TP> 그리고 배는 변화가 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 다 그래요
<Seony> 근데, 신체에 급격한 영양변화가 생기면 뱃살부터 먼저 빠져요
<Seony> 제가 겪어봐서 알죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 어디 아프거나 당뇨오면 확실히 뱃살이 확 빠지더라고요
<samahui_TP> 주변분 보니까 그렇더군요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 하지만 전 너무 건강해서 배가 든든... 아니 빵빵합니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  저도 뱃살은 좀 더 빼고싶은데, 안빠지네요
<samahui_TP> 저번처럼 설사병으로다가... ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저번에 항생제 4알 먹고 부작용으로 엄청 고생하는 바람에 체중이 좀 빠졌거든요...
<samahui_TP> 농담이 아니라 저번에 배탈나서 살빠지는게 가장 뱃살을 빨리 빠지는거 같더군요... 물론 바로 요요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 치과에서 임플란트 상담하는데, 항생제를 또 4알이나 먹고오라고 해서 고민 중이에요
<samahui_TP> 임플란트 하시는군요 ㅜㅜ 저도 해야하는데 시간이 안되네요
<Seony> 계속 미루다가, 이젠 안될거 같아서요
<samahui_TP> 항생제도 속에 안좋은거같네요
<samahui_TP> 하루빨리 하시는게 좋죠
<samahui_TP> 다만 임플란트하면 치아보다 잇몸관리 잘해줘야 하더군요
<Seony> 2개를 해야하는데, 일단 돈이 없어서 하나만 먼저 하려구요...
<Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 네~ 그래서 항생제를 주죠
<Seony> 잇몸관리라는게 따로 특별한 게 있는 거에요?
<samahui_TP> 글쎄요~ 잘 먹고 잘 씻고 잇몸에 좋은걸 먹고 그밖에 가글잘해주고
<samahui_TP> 또~ 생각이 잘 안나네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 술 안되고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 술은 안마시니 그건 다행이네요
<Seony> 꼬기 못먹게만 안하면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 고기 먹고 뒷수습만 잘하면되죠 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저도 꼬기 못먹으면 안되요~~
<samahui_TP> 그밖에 염증 유발하는 음식들 맵고 자극적인건 피하는게 좋더군요
<Seony> 음... 안매운건 음식이 아닌데...
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 치료하고 당분관 관리 잘해주면 크게 문제는 없을겁니다
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 치과쌤이 말하길, 총 3개월 걸린다더라구요
<samahui_TP> 저도 매운건 좋아라하는데 잘 못먹어서 먹으면 바로 장실행이라 요즘은 거기다 아내가 수유땜시 자극적인걸 안먹다보니 같이 그렇게 입맛이 따라가서 짜거나 매운걸 더 못먹겠더라고요
<samahui_TP> 네 대충 3개월걸려요
<Seony> 불닭볶음면이 한국에서도 매운 라면이에요?
<samahui_TP> 전 그래서 저번달에 예약해놨다가 이번 프로젝트 맡아서 다음달로 미뤘거든요
<samahui_TP> 엄청 매운 라면이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 저는 그 정도는 "매콤"한 정도에요
<samahui_TP> 불닭볶음면은 음식으로서 만든게 아니라 매운거 좋아하는 매냐들에게 어필하기위해 만든거죠
<samahui_TP> 대...대단하시군요
<Seony> 그래요?  그 정도는 아닌거 같던데요
<samahui_TP> 그거 맛있다기보다는 먹고 소스뭍은 입가가 아려오는 그런맛이죠
<Seony> 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 미국으로 수입을 안하는거구나
<samahui_TP> 장약한 사람이 먹으면 반드시 설사하죠
<Seony> 미국에 농심 라면 공장이 있는데요,
<Seony> 그만큼 미국에 한국라면 없는게 없거든요
<samahui_TP> 그렇다더군요 쉰라면이 잘팔린다면서요
<Seony> 근데 불닭볶음면만 없어요
<Seony> 한국에서 엄청 인기라길래 쉽게 살 수 있을줄 알았는데 안팔더라구요
<samahui_TP> 불닭볶음면 유투브보면 외국에서도 애들이 먹는거 도전하는 영상잘올리자나요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 글고보니 매운거 좋아하시면 다음에 한국오시면 돈까스 먹으러 가세요
<Seony> 아 무슨 매운 돈까스 있다는 얘긴 들었어요
<samahui_TP> 신대방이였나 역근처 돈가스 집이 있는데 제가 한조각 먹어보고 바로 뒤통수를 100킬로로 달려와 헤머로 두드리는 그런 느낌 받은 집이 있어요
<samahui_TP> 딱 그느낌이예요
<samahui_TP> 맵고 말고를 떠나서 먹는 순간 충격이와요
<samahui_TP> 맛으로 느낀게 아니라 진짜 퍽 맞은 그런 느낌받고 바로 GG쳤죠
<Seony> 기억했다가 꼭 가보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 넵
<samahui_TP> 꼬옥 사보세요
<samahui_TP> 그 유명한 매운 짬뽕도 완뽕했었는데 돈까스는 불가능하더라고요
<jason_kr_> hi~ samahui_TP, 나는 양천구/구로구 있는데, samahui_TP 님은 어디여요?
<samahui_TP> 전 강남입니다
<samahui_TP> 사당 강남 용산 목동이 주 거주지죠
<jason_kr> 강남 잠자고, 강남 일하고요? 둘 다?
<samahui_TP> 집 연구소 회사 본사 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 사당 자고, 강남,용산,목동 일하고요...옙, 감사.
<samahui_TP> 넵
<samahui_TP> 거진 강남에 있고 요즘은 용산쪽에 자주가죠
<samahui_TP> 가면 농땡이 피기 좋다는... 퍽!
<jason_kr> 예에~ 신림(?) 매운 돈까스..말하길레. 어딘가~ 해서..ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그게 제가 주소를 알아요 잠시만요
<jason_kr> 아뇨. 아뇨
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 됐어요.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 저, 매운 거 꺼떡없이 먹을 수는 있는데, 좋아하거나 즐기는 편은 아녀서요. 일부러 갈 생각은 없어요. ㅎ
<samahui_TP> http://blog.naver.com/h1j11/220238374447
<samahui_TP> 요 블로그에 잘 나와있어요
<jason_kr> 예, 감사. 보께요. 예
<samahui_TP> 주소며 메뉴며
<samahui_TP> 신대방역에서 3번출구나 2번출구 나와서 골목으로 들어가야되요
<samahui_TP> 자동차면 신대방 2동주민센터 찍고 가면 찾기 쉽습니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> 감사~ samahui_ TP, hi~ Potato Gim
<samahui_TP> 거기 매운건 진짜 심하게 매워서 먹으면 바로 뒤통수 가격당한 기분에 갑자기 땀이 주루륵 흐릅니다 조심해서 드시고 사람 많으면 주인장이 한조각씩 맛보라고 돌리니까 먹어보고 시키는 것도 방법입니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> jf
<PotatoGim> 아
<PotatoGim> 온누리에 돈까스
<PotatoGim> 매운 음식 매니아로서... 모를 수가 없는...
<samahui_TP> 근데 전 대왕돈까스는 맛나더군요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 밥만 적으면 다 먹을수 있는데 밥땜시 도전은 실패해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 매운돈까스 정말 대박 맵죠... 서울에 있는 매운음식중에는 가장 매워요
<PotatoGim> 저는.. 많이도 못 먹고 매운걸 잘 먹지도 못하는데 좋아하기만 좋아하죠..ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저도 좋아라하는데 여기 매운건 음식이 아니다 싶게 맵더라고요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ    글케 맵게하는 것도 재주(기술)이겠죠?
<samahui_TP> 캡사이신의 힘이 아닐가 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 잠시 자리비울께요 나중에 뵈요
<autowiz> 디진다 돈까스 ㅋㅋ 이름부터 웃기네요
<jason_kr> 예, 캡사이신의 순도, 농도...랄까? 예
<autowiz> 동작이면 나름 가까운데 한번 가보고 싶네요
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 도전?
<autowiz> 제가 매운건 잘 못먹어서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 캡사이신 가루 팔아요
<Seony> 그거 넣는겁니다
<jason_kr> 난 즐기지 않을 뿐, 콧등에 땀 한방울 안흘리는데...
<jason_kr> Seo ny: 그 가루를 분명히 능가할꺼요. ㅎ  한국 매운 닭발등 잡솨봤나~ 몰라요. 질문여요.
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 눈물 콧물 질질짜면서 먹는 타입이라..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 아... 좀 지저분했네요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 능가할 수가 없어요.  그 이유가요,
<Seony> 캡사이신 1큐빅이 1600만 스코빌 이라고 하는데요,
<Seony> 청양고추 측정치가 8000 정도에요
<jason_kr> 오~ 그쯤이면...OK
<Seony> 사람이 먹을 수 있는 스코빌지수는 10,000 정도인데,
<Seony> 캡사이신 1큐빅에 천육백만이면, 어림도 없죠
<autowiz> 천천히
<autowiz> 조금씩 조금씩 먹으면 먹을 수 있지 않을까 싶습니다. 한 1억 6000만번쯤 나눠서 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 저녁에 신대방 돈까스 먹으러가면 여기계신분 몇분은 뵙는건가요? 이야기만 들으면 다들 오늘 가실듯한 분위기인데요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> o/
<jason_kr> 아, 물론 시간을 정해서 만난다면 가고요. 각개 전투면...다음에...
<autowiz> 치킨가스도 먹고싶고
<autowiz> 아 배가 고픕니다 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사마휘님 좋은하루 되십시요~~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<PotatoGim> 돈까스 정모인가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 전 시간관계상 오늘이면 힘들꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 엄밀히 말하면, 번개모임 이겠죠? samahui_ TP 빠지므로 저도 다음에...ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 번개 한번 하면 좋은데 아쉽죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아닙니다. 오늘만 기회겠어요? ㅎ 저도 내 핑계를 samahui_TP 님으로 몰은 거 뿐여요. 다음에 기회 보죠. 머. auto wiz님도 지금 점심식사가는 듯하니...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 조만간 번개는 한번 하는걸로~
<samahui_TP> 물론 메뉴는 매운 돈까스 혹은 대왕돈까스로 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 시간안에 다먹으면 아직도 1달인가 3달 공짜인지 모르겠지만 성공해서 주기적으로다가 식사모임을 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 역시 번개(모임)은 (시간 예약없이)번개다와야~ ^^ "성공해서"? <--- 사람 잡네요.ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요. 전 일 땜시 나중에 올께요~
<pchero_work1> http://news.donga.com/3/all/20150121/69193916/1
<pchero_work1> 포상금이 ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 퇴근 합니다. 내일 뵈요~
<SeasonedChicken> 여기 OpenMediaVault 번역자가 있다는 소오문(!) 이 있어서 와봤다능!
<SeasonedChicken> PotatoGim / "계" 세요 ?ㅅ?/
<jason_kr> 저는 아님. (자수 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<jason_kr> 아마 아닐꺼요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 왜요? 닭클 님
<SeasonedChicken> 히익!
<SeasonedChicken> jason_kr: \(_ _\) 너브죽
<SeasonedChicken> 아 OMV를 소모임 조직에서 도입해서 쓰려고 하는데
<jason_kr> 하하하
<SeasonedChicken> 한글화가 덜되어서 말이죠
<SeasonedChicken> 거기까지 제가 오지랖을 할 수는 없으니
<jason_kr> 예에~  할 필요 있겠죠. ^^ 풉
<SeasonedChicken> 모양새는 갑질이지만 (?)
<SeasonedChicken> 후딱 부탁드린다능.
 * SeasonedChicken 챨쌱!
 * SeasonedChicken (양뇸췩퀸이 나댄닭)
<SeasonedChicken> 아 생각코보니 야채족이네 -ㅅ-
<Demonion> 안녕하세유.
<Demonion> 오 서니찡
<Demonion> 제이슨찡
<jason_kr> 늦었습니다. ㅎ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 써니는 한국시간 03:40분 출근
<Demonion> ㄸㄷ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 같은 아이피인데 동시에 접속한걸 보니, 이 시간에 깨어계시는듯...
<meshabber_pc> clear
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-22
<iPeter_> 안녕하세요?
<iPeter_> 인터넷이 안되니 들어오기가 힘드네요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui_t400> 오늘은 접속이 자꾸 끊기네요
<samahui_t400> 열심히 일하라는 하늘의 배려? 인가요?
<samahui_t400> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ggugi> 안녕하세요
<ggugi> 민트리눅스에서 우측 한영키가 안먹히는거 뭘로 설정해야 하는건가요 지금 벼루 쓰고 있습니다.
<samahui_TP> 그거 우분투도 민트도 다 똑같은데
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ggugi> 미치겟습니다.. 설치만 20번 한거 같습니다.
<samahui_TP> 설정에서 키보드 들어가셔서 구성키를 오른쪽 alt로 해주세요
<PotatoGim> 닭님께서 저를 어인 일로...
<samahui_TP> 그리고서 입력소스 전환에 오른쪽 alt선택하면 멀티키로 잡혀요. 그럼 먹힐겁니다
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~~~
<ggugi> 자세히 설명 부탁합니다 키보드 설정이 여러가지라서요 ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 시스템 설정 들어가시면 하드웨어의 키보드요
<samahui_TP> 선택하면 자판입력과 바로가기 설정이 가능하자나요 그중 바로가기메뉴를 보시면
<samahui_TP> 거기에 '자판 입력'이 있습니다
<samahui_TP> 자판입력에 '구성 키'를 '오른쪽 alt'로 잡아주시면 됩니다
<samahui_TP> 그리고 위에 입력 소스 전환 둘중 하나를 선택해서 alt를 눌러주시면 '멀티 키'로 잡혀요. 그럼 한영전환이 됩니다.
<ggugi_> 일단
<ggugi_> 키보드 설정 들어갔는대요
<samahui_TP> 해보세요~
<samahui_TP> 네
<ggugi_> 키 배치 탭에서
<ggugi_> 옵션에서
<ggugi_> 설정하는건가요?
<samahui_TP> 자판입력 메뉴를 찾아보세요
<samahui_TP> 자판 입력 보시면 '다음 입력 소스로 전환'과 '이전 입력 소스로 전환' 그리고 '구성키' '대체 문자 키' 이렇게 보이죠 거기서 '구성키'를 오른쪽 alt로 해주는거죠
<Seony> 근데, 그 벼루 라는 입력기는 뭐가 더 좋은 거에요?
<samahui_TP> 입력기는 ibus 일때 입니다
<samahui_TP> 벼루는 안서봐서 몰라요
<Seony> 지금 저분은 벼루 입력기를 쓰신다네요
<ggugi> 아
<samahui_TP> 입력기를 ibus와 ibus-hangul 설치해서 쓰세요
<ggugi> 왜 막 이상한 사이ㅡ로 바껴지지..
<ggugi> 아이버스 좋나요
<samahui_TP> 전 좋은데요
<ggugi> 노트북 한영키 먹히나요??
<samahui_TP> nabi나 ibus가 한영키 전환 설정등이 쉬워서 쓰고 있죠
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 먹힙니다
<samahui_TP> 전 shift+space와 '한/영' 두가지 잡아놓고 씁니다
<ggugi> 아이버스 -hangul은
<ggugi> 있는대 그냥 ibus 는 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 보통은 shift+space로 전환하지만 윈도우 습성이 남아있어서 한/영 키 전환 없으면 허전하더라고요
<samahui_TP> sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-hangul 로 설치부터 해주시고
<samahui_TP> 입력기를 ibus로 선택한 후
<samahui_TP> 위에 말씀드린데로 구성키를 오른쪽 alt로 잡아놓고 입력기 전환에 한/영 키 잡아주면 잡혀요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 ibus는 기본으로 설치 되어있을겁니다 ... 아마도
<samahui_TP> 얼마전에 민트 업어버리고 우분투로 다 바꿔버려서 확실하게 답변은 좀 곤란하지만 한영전환 문제는 둘이 같으니까요
<Seony> 저는 한영키 안써요
<Seony> 옛날 사람이라 shift+space가 편해요
<samahui_TP> 저도 거진 shift+space씁니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 그래도 없으면 허전해요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 간혹 제 컴을 집사람이나 남이 쓸때 안되면 곤란해하더군요
<Seony> 컴주인의 룰에 따라아죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 배려심을 버릴수 없어요
<ggugi> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안된다고 똥컴 취급당하면 기분나쁘거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 아 벼루 지워야 하나..
<ggugi> 엉키는거 같아요.
<samahui_TP> 안그래도 TP나 델웍스가 두툼하니 구형으로 보여서 뭔가 안되면 요즘 나오는 날렵하게 생긴놈들 쓰던 사람들이 똥컴 취급해버려요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 한글 안바뀌어서 똥컴 됐으니, 컴을 바꿔달라고 와이프님한테 부탁하는겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 오호~ 그거 좋은데요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> "이거 왜 한글 안돼?" => "어 그거 컴퓨터 고장났어"
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 하지만 현실은 새로산 QHD+해상도의 노트북 마져 이쁘다며 빼앗아가시는 분이시라... 새로 사면 자기꺼 부터 바꾸자고 할꺼같아 무섭습니다
<samahui_TP> 집에서 애보다 회사 일 좀 한다고 웍스를 드렸더니 잘돌아간다고 좋아라 하시다가... .그걸 핑게로 새로 노트북을 구입했더니 낼름 교환해가셨어요  OTL
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi_> 자판 입력이라는게 없어요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 근데 솔직히 저도 만족스러워요... 델 웍스 쓰다가 얇짝한거 쓰려니 뭔가 불안하고 또 확장성등에서 메롱이라 잘했다 싶어요
<samahui_TP> 시스템 세팅 들어가시면 키보드 메뉴가 있어요
<samahui_TP> 찾아보세요
<ggugi__> re hi
<ggugi__> no change hangle...
<ggugi__> omg
<ggugi__> 한글로 바꾸는 세팅 어디서 하죠>?
<Seony> 한글입력기는 바꾸면 아마 리붓해야할걸요
<ggugi__>   지금 아이버스로 바꿧는대
<ggugi__> 키 세팅이
<ggugi__> 참 어렵게 되잇어요
<ggugi__> 제어판에 키보드 관련 이 3개나 되더군요.
<samahui_TP> 그중에 단축키 있는 메뉴일겁니다
<ggugi__> 일단
<ggugi__> 리부팅 해보겟습니다
<samahui_TP> 리붓부터 하세요~
<samahui_TP> 다녀오세요~
<ggugi__> 로그아웃 말고
<ggugi__> 리부팅이죠
<ggugi__> ??
<samahui_TP> 로그아웃만 해도 한글입력기는 새로 뜨니까요
<Seony> 네 정확히는 X가 재시작되어야해서...
<samahui_TP> 제로그인해도 됩니다만 리붓하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 일땜시 서버 좀 보고 와야하는데 도움주던 사람이 자리에 없으면 많이 당황하시겠죠~ Seony님 바톤터치~! 짝! ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다녀올게요
<ggugi> 하..
<ggugi> 리부팅 했는대요 화면 우측 하단에 태극기 모양 생겻ㄱㄱㅜㅜ요
<ggugi> 한영키 안먹히고 쉬프트 스페이스도 안먹힙니다.
<Seony> 이제 설정 가서 바꿔보세요
<hL1sxa> 태극 모양은 지극히 정상. 한/영 전환키는 설정하면 되요
<samahui_TP> 설정에서 영문키보드도 설치하세요
<samahui_TP> 그 태극기 모양에 클릭해서 추가로 영문키보드도....
<samahui_TP> 그래야 둘이 전환이 되죠
<samahui_TP> 한글만 설치된거예요 ... 어디가시지...
<hL1sxa> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ggugi>     English (US) 언어: 영어 키보드 배치: us 만든 사람: Peng Huang <shawn.p.huang@gmail.com> 설명: English (US)
<ggugi> 이거 설치 되 잇습니다.
<hL1sxa> 지금 꾸기께서 컴 2대 쓰나보죠?
<ggugi> 아뇨.
<ggugi> 지금 놋트북으로만 쓰는대요.
<ggugi> 왜 저러는지 저도 모르겟음.
<hL1sxa> 지금 한글 잘 하고 있쟎아요. 뭐가 문젠지...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 영어가 안바껴요..
<ggugi> 바꿀려면 마우스로 바꿔줘야되요 ㅎㅎ
<hL1sxa> 아~
<samahui_TP> 그 태극마크에 놓고 오른쪽버튼해서 나오는 메뉴중 택스트 입력창 설정
<hL1sxa>  samahui_TP 설정에서 영문키보드도 설치하세요
<hL1sxa> samahui_TP 그 태극기 모양에 클릭해서 추가로 영문키보드도....
<hL1sxa> samahui_TP 그래야 둘이 전환이 되죠
<samahui_TP> 그러니까요
<samahui_TP> 저한테 말씀하시면 어쩌세요 ㅎ ㅎ
<hL1sxa> samahui_ TP 한글만 설치된거예요 ...
<samahui_TP> ggogi 님 알려들이는건데 ㅎ ㅎ
<ggugi> 지금 영문
<ggugi> 한글
<ggugi> 두개 있는대요..
<samahui_TP> 그리고 아까 말씀드린데로 키보드 설정을 바꾸시면 됩니다
<samahui_TP> 그게 설정이 안되어 있어서 전환이 안먹는거죠
<hL1sxa> 아, 꾸기님 보라고.... samahui_ TP 님이 ggu gi님 보라고  위에 타자했다고요.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ넵
<samahui_TP> 저 호출하셔서 ㅎㅎ 전 일 땜시 잠시 자리비울께요
<samahui_TP> 수고하세요~
<ggugi>            ㄹㄹ   ㄹㄹ
<ggugi> dddㄹㄹㄹ
<ggugi> 어
<ggugi> 쉬프트 스페이스하니깐작은 창뜨면서
<ggugi> 바꿔주는거생기는군요
<hL1sxa> "텍스트 입력창" IME가 보이면, "소스 전환"키 입력을 편한 걸로 바꾸면 되요
<ggugi> 고맙습니다
<ggugi> 일단 50%는 성공했군요
<hL1sxa> 내가 고마을 건 없고, 사마휘님이나 서니님께 감사를....
<ggugi> 한영키를 써먹을려면 어디서 설정하는거죠>
<ggugi> 서니님이랑 사마휘님도 감사합니다^^
<hL1sxa> hL1sxa "텍스트 입력창" IME가 보이면, "소스 전환"키 입력을 편한 걸로 바꾸면 되요
<samahui_1P> test
<ggugi> 고수님들 아이피 우회 프로그램 추천 부탁합니다
<Seony> 아이피 우회라는게, 결국은 프록시 경유하는거 아닌가요?
<samahui_T400> 프록시
<ggugi> zenmate
<samahui_T400> 빠르시군요 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 이거 쓰면..
<ggugi> 닷지크롬이랑 같은건가요??
<hL1sxa> 무슨 용도요? 웹브라우징? 아야씨? 회사 통신?
<Seony> 프록시 클라이언트는, 어느걸 쓰던 다 마찬가지일거에요...
<hL1sxa> 아~ 웹브라우징용이면 젠메이트+ 크롬.
<Seony> 프록시 속도는 클라이언트가 아니라 서버한테 달린거라...
<ggugi> 토렌트 받을껀대요
<ggugi> 다 워링 걸려서요..
<hL1sxa> 토런트 용이면, 저는 몰라서 통과.
<ggugi> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 토렌트가 프록시로 전달이 되나요?
<ggugi> 아..
<ggugi> 토렌트 사이트가요
<ggugi> 막혓는대
<ggugi> 한국에서 막혓는대 저는 윈도우에서 닷지크롬으로 접속합니다
<Seony> 아... 그냥 웹사이트만 접속하시면 되는거군요
<ggugi> 냅
<ggugi> 젠메이트는 회원가입해야하더군요.. 회원가입 말고 뭐 없는지요.
<Seony> 프록시 클라이언트는 아무거나 써도 상관없어요.  어차피 서버가 중요한거라...
<ggugi> 아무거나 추천좀 해주세요..
<hL1sxa> 회원가입..전자우편 확인용도 뿐요. 딴 거 없어요. 난 추천하는데...젠메이트
<ggugi> 아 글고 동영상플레이어 뭘 많이쓰죠??
<ggugi> 자막 잘 나오는거요.
<Seony> 아마도 VLC를 많이 쓰시지 않나 싶은데요
<hL1sxa> vlc +1
<ggugi> mint에 있는 프로그램이군요 고맙습니다
<ggugi> 오피스는 리브레 오피스죠??
<samahui_TP> vlc 설정에서 자막 인코딩과 폰트만 바꿔주면 잘되죠
<samahui_TP> 네 오피스는  기본으로 있는거 쓰시면 됩니다
<samahui_TP> 민트가 기본적으로 가볍게 오피스 작업이나 멀티미니더 즐기기에는 좋게 되어있죠
<ggugi> 아 그렇군요... 솔직히 윈도우보다 편한건 모르겟습니다.
<Seony> 윈도우보다 편하지 않아요
<Seony> 굳이 리눅스 쓸 이유가 없으면 오히려 더 불편하죠
<samahui_TP> 편하다기 보다는 보다 능동적인 대쳐가 가능하다는...
<samahui_TP> 제 작업에 맞으니 쓰는거지 그냥 미디어돌리고 인터넷하는 정도면 윈도우나 뭐를 써도 똑같죠
<samahui_TP> 오히려 편한건 쓰던게 편한거고요
<Seony> 쓰던게 편하다라는게 맞는 말 같네요
<Seony> 저도 윈도우보단 리눅스가 편하니...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 제가 좋아라하는 메카닉만화중에 FFS라는 작품이 있었는데...요게 저작권문제(정확히는 작가의 욕심이 부른 참사)로 연제 안하더니 어느순간 모든 옷을 갈아입고 뼈대 빼고는 다 바뀌어서 나왔군요
<samahui_> 이걸 같은 작품으로 봐야할지... 그냥 여기서 접어야 할지 실망이 크군요
<samahui_> 메카닉 디자인과 설정등이 좋아서 보던건데... 이걸 저작권 거릴만한걸 다 엎어버린다고 둥글둥글하니 요상하게 디자인하고 세계관도 바꾸고 무엇보다 머신이나 존재들의 이름까지 바뀌었군요
<ggugi> 오
<ggugi> 트렌스미션으로 토렌트 받는대
<ggugi> 좋은대요!!
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;;
<ggugi> 노트북 ao756입니다 메모리 6기가 하드 250기가
<ggugi> 센디셀 877 이구요
<ggugi> 근대 화면이 좀 뿌연게  단점..
<samahui_> 해상도 잘 잡혔는데도 뿌여면 제품 특성이고 그게 아니면 해상도 맞지 않아도 뿌옇게 보이죠
<samahui_> 노트북 처럼 LCD액정은 자기 해상도가 아니면 선명하지 않죠
<samahui_> 전 잠시 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<samahui_> 그게 아니라면 그래픽 드라이버 설치하면 좀 더 좋게 나오기도해요. 단 엔당꺼나 인텔내장아니면 좀 힘들죠
<ggugi> 인텔 내장그래픽인대요
<ggugi> 어서 설치하나요>
<Seony> 설치 안하셔도 되요
<ggugi> 아항.
<samahui_> 내장이 젤 쉬운이유가 설치가 필요없죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 엔다잉 그다음 쉬운게 지원이 잘되고...
<samahui_> ATI는 고생 쪼까~ 해야됩니다
<samahui_> 인데 나가셨군요..
<samahui_> 다시 일이나 해야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래픽카드 2개 박으면 엔비디아든 ati든 똑같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아직 SLI나 파쥐 지원이 미흡하죠
<samahui_> 저처럼 그냥 두개 박아줬으면 하나만 그래픽카드 역할시키고 다 연산용 프로세서로 쓰시는겁니다
<samahui_> 근데 요즘은 쓸 일이 없다는...
<Seony> 저는 모니터를 6개를 꽂아야해서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 아! Seony님은 기만자 시스템이였죠
<samahui_> 이런~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래픽카드당 3대씩 물리고, 윈도우매니저를 각각 띄우는 식으롱
<samahui_> 글고보니 그래픽두개 들어간 노트북에 우분투 깔아줬더니 지 맘대로 두개 잡아서 화면 두개로 뿌리는데... 액정은 하나니 다른 한 화면은 가상으로 숨어있더군요
<Seony> 그게 아마 기본값이 clone이라서 그럴 거에요
<samahui_> 데탑이면 모니터 하나 더 물려주고 잘쓰겠지만... 노트북이라 그냥 그래픽 하나 죽이고 써요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 근데 그래픽카드가 2개 달린 놋북은 처음 들어보네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 에일리언웨어 쓸때 이야기고... 에일리언웨어를 보내버려서 요즘은 그럴일이 없지만요
<samahui_> 요즘은 다른 곳에서도 종종 나오더군요
<Seony> 아.. 에일리언웨어에서...
<Seony> 거기라면 이해가 되네요
<samahui_> 한성도 그런모델 있더군요
<samahui_> 몬스터 시리즈
<samahui_> 한성이 컴팔인가 하는 회사꺼 OEM으로 파는거라 그 회사 공장이 에일리언과 같거든요
<samahui_> 외형만 다르고 내장은 같은 형제기기 였죠
<samahui_> 요즘은 다르지만요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> 둘다 써봤는데 재미있는게 에일리언웨어가 더 뜨거웠죠
<samahui_> 팬 소음도 심하고 ...
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui_> 물론 그래픽도 더 높은 놈이였지만요
<samahui_> 뭐 다 처분하고 지금은 델 웤스와 HP웍스 그리고 TP웤스급으로 통일해서 볼일이 없네요
<Seony> 다 놋북인거죠?
<samahui_> 웤스도 듀얼그래픽 들어가면 좋을텐데 안정성을 더 우선시 해서인지 무리한 구성은 안하더군요
<samahui_> 네 다 놋북입니다
<samahui_> 데탑이 없어요
<samahui_> 회사 데탑 하나 뿐이죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 전 작년에 구입한 맥프로 하나로 5년은 버틸듯 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 집에 있던 데탑도 없애 버렸고 노트북으로 통일해 버렸습니다
<samahui_> 저도 델 웤스로 죽을때까지 가려고요
<samahui_> TP는 수집품이라 막쓰는 T400빼고는 보관모드고
<samahui_> HP는 아내분 당첨!
<samahui_> 결국 델만 주력으로 쓰네요
<Seony> 제 와이프는 TP X1 갖고싶다더라구요
<samahui_> 카본 좋아요 휴대성도 좋고 성능이나 안전성도 좋고... 다만 짱깨패드가 되서 자판도 맘에 안들고(기존 7열매니아에 한해서) AS도 무섭고 그래서 2세대 i7 모델까지만 써요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_> w520 t520까지가 제 수집목록입니다.
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 자판이야 제 와이프가 쓸거니까 괜찮을테고,
<Seony> 고장만 안나면 될 거 같아요
<samahui_> tp 560 770 을 시작으로 600x a31p t42p t43p t61p z61p t400 t400(막쓰는거) t420 w420  이렇게 가지고 있는 TP네요 그밖에 몇개 더 있지만 창고속이라 확인불가 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> X1 쓰는 메니아들 보면 고장은 잘 안나는거 같아요
<samahui_> 큰 문제도 없어보이고요
<Seony> 얇기가 맥북에어 같더라구요
<samahui_> 얇기도 얇지만 깜장에 빨콩이 매력적이죠
<samahui_> 전 애플도 깜장으로 나왔으면 좋겠다 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;하지만 맥은 메탈아니면 화이트죠
<PotatoGim> ...아직도 중고로 샀던 리플노트 730T를 쓰고 있는 저로써는 그냥 부럽네요..ㅜ
<samahui_> 저기에 추가로 델 웤스  풀업된 모델 하나에 HP 엘리트북 풀업하나 그리고 마눌님의 QHD+ 해상도의 엔비한놈 해서 가지고 있는 노트북 전부...
<samahui_> 에 내 첫 노트북 삼성 센스520 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 요렇게 가지고 있군요
<samahui_> 이것도 최근 열심히 처분하고 남은거예요
<samahui_> 애 태어나고 차고도 애기 물건으로 체우다보니 하나 둘 떠나보낼 수 밖에 없더군요. 회사에 숨겨놨던건 청소하는데 누가 들고 가기도 하고 ㅜㅜ 아무튼 최대한 정리한건데 마눌님은 모르시죠
<Seony> 여자들이 구두 다 정리하고도 아직 20켤레가 남은걸 보고 우리가 느끼는 감정이랑 같은 것이죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> TP는 요령껏 잘 숨기면... 그놈이 그놈인지라 가지고 놀다가 걸리긴 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 깜장에 빨콩만으로 마눌님은 구별하지 못하시죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> A31p T4x시리즈 그리고  770 600등을 같은 모델 하나로 알고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하겠네요
<samahui_> 또 Z61p부터 w520까지 와이드 모델을 또 하나로 알고 있고요
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ;; 대충 두세대 있는줄 아세요
<samahui_> GP
<samahui_> HP
<samahui_> 웤스는 동생에게 피신시키고 화를 면하고
<samahui_> 델은 메인으로 일할때 쓰니 화를면하고
<samahui_> 새 머신은 본인이 가져가서 화를 면하고... 그렇게 위 물품들을 지켜냈죠 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 이제 주력으로 쓰는거 몇대만 남겠네요
<samahui_> 주력 몇대만 남고 나머지는 다 창고행이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 지금도 회사 데탑이랑 델웤스 그리고 T400으로 거진 다해요
<samahui_> 요렇게 채팅하는것만 구형 TP꺼내놧 허고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 처분당한 놈들도 차 스페어타이어 자리에 공간만들어 숨겨놓고 버텨보려다 결국 당해버렸죠
<Seony> 잉 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그런 방법이 있었네요
<Seony> 근데 좀 위험하긴 하네요
<samahui_> 운전하다 요철을 만날때마다 심쿵해서 도져히 넣어놓고 다닐 수 없더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 꺼내놓다가 딱 걸렸어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 떠들고 놀다보니 벌써 세시군요. 오늘은 아시안컴8강을 보며 치맥에서 맥빼고 놀아야겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네 즐거운 저녁 되세요
<samahui_> 근데 몇시인지 모른다는게 함정!
<samahui_> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 축구보다 농구야구라서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_> 김성근의 한화가 어찌 바뀔지... 기대감으로 한해를 보낼 수 있겠군요. 즐거운 고문이죠
<Seony> 전 농구고 축구고 안본지 오래됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 전 농구는 보는것 보다도 하는게 좋아서 계속 하고 있고... 야구를 좋아하지만 겨울이라 비시즌 이네요
<samahui_> 축구는 2002월드컵 이후로 계속 하향인지라 저번 월드컵 이후로 놨어요... 근데 손흥민 구자철 기성룡 보는 맛으로 봐요 ㅎ
<samahui_> 이번에 8강을 조1위로 간건 좀 의외네요
<samahui_> 조별 탈락이나 턱걸이 진출을 점첬는데... 그래도 국내 감독보다는 감독이 괜찮은가봐요
<samahui_> 4시반에 경기군요
<Seony> 이번에 새로 온 독일 감독이요?
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 독일 감독인데 이사람 기대되는게 이사람이 지금 독일축구 저변이 되는 유소년들 기러낸 사람이예요
<samahui_> 그래서 추후 기반다지기는 잘해 놓을꺼 같다는 기대감.... 이 있지만 축협이 은근슬쩍 넘어가는 모습보고 역시나 포기했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 울드컵이후로 책임 진 놈이 없어요
<samahui_> 울드컵 그렇게 말아먹고서도 당당하니 요즘 잘하니 또 시끄럽더군요
<samahui_> 허접무는 은근 부회장까지 오르고 아무튼 다들 해먹는데 바빠서 축협은 글렀다고봐요
<Seony>  그동네도 학연지연 무지 쎄잖아요
<samahui_> 학연지연이면괜찮게요... 돈으로 뭉쳤죠
<samahui_> 아무튼 지들 이권만 챙기는 협회 좀 없어지면 좋은데... 불가능하죠
<samahui_> 그래서 전 이번 아시안컵도 확 말아먹길 기대했는데.. .그러기엔 감독도 괜찮고 주축인 해외파가 좀 잘하죠 라는 생각입니다
<samahui_> 운도 좋은거 같고요... 골대맞고 골먹은게 없더군요
<samahui_> 협회에 맞겨놓으니 정성룡도 또 뽑아갔더군요
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<samahui_> 감독이 골키퍼 선별을 협회사람에게 맞겼더라고요... 비록 경기에는 안나오지만 그래도 좀 불안해요
<Seony> 해외파가 잘하긴 할 거에요
<Seony> 잘하니까 해외 나가죠
<samahui_> 네 특히 기성룡이 제목을 다한다고 들었어요
<samahui_> 손흥민은 저런 스쿼드에서 잘 하고 싶어도 힘들죠
<samahui_> 거기다 아파서 한경긴가 결장했더군요
<samahui_> 구자철 이청룡은 팔꿈치 인대파열과 다리골절로 아웃
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> 글고보니 축구는 아시아쪽은 다 썪었군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 대회전에 사람까지 파견해서 거친플레이는 다 잡고 침대축구 막겠다더니...
<samahui_> 우리나라만 거칠게 하지말라는 소리였나봐요
<samahui_> 지라고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에서 오래 살면서 느끼는 건데요, 아시아 발전에 가장 큰 방해물은 유교사상 같아요
<samahui_> 네
<samahui_> 저도 동감해요
<samahui_> 것치례만 차리는 불합리한 사상이죠
<Seony> 문제는, 이게 없앨 수 있는 문화가 아니라는게 더 큰 문제에요
<samahui_> 그러게요
<samahui_> 근대 이전에 과학적으로도 보다 발전적이던 아시아인데 유교사상땜시 예차리고 도리차리다 다 먹혔죠
<samahui_> 지금도 그렇고요
<Seony> 이것도 저것도 안되죠
<samahui_> 그나저나 4시반이면 다음팟으로다가 몰래~ 보는것도 ... 아! 보다가 답답해서 한숨쉬거나 소리지르면 안되는데~ ㅎㅎ;; 전에 월드컵때 몰래보다가 동시에 여기저기서 와~ 했었죠
<samahui_> 다들 보더라는 ... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 요즘 스마트폰에 패드에 컴퓨터도 좋으니 다들 몰래 팟으로다가 틀어놓고 보거나하더군요. 물론 전 하루종일 영화,미드,애니 틀어놓고 작업합니다 ... 보지 않아도 뭔가 띄어놓으면 안정이되는 이상한 정신인지라...  음악들으면서 이하는게 버릇이였는데 요즘 이어폰끼고 일하면 사람들 말을 자주 놓쳐서 이상하게 바뀌었어요
<Seony> 전 음악은 괜찮은데 영상은 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 영상 보느라 집중이 안되더라구요
<samahui_> 그래서 새로운 작품은 안틀어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 봤던거 틀어놓고 간혹 피곤하거나 막힐때만 살짝 보죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 새로운거 틀어놓으면 계속 그것만 보고 있더라고요
<samahui_> 뭐 수틀리면 다 끄고 라디오 틀어놔요... 들리게 ... 그래도 누구 뭐라할 사람이 없는지라 뻔뻔해지죠 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 24시간 뽕짝 틀어놓으시면 직원들 정신건강이 피폐해지겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 조용하니 좋은 노래만 틀어요. 뽕짝 틀면 저도 집중안되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> Rock 발라드 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_> 해비메탈과 뽕짝은 피합니다 나름의 예의죠
<samahui_> 너무 떠들고 놀았군요.. ㅎㅎ 일도 좀 해야겠네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Seony> 수고하세요
<samahui_> TV G가 구글티비를 모태로 해서 그런가 폰으로 바로 볼수 있군요
<samahui_> 괜찮은데요
<Bluedusk_> 저
<Bluedusk_> 선유도에요
<hL1sxa> 경관은 좋쵸?
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 사무실에 있어서..;
<Bluedusk_> 빌딩숲안에 갇혀있다고 해야 한.. ㅠ
<hL1sxa> 선유도'내부에 있는 거 아녀요?
<Bluedusk_> 선유도역 근처에요 ㅠ
<hL1sxa> 예, 난 선유도'에 있다는 줄 알았어요. ㅎ 내가 오늘 새벽 배탈로 결근만 않했으면, 정말 유명한 북어국 한그릇 대접하고 싶은데...할 수 없네요. ㅠㅠ
<hL1sxa> 전철역 선유도'에 있는 (전화번호도 없는) 한가지 메뉴의 전통 '북어국집'
<Seony> 북어국 얘기하시니까, 추어탕 무쟈게 생각나네요
<hL1sxa> 하하하, 요즘..먹기 좋쵸.
<Seony> 2007년 이후로 못먹어봤어요
<hL1sxa> 한국 추어탕 넘 비싸.
<hL1sxa> 갈은 것 8불, 통 10불.
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> something wrong?
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> http://map.ipviking.com/
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 늦었습니다. Demonion
<Demonion> ㄸㄸ
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> http://macnews.tistory.com/2970
<jason_kr> 나도
<jason_kr> http://map.ipviking.com/
<Demonion> ㄸ
<jason_kr> 기사 잘 봤어요.
<Demonion> 후후후네.
<Demonion> http://www.mt.co.kr/view/mtview.php?type=1&no=2014103017582740967
<zeromon> jason_kr: ipviking이 보여주는 정보가 정확히 뭔가요?
<jason_kr> 실시간 싸이버 공격요. 단 100%를 다 보여주는 건 아닙니다.
<zeromon> jason_kr: 어떻게 찾아내는 지는 모르지만 보고 있으니 대단하네요
<jason_kr> 어떻게 찾아내는지 알아서 "우회공격"하려고요? ㅎ
<zeromon> jason_kr: 아니요 그저 맵이 좀 멋있어보여서 궁금했습니다.
<zeromon> jason_kr: 그렇게 나쁜 사람 아닙니다...^^
<jason_kr> 하하하, 제 글은 유머랍니다.
<jason_kr> 독일에서 석사과정 있어요?
<zeromon> jason_kr: 독일에 석사과정이 있는지가 질문이가요? 아니면 제가 독일에 석사과정에 있는지가 질문인가요?
<jason_kr> 후자 요
<zeromon> jason_kr: 아~~ 저는 곧 박사과정이 끝나고 연구원으로 일하고 있어요
<jason_kr> 아~ 예, 감사. ㅎ
<pchero_work> zeromon: 독일계세요?
<jason_kr> 연구소 있는 줄은 알았는데...음...왜 박사과정을 물어 볼 생각은 못했는지.ㅎㅎㅎ
<zeromon> pchero_work: 예
<pchero_work> 독일 어디께계세요? 그냥 궁금해서.. ^^;;
<zeromon> 머 그냥 그저 그래요.
<jason_kr> pchero_ work님도 간단한 자기 소개를? 해야지... zero mon님이 좀 안심하실 듯
<zeromon> 그냥 남들처럼 일하는 중이예요
<pchero_work> 아, 전 지금 코펜하겐에 있어요.
<zeromon> pchero_work: 아 그렇군요
<pchero_work> 유럽에 계신분은 좀처럼 보기 힘들어서.. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 안심 단계. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 관심으로?
<zeromon> ^^ 별로 걱정은 안 합니다. 그리고 다들 만나서 반가워요
<zeromon> jason_kr: 삼바 공유 문제 해결 못해서 그냥 nt 서버 그냥 갖고 있기로 결정 했네요
<lindol> 혹시
<lindol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPqV-e5voRk 이동 영상 재생 되시나요?
<pchero_work> 넵
<zeromon> 넵
<pchero_work> 동작 됩니다.
<jason_kr> 예, 맘 고생 많았겠습니다. pchero_ work 님 DOS 에서 SAMBA로 접근을 못하는 문제가 있었어요
<lindol> 네 테스트 감사합니다. ^.^
<pchero_work> 헉... DOS..
<zeromon> 머 맘고생은 아니었구요. DOS랑 조금 싸워보다가 졌습니다.
<zeromon> WIN-NT랑 공유가 되길래 NT를 버추얼 박스에 깔고 갖고 있기로 결정했어요
<zeromon> 삼바 IRC 그룹에서 묻고 답을 찾으려 노력했지만 쉽지 않아서 포기했어요
<zeromon> 한국 우분투 유저가 유럽에 있어서 저도 기쁩니다.
<zeromon> 곧 독일은 카니발 입니다.
<jason_kr> zeromon:지금 몇 시요?
<zeromon> jason_kr: 지금 우후 4시 조금 넘었어요. 아직 일하는 중입니다.
<zeromon> jason_kr: 조금 농땡이 치고 있는 거구요..^^
<jason_kr> 예, 독일과 덴마크가 같은 시간인지? 혹시 빨ㄹ 알아요?
<zeromon> 같습니다.
<pchero_work> 넵 같아요
<pchero_work> 지금 4:10 맞죠?
<zeromon> 예
<Demonion> 예
<jason_kr> 그럼 pchero_ work 님도 퇴근 시간 쯤? 예~
<pchero_work> 넵. ㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 곧 술마시러 갈려고 준비중 입니다.
<pchero_work> 역시 독일!!
<jason_kr> YL Demonion 님을 유럽인들께 소개합니다.
<zeromon> 헉
<zeromon> 저는 한국인입니다
<pchero_work> 저도요
<zeromon> 누구신지?
<jason_kr> YL 이면서 OL
<jason_kr> young Lady, Office lady
<zeromon> 그저 독일 영주권만 가지고 있고 오리지날 한국 사람
<zeromon> 아~~~~~
<zeromon> 못 알아먹을 뻔 했네요
<zeromon> 한국은 밤이 늦었죠?
<pchero_work> 00:15?
<jason_kr> 00:15
<lindol> 모두 좋은 꿈 꾸십시오. :)
<zeromon> 와우 잠자리에 들 시간이군요
<PotatoGim^Home> ?? 일하는 시...
<lindol> 벌써 1시가 되어간다는 ㄸ
<lindol> ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<lindol> 소인은 퇴청하옵니다. = )
<zeromon> 오호 그럼 다들 즐거운 시간 되세요. 전 이만 술마시러 갑니다.
<PotatoGim^Home> 안녕히 가시옵소서...
<Demonion> ㄸㄷ
<Demonion> 외국에 사시는 분들
<Demonion> 꽤 계시나보네유.
<Demonion> 잘 준비하고 왔습니다.
<jason_kr> 뭔 준비? 아...잠잘 준비. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Demonion> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Demonion> 이제 자야쥬.
<Demonion> 몸살나서유.
<Demonion> 모두들 ㅃㅃ
<jason_kr> 어~ 오래간대요. 빨리
<jason_kr> 쾌차하셔~
<Demonion> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Demonion> 감사해유. 헤헤
<autowiz> 아 저도 몸살기 있는데
<autowiz> 누가 약좀 사다주세요 ㅠㅠ
<ipter> bbb
<ipter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> autowiz: 진짜?
<autowiz> 네 ㅠ 피터님 만 믿을께요
<jason_kr> 어디 광명으로?
<autowiz> 독산역이요 . 아직 회사라는
<jason_kr> 뭐야아~ ...뻥이쟎ㅇ? 난 집에서 꼼짝 못하면 사 가려고 ㅎ했구만...
<jason_kr> 사람 놀래키긴..
<autowiz> 몸살난다고 꼼짝 못할정도까지 되면 병원 가야지요 ^^  온몸이 어디 맞은거 처럼 욱신욱신 하긴 하네요
<jason_kr> 거 요즘 몸살 맞아요. 빨리 쉬어야 해요
<autowiz> 피터님 몇시쯤 도착하세요?
<autowiz> 설마 아직 출발 안하신거에요?
<autowiz> 버림 받았어 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 빨리 쉬세요. ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 간만에 이시간에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 또 바쁘신 일이 생겼나봐요
<autowiz> 2주정도 쉬엄쉬엄 일했으니 또 열심히 일해야지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저 사고 싶은차가 생겨서 말이지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오오
<Work^Seony> 무슨 차요?
<autowiz> Ferrari 458 spider
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 평생 볼 수 나 있을지 모르겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 얼마에요?
<autowiz> 4억정도 하는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 역시 특소세랑 세금 붙어서 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 2억 정도 하거든요
<autowiz> 음 ... 그냥 하와이 가서 사서 거기서 사는게 더 싸겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데,
<Work^Seony> 페라리나 람보르기니 같은 이탈리아 차들의 특징이 하나 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 이탈리아 차는 성능에만 집중한 나머지, 안정성이나 내구도는 형편없다네요
<autowiz> 그래요? 어허
<autowiz> 역시 벤츠 라던가 BMW 라던가 그런게 더 좋은건가요?
<autowiz> 오늘 밤참은 전투식량(맛다시비빔밥) + 오렌지 주스 입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 지금이 밤참이에요?
<PotatoGim^Home> 아이고... 저는 이제 자러 갑니다...ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 차 고치는 애들 얘기 들어보면, 벤츠는 이제 옛날 같지 않다는 얘기는 많이 해요
<autowiz> 옛날같지 않다는게 어떤 뜻일까요? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 벤츠가 유명한게 튼튼하다는 거잖아요
<Work^Seony> 고장 없고 탱크 같고...
<autowiz> 그렇지요
<Work^Seony> 그게 옛날 같지 않다라는 거에요
<autowiz> 그런 뜻이었군요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 얼마전에 람보르기니 우라칸 사고영상이 올라왔던데
<autowiz> 차가 완전 박살이 나서 탑승자 죽었을줄 알았느데 기사에서는 둘다살아있다고 하더라구요 . 뭐 심각한 부상이라고는 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 이탈리아 차종에 대한 특성이 아마 엔하위키에 잘 나와있을 거에요
<autowiz> 최근에 공부하다보니 iscsi 랑 nfs 랑 테스트하면서 비교해놓은걸 봤는데
<autowiz> iscsi 는 블럭단위로 통신으로 하고 캐쉬는 클라이언트쪽에
<autowiz> nfs 는 io 명령어 단위로 통신한다는걸 알게 되었습니다.
<Work^Seony> nfs가 잘쓰면 약인데 못쓰면 독이 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 웹사이트 프로젝트 하나 하게됐는데, 캘린더 스케쥴 다루는거 무쟈게 어렵네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-23
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 아름다운 밤입니다
<ujuc> 안녕하세요 :) 좋은 아침입니다 :) ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=939278
<Work^Seony> 와이프가 코스프레어라네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 리플이, 남편이 전생에 나라를 구했따는... ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 이분
<Bluedusk_> 제주도에 사시는
<Bluedusk_> ....
<Work^Seony> 네 탐라국이라고 써있더라구요
<Bluedusk_> 아무래도 그 예전에 쓴글이랑 추정해봤을때
<Bluedusk_> 남편이 제주도로 넘어간 아이티 기업 종사자가 아닐까 라는 추측을..
<Work^Seony> 다음이요?
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 제 생각이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미란티스 러시아 엔지니어들 예쁜 사람 많네요 ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 아 저런
<Bluedusk_> ........
<Bluedusk_> 스위프트 밴치마크
<Bluedusk_> 하고 있는데 참
<Work^Seony> Tang Yaguang 이름이 한국식으로 부르면 참 웃기네요 ㅎㅎ
<ujuc> 우옹~~~
<ujuc> 미란티스 .......는 여자 사람도 뽑는군요....
<Work^Seony> 미란티스에 여성 엔지니어 많아요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 서양 문화권에서 여성이고 남성이고 차별할 일이 없으니깐요..
<ujuc> 한국이 문제라는...에휴. 영어를 어서 배워야지..
<DarkCircle> 여기서 배우는거보다 가서 배우는게 빠릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아
<DarkCircle> freenas 써보려고 했드니만 리소스 드럽게 처묵처묵하네요. 구글 마인드로는 도저히 못써먹을만한 플랫폼...
<DarkCircle> ZFS를 쓴다는건 참 매력적이긴 한데 ... 그거 하나 쓴다고 메모리를 최소 8긱을 써야 할줄이야 ...
<markers_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> zfs가 원래 기업시장이 목표여서, 램을 많이 먹죠
<Work^Seony> 가용램은 싸그리 캐시로 씁니다...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 zfs 쓸 때는 usb 메모리 스틱 하나 꼽아서 그걸 캐쉬로 설정하는게 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 그래도 예전 쏠라리스에선 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> markers_, - -)/
<markers_> centos 업글하다가 파일시스템 망가진거 같은데 복원 어떻게 해야된대요 -_-;;;;
<markers_> 이래서 업글 막하는게 아니엇어..
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 망가진 상황인가요?
<markers_> 부팅이 아예 안되네요 -ㅁ-...
<Work^Seony> 업글하다 파일시스템이 망가질리가 없는데...
<markers_> 부팅 되다가 어느순간 얼어버림
<DarkCircle> 부팅이 안되는건 아마도?
<DarkCircle> 커널을 제대로 안올렸다에 한표.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 루트 파티션 어쩌구 저쩌구 나오는걸 보고 파일시스템 망가졌다고 생각하는ㄱ거 아니에요?
<markers_> 음 망가진게 아니고 그냥 어느 서비스 돌리다가 그냥 멈춰버린 상태인건가;
<DarkCircle> 복구 CD 넣어서 하드 마운트하시고 로그 살펴보시는게 어떨지 ?ㅅ?
<markers_> 그거 만들려고 하고 잇어요.
<DarkCircle> 센트 OS 머신이 한두대가 아닌가보군요 ㅎㅎ 다행이네요.
<markers_> 설치 usb 따로 만들었는데 usb를 인식 못하는건지 현재 안되고 있는중 ㅡㅡ;
<markers_> certmonger가 무엇을 하는 거지;
<markers_> 딱 저 부분에서 멈추네요.
<DarkCircle> 아 여기 봇탱이를 안띄워놓으니 검색이 안되네 ...
<DarkCircle> 비슷한 증상 : https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=891950
<myobot> [링크 제목] Bug 891950 – Certmonger hanging at boot
<DarkCircle> 결론은 NOTABUG
<markers_> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<markers_> 부팅해서 지우라는 말 같은데
<DarkCircle> 글은 끝까지 보셔야 (...)
<DarkCircle> similar issue : https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3119
<myobot> [링크 제목] CentOS • View topic - Boot up freezes after certmonger starts.
<markers_> DarkCircle 감사합니다 일단..해볼게요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 생각코 보면 어떤 리눅스 포럼이든 마찬가지지만 개발자 위주가 아닌 사용자 위주의 포럼은 동문서답이 난무 ...
<markers_> 보통 백업 어떤식으로 하세요들? 이거 데이터 날라갓을거라는 생각 드니깐 백업을 해야겟네 주기적으로 -_-;
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<markers_> 안녕하세요.
<Bluedusk_> 아
<Bluedusk_> 점심 맛나게 드세요
<Bluedusk_> 근데
<Bluedusk_> lover 의 뜻이 연인이 맞나요?? 사귀는 남녀 관계를 지칭하는게?? 전 아니라고 알고 있는데
<Bluedusk_> 우리동네 연인의거리라는 거리가 있던데 영문명이 lover's street 으로 되어 있더라구요
<jason_kr> 어제 이거 보셨나~    http://map.ipviking.com/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Norse - IPViking Live
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  라이브에요??
<jason_kr> 예, 현재 실시간
<Bluedusk_> 저거 정보는 어디서 긁어오는거에요??
<jason_kr> 잠시만요
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_: 설명 페이지 http://techholic.co.kr/archives/26748
<myobot> [링크 제목] 전세계 사이버 전쟁을 실시간 중계한다? - 테크홀릭 : 테크홀릭
<samahui> 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  저 선유도에 있어요
<jason_kr> 밤에는, 공격국가에 한국'도 높은 등수로 참여를 하더라고요.
<jason_kr> Bluedusk_: 또 또~ 버럭 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> ..
<samahui> 한국은 중국,북한의 원격 좀비들이 많아서 그럴껄요?
<samahui> 그나저나 중국과 미국의 사이버 전쟁이 한창이군요
<jason_kr> 예, 아마도..무지한 xp들도..
<Bluedusk_> 전 잘 모르겠네요..;
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 뭔가 멋잇어 보임
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 컴맹컨셉 좀 버리세요~
<Bluedusk_> 컨셉이 아니라.. truth
<Bluedusk_> is out there ...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<markers_> 리눅스 재설치시에 임의의 파티션 안 건들고 설치 가능한 방법있나요?
<Seony> 설치할 때 마운트 안하면 되죠
<samahui> 말그대로 수동으로 파티션 잡아주면 되죠
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<markers_> 머리아프네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 옛날에는 하나하나 다 잡아줘야 설치가능했던 적도 있는데요. 그때에 비하면 정말 좋아졌져
<markers_> 이게 특정 데이터만 살릴려고 하는데
<markers_> 역시 안되면 알고 있는 방법으로 써야될듯 ;;
<markers_> 모르는 방법을 시도하기엔 너무 불안해서 그냥 데이터 빽업하고 다시 재설치하고서
<markers_> 데이터 넣는 방법으로 -ㅁ-;
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<commaniakr> 오랜만에 들어왔는데 마침 내일이 정기모임이네요
<samahui> 그러고보니 그렇네요
<samahui> 내일 모임이군요. 것도 강남에서...
<markers_> 요즘도 사람 많나요? 모임?
<samahui> 하지만 못가는 1인 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 못가서 몰라요
<markers_> 시간이 안되서 못가긴햇는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<commaniakr> 처음으로 참여하려고 합니다.
<commaniakr> 이제 지방 내려가서 다음 참여는 언제가 될지 불투명하지만...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 즐거운 시간 보내세요
<markers_> 혹 다들 개인적으로 보관하는 동영상이나 사진들 어떻게 보관하세요?
<markers_> 계속 생길때마다 하드 더 추가해서 보관들 하시나여?
<Seony> 어떤 동영상이요?
<markers_> 나름 2테라 ssd 샀는데 이걸 결국 다썻네  ㅡㅡ;
<markers_> 드라마나 영화 같은거
<markers_> 개인 소장중인데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전도 야구동영상인줄알고 두근했네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 2테라 스스디요?!?
<Seony> 개인적으로 영화 받아놓은거 모으다가 하드가 고장나서 싸그리 날아간 이후로는 안모아요
<markers_> 아 ssd래 ㅈㅅ
<markers_> ssd는 다른거네요
<commaniakr> 깜짝이야...
<markers_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commaniakr> 아직 나오지도 않은 걸 꽉 채우셨다니
<markers_> 생각을 해보니깐 ssd가 아니라 다른곳에 보관햇네요 ssd는 정말 메인 os에 올려놓고
<commaniakr> 우분투랑 윈도우 듀얼 부팅 하면
<commaniakr> 보통 SSD는 어떻게 사용하시나요?>
<Seony> 듀얼부팅을 아예 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 저는 SSD에 파티션을 나눴는데 이러면 수명이 줄어든다는 얘기도 있어서요
<markers_> 전 듀얼 안쓰게 되더라구요. 메인 os 하나 잡고 그 위에 가상머신으로 잡게 되더라능
<Seony> 파티션을 나눠서 수명이 줄어드는게 아니라, 용량을 많이 쓰니까 줄어들게 되죠
<commaniakr> 용량은 우분투 쪽이 6기가밖에 안 먹더라고요
<markers_> 음..
<samahui> 그냥 한 OS에 추가로 OS설치시에는 버추얼로 올리거나 아니면 그냥 아예 다른 하드를 추가합니다.
<markers_> 아 영화나 드라마 지우기에는 외국꺼라 구하기도 힘든데
<commaniakr> 대화가 안 쳐지네요 갑자기;;
<samahui> 평생 살면서 몇번이나 보겠는가? 라는 질문을 스스로 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 아얄씨 오랜만이라..
<Seony> 거기에 플러스, 그 동영상이 모두 불법이라면...
<markers_> 한달에 최소 2번은 보는듯 심심할때 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 합법적인 동영상이면 하드디스크 용량 걱정 안할 겁니다.
<commaniakr> 저는 홈디렉토리가 하드에 있어서 스스디에 올라간 우분투는 6기가밖에 안되요
<commaniakr> 오히려 지우는 게 아깝죠 합법적 동영상은...
<markers_> 다 불법이죠 -ㅁ- 돈 주고 산게 아니니
<samahui> 합법적인건 블루레이나 DVD로 소유하고 동영상 따놓은거죠
<samahui> 전 그렇게 정말 명작이나 제가 좋아라하는 작품 몇 편만 모았어요
<samahui> 나머지는 사치죠...
<commaniakr>  저는 노트북이고, 하드 500기가입니다.
<markers_> 이게 전 일드나 중드 좋아라해서
<Seony> 그러기도 하지만, 보통 돈주고 구입한 동영상은 언제든지 다운로드가 가능하죠
<commaniakr> 영상을 안 봐서... 500기가로도 당분간 충분할 듯 싶네요
<commaniakr> 하드보다는 모니터를 바꿔야 하는데
<samahui> 마눌님을 위해서 미드를 구해서 하드를 채웠었는데... 이거 다시 다보려면 다시 10여년이 걸리더군요... 과감하게 볼꺼 보고 다 지우라고  했더니 뭘 언제 볼지 알고 지우냐고 안고 간다고해서... NAS망가트리고 어쩔 수 없이 지워야 한다로 회유한 전력도 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아... 저도 모니터 바꾸고 싶어요... 27인치 듀얼 너무 목 아파요
<commaniakr> 다 보려면 10년이 걸린다라... 실감이 안 갑니다@_@ 어느 정도 용량인거죠?
<commaniakr> 듀얼은 사치고요
<Seony> 아... 30인치인가...
<commaniakr> 저에게는...
<commaniakr> 22인치 주워온 모니터 고쳐서 쓰다가
<samahui> 지난 10년넘게 보아오고 모아온 미드들 다하면 대충 다시보면 그정도 걸릴거 같아서요
<samahui> 물론 다른일 안하고 미드만 본다면 훨 짧아지긴 하겠지만요
<samahui> 용량은 화질이 별로인걸로 받아서 2테라밖에 안됩니다
<samahui> 아! 추가해서 3테라군요
<commaniakr> 대학 합격한 김에 하나 뽑고자-_-합니다
<Seony> 오... 일명 "새내기"군요
<samahui> 새내기 추카추카 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 대입을 축하드립니다
<samahui> 이제 취업을 위한 공부에 매진하는 시간이 도래할겁니다~ 절대로! 못놀아요~라고 협박해 봅니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 모니터 너무 크면 오히려 뭔가 어수선해서 전 27인치 고수합니다
<Seony> 그걸 두개 쓰는 저는 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 진짜 목아파요
<samahui> 자도 듀얼이예요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 목 안아프세요?
<commaniakr> 전자공이라서요.. 학점 관리 잘하면 취업은 되지 않을까...라고 자기위안 해 봅니다.
<samahui> 쿼드까지달아봤는데 결국 두대에서 작업을 거진 다해서 그냥 두개 없에버렸죠
<commaniakr> 저도 듀얼은 듀얼이죠
<samahui> 보통은 노트북이 좋아서 노트북에서 작업하고 도킹에 한대 더 물려놓고 쓰는정도라 목은 안아파요
<samahui> 다만 눈이 아파요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/mbi137q8v0222hf/AAD6EHdGsmS4Ahdffy-JM6QFa
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - Monday, Jan 19
<commaniakr> 22인치 모니터와 노트북 모니터 해서
<Seony> 어제 찍은 사진이에요
<commaniakr> 헠헠헠 시네미 디스플레이...
<Seony> 목 많이 안돌리게 최대한 각지게 돌렸는데,
<commaniakr> 기계식 키보드...
<Seony> 각이 질수록 불편해지네요..
<commaniakr> 그보다 구석의 저 휴지통은?!?!?
<samahui> 안봤습니다
<samahui> 흥
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 각 너무 잡으신거 같아요 약간 벌리세요
<Seony> 근데 벌리면 그만큼 목을 많이 돌려야하니까 그것도 좀 힘들구요...
<samahui> 아니면 한대를 메인으로 놓고 다른 한대는 옆으로 빼는겁니다.
<Seony> 역시 나이 먹어갈수록 힘들어져요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앞으로는 아예 그냥 큰거 한대만 쓰려구요
<samahui> 나이 먹을수록 눈이 말라가서 힘들어요
<samahui> 그것도 좋쵸
<commaniakr> http://commania.kr/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/3024613088_01f4ddbf.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<commaniakr> 제 책상입니다
<samahui> 꼭 큰거라기 보다는 고해상도에 적당한 크기로 가세요
<Seony> 깨끗하네요.  일부러 청소하고 찍은거 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 두대 쓰다가 한대로 줄이면 크기 문제가 아니라 쓰던 해상도 부족한게 좀 아쉽더라고요
<commaniakr> 지금은 쫌 더 더러운데..
<commaniakr> 공부하는 책상이라 빈공간에 어지를 수가 없습니다.
<Seony> 음... 해상도도 그렇긴한데, 모니터에서 멀어질수록 자꾸만 고개를 앞으로 쭉 빼는 현상이 생기더라구요...
<Seony> 노안이 오는건 아닌거 같은데 ㅋ
<commaniakr> 원래 고삼때는 저기에 모니터가 없었죠..
<commaniakr> 지금 모니터 구입은 알파스캔 2477 생각하고 있는데
<commaniakr> 써보신 분들 계세요?
<samahui> 헬쥐에서 나온 와이드 모델은 어떠세요? 고해상도 모델 새로 나온거 같던데... 전 그게 땡기더군요
<Seony> 저도 그런거 좋을거 같아요
<samahui> 요즘 모니터 저렴하니 그냥 헬쥐로 가세요
<samahui> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=627882742&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<myobot> [링크 제목] G마켓 - -즉시출고~LG전자 시네뷰 34UC97 곡면모니터
<samahui> 요런거 사세요 Seony님은 ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 저...렴....
<Seony> 오오
<Seony> 차라리 이런게 낫겠는데요
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2803154&cate=113959 좀 저렴하게 작게 가려면 요걸로
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<myobot> [링크 제목] LG전자 시네뷰 29UM55 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<Seony> 어차피 썬더볼트 디스플레이 한대값이네요
<samahui> 29인치 다음에 제가 구입할놈은 이겁니다
<samahui> 앞에꺼는 너무 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 모니터 가격이면 컴을 좋은거 한대 맞출수있어서 아직은 시기상조인거 같고 아래꺼는 가격도 괜찮네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> Seony님은 위에꺼 사세요
<commaniakr> 위의 제 사진은 옛날 사진이고
<commaniakr> 지금은 제가 만들었던 책상 마운트가 부러져서
<commaniakr> 순정 받침대로 세워놨는데요
<Seony> 위에꺼 진짜 맘에 들어요
<commaniakr> 이거 벽면에 딱 붙일 때는 책상 공간이 많이 났는데
<samahui> 저도 마음에는 들어요
<samahui> 모니터는 모니터 암이 진리예요
<samahui> 자리도 많이 남고 시아 조절도 좋고요
<Seony> 오 이거 썬더볼트도 지원하네요
<commaniakr> 순정받침대는 20cm 정도가 벽면에서 떠 버리는-_-
<commaniakr> 책상자리가 이젠 책 하나 놓기에도 벅차네요.
<samahui> 지르세요~ Seony님 ㅋㅋ
<commaniakr> 모니터 암을 당연히 생각해 봤는데
<commaniakr> 지금 모니터는 베사홀 지원 x
<commaniakr> 새로 사도 벽면이 석고보드네요...
<samahui> Seony님 저거 잘 지르면 110만원선까지 있네요
<samahui> 외국은 더 싸지 않을까 싶어요
<Seony> samahui, 아직 아마존에서 취급 안하네요
<Seony> 취급하면 그때 지르겠습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 그런가요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 아무튼 지르세요 ~
<samahui> 확실히 두개 놓는것 보다 공간적으로나 시야각이나 편의성에서 훨 좋겠네요
<Seony> 네  저런걸 원했거든요
<samahui> 곡면이니 영화볼때도 몰입감도 뛰어나고요
<Seony> 근데 사실, 30인치 모니터 2개 놓고 쓰는게 불편할거라고 생각해본적은 없었어요
<samahui> 저걸로 트리플 구현해 거진 빙둘러진 환경 만든 사람도 봤는걸요
<Seony> 24인치 트리플도 너무 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 저 늙었나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 제가 다 해보고 내린 결론은 27인치정도 듀얼이 딱 좋아요
<samahui> 넘어가면 눈아프고 목아프고 심란해요
<Seony> 전 눈은 괜찮아요
<samahui> 안구건조증 옮겨드립니다~
<Seony> 근데 한쪽만 계속 보니까 고개가 아파서 ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 전 모니터가 TN패널이라 눈이 엄청 피로하네요 지금
<Seony> commaniakr: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/7xq58g85bggqwu8/AAARCFGGMg-ZVBFTpuhKR2XKa
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - Tuesday, Jan 20
<commaniakr> 여기분들은 다 기본으로 IPS 쓰시겠죠?ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 썬더볼트 디스플레이는 27인치네요'
<samahui> IPS를 쓰긴 하지만 기본은 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 노트북 중 TP는 ISP가 귀하거든요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 그런 면에서 보면 레티나가 확실히 좋긴 좋더라구요
<samahui> 레티나 좋쵸~
<samahui> 델은 IPS에 무슨 RGB해서 색감은 더 뛰어나요
<commaniakr> 저희 집 거실 컴퓨터 모니터가 7년 된 중소기업 제품인데도 IPS더라고요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요....
<samahui> 사진이나 그래픽 전문가가 선호하는 액정이라더군요... 덕분에 액정만 다른 노트북보다 30만냥이상 비쌌죠
<commaniakr> 동생을 꼬드겨 가져다 끼워봤지만 알 수 없는 화면 노이즈가 생겨서 노트북과는 사용 불가...
<commaniakr> 아 혹시 이거 여쭤봐도 될까요
<commaniakr> HDMI-DVI 변환잭으로 특정 모니터에 연겨하면
<commaniakr> 붉은색과 초록색의 배드픽셀? 비슷한 게 생겨나며
<Seony> 신호 손실이 좀 있겠죠
<Bluedusk__> 전
<Bluedusk__> 맥북에어를 씁니다.
<samahui> DVI케이블 이상이라 봅니다만
<Bluedusk__> 이거 ips 패널인가요??
<Bluedusk__> ... tn 패널 같기도 한데.;
<commaniakr> 아 죄송합니다 좀 경솔한 발언이었네요;;
<samahui> 모델에 따라서 다를껄요
<samahui> 구모델은 TN저해상도 액정이였죠
<commaniakr> 근데 제 모니터는 CCFL 수명이 거의 다해서 진짜로 피로해요..
<Seony> 이번주는 코딩하느라 내내 머리 굴렸으니, 이번 토/일요일은 진짜 vpn 접속 안하고 2일 연속으로 놀겁니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 팍팍 노세요~
<commaniakr> 그래서 바꿔보려고 생각하다 여기서도 얘기가 나왔는데 백만원대 모니터 이야기가 오갈줄은;
<samahui> 모니터 수명 다하면 조용히 보내주고 새로 구입해주는겁니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 괜찮은 모델 20만원 이하로 많아요
<samahui> 다나X 들어가서 찾아보세요
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니 모니터 애플케어 사는걸 잊었네요...
<samahui> 크기 해상도 정하고 가격 정해놓고 검색하면 금방 찾을 수 있을겁니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 딱히 질문하러 온 건 아니고요ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 고장나면 이제 자연스레 핼쥐로 이동하시겠군요
<commaniakr> 혹시 여기분들도 알파스캔같은 제품 쓰시나 궁금해서요ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 지금 모니터가 헬쥐제품이에요 사실
<samahui> 알파스캔도 나쁘지는 않아요... 다만 사후처리 등에서 말썽 생길까봐 누구에게 추천하고 하진 않습니다
<samahui> 패널은 거진 헬쥐나 삼성들어가거든요
<samahui> 중소기업들
<Seony> 음..... 애플케어 샀어야했는데...
<samahui> 고장나면 헬뤼 지를 기회인겁니다
<samahui> 그냥 둗세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 중고로 팔때라도 값 더 받아야죠
<samahui> 컴플릿커버 남았을때 파는겁니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥미니 애플케어도 사야하나 말아야하나 고민 중이에요
<samahui> 전 델 컴플릿커버 갱신하려다 안했어요... 내년까지 쓰다 고장나면 수리비용을 핑게로 신제품 사려고 는 속마음 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 근데 이놈 맘에 들어서 아마도 쭈욱 안고 가지 않을까 싶은게 함정이라는...
<Seony> 그거 진짜 맘에 드시나보네요
<samahui> 네 오랜만에 맘에 드는놈이라서 버리기 힘드네요
<commaniakr> samahui님 델 노트북인가요?
<samahui> 해상도 좋고 화면 좋고 성능좋고 튼튼하고 확장성좋고 어디 나무랄곳이 없네요
<samahui> 델 웍스입니다
<samahui> 프리시젼
<samahui> 다 좋은데... 들고다니기 부담되는 무게가 가끔 딴마음을 품게 해주죠
<samahui> 덕분에 HP얇고 초고해상도를 구입했다가 마눌님께 빼앗길 수 있었죠
<samahui> 아무튼... TP만 바라보다 레노버의 만행으로 옮겨와서 처음 만족스러운 녀석입니다
<samahui> hp엘리트북도 좋았지만 녀석은 키감이 정말 종이판 두드리는 기분이였고 이녀석은 키감도 TP못지않게 좋아요
<jason_kr> auto wiz: HowBou condition ?
<jason_kr> Blue dusk__: 나 6시쯤 선유도 근처가는데...내가 저녁밥 사도 돼여?
<Seony> 오오 저녁....
<samahui> 저녁번개!?
<commaniakr> 혹시 노트북 쓰시는 분들 14.04에서 무선랜 이슈 있으세요?
<commaniakr> 가끔씩 비밀번호 물어보고 연결 안되는 문제
<Seony> 음.... 저는 없는거 같네요
<jason_kr> 하하하 번개는 번개죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 무선랜 문제는 없네요
<jason_kr> 저도 없
<samahui> 불금은 즐겨야죠.~ 즐거운 시간들 보내세요
<jason_kr> Blue dusk__: 강남맨이 모처럼 영등포에 왔다는데..밥 한끼 사 믹이려고요
<commaniakr> 무선랜도 갈아 끼워야 되겠군요ㅠㅠ 우분투 완벽호환되는 무선랜을 찾아봐야겠네요
<jason_kr> 시간되면 누구든 와도 됩니다. 특히 써니님 환영 ㅋ
<samahui> commaniakr: 무선랜 문제가 아니라 공유기 문제일수도 있습니다. 무선보안관련 설정 만져보세요
<samahui> 시간되도 Seony님 오시려면 워프! 하는 수밖에 없자나요!
<commaniakr> samahui: 윈도우에서는 문제가 없거든요... 무선랜을 여러번 껐다 켰다 하면 우분투에서도 잘 작동합니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 내년에....
<Seony> 저번에 국제시장 영화 봤었는데, 가수 남진이 월남전 파병을 갔다왔더라구요
<Seony> 정말 대단한 사람 같아요
<samahui> 내년에 오시면 그 매운 돈까스 집에서 모임해요
<Seony> 거기서 살아서 돌아온 것도 대단하고...
<commaniakr> 전 정주영 회장 나오는 장면이 기억에 남네요
<commaniakr> 아저씨 우리 나라에서 어떻게 배를 만들어요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 하는 그...
<commaniakr> 트럭에 현대 로고 뙇...
<samahui> 남진 나훈아 비교할때 꼭 빠지지 않던 내용이 월남참전이였죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다들 국제시장을 보셨군요
<Seony> 네 정말 재밌던데요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 전 아기 보느라 ...국제시장을 놀러가본게 다예요
<Seony> 네이버 평점이 9.5인가 그런데, 평론가 평점은 5.5
<Seony> 걔네들은 대체 뭐가 기준인지...
<samahui> 평론가 주장은 어른들이 항상 이야기해서 이미 알만큼 아는 이야기 또 우려먹는다 였죠
<commaniakr> 초반에 정치적인 해석이 좀 있었는데 직접 가서 보니 큰 부담은 없었어요.
<Seony> 한마디로, 추억팔이 한다 그거네요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 그래서 평점은 별로였던걸로 기억합니다.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 나훈아 씨는 참전 2번 했죠? 입대 군생활을 2번 했나?
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<jason_kr> Bluedusk__: 시간되면 ping 주거나 전화로 연락줘요~
<Bluedusk__> ping jason_kr
<Bluedusk__> 이렇게요?
<commaniakr> ping commaniakr
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 윗 글 봤우?
<jason_kr> 본인 핑은 beep 안뜰껄요? commania kr
<Bluedusk__> 네
<Bluedusk__> 읽었어요
<Bluedusk__> 근데 지금 마무리 하는 분위기인데
<commaniakr> commaniakr님으로부터 CTCP PING 1421949687546931을(를) 받았습니다
<commaniakr> * commaniakr으로부터 핑 회신: 0.61초
<commaniakr> 이렇게 뜨네요
<Bluedusk__> 6시 좀 넘을수도 있을꺼 같아요..
<jason_kr> 오 commania kr
<Bluedusk__> 어 그럼 번개 하는건가요?
<commaniakr> 네?
<Bluedusk__> 섬에서??!?!? 선유도?!
<Bluedusk__> 이왕 섬이면 하와이가 더 좋긴 한데
<jason_kr> Bluedusk__: 난 혜화동에서 저녁 사주려고 일부러 선유도로 가고 있는 중
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 시간 되시는 분들 6시 나 6시 반까지 당산역으로 와도 돼요
<Bluedusk__> 헐 jason_kr 너무 멀리 오시는거 아닌가요?
<Bluedusk__> 이러시면 넘 부담스러운데요 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  사시는곳 목동 근처라고 하지 않으셨어요???!?
<samahui> 부담느끼시라고 저러시는겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 글고보니 오전에 부평다녀오느라 목동과 당산역을 다 지나쳐 왓군요
<jason_kr> 난 지금 혜화에서 목동으로 귀가중. 목동 도착하기 직전이 당산이나 선유도에요. 부담 가면 니가 쏘세요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저봐요~ 부담줘서 쏘개하기 전법! 역시 프로십니다
<jason_kr> 푸하하하
<Bluedusk__> ㅇ ㅏ 프로.;
<commaniakr> 그러니까 핑 기능을 사용하면 상대방에게 알림음이 나는군요
<commaniakr> 아얄씨는 이제 배우는 입장이라... 잘 부탁드립니다
<samahui> 당산에서 만나시면 곱창드시는건가요? 거기 곱창이 유명하죠?
<samahui> 아니면 생고기?
<samahui> 아무튼 고기 맛집이 좀 있던게 기억나네요
<jason_kr> 예 곱창 잘 하는 곳 있고...
<Seony> 아 갑자기 배고프네요
<samahui> 저도 배고파요
<markers_> 흠 요새 취업하기 많이 힘든가요
<markers_> 대기업 소리만 들어서 그런가 -_-;
<samahui> 목표로 하는 직종이 뭐냐에 따라서 다르죠
<Bluedusk__> 울회사는
<Bluedusk__> 엔지니어 못구해서
<Bluedusk__> 허덕이....
<jason_kr> 40년이상된 식당도 많아요
<samahui> 대기업 공무원 등 노리면 힘든게 맞고 중소기업이나 특수직들 노리면 사람이 없고 그렇쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk__> 지만 오라고 하고 싶진 않네요
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  된장찌개 하나로 빌딩올린집은 가봤어요
<markers_> 음...회사일 자체는 si 분야같은데, 주말 반납 가능여부를 물어보고 2500정도 준다는데 ㅡ.,ㅡ....
<samahui> 40년 이상된 식당도 식당나름이지... 맛집이라 버틴 집은 괜찮은데 그냥 40년 버틴 집들도 있더군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 40년째 식탁 6 개 놓고 장사하는 간판없는 북어국집도 있고요
<commaniakr> 다들 칼퇴근 하시는 것 같아요ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 가슴이 바닥에 닿을 정도로 팔굽혀펴기를 하면, 보통 몇개 정도까진 해야 괜찮은 체력이에요?
<samahui> 칼퇴근은 꿈입니다... 가끔 이루어지는 꿈 ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> 그게 오늘 이루어졌군요+_+
<Bluedusk__> Markers,  업체명이 뭔데요??
<samahui> 전 바닦에 닿을 정도로 60여개 하고 손떨립니다
<markers_> 그 괜찮은 체력이 기준이 모호한데요 -ㅁ-;;; 좀 건강하면 100개는 거뜬하게 하지 않을까요
<Seony> 오오.. 100개면 어마어마하군요
<Bluedusk__> Seony,  전 바닥에 닿을정도로 팔굽혀펴기 하나도 못하지 않을까 싶네요...
<jason_kr> Blued usk__: 님이 말한 된장찌개 집은 또순이네 된장찌개인데 그 집은 고기 품질이 비도덕적이에요  그래서 빌딩  올린 거죠. 뉴스에도 여러번 났어요. 고기 속인다고...
<markers_> 지노시스템이라고 합니다.
<Bluedusk__> 일단 무릅을 펴고 버틸수 있르지..;;
<Seony> 음... 난 아직 멀었구나...
<samahui> 채중이 줄면 100개 넘게도 하고 체중이 지금 같아서는 60개 하면 손이 부들부들 거리죠
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  아 그렇군요..
<markers_> Seony : 근데 체력이라는게 좀 모호한게 체지방이  얼마인지 그걸로 측정하는게 더 나을거 같아요  수치적으로.
<Seony> 네 좀 그렇긴 해요
<Seony> 팔근육 키우는게 쉽지 않네요
<samahui> 저 어제 해봤는데 딱 60개하고 뻣어서 마누라가 으이그~ 쯧쯧 했죠 ㅜㅜ
<markers_> 아무튼 전 크로스핏 하고 있는데 트레니어? 혹은 운동 좀한다는분은 100개정도는 하면 약간 허덕이는 정도를 보았습니다. 물론 전 20개도 벅차지만요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 바닥에 닿을 정도로 해서 팔굽혀펴기를 하면, 저는 40개도 못하겠더라구요
<samahui> 전 팔굽혀 펴기를 그냥 안하고 단개를 나눠서합니다. 손 벌려서 하다 점점 모으고 다시 벌리면서
<Seony> 네 벌려서 하면 가슴근육을 쓰기때문에 좀 더 수월하죠
<samahui> 그리고 집는 위치를 위 중간 아래 그렇게 놓고 나눠서 하고요
<samahui> 어제는 오랜만이라 몇개 가능한가 세보느라 그냥 정석대로 팍팍 내려가면서 했는데 딱 60개 채우고 부들부들... 지금 타이핑하면서도 팔꿈치 위 팔뚝이 저려요
<Seony> 오오~
<Seony> 음... 아 내가 운동을 잘못하고있나 ㅎㅎ
<commaniakr> IT 직종은 틈날 때마다 운동하는 게 참 중요할 것 같아요.. 저도 운동 좀 해야 하는데...
<jason_kr> Bluedusk__:  5분후 선유도 도착 예정, 내 시간 여유 있으니 천천히 지금 나와요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오늘은 운동하는 날이니까 지금 하면 안될 거 같고, 2일 후에 한 번 측정 해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 천천히 지금 나와요 => 지금 바로 나오라는 말씀 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 프로~
<markers_> 흠 ㅡ.,ㅡ
<markers_> 연봉 2600이면 도대체 세금떼서 얼마나 받는거죠??
<samahui> 나가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 하하하
<pchero_work> 세후 180?
<Seony> 세전으로 월 200이니까, 다 떼면 한 170 되지않나요?
<Seony> 180은 안될 거에요.  건강보험이랑 연금만 해도 20은 될거 같아요
<markers_> 저 서울에 저 돈 받고서 생활이 가능한가요???;;
<samahui> 살기 나름이죠
<pchero_work> 저돈으로 생활했는데.. 괜찮습니다.
<samahui> 우선 집이 중요하죠... 자기 집이거나 전세면 살만합니다
<samahui> 그리고 부양 가족이 없어야 살만하죠 ㅎㅎ
<markers_> 회사가 야근은 기본 주말2일반납은 상시대기 라는데 ㅡㅡ;;;
<samahui> SI 인가요?
<samahui> 그럼 이해가는 조건이군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<markers_> 내가 이상한건가 우리나라가 이상한건가 어떻게 저 돈으로 저금하고 서울지역에 살 수 있는거지 -_-; ㅋ
<pchero_work> 힘들겠지만.. 버틸만 합니다.
<markers_> 대기업이 아니면 모두다 저런건가요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<pchero_work> 저금도 해요.
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 초봉?
<markers_> 네 초봉.
<pchero_work> 초봉 2600이면
<samahui> 초봉 저정도면 준수하죠
<pchero_work> 중견기업쯤 될 것같은데..
<markers_> 아 그런가요 ㄷ
<samahui> 대기업이 요즘 3000위아래니까요
<markers_> 석사 졸업인데 신입으로 대우하는거 같고...쩝;
<samahui> 다만 힘들게 굴릴 가능성이 농후해 보입니다 조건을보니 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero_work> ...
<pchero_work> gjf
<pchero_work> 헐..
<markers_> 머 잘하는거야 없지만.
<pchero_work> 석사면 이야기가 좀 다른데..
<samahui> 그러게요
<markers_> 학사 기준은 2500이고 석사는 2600이라는데
<samahui> 석사면 대리급 인정해주는데요 보통
<samahui> 더달라고 하세요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 일단 연봉 2600 으로 "혼자서"생활 가능합니다..
<markers_> 대우는 상관없는데 서울에서 혼자 살거 아니면 어느정도 여유돈은 생겨야 된다고 생각하는데 정말 월세 내고 이러고 다니면서 서울에 생활하면 가능한 돈이지가 좀 의문이 드네요 저는
<samahui> 조건이 주말도 반납이라면서요
<markers_> 네
<samahui> 밥먹는거 빼고 돈들어갈일이없어요 시간이 없으니까 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 버티는건 가능해요.
<pchero_work> 즐기신다는건.. 힘들어요.
<markers_> 항시 반납은 아니고 상시 대기 조건인데 얘기하는걸로봐선 야근은 항시 인거 같고 주말은 =_=..... 안 하는 날이 적겟죠?;;;
<pchero_work> 그런데 그건 연봉의 문제가 아니라, 근무 조건의 문제 같구요.
<samahui> 휴가 못가고 야근하다보면 돈 쓸 시간이 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 저녁은 회사 식대로 처리...
<markers_> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 식대를 파악하세요
<samahui> 월급에 포함인지 식대 따로인지
<markers_> 그렇군요. 시간이 없어서 돈을 못 쓰는거군요 삼성처럼 ㅡㅡ;;
<Seony> 지금 얘기하는 것과 관련된 주제네요 http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=335885&no=909&weekday=tue
<myobot> [링크 제목] 가우스전자 :: 네이버 만화
<Seony> 가우스전자 ㅎㅎ
<markers_> 보통 야근 하게 되면
<markers_> 야근 수당 얼마나 주죠?;
<markers_> 야근하는데 야근수당 없는건가 -ㄱ
<Seony> 저런 회사에서는 수당 안줄걸요
<markers_> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<markers_> OTL 왜 외국으로 도피해야되는지 알것 같네요
<Seony> SI 라고 하는 쪽이 IT업계에서 유명하잖아요
<samahui> 고런걸 잘 따져봐야죠
<Seony> 구직활동을 아직 안해보셔서 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 야근 수당 기대하시면 안될것 같아요.
<samahui> 식대는 월급에 포함이 되는가? 야근수당은 있는가? 주말 반납하면 추가수당 주는가 등등
<pchero_work> ì°¸
<pchero_work> 이거 중요한건데..
<pchero_work> 연봉으로 계약을 하셨으면.
<pchero_work> 월급이 연봉/12 인지, 연봉/13인지를 꼭 확인하셔야 해요.
<markers_> 이게 물어보니깐 호봉제인데
<pchero_work> 호봉제라도요
<markers_> 연봉 관련해서 정보를 전혀 언급을 안하네요 ;;;
<Seony> 나도 올해에는 꼭 진급해야하는데...
<pchero_work> 안물어보셨으니까요..
<Seony> 올해 안에 진급하는게 목표입니다.
<markers_> 면접 보고나서 회사 나오실건지 그거만 물어보고 돈 얼마 줄건지 물어보지도 않고 ㅡㅡ;; 갑갑해서 물어보니 딱 2600 입니다. 이말 끝 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 인터넷으로 검색해보세요 회사이름으로 검색하면 나오지 않을까 싶은데요
<pchero_work> 회사이름이
<pchero_work> 뭐에요?
<markers_> 제가 잘못한거군요 물어봐야되는데
<pchero_work> 구직하시기전에
<pchero_work> 꼭 확인해야 할 사이트가 몇군데 있어요.
<markers_> 지노시스템 입니다. 전 찾아봣는데 안 나오더라구여 연봉관련해서는
<samahui> 면접전에 회사에 대해서 알아보고 가지 않는군요 요즘은
<pchero_work> http://it.nodong.net
<myobot> [링크 제목]
<pchero_work> http://okjsp.net
<myobot> [링크 제목]
<Seony> 꿀위키에는 없네요
<commaniakr> 가우스 전자 댓글에...
<pchero_work> 여기 두 곳에서 꼭 회사명으로 검색하셔야 해ㅛ.
<commaniakr> 한국사람들은 야로 시작하는 단어와 친숙하죠 야자,야근,야구, 야동...
<markers_> 야동 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<commaniakr> 이제 다 막힌다면서요ㄷㄷ
<samahui> 전 먼저 나가볼께요... 오늘 잡히면 술마셔야되서 도망갑니다
<samahui> 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요~
<commaniakr> 야동말고 야자와 야근을 막아주세요 젭알...
<samahui> 대기타다 칼퇴근! 하고 집에가서 애나봐야겠어요.
<samahui> 나중에뵈요~
<Seony> 들어가세요
<commaniakr> 네 안녕히가세요~
<commaniakr> 우분투 터치는 언제 제품으로 나올까요..
<commaniakr> 예전에 갤럭시 넥서스 쓸 때 프리뷰 올려보고 했었는데 그때도 상당히 완성도가 됐었는데...
<Seony> 우분투 터치는 언제 나올지 모르겠네요
<Seony> 샘오취리 진짜사나이 나간다네요 ㅎ
<commaniakr> 누군지 몰라서 검색해보니 뉴스 뜨네요
<Seony> 비정상회담 안보시나봐요
<commaniakr> TV를 잘 안봐요
<commaniakr> 집에 jtbc도 안 나오고요
<Seony> 비정상회담만큼은 추천합니다...
<Seony> 재밌기도 하거니와 배우는 것도 있거든요
<commaniakr> 네..
<markers_> 이거 리눅스 파티션 잡을때 기존에 있는 거 마운트 시켜서 할 수 있지 않나요? 설치때? 왜 안되는거지 -ㅁ-;;
<commaniakr> 되지 않나요? home 파티션 분리시켜놓고 쓰다가 재설치할 때 포맷안하고 그냥 붙인 기억이 있는데...
<commaniakr> 혹시 루트 파티션은 필히 포맷해야 한다던지...
<markers_> centos 7.0 으로 바뀌더니 ui 상으로는 어떻게 해야될지 모르겟네요
<commaniakr> 우분투와 센토스6.0에선 잘 되던데요.
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 아름다운...
<DarkCircle> 불금이니 \-ㅛ-/ 닭을 먹어라~
<DarkCircle> 닭에 굶주린 자들이여~
<DarkCircle> 1인 1닭은 그들의 것이니 \-ㅠ-/
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  저녁 잘먹었습니다. (__)
<Bluedusk_> 전 이제 집에 들어왔네용
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요~
<ipter> ??
<ipter> 반갑습니다.
<pchero_work> 아
<pchero_work> 어제 GTA5 예판 질렀어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 콘솔로 해보신분 계세요?
<ipter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipter> 콘솔게임기가 없어요.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 그동안 계속 손가락만 빨다가.. 이제야 드디어..!
<ipter> 부럽습니다.
<ipter> 좋은 금요일 보내시나요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 금요일 아침? 귿 모닝여요~
<Work^Seony> 네 금요일입니다 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 지금 하는 프로젝트는 대략의 기한을 정해 놓은 거요?
<jason_kr> ical 같은 거요.
<Work^Seony> http://fullcalendar.io/ 이거 이용해서 만드는 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 저기서 직접 테스트 해보실 수 있습니다
<myobot> [링크 제목] FullCalendar - JavaScript Event Calendar (jQuery plugin)
<Work^Seony> 기한은 제가 징징대서 안정했어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 대단한 징징 이군요. ㅎ 축하
<Work^Seony> 캘린더 클릭하면 뭘 할건지 팝업 뜨고, 이벤트를 움직이거나 조정하면 시간 변경하고 등등이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> db 는 머 쓰는 거요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 걍 mysql 써요
<jason_kr> 예, 일반. OK
<Work^Seony> 저 캘린더가 상당히 잘만들어져있어요
<Work^Seony> 개인이 프로젝스 삼아서 만든건데, 캘린더 오브젝트를 컨트롤할 수 있게끔 API까지 만들어놓고,
<Work^Seony> 거의 왠만한건 다 건드릴 수 있어요
<jason_kr> 구글 캘린더 또는 썬더버드 캘린더와 비교하면요?
<jason_kr> (저 자꾸 오타나는 것이 자라'는 신호) ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 괴물들이 모여서 만든 거랑은 아무래도 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 구글캘린더의 경우는, 사내 내부망에서 돌릴 수 없다는 단점이 있구요...
<jason_kr> 괴물?이...어느쪽? 아~ 그쵸. 구글은
<Work^Seony> 썬더버드는 여럿이서 같이 쓸 수 없고...
<Work^Seony> 저거는 자바스크립트로만 만들어진거라, 어디서든 쓸 수 있어요
<jason_kr> 썬더가 긍가요. 오~
<Work^Seony> 지금까지 만든걸 보여드리고 싶은데, 이게 외부에서는 작동이 안되는거라 아쉽네요
<jason_kr> 구글칼'이...코어를 못 갖고 나오나~ 흠..
<jason_kr> 쏘스를 못갖고 나오나요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 아무래도 그렇지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오픈소스 아니잖아요
<jason_kr> 아, 난 몰라서 하는 질문였어요.
<jason_kr> 신중하게 잘 선택했겠죠.
<jason_kr> 나도 PIMS 쪽에 관심은 있었는데. 스크랩 해 놓은 자료가 어딨나 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 아마 구글캘린더 소스가 공개됐어도 아마 저는 못썼을 거에요.
<jason_kr> 또 뵈요~ ^^
<Work^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 건 왜요?
<jason_kr> 맞지 않아서?
<Work^Seony> 지금 만드는게 걍  PIM은 아니구요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Work^Seony> 강의실이 5개가 있고, 수업에 필요한 장비들이 여러개 있을 때,
<Work^Seony> 이걸 학기 시작하기 전에 미리 예약하는 용도로 쓰는 거거든요
<Work^Seony> 장비들의 경우는 며칠 전에 예약하구요...
<Work^Seony> 교수나 강사가 예약을 하면,
<Work^Seony> 기술지원 사무실에서 일하는 애들이 미리 준비를 해주는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 이미 예약이 된 장비는 같은 시간대에 예약이 되면 안되는 조건이 붙어야하고,
<Work^Seony> 강의실도 마찬가지구요...
<jason_kr> 충분히 필요한....이해도 되고요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그런식으로 여러가지 조건이 붙게 되더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 가장 어려운게,
<Work^Seony> 반복 스케쥴이에요
<Work^Seony> 몇월며칠부터 몇월며칠 사이에, 월수금 같은 시간 반복이라던가...
<Work^Seony> 이거 다루는게 너무 어렵더라구요..
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> 그거...구글에서도 애먹었던 부분여요.
<Work^Seony> 기술적으로는, 반복되는 스케쥴은 하나의 이벤트로 취급되어야하는데요,
<jason_kr> 지금도 완벽하쟎아요.
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 중간에 한두개만 수정을 원할 경우 이걸 처리하기가 너무 어려워요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 직원들이랑 미팅을 하는 과정에서,
<Work^Seony> 프로젝트가 점점 산으로 가고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎ 고민되겠지만, 아주 큰 경험도 되겠네요.
<jason_kr> ^^ 또 뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 넵 주무세요
<ipter> \휴
<ipter> 저 이제 술 못마시겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipter> 맥주한병(500)만 마셔도
<ipter> 이렇게 죽을듯이 힘드네요.
<ipter> 말이되나요?
<ipter> 한창 마셔야할 나이에 말이죠.
<ipter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 원래 술 못드시는건 아니구요?
<ipter> autowiz: 일어나요.
<ipter> 원래 못마시긴 한거 같지만..이정도는 아니었는데 참 많이 망가진거 같아요.
<ipter> 헉
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요 고생하시네요...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-24
<ipter> 어머니 데려다 드렸습니다.
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<ipter> 어어!!!
<ipter> 사!마!휘!님!
<ipter> 주말에 어쩐일이세요?
<LinDol> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 린도르사마
<Bluedusk_> 출근안하심?\
<LinDol> 네넨
<LinDol> 졸리네여
<LinDol> 조금 더 자야.. -ㅅ-
<samahui_> 전 급한 일이 있어서 잠시 나왔어요
<samahui_> 오늘도 모임은 못갈거 같아요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_> ipeter님은 뭐하세요? 오늘 모임가시나요?
<LinDol> 아 뭔가 피곤한데 잠은 잘 수가 없네요
<LinDol> 아함.
<ipter> 오늘 무슨 모임이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 오늘 우분투 공식 모임 있는거 같던데요
<samahui_> 우분투 공지보세요 ㅎ ㅎ 우분투 모임이요
<samahui_> 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요 전 일보러 또 나가봐야겠네요
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 모임이나 가고 운동이나 가고 싶어요
<samahui_> 나중에 뵈요~
<autowiz__> 피 터 님 일 어 나 세 요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잉위맘스틴 오케스트라 앨범 너무 좋은데요...
<Work^Seony> 이런 환상적인 음악을 이제서야 듣다니...
<autowiz__> 흠흠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한 곡 추천해드립니다 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAq817mTb50
<myobot> [링크 제목] Yngwie .J. Malmsteen - Fugue [HD 1080p] - YouTube
<Work^Seony> 메탈 안듣는 분들도 이건 들으실 수 있을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 아마 이 앨범은 몇달 동안 매일매일 들을 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 처음 듣는 순간부터 지금까지 계속 듣고 있거든요...
<autowiz__> 서니님 DB 작업도 종종 하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 어떤 작업요?
<Work^Seony> 보통 제가 하는건, 디비가 잘 굴러가게만 해요
<autowiz__> 이관이라던가 용량 확인이나 자료 확인 이라던가
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런건 아주 가끔요
<Work^Seony> 중요한 디비작업은 DBA가 하는 편이에요
<autowiz__> tablespace 목록을 dba_tables 에서 가져와서
<autowiz__> 다시 table 목록을 dba_tables 에서 가져와서
<Work^Seony> 음... 그런건 그 애플리케이션 만든 애들이 해요
<autowiz__> 그 값 ( table 이름) 들로 for 처럼 쿼리를 날리고 싶은데
<autowiz__> 그냥 테이블별 레코드 갯수 보고싶은거 뿐인데 생각보다 힘드네요
<Work^Seony> 왠지 간단해보이는데요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 데이터베이스 안에 있는 테이블들에 있는 레코드 갯수만 보고싶다는 거죠?
<autowiz__> 그죠? 간단해보였는데
<Work^Seony> 전체 데이터베이스요? 아님 특정 데이터베이스만요?
<autowiz__> 특정이긴한데 수십개 정도 되요
<autowiz__> 어제는 결국 쿼리를 겁나 길개 만들수 밖에 없었거든요. 테이블 당 한줄 씩 일일이 다 넣어서만들다보니
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 pl/sql 짜셔야할 거 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> 아니면 걍 간단하게 php로 짜서 돌리세요
<Work^Seony> php 쓰면 쉽게 하실 수 있으니...
<autowiz__> 아 php 잘하시는분들 넘 부럽습니다
<autowiz__> 이런건 아무 문제도 안될테네
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 도와드릴까요
<autowiz__> 안될테니
<Work^Seony> 퇴근시간 다되가서 일하기 싫어요.  걍 대충 시간 때우다 가려구요
<autowiz__> 아이고 서니님은 다른거 하셔야지요 제가 직접 해볼께요 .. 퇴근 몇시간 남으신거에요?
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<autowiz__> 어 ? 피터님이다
<ipeter> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04-vsftpd/
<myobot> [링크 제목] How to setup FTP server on ubuntu 14.04 ( VSFTPD )
<ipeter> 예전에 다시 서버 살렸는데
<Work^Seony> 퇴근은... 20분 남았는데, 저는 40분 후에 나갈 거에요
<ipeter> 원격으로 ssh가 안되는데,
<ipeter> 아무래도 저 링크 맨 마지막 아래 단계때문에 안되는거 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 그냥 따라하지만 말고 공부를 다시 하셔야 할거 같습니다만.
<autowiz__> 같은일을 또 하신건가요? 계정 하나만 두고?
<ipeter> 아니요.
<ipeter> 그때 고친 이후로
<ipeter> 가만히 내버려뒀어요.
<ipeter> 단지 ssh가 원격으로 안되네요.
<Work^Seony> 이번주 진짜사나이에 여자들 나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 오오 그래요?
<Work^Seony> autowiz__, 전 진짜 괜찮으니까 제가 도와드릴께요 ㅎㅎ 말씀하세요
<autowiz__> 피터: 원격 ssh 가 언젠부터 안되는건가요?
<autowiz__> seony : select table_name from dba_tables where tablespace_name = 'SYST'
<autowiz__> 결과가 a b c 이렇게 나온다 하면
<autowiz__> select count(*) "SYST.TSYI010_M" from SYST.TSYI010_M ;
<autowiz__> select count(*) "SYST.TSYI010_D" from SYST.TSYI010_D ;
<autowiz__> select count(*) "SYST.TSYH020_M" from SYST.TSYH020_M ;
<autowiz__> 이렇게 하면 결과가
<autowiz__> SQL>
<autowiz__>  TSYD030_M
<autowiz__> ----------
<autowiz__>      27423
<autowiz__> SQL>
<autowiz__> TSYC020_M8
<autowiz__> ----------
<autowiz__>          7
<autowiz__> SQL>
<autowiz__> TSYC010_M8
<autowiz__> ----------
<autowiz__>        492
<autowiz__> 이런식으로 보기 싫게 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, mysql에 있는 모든 데이터베이스에서, 각각의 데이터베이스 안에 있는 테이블들에 있는 레코드수를 뽑으면  되는거죠?
<autowiz__> 네 그렇습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 그럼 잠시만요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 그래서 쿼리를 좀 만들어보니
<autowiz__> select
<autowiz__> 	count(*)
<autowiz__> from
<autowiz__> 	(select 'SYST.TSYI010_M' tb_name , count(*) row_cnt from SYST.TSYI010_D
<autowiz__> 	union all
<autowiz__> 	select 'SYST.TSYI010_D' tb_name , count(*) row_cnt from SYST.TSYI010_D
<autowiz__> 	union all
<autowiz__> 	select 'SYST.TSYH020_M' tb_name , count(*) row_cnt from SYST.TSYH020_M
<autowiz__> 	union all
<autowiz__> 	select 'SYST.TSYH010_M' tb_name , count(*) row_cnt from SYST.TSYH010_M
<autowiz__> 	) ;
<Work^Seony> 출력은 어떤 방식으로 나오면 되는 거에요?
<autowiz__> 이렇게 하면
<autowiz__> tablename     count
<autowiz__> -----------   ---------------
<autowiz__> a                        100
<autowiz__> b                      150
<autowiz__> 이런식으로 바라고 있습죠 ^^
<Work^Seony> 그럼 제가 이해한대로 한 번 해볼께요
<Work^Seony> 모든 테이블을 다 뒤지면 되는거죠?
<autowiz__> 테이블 목록 가져오는건 별거 아닐거 같아요 그건 그때그때 달라지게 하기쉬울거 같아요
<autowiz__> 가져온걸로 count 쿼리 날리는 로직이 중요한 부분이지요
<Work^Seony> 네 그럼 일단 제가 이해한대로 먼저 해볼께요
<autowiz__> 여담입니다만 이거 하게 된게 , 최근에 갑자기 미치도록 증가하는 DB 가 생겨서
<Work^Seony> 참 근데, 테이블 이름은 뭘 기준으로 뽑아야되요?
<Work^Seony> 아 테이블이 아니라 컬럼
<autowiz__> 어느 테이블이 증가하는지 확인해볼 필요가 있을거 같아서 작업 하게 됐었습다.
<Work^Seony> 아 그냥 테이블만 뽑으면 되는군요
<autowiz__> 네 테이블만 뽑으면 되지요
<autowiz__> 사실 mysql 같은경우는 기본적으로는 테이블별로 파일이 따로 생성되니까 쉬운데
<autowiz__> 오라클이나 티베로는 tablespace 바탕으로 움직이다 보니 어느 테이블이 용량이 얼마나 되는지 레코드는 몇개인지 궁금해지더라구요.
<autowiz__> 물론 관리용 gui 툴을 쓰면 쉽게 뽑아줍니다만 , 스크립트로 한번 만들어 보고 싶어져서요
<autowiz__> 피터님~
<autowiz__> 혹시 꺼져 있는건 아닌가요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 두분 바쁘신것 같아서
<ipeter> 조용히 있었어요.
<ipeter> 공부하고 있었습니다.
<ipeter> usr/sbin/nologin
<ipeter> 이 파일이 뭔지에 대해서 공부하고 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 저 문에서서는 해당 계정을 ftp 접속 전용으로 만들려고
<autowiz__> 쉘 로그인이 안되게 만들어버립니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<autowiz__> 저 파일은 실제로 존제 하지 않아도 되는걸로 알고 있습니다. 상징적인 이름이지요
<ipeter> 맙소사네요.
<ipeter> 그래서 예전에 제 계정으로 로그인이 안되었던거군요.
<autowiz__> 쉘로그인 안되게 했다~ 는 식으로 . 실제로 파일을 둘 수 도 있구요
<autowiz__> 네 그렇지 말입니다.
<autowiz__> 그리고 저런거 작업 하나가 ssh 데몬 설정 자칫 조금 잘못 되면 ssh 접속 안되버리는 일도 생길 수 있지요
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> ssh 원격에서 못붙으니까
<autowiz__> 그래서 가급적 telnet 서버를 임시로 켜서
<ipeter> 엄청 답답하네요.
<autowiz__> 미리 접속해놓고 있으면서 작업 하는게 안전합니다.
<ipeter> 일단 어떻게든 이번 주말동안 이녀석좀 고쳐야겠어요.
<autowiz__> 포트는 열러 있는지부터 봐야겠지요
<ipeter> 네네.
<autowiz__> telnet    192.168.0.100    22
<autowiz__> 해서 화면에 ssh 어쩌고가 나오면 우선 포트는 열려 있는게 되겠습니다.
<samahui_> 주말 즐겁게들 보내세요
<samahui_> 일과 걱정은 내려놓고 그저 즐겁게 보내는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 서니님이랑 이야기 하다보니 순간 오늘이 금요일인줄 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 야근이나 그런거에 쩔어살지 않으니
<ipeter> 주말에 컴을 가지고 공부하게 되네요.
<Work^Seony> autowiz__, http://pastebin.com/gGAnWjij
<myobot> [링크 제목] [PHP] <?php $db_username = ''; $db_password = ''; $db = new mysqli ('localhost', - Pastebin.com
<Work^Seony> 이거 한 번 돌려보세요
<autowiz__> 아이고 고생하셧
<autowiz__> 고생하셨습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아니에요  저도 좋은 경험 했어요
<Work^Seony> 받으셔서,
<Work^Seony> php -f filename.php
<autowiz__> 감사합니다 넙죽.. 서버 올라오면 잘 쓰겠습니다. 거기 학교 전기 작업한다고 저녁까지 정전이라는군요
<Work^Seony> 하시면 터미널에서 실행됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 저기에다 ansi 코드 넣으면 아마 쉘스크립트마냥 비슷할거에요
<autowiz__> -f 는 뭔가요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 파일을 직접 실행하겠다는 얘기에요
<Work^Seony> 아 그냥 차라리 #!/usr/bin/php -f 넣을걸 그랬네요.
<ipeter_> gjr
<Work^Seony> php -f주고 돌리면 그냥 터미널에서 스크립트 돌아가듯 돌아가요
<ipeter_> gr
<autowiz__> -f 없으도 실행되는거 같았거든요
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 저 짤렸었네요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 php 익숙한 사람은 아예 php로 시스템관리 하는 사람이 있다네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 어쩐지 대화가 안올라가더니..
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 잘가...
<ipeter_> =_=
<Work^Seony> 암튼, ansi 코드 넣고 탭 넣으면 좀 원하시는대로 나올거 같아요
<autowiz__> php 가 정말 자유자제로 다루면서 모든걸 php 로 하시는분들 많으신거 같아요
<autowiz__> 다시한번 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> php가 좀 유연하잖아요.  다르게 말하면 허술하고...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<ipeter_> 자바 하나만 잘해도 좋겠는데....;;;
<ipeter_> 자바조차 어렵습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 자바는 어려워요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> php는 자바랑 비교도 안되게 쉽습니다
<ipeter_> 이번에 인터페이스 개발하면서 많이 배우겠죠..
<ipeter_> 피에취피는 외국에서는 아직 많이 사용되잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 한국에서도 많이 써요
<ipeter_> 한국은 기형적으로 자바 온리라서요..;;;;
<Work^Seony> 대기업이 잘 안써서 그렇죠
<ipeter_> 글쳐.
<Work^Seony> 중소기업이나 스타트업에서는 php가 절대적입니다.
<ipeter_> 엔터프라이즈급은 거의 자바..
<Work^Seony> 일단 접근하기가 쉽고, 금방 뚝딱 만들어내고,
<ipeter_> 근데 요즘 파이선도 많이 사용되는거 가타요.
<Work^Seony> 네 파이썬도 많이 써요
<Work^Seony> 걔도 무지 쉽잖아요
<ipeter_> 요즘 동호회나 책보면 자바 전성기 따라잡을만큼 쏟아져 나오는거 같습니다.
<ipeter_> 네네.
<ipeter_> 생산성이 엄청 높대요.
<autowiz__> 페이스북 처음 만들때
<ipeter_> 이젠 웹도 파이선이 슬슬 해나가는거 같은데 과연 자바 자리를 밀어낼지 두고 봐야겠죠.
<autowiz__> php python perl 등으로 그림 가져오고 했었지 않을까 생각합니다.
<autowiz__> 요즘 was 서버에 말썽이 많아서 아주 힘듭니다. JVM 이 이럴때는 지옥이군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 네트워크 , 서버 , DB , java 까지 공부를 따로 따로 해야할 판입니다.
<ipeter_> 같이해요 오즈님
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 저도 해야해요.
<ipeter_> 이번에 새로 들어간 노때 프로젝트에서
<ipeter_> 에스에스오 솔루션 구축하거든요.
<autowiz__> 노때 프로젝트면 때나오면 안되겠군요.
<ipeter_> 공부해야합니다.
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 너무해요 오즈님.
<autowiz__> sso 좋지요 , 겁나 복잡하고
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 이미 구축해놓은 솔루션 있어요.
<ipeter_> 스크에서요.
<ipeter_> 그거 커스터마이징해서 구축해주면 되요.
<ipeter_> 아주 맨날 밤샐것같진 않은데
<autowiz__> 예전엔 무식한 사람들이 sso 한답시고 아주 로그인 할때마다 페이지 자동리프래쉬가 몇번씩 하는지 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 퇴근합니다
<ipeter_> 오즈님?
<Work^Seony> 나중에 다시 접속할께요
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 조심히 들어가세요!
<ipeter_> 오즈님
<ipeter_> 공부 어케 하실꺼예요?
<ipeter_> 책 같은걸루요?
<ipeter_> 아니면 일하시면서 웹으로 썰칭하시면서요?
<ipeter_> 책으로 하실꺼면 저도 책 가르쳐주셔서 진도 같이 나가죠.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 서버도 공부해야하구요.
<ipeter_> 여긴 와스 두대에
<ipeter_> 컨테이너 각기 4대씩 올려서 서비스할것 같아요.
<autowiz__> 저야 뭐
<ipeter_> 와스는 톰캣 쓰구요.
<ipeter_> 오즈님 일하시는곳은 서버 구성이 어케되나요?
<autowiz__> 서버 네트워크는 일단 당장먹고 살만큼은 한거 같구요
<autowiz__> 저는 사이트 4~5 정도 되서 다 달라요
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> 덜덜덜
<autowiz__> 대부분 jeus 가 많습니다.
<ipeter_> 하나만 하시는군요....
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 말로만 들어보고 아직 써보진 않았어요.
<autowiz__> 테스트 한번 해보시는것도 괜찮아요
<autowiz__> 근데 was 라는 놈들은 하나같이 설정할것들이 너무 많아서
<ipeter_> 오즈님 바쁘세요?
<autowiz__> 바쁩니다. 안드로메다 갈 준비하느라고 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 이녀석 서버 어떻게 어디부터 손봐야할지를 모르겠어요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 와스는 정말 톰켓말고 jeus 같은걸로 연습하셔야
<ipeter_> 특별히 무슨 이유가 있나요?
<autowiz__> 다른 major WAS 만났을때 당황하지 않고 좋은거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> websphere 라던가 sun one 이라던가
<autowiz__> weblogic 이라던가
<autowiz__> 톰캣은 쉽고 간단한 느김
<autowiz__> 느낌
<ipeter_> 아항...
<ipeter_> 넹넹
<autowiz__> jboss 라는 무료 was 도 있지요
<ipeter_> ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@<^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^R^@^@^@^Z^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^R^@^@^@`^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@ ^@^@^@W^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^R^@^@^@4^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^R^@^@^@E^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^R^@^@^@'^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^R^@^@^
<autowiz__> 잉?
<ipeter_> nologin 파일인데
<ipeter_> 왜케 깨지죠?
<autowiz__> file `which nologin`
<ipeter_> 예전에 수정할때는 안깨졌는데 말이죠..;;;
<autowiz__> 해보셔요
<ipeter_> ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=c4013605e093f9b99a85d5bf945158a14512ea8a, stripped
<ipeter_> 이렇게 뜹니다.
<autowiz__> 전에는 다른 파일을 수정하신게 아닌가 싶습니다만 .
<ipeter_> 보여드린 블로그 그대로 따라했는데...;;;
<autowiz__> 바이너리 실행파일은 수정이 안되는게 정상이니.
<ipeter_> 제가 하도 오래되서 혼돈하는건가요?
<ipeter_> 넹넹
<autowiz__> 아마도 nologin 수정을 위해서
<autowiz__> /etc/passwd 파일을 수정하셨던거랑 헛갈리는걸 지도 모르겠네요
<ipeter_> etc/passwd
<ipeter_> 확인해볼께요.
<ipeter_> sshd:x:105:65534::/var/run/sshd:/usr/sbin/nologin
<ipeter_> 이거 수상쩍은데요?
<ipeter_> 에스에스에취가 nologin??
<ipeter_> dld?
<ipeter_> 잉?
<ipeter_> 맞네요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> sshd:x:105:65534::/var/run/sshd:
<autowiz__> 저건 sshd 라는 계정에 대한 설정입니다.
<ipeter_> 네네
<autowiz__> sshd 라는 권한으로 sshd 데몬이 실행될텐데
<ipeter_> 네네
<autowiz__> sshd 라는 계정이 직접 터미널 로그인 할 일은 없는거거든요
<ipeter_> 흠...
<ipeter_> 네네
<autowiz__> 그리고 또 간혹 sshd 데몬이 해킹당해서 쉘 명령을 실행 할려고 할때도 저런걸로 어느정도는 방어가 될때도 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 일단 그 블로그가 원흉이니
<ipeter_> 그녀석을 일단 좀더 조사해봐야겠네요.
<ipeter_> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      983/vsftpd       tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      892/sshd
<ipeter_> netstat -nplp가 이렇게 뜨니 21번 22번 열린건 맞죠?
<autowiz__> p 가 두개씩이나 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 네 포트는 열려 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 공유기 있으면
<autowiz__> 공유기 에 nat 설정 해줘야 하고요
<Demonion> 안녕하세유.
<Demonion> 어? 서니찡 ㅎㅇ
<Demonion> 제이슨 찡 ㅎㅇ
<autowiz__> 냠
<commaniakr> 오 데분투님 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 오
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  오랫만이에요 (__)
<Bluedusk_> Seony,   keystone 인증이 원래 시간이 좀 오래 걸리는 편인가요??
<Bluedusk_> 실제 인증시간 테스트 해보니 시간좀 걸리네요..;
<Seony> 아뇨 안그래요
<Demonion> 서니찡 안녕하세요.
<Bluedusk_> 실제 icehouse 버전이랑 juno 버전의 키스톤 인증시간도 차이가 좀 나더라구요..
<Seony> Demonion: 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> 으음.. 테스트를 잘못한건지 ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> Demonion,  안녕하세요 (__)
<Demonion> 네 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Bluedusk_, 컨트롤러에서 키스톤 돌리시는거죠?
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  일단 keystone만 따로 빼서 스위프트에서 인증만 사용하는걸
<Bluedusk_> poc를 진행했었거든ㄴ요
<Seony> 원래, 컨트롤러로 쓰는 노드가 성능이 좋아야되요....  저희는 컨트롤러만 3대에요.
<Bluedusk_> 근데 keystone 따로 붙여서 하는거랑 swift 자체 tempauth 쓰는거랑 인증 응답시간이 많이 차이나서요...
<Bluedusk_> keystoned를 icehous랑 juno 버전으로 올려서 해봤는데
<Bluedusk_> icehouse에서는 멀티스레드 지원을 안하는데 juno에서는 멀티스레드 지원하면서
<Bluedusk_> 응답시간이 또 많이 차이 나더라구요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요....
<Seony> 저희는 icehouse 쓰는데, 느리거나 그런 문제는 없는거 같아요
<Seony> 어쩌면 제가 테스트를 안해봐서 그런걸지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  하긴 전 계정을 천개 정도 만들고 동접자 몰리는 상황에서 해당 계정들이 인증 받는걸 테스트 한거라서요
<Bluedusk_> 그리고 시간 차이도 맥시멈 5~8초 정도
<Bluedusk_> tempauth 쓸때는 0.0x 대
<Bluedusk_> juno keystone은 1초대 나오더라구요
<Bluedusk_> ~_~
<Seony> 차이가 많이 나네요
<Seony> 근데 저희랑 환경이 좀 차이가 나는게, 저희는 인증을 ldap으로 해요
<jason_kr> Demonion: 꼭 필요할 땐, full nick을 불러야 보여요. 제이슨, 서니 라고 부르면 안보여요. ^^
<Demonion> 네. 알아유. 필요한 상황이 아니라서유. ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예 감사 ^^
<Demonion> 괜히 호출하면 방해하는 것 같아서유.
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  뭐 일단 전 토큰 생성할때 암호화 알고리즘 통해서 token key를 생성하는 시간때문에
<Bluedusk_> 시간이 걸리는거 같긴 한데
<Seony> 저는 방해 안됩니다.  괜찮으니까 호출하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 컴맹이라 잘 모르겟어요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 바쁘면 어차피 제가 응답을 안해요
<Bluedusk_> 아흨
<Demonion> 아하 글쿤유
<Bluedusk_> 근데 Demonion님 어디서 본듯한 닉인데
<Demonion> 아? 데모닉이유?
<Bluedusk_> 넹 뒤에 마안까지 붙여서 쓰시는분이랑 같은분 아닌가요?
<Bluedusk_> 데모닉마안 <<
<Demonion> 네. 맞아유
<Demonion> 본녀가 바로 그 데모닉마안이에유.
<Demonion> 여기는 영어닉을 써야 해서유.
<Seony> 어쩌면 저 때문에 여기 채널에 오시는 걸지도 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기랑 한아얄씨랑 분위기는 많이 다를 거에요
<Demonion> 후후 여기서도 많은 분을 뵈니 좋군유.
<Demonion> 네. 그렇군유
<Bluedusk_> 한아얄씨는 걍 잠수 채널됬어요
<Bluedusk_> 잠적채널? 잠수채널?
<Seony> #linux같은데는 잠수가 심하진 않아요
<Bluedusk_> 거긴 넘 굇수가 많아서 저같은 컴맹 초보는..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 게임하고 싶은데 저희 오픈스택에 문제가 있어서, 기술지원팀이랑 이메일 주고받으라 암것두 못하고 있네요...
<Bluedusk_> 오오
<Bluedusk_> 오픈스택 문제면
<Bluedusk_> 안타깝군요..
<Seony> 딴건 괜찮은데, 지금 오운클라우드가 멈췄거든요...
<Seony> 아 역시 모든 문제의 시작점은 오운클라우드...
<Bluedusk_> 오운클라우드도
<Bluedusk_> 지원버전 쓰시잖아요..ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  저는 회사에 alfresco 밀어붙여서 쓰고
<Seony> 지원버전이 아니라 엔터프라이즈 버전이에요
<Bluedusk_> 걍 데이터는 nas 쓰기로 했어요
<ipeter_> 휴
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  여튼 커뮤니티 버전이 아니라 지원 받을수 있는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter_> 깜박 잠들었네요.
<Seony> 심각한 문제가 있어서 고쳐달라고 의견 보낸지 한달 째인데 아직도 조사만 하고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> ipeter_,  안녕하세요 (__)
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 아마 내 사수 빡돌면 오운클라우드 때려치자고 할 거 같은데,
<Seony> 이것들이 찔끔찔끔 이메일 한 통씩만 보내네요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  그러게요 빡치면 걷어내는건일도 아닐텐데
<Bluedusk_> 전 회사에서 다 community 버전만 써서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 벌써 1년치 비용을 지불해서 그래요
<Seony> 이미 많은 유저들이 사용하고 있기도 하구요...
<Demonion> 알프레스코면 직장 내부에서 쓰는 프로그램이쥬? 지식관리? 던가..
<Demonion> KMS
<Bluedusk_> Demonion,  일단 cms 솔루션이구요 저희회사는 문서 관리쪽으로만 쓰고 있어요
<Demonion> 아하 글쿤유. 본녀가 생각하는게 맞다면 예전에 빛나미에서 다운받아설치해봤었어유. 개인적으로 잠깐 써봤는데 바로 지웠네유.
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 개인적으로 쓸만한것 까지는..
<Demonion> 글킨하네유
<Bluedusk_> 회사에서 부서끼리 업무공유나 문서 공유 정도는 괜찮은거 같아요
<Demonion> 네. 그런 용도로 써야 하는 것 같아유
<commaniakr> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 여긴 지금 우분투 한국포럼 오프모임 발표장입니다~
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<commaniakr> 알찬 시간 보내고 있어요ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory "/home/사용자"
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<ipeter_> ssh가 안되서보니 connection closed by foreign host라 떠서 로그를 보니 저렇게 뜨네요.
<Bluedusk_> ipeter_,  누가 계정폴더 권한 바꿨나 보네요
<Bluedusk_> 아님 ssh chroot 설정 잘못 했거나..
<ipeter_> 음... 후자쪽인거 같아요.
<Bluedusk_> 일단 그럼 설정잘못한 사람을 잡아다 패요
<sungyo> 저 오늘 발표했어요.
<ipeter_> wjdPdy
<ipeter_> 저에요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 성요님 발표 축하드립니다.
<sungyo> ^^;;;;;;;;
<Bluedusk_> sungyo,  님 발표 잘들었습니다
<Bluedusk_> ipeter_,  헐 그럼 본인이 본인을 패야 하는건가요?? ㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 누구시죠? 손좀~
<sungyo> 아까 질문 감사드립니다~
<ipeter_> 전 리눅스에 지식이 미천하거든요.
<commaniakr> 발표 감사합니다!
<sungyo> 네 감사합니다~~~^^
<Bluedusk_> ipeter_,  괜찮아요 저도 컴맹인데 컴터로 밥값 벌어먹고 살아요 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 설정할거 한대 남았네요
<Bluedusk_> 이것만 하고 집에 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 뭔지 모르고 따라만 했다가 이렇게 개고생입니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 본녀도 리눅스맹입니다.
<Demonion> 우분투에 깃랩 설치하려다가
<Demonion> 2기가 64비트에만 가능하다는 걸 알고 멘붕했쥬.
<Seony> 미국에서 할머니 할아버지들한테 GTA5 플레이 하게해주고 반응 보는 동영상 있었는데, 재밌더라구요
<Demonion> 본녀 서버는 500여메가에 32비트라...
<Demonion> 호오 괜찮으시다면 링크 쫌유...
<Seony> 맨 마지막 할아버지 왈, 어차피 범죄를 저지를 놈은 굳이 이런 겜 아니더라도 딴데서 이유를 찾는다
<Seony> 명언을 남겼죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHoOrFdgYR8
<Seony> 한글자막이 없어서...
<Seony> 영어자막이라도 키고 보세요
<Bluedusk_> ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> Demonion,  제꺼 서버는 16G에 64비트에요
<Demonion> ㄸㄸ
<Bluedusk_> 하지만 집에 있다는게 함정.. 24시간 켜둬서 저번달 전기세가 4만원이 넘었다는.. ㅠㅠ
<Demonion> 왜 그렇게 성능이 좋나유
<Bluedusk_> 걍 조립pc를 24시간 켜두니깐요 ㅋ
<Demonion> ㄸㄸ
<jason_kr> 성요 (x) 선교 (o) 일부러 오타한 거쥬? ㅎ
<ipeter_> 근데 fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory "/home/peter"
<ipeter_> 이게 무슨 잘못인건가요?
<jason_kr> 큰 잘못요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> ssh server 가 홈 디렉토리로 열어줄 디렉토리 권한이
<Bluedusk_> 실졔 접속한 계정에서 접속이나? 엑세스 할 권한이 없어서 나오는걸로 알고 있어요
<Seony> ipeter_:  ls -l /home/ 해보세요.
<jason_kr> fatal 이라쟎요.
<ipeter_> Seony: 네 했습니다.
<ipeter_> drwx------ 44 peter root   4096  1월 24 12:47 peter
<ipeter_> 욜케 권한이 되어있는데....
<ipeter_> 그룹이 peter로 되어야하나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 아마 그건 괜찮을 거에요.  그러면,
<Seony> ls -la /home/peter 해서 .ssh 부분 권한만 보세요
<Seony> 제 생각엔 .ssh 디렉토리 권한만 잡아주면 될 거에요
<ipeter_> ls -la /home/peter
<ipeter_> 들어가서 보았습니다.
<ipeter_> .ssh부분 권한만 보라는것을 잘 이해를 못하겠어요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 데부븐이 peter root
<ipeter_> 일부는 peter ftpaccess
<ipeter_> 이렇게 있네요.
<Seony>  /home/peter/.ssh 디렉토리는 아마 그룹 소유자가 다른 사람이면 안될 거에요
<ipeter_> panjun root
<ipeter_> peter root 이렇게 되어있는데
<ipeter_> 그럼 peter peter  이렇게 되어야된다는 말씀이신가요?
<ipeter_> 아니면 root root 여야 하나요?
<Seony> 본인 디렉토리니까 당연히 peter:peter죠
<ipeter_> 네
<Seony> .ssh 디렉토리는 언제나 user:user, 퍼미션 700이어야하구요, 안에 파일들은 600 이어야해요.  바뀌면 접속을 하는 것도 받는 것도 거부됩니다...
<ipeter_> Seony: 네네
<ipeter_> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter_> 지금 바꿔서 해봤는데
<ipeter_> 아직 좀 더 살펴봐야할 권한이 있는거 같아요.
<ipeter_> 로그에 똑같은 에러가 나네요.
<Seony> 음... 그러면 구글링을 좀 해보셔야할 거 같네요.
<ipeter_> 네네
<ipeter_> 좀더 돌아다녀보겠습니다.
<ipeter_> .ssh 디렉토리 지식 고맙습니다!!
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 으읍
<ipeter_> 질문드립니다.
<ipeter_> 한 그룹 A를 삭제하려는데,
<ipeter_> 그 그룹은 peter 사용자의 주요그룹을 제거할 수 없다고 뜨네요.
<ipeter_> 근데 그룹에 속해있는 사용자 확인해보니 peter는 없다고 뜨는데
<ipeter_> 도대체 어찌된 일인가요?
<ipeter_> gpasswd -d peter ftpaccess
<ipeter_> 이러니 peter는 멤버가 아니라고 합니다.
<ipeter_> 근데, groupdel ftpaccess groupdel: 'peter' 사용자의 주요 그룹을 제거할 수 없습니다
<ipeter_> 그래서 그룹을 지우려면 이렇게 되네요.
<PotatoGim> 해당 사용자의 주 그룹이라서 그런게 아닐까요?
<PotatoGim> ~~
<PotatoGim> "/etc/passwd의 peter 사용자의 주 GID가 뭐로 되어있나요?
<ipeter_> peter:x:1000:1003:peter,,,:/home/peter:/bin/bash
<ipeter_> 이렇게 되어있네요
<ipeter_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<ipeter_> 이렇게 해서 ssh 포트를 열고자 하는데
<ipeter_> 치고나서 확인해보면
<ipeter_> netstat -nap|grep LISTEN
<ipeter_> 확인해보면 22번 포트가 안뜨네요.
<Seony> 뭘 그렇게 어려운 화면으로.... 그냥 netstat -ltnp 하세요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 네
<ipeter_> 써니님?
<ipeter_> 구글링해서 몇가지 작업을 해보았느데요
<ipeter_> 잘 안되네요..ㅠ
<ipeter_> 일단 gpasswd -d peter ftpaccess
<autowiz__> netstat 하고 iptables 하고는 계층이 다릅니다.
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 오즈님이다.
<ipeter_> ㅠ
<ipeter_> 일단 gpasswd -d peter ftpaccess
<ipeter_> 해서 저 그룹에서 삭제하려 하니까요.
<ipeter_> 근데, groupdel ftpaccess groupdel: 'peter' 사용자의 주요 그룹을 제거할 수 없습니다
<ipeter_> 가 뜨네요.
<ipeter_> 근데 group관리 들어가보면 peter는 없는데..;;;;
<ipeter_> 이거 어찌된 일이죠?
<autowiz__> 그냥 지우세요 vi 로
<ipeter_> 커헉
<ipeter_> 네.
<autowiz__> cat /etc/passwd | grep peter 하고
<autowiz__> cat  /etc/group   |    grep   peter ê²°ê³¼
<autowiz__> 를 주시지요
<ipeter_> adm:x:4:peter,syslog cdrom:x:24:peter sudo:x:27:peter dip:x:30:peter plugdev:x:46:peter peter:x:1000: lpadmin:x:111:peter sambashare:x:112:peter mysql:x:113:peter tomcat7:x:115:peter ftp:x:116:peter svn:x:1001:peter ftpaccess:x:1003:peter
<ipeter_> 맨끝에 ftpaccess는 제가 좀 전해 추가해서 보이는거예요.
<ipeter_> 아무래도 chroot로 인한 권한 문제인거 같습니다.
<ipeter_> ssh접속해보면
<ipeter_> 일단 connection established되었다가요
<ipeter_> connection closed by foreign host로 됩니다.
<ipeter_> peter:x:1000:1003:peter,,,:/home/peter:/bin/bash
<ipeter_> 요건  passwd 결과입니다.
<autowiz__> vi 로 /etc/passwd 파일 열어서
<autowiz__> peter:x:1000:1003:peter~~ 줄을
<autowiz__> peter:x:1000:1000:peter~~ 로 변경하세요
<ipeter_> 네
<ipeter_> 오잉?
<ipeter_> 그 작업은 무엇을 의미하나요?
<autowiz__> peter 계정의 디폴트 그룹을 ftpaccess(1003) 에서 peter(1000) 으로 변경한다는 뜻이지요
<autowiz__> 앞은 uid 뒤는 gid
<ipeter_> 했어요.
<ipeter_> 이제 저를 그룹에서 삭제해도 되겠지요?
<autowiz__> 한번 해봅시다 어떻게 되는지
<autowiz__> 또 없다고 나올려나 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 됩니다.
<ipeter_> 지웠어요.
<ipeter_> 근데 문제는
<ipeter_> ssh설정에서요.
<ipeter_> sshd_config
<ipeter_> 여기 들어가보니
<ipeter_> #Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server Subsystem sftp internal-sftp Match group ftpaccess ChrootDirectory %h X11Forwarding no AllowTcpForwarding no ForceCommand internal-sftp
<ipeter_> 여기서 ftpaccess가 존재해서 ssh접속이 안되는거 아닐까요?
<ipeter_> 지금도 마찬가지로 접속이 established되었다 foreign host에 의해서 접속이 잘립니다.
<ipeter_> fatal: bad ownership or modes for chroot directory "/home/peter"
<ipeter_> 여전히 로그에는 이렇게 나오구요
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> ls /home/peter -al ?
<ipeter_> 네
<ipeter_> 했습니다.
<ipeter_> DarkCircle: 네 했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 결과를 ...
<ipeter_> 결과가
<ipeter_> 너무 많은데
<ipeter_> 어떤 폴더의 것을 말씀드리면 되죠?
<ipeter_> drwx------  2 peter peter     4096  1월 24 16:51 .ssh
<ipeter_> 이렇습니다.
<ipeter_> vi sshd_config
<ipeter_> 들어가서 sftp안쓴다고 전부 주석처리 했는데
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 여전히 안되네요.
<ipeter_> 그냥 몽창 삭제신공 리인스톨 처리할지 고민할때인것 같습니다.
<ipeter_> 근데 왠지 안될것같은 느낌.
<Seony> 홈디렉토리 삭제한다고 해결될 일은 아니구요,
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐, 방화벽이나 설정파일 쪽에 뭔가 있을거 같은데요
<Seony> 일단 bad ownership이라고 나오는데, 소유권은 제대로 되어있는거 같고....
<ipeter_> 음?
<ipeter_> 오히려 그게 문제가 있는거 아닌가요?
<Seony> ls -l /home 했을 때 peter 디렉토리의 소유권은 제대로 되어있나요?
<ipeter_> peter/peter
<ipeter_> 뜹니다.
<Seony> 지금 ssh가 안되서 그러시는거죠?
<ipeter_> 네
<ipeter_> 커넥션이 established
<ipeter_> 되었다가
<Seony> 혹시 모르니까 ssh 서비스 데몬을 재시작해보세요
<ipeter_> foreign host에 의해서 끊기네요.
<Seony> 근데, 홈디렉토리 소유권을 왜 수정하신 거에요?
<ipeter_> 로그보니까 bad ownership이라고 되네요.
<Seony>  /home/peter/.ssh/ 에 있는 모든 파일들의 소유권도 제대로 되어있구요?
<ipeter_> 홈디렉토리 소유권이 원래 어떻게 되어있나요?
<Seony> user:user
<ipeter_> 제가 아마 그거 고친지 좀 되서 기억이 안났을수도 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> home 권한은 root/root로 되어있습니다.
<Seony> 그건 당연하구요
<DarkCircle> 소유권은 일단 흠 그렇다 치고 permission좀 살펴봐야겠군요
<ipeter_> 말씀하신 홈/peter/.ssh/에 있는 파일들 소유권도 peter/peter로 되어있습니다.
<ipeter_> 구글링해서 퍼미션 살펴보는것 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 저도 chroot문제인거 같기도 해요..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> ls /home -al | grep peter ?
<ipeter_> 음..허가권에의해서도 badownership문제가 발생하나요?
<Seony> 허가권?
<ipeter_> 아 잘못썼네요.
<ipeter_> 퍼미션이요
<DarkCircle> 보통 "권한" 이라고 하죠
<ipeter_> drwx------ 44 peter peter 4096  1월 24 12:47 peter
<ipeter_> 이렇게 뜨네요
<ipeter_> 어엇 되네요
<ipeter_> 근데 접속시 키 저장이고 뭐고 어쩌고 팝업 뜨는데 왜 바로 접속되는걸까요?
<ipeter_> 바로 peter@서버명 이렇게 붙어버리네요.
<ipeter_> peter로 붙을때도 비번 요구하는데 말이지요.
<ipeter_> 일단 안방에다 서버 옮기고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 이제 제방에서 붙어서 작업해야겠네요.
<ipeter_> Seony: 예전에 해주신 말씀 기억나서 끝까지 한번 해보았습니다.
<ipeter_> 뭔가 잘못되었을때 절대 다시 설치하지 말라는 말씀..ㅠ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 그건 누구나 할 수 있고, 트러블슈팅 해야한다고...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 뭐 구글링하면서 좀 알게 되었는데,
<ipeter_> 그래도 뭐가 문제였는지 명확히는 아직 모르겠네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 건드리신게 너무 많아서 그래요
<ipeter> 휴... 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<ipeter> 서버 방에다 두고 왔어요.
<dkj0208> hi
<sungyo> 집에 들어왔네요.
<sungyo> 저는 또 근무(?).....
<sungyo>  /nick SunGyo
<jason_kr> hi~ sungyo
<SunGyo> 꾸벅.....
<SunGyo> 오늘 챙겨주셔서 감사해요.^^
<jason_kr> yeap!. No, U R welcome.
<jason_kr> Now i'm on koreaN IBUS  problem
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 아이버스가 또 말썽인가봐요
<jason_kr> very oftenly.
<jason_kr> 아주 아주 드물에 이런 경우가 있어요.
<jason_kr> 오늘 말씸 잘 들었고...고생 많이 한 흔적이 여기저기서 보였어요. 고맙습니다. ^^
<jason_kr> 무대 매너도 훌륭하시고...
<SunGyo> 와... 감사합니다.
<Demonion> 어 제이슨찡은 어케 보셨나유.
<Demonion> 발표가 인터넷 방송되었나유.
<jason_kr> 저는 방청했고요. 참석.
<Demonion> 미국에서 했었나유
<jason_kr> 웹 포럼에 다시보기, 유튜브 주소 있을꺼요.
<jason_kr> Demonion: 님? 저 버럭. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오늘 강남역 옆 토즈에서 해꺼등욧! ㅎㅎㅎ
<Demonion> 흠?
<Demonion> 제이슨찡은 미국에 사시는 거 아니었나유. ㄸㄸ
<jason_kr> 여보
<jason_kr> 세요~
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 목동 살거든요. ㅎ
<Demonion> 아하
<Demonion> 글쿤유.
<Demonion> 실수했네유. 본녀 기억력이 별로라서...ㅎ
<SunGyo> (심쿵...) 여자분...?
<Demonion> 네 여기서는 미소녀지유.
<SunGyo> (...)
<SunGyo> (선교는 급격하게 호기심이 저하되었다)
<Demonion> ...
<jason_kr> 누가 미소 녀래여?
<jason_kr> 미 소녀 죠~
<Demonion> ㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 미 소녀 ->American girl?
<jason_kr> 알흠다운 Young Lady.
<SunGyo> 저는 특징이 있습니다.
<SunGyo> 상대방이 여자라 생각되면 대화를 못해요...
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 바른 생활맨들의 특징중 하나. ㅎ
<SunGyo> 미소녀님은 저와 대화를 나누고 계시니 염려..으응?!
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 이 체널에 YL이 한분 더 있어요.
<jason_kr> 선교님하고 동갑
<jason_kr> 아~ 정정
<jason_kr> 띠 동갑
<SunGyo> 및으로요? 위로요?
<jason_kr> 위로...ㅠㅠ
<SunGyo> 둘다 좋습니다(헉)
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아 우껴 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 오 성요님은 젊으신가보군유
<jason_kr> Demonion: 누가 그런 상상을 하랬우? 버럭
<Demonion> ㄸㄸ
<jason_kr> 만만챦거든욧!
<jason_kr> 아마..내가 맞다면,
<Demonion> 아하
<jason_kr> Demo nion: 님이 아래로 띠 동갑쯤
<Demonion> 호오.
<jason_kr> 데모니안님, 알찡이랑 나이가 얼마나 차이나요?
<Demonion> 본녀는
<Demonion> 영원한 열여덟짤이에유.
<Demonion> 알찡의 나이는 20대 중반으로 기억해유.
<SunGyo> 영원한 열여덜살, 아쉽군요. 꿈많은 시기라니...
<jason_kr> 알찡이 24던가~
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 불멸의 열여덟? 데모닉님이 매기 16047 냐? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 흐흐..
<SunGyo> 아이러니하게도 오늘 제가 발표한 주제가 '꿈많은 시기의 문제(?)' 쿨럭....;;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 반성~하는 ...그 제목. 웃꼈어요.
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 원래 여성님들 안계시고, 촬영 안하면 용어가 쪼금(?) 달라져도 되는데...
<SunGyo> 차마 여기서 제가 말을...( _ _)
<jason_kr> 헐~ 설마, 10년째 인문학도께서?
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 남자들은 모두 군대를 다녀오는지라....(먼산)
<SunGyo> 그리고 보면 이외수 선생님께서도 매우 감각있게 표현을 하시더라구요. 이를테면 '존버정신'이라던지...
<jason_kr> 난 그 양반이 그럴 줄 몰랐어요. ㅎ
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 소위 공인인데...ㅋ
<SunGyo> 그분 트위터 주고받으시는것도 상당히 감각있으셔요.
<SunGyo> 차마 좌표 공유는 못하겠네요...ㅠ.ㅠ
<jason_kr> 외국인의 정신세계인가~ 하고 존 버'를 검색했다는...쩝
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아...
<SunGyo> (아..웃음이..웃음이 끊이지가...ㅋㅋㅋ)
<jason_kr> 요즘 영화 john wick 도 있쟎요. 존 윅
<SunGyo> 그러네요..  그렇게 보이네요..
<jason_kr> 어쩜 술 먹다가 도망가는 나도 바른생활(하고 싶은)맨
<SunGyo> Demonion, 혹시 닉네임 의미를 여쭤봐도 될런지..
<SunGyo> js, 왠지 일찍 나오신듯 했어요.
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<SunGyo> 저는 토요일이 업무시간이라, 일이 아니면 자주 나갈텐데, 한번 나갈 때는 맘 먹고 나가야 하거든요. 일 다 마쳐놓고 사무실(?) 돌아가게요.
<jason_kr> 맞아요 좀 멀어서...
<jason_kr> 언제는 대학로에서 할 땐 그나마 좀 나았는데...
<SunGyo> 몇가지 더 들고나와보만한게 있긴 하거든요. 실제로 스크립트로 실 업무에서 사용하는 것도 보여드릴만 하고...
<jason_kr> 예, 기대하께요
<SunGyo> 인문학도의 관점(?)에서 구글을 들여다 본것고 있는데, 사실 이게 좀 재미있긴 해요.
<SunGyo> 구글의 기업문화와 기업철학을 새롭게 뜯어볼 수 있게 해주거든요.
<jason_kr> Sun Gyo: 님 내, 미처 말못했는데...PIMS GTD 에 관심이 많아서 91년부터 전자화 해서 쓰고 있어요. 물론 그 자료 지금은 대부분이 구글 캘린더와 몇 곳에 분산되어 있고요.
<SunGyo> 아..그래서 잘 알고 계셨네요
<jason_kr> time & chaos 라는 앱을 참 유용하게 잘 썼죠.
<SunGyo> 실은 아까 그걸 못보여드렸어요. 톰보이를 웹에서직접 구현하면서, GTD를 제가 백엔드에서 따로 구현하게 되거든요. 날짜별로 해야 할 일을 이메일로 노티해주기도 하구요.
<jason_kr> 돈 주고 산 프로그램 많치 않은데...time & chaos 도 그렇고...
<jason_kr> 시간이 아쉬웠죠? 나도 그랬어요
<SunGyo> 제가 분량조절을 못한거라...^^;;;
<jason_kr> 저도 60짜리를 20분만 한 적이 있어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 말두 안되~
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 아 어떻해요...
<jason_kr> 멀 어떻게요? 건너 뛰는 거죠.
<jason_kr> 다~ 아쉬운 거죠. 화자나 청자나...
<SunGyo> 전 그럴 때는 1/3만 하는 스타일이라...
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 1/3 하고 2/3은 다음에 하는 것이 옳겠네요. (지금 생각함)
<SunGyo> 이번에 못한거 정리해서 기술구현이랑, 사용하는 스크립트 정리해서 언제 한번 또 방문할게요.
<SunGyo> 문제는 제가 이제 학기가 시작하는지라....
<jason_kr> 선교님 시간 될 때 해여~
<SunGyo> 오늘 발표하면서 오픈소스쪽으로 준비를 해야겠다 생각이 들더라구요. 그러려면 학교공부를 잘 해놔야 해서...(  _ _)
<jason_kr> 예
<SunGyo> 사실 아까 지적을 조금 더 받고 싶었는데..처음이라 그랬는지
<jason_kr> 일부러 깐 것도 아니고요. ㅎ 이해하죠?
<SunGyo> 어떤거요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 블루더스크도 아이폰의 톰보이를 쓰는데...
<jason_kr> 내게 묻더라고요.
<SunGyo> 아....그......기술구현에서 안드로이드요??
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 사실 그 질문을 해주셔야, 왜 제가 저짓을 했는지를 이야기 할 수 있었거든요.
<jason_kr> 폰의 톰보이는 열람만 되는데...라면서 내게 묻더라고요.
<jason_kr> 안드로이드의 톰보이는 편집도 되고 당연히 연동도 되거든요
<SunGyo> 그 연동이 서버 연동인가요?
<jason_kr> 그 과정을 블루더스크가 묻더라고요
<jason_kr> 전 당연히 서버 연동이죠.
<SunGyo> 아..아이폰의 폐혜...( _ _)
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 그러면서 선교님의 방법에 대해 관심이 많았는데, 회사 일땜에 그 시간에 다시 회사로 귀사
<SunGyo> 사실 톰보이 쓰면서, 나중에 파이썬으로 포팅을 해볼까 생각도 좀 했었어요.
<SunGyo> 잉...그러셨군요.
<SunGyo> 저도 좀 이야기를 더 설명드리고 싶었는데 사라지셔서...
<jason_kr> 예, 다음 기회에 보여주세요
<SunGyo> 더스트 님의 경우에는 지금 프랭클린을 쓰시는게 옳거든요.
<SunGyo> 도구에 만족하시는 입장에서 제가 그 도구에 비판하는 위치에 섰으니...사실 좀 힘드셨을텐데,
<SunGyo> 그걸 이야기를 못드렸ㅇ요.
<jason_kr> 몰라요, 뭐 쓰는지. 워낙 맥(노트)빠라서...아주 간단히 꺼내서 즉석에서 쓰고 덮고 하는 걸 자주 봤어요. 더스'크'
<SunGyo> 톰보이가 아쉬운게, c로 되어있어서 소스를 뜯고 하기가 어렵더라구요.
<SunGyo> ZIM의 경우도 지금 python으로 포팅했고...
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 블르더스크님은 선교님의 fp 와 gtd 의 이론적 해석에 반문을 제기한 거지...(반대 아니냐?는) 비판으로 생각하진 않아요.
<SunGyo> 아..
<SunGyo> 그런데 더스트님의 경우 그러실 수 밖에 없는게,
<SunGyo> 가지고 계신 관점이 fp적인 관점이기 때문에 제가 무언가 설명을 드려도 fp적인 관점으로 해석을 하시게 되거든요.
<jason_kr> 더스*크* ................예, 아마 GTD 를 몰라서 그랬을 꺼라는 게, 내 생각요
<SunGyo> (꺄아...안고쳐진다)
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 더스'트'는 또 따로 있어요.
<jason_kr> 그 더스트님은 아마 나이도 선교님과 비슷하고, 사는 동네도 비슷해요.
<SunGyo> GTD자체가 국내에서는 와이트 칼라를 제외하고는 접하기도, 살피기도 쉽지가 않을테니까요. 사실 이를 알고계신 js님이 계신 것에 좀 놀랬어요.
<jason_kr> BRB
<SunGyo> 이걸 원래 설명하려면 GTD자체를 열개해서 보여드려야 하는데...음 차라리 그럴껄 그랬나봐요.
<SunGyo> 다음부터는 발표 주체를 더 축소해서, 딱 다룰 부분만 천천히 다뤄드려야겠나봐요.
<jason_kr> 저는 GTD 는 일반 상식 아닌가~ 생각하는데요. 아니면, 오늘 참석자들의 평균나이가 좀 어려서 랄까?
<jason_kr> 내 어디에....(급 창피, GTD + 간트 차트)등 책갈피 모음을 해 놓은 걸 지금 당장 못찾겠네요. <--- 이런 것이 요즘 내  문제라니까요.
<SunGyo> 그럴수도 있을테구요, 그런데 개발자들 사이에서도 GTD에 관심을 가지시는지가 궁금해요.
<jason_kr> 개인 취향이겠죠? 하지만..필요하다는 것이 내 생각
<SunGyo> 개인 취향으로 이야기하기에는 GTD가 지닌 위치가 너무 중요해보였어요.
<SunGyo> 사실 GTD의 단점이, fp처럼
<jason_kr> ㅠㅠ 모르는 이들은, 없는 데로 살아 가겠죠.
<SunGyo> 자기가 하고싶어하는게 뭔지를 찾게 해주는데는 약하긴 하거든요.
<SunGyo> 그래서 사실 이 둘이 상호보완이 되면 좋은데.... GTD를 집필한 저자 자신도 이를 염두한거 같았어요.
<jason_kr> 예
<SunGyo> fp를 통해 나침반 찾기는 다들 잘 하니까, 안되는 부분만 톡 톡 건들여준듯 하더라구요.
<jason_kr> 메모 또는 책갈피 또는 노트를 어디 한 곳으로 통합해야지...<--- 이거 요즘 좀 숙제요.
<jason_kr> 워낙 양도 많고 분산되어 있다 보니까...
<SunGyo> 그래도 코비박사가 제작년에 가신(?)분이시라 비판하는데 부담이 덜했어요...ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 당장 지금만 해도 내가 책갈피 해 놓은 GTD 를 찾는데... 이리 어려우니.
<SunGyo> 전 톰보이를 재미있게 쓰긴 하는데, 사진이 안되서...'사진을 어떻게구현해볼까'와, 기왕에 하는거 새로 크게 한번 만들어볼까....
<SunGyo> 그런데 그러려면 손이 많이가니까...( _ _)
<SunGyo> 지금 당장에 교회에서 사용해야 할 툴들도 개발해야 일이 좀 편해질텐데, 못하고 있거든요.
<jason_kr> Google Keep 또는 Quip 또는 기왕 쓰던 EverNote 검토해 보세요. 전부 장단점이 있어서...
<SunGyo> 네. 킵이랑 큅 이야기 해주셔서 감사해요. 싹 뜯어서 비교해서 보면 근사한 발표가 나올지도...
<jason_kr> 눼~
<jason_kr> lastpass 써요?
<SunGyo> 아니요
<jason_kr> 검토해 보세요
<SunGyo> 네.
<SunGyo> 위키 어플을 크게 상용화 시켜서 현업에서 쓰게 만들어봐도 좋을텐데...잘 관심이 안가지나봐요.
<SunGyo> 이전에 솜노트인가? 그게 그거였나본데..망한게 아쉽더라구요.
<jason_kr> 솜 노트 망했어요?
<SunGyo> 저는 그렇게 알고 있어요.
<jason_kr> 예,
<jason_kr> 위키....워낙 많아서...
<jason_kr> 에버 노트에....저장 해 놨었군요. ㅎ
<SunGyo> 웹에서 많이 구현되기는 하는데, 에버노트처럼 모바일 어플이나 데스크탑 어플에서 구현되는건 없는게 조금 아쉬워서요.
<jason_kr> 오늘 본 플로차트 = 얼개도...도 가지고 있네요.
<jason_kr> http://kr.geek2live.org/tag/GTD <--- 이런 것도 있고요
<jason_kr> 내가 북마크 해 놨던 거여요
<SunGyo> 톰보이에 쏘록....
<Demonion> 아
<Demonion> 데모닉이란게
<Demonion> 악마적이며 천재적인이라는 의미예유.
<Demonion> 마안은 마력이 담겨진 눈인데
<SunGyo> 제가 실은 전공과정에 그리스어가 있는데.,....
<Demonion> 능력이 발동되는 눈이에유. 붉은 눈으로 변하면서유.
<SunGyo> 그리스어로 비슷하게 δαμονιον이라고 읽으면..(다이모니온)
<SunGyo> 악마를! 이라고 번역이 되어서...
<Demonion> ㄸㄸㄷ
<Demonion> 그런가유.
<Demonion> 본녀는
<Demonion> 악마적인 천재
<Demonion> 이렇게 생각해왔어유
<SunGyo> 혹은 중성으로 읽으면 말 그래도 '악마'가 되어서..
<Demonion> ㄸㄷ
<SunGyo> 그래서 생각하신게 맞....
<Demonion> ...ㄸ
<SunGyo> 실은 제가 전공이 신학이라..
<SunGyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> ㄸㄸㄷ
<SunGyo> 아주 불편하고 좋아요.
<SunGyo> (으응?)ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Demonion> 글쿤유
<SunGyo> 농담이구요.
<SunGyo> 그냥 할말이 없어서...( _ _)
<Demonion> ㅎㅎㅎ
<SunGyo> 관심사가 어느쪽인지 여쭤봐도 될런지...?
<Demonion> 예를 들면유
<Demonion> ?
<SunGyo> python, java, php, bash, 알고리즘, 자료구조론, 모델링...
<SunGyo> 뭐 이런거.
<Demonion> 아하
<Demonion> 웹서비스 개발에 대한 전반적인 거유
<SunGyo> 음? 현업이세요?
<SunGyo> 혹은 스타트업 기획중?
<Demonion> 아하
<Demonion> 현업이라기보다는
<SunGyo> lindol, 꾸벅...
<Demonion> 서포트 부서의 관리자예유
<SunGyo> 서폿에서 웹도 다루나요?
<Demonion> 네
<SunGyo> ...
<Demonion> 웹이나 시스템이런거유
<Demonion> 현업을 서폿하는거쥬
<SunGyo> 그러시군요.
<SunGyo> 주로 만지작 거리시는언어군은 업으시구요?
<SunGyo> php나 Django, 뭐 이런거요
<Demonion> 긏
<Demonion> 그츄
<Demonion> jsp를 간단한 수준이면
<Demonion> 직접 수정하쥬
<SunGyo> 그츄는 못보던 포켓몬...
<SunGyo> 아, js
<Demonion> 어려우거나 신규 개발 등 기능 추가건은
<Demonion> 계약 업체에 시키쥬.
<SunGyo> 일하신지 좀 됬나봐요?
<Demonion> 그렇게 보이나유.
<Demonion> 아직은
<Demonion> 신입이라고 생각해유.
<SunGyo> 8개월 이상은 하신거 같은데요?
<Demonion> 마인드가 말이쥬
<Demonion> 흐음...
<SunGyo> IT쪽이 롱런하기가 쉽지는 않은거 같아요.
<Demonion> 그쿤유
<SunGyo> 얼마전에 잘 알고 지내던 국내 나스업체 하나가 망했는데, 아쉽더라구요.
<SunGyo> 뭐 옆에서 보는 입장에서 뭔 말인듯 못하겠냐 하겠지만.... 하드웨어 기술력도 있고, 소프트웨어 엔지니어도 확보한 상황에서 기획을 잘못해 날라간 경우거든요.
<Demonion> 허어...
<SunGyo> 윗선에서 일하는 사람들이 사회 변화에 대한 흐름을 읽지 못하게 화근..
<SunGyo> 서폿이라 말씀하시긴 했는데...어떤 면에선 본인 위치가 전반적인 업무흐름을 보는 위치일지도 몰라요.
<Demonion> 허어
<Demonion> 그런가유..
<SunGyo> 아직 젊으시면, 열혈페이 각오하시고 한번쯤은 본인 위치에서 사회나 업계 변화에 대한 흐름을 볼 수 있도록 살펴보시는것도 좋을수도...
<SunGyo> 보통 그러기는 쉽지 않지만,
<Demonion> 아하...
<SunGyo> 그러다가 대반 나는 경우도.....( _ _)
<SunGyo> 대반 -> 대박
<Demonion> 글쿤유..
<SunGyo> 혹시 여성 개발자 모임에 활동하시나요?
<Demonion> 아니유.
<Demonion> 님은유?
<SunGyo> 찾아보시면 나올꺼에요. 그쪽 커뮤니티 리더께서 이전에 우분투에서 발표하시는걸 한번 ..
<SunGyo> 전 남자...( _ _)
<DarkCircle> 추워서 잠을 못자고 -.- (............................................................)
<jason_kr> 썰렁~ 닭클님.
<SunGyo> (그렇게 다크써클은 정적을 깨고 일어났따)
<DarkCircle> jason_kr, (_ _   )너부죽.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 반갑습니다~
<DarkCircle> SunGyo, 써버는 어이돼슴콰!?
<SunGyo> ufw내리니 정상.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<SunGyo> 나중에 원격지 가서 또 해보게요.
<SunGyo> 그런데 프록시가 gee-lol이에요.
<DarkCircle> 포트 오픈 잘하셔야해유. 최소한 ssh 같은 포트는 기본으로 열어놔야 ..
<DarkCircle> 다른건 죽어도 최소한 원격 컨트롤은 하지 .ㅇㅇㅇ
<SunGyo> 아니 왜 dmz를 박아넣었는데도 포트를 다른 아이피로 우회시키냐구요.
<SunGyo> 아 아이피타임..싫어지네요.
<SunGyo> 오, 블루 더스크님이 오셨다 가시네요.
<DarkCircle> 저는 그래서 iptime을 구매를 ... 할때는 싼맛에 망 쳐(?)바를때 ...
<DarkCircle> 무선랜 내장 보드가 달린 머신이 있으면 그냥 공유기를 만들어버립니다.
<jason_kr> 어떤 실마리를 짚기는 했죠? 그 부분은 blue dusk도 아는 편여요.
<SunGyo> 오늘 발표하러 가서 결국 웹에서 돌리는건 직접 못보여드리고, 걍 인문학적인 내용만 떠들다 왔네요.
<SunGyo> DC: 젠투로?
<DarkCircle> 넹 아마도
<SunGyo> 머신은 어떤거로 갔다 쓰세요?
<DarkCircle> hostapd랑 netifrc가 연동성이 지랄맞긴 하지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 ... 랜포트 두개에 무선랜 하나(되도록이면 센트리노) 달려있으면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 기가바이트 보드중에 죽이는거 하나 있던데 ...
<SunGyo> 집에 굴러다니는 데탑 하나 올리려 고민중이거든요.
<DarkCircle> CPU는 꼭 굳이 i5나 i7 아니라도 6만원대에 제성능 뽑아내는 CPU 충분히 돌아다닌다능.
<jason_kr> 대화 마친 후, 저 질문 하나 있음.
<SunGyo> 네
<jason_kr> 먼저 말씀하셔~
<SunGyo> 그 뭐였더라..간단하게 프록시 구축해주는게 있었는데...
<SunGyo> zenity?
<DarkCircle> 되도록이면 무슨 문제를 해결하려든 저비용고효율
<SunGyo> 음. 이건 명령어군요.
<DarkCircle> iptables 그냥 배워서 쓰는게 더 편합니다.
<DarkCircle> 첨에 편한거 찾아보자고 이것저것 찾아보기야 할텐데
<DarkCircle> 궁극적으로는 ... 커널단에서 지원하는 iptables 쓰는게 제일 확실해요
<SunGyo> 아, zentyal
<SunGyo>  www.zentyal.org/
<DarkCircle> 그건 방화벽이 아니라 .... ;;
<DarkCircle> 그냥 솔루션
<DarkCircle> 방화벽 하나 구축한다고 운영체제를 뒤엎는건 뭔가 엄한거 같네요 .
<SunGyo> 걍 입구에 프록시 하나 박아넣고..거기서 따서 쓰려고 고민중이거든요.
<SunGyo> 필요시 vpn도 구성해보고...
<DarkCircle> 제가 진행중인 사업 중에 젠타이얼 쓰는곳이 있긴 합니다. 근데 젠타이얼을 프록시 구축용으로 쓰는건 좀 아닌듯요.
<SunGyo> 사실 요즘 인트라넷으로 업무형태를 바꾸려고 고민중이에요.
<DarkCircle> 그건 그냥 서비스 오픈했을때 포트 열고 닫고 하는게 끝.
<DarkCircle> 아 인트라넷이면 LDAP 기반으로 구축할때 젠타이얼이 좀 편하긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 그거 말고도 이것저것 서비스 붙여서 돌린다고 한다면 ㅇㅇ
<SunGyo> 망분리가 고민인데, 1.업뎃을 어찌 해결할지와  2.망외와 망내간 의사소통을 어찌할지가 고민이에요.
<DarkCircle> 어차피 젠타이얼은 자체적으로 업데이트가 지원이 되긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 업뎃할 때마다 설정을 어떻게 유지관리할지 좀 고민해보시는게 좋습니다. (...)
<SunGyo> 젠타이얼을 통해 다른 서버들이 업데이트가 가능한가요??
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그렇겐 안되죠.
<SunGyo> 그게 고민이에에ㅛ.
<SunGyo> 에요.
<DarkCircle> 다른 서버는 다른 서버대로 따로 ..
<SunGyo> 인트라넷에 때려넣어버리면 업뎃이 걸리는데, 이거 어찌 해결할지..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 독립 repo를 구축해서 주기적으로 돌려가지고 각 서버마다 똑같은 환경으로 강제 업데이트 하는 방법도 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 그러려면 최상위 노드에 프록시를 박고 저장소를 증설해야 하고
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그런식이긴 합니다. -ㅂ-
<DarkCircle> 이건 좀 위험한 방법이긴 하지만 비용이 적게 들어가는 방법이고
<DarkCircle> 비용을 조금 더 들이더라도 더 안전하게 구축하려면
<DarkCircle> 노드 머신 하나 붙이고 그걸 업데이트 서버로 ...
<SunGyo> 노드 머신이 뭐에요?
<sungyo> 웹을 닫는다는게...;;
<DarkCircle> 노드는 노드죠 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 아 구글검색 기능 안넣었지 -.-
<DarkCircle> 묘봇이 죽었네 ..
<sungyo> 헐. 묘봇
<sungyo> 이미 봇 네이밍에서 취향이...!!
<sungyo> 요즘 고민이게 안전한 업무환경인데...
<DarkCircle> http://www.cisco.com/web/KR/networking/glossary/index.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] 네트워크 용어 - 솔루션 - Cisco Systems
<sungyo> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EB%85%B8%EB%93%9C_(%EA%B7%BC%EA%B1%B0%EB%A6%AC_%ED%86%B5%EC%8B%A0%EB%A7%9D)
<myobot> [링크 제목] 노드 (근거리 통신망) - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전
<sungyo> 결국 모든 크래킹의 근원은 '데스크탑'에서부터 출발하는지라...옹~
<sungyo> 안전한 업무환경을 위해서는 데탑을 막아버리자인데,
<sungyo> 그럼 위에 말씀처럼 노드를 하나 구성하고 그 안에 업뎃서버를 넣어야 할 판이네요.
<sungyo> 노드에 로컬 저장소구성이 되긴 되네요...?
<sungyo> 어머, 저거 한번 해봐야긋다...*ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<jason_kr> 이제 말씀 정리 좀 됐으면, 내 질문 해도 되여?
<sungyo> 네
<jason_kr> ddns, dydns 등 ip 포워딩 해 주는 서비스가 있는 줄 아는데...
<jason_kr> 그곳에서 포트포워딩도 되죠?
<sungyo> 해주는데 있지 않을까요?
<jason_kr> 기본적으로 다 해줄 듯...지금 다시 확인 중
<sungyo> 오늘 에너지를 쏟아서인지 잠이 다 오네요.
<sungyo> 오늘 부모님이...
<sungyo> 너 오픈소스로 논문 계속 쓰고 싶으면 장학금으로 공부하라고...;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 내가 사용하고 있는 무료 서비스는 포트는 포워딩을 않해주네요. 쩝
<sungyo> 아 귀찮다...
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ipeter_> 허허
<ipeter_> 아이패드 샀어요.
<ipeter_> 에어2 64기가요.
<Demonion> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-25
<ipeter_> 좋은 일요일 보내시나요?
<autowiz__> 아이고 피터님 일어나셨어요?
<autowiz__> 쥐박 사이트 아시는분 계시나요?
<autowiz__> www.mouse-box.com 이라고 마우스안에 pc 를 넣을려고 하는 곳인데
<autowiz__> 쥐박이라서그런지 아니면 무슨 다른 이유가 있는건지 워닝~ 이 뜨네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> http://chickenswing.com
<myobot> [링크 제목] Chicken Swing - Home
<PotatoGim> 코렁탕 먹을까봐 말하지 못할 그 분의 사이트는 안 막혔네요..^^
<jason_kr> 오~마우스 안에 PC 를 넣는다. 참신한 발상이네요. 현재 기술로 충분히 될텐데...어감은 완전히 꽝'보다 저급하네요.
<jason_kr> 오즈님, 잘 봤어요. 그런데, 아직 많이 개념만 있는듯, 좀 허접해 보여요. 따라잡고 싶은 맘...
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 저녁 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<davvyoon> 안녕하세요 :)
<ipeter> davvyoon: 안녕하세요?
<autowiz__> 피터님 안녕하세요 저 물어보고 싶은게 있는데요
<ipeter> spsp
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> autowiz__: 오즈님 말씀하셔요!
<ipeter> 저 여기 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 아 거기 계시는군요 . 그럼 계속 계시면 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 밥좀 먹고 올께요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 왔어요
<ipeter> 11분 걸렸군요
<jason_kr_> PotatoGim: ping
<sungyo> myobot
<ipeter> autowiz__: 뭐 물어보시려 했나요?
<ipeter> autowiz__: ipeter는 아직도 오즈님의 질문을 기다리고 있습니다1
<ipeter> =)
<autowiz__> 오늘 날씨는 어떤가요?
<jason_kr> 오즈님, 그 워닝 사이트도 웃기지만, 마우스박스...딴 사람이 더 먼저 만들 것 같아요. 아주 재밌어요. 어떻게 알게 됐어요?
<ipeter> autowiz__: 아니 그 질문을!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 비가 옵니다.
<ipeter> 추적추적
<ipeter> 하지만 내일은 맑을 예정이라지요?
<ipeter> 어디이십니까?
<autowiz__> 사무실이요
<jason_kr> 오즈님, 그 워닝 사이트도 웃기지만, 마우스박스...딴 사람이 더 먼저 만들 것 같아요. 아주 재밌어요. 어떻게 알게 됐어요?
<sebul> 안녕하세요.  irc 오랜만에들어왔네요.
<jason_kr> 반갑습니다. 귀가 잘 했ㅈ이ㅛ?
<autowiz__> 누가 페이스북에 올렸더라구요 mouse-box 사이트라고 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 음주는 아녀도, 저녁식사라도 하고 가시지...글케 빨리 갔어요?
<jason_kr> 예, 재밌게 봤어요.오즈님
<sungyo> 저희 포럼에 달아놓은 구글 검색기, 그거 돈주고 쓰는건가요?
<autowiz__> 네~ 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 음주는 아녀도, 저녁식사라도 하고 가시지...글케 빨리 갔어요? sebul 님
<jason_kr> 서ㄴ교님,그런데, 포럼에 검색 툴은 오동작 중여요
<sungyo> 두리번? 세벌님 어디?
<sungyo> 아! 세벌님 계셨군요.
<jason_kr> 번역과 검색이 유료 죠~ 일부 번역은 아직도 무료가 뚤렸고요
<sungyo> 검색 툴 자체가 오작동중인건가요?
<jason_kr> 아뇨, 우리 포럼 것만..
<sebul> 저녁 식사 시간에 유익한 얘기 많이 주고 받으셨겠네요... 저는 집에 애 보느라 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 네네. 우리 검색 툴이 문제인거죠??
<sungyo> sebul님~ 어제는 죄송해요~ 사실 책을 세벌님 드리는게 맞는데...
<jason_kr> 아, 아직 아이가 어리군요.
<jason_kr> 예, 선교님 우리만 문제
<sebul> 책이야 sungyo 님께서 주고 싶은 분께 주시면 되는 거죠. 잘 하셨어요. :)
<sungyo> 대신에 세벌님께는 책 한권 따로 챙겨놓을게요.
<sebul> 궁금한 게 http://ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27665 이 글 보고서 대표하겠다고 신청하실 분이 계실까 걱정이네요...
<sebul> 대표는 무슨 일을 한다는 설명도 없이 할 사람 신청하라고 하면....???
<sungyo> 구글 검색기 말고 웹 자체 검색기를 쓰는게 낳군요.
<sungyo> 낫군요.
<jason_kr> 무슨 웹 인데요? ㅋ
<jason_kr> 웹의 검색기 엔진이 뭔데요?
<jason_kr> 아~ 세벌님, 윗 글 링크는 열어보진 않았는데...함 보고..
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 포럼 홈페이지 상단 말고 하단이요.
<jason_kr> 우리 포럼 지금 검색 잘 안되고 있어요. 가뜩이나 디엔엣 이사 중...이 겹쳐서
<sebul> 포럼 상단에는 검색, 하단에는 찾기가 있었네요. 자주 들어오면서도 모르고 있었네요. 어떻게 다른 건지도 모르겠...
<jason_kr> 상단은 일본말루 빠가~
<jason_kr> 세벌님, 좀 일찍 갈 줄 알았으면, 아얄씨 말씀을 따로 좀 드릴껄! 난 식사 참석할 줄 알고...답을 미뤘었거든요
<jason_kr> 세벌님? ㅋ
<sebul> 대표라는 직함만 갖고 정말 하는 일 아무것도 없다면 그리고 신청하는 다른 분이 없다면 제가 할 생각이 있습니다만... 대표라는 직함만 갖고 아무런일도 안 하면 안 되겠죠? :p
<jason_kr> sebul: ~님
<jason_kr> 세벌님, 포럼에 글 옮겨야 겠어요. ㅎㅎㅎ 왜냐믄
<jason_kr> 지금 세벌님이 올린 글은 , 그 글타래는 후보자 등록으로 하겠다쟎아요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 질문으 따로 글타래를 열어달라"고 써 있네요. 그러므로...옮겨 주는 것이 옳겠죠?! ^^
<jason_kr> sebul: 오케이 요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<sebul> 방금 지웠습니다 :p
<sebul> 질문글을 별도 글타래로 올렸습니다.
<jason_kr> 지우긴요~ 걍 정당한 질문였는데...어디 딴쪽에 ..예에~ 예~ 글쵸.
<sungyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/_Presentation/blob/master/WritingTomBoyForLazyBoy/README.md
<sebul> 선교 님의 글을 보니 많이 부끄러워지네요. 저는 준비도 안 하고 횡설수설 발표를 -.-
<jason_kr> sebul: 전혀~
<jason_kr> 세벌님도 잘 했어요
<sebul> jason_kr : Thank you.
<sungyo> sebul, 전 괜히 긴장해서 잔뜩 준비를....
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 아는 사람은 알죠.
<jason_kr> 오 아직 안자는 구요! Demonion 일반적으로 C 더하기 부분적으로 asm 씁니다.
<Demonion> 아하
<Demonion> 글쿤유.
<Demonion> asm은 첨 들어보네유
<jason_kr> 어셈블리'언어 요.
<Demonion> 아하
<Demonion> 그렇군유
<sungyo> 어..어셈블리...?
<sungyo> 어..그거...셈하고..블리(분리)하고...
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<sungyo> 여긴 어디? 난 누구? 하게 해준다는...
<sungyo> 그런데 그걸 10살때 만지려고 덤벼드신 분이 계시다는건
<sungyo> ì°¸.....( _ _)
<jason_kr> 다 같은 언어일 뿐.
<sungyo> (헉....)
<jason_kr> 내 초교 6학년때, 한 반의 친구놈. 뭘~ 열심히 그리더라고요. 뭐냐~ 물으니 '씹어',  ㅋ
<sungyo> 네?
<sungyo> C언어?
<sungyo> 씹어?
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 내 고교 졸업때쯤? 우연히 대딩 선배 책을 보고.....그 넘이 그린 그림이 논리게이트 얼개도 였단 걸 알았을 때, 내 심정이 어땠겠우?
<sungyo> 하....
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-25
<autowiz> 아침에 라디오 듣는데
<autowiz> 스노우겟돈 , 스노우나미 , 스노우질라 등의 신조어가 생겼데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 제 기억으로는 이정도로 추운게 몇년만인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 그래서 그런지 예전에 만들어놓고 지키던 일들 몇몇가지를 내가 최근 몇년동안 잊고 살았구나~
<autowiz> 하는 생각을 하게 되는 지난주 였습니다. 날씨관련된것만이 아니라 전부다 초심으로 돌아가 열심히 살겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 날씨 하나로 마음가짐을 바꾸게 해주는군요
<autowiz> 그런의미에서 le_x 님 출근은 잘 하셨어요?
<autowiz> 초심으로 돌아가 다시 데쉬를 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 다행히 회사 앞만 빼곤 다 녹았네요.^^
<autowiz> 가뜩이나 이런 생각을 가지게된게 저희 회사도 좀 그런게 있습니다.  인간적으로 당연하다고 여기는 부분이었고 수년간 을을 해오면서 삶을 살아오면서 만든 법칙 같은게 있는데
<autowiz> 그런걸 자꾸만 무시하고 어떻게든 비용 줄이려고만 하고 있는데 이러다가. 일이 한번 터져야 .... 아~  할거 같은 느낌입니다.
<autowiz> lex 님 행여 눈길에 넘어지시거나 그러면 안됩니다. ㅠㅠ  입원하시면 제가 문병은 가겠습니다만 ^^
<lex_work> autowiz, 감사합니다.^^
<lex_work> 어제 눈이 많이 와서 택시타고 시험보러 갔어요. 회전시 살짝 돌기도 하고...ㅋ
<autowiz> 전에 말씀하시던 조경 자격증 시험 보신거에요??
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 테토테토 포테토 하이잉~
<PotatoGim> 예 ㅎㅎ 주말 잘 보내셨나요?
<autowiz> 포테토님 생각에 밤잠을 설쳤습니다...
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 많이 배고프셨나보군요..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 인사도 없고 안부전화도 없는 이사람을 어떻게 갈굴까 생각하다보니 밤잠을 설치게 되었네요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 조경기능사 시험봤어요. 문제가 어려워서(공부를 덜해서 그렇겠죠.ㅠㅠ) 떨어진줄 알았는데 가채점해보니 딱 36개로 합격이에요.
<PotatoGim> 윽..ㅋㅋ 요새 정신이 없어서 irc에도 인사만 던지고 잠수네요..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 잠수에도 세금을 걷어야 우분투 커뮤니티가 부작가 될듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 젤 많이 낼지도 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 춥네요
<ipeter> 영하 13도입니다.
<autowiz> 피터님 마음만큼이나 추운날씨 입니다.
<ipeter> 오즈님 램 8기가 가지고 다니는 울트라북으로 괜찮을까요?
<autowiz> 어떤작업을 하느냐에 따라 다른거 아니겠습니까.
<autowiz> 저는 가끔문석작업하고 거의 터미널 작업하다보니
<ipeter> 그냥 단순 웹개발 죠큼. 문서작업..
<autowiz> 울트라 씬 하나로 만족하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 어떤 모델이셔요?
<autowiz> acer 1810T 입니다.
<ipeter> 제마음은 무척 춥군요
<ipeter> 오즈님께 한방 먹었습니다.
<autowiz> 한방이면 원룸이군요 ....   -_-;;
<ipeter> 아앗
<ipeter> 두방 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> http://www.interpark.com/product/MallDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000100000&sc.dispNo=016001&sc.prdNo=3905744308
<ipeter> 이거 샀어요.
<ipeter> 어짜피 램 8기가면 3-4년 후에 또 다른 놋북 살꺼 같아서요.
<JasonJang> Seony: 내가 답'까지 완성해 주면 좋겠지만, ㅠㅠ 한국공항에 도착한 시간이 통신사의 근무 시간중이라면, (그 유명한) egg 를 단기 임차하세요. ^^
<JasonJang> Seony: 내가 답'까지 완성해 주면 좋겠지만, ㅠㅠ 한국공항에 도착한 시간이 통신사의 근무 시간중이라면, 공항에 입점한 아무 통신사에서 (그 유명한) egg 를 단기 임차하세요. ^^ 아마 KT 가 좀 유리할 꺼여요.
<Seony> 어제 구글링 좀 해보니까 그런건 안나오더라구요
<JasonJang> 와이브로 에그(애그) <---- 로 검색을....
<Seony> 공항에 입점한 통신사에서만 그런 서비스가 있나보네요
<JasonJang> 아니죠, 타 매장에서도 하긴 하지만 많이들 몰라서요. 아무래도 공항내 매장은 일상다반사지만...
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 그렇긴 하겠네요...
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 와이브로 에그도 좋은 선택이예요
<razGon_LeO660m> 좋은 선택입니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 에그.
<razGon_LeO660m> 제가 생각해도 이거 선택이요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 이동이 잫다면요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 명절에 대만 갑니다.
<Seony> 이동이 많진 않을 것 같은데, 그래도 쓸게 그거 밖에 없을듯 싶네요
<JasonJang> 아니면, 기간을 미리 말해 주면, 온라인 예약 구매를 해서 택배로 받아 놓을 수도 있지만... <--- 아, 이 경우는 *단기 임차가 불가능*하겠네요. 단기임차는 역시 공항 매장에서...
<JasonJang> 또는 두번째의 선택이라면, 역시 공항에서 4g 전화기를 단기임차후 HotSpot 등으로 인터넷을 이용하는 방법! 이랄까? <--- 이 경우 대용량(하루에 수기가씩 쓰기에는 무리'가 있다는 단점)
<ipeter> razGon_LeO660m: 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 잘 다녀오세요
<autowiz> 국내 통신사에서 외국가면하루 1만원 무제한 이던데
<autowiz> 속도는 좀 느리긴 하지만
<razGon_LeO660m> 마눌님과 만나고서 처음가는 해외여행.
<autowiz> 국내로 오는경우는 음...
<razGon_LeO660m> 대만은 5일동안 3지 무제한. 한국 전화는 못하지만
<razGon_LeO660m> 카톡은 되는
<JasonJang> 4g cell 망을 wifi 로 변환 뿌려주는 용어가 통신사 마다 달라서...HotSpot 이라고 부르는 통신사도 있고..
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 케이티 것은 보니 그거더군요. 와이브로를 기반으로 하고 와이브로가 커버 안되는 부분은 LTE로.
<autowiz> 보통 핫스팟   (무선 AP 느낌)        이나
<autowiz> 테더링   (왠지 이건 유선 무선 포함)
<JasonJang>  맞다. 테더링이 통용 용어군요.! 내 잠시 깜박.
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 스마트폰 선불요금제를 보니까 데이터 비용이 꽤 들겠떠라구요
<autowiz> 주말에 사무실이 너무 추워서 감기가 다시 심해진거 같습니다.
<Seony> 그래서 해야되나 말아야되나 고민입니다
<autowiz> 제 폰이 무제한인데 패드랑 같이 묶어지는 지 봐야겠습니다.
<autowiz> 그러면 패드도 같이 무제한이되고 그걸로 그냥 가지고 쓰시건 , 태더링을 걸든 하면 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 패드를 어디다 뒀는지 찾아보겠습니다.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오 그렇군요
<Seony> 어차피 제가 한국 가려면 시간이 좀 있어서 미리 알아본 거에요
<autowiz> 잘 안쓰는 스마트폰 컴에 연결해서 보조모니터로 모니터링 정보만 따로 볼 수 있으면 좋을거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 생각보다 이게 차이가 심하게 날때가 있거든요 작은모니터라도 하나 더 있으면 엄청 편해서
<ipeter> 저 오늘 약정 2년 끊났어요
<ipeter> 스마트폰이요.
<ipeter> 휴대폰 바꿀생각은 없고(5S)
<autowiz> 약정없이 사시면 되겠네요
<ipeter> 그냥 요금 할인 받으려구요.
<autowiz> 돈도 아껴지고
<ipeter> 그냥 휴대폰 계속 쓸래요..
<ipeter> 5S인데 그럭저럭 계속 쓸만해요.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 재접좀하고 오겠습니다-
<autowiz> 지금 생각해보니 아이폰 5S  랑 삼성 갤럭시 S5 랑 문자 앞뒤 차이군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 시간 되면 광주 가서 라즈곤님도 뵈면 좋겠는데 가능할지 모르겠네요...
<autowiz> 광주가 가깝지는 않은동내라서
<autowiz> KTX 타고 가면 갈 수 있을것도 같습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 광주오시면 저도 갈 수 있을거 같아요.^^
<Seony> 음.. 아마도 비용이나 시간이나 힘들지 않나 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<autowiz> 화상채팅 하시거나 다음에 보시게 될 지도 모르겠네요
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 음. 되네요
<ipeter> dma. ehlspdy
<ipeter> 컴이 이상하네요
<autowiz> 아미타불 유미타불
<autowiz> You+Me+他+不
<autowiz> 너도, 나도, 다른사람도 다~ 유저불량이라는 학설로 , 컴퓨터는 거짓말을 하지않는다는 말을 따르는 학설 입니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 학설 무지 접속 종료
<Seony> s/무지/무시
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 테스트 편집기 중에 notepad++ 라는 게 있는데 상당히 쓸만합니다. 플러그인도 많고 인터페이스나 뭐 등등
<Seony> 윈도우 기본 어플이에요?
<autowiz> 다만 저는 좀 아쉬운게 정규식 처리를 함에 있어 자신들만의 정규식이 따로 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 기본어플이랑 이름은 좀 비슷한데 다른 녀석입니다.
<autowiz> 정규식 공부를 다시해야 하는 아아 어째서 저러는지 아직도 잘 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> https://notepad-plus-plus.org/
<Seony> 제 기억이 맞다면 노트플러스++는 아마 상용일 거에요
<Seony> 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 걍 윈도우에서도 서브라임 텍스트 쓰는게 낫지않을까 싶네요...
<autowiz> 작년인가 상용프로그램을 안써보자는 생각으로 사용하기 시작했는데 ... 음... 자주는 아니지만 가끔 치환할때 정규식 쓸때마다 엄청 귀찮네요
<autowiz> 그러야 할까 봅니다.
<autowiz> 그래야
<autowiz> 서니님 맥에서도 서브라임 쓰시는건가요?
<Seony> 네, 근데 주로 MacVim을 쓰려고 해요
<Seony> 서브라임이 최근 업데이트 올라온지 상당히 오래됐거든요
<autowiz> 잠시 바람좀 쐬고 오겠습니다 ^^
<Seony> 그 사이에 좋은 개발용 에디터가 많이 나왔는데, 서브라임의 매력이 좀 많이 줄지않았나 싶네요
<Seony> 넵
<ipeter_> 제 마음만큼이나 찬 바람 많이 쐬세요.
<ipeter_> autowiz: 잘 다녀오세요
<ipeter_> 써니님
<ipeter_> 은근 맥이 좋아지기 시작하네요.
<ipeter_> 앱형태로 설치하고 좋아요.
<ipeter_> oneDrive(MS)것 이용하기 시작했습니다.
<ipeter_> student버전 구매해서 그냥 1T onedrive사용해보려구요.
<ipeter_> 무료로 제공하네요.
<ipeter_> 밥먹고 오게습니다!
<ipeter_> 점심 맛있게 드세요!!
<autowiz> 맛점 하세요~~
<JasonJang> note++ 은 기본 앱 아닙니다. ^^
<ipeter_> 써니님
<ipeter_> 통신사 다녀왔습니다.
<ipeter_> 일단 30일 기본료 5000원입니다.
<ipeter_> 기본료 같은 개념이구요, 저 기본료 5000원에 18-19분의 통화가 가능합니다.
<ipeter_> 30일간요.
<ipeter_> 저 통화가 끝나면, 1주일간 받는것만되고, 더이상 연장을 않하면, 해지됩니다.
<ipeter_> 3일 후, 19분의 기본통화가 끝나면 또 한달간 연장해야합니다. 5000원을 주구요.
<ipeter_> 그러면 그날부터 30일간 또 같은 조건으로 연장됩니다.
<ipeter_> 60일간 얼마, 일간 얼마 이렇게 차등으로 되어 있습니다.(단계별)
<ipeter_> 사진을 못찍어왔어요. 핸드폰을 두고 오는 바람에요.
<ipeter_> 데이터는 2만원에 2기가였나 그랬어요.
<ipeter_> 통화가 죽으면 데이터는 못씁니다.
<ipeter_> 너무 복잡해서 룰이 헷갈리네요.
<ipeter_> 데이터 위주로 쓰실거면, 편의점에서 프리페이드 데이터 유심을 판매한다네요.
<ipeter_> 통신사는 별정 통신사였구요.
<ipeter_> Seony: 확인부탁드려요!
<ipeter_> 혹시 전파인증에 대해서 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter_> KT에 알아보니 데이터쉐어링이 최대 2기기 까지 된대네요.
<ipeter_> 노트북에도 유심을 꼽아쓸 수 있는 놋북이라면 가능하답니다.
<ipeter_> KT대리점으로 노트북을 가지고 가야해요.
<ipeter_> 직구 막으려고 별짓을 다하네요.
<ipeter_> http://blog.naver.com/doojikgoo/220590533685
<ipeter_> 전파인증 관심있는분들 확인해보세요.
<john1117> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요-
<john1117> 반갑습니다~
<Seony> ipeter_, 대충 이해했어요 감사합니다
<ipeter_> Seony: 에그는 자기네 관할이 아니라고 KT직영점을 가서 알아봐야한대요. 아마 데이터 위주일것입니다.
<Seony> 에그를 써서 와이파이로 연결해야할지, 스마트폰으로 테더링을 할지만 고민하면 되겠군요...
<Seony> 에그 대여요금이 하루 8천원이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 에그의 좋은 점은 스마트폰의 대량적인 전력을 날려버리니.
<razGon_LeO660m> 전력을 날려버리는 것을 방지하니.. 말이 잘못되었네요.ㅎ
<HeavensBus> jkZQls
<ipeter_> 차라리 저희 아버지 회선을 한달간 빌려드릴까요?
<ipeter_> 안쓰시는 LTE회선 하나 있거든요.
<ipeter_> Seony: 아! 데이터 위주로 필요하시면, 편의점에 가셔서 데이터 선불 유심칩을 구매하시면 됩니다. 하지만 음성은 찾아봐야한다고 하더라구요. 별정통신사래네요.
<ipeter_> 가격은...잘 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...  일단 제가 한국 가려면 시간이 좀 있으니까 그때가서 다시 말씀드릴께요
<ipeter_> 허헛!!!
<ipeter_> 사마휘님!
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> 가시다니.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> R로 패키지 설치후, 패키지에 들어있는 샘플 데이터로 연산을 하는데,
<ipeter_> i5 2core(4) mac osx vs i7 4core(8) ubuntu 14.04 돌려보는데
<ipeter_> 몇초 차이 안나네요
<ipeter_> 팬소리만 무쇠놋북이 더 크고
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 서니님 오랜만입니다.
<Suiz> 또 뭐가 안되서 와봤어요 ㅡㅜ
<ipeter_> 우와.
<ipeter_> 8코어 전부 쓰니까 후덜덜하네요
<Suiz> 어제가지 이상없다가.. 오늘 갑자기 이러는데...
<Suiz> Read-only file system 에러
<Suiz> 가 나옵니다. mount 로 확인해보니 home/폴더가 ro 로되어있내요...
<Suiz> mount -o remount,rw /home
<Suiz> 해보니 block device /dev/sda2 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Suiz> 어찌해야할까요?
<Suiz> 아 ~ 다들 퇴근하시는건가..
<autowiz> 아
<lex_work> 아.. 그런가요?
<autowiz> 쓰기 금지...
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rtuLA1yW/Screenshot_2016-01-25-14-24-37-1-1.png
<autowiz> 아아 빨간게 있긴 한데 마이너스가 심하네요
<autowiz> dmesg | grep -i sda  하셔서
<autowiz> 뭔가 장치에 오류가 있는건 아닌지 찾아보시구요.
<autowiz> 장치가 다른데서 또 마운트 되어 있으면 write 로는 마운트가 한번 밖에 안되기 때문에( 보통은 마운트 자체가 한번 밖에 안되지만 )
<Suiz> sp
<Suiz> SCSI device sda: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB) sda: Write Protect is off sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00 SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back SCSI device sda: 976771055 512-byte hdwr sectors (500107 MB) sda: Write Protect is off sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00 SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 > sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<autowiz> df -h  결과도 한번 확인해보시는건 어떨까 싶습니다. mount -v -o remount,ro /dev/sda2  /home 하실 때
<Suiz> 이허게있내요
<Suiz> EXT3-fs: sda6: orphan cleanup on readonly fs EXT3-fs: sda6: 6 orphan inodes deleted EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal Adding 4192924k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4192924k EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_lookup: unlinked inode 25961937 in dir #25954546
<Suiz> Adding 4192924k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4192924k EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_lookup: unlinked inode 25961937 in dir #25954546 Aborting journal on device sda2. EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_lookup: unlinked inode 25961938 in dir #25954546 EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_lookup: unlinked inode 25961932 in dir #25954655 EX
<pchero_work> 헉...
<Suiz> 죄송합니다 도배해서요
<pchero_work> 삼성 뭔일 있나요?
<Suiz> 이거 먼가요
<ipeter_> ??
<ipeter_> 왜요??
<ipeter_> 삼성...?
<autowiz> fsck  수동으로 돌려보신적 있으시면
<autowiz> 한번 해야 할거 같기도 한데요
<Suiz> 안돌려봣습니다
<pchero_work> 주식이.. -37.78 %;;;;
<Suiz> 자료 나라가던가 그런건 아닌가요?
<ipeter_> 삼전이요?
<autowiz> 최근에 비정상 셧다운이 있었는지는 모르겠는데
<ipeter_> 삼성sdi는 이번에 적자전환 했네요.
<ipeter_> ㅎㄷㄷ합니다.
<pchero_work> 삼성 엔지니어링이요
<pchero_work> 조금전에 HolyKnight 님 올려주신 스샷이요.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 삼엔이 곧 유상증자하거든요
<HolyKnight> 그래서 저런듯 ㅠ
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 홀녀님 힘내셔요.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ipeter_> 저도 엄청난 -입니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<autowiz> Suiz : 개인용 장비 인가요?
<ipeter_> 휴...
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> mac os 괜찮네요.
<ipeter_> 맥미니 자체가 1분정도 더 걸려도 그렇지, 우분투보다는 더 조용?! 하네요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 저 피씨 사양으로 돌리면 더 나은 성능을 나타낼지도 모르겠어요.
<ipeter_> 뭐 OS성능 우열을 가리는것 자체가 말이 안되지만요.
<simG2> multiple active partitions 이게 무었인가요?
<simG2> 이것때문에 설치가 안되고 바로 넘어가네요..
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 설치가 안되고 넘어간다는 게 어떤 말씀이실까요?
<autowiz> 일단 active 라는건
<autowiz> 하드디스크 파티션 중에 이 파티션을 부팅용으로 쓰겠다고 지정을 해놓는 tag 혹은 flag 같은 건데 보통은 물리적인 하드 디스크 하나에 없거나 1개만 있어야 합니다.
<autowiz> 그게 2개 이상이라서 문제가 생기는게 아닐까 싶은데요.
<autowiz> 추천드리는 방법은 우분투 시디로 부팅하셔서 , gparted 를 실행합니다.
<autowiz> 이후에 파티션 들 중에 flasgs 에 boot 라는 게 있으면 그 파티션이 active 파티션 입니다.
<autowiz> 두개중에 한개 파티션 혹은 두개 파티션 모두에 대해서 오른쪽 클릭하신다음 manage flags 을 누르셔서
<autowiz> boot 항목을 빼주시면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 적용은 프로그램 상단아이콘중 오른쪽 녹색 체크 표시를 누르시면 적용 됩니다.
<autowiz> 이후에 다시 설치를 진행해보시기를 바랍니다. 윈도우즈등 다른 OS 랑 동시 설치를 하실려는거거나
<autowiz> 어느 파티션을 빼야 할지 모르겠다 싶으시면 다시 질문 주시면 알려 드리겠습니다.~~
<SimG2> multiple active partitions
<SimG2> 이게뭔가요?
<oming> 여러 개의 활성 파티션 ;;
<autowiz> 흐업
<autowiz> 못모신건가요?
<autowiz> 떡볶이 사러 갑니다~
<autowiz> 마음을 살찌워야 하는데 자꾸 육신을 살찌우고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 날씨가 매우 추우니까 또 옛날 생각이 스믈스믈...
<autowiz> 그날도 정말 추웠습니다. 영하 13도 정도 .. 평소 보다 정말 쌀쌀한 날이었는데 어떤 사람이 자전거를 타고 가다가
<autowiz> 주유소 화장실을 들렀다가 길을 물어봅니다. 서울역 갈려면 어디로 가냐고
<autowiz> 오른쪽으로 직진하면 되는데 30~40분 정도 걸릴거라니까 너무춥다고 잠깐만 주유소 사무실에서 쉬다가면 안되냐고 합니다.
<autowiz> 자전거에 있는 물통에 물이 꽁꽁 얼어있는걸 보니 , 대만사람이 한국에 그것도 평소보다 추운날 얼마나 추웠을까 맘이 짠해지더라구요
<autowiz> 히터 바람도 모아드리고 자판기 커피도 뽑아드리고 그랬었습니다. 두시간쯤 거기서 주무시고 기차시간 맞춰서 간다고 하실때 얘기를 잠깐했는데
<autowiz> 대만에서 초등학교인가 중학교 교사라고 합니다. 부산에 아는사람이 있다고
<autowiz> 자전거 횡단할려고 하다가 도저히 추워서 못하겠다고 ㅋ (다른 나라에서도 자전거 타고 많이 다니신거 같더라구요 )
<autowiz> 대만 놀러오면 꼭 전화하라고 전번도 받았는데 , 너무 오래전이기도하고 전번도 잊어버렸네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그냥 오늘 좀 춥다보니 생각이 났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎ..
<autowiz> 여동생이 있다고 소개시켜 주고싶다고 했던건 비밀~~ ㅋㅋ
<Suiz_> 오토님?
<autowiz> 넵
<Suiz_> 서버와서보니까요 검사는먼가끝나서멈춰있는데
<Suiz_> 로그인화면이아니구요
<Suiz_> 루트비번물어보내요
<autowiz> busy box 라던가 initrd 로 들어가 버린건가 싶은데요 음...
<autowiz> ctrl + alt + del  로 재부팅을 한번 해봅시다요
<Suiz_> 다시셧다운했는데또검사하내요
<autowiz> 감사하고서 복구는 다시 수동으로 하라는건가 이런...
<autowiz> 재부팅은 전원 버튼으로 하셨나요? 아니면  명령이나 그런거로 하셨나요?
<Suiz_> 명려어요
<Suiz_> 셯다운 재부팅요
<autowiz> 아아 그거 도중에 멈추도 안될거 같은데요
<autowiz> 혹시 시디부팅 할 수 있는 장치는 없으시지요?
<Suiz_> 멈춘건아니고 요
<autowiz> 그게 아마 지금 검사 하는데 한참이 걸리고 또 아까처럼 루트 비번 물어볼거 같거든요
<Suiz_> 시디는없내요
<Suiz_> 네
<Suiz_> 반복인거같은데
<Suiz_> 비번입력하면
<autowiz> 루트비번 치고 들어가서 거기서 fsck 수동으로 돌려야 할거 같습니다.
<Suiz_> 아
<Suiz_> 기다렸다가 그리해볼께요
<autowiz> 아이고 시간이 엄청 걸리겠네요 ㅠㅠ 저녁은 드셨습니까??
<Suiz_> 머라입력하면될지 말씀부탁합니다
<Suiz_> 네 먹었습니다 밤새야할지모르겠내요
<autowiz> fsck -ay /dev/sda2 하시고
<autowiz> 혹시 지금 검사하는도중에 다른 파티션도 검사하고 있으면 그것들도 해주셔야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 식으로 하셨을때 위에서 11번째 줄 즈음에 Filesystem state: clean 이 아니면 그것들도 해주시면 될거 같습니다.
<Suiz_> 아
<Suiz_> 접종됐다 다시왔어요
<Suiz_> Duplicate or bad block in use
<autowiz> 으음 베드섹터 인가
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jssXjtYoDl0
<pchero_work> 이거 멋지네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그냥 inode 에러 인가
<autowiz> 예전에 팽이 같은거 공중에 띄워놓는 장식품이 있었는데 엄청 끌리긴 했었습니다.
<autowiz> 아무래도 자석이라서 어쩌다 지갑이나 그런게 근처로 가서 망가지진 않을까 라는 걱정도 좀 했었었구요
<Suiz_> 오토님
<Suiz_> Repair filesystem
<Suiz_> 이나왔습니다
<Suiz_> 음
<autowiz> 나왔다라
<Suiz_> 오토님안계세요?
<autowiz> 명령어 쳤을때 나왔다는건가요? 리페어 하라고 나왓다는건가요?
<Suiz_> 파인ㄴ체크중에 에러뜨면서 룻비번으로 접속하라고 안하면리붓한다고
<Suiz_> 비번넣었더니
<Suiz_> (Repair filesystem) #
<Suiz_> 이렇케 쉘이떠있어요
<Suiz_> 음
<autowiz> 우선 수동 fsck 는 어떤가요?
<Suiz_> 어떻게입력하죠?
<Suiz_> Fsck입력하니 채킹중이내요 옵션붙여야하는건없나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 치면 아마 전체 파일 시스템을 검사하면서
<autowiz> 조치가 필요할 경우 물어보는데
<autowiz> 이게 어떨때는 수백번씩 물어 볼 수 있어서
<autowiz> -ay 옵션을 붙이게 됩니다.
<autowiz> (간혹 손으로 n 을 눌러줘야 할때가 있는데 이건 파일 시스템에 대해서 많이 아시는 분들만 가능하고 )
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4243358&cpage=5
<Suiz_> 오토님
<Suiz_> fsck 실행하고나서 검사를 하는거같은데.. 반응은 특별히없내요
<autowiz> 잠시만요
<autowiz> 뭔가 글자들이 나오기는 하지요?
<autowiz> 몇분 있다보면 주주죽 하고 지나갈거라고 생각됩니다.
<Suiz_> 여기 사진을 어떻게보여주죠?
<Suiz_> Running additional passes to resolve blocks claimed by more than one inode....
<Suiz_> Pass 1B: Rescanming for multiply-claimed blocks
<Suiz_> 라고 ..떠있내요
<autowiz> 일단 계속 진행중인거라고 생각됩니다.
<autowiz> 파티션은 따로 지정 하셨어요?
<Suiz_> 아니요;;
<Suiz_> 그냥 fsck
<Suiz_> 했어요;;
<Suiz_> 지금 숫자 바바바박 뜨는데요
<Suiz_> 이거 아까전에 재부팅하고 자동으로 검사하던 거랑 같은데
<Suiz_> 또중단 되고 repairs filesystem 나오지 않을까 싶은데요
<autowiz> 옵션은 주셨구요?
<autowiz> 옵션 주셨으면 이번엔 리페어 할껍니다 아마도
<autowiz> 사실 옵션이 없어도 리페어 진행될텐도 손이 너무 갈거 같구요. 재부팅 될때 자동으로 진행되는 fsck 는 OS 랑 버젼마다 설정마다 달라서
<Suiz_> 옵션안주고
<Suiz_> 그냥 fsck 했습니다...
<Suiz_> 명령어를 어떻게 해야할지...
<autowiz> 제가 아까 fsck -ay /dev/sda2  하고
<autowiz> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 적어드렸는데 못보신건지 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> tune2fs 는 파티션 상태 보는거입니다.
<Suiz_> 그걸못봤내요
<Suiz_> 네감사합니다.
<Suiz_> 중단되면 다시해볼꼐요
<autowiz> [22:13:35] <autowiz> fsck -ay /dev/sda2 하시고
<autowiz> [22:14:05] <autowiz> 혹시 지금 검사하는도중에 다른 파티션도 검사하고 있으면 그것들도 해주셔야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> [22:15:52] <autowiz> tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 식으로 하셨을때 위에서 11번째 줄 즈음에 Filesystem state: clean 이 아니면 그것들도 해주시면 될거 같습니다.
<Suiz_> sp
<Suiz_> 네 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 밤늦게까지 고생이십니다 ㅠㅠ
<Suiz_> 일이 이렇게 커질지 몰랐내요;;
<autowiz> 그러게요 저도 적어도 재부팅하면 정리 되거나 재부팅이 정상적으로 끝나서
<autowiz> 거기서 뭐 home 만 따로 때서 작업하고 그럴려고 했는데
<autowiz> 불행인지 다행인지 전체 파티션을 작업하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz_> 그런데. 끝이 언제 끝날지...
<Suiz_> 그리고.. fsck만 입력하니 바로 작업들어가던데. 그것만으로도 해결될지도 ...
<Suiz_> 오토님
<Suiz_> yes 물어보는거 나와서 계속 y눌러서 치료했습니다.
<Suiz_> tune2fs 이거 입력했는데.. 내용이 화면보다 길어서 11줄쯤.. 이거 안보여요
<suiz> 오토님
<suiz> 성공했어요 해결됐습니다. 감사합니다.
<suiz> 아~ 이제 자러가야겠내요
<suiz> 오토님 아까전에 파일시스템들 rw ro 상태 확인하는 명령어가 머였죠?
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> ro rw 자체는 mount | grep sda
<autowiz> 정도면 좀 보일거 같은데요
<autowiz> tune2fs 는 파일시스템 상태를 보는 명령이구요
<autowiz> tune2fs | grep -i state
<autowiz> 정도면 좀 편할지도
<suiz> 오토님 감사해요 덕분에 자러갈수있겠내요
<autowiz> 축하드립니다.
<autowiz> 꿀잠 주무십시요~~
<suiz> 집에서 언제오냐 난리내요 감사합니다. 늦어서.. 이만 가보겠습니다^-^
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 코맥스 6천원에 사서 3만원에 파신줄 알고 깜짝 놀랬네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 단위는 음... 억 단위 인가요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 구글로 매매일지 정리해봤어유.
<HolyKnight> 억 단위 그랫음 조켔네유 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 이익이 나고 계시니 , 더 많이 버셨음 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하지만 주식은 신중하고 냉철하게~~
<HolyKnight> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> http:// 이것을 입력안하면 접속이안되는건 왜그렇지요??
<autowiz> 어디서 어디로 접속하시는건가요?
<autowiz> 아까 손보던 서버 인가요?
<Suiz> 아닙니다.
<autowiz> 인터넷 익스플로러에서 80 이외의 포트로 접속하는경우
<autowiz> http:// 를 꼭 붙여줘야 합니다.
<Suiz> 아하!
<autowiz> 다른 브라우저는 상관없는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Suiz> 네 감사합니다
<Suiz> 어쩐지
<HolyKnight> 아하
<HolyKnight> 어쩐지
<HolyKnight> 익스로 할경우와 크롬으로 할경우가
<HolyKnight> 다르더군유
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님 ~~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 늘 어김없이 계시네요
<autowiz> 오늘은 좀 일찍 잘려고 했는데 잘 안되네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 불면증 있으신가봐요
<autowiz> 잠이 잘 안올때도 있는데 오늘은 일이 좀 많아서요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 보통 누우면 1-2분 안에 잠이 드는 편인데다 워낙 잠이 많아서... 일이 많아도 자야합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 질문 하나 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 레이드1로 묶인 서버를 셧다운 시키고 하드 하나를 교체하는 경우, 데이터를 복제하는 기준은 뭘로 보는 건지 혹시 아세요?
<autowiz> 아이고 늦었습니다.
<autowiz> 기본적으로 하드 시리얼 번호 혹은
<autowiz> 고유로 생성한 번호를 하드안에 기록해 둡니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 기존에 있던 하드의 데이터가 기준이 되는 거군요
<autowiz> 새로 장착된 하드는 raid 카드나 하드디스크에 저장된 레이드 구성정보 중에
<autowiz> 해당하는 시리얼이 없을테니 신규 장착된것이락 ㅗ인식하게 됩니다.
<autowiz> 새로온 하드가 다른레이드의 구성원이었다면 레이드 카드가 기준이 될거 같긴 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 하드를 하나 교체해야하는데, 이게 hot-swap이 되긴 하거든요.  근데, 하나를 꺼냈다가 이게 아니어서 도로 집어넣고 그 옆에껄 꺼내게 되도 괜찮을까 걱정되네요
<autowiz> 정확한 하드를 못찾아서 그러시는건가요?
<autowiz> 레이드 레벨 얼마인 경우인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  당연히 첫번째 베이가 sda라고 생각했는데 그게 아니었었나봐요
<Work^Seony> 걍 미러링이에요 raid-1
<autowiz> 두개중에 하나가 고장이 난경우인가요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 lex 님~~
<Work^Seony> 딱히 고장이라고 하긴 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘 눈발이 많이 날리는 아침이었습니다. 아침부터 lex 님 생각이 뭉개뭉개 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> smart 메시지가, failure prediction threshold exceeded인데, 걍 온도가 몇 번 뜨거웠던 적이 있었나봐요
<autowiz> Seony : 그럼 하나 뽑아보고 이게 아니네 할 기준은 있긴 있으신거지요?
<Work^Seony> 시리얼 넘버죠
<Work^Seony> smartctl로 찍었을 때 일단 시리얼 넘버는 나오거든요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 레이드는 하드웨어 인가요 소프트웨어 인가요?
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어에요
<Work^Seony> LSI 메가레이드
<autowiz> 하드웨어 레이들들은 대부분 명령으로 디스크당 위치를 알 수 있게 해놓...  벤더 서버만 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 보통은 첫번째 베이가 sda이고 두번째 베이가 sdb인 것 같은데, 혹시 몰라서요
<autowiz> 뭐 정안되면 하나 뽑고 나중에 다른거 뽑아서 교체하면되는데
<Work^Seony> 예전에 그래서 한 번 디스크를 잘못 갈았거든요
<autowiz> 일단 레이드 카드에서는 둘다 정상으로 나오는지 확인은 하셔야 합니다 ..
<Work^Seony> 일단 한 번 뽑았다 다시 넣으면 무조건 데이터 동기화 하죠?
<autowiz> 그리도 당연히 하나 뽑았다 꼽게되면 리빌드 끝날때까지 조심히 기다리셔야 하구요
<Work^Seony> 음... 잘못 뽑으면 리빌드 끝날 때까지 걍 기다리는 수밖에 없겠네요
<autowiz> 아니면 끄고 작업하시는게 더 빠르긴 하겠네요 끌 수 있다면 말입니다만.
<Work^Seony> 꺼도 되긴 하는데, 어차피 하드 바뀌면 리빌드 하는건 마찬가지 아니에요?
<autowiz> 리빌드 시간이 그나마 raid1 이 짧기는 하지만 몇시간이 걸릴지 모르는거니까요
<autowiz> 켜진 상태로 만약 하드 잘못 뽑으면 리빌드 끝날때까지 하드 교체 못하고 로컬에서 기다리거나 다음날 작업 해야 하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서버 끄면 하드교체하고 리빌드 모니터링은 집에서 ... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다만 운이 좋으면 서버 켜진상태에서 자동 리빌드 확인하고 바로 집으로
<autowiz> 자동 리빌드는 되던가요?
<Work^Seony> 레이드 카드가 부팅하면서 혹시나 레이드 구성 날려버리지 않을까 괜히 겁나네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 되겠지요? 그래도 하드웨어 레이드인데
<Work^Seony> 예전에 하드 잘못 교체했었을 때는 자동으로 리빌드 잘 됐었어요
<autowiz> 둘다 바뀌는것도 아니고 괜찮을겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 내일 아침에 중앙전산실 데이터센터 가봐야겠네요
<autowiz> hp 레이드는 슬롯 위치바껴도 응 바꼈네~ 한줄 나오고 잘 잡아가더라구요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-26
<Work^Seony> 레이드카드를 써보기 전엔 몰랐는데, 이게 레이드 바이오스에서 구성 바꾸면 하드를 아예 날려버리더라구요
<autowiz> 예전엔 하드들이 램프가 하단에 붙어있어서
<Work^Seony> 그래서 이게 겁나요  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 열심히 액세스 하면 어느하드인지 구분이 갔었는데 말이지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 예전 레이드 카드가 그랬다는적이 있긴 합니다. 뭐 인식이 정상적으로 되지않는것도 결과는 거의 같습니다.
<autowiz> 다시 인식시키지 않으면 데이터를 못살리게 되는거니까.
<autowiz> 가끔 기존정보 지우고 다시 만들어야만 인식하는경우가 있었다고 하는데 끔찍하지요 ㅠㅠ 데이터는 날아가버리니까
<Work^Seony> 일단 서버 자체는 bacula로 풀백업을 해놔서 최악의 상황이 오더라도 복구는 가능해서 크게 문제는 없긴 해요
<autowiz> 그래도 레이드를 쓰는건 하드 하나로 쓰다가는 더 심한 꼴을 당할 수 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸... 저는 집에서 쓰는 외장하드도 미러링하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 저도 4TB 자료 저장용 하드에 거의다 자료를 모으긴 했는데
<autowiz> 이거 미러를 걸어야 하는데 하드 살 돈 이없네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 4테라 두 개 박힌 외장하드에 미러링 걸어서 4테라만 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 집에 컴은 1.5 TB 디스크 두개인데 메인보드 레이드 로 변태구성을 해놨습니다.
<autowiz> sda1 (750MB) 랑 sdb1(750MB) ==  raid1
<Work^Seony> 메인보드에서 레이드가 지원되는군요...
<Work^Seony> 소프트웨어 레이드에요?
<autowiz> sda2(700MB) 랑 sdb2(700MB) == raid0
<autowiz> MB -> GB
<autowiz> 하이브리드라고도 하고 페이크라고도 하는데
<autowiz> 소프트웨어 레이드랑 다른게 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 하드 하나만 떼서 다른 컴퓨터 붙이면 파티션 그대로 읽을 수는 있죠?
<autowiz> 정확히 말하면 조금 다르긴 하겠지만서두
<autowiz> 네 가능했던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 좀 낫네요.  LVM으로 미러링하면, 하드 하나만 떼서는 데이터를 못읽거든요...
<autowiz> 파티션 직접접근은 안되도 LVM 통해서 읽으면 될 수 도 있지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 되겠죠?  거기까진 생각 못해봤군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> LVM 헤더 데이터랄까 그건 각 하드마다 전부 가지고 있을거 같은데요
<autowiz> 되긴될거 같은데 엄청 귀찮았던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 전에 centos lvm 디스크 시디롬 부팅으로 읽어오는데 상당히 귀찮았거든요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 사실 소프트웨어 레이드 쓰는 서버가 딱 한 대 밖에 없어서 크게 문제는 없긴 해요
<autowiz> 유닉스 서버들 보면
<autowiz> AIX 랑 예전 Solaris 는 레이드 카드를 거의 안씁니다.
<autowiz> 솔라리스 disk suite ( soft raid ) , AIX 자체 LVM 쓰는데
<autowiz> 가끔씩 AIX IO 성능이 미치도록 느릴때가 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 눈이 점점 많이 오네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오끼나와에도 사상 첫 눈이 내렸따고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 허업 올해 한파나 눈오는게 전세계적인 현상인가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 하와이는 눈 안오겠지요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하와이에 눈 오면 세상 멸망할 징조일거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 비행기로 한 눈 100톤정도 뿌리면 잠깐은 눈을 볼 수 있을.... 못볼 수 도 있겟네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 눈이 아니라 우박으로 변경하는게 나을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 다른 섬 높은 산 가면 눈이 온다고는 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 워낙 해발고도가 높아서...
<autowiz> 요즘 이상한 영화를 많이 봐서인지 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> [단독인터뷰]'라 마시아 전설' 사비 "이승우, 메시와 닮았다"
<autowiz> 이게 러 마피아 전설~~ 로 보엿네요
<samahui_tp> 눈내리고 따스한 좋은 아침 입니다
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 오래간만이세요.
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 어제도 왔었어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 눈팅만 했지만요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 올해들어서 힘들어요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그러시군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 새해 선물로 대상포진에.
<samahui_tp> 헉!
<razGon_LeO660m> 속은 채하고.
<head|office> 대상포진 아픈거 아니에요 ㅜㅜ?
<samahui_tp> 선생님께서 아프시다니...
<razGon_LeO660m> 아이패드 미니에 콧등 찍히고.
<samahui_tp> 무지 아프죠
<autowiz> 새해선물로 아주 몇년치 액땜을 하셨네요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 당해보니 알겟어요.
<samahui_tp> 초에 액땜을 제대로 하시는군요
<samahui_tp> 올해 좋은 일이 있으실겁니다
<autowiz> 아이패드는 무사한가요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 화상통증과 비슷해요
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 아우 최근에 바빠서 못들어왓더니 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헤드님 안녕하세요
<razGon_LeO660m> 아이패드 모서리각으로 찍힘.
<head|office> 오즈님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 콧등 부음. 느낌이 않좋아요
<razGon_LeO660m> 어서오세요
<autowiz> 저는 어느날 자고 일어났는데 계속 콧등이 아픈데 누가 때린건지 혼자 자면서 박은건지 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 자면서 박은거에요 ㅋ 얼얼하죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아이피 이터 님도 안녕하세요
<head|office> 아님 눌린거
<head|office> 자다가 눌리면 얼얼하고 그런데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> ibed에 올려 놓았는데. 고정이 제대로 안된듯해요.
<autowiz> 아이베드?? 애플용 침대도 있어요??
<head|office> 아이배드는 아이패드
<head|office> 고정용 뭔가 일거같은..
<autowiz> 나와라 googld.com
<autowiz> 이런 ㅋㅋㅋ http://google.com
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<head|office> 오호라
<head|office> 안녕하세요 홀리님 ㅎ
<head|office> 누워서 시청할수잇는거군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://usedtanningbeds.us/beds/ ctrl + f 해보시면 iBed 가 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 이런
<head|office> 엄청난 침대군요
<head|office> 우주선에서 나올법한
<head|office> 아니면 자외선  나오는 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나름 괜찮네요 iBed 위쪽도 아래쪽도 쓸 수 있으니
<autowiz> http://www.ibusiness.co.kr/archives/43443
<autowiz> 각도 조절이 조금 되는것도... 음.. 뭐 그건 다른 책상용 제품을 쓰는 방법도 있겠네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 옙
<razGon_LeO660m> 애들에게 영상 보여주기 좋아요.
<autowiz> 그렇겠네요 아직 얘가 없어서 몰랐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어쩌면 제가 얘기 일지도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 얘 -> 애
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 띄어쓰기의 대가이신가요.
<ipeter> 아이피 이터님.
<ipeter> 피씨 히어로님
<ipeter> 전 피체로라고 읽었었는데욤.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요-
<autowiz> 피시히어로 님의 닉넴임을 재미있게 읽을려고 피체로님이라고 읽은거 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 재밌게 읽을려고 한건줄 알고있었는데
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 진짜 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 센스가 없는 남자입니다.
<ipeter> 아니 머리가 없는 남자이군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그렇다고 대머리는 아닙니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 모두들 바쁘신가요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 머리 찾으러 갔다 왔습니다.
<JasonJang> ?
<JasonJang> 이런 게 있는데...뒷북? http://list.xmodulo.com/grafana.html
<Work^Seony> 오 괜찮게 생겼네요
<Work^Seony> 보통 대부분 저런 툴들이 거의 자바용이라 저한테는 쓸모가 없었는데,
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 이건 쓸만할 수 잇겠네요..
<autowiz> [10:32:47] <ipeter> 아니 머리가 없는 남자이군요.
<willbeok> 안녕하세요..리눅스에 관심이 있어서 vm웨어로 설치해서 사용하다가 ssd에 설치해서 써보다가 문제에 부딪혀서 이렇게 질문드립니다.
<willbeok> 리눅스 우분투(14.04, 15.10), 주분투, 만자로(15.12), 민트 등을 사용해봤는데 윈도우에서는 발생하지 않던 cpu쿨러 소음이 발생합니다.
<Seony> 우분투에서만요?
<willbeok> hdd가 아닌 ssd를 사용하기에 저장소에서 발생하는 소리는 아닌 것 같고, 그래픽카드도 내장그래픽이라서 그래픽카드 소음도 아닌 것 같습니다.
<willbeok> 아니요, 위에 적어놓은 것들에서 다 그랬습니다..
<willbeok> tlp라는 전력관리 프로그램도 설치해봤는데 윈도우에 비해서 소음이 발생하는 것 같습니다.
<Seony> 일단 제 판단에는 두 가지 원인이 있을 거 같은데요
<willbeok> 노트북도 구입한지 2개월정도 밖에 되지 않아서 고장이 이유는 아닌 것 같은데..뭐가 문제인지 모르겠습니다. 노트북은 NT910S3P-K58S 입니다.
<Seony> 첫번째로는, 어디선가가 씨퓨사용률이 많이 높아서 발열로 인한 팬 작동이거나,
<Seony> 그게 아니라면 전원관리 쪽에서 맞는 드라이버나 맞는 어떤 소프트웨어 같은 것이 설치되어야할 거 같네요
<Seony> 노트북이 국산 브랜드에요?
<willbeok> 네 삼성 아티브북 9 LITE 모델입니다
<Seony> 음... 그렇다면 일단 구글링해서 답을 얻기는 좀 어려울듯 싶은데, 혹시 CPU 사용률 보는 방법 아세요?
<willbeok> top 명령어 아닌가요??
<Seony> 네 top에서 보시면 됩니다
<willbeok> 제가 아직 터미널에 익숙치 않아서 gui로 보고 싶은데 top은 조금 어렵더라구요..
<Seony> 일단, top 띄우고 위에서 3번째 줄 보시면 Cpu 항목이 있어요
<Seony> 거기에 us, sy, ni, id 라고 나오는데
<Seony> id 앞에 붙은 숫자를 유심히 보시면 됩니다
<Seony> 씨퓨 쿨러소음이 발생할 때에 대략 10초 정도를 보고 대충 평균 %값이 얼마나 나오는지 한 번 보세요
<willbeok> 확인해서 cpu사용률이 높다면 제가 취할수있는 방법은 어떤게 있나요?
<Seony> 어떤 프로그램이 씨퓨를 많이 쓰는지 알 수 있으니, 그걸 죽이거나, 아니면 왜 그게 그렇게 씨퓨를 많이 쓰는지를 알아봐야할 거에요
<Seony> 근데 보통은 그런 일은 드물구요,
<Seony> 제 생각엔 %id값이 90은 넘을 것 같네요
<Seony> 아, id는 idle을 의미합니다
<willbeok> 원래 노트북으로 리눅스를 설치하면 쿨러소음이 조금씩은 발생하는 건가요..?제가 소음에 민감한건가 싶어서요..
<Seony> 아마 제 예상엔 전력관리나 하드웨어 관련된 부분에서 리눅스랑 호환되지 않는 게 있어서 팬이 그냥 풀스피드로 도는거 같긴 하네요...
<Seony> 음... 윈도우 쓰실 때 특별히 전원관리 소프트웨어가 따로 딸려왔나요?
<willbeok> 아 네, 삼성 소프트웨어로 저소음모드를 설정해놨습니다
<JasonJang> 아~ 그런 것이?! 오!
<willbeok> 그러고보니 저소음모드 실행전에는 조금 소음이 있었는데 저소음모드를 실행했더니 조용해졌었네요..
<willbeok> 근데 리눅스에는 그런게 없나요....?
<Seony> 보통 제조사에서 특별히 전원관리 소프트웨어가 딸려오는 경우는, 리눅스에서 호환되지 않는 경우가 종종 있어요...
<Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Seony> 제 레노보 씽크패드 T530이라는 노트북이 윈도우 깔아서 레노보 전원관리 프로그램을 깔아쓰면 10시간 가까이 가는데,
<Seony> 리눅스를 깔면 4시간 정도 밖에 안가거든요...
<willbeok> 아..
<Seony> 리눅스에는 그런게 없다라기보단,
<Seony> 원래 전원관리 관련해서 세계적으로 통합된 인터페이스가 잇어요
<willbeok> acpi말씀하시는건가요????
<Seony> 흔히 ACPI라고 하는데, 보통은 이걸 통해서 전원관리를 하는게 일반적이거든요...
<Seony> 네... 근데 일부 컴퓨터, 특히 놋북의 경우, 제조사들이 자기네 전원관리 프로그램을 따로 만들어서 하드웨어를 제어하는 경우가 있는데,
<Seony> 이 경우는 뭐 리눅스 진영으로 뭔가 제공을 안하거나, 누가 안만들어주면...
<Seony> JasonJang, 제 레노보 놋북 쓰다보면서 알게됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<willbeok> 그러면 저는 딱히 방법이 없는 건가요....?
<JasonJang> 그러게 말요. 보통 acpi인데... =
<Seony> 우분투에서 소프트웨어 설치하는 방법 아세요?
<willbeok> sudo apt-get 명령어로 알고있습니다
<Seony> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Seony> 하시고나서, sudo sensors 입력하고나면 뭔가를 물어볼 거에요
<Seony> 특별히 입력하실 건 없고 계속 엔터키만 치시면 되는데요,
<Seony> 아 실수네요. sudo sensros가 아니고 sudo sensors-detect
<Seony> 이거하고나셔서 sudo sensors를 치시면 컴퓨터 온도랑, 만약 리눅스에서 인식할 수 있는 하드웨어 모듈이 있으면 팬 속도도 보여줄 거에요
<Seony> 거기서 윈도우 쓰실 때랑 리눅스 쓰실 때랑 팬 속도를 비교해보세요
<Seony> 납득이 갈만한 수준으로 돌면 그냥 쓰시고, 심하게 고속으로 돈다싶으면 그냥 윈도우에다 버츄얼박스 깔아서 리눅스 쓰시는게 낫지않을까 싶네요
<willbeok> rpm이 어느정도가 적당한 건가요....?
<Seony> 그건, 윈도우 쓰실 때 체크하면서 보셔야할 거 같네요
<Seony> 컴퓨터마다 다 달라서요..
<willbeok> 아~
<willbeok> 네~
<Seony> 어떤 컴퓨터는 2000이 적당하고
<Seony> 어떤건 3천이 적당한 경우도 있거든요
<Seony> 적당하다라기보단 걍 평상시 속도..
<willbeok> 아~감사합니다~
<willbeok> seony님은 메인으로 리눅스 사용하시나요??
<Seony> 집에서는 맥을 주로 쓰고, 사무실에서는 리눅스만 써요
<willbeok> 아~죄송한데 제가 질문할 곳이 없어서 여기서 몇가지만 더 여쭤봐도 될까요???
<Seony> 네
<willbeok> 우분투 14.04lts에서 업그레이드 가능한 제일 최신 stable 커널이 어떻게 되나요??
<Seony> 3.13.0-74 같네요
<willbeok> 아..4.x 커널도 가능할꺼라고 생각했는데 아닌가보네요..
<willbeok> 제 무선랜카드가 qualcomm인데 잘 못잡더라구요..
<willbeok> 근데 3.20이나 4.2x버전 커널은 제 무선랜카드를 잡을 수 있다고 해서요..^^;
<Seony> qualcomm atheros에요?
<willbeok> 네....
<Seony> 음... 그거 칩셋 모델명이 뭐에요?
<Seony> AR9485?
<willbeok> 4.x는 ath10k 지원해서 된다고 하는데 그 이하 커널은 지원을 안해준다고 해서 설치후 무선랜이 안되네요..
<Seony> 저는 안써봐서 확실히 모르겠지만 여기 관련글이 있네요 http://askubuntu.com/questions/607707/ath10k-installation
<willbeok> 아 qca6174인데..저거 참고해도 괜찮을 것 같네요~
<willbeok> 감사합니다~
<willbeok> 그리고..혹시 리눅에서 윈도우에서의 드라이버 업데이트와 같은 기능이 있나요?
<Seony> 네 보통은 패키지 업데이트 하면 같이 합니다
<willbeok> 아~감사합니다~많은 도움 얻고 가네요~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘 해결됐으면 좋겠네요
<autowiz> 그냥 15.10 설치하는것도 나쁜 선택은 아닌거 같은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!!!
<ipeter> 아. 온몸이 나른한게,
<ipeter> 힘이 하나도 없네요.
<ipeter> lex_work: 일어나세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 졸리면서 남은 일어나라고하는 나쁜.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> ipeter, ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ipeter, 새로운 놀이감 : 조경기능사 실기 자료 찾아다니고 있었어요.
<Seony> 그러고보니 15.10 설치하는 것도 나쁘진 않겠네요..
<ipeter> lex_work: 오오.. 잠깨워서 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> Seony: LTS버전인가요?
<lex_work> 저도 집에 있는 컴퓨터를 좀 고쳐봐야하는데 잘 안되네요.
<ipeter> 저좀 고쳐주세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 기껏해봐야 부품 갈아끼우는 정도에요.ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 외부에서 인터넷 잡기가 점점 힘들어지는군요... 요즘은 암호를 잘 걸어놓는군요. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 올바르다고 해야할것도 같고
<autowiz> 막상 급할때는 불편하고 그런거지요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2WtqLEh2/Screenshot_2016-01-26-15-09-28-1.png
<lex_work> 그게 안걸어놓으면 무선공유기가 과부하로 끊겨요. 껐다가 켤때까지 안되니 암호를 안걸수가 없네요.
<lex_work> 저희 사무실도 이틀에 한번 어쩔때는 하루에 한번 인터넷이 먹통이 되서 전화까지 안되요.ㅋㅋㅋ 원인이 무선공유기였어요.
<lex_work> 암호걸어놓은 뒤로 끊기는 일이 발생하지 않더군요.
<samahui_TP> 네 당연히 암호야 거어야 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다만 급할때 쓸일이 있을때 좀 답답하기는 하죠... 웃긴건 그런순간 테더링이 떠오르지 않는다는 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 제가 파란색 정말 미치도록 좋아라하는데
<autowiz> 홀리찡님의 파란색은 절 슬프게 하는군요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 저런 식이면 나중에 파랑색 싫어질거 같아요.
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 홀녀님...힘내세요... 저도 -34프로 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 진짜 완전 주저 앉아요.
<lex_work> 학교다닐때 알람시계음이 즐거운 나의 집이었는데 아침마다 울어대니 싫어지더라구요.
<lex_work> 다들 주식을 하시는군요.
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ipeter> lex_work: 그러게요..ㅠ 뭐 나름 쏠쏠히 재미있는 주식도 있는가하면,
<ipeter> lex_work: 말씀드린것처럼 아주 마이너스 보는 종목도 있습니다.
<lex_work> 경영학과 3학년 과목 중 투자론이라는게 있어요. 투자이익율 계산하는 건데 교수님이 현실에서는 계산처럼 안된다고 하셨어요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 계산처럼 된다면 자기들 떼부자일거라고....
<lex_work> 배울수록 두려움의 크기가 커져서 주식투자를 해볼 엄두가 안나요.
<autowiz> 그럴때는 저한테 투자를  해보시는건 어떠신지요?
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런 방법이...
<ipeter> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 주식은 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 주식은 안합니다.
<autowiz> 음주 와 식사만 합니다
<samahui_TP> 주신은 언제나 위험합니다 고로 안합니다
<samahui_TP> 그돈으로 저에게 투자를 ㅎㅎ ;
<samahui_TP> 전 오늘 일이 있어서 먼저 나갑니다 나중에뵈요
<Seony> 오오 피체로님이다
<ipeter> 오오 피체로님이다(2)
<ipeter> 아. 막상 쓰니까 말하고나니까 부끄럽네요.
<ipeter> 괜히 말했나?!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 사마휘님 가셨어...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ (또르르)
<pchero_work> 헉
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<lex_work> 피시히어로님 보다 피체로님이 더 멋진데요.^^
<pchero_work> 요즘 날씨 춥죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> ^^;;;
<pchero_work> 어제 집에 문을 달았는데, 완전 공사네요.. -_-;;
<ipeter> lex_work: 역시 렉스님밖에 없다.
<lex_work> ^^
<ipeter> 오늘은 저도 좀 늦게 일해야겠어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> lex_work: 렉스님, 별일 없으시죠?
<lex_work> 회사에 입사할 때 바쁘면 야근해야 된다고 하시길래 알았다고 했는데 막상 다녀보니 야근할 일이 없네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 부럽네요.
<lex_work> 아직 작은 회사라서 그래요.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저희는 반대
<ipeter> 야근할일 없어요.
<ipeter> 하고 정작 야근을 제가 하고 있죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> Lex 님이 일을 잘하셔서 그런거 같습니다.
<lex_work> 아닙니다. 저는 구멍이 많습니다. 흑;;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 구멍병사.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 고문관.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 접니다.
<ipeter> 약점많은 직원
<ipeter> 저만 파면 이기죠.
<ipeter> =_=
<lex_work> 남자로 안태어난걸 감사하며 살아가고 있어요. 저 고문관일수도 있겠더라구요
<lex_work> 남자로 태어났다면 남성호르몬이 나올테니 더 강해졌을까요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시뮬레이션 해 볼 수 있는 방법 없나요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 그런 시뮬레이션이 있다면 해보고 싶네요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 지금도 여자들 머리쓰는거 보면 정내미가 떨어지는데 남자로 태어나서 여자들에게 몇번 당하고 혼자 늙어가는건 아닐런지.... 흠;;;;
<pchero_work> ;;;;;
<lex_work> 게임하면서 이방에 상주할거 같네요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ==== 시뮬레이션 종료 ====
<Seony> 오늘 파워라인 설치해봤습니다
<Seony> 아주 쉽고 간단하게 잘 되네요
<ipeter> 아아...
<ipeter> 엄청 피곤하고 졸립네요.
<lex_work> 파워라인이 공유기 같은건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 쉽게 설명드리면, 인터넷 신호를 전기선으로 뿌려주는 거에요
<Seony> 그러니까, 한 집에서 난 유선을 쓰고싶은데 선을 칭칭 두를 수 없는 상황일 때,
<lex_work> 와 전기선으로~
<lex_work> 기사로만 읽었는데 그게 상용화가 됐군요
<Seony> 파워라인 어댑터 2개를 사서 전기 플러그에 꽂으면 얘네 둘이 서로 통신이 됩니다
<lex_work> 햐~
<Seony> 오래된 걸로 알고있었는데 아닌가요?
<lex_work> 제가 잘 몰라요. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 방금 테스트 해봤는데 잘되네요
<Seony> 지금도 파워라인으로 되어있구요..
<Seony> 지금 제 방이랑 거실에 모뎀이랑 유선으로 연결하려면 스위치를 무려 2개나 연결해야하거든요..
<JasonJang> *션, 지마*, 이베*등에서도 팔지만, 속도는 어때요? Seony
<Seony> 일단,  거실-usb3 => 데탑 했을 때,
<Seony> 초당 54메가 나왔어요
<Seony> usb3 외장하드 거쳤다가는걸 감안하면 괜찮은 거 같아요
<JasonJang> 훌륭하네요. 1:1 p2p 구성시 가격은?
<head|office> 오오 그런것도 있군요!!+_+
<Seony> 한 쌍에 한국돈으로 6-7만원 할 거 같은데요
<JasonJang> 파워라인 --> "전력선 통신" 입니다.
<Seony> head|office, 이렇게 생겼습니다 http://www.amazon.com/TP-LINK-TL-PA8010P-KIT-Pass-through-Powerline/dp/B00Y3QPG1A/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1453798618&sr=1-2&keywords=powerline
<Seony> 유선을 쓰고싶은데 선을 칭칭 두를 수 없거나, 그게 보기싫을 때 좋은거 같아요
<lex_work> 하나 사고 싶네요. ^^
<Seony> 한국에서도 팔아요
<Seony> 전력선통신 인가?  비슷한 단어로 검색하면 나옵니다
<head|office> 대박신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저처럼 컴쟁이들이나 유/무선 예민하다보니 수요가 많지는 않은거 같더라구요
<lex_work> 일단 검색을 하면 다이어트용품과 낚시용품이 많이 나오네요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래요? ㅎㅎ 제가 찾아보죠
<Seony> lex_work, http://blog.daum.net/sejuni2002/292
<Seony> http://cusee.net/2463109
<Seony> 2년전 글이긴 한데, 한국에서는 별로 인기가 없다네요
<Seony> 근데 글 보면 무선공유기 성능이 좋아서 이게 설 자리가 없다고 하는데, 저는 무선 공유기 때문에 이걸 쓰는 케이스거든요..
<pchero_work> 무시무시하네요...
<lex_work> 네 무선공유기를 쓰니까
<pchero_work> http://okky.kr/article/310709
<lex_work> 거기다가 아파트는 거실과 방이 연결되어 있어요
<Seony> 무선 공유기 하나에 물리는 무선기계가 많을 수록 속도를 1/n으로 나눠쓰거든요
<Seony> 그래서, 컴퓨터가 2-3대 연결되어있는 상황에서 어떤 컴퓨터 하나가 무선으로 다운로드를 받게되면, 다른 장치들은 그만큼 속도가 줄게되죠...
<Seony> 그래서 제가 유선을 고집하거든요...
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<Seony> 들어가세요
<autowiz> 무선이 속도를 나눠 쓰는군요...
<autowiz> 어찌보면 당연한건데 왜 까~~~~ 맣게 잊고 살았을까요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 네 나눠씁니다.  더 큰 문제는, wireless-n 최대 속도가 초당 15메가 수준이거든요.
<Seony> 인터넷 속도야 그렇다치지만 내부 네트워크를 사용하는 속도는, 다른 모든 무선 장비 역시 영향을 받게되는거죠...
<autowiz> 한국에서 전력선 인터넷이 인기가 적은 이유중에 하나는 주택보다는 아파트를 선호하는거랑
<autowiz> 아파트는 방마다 랜선을 뽑아두는경우가 있는거 , 그리고 결국엔 무선 이 편하고 좋다는 인식이 많아서 인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 저도 예전부터 유선이 그렇게 땡기더니만
<autowiz> 유선만한게 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 방마다 rj45가 다 있어요?
<autowiz> 근래 아파트들은 공유기 함 같은 공간이 있구요 거기로 ISP 랜선 들어오면
<autowiz> 각 방으로 가는 랜선은 설치되어 있습니다.
<Seony> 그래서 인기가 없긴 하겠군요... 근데 방마다 랜선이 설치안된 곳이라면 메리트가 있겠어요..
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 아파트도 하나 사고 , 정원이랑 수영장 딸린 주택도 하나 사고 , 목장 달린 별장도 하나  .... 츄릅
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오잉
<ipeter> 써니님 다시 오실까요?
<autowiz> 글쎄요 안오실 확율이 높으실거 같습니다만
<ipeter> 저 퇴근할께용
<autowiz> 안녕히 들어가세요~~
<head|office> 후우
<head|office> 맨날 야근하네 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 아오
<head|office> 오즈님 은 야근하시나~~
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 네 그러하옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ ^^^
<HolyKnight> 오늘의 주식매매일지 업데이트했습니다. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<pchero_work> 오오
<pchero_work> 축하합니다! :)
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 차 할부금에 폰 할부금에... 작년보다 고정지출이 너무 많이 늘었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어제 얘기했던 하드디스크 교체하고 왔는데, 레이드 바이오스 진입 건너뛰고 그냥 부팅시키니까 리빌드 자체를 안하더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 제품마다 특성이 있어서 그런지 암튼 해결은 잘 됐습니다..
<autowiz> 리빌드 안되면, 신규하드 뽑았다 꼽으면 될 수 도 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 리붓해서 레이드카드 바이오스 진입하니까 바로 리빌드 시작하더라구요
<autowiz> 하루는 약속 있어서 리빌드 5% 까지 보고 집에 갔는데
<autowiz> 10% 에서 실퍠 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서버 가 좀 오래되서 너무 불안해서 , 결국 다시 돌아갔습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아침을 먹으러 갔다 와야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하십니까 누님~
<autowiz> 식사는 하셨습니까 누님~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<lex_work> 아침은 거의 안(못) 먹어요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> autowiz, 아침 드셨어요?
<lex_work> Work^Seony, 점심시간이 지났죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 이제 오후 2시 됐네요
<autowiz> 누님께서 아침을 못드시는데 제가 어찌 감히 아침음 먹겠습니까 만은... 너무 배고 고파서 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-27
<autowiz> 다음주 월요일 화요일은 또 추워지네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 전세계가 춥다고 난리네요..
<autowiz> 월요일 -7 ~ 0 도 , 화요일 -8 ~ 0 도
<autowiz> 제 마음도 춥습니다. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 여기 박혀살다보니 그렇게 추운줄도 모르고 살았는데, 가끔 추운 날씨가 그립긴 해요
<autowiz> 제 마음을 따땃하게 뎁하줄 그런 사람 찾습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 오즈님 여친 있지않아요?
<autowiz> 미지근 한거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저만 좋아하는건가 싶을때도 있고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 3년 다 되가니 자연스래 그렇게 되는건가 싶은 생각도 들고
<Work^Seony> 여친님보단 오즈님이 더 좋아하는 쪽이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그런거 같습니다. 아하하하핫 아하하하핫
<autowiz> 결혼해도 지금이랑 똑같을거 같기도 하고 음... 나름 편할거 같기도 하고
<autowiz> ( 뭐 우선적으로다가 결혼 할 수 있을지가 문제겠습니다만 ㅋㅋ )
<Work^Seony> 결혼해도 안편합니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 각자 개인의 시간은 터치하지 말자는 주의 거든요
<Work^Seony> 신경써야할 것들이 4배로 늘어나죠
<autowiz> 아무래도 양쪽 가족 신경쓰랴 마눌님 기분 맞추랴 , 신경쓸 부분은 늘어날거 같습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 며칠전 출근길 라디오에서 세상에는 두가지 불행이 있다고 하더군요
<lex_work> 하나는 가지고 싶을 것을 못가져서 오는 불행, 두번째는 가지고 싶은 것을 가져서 오는 불행!
<autowiz> 좀더 이야기 해주세효~~  +_+
<Work^Seony> 돈이 많든 적든 고민이 없는 사람들은 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다들 각자 나름대로 고민이 있는법...
<lex_work> 해도 불행, 안해도 불행이라는 거죠.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 초등학생때는 받아쓰기 걱정 중학교때는 시험걱정 고등학교때는 수능걱정 대학때는 여자걱정 ??  ??  ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 제 친구는 반대로 생각해보라고 하더군요
<autowiz> 사회에서는 집 걱정 ... 요즘은 우주걱정 ...
<lex_work> 우주까지 걱정을 하시는군요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 저는 당면한 문제로 조경기능사실기가 삽질도 해야하고 못질도 해야하고 그게 걱정입니다.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 또 도면을 손으로 그려본 적이 없는데 손으로 그려야한대요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 고민 별로 없습니다 ㅋ
<lex_work> 와~
<lex_work> 가끔 종교생활을 해야하나 하고 생각을 해봅니다.ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 종교생활 하면 없는 고민을 만들어내시게 될걸요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 흠;; 그럴지도 모르겠군요.ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 요새 자꾸 인간관계에 관한 책이 눈에 들어와요. 그부분이 미흡하다고 느끼나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 제 성격은 그런거 읽는다고 바뀌는 성격이 아닌지라...
<Work^Seony> 걍 차라리 제 스스로 즐거움을 느끼는 일에 시간 보냅니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 그게 맞는 말이네요.
<lex_work> 저도 나만의 즐거움을 찾아야 될거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 게임할 때가 즐거워서 ㅎㅎ 걍 시간 나면 게임해요
<lex_work> 나를 위한 시간을 만들어야겠어요.^^
<autowiz> 인간관계.... lex 님 저랑 인간관계에 대해서 심오한 얘기를 좀 나눠 보시는건 어떨까요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 절대 들이대는거 아닙니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> autowiz, 들이댄다고 생각 안합니다.^^
<autowiz> 종료라는게 제 생각에는 그냥 사람이 조금 편하게 살려고 하는 도구정도인데... 너무 거기에 열중하는 사람이 많은거 같습니다....    라고 계속 생각했는데 오늘 문득 생각해보니
<autowiz> 저의 저런 종교에 대한 관점은 제가 무신론자 라서 그런거구나 하는 생각이 오늘에서야 들었습니다.
<lex_work> 종교에 대한 제 입장도 비슷합니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 종교를 "그냥 조금 편하게"라고 생각하시다니 그거 큰 실수입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 외국에서는 종교 때문에 수백만이 죽고있어요
<autowiz> 이미 어떤 종교에 심취해서 신을 숭배하고 있는데 , 종교는 인간이 만들어낸거라는 생각자체가 비집고 들어갈 리가 없겠지요
<lex_work> 맞는 말씀입니다.^^
<autowiz> 그러게요 미국도 기독교도가 너무 많아서 저는 종교때문에 조금 고생할것도 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 미국은 원래 나라의 건국 자체가 기독교인들로부터 세워졌으니 이해는 갈만하죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 중동에서 믿는 종교부터 시작해서 아프리카까지, 종교 때문에 사람이 엄청 죽습니다...
<Work^Seony> 울나라가 그래도 좀 종교적인 부분에서는 조용한 편이었는데, 이제는 점점 시끄러워지고있죠...
<autowiz> 우리나라도 예~~ 전에는 종교때문에 많이들 죽어나갔지요 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 제 친구가 무신론자였는데 교회에 한 10년 다니니 신을 믿더군요. 저랑 이야기해봐야 평행선이고 종교이야기는 하지 말자고 했어요
<Work^Seony> 세뇌 당하셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 제가 무신론자여서 그렇겠지만 종교적으로 절대적 믿음을 가지는 사람들이 이해가 가지 않습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 집안 대대로 기독교이고 얼마 전까지만해도 저 역시 열렬한 기독교 신자였는데요,
<Work^Seony> 지금은 기독교 엄청 싫어합니다
<lex_work> 오랫동안 주입되면 세뇌되는 모양입니다.
<autowiz> 으음... 원래 두분다 그 닉이셨겠지만서두
<autowiz>  le.x_work 랑 Work^Seon.y 님이 work 로 이어진 사이처럼 보입니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 암튼 제 머리에 lex 님을 계속 주입하면 몇년후에는 lex 만을 믿고 따르게 될까요? 시험 한번 해보고 싶지 않으십니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오우 -토위즈
<ipeter> 이렇게 되어 있는거 맞죠?
<ipeter> 렉스님은 le레 - x워크
<ipeter> 요거 맞는거고
<ipeter> 맞죠?
<autowiz> 제가 닉넴에 점이나 언더바 넣는건 하이라이트 걸려서
<ipeter> 저는 입 ter입니다.
<autowiz> 알람 울릴까봐 , 불편하실까봐 하는거구요
<Work^Seony> 입터시나요? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 입을 털어버리는군요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ 무섭다...
<ipeter> 털털털 텁니다
<ipeter> 아. 이런거 왜케 잼나죠.
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> sam - 아휘
<ipeter> 3 아쉬
<Work^Seony> 아재 개그 좋아하시는 군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 3아휘
<ipeter> 이런거죠?
<ipeter> 푸ㅏ하하하하하핰ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아재라닠ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 맞아요. 저 아재입니다.
<Work^Seony> 티비 안보고 사시나봐요.  요즘 이런걸 아재개그라고 해요
<Work^Seony> 말장난 치는거
<ipeter> 갑자기 재미있어지는거보니
<ipeter> 늙어버린 느낌입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 아재게그, 저는 진짜 몰라요. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 자손 장님? 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> JasonJang: 아. 자- sonJang님이신가요?
<ipeter> JasonJang: 이러니까 알고싶지 않으시죠?
<ipeter> 저.. 밴당하는건가요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 그런 걸로는 밴 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 휴.. 감사합니다. W-오크님^세-오니님.
<ipeter> 아..밴보다는 죽이고싶겠다.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 그만하겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 입 그만 터시나요? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 넼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개그쳐서 재밌는걸 하셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오크 나온든거 보니 좀있으면 트롤 도 나오겠군요
<ipeter> 아..ㅠㅠ 연애할시기 지났다는 이야기죠.
<ipeter> 전혀 재미있지가 않아요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 임수 하이
<ipeter> 안녕하세요 아이-므수님
<autowiz> 오~~ 임수다~  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이무스무스무스무스무 다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아, 맞아
<ipeter> 어제 써니님
<ipeter> 여쭤보려했어요.
<Work^Seony> 뭔데요
<ipeter> 만일 오시면 언제쯤 오실꺼 같으세요?
<ipeter> 한국에요
<ipeter> 4월쯤인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아마 4월 중순쯤 갈 거에요
<Work^Seony> 아직 뱅기표를 안사서 확실하진 않아요
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> 꽃피는 봄에 오시는군요.
<ipeter> 엔젤 아줌마랑 이야기는 해보셨나요?
<ipeter> 그때 얼핏 맞춰서 오실수도 있다고 하셨는데...
<Work^Seony> 네 제가 여름에 한 번 가봤다가, 앞으로 한국은 여름에 안가려고 마음 먹었거든요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 이해합니다.
<Work^Seony> 엔젤 아줌마도 확실친 않은데 아마 4월 말에서 5월쯤 오시는거 같더라구요
<ipeter> 흠...넹넹
<Work^Seony> 겨울에는 와이프가 한 번 나가봤다가 엄청 고생하고...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 여름이랑 겨울은 피하려다 4월이 선택된거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 눈이오면 그 눈을 퍼다가 4월까지 잘 보관하고 있겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  4월 중순이어도 여전히 춥지않을까 싶어요
<autowiz> 서울은 선선 할거 같습니다. 조금은 쌀쌀할지도 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 후드잠바 하나 가져가야겠군요
<autowiz> 추위를 많이 타는 저는 4월말까지 오리털 파커를 입고 다닌적이 종종 있습니다.
<autowiz> 5월 되야 벗습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일기예보 필히 보고 가야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 4-5월이면 하와이는 천국이라고 할만큼 날씨가 좋거든요
<autowiz> 저는 좀 심하게 추위를 많이 탑니다
<autowiz> 4월 중순에 파커 입고 있는거 보면 주위에서 미쳤다고 막 그럽니다 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 4월 좋은시기죠.
<ipeter> 아! CPU온도가 10~20분 사이정도 100도 가까이 계속 고속연산을 한다면
<ipeter> 하드에 좀 안좋은 영향을 미칠까요?
<ipeter> *하드웨어
<autowiz> cpu 가 100도 까지 올라갈려나요?
<Work^Seony> 100도면 좀 글쵸
<autowiz> 그전에 스로틀다운이나
<autowiz> 셧다운 될텐데요
<ipeter> 잠시만요.
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨는 100도 넘어서까지도 작동은 되요
<ipeter> R로 통계연산 돌리는데,
<Work^Seony> 다만 주변 하드웨어에 좀 안좋은 영향을 주죠...
<ipeter> 엄청빡세네요.
<Work^Seony> 납땜이 떨어진다거나...
<ipeter> 헐퀴
<Work^Seony> 그 정도 온도 올라가는 작업이면 개인용 컴퓨터로 하지마세요
<Work^Seony> 회사컴으로...
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 온도측정해보니
<ipeter> 95도
<ipeter> 97도
<ipeter> 이정도 코어 4개 평균온도 나오네요
<ipeter> 괜찮을까요?
<ipeter> 팬은 풀로 돌아가고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 몇시간씩 돌리는 것만 아니면,...
<autowiz> 팬도 소모품이라
<ipeter> 아...
<autowiz> 100% 까지 오래 쓰면 안좋긴 한데 그거보다도 CPU 코어랑 냉각 ,전원이 문제가 됩니다.
<autowiz> 쿨러가
<ipeter> 지금은 sample 데이터 돌리는건데, 실제 DB에서 데이터끄집어내어(대용량) 반복연산 통계 내면...아마 몇시간은 걸리듯 하네요.
<autowiz> 장비는 어떤 장비인가요? 기본 쿨러이면
<ipeter> 그냥 놋북입니다.
<ipeter> 제 무거운 무쇠 놋북이요.
<ipeter> 2.5키로 대탑대용 놋북이요.
<Work^Seony> 그런 작업은 걍 회사컴으로 돌리세요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ 회사컴 반납했어요.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<ipeter> 제 놋북 쓴다고 회사컴 반납했어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아마도 안에 히트싱크랑 다 있을거 같습니다. 안쪽에 먼지 때문에 바람이 잘 통하지 않을런지만 파악하시고 가능하면 시원한데서 사용하세요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그럼 집에서 도시락 싸올테니 점심값도 반납하실 건가요?
<ipeter> 맥미니 느므 아까워서 회사서 써야지~하고,반납했어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ 아아...구구절절히 느껴지네요.
<Work^Seony> 놋북으로 돌리다가 망가졌으니, 다시 회사컴 달라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 네네
<Work^Seony> 개인 놋북이 망가졌따는데, 회사입장에서는 그 정도는 해주겠죠
<ipeter> 근데 솔직히 회사컴보다 제 놋북이 더 좋은것 같아요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 회사컴이 뭐 성능보고 쓰는 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래도 일단 데이터 결과가 빨리 나와야 제가 속편해서요.
<Work^Seony> 업무볼 때 개인 컴퓨터 소모시키지 않을려고 쓰는거죠
<ipeter> 물론 망가지면 제가 피눈물을 뿌리지만요.
<imsu> 인사하고 맨날 사라지는 저에게 이런 분위기~!! 송구하옵니다 ㅋ
<imsu> 환영 받고 있엉~~~ 하하핫!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 환영 주고 있엉~~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 우와... 8개 코어 103도 후덜덜하네요
<ipeter> 팬 풀모드
<Work^Seony> 곧 망가지겠군요
<ipeter> =_= 진짜 데탑으로 박살나는거 한대는 있어야겠네요.
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 이거 실제 데이터는 몇시간이 걸릴텐데..ㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 망가지겠네요.
<ipeter> hp를 믿어요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 놋북 잘 식힐 수 있는 곳에다 두세요
<Work^Seony> 찬 공기 나오는 곳에다...
<autowiz> http://tinyurl.com/z6af7ja
<Work^Seony> 혹시 코딩하신 소스의 시간복잡도가 O(n!) 막 이런거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아니예요.
<ipeter> nmf라는거예요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> R로 통계 뽑는건데
<ipeter> 최적화로 되어있는 값 찾느라 반복연산이 많아요.
<ipeter> 오즈님!!!!!
<ipeter> 끔찍하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 샘플이 38명, 5000 유전자인데요
<ipeter> 실제는 돌릴려는건 171명, 20000 유전자네요
<Work^Seony> 유전자 감식 중이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 신인류를 만들려고 하시는거 같습니다
<Work^Seony> 그러고보면, 어쌔신 크리드라는 게임의 설정이 완전히 허무맹랑한 얘기는 아닌거 같단 생각이 드네요...
<Work^Seony> 헬스 많이 해서 근육 만들고 배에 왕자 새기고 했던 사람들이 나중에 살이 찌더라도, 운동 다시 시작하면 금방 다시 돌아올 수 있는 이유가 "몸이 기억하기 때문"이라고 하거든요...
<ipeter> 유전자 감식은 아니예요.
<autowiz> 어쌔신 크리드 처음 티저보고 우와~~ 하고싶다 그랬는데 아직 못하고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 몸이 기억한다는 게, 세포들도 일종의 기억이 있다라는 어디선가의 발표를 본적이 잇네요 ㅎㅎ'
<autowiz> 장기이식의 경우에도
<autowiz> 기억이 전이되는경우가 있다는 말을 들어본적은 있는데 사실여부는 정확하지 않긴 하지만서두
<autowiz> 가능 할것도 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어쌔신 크리드라는 게임의 설정이, 자신의 유전자로부터 조상이 살았던 시절의 기억을 복원해서 당시의 세상을 가상현실을 통해 들어간다는 거거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실은, 템플 기사단이라고하는 유럽 중세시대의 고위 단체에서 숨겨진 보물 같은걸 찾으려는 음모가 있었던 거긴 한데 암튼 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 모니터 3개를 놓을려고 합니다. 같은 크기 와이드 모니터 인데 , 횡방향으로 두개를 위아래로 쌓은다음에 하나는 피벗해서 옆에 놓을려고 하는데
<autowiz> 왼쪽이 편할지 오른쪽이 편할지 판단이 안서는군요 ㅠㅜㅠ
<Work^Seony> 마우스 무슨 손으로 쓰세요?
<autowiz> 오른손이요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 오른 손입니다.  마우스 쓰는 손으로 좀 더 고개가 쏠려요
<autowiz> 그러면 모니터는 오른쪽에 놔야 겠군요
<ipeter> 실제 샘플 돌리다가 컴 망가지면 회사측에 하나 사달라고하면서
<ipeter> 맥북으로 교체할까요...?!ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 개인용 놋북 지급 액수 한도가 100만원이라면...
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 얼마짜리까지 사주는데요?
<autowiz> https://www.dropbox.com/s/upozwsln6iwy71b/20160127_115157_730.jpg?dl=0    오른쪽에 피벗된 모니터 2개가 더 들어왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 모니터가 총 4대네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴 2대에요?
<autowiz> 컴 4대 입니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 많이 쓰세요?
<autowiz> 오른쪽 모니터두개를 전자액자 용도로 쓸까 하다가 ㅋㅋ 어제 연예인 사진 띄워서 사진 찍을려다가 민망해서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사실 4대 까지 필요없는데 그냥 가지고 노는거지요.
<autowiz> 그래도 3대는 필요한거 같기도 하고...
<autowiz> 아참 저 가운데 있는 배경이 하와이 바다라는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저렇게만 봐서는 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 전화기가 SK브로드밴드꺼네요.ㅎㅎ 저희회사랑 같아요
<JasonJang> 젤 왼쪽 모니터는 기형적인 와이드모니터처럼 보여요?!
<autowiz> 네 극장비율 29인치 입니다. 2560 x 1080 이니까
<JasonJang> 아~    오~
<JasonJang> 키보드는 머요? 전에 내가 썼던 델 비슷하기도...
<JasonJang> 설마 HHK ?
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ ABKO K680 입니다 . 5만원 밖에 안해요
<JasonJang> 그래서 일전에 카일 s/w 물었었군요?! ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 카일 소프트웨어요?
<autowiz> 아 스위치
<autowiz> 키보드 스위치  넵
<autowiz> 제가 체리는 못써본거 같아서요.
<JasonJang> 전에도 말했지만, 저야말로 카일을 못써봐서...ㅋ 듣자하니 거의 비슷하데요. 꼭 우열을 따질 필요없다는...
<ipeter> Seony: 정신없었습니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 모르겟어요. 온지 얼마 안되어 사정을 잘 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> =_=
<JasonJang> 마침 우연한 기회에, *단기 선불 에그* 알아 보는 중.
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 님 저도 마침 우연한 기회에 쿠버네티스 좀 깔아보실 생각 없으세요?
<Seony> 쿠버네티스는 뭐에요?
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> LMG 쿠버네티스. 도커와 같이 쓰는 오픈스텍 같은..
<JasonJang> LMGTFY 쿠버네티스
<Seony> 게임 부작용 땜시... MG 하니까 머신건인줄 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=쿠버네티스
<JasonJang> Seony: 선불 에그, 보증금5만원(반납시 환불) 개통(소모)비 1만원, 아무신분증, 그리고
<JasonJang> 단위요금은 6기가 22,000원 10기가(33천) 20기가(44) 30기가(55) 무제한 기가(99천원)
<Seony> 엥 싸네요...
<Seony> 10기가에 33,000원이면 충분하겠네요
<JasonJang> 체류 기간은 요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 한달 정도요
<JasonJang> 예, 그럼 요금 갈아탈 필요도 없겠네요.
<JasonJang> 국내통화는 (카톡,라인,페북, 행아웃등) VoIP 통화쓰면, Roaming 않써도 되고..좋겠네요
<Seony> 통화요금 알아봤는데 많이는 안비싼거 같더라구요
<Seony> 근데 혹시 어디서 물어보신 거에요?
<Seony> 인터넷으로는 그런 가격이 안나오네요
<JasonJang> 검색 "선불 애그 하루살이 블로그" 하면 된데요.
<JasonJang> 한번 거래했던 사람에게 물어 봤어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 감사합니다
<honeyit> 안녕하세요~ 우분투 관련 질문이 있습니다. ARMADA 385에 Ubuntu14.04 포팅이 가능한지 궁금합니다.
<autowiz> 페이스북 페이지에 물어보시는게 빠를거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 임베디드 잘하시는분 계시는데  irc 는 안오시거든요
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다~
<JasonJang> 참~ 어려운 질문인데... 그쵸? 이런 질문은 어쩜 페북이 빠를 수..
<autowiz> 페이스북은 아주 자주 들여다 보시는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그런데. 아마다 385 가 임베디드 쪽요? autowiz
<JasonJang> 글쿤요.
<autowiz> Based on the ARMv7 high-performance dual core CPU technology, the Marvell ARMADA 38x family brings~~ 라고 나오네요
<JasonJang> 예, 지금 봤어요.
<JasonJang> 커널 커파일까지 별도로 하면 될 수 는 있겠네요
<JasonJang> 커널 *컴*파일까지 별도로 하면 될 수 는 있겠네요
<JasonJang> 비슷한 사양의 ordoid 에는 포팅이 잘 되도록 커스터마이징 되서 배포되고는 있는데...
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/ 여기가 맞나요? 한참 찾았네요 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 멀~ 한참 찾? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 페이스북 인터페이스참 적응 안되네요 저만 그런지 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> me2
<honeyit> 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> 오늘자 주식매매일지  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<autowiz> 홀리님 혹시 주식쪽으로 유명하신분은 아니시지요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 에잉 그럴리가유~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 수고하셨습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<head|office> 히잉
<head|office> 흑흑
<head|office> 지금 글 써유 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 한창 야근중
<head|office> 글 쓸 틈이 없엇어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 흐규흐규 고생하십니다 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 오즈님~!~! ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 야근중이셔유?
<head|office> ㅜㅜ 설마 저 빼놓고 퇴근하신건 아니시겟지유
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 오즈님은 이미 퇴근하시고
<bluedusk> 사무실이십니다.
<autowiz> 므흐흐
<autowiz> 오랜만에 뵈옵니다 블루더스크님
<HolyKnight> 어익후
<head|office> 퇴근햇는데 사무실?!
<head|office> 홀리님 ㅜㅜ 저좀 집에 보내주세요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 사무실로 출근했다가
<autowiz> 사무실로 퇴근하지요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 요일이 후딱후딱 지나가네요.
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 거기는 벌써 목요일이군요
<lex_work> 네.ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-28
<ipeter> 16323964 total, 15786204 used
<ipeter> top을 쳐보면 이렇게 되는데
<ipeter> 시스템정보 (GUI)로 보면
<ipeter> 램을 2기가만 소모중이네요
<ipeter> 이거 뭔가 잘못된거 아닌가요?
<Work^Seony> 어디서요?
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서요?
<Work^Seony> free 쳐서 나오는 거랑 값이 비슷한가요?
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso_> 좀 춥네요 허허
<Work^Seony> Lyuso_님은 오랫만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님
<ipeter> 죄송해요
<ipeter> 오늘 아침에 인터넷 커넥션이 불안정해서 계속 고생했네요
<ipeter> 터미널에서 top을치면 거의 16기가를 다 쓴느것처럼 나오구요,
<ipeter> 시스템 GUI상에서보면 램을 2.2 기가를 사용하는것으로 보이네요.
<ipeter> 뭐가 안맞는거 같아서 여쭤본거였어요.
<Seony> ipeter, free 쳐보시면 램이 현재 어떻게 나뉘어서 쓰이고 있는지 잘 나와요
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<readytoact> 으헉
<ipeter> Seony:
<ipeter> Seony: 감사합니다!!!
<Seony> 또 리붓합니다...
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<sonsory> 안녕하세요?
<sonsory> 여기 사람들이 계시는 곳 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> sonsory: 토픽=topic 을 읽어 주시겠어여? ^^
<readytoact> -_-;
<readytoact> 사람들이 있...죠-
<readytoact> 안녕하세요!
<ircCloud_autowiz> Mic Check Check Bady  1 2 3
<ircCloud_autowiz> Baby 큭 ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 뭔 마이크로 바꾼교?
<ircCloud_autowiz> Rapper Hipster Put your Hands up~ yeah~~
<sonsory> 아. 그렇군요 ㅋ
<sonsory> 사람사는 곳 ㅋ
<Seony> 아 운동하는 날인데 폭풍섭취 중이네요..
<lex_work> 운동하시고 드시는거에요?
<Seony> 아뇨 1시간 후에 운동 시작하려구요
<Seony> 뭐 그래봐야 한시간도 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저는 이번달 쉬는 중입니다.
<lex_work> 탁구치면 땀이 많이 흘러서 머리와 옷이 다 젖어있다보니 집에 오는 도중에 오한이 들어요. 날씨가 좀 풀리면 해야겠어요
<Seony> 잠바를 하나 걸치고 가셔야겠네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저는 사무실에 물이 고여서 새벽에 퍼내기좀 했더니 온몸이 뻐근합니다 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 당근 패딩잠바를 입고 오죠.
<Seony> 아니면 집에 가실 때 뛰어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_> 흐 허리야
<Lyuso_> 서울에 방 계약을 했는데 이거 수리하는데 돈이 좀 드네요.
<Lyuso_> 전기설비부터 새로 다 뜯어고칠 생각을 하니 미묘합니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 전기까지 손보신다고 하시면 오래오래 사실 계획이신건가요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 거기다 무슨 기지 만드시는건 아니시지요? ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso_> 좀 오래오래 살 계획이죠..ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_> 기지만드는 건 아닙니다.
<Lyuso_> CCTV 도 장착하는중이고 UPS 발전기도 다는중이지만 저어어어얼 대 기지는 아닙니다.
<Seony> 집에서 뭘 하시는데 발전기를 설치하세요?
<Lyuso_> 평범한 가정집이죠... ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_> CCTV 랑 네트워크 기기, H/A SCADA 서버랑 보일러는 상시 전원을 요구해서 거기에 물릴 생각입니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 벙커나 무신 대피소 수준 인데요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 무신 .> 무ㅡ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 슨
<razGon_LeO660m> Lyuso_, 오래간만이에요
<Lyuso_> 대피소...허ㅓㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 서울에 ㅎㄷㄷ 근데 무슨 기지 만드는거 같아요.ㅋ
<Lyuso_> razGon_LeO660m, 오래간만이십니다!
<Lyuso_> 뭐 설마 기지까지요..ㅎㅎ 요즘 아파트들은 다들 이것보다 더 하더라구요.
<Seony> 그래도 발전기는.... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 가정용 ups는 저도 쓸까 생각 중인데, 발전기까지는 못하겠떠라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso_> 저도 그래서 그냥.. 30만원짜리 700W 발전기를 생각중이죠.
<Lyuso_> 1시간만 버텨라 란 정신...!
<Seony> 근데, scada라는게 공장에서 물건 생산할 때 쓰는거 아니에요?
<Lyuso_> IoT 시대니까요. 'ㅅ')
<Lyuso_> 제가 매우 예전부터 연구하던 분야기도 하고.. 이게 IoT 란 이름을 달아버리니 파급력이 대단하더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 저도 ups는 사용할까 생각하는데 발전기는...
<Seony> 이번에 한국 나가는데 와이프가 한 달 빨리 나갈 예정이라 뱅기표 알아보는데, 요즘은 아시아나랑 대한항공이 더 싸다는군요..
<Seony> 팔자에 없던 아시아나 타보게 생겼어요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> gjr
<pchero_work> 헉
<pchero_work> 우와...
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 마일리지 계산해보니까 왕복 9,000 마일 되네요
<Seony> 한국 갔다와서 이웃섬 한 번 놀러가야겠군요 ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 와우
<Lyuso_> 와우
<Lyuso_> 9천마일이라 대단하시네요.
<Seony> 멀어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뱅기타고 9시간 10시간 걸려요
<Lyuso_> 지구 반바퀴.. 오래걸리죠
<Seony> 반바퀴까진 아닐 거에요
<Seony> 여기서 딱 12시간 차이 나는 곳이 대략 독일이거든요
<Lyuso_> 그렇군요..
<ircCloud_autowiz> 시계 한바퀴가 12시간인데 서니님과 서울과 시간차가 대략 5시간 정도 되다보니 시계 반바퀴정도 됩니다 ㅎㅎ 그러다보니 시계랑 지구랑 헛갈려서
<ircCloud_autowiz> 시계 반대편이 아니라 지구 반대편으로 ... 뭐 사실 그것보다는 태평양 가운데 있으니까 대략 한국에서 지구반대편 정도일까 하고 지레 짐작 하는거 겠지요
<Seony> 아 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<ipeter_> 부럽습니다
<ipeter_> 어엇
<ipeter_> 렉스님 퇴근하시는군요
<ircCloud_autowiz> lex 님 즐퇴하세요~~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 즐즐즐 퇴퇴퇴  , 즐~ 퇴~!  즐~ 퇴~!!!!  .
<ircCloud_autowiz> 적고 보니 .  퉤 처럼 들릴까봐 걱정이네요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 28일(현지시간) 미국 지디넷과 블룸버그 등 주요 외신에 따르면, VM웨어의 두 가상화 소프트웨어 'VMWare Fuison'과 'VMware Workstation'를 개발하는 본사 직원 전원이 지난 26일 해고됐습니다. 800~900명에 달하는 직원이 일시에 직장을 잃은 것입니다.
<pchero_work> 헉;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Seony> 엥?  그러면 vmware는 앞으로 어떻게...
<HolyKnight>  한편, 직장을 잃은 방문자 간의 정보 교환 사이트 '더레이오프'에선 개발팀 일부가 아닌 전원이 해고된 것은 결국 두 제품 개발과 사업권을 중국 지사로 넘기려는 의도로 보인다는 익명의 게시물이 올라왔습니다.
<bluedusk> ircCloud_autowiz:  timezone 새로 설정하신다음에 ntp로 동기화 하세요
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<ubics> 우분투 15.10이 BLE를 지원하나요? 암밴드(myo)를 연결하려고 합니다.
<head|office> GKDK
<head|office> ㅎ아
<head|office> 후우
<head|office> 이놈의 직장은
<head|office> 끝나질않네 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 안녕하셔유
<oming> 우와.. 나도 출퇴근 하고싶다 ㅠㅠ
<head|office> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<head|office> 맨날 11시 넘어서까지 야근하구 싶으세유? ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 요즘 맨날 그러고있구만 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 그렇다면 건축설계를 추천 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 요즘은 야근이라도 하고싶어요. 만날 방구석에 밖혀 사느니...
<head|office> 자격증
<head|office> 공부하세요 ㅎ
<head|office> 그러는게 남는거 같아요..!
<head|office> 자격증 준비하러 다니고 그러면 엄청 취업하기도 쉬워지는거 같아요
<bluedusk> 맨날 야근하고 싶으시면
<bluedusk> 저희회사 오실래요?
<bluedusk> 제가 추천해드림
<head|office> 우리회사도 춫현
<head|office> 지금 인력난이 심한데
<bluedusk> 자격증 따위 따봤자 관련 기반지식도 제대로 모르는 사람이 수두룩해서..
<bluedusk> 전 별로 안믿어요..
<head|office> 야근할 인력이 부족해서
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 야근이라는 말에 다들.. 오라고 하시면 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 사실 저 부터도 자격증 따라고 해서 딴게 몇개 있지만 모름..
<bluedusk> head|office: 님은 어디 계시는데요? 개발?
<head|office> 건축
<head|office> 설꼐
<head|office> 에용 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 껀축 설계!!
<bluedusk> 전
<head|office> 껀쭉썰꼐!
<bluedusk> 뭐라고 해야 하냐..-_-a
<bluedusk> 뭐 아이티 업종이긴 한데
<head|office> 아이티 업종도 야근 많이 해요
<head|office> 개발분야는 그쳐 ㅋ
<bluedusk> oming:  아이티쪽 하실꺼면 클라우드 하세요
<bluedusk> 일단 뭐든 클라우드 들어가면
<oming> 클라우드요? ㅎㅎ
<oming> 네
<bluedusk> 우와.. 그럴꺼임
<bluedusk> 마시는 맥주 클라우드 말구요..
<oming> 음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 터줏대감님들은 다들 들어가셧나보군
<oming> 클라우드쪽은 어떤일 하는곤가요??
<bluedusk> 헐 옼토 위즈님 어디가신거지..
<bluedusk> 그거
<head|office> 오즈님이 않계시다니
<head|office> 야근하시느라 지금 바빠서 말을 못하시는거 일수도 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> openstack, aws, gcp, kubernetes, docker, 등등?
<head|office> 오즈님~~~~
<bluedusk> sdn, sds 포함하면..
<head|office> autowiz 야근중이세요? ㅎ
<head|office> 부르는거 어떻게해요? ㅎ
<bluedusk> head|office: 이렇게요
<head|office> bluedusk: 이렇게요?
<bluedusk> 어 bluetux 님 오랬만에 뵙네요.. (__)
<bluedusk> 네
<head|office> 이름이 언급되면 불러지나보죠 ㅎ
<bluedusk> 네
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ 잠깐 찾아봤는데.. 어렵네욤
<commania> 벌써 1월이 다 끝나 가네요
<commania> 2015년이 끝난것도 아직 믿기지 않는데
<kkjong89> 안녕하세요?
<kkjong89> ubuntu 10.10 을 설치하려고 구글링을 하던 중 여기 오게됬습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<kkjong89> 설치하려는 플렛폼은 darwinop 라는 휴머노이드 로봇입니다. universal-usb-installer를 이용하여 ubuntu 10.10 desktop.iso 파일을 usb에 넣고 로봇을 작동했는대 설치 화면으로 넘어가지 않고 계속 터미널 창만 나타납니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 로봇을 다뤄본적이 없어서 잘 모르겠습니다만, universal usb installer는 아마 인텔 계열 씨퓨에서만 작동할 거에요
<kkjong89> 현재도 터니널 창에서 Err:Fc. ToDs 와 ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. #(#) BBS returned, data->length = #### 라는 메세지가 계속 반복되고 있습니다.
<kkjong89> 아.. 감사합니다!
<kkjong89> 로봇이 amd 로 되어있는대
<Work^Seony> 아 amd라면... 그럼 같은 x86이겠네요...
<kkjong89> amd에 맞는 부팅 usb를 만들려면 무슨 프로그램을 써야하나요?
<kkjong89> Linux Live Usb 로도 시도해보았는대 결과가 같았습니다.
<Work^Seony> darwinop ubuntu로 검색하니까 인스톨하는 방법에 대한 글이 많이 나오네요
<Work^Seony> http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~robocup/files/DarwinOPsetup.pdf
<kkjong89> 혹시나 iso 파일 문제인가 싶어서 VMware로 제 데스크탑으로 설치를 시도해봤는대 데스크탑에선 정상적으로 설치가 됬습니다.
<kkjong89> 제가 이글을 현재 따라가고있습니다.
<kkjong89> 6번이 ubuntu install 인대 저기선 바로 이상없이 설치가 됬다고 치고 7번으로 넘어가더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 음...그러시면요, 구글링해보니까 9.10에 대한 얘기도 좀 있는데, 9.10으로 시도해보시는건 어떨까요?
<Work^Seony> http://support.robotis.com/en/product/darwin-op/operating/recovery/user_installation_(ubuntu_9.10).htm
<kkjong89> 감사합니다. 지금 시도해 보겠습니다!
<kkjong89> 링크 해주신 글 또한 설치 부분은 바로 스킵됬내요..
<Work^Seony> 설치 부분은 아마 일반적인 우분투 설치 과정이랑 똑같아서 스킵했을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 파티션 나누고 유저 생성하고 시간대 설정하는 부분이라 별거 없거든요...
<kkjong89> 정상적으로 ubuntu 설치 진행되면 첫 메뉴에서 run 과 install 이 있는대 install 을 실행해도 run을 실행하는거랑 똑같이 됩니다.
<kkjong89> 그 파티션 나누고 유저 생성하는 과정으로 넘어가져야하는대 중간에 갑자기 터미널창만 떡하니 뜨면서 앞에 말씀드린 메세지만 올라오고잇네요..
<Work^Seony> 혹시 32비트 64비트는 맞게 선택하신거죠?
<kkjong89> 네 i386 으로 선택했습니다.
<Work^Seony> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/help-me-install-ralink-rt2870sta-usb-wireless-driver-804007/
<Work^Seony> 이 글에서,
<Work^Seony> rt_ioctl_giwscan 로 검색하면 나오는 메시지랑 같은 거죠?
<kkjong89> 네 맞습니다
<kkjong89> 다만 앞부분에 Apr 25 17:53:07 SHUM-AMD64 kernel 이 메세지는 없고요
<Work^Seony> rt_ioctl_giwscan라는 메시지를 좀 보니까, 이게 무선랜 관련된 명령어 같네요
<kkjong89> 네 저도 검색해봐서 무선랜을 연결하고 시도해 보고있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 혹시 그 로봇에 무선랜이 장착되어있나요?
<kkjong89> 음...
<kkjong89> 평소에 사용할땐 노트북과 랜선으로 연결한 후에 사용했었는대
<kkjong89> 이번처럼 단독으로 랜선만 꼽아본적은 처음이라 확신을 못하겠어요
<kkjong89> 랜선을 꼽았다 빼면 eth0: link down/up 메세지는 나타납니다.
<Work^Seony> 랜선 말고 무선랜이요
<kkjong89> 죄송합니다 차이를 잘 몰라서 그러는대 무선랜 확인은 어떻게 해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요, 제품 설명서에 있지않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 대충 생까해보면, rt는 ralink에서 나오는 무선랜 칩셋 이름인거 같고, ioctl은 뭐 보나마나 input/output control일테고, giwscan은 wireless-scan의 의미일텐데
<Work^Seony> 그 말인즉슨, 무선랜을 스캔하는 과정에서 칩셋드라이버가 제공되지 않아서 생기는 에러 같거든요...
<kkjong89> 아하.. 제품 설명서를 보니 wifi 가 달려있는거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 와이파이의 부품 자체의 탈착이 가능하면 그걸 제거해보시구요, 그게 안된다면 on/off라도 되어야할 거 같은데요
<kkjong89> 지금 하는 작업이, 같은 로봇으로 3년전에 github에 공개된 소스를 따라하고 있는 작업인데요.
<kkjong89> 저희 로봇이 문제인거 같내요... 혹시 모르니 다른 로봇으로 한번 시도해 보겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아마 지금 시도하시는 배포판이 너무 오래되서, 해당 무선칩셋을 지원하지 못하는 문제일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 9.10이면 지금 날짜 기준으로 이미 6년이 넘었거든요
<kkjong89> 현재 로봇에 설치된건 9.10 인대 소스를 공개 한곳에서 10.10으로 업뎃하고 진행 할 것을 추천해서 지금 업뎃을 하는 중이에요.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 나름 이유가 있는 거군요
<kkjong89> 무선칩셋을 지원하지 못한다는 말씀은 지금 제가 쓰고있는 wifi가 로봇의 무선랜을 지원 못한다는 말씀인가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 그게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 우분투 9.10이나 10.10이 너무 오래되서, 지금 쓰고계시는 로봇에 달린 와이파이의 칩셋 드라이버가 없는 것 같다는 제 추측이에요
<kkjong89> 아하..
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 추측이니까 그럴수도 있다 정도로만 생각하시구요, 가장 중요한 건, rt_ioctl_giwscan의 에러메시지는 wifi와 관련되어있다 라는 것만 알고계시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-29
<readytoact> (__)
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 비가 꽤 많이 옵니다.
<readytoact> 우중충 하네요.
<lex_work> 눈이 아니라서 다행이에요.^^
<lex_work> 나갔다가 들어올게요
<Work^Seony> 비가 온다는 얘기는 그래도 날씨가 좀 따뜻해졌나봐요
<lex_work> 네. 회사 화장실 물도 잘 나오네요. 며칠 고생했거든요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 광주는 비오네요
<razGon_LeO660m> lex님 광주?
<Work^Seony> 순천인가 나주에 사실걸요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 입터입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 저 직장 9월에 그만두고..
<ipeter> 10월쯤에 미쿡 갈지도 몰라요.
<Work^Seony> 오 정말요?
<ipeter> 네에-
<ipeter> 오옷!
<ipeter> 야호!
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 가게되는 거에요?
<ipeter> 무비자 여행이요
<ipeter> 푸하하
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 맥스 3개월인데 얼마나 있을지는 잘 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 무비자 3개월이라고는 해도, 그거 다 채우면 나중에 다시 미국 올 때 거절당할 수 있어요
<JasonJang> 순천 돌고, 나주 찍고, 광양 도착
<lex_work> razGon_LeO660m, 저 광양입니다.
<lex_work> JasonJang, 광양이세요?
<JasonJang> 그대 말씀이거든욧! 버럭. ㅋ
<JasonJang> 또는 귀하'의 QTH 말씀입니다. ^^
<lex_work> 광양 어디에 계세요?
<lex_work> 저는 광양읍사무소 근처에 있답니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 아...
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 광주요. 비가 오신다길래 이쪽인줄. 많이 오나요?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 명심하겠습니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 알아서 그냥 적당히 귀국해야겠어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 나중에 다시는 못갈 수 있다는...ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 상식적으로 "관광"을 3개월이나 한다는게 납득이 안가잖아요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 나중에 미국 다시 입국할 때 무비자로 관광했는데 그 기간이 비상식적으로 길면, 입국심사하는데에서는 그걸 "정상"적으로 보질않는다는거죠...
<ipeter> =_=그렇네요
<ipeter> 1달이면 적당할까요?
<Work^Seony> 네 그 정도면 괜찮을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근데 제가 얘기해드린건 어디까지나 "소문"이기 때문에 확실하진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 다만, 소문이라고는 해도 실제로 그런 일을 당하면 상당히 큰일이니까 미리 알고있는게 도움이 되죠...
<JasonJang> Work^ Seony: GooooooooooooooD idea, 입국심사 또는 비자 발급 때, 보이쟎는 손이 작용하는 건 사실이죠.
<JasonJang> 귿 아이디어' 라기 보다는 귿 어드바이스!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 물난리 격고 이제 컴백합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이제 반정도 장비 세팅하고 그러고 있습니다. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 안돼요
<bluedusk> autowiz: 님 Paas 구축해서 쓰실생각 없으세요?
<bluedusk> 제가 구축해드림
<autowiz> 저는 그냥 블더님만 가지면 안될까요?
<autowiz> PaaS 는 가지고 싶지 않은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 하드웨어만 준비하시면 돼요
<autowiz> 꽤 많이 필요하지요?
<bluedusk> 마스터 노드 3대 미니언 노드는 필요하신만큼
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 또 억지 부린다. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 별도 스토리지도 필요하구요
<bluedusk> JasonJang:  안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz> 절 테스트용으로  쓰실려는건지도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사양이 극악으로 낮아도 되나요?
<autowiz> 7년전 데탑이 지금 20대정도 창고에 들어와있거든요
<autowiz> 아직 안켜봐서 정확한 사양은 모르겠습니다마나
<autowiz> 연결할려면 스위치 한다 있어야 하고
<autowiz> 스위치 한나만 있으면 되나요?
<autowiz> 아니면 더 있어야 하나요?
<bluedusk> 스위치는 하나만 잇으면 돼요
<bluedusk> 외부에서 접속할꺼면
<bluedusk> 그쪽 네트웍망은 따로 필요하구요
<bluedusk> 그냥 네부 테스트용도면
<bluedusk> 그냥 스위치 하나에 쓰셔도 돼요
<autowiz> 구축하는데는 얼마정도 드리면 되나요? 0 이 몇개나 붙나요? ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 오오 진짜 구축해서 쓰시게요?
<bluedusk> 업무시간 안에 작업해야 하는거면 회사랑 컨택해야 하는데
<bluedusk> 주말이자 저녁이나 쉬는날이면
<bluedusk> 겸사겸사 해드릴께요
<bluedusk> 음핫핫핫
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ  조만간 자리를 한번 마련해 보겠습니다 .
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 왜 입이 찌져질까여? ㅋ
<bluedusk> 저요?
<JasonJang> ㅠㅠ <-- 한 사람은 울고...ㅎ
<bluedusk> JasonJang: 저 사실 컴맹이라서 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 입이 찢어지는 이유는 누군가 입을 찢고 있기 때문입니다.
<autowiz> 물리학 법칙이지요 음음
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> https://coolspeed.wordpress.com/2016/01/03/the_ai_revolution_1_korean/
<JasonJang> 진짜 길~~~~다!
<autowiz> 비슷한건지 같은건지 한번 읽었던거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 즉 어떤 사람이 미래로 가서 “놀라 쓰러지게” 할려면 하나의 “놀라 쓰러지는 단위” (Die Progress Unit, DPU) 가 필요하다. 이하 “놀쓰단”이라고 약칭하겠다.
<autowiz> 놀쓰단 ㅋㅋ 단어 부터가 너무 웃깁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 윗 연결고리 글에 ㅋㅋㅋ 최지희님이 2일전에 답글과 오탈자 지적을 했네요?! ㅎ
<ipeter> 사마휘님 또 가심.
<ipeter> 인사 못드렸는데..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 안녕히 가셔요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<head|office> DKSSUD
<head|office> 안녕하세요
<head|office> 후우
<head|office> 일방적인 연봉계약을 햇는데
<head|office> 여쭤볼게잇어요
<head|office> 원래 급여인상이 일년에 100이라고 규정되어있는데
<head|office> 조금 일 작업속도가 느리고
<head|office> 신혼이라고 조금 일찍 가고 그런거 때문에 70만 주는거라면 어떻게 생각하세요..?
<head|office> 그래도 바쁠땐 야근 하고 열심히 하고 있는데도
<head|office> 70만원만 올려주는건 어떻게 생각하세요...?
<head|office> 너무 화가납니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 으음 적당히 눈치 봐가면서 하는게 맞는데
<Seony> 올려주기 싫은가보네요
<bluedusk> ... 걍 나가란 소리 아니에요??
<head|office> 나보다 한달 더 일찍 들어온
<head|office> 그사람 하고 비교하면서
<head|office> 일량이 너무 차이난다고
<head|office> 나는 근데 맨날 보완하고 그러느라 항상 보이는건 일 많이 안하는것처럼 보엿는데
<head|office> 애사심 가지고 열심히 배우고 하고있었는데 뭐랄까 너무 허무하고..
<head|office> 막 배신감이 올라오네요..
<bluedusk> 그거 1/12 하면 얼마 되지도 않는데
<head|office> 아 정말
<head|office> 돈 가지고 이러니까
<head|office> 여기서 이런 대우받고 더 다녀야하나 이런생각도 막 들고..
<lex_work> 그러게요. 회사생활에서도 헐리웃 액션이 필요한가봐요
<head|office> 전 그런거 잘 못해서 잘 표현하지도 않았는데
<lex_work> 제 주변에도 윗사람 계실때만 일하는 사람들이 있어요. 근데 뭐하나를 해도 막 내가 이런 걸 했다... 표현을 어마어마하게 하더라구요
<head|office> 제가 맨날 놀고먹고 그러는 줄로만 아셧나봐요
<lex_work> 저희들은 그 직원의 실체를 알지만 윗사람은 모르더라구요
<head|office> 솔직히 다른회사에서 7개월일하고
<head|office> 여기서 6개월 반 정도 되가는데
<lex_work> 어떤 경우에는 중간관리자가 이간질 하는 경우도 있구요. 흠;;;;
<head|office> 그냥 년차 합해서 1년차 되니까 그냥 이직을 할까 고민 많이 하다가
<autowiz> 티나게 일하는거 정말 필요합니다.
<bluedusk> 전 티나게 맨날 놀죠
<lex_work> 시간이 지나면 헤드님의 실체를 알게 될거에요. 그때까지 기다리던가 못견디고 나가던가...
<bluedusk> 딩가 딩가
<head|office> 심히 고민되네요... 하아..
<lex_work> 제가 감히 조언을 한다면 두 회사 합쳐서 1년이상은 의미가 크지 않다고 봅니다.
<lex_work> 한회사에서 얼마를 근무했냐가 중요한거 같아요.^^
<lex_work> 조금 더 계시는게 좋을거 같아요.^^
<head|office> 그런가요... ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 뭐 저도 도움이 될지 모르겠찌만..
<lex_work> 힘드시면 1년이라도 채우시는게 어떨지요
<head|office> 그럴까요 그래도 1년은 채우는게 낫겟죠..?
<head|office> 오늘 너무 좌절해서 전 괜찮다고 말은 계속 햇는데
<lex_work> 네.^^
<head|office> 속으로 안괜찮아서 ..
<lex_work> 뭐 저는 급여인상 없습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 왜요?
<lex_work> 앞으로도 그닥 크게 없을거구요. 위안을 받으세요
<lex_work> 아주 쪼맨한 회사에용.^^
<head|office> 근데 사람이 간사한게..
<head|office> 렉스님 말 들으니까 조금 위안이 되긴하네욤...
<lex_work> 위를 보는 것도 좋지만 가끔 아래를 보세요.^^
<lex_work> 그래서 저는 자격증 따서 자격증 수당 받아야해요. 아자~
<head|office> 흑,,,
<head|office> 고마워요 렉스님
<lex_work> 흑;;;; 저도 위로 받아야 하지요?
<head|office> 렉스님은
<head|office> 회사 생활 잘하실거같아요
<lex_work> 완전 못해요.흑;;;;
<head|office> ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 윗선에 잘보이는 일을 하나도 못해요. 전 직장에서 제가 헤드님처럼 일 안하는 사람이었어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 화장실도 못가고 일했는데 말이죠
<head|office> 하아
<lex_work> 저 나가고 제일 3명이 쪼개서 가져가더래요. 일을 안한다는 직원의 일을 말이죠.ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 어이가 없군요
<head|office> 그래서 그 회사 나가고
<head|office> 다른회사 다니고 계신거에요?
<lex_work> 넵
<head|office> 지금 다니는데는 뭐가 더 좋아요?
<lex_work> 음 일단 업무의 경계가 분명합니다. (전회사는 그게 불분명하니 해도 혼나고 안해도 혼나는 상황이었어요)
<autowiz>  칼퇴
<head|office> 아 맞아
<head|office> 칼퇴...
<head|office> 맨날 칼퇴하시잖아요...!!!1
<bluedusk> 저도 날마다 캁퇴 하는데요
<head|office> 으씨 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 그리고 칼퇴합니다.(전회사는 도와주는 식으로 일주일에 1~2회 야근했더니 나중에 계속 야근하더군요. 몸이 안좋아서 못하겠다고 했더니 그럼 안된다고.)
<head|office> 그건 엄청 부러워요..
<bluedusk> 근데 그 칼퇴가 칼맞고 싶으면 퇴근해라에 줄임말 맞죠?
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 제맘대로 하긴 하는데 거의 밤에 퇴근합니다.
<bluedusk> 옼토위즈님은 걍 일중독이라서 논외...시구요..
<head|office> 오즈님은 왜 맨날 야근하면서 제말에 대답 안해줘요 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 칼같이 퇴근한다의 줄임말이에요. ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 렉스님은 칼퇴에 맘이 편하니까
<lex_work> 제가 잘못한 일에만 혼납니다.(전회사에서는 제가 사장님 동네북이었더라구요)
<head|office> 그래도 조금은 만족하시면서 다니시나봐요
<autowiz> 솔찍히 말씀드리면 드라마 전체화면으로 보다가 늦게 봐서 그렇습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 누가 감히 우리 lex 님을 ㅠ
<head|office> 렉스님이
<head|office> 조언 많이 해줘서 좋아요
<lex_work> 제가 험한 꼴을 많이 당해서 그래요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 분명 좋으신 분이실듯...
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다 저한테도 험한꼴 당하시고 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 근데 연봉협상할때는
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 연봉 협상이
<head|office> 일방적인게 연봉협상인가요
<bluedusk> 자기가 했던 업무에 대해서 정리해서 들고 있는게 좋아요
<bluedusk> 그것도 숫자로 환산 가능한..
<bluedusk> 연봉 협상이 아니라 통보죠
<autowiz> 맞습니다. 근데 소프트웨어 쪽이라던가 문제가
<autowiz> 어려운 문제 10개 해결한거하고 사소한 문제 50개 해결한거하고 분량으로만 따지만 후자가 많다는게
<JasonJang> lex_ work: 지금도 비 와요?
<lex_work> 네 계속 와요~
<head|office> 하여튼 렉스님 덕분에 맘이 좀 풀려서
<JasonJang> 감사 ^^
<head|office> 고맙습니다(__)
<head|office> 그래도 1년은 채울까봐요
<lex_work> 넵.^^
<head|office> 오래다닐 곳은 아닌거 같애요..!
<lex_work> 경력만 만드는 거죠.
<head|office> 대ㅑ신
<head|office> 좋은점은 있습니다
<head|office> 직원에 비해서 일량이 많아서
<head|office> 무지무지 많이 배운다는거
<lex_work> 좋은 점이네요.^^
<head|office> 제가 나중에 건축하는데 도움이 많이 될거 같아서 그건 좋아요..!
<head|office> 예전 다니던 회사 7개월 햇던거보다 6개월 일햇는데 두배이상은 배운거 같네요
<lex_work> 어짜피 한 회사에서 급여인상보다 옮기면서 급여인상이 쉽잖아요.^^
<lex_work> 저는 잘 못 옮기는 편입니다만...ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 일이 좋고
<head|office> 사람좋고
<head|office> 글면 급여 조금 적어도
<head|office> 괜찮죠
<head|office> 비교당하는거때문에 자존심이 많이 상햇던거 같애요...
<lex_work> 일도 좋도 사람도 좋고 급여도 좋은 곳에 다니시던 분 끝내 회사가 망했습니다.ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 다행이 전에 회사보다
<head|office> 급여 밀리는일은 없어서 좋아요..!
<lex_work> 직장인에게는 그게 참 중요한거 같아요.^^
<head|office> 맞아요
<head|office> 급여밀리면 너무 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 생활이 안되요
<lex_work> 전 카드가 없어서 급여 밀리면 정말 큰일납니다.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 요즘은 카드 다들 안쓴다더라구요
<head|office> 카드 전 쓰는데 밀리니까 정말 피가 말려서 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 왠만하면 안쓰게 하려고합니다 와이프가
<head|office> 카드 필요하다고해서 하긴햇지만요..
<head|office> 빚지는거잖아요 한마디로
<lex_work> 체크카드만 써요. 카드 없앨때 3개월정도 고생했지요.ㅋ
<head|office> 요즘은 카드 없애는게 대세인거같아요
<head|office> 전 교통 카드때문에 쓰긴씁니다 덕분에 카드로 계산하는일도 조금씩 생기지만요 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 그건 써야죠.^^
<head|office> 교통카드로 하면 정말 귀찮아서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 귀찮아도 절약하는길임으로 그냥 가끔 충전하면서 사는것도 한 방법인거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 지갑에 현금 가지고 다니는게 카드 쓰는거보다 눈에 보이니까 절약이 자연스럽게 되는것도 있는데
<autowiz> 교통카드도 충전을 하면서, 어~ 저번에는 언제 충전했는데 다 썼구나~ 하는 생각이 드는거지요.
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9DtdPQ4G/Screenshot_2016-01-29-17-01-47-1-1.png
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<kkjong89> 안녕하세요. 패키지 설치시 에러나 발생해서 질문을 드리고 싶습니다.
<kkjong89> sudo apt-get install 패키지 를 실행 하였는대 E: Package '패키지' has no installation candidate 라는 메세지가 나옵니다.
<kkjong89> 구글링을 해보니 미러 서버를 바꿔면 해결 된다는대 같은 현상이 반복되고 있습니다.
<kkjong89> 제 추측으로는 패키지가 너무 옛날 꺼라서 문제가 생기는거 같습니다.
<kkjong89> 설치하녀느 패키지는 openssh-server 와 libboost1.48-dev 입니다.
<pchero_work> sudo apt-get install libboost 로 진행해보세요.
<pchero_work> 아니면 sudo apt-get install libboost-dev
<pchero_work> 요걸로요
<autowiz> 네 굳이 버젼을 지정해야 하는경우가 아니면 안하시는게 방법일거 같습니다.
<autowiz> apt-cache search libboost 하시면 설치 가능한 페키지  목록을 보실 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 우분투 버젼은 어떻게 되시는지요?
<JasonJang> 10.04 라죠?
<JasonJang> 아마 일부러 판번호 붙여야만 될 사정이 있을...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 좀 옛날거긴 하네요
<autowiz> 아 정확히 저메시지는
<autowiz> 설치할 페키지 이름을 못찾은거네요
<autowiz> 비슷한것도 못찾았다는건데
<autowiz> 히어로 님이 알려주신걸로 안되면 다시 와서 물어보시리라 봅니다
<autowiz> 저는 테스트용도로 쓰던 14.10 이 어느새 apt-get update 가 안되더라구요.
<autowiz> 손으로 old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu 로 바꿔주기도 귀찮고해서
<autowiz> 잠시만요 vmware 부팅좀 하구요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> REASON FOR REMOVAL: Violation of section 4.3 of the Developer Distribution Agreement.
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> REASON FOR REMOVAL: Violation of section 4.3 of the Developer Distribution Agreement.
<readytoact> REASON FOR REMOVAL: Violation of section 4.3 of the Developer Distribution Agreement.
<readytoact> ;; 앗 죄송
<readytoact> 붙여넣기가 여러번 되었네요. 저희 회사에서 서비스하고 있는 앱이 플레이스토어에서 삭제 당했(?)습니다.
<readytoact> 여태까지 서비스 잘하다가 -_-;;;
<autowiz> 허어뷰ㅠ
<autowiz> 허업 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact> 아무리 봐도 퍼미션은 문제가 없는데
<pchero_work> 폭력성향..?
<readytoact> ...
<pchero_work> 흠.. 피가 너무 많이 튄다던지..?
<pchero_work> 혹시 게임인가요?
<readytoact> 음... 모바일 백신입니다.
<readytoact> 백신이라 피가 튈리는 없고
<pchero_work> 주사기잖아요? 피가 튈수도..???? ^^;;;;
<autowiz> 여러번 찔려야 할수도 ;;;
<readytoact> 이멜로 밖에 처리가 안된다는데
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다. 주말 잘 보내세요.^^
<autowiz> 즐퇴 하십시요~~
<neverapple88> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> 금요일인데 다들 퇴근 안하시나요?
<bluedusk> 옼토위즈님
<HolyKnight> bㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<head|office> 아 와이프한테
<head|office> 징징댓다가 혼낫네 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 오즈님~!~!~!
<head|office> 아 드라마 보신다고햇나 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> bㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 퇴근햇지만
<bluedusk> 몸은 사무실이네요
<head|office> 홀리님~!~!
<head|office> 하이~!
<head|office> 블루 더스크님은 염장의신이신
<head|office> ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 담주 월 화는 철야 예약 입니더 ㅜㅜ 흐윽
<bluedusk> 그러니깐 마음은 퇴근했지만 몸은 사무실인..
<bluedusk> =_=
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4270452&cpage=&mbsW=search&select=stt&opt=1&keyword=%C1%D6%BD%C4
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-30
<HolyKnight> http://cdn.ddanzi.com/201601-images/70310462.jpg
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4271181
<autowiz> 아 ㅠㅠ 과음했더니 술이 안깨서 죽을 맛이네요
<autowiz> 홀찡님 주식 진검승부 그거 웃겼습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다들 마이너스 기록 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 한분 빼고
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 홀찡님 주식 진검승부 그거 웃겼습니다 ㅎㅎ 나도 요. 대략 종국엔 - 마이너스일 것이다라고 감만 잡고 있었는데...인쇄된 결과를 보니 역시! 충격!
<chunda> 안녕하세요~
<JasonJang> ^^
<chunda> 궁금한게 있어서 여쭤보고 싶은데
<chunda> ubuntu에서 nginx php mariadb를 기반으로 owncloud를 설치하는 예제 같은게 있을까용?
<chunda> 몇 번이나 다시 설치했는데 잘 안되네요 ㅠ
<JasonJang> 웹'에서 본 기억은 있는데...지금 기억은 못합니다.
<chunda> 아네네 ㅠㅠ
<chunda> 좀 더 시도를 해봐야겠네요 ㅠ
<Seony> owncloud 홈피에 없나요?
<chunda> 한 번 찾아볼께요 계속 google에서만 찾아봤어요.
<JasonJang> 저는 아파치+PHP+MySql+OwnCloud 는 잘 썼는데...
<Seony> nginx 설정 예제가 홈피에 있어요..
<chunda> 아파치로 그냥 할까요?
<chunda> 지금 어짜피 롤백된 상태인뎅
<Seony> 왜냐면 저희 owncloud를 엔진엑스로 하려다 말았거든요...
<chunda> 아직 설치 아무것도 안되어 있는 상태에요
<chunda> 왜 엔진엑스 사용안하시고
<chunda> 아파치를 사용하셨어용?
<chunda> 아파치가 그래도 좋나요?
<JasonJang> 저는 아~무 이유없이 = 걍. 또는 문서가 많아서랄까요?!!
<chunda> 설치하려고 찾아보니까 nginx 사용하는 추세가 있어서 저는 그냥 뭣도 모르고 따라 해보는 중이에요;;
<Seony> 아뇨 걍 공식홈피에서는 아파치로 설명을 하고있고, 이런저런 설정하기 편해서요...
<chunda> 아..
<Seony> nginx에 php-fpm 붙이는게 추세긴 해요
<chunda> 사실상 그닥 차이 없죠?
<chunda> 적은 용도에 서버에서는?
<chunda> 개인용 서버거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 그 정도라면 신경 안쓰셔도 됩니다
<chunda> apm 설치하는 것부터 찾아봐야겠네요
<chunda> 아파치도
<chunda> 서브디렉토리별
<chunda> 설정 제공하나요?
<chunda> 아파치에서 wordpress gitlab owncloud 정도 사용하고 싶어서
<Seony> "아파치도"라고 묻기엔, 아파치가 최초의 웹서버 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<chunda> 아 그런가요? 저 사실 잘 몰라요;; 웹서버 처음 다뤄봐요
<Seony> 기능 제공을 걱정하시기에는, 이미 개인용 서버용도로는 아파치는 오만가지 기능이 다 제공되기 때문에 별로 걱정 안하셔도 되요
<chunda> 대학원생인데 개인용 서버 처음으로 구축해보는거에요;;
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<JasonJang> 더구나 첨'이라면 문서 많고, 일반적인 거 쓰시길 권해요. ^^
<Seony> 네 맞는 말씀..
<Seony> 남들이 이거 좋다 저거 좋다 하고 따라다니지 말고,
<Seony> 처음에는 걍 아주 일반적이고 아주 대중적인 걸로 시작하세요
<chunda> 헛.. 생각해보니까 기본도 안써보고 지금 따라가고 있는거네요..
<JasonJang> 더구나 첨'이라면, 문서 많고 일반적인 거 쓰시길 권해요. ^^
<chunda> C도 안해보고 C# 많이 한데 하면서 C# 설정하고 있는 거군요
<chunda> 네 감사합니다
<chunda> db는 mysql이 기본이죠?
<Seony> 뭐 비유를 하자면,
<Seony> 프로그래밍도 모르는데, LISP 하겠다는 얘기죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 mysql
<chunda> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chunda> 아파치 mysql php 이렇게 설정해서 쓰면 될까요?
<Seony> 네
<chunda> 오호 감사합니다.
<Seony> 공식 홈피에 있는 설치 설명서 보시면서 하세요
<chunda> 여기 우연히 들어와 봤는데 좋은 정보네요
<chunda> 감사합니다~
<Seony> 대학원생이라고 하시니까 생각난 건데, 대학원생의 비애 인가하는 만화가 생각나네요
<chunda> 아파치랑 mysql이랑 php 설치가 잘 정리되어 있는 곳 아는 곳 있으세요?
<chunda> 아 저 뭔지 압니다
<Seony> 지금 설치하시려는거 버전이 몇이에요?
<chunda> 우분투 버전이요?
<Seony> 아뇨 owncloud
<chunda> 8.2.2 버전을 설치하려고 했어요
<Seony> https://doc.owncloud.org/server/8.2/admin_manual/installation/source_installation.html#example-installation-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-server
<Seony> 아파치 설정까지 자세히 나와있네요
<chunda> 와 감사합니다
<chunda> 대학원생 비애가 사실은 그렇지 않아요
<chunda> 그냥 9시 출근하고 밤 11시 퇴근하고
<chunda> 그게 끝이에요 나머지 시간에는 자유로워요
<chunda> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 걍 우연히 하나를 봤는데, 리플 달린거 보니까 좀 과장했냐는 질문에, 그나마 축소시킨거라는 작가의 리플이...
<chunda> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<chunda> 아 저 궁금한게 있는데 리눅스는 우분투를 처음으로 배우는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 그나마 쓰기 편해요
<chunda> 리눅스도 수업시간에 밖에 안해봐서 잘 모르거든요 명령어 정도만 알고 세세히는 잘 몰라요
<Seony> 자료가 많아서 문제 생겼을 때 해결하기도 쉽고...
<chunda> 아~ 그럼 우분투를 계속 사용할께요 ㅎㅎ
<chunda> Seony님
<chunda> 제가 좀 기본적인 지식을 배우려면 어떻게 해야할까요?
<Seony> 책을 사서 보시는걸 강력히 추천해드립니다
<chunda> 아~ 역시
<Seony> 인터넷에 자료가 많다고는 해도, 뭐부터 시작해야할지 모르는 백지 상태에서는 책 보시는게 나아요
<chunda> 혹시 러닝리눅스라는 책 아세요?
<chunda> 이 책을 우선 볼까요? 연구실에 누가 놓고 갔어요
<Seony> 이름은 들어봤어요
<Seony> 일단 리눅스의 경우는 좀 오래되더라도 데스크탑 설정하는 GUI 부분만 제외하면 거의 비슷하기 때문에 봐도 될 거 같네요...
<chunda> GUI 아에 없는걸로 깔았는데
<chunda> 초보인데 너무 오바한것 일까요?
<Seony> 뭐 텍스트 환경에 익숙하시면 괜찮아요
<Seony> 보통 윈도우 쓰시다 넘어오시는 분들이 커맨드 라인 환경에 적응을 잘 못하시니까 대부분 데탑환경부터 설치해서 쓰거든요...
<chunda> 아.. 별로 상관 없으면 그냥 server 버전으로 계속 쓸께요
<chunda> 너무 초보니까 GUI도 해깔리더라구요;;
<Seony> 러닝리눅스 책이 우분투를 기반으로 하나요?
<Seony> 아니면, 우분투를 기반으로 설명하는 책을 보셔야할 거에요
<chunda> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 거의 비슷한데, 설정파일 위치가 좀 달라서 그래요
<chunda> 추천해주실만한 책이 있나요/
<Seony> 음 글쎄요 우분투 책을 한 번도 본적이 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<chunda> 역시 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스 책 사서 본게 아마 2001년이 마지막인거 같네요
<chunda> 고수분들은 책 안봐도 비슷비슷하죠?
<chunda> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 다 고만고만해요
<chunda> 부럽네요 저는 처음이라서 아직 전혀 감이 없어요
<Seony> 금방 늘어요
<chunda> 아 네네 그랬으면 좋겠어요~
<chunda> 서버 산다고 돈도 50만원 가량 들었는데 지금 웹서버 쪽을 전혀 못건들고 있어요
<chunda> nas 용으로만 쓰고 있어요 ㅠ
<chunda> seony님
<chunda> 왜 윈도우 서버보다 우분투 서버를 많이 사용하나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 성능이 달라요
<chunda> 아 우분투 서버에서 더 좋은 성능인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 같은 하드웨어에서 나오는 성능이 다릅니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 우분투보다는 레드햇 쪽 서버를 많이 씁니다
<chunda> 아 좀 명확해졌네요
<chunda> 리눅스를 배워야 하는 이유가 있네요
<oming> 재부팅 안해서? 라고 들은 기억도 있는거 같은데 이건 아닌가요??
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 서버급은 아니겠죠?
<oming> 음 학교에서 전산실 관리하시던 분께서 그렇게 말씀하셔서요 ㅎㅎ.. 저도잘 모르겠어욤
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 관리하는 윈도우 서버가 한 대 뿐이라 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<chunda> Seony님~
<chunda> owncloud 설치 완료 했어요..
<chunda> 정말 감사합니다~^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 OS 는 메모리 관리나 프로세스 관리 차원에서 재부팅을 해야 하는 경우가 종종 생길 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 리눅스나 유닉스도 그럴 수 있지만 보통 업타임이 더 길지요 몇년정도 되는 서버들이 즐비합니다.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈도 가능은 하지만 대부분 알수 없는 에러들을 내면서 재부팅을 요구하거나 재부팅 되어 버리더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> https://soundcloud.com/omgubuntu  우연히 알게 된....소리 모음
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/autowiz/220613478998
<autowiz> 우분투 Repository 추가 ( 시스템설정 -> 소프트웨어&업데이트 ) 명령어
<autowiz> 별거 아닙니다. 그냥 오랜만에 끄적여 봤습니다.
<Seony> 오 블로그 있으시군요
<Seony> 놀러가서 깽판칠까
<JasonJang> 가치 가서 깽판을?
<JasonJang> 이빨 턴다" 고 했던가여?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 글이 너무 없네요
<autowiz> 가끔 생각날때만 가거든요 저도 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 급하게 메모 할때나
<Seony> 급하게 메모할 때는 에버노트 같은걸 쓰셔야죠
<autowiz> 아 에버 노트가 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 스팀에서 2k 게임즈 게임들 엄청 할인하길래, 문명 비욘드 어스 샀습니다
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<Seony> 디비전 해야하는데 문명은 또 언제..
<HolyKnight> 디비전
<HolyKnight> 롤플레잉인가유
<Seony> 엥?  겜하시는 분이 디비전을 모르시단
<Seony> 다니
<autowiz> 게임 풍년이군요
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 작년에도 풍년이긴 했는데요, 디비전은 출시 전부터 엄청나게 화제였어요
<Seony> 톰클랜시 유작이거든요
<Seony> 현재 베타 테스팅 중인데,
<Seony> 톰 클랜시의 마지막 소설인 "더 디비전"을 게임화한거라, 유작이 되어버린거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 마지막 소설이 맞는지는 모르겠네
<Seony> 장르는... 3인칭 TPS ORPG라고 해야하나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 데스티니 해보셨으면 이해가 쉬울텐데...
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Seony> 톰 클랜시 소설답게 기반 설정은 대박인데, 게임상 설정은 좀 그냥 그래요...
<Seony> 참, 이번에 스팀에서 세일하는 XCOM도 필구입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 겁나 재밌어요
<Seony> 참고로 리눅스에서도 돌아갑니다.  한글도 잘 나와요
<autowiz> 증시에서 기관이라고 하는건 어떤건가요?
<JasonJang> 개인'을 재외한 것을 기관'이라고 하죠.
<JasonJang> 한자어'로 기관 Engine 을 말하는 것이 아니고요.
<neverapple88> 안녕하세요. 특정 vim 플러그인을 설치하고 싶은데 며칠동안 계속 안되네요.
<neverapple88> YouCompleteMe는 ./install.sh --clang-completer --system-libclang 에서 계속 오류만 나오고  javacomplete2는 F4를 누르면 계속 오류만 나네요
<autowiz> 오류 내용을 찬찬히 보는 방법 밖에 없겠지요 ㅠㅠ
<neverapple88> 구글링만 2~3일째네요 하하,, 드디어 vim을 능숙히 사용할 수 있게 되었는데
<neverapple88> 아쉽네요.
<autowiz> 스크립트 내용을 한줄한줄 정독하는것도 한 방법입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 축구들 보시나요.
<ipeter> 한일전 결승 정말 오랫만에 보네요
<ipeter> 축구 이젠 국가대표 관심도 없었는데요.
<HolyKnight> 본녀도
<HolyKnight> 축구를 좋아하는 편이지만
<HolyKnight> 이번 아시아는 그닥 챙겨보지는 않네유
<ipeter> 홀녀님 계시는군요
<ipeter> 심심했었는데..
<ipeter> 주말 잘 보내고 계신지유?
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> 밖에 친구 좀 만나고 왔네유...
<HolyKnight> 맥주 마시며 무도와 영화 좀 보고
<HolyKnight> 새벽에 주식 공부하려구유.
<HolyKnight> 지금 본녀 눈 앞에
<HolyKnight> 아사히 수퍼드라이 생맥주가 있네유
<ipeter> 어엇
<ipeter> 주식공부...
<ipeter> 잘 되시나요?
<HolyKnight> 아니유.
<ipeter> 저는 아직도 마이너스의 손으로써...
<ipeter> 주식...
<HolyKnight> 아직 초보단계라서유...
<ipeter> 눈물을 뿌립니다..ㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 본녀도
<HolyKnight> 일단 계좌 잔고를 보면
<ipeter> 후훗
<HolyKnight> 마이너스입니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 계좌잔고 차마 못까겠습니다.
<ipeter> 용서해주십시오.
<ipeter> 즐거움을 드리고싶지만
<ipeter> 제가 가슴이 찢어져서요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4280067&cpage=1
<autowiz> 꺄~~~
<ipeter> 홀녀님은 어디서 근무하세요?
<ipeter> 위치가 어디세요?
<HolyKnight> 강남근방이에유
<ipeter> 후항..
<ipeter> 홀녀님 강남스타일이셨군요
<ipeter> 안타깝네요.
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 업사이드였습니다
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 시스템 엔지니어쪽이신가요?
<HolyKnight> 아니유.
<ipeter> ?
<HolyKnight> 시스템 운영관리자 라고 해야하나유.
<ipeter> 웹개발이셔요?
<ipeter> 어렵네요...ㅠ
<HolyKnight> 아니유.
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 혹시...빈자리 없나요?
<HolyKnight> 본녀는 약간 신비 컨셉이라서 애매하게 표현하는 점 양해를 부탁드려유
<ipeter> 저좀 끼워줄 자리 없을까요?
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 그만두고 싶어유..
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ ㄴ왜유..
<ipeter> 시스템엔지니어쪽이 잼나유...
<HolyKnight> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤류
<HolyKnight> 적성에
<HolyKnight> 안맞으시나봐유?
<ipeter> 넹...ㅠ
<ipeter> 홀녀님 저 소개팅좀..(굽신)
<ipeter> ...(...)
<ipeter> 단절된 대화
<ipeter> 뚜...뚜....뚜....
<HolyKnight> 무도
<HolyKnight> 보소이써우ㅠ
<ipeter> 헛
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운 시청 되셔요.
<ipeter> 방해하지 않겠습니다.
<ipeter> 옹...이제 우리나라 선수들도 개인기가 많이 늘었네요.
<ipeter> 꽤 볼을 잘 안정적으로 홀딩하네요.
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 옛날에는 개인기 정말 없었는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 우옹,,,잘하네유
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 굴절샷이네유
<commania> 아 오늘 축구하는군요
<autowiz> 꼼마니아님 안녕하세요
<commania> 안녕하세요^_^
<commania> 안녕하세요
<commania> 정리하다 베어본pc 선을 뽑아버림...
<commania> 덕분에 열흘만에 재부팅 하네요.
<commania> 어차피 내일 모레 또 뽑아서 광주로 옮겨야 하지만...
<HolyKnight> 오호
<HolyKnight> 축구 2대0이네유
<autowiz> 지고 있나요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 예상외로
<HolyKnight> 이기고이떠군유
<HolyKnight> 안 보고 있지만유 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 슬슬 졸린데 내일 돌잔치고 가야하고 자야하는데
<autowiz> 잠들기는 또 아깝고
<HolyKnight> 그러게유
<autowiz> 부르릉 부르릉
#ubuntu-ko 2016-01-31
<chunda> 안녕하세요~
<chunda> Seony님
<JasonJang> ^^
<chunda> 저 owncloud 완벽 세팅 끝났답니다~ 어제 시간이 없어서 다 못하고 오늘 다 했어요 ssl까지 적용된 서버로 만들었어요~
<JasonJang> 잘 됐습니다. ^^
<JasonJang> ssl은 OpenSSL ?
<chunda> 감사합니다JasonJang님~
<chunda> 네 openssl 사용했습니다
<chunda> 근데 궁금한게 있는데요
<chunda> 사설로 인증하는거랑 공인된 기관에서 인증하는 거랑
<chunda> 보안에서 무슨 차이가 있나요?
<chunda> 크롬에서 사용하니 경고 메시지를 보여주더라구요
<JasonJang> 제 기억에 의하면, 유/무료 차이 뿐. ㅎ
<chunda> 아 그냥 무시하고 무료로 사용해야겠네요..
<chunda> 저는 또 스미싱이나 이런거에서 다른 뭐가 있나 했네요;;
<JasonJang> 그럼 그 담엔 또 머 하실거요?
<JasonJang> ㅎ
<chunda> 이제 wordpress 설치하고
<chunda> GitLab 설치하려구요
<JasonJang> 예~ NAS 는요??
<chunda> NAS요?
<chunda> samba 이런거요?
<JasonJang> 예, NAS 에서 samba 를 쓰기도 하죠.
<chunda> JasonJang님은 우분투로 뭘 사용하세요?
<chunda> 저는 nas용도로 samba ftp transmission deamon apm postfix mail owncloud wordpress gitlab openvpn pptp l2tpipsec
<JasonJang> 지금은 마소 윈도에서 VM으로 걍 시험용으로만 써요.
<chunda> 이렇게 사용하고 있어요
<JasonJang> 옙. 저 점심식사, 즐 식사 하세요~
<chunda> 네 맛있게 드세요~
<chunda> ^^
<chunda> 안녕하세용~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<JasonJang> ^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=224412
<dkj0208> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 홀리님 주시는 링크는 어찌나 다들 그렇게 주옥같은지 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 정말 검색엔진을 따로 만드신건 아니시지요? ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 홀녀님 계신가요?
<ipeter> HolyKnight: 홀녀님 계시면...!!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter> ?!
<ipeter> 분주하네요.
<ipeter> HolyKnight:
<ipeter> 이제사 봤습니다.
<ipeter> the big short보세요.
<ipeter> 재미있네요.
<LinDol> 혹시 어떤 내용인가요?
<ipeter> 뭐 경제 이야기예요.
<ipeter> 홀녀님과 저는 주식을 하기에 말씀드려봤습니다.
<ipeter> 그렇지 않다면 아주 비추예요.
<ipeter> 내용도 생소하고 용어도 낯설구요.
<ipeter> 아마 주식을 않하던 반년전의 제가 봤다면 아주 지루해서 욕을 했을 영화같아요.
<LinDol> 헛 ㅋㅋ 넵 알겠습니다.
<HolyKnight> 몬데유
<HolyKnight> 미드?
<HolyKnight> 미드?
<HolyKnight> 몬데유
<ipeter> 영화이옵니다!
<ipeter> 램 16기가짜리 울트라북이 있을까유...?!
<PotatoGim> .
<autowiz> 닷
<ipeter> dot
<dkj0208> 비주얼 박스에서 우분투 서버 설치중입니다~
<autowiz> 비주얼 ^^  멋지십니다.  저는 버츄얼 박스를 씁니다.
<dkj0208> 회사에서 usb로 우분투 서버 설치를 했는데 부팅이 안되더군요.. 흠..
<dkj0208> 그렇군요 저는 윈도우에서 VM웨어 사용했었는데요. 오늘 비주얼 박스 처처음 씁니다.
<autowiz> 안되는경우가 가끔있습니다만 상황에 따라서 원인이 달르더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 맞아요.. 혹시나 내일 시디 드라이브 셋팅해서 시디로 설치 시도 해볼려고 합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-23
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<DRACOKR> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> dkssu
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 졸린 월요일 아침입니다 ㅜㅜ
<DRACOKR> 감기 걸려서 해열제랑 항히스타민제 투입중입니다. T_T
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 피곤하당
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ViTZrO> 'ㅅ'..
<ViTZrO> 춥네여
<HEAD|Office> 휴
<HEAD|Office> 나보고
<HEAD|Office> 그 수많은 도면들
<HEAD|Office> 다 그리라고 해놓고
<HEAD|Office> 가르쳐 주지도 않고 왜 틀렷냐고
<HEAD|Office> 다그치고
<HEAD|Office> 짜증내고
<HEAD|Office> 머라하면
<HEAD|Office> 미치겟네요..
<sksno1> 설날과 월급이 있는 주인데 너무하네요 ...
<HEAD|Office> 1년만 채우고 나가야겟네요
<HEAD|Office> 이제 9월에 들어왓으니까
<HEAD|Office> 7개월만 더 하고ㅓ
<HEAD|Office> 차라리 더 크고 돈 더 많이주면서 체계적으로 배울수 있는곳으로
<HEAD|Office> 뭘 가르쳐 주면서 뭐라하면 차라리 대꾸라도 안하지
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 고생 많으시네요
<Hazle> 안녕하세요~~ 화창한 월요일이네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 제가 어제 답변을 못 드렸었는데, 젠투가 마음에 든다는 이유가..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 1. 사실상 처음부터 하나하나 제가 손 보면서 설치하는데 재미가 있고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 2. 일반적인 배포판에는 제가 안 쓰는 패키지도 많고 뭐 하나 설치하는데 불필요한 의존 패키지가 많은게 불만이였는데 그런 문제도 없고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 3. 롤링 업데이트 방식이라 마음에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 젠투 시러요
<drake_kr> 1. 귀찮고요 2. 귀찮고요 3. 귀찮아요
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: 젠투가 낫냐 BSD가 낫냐
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 기존 리눅스 별로였다가 우분투 생기고 나서 잘 쓰게 된게...우분투는 좀더 윈도우 같은 면이 있죠. 설치나 세팅에 손 덜 가고, 알아서 기본 어플들 깔려 있고...
<DRACOKR> 그게 다른 리눅스 입장에서 보면 오히려 단점으로 보여도, 저한테는 나은듯.
<DRACOKR> 대학다닐때 한창 리눅스가 신흥 OS였는데(사람들 리눅스를 유닉스 공짜버전 정도로 취급했었음) 그때 저는 참 적응 못했거든요.
<DRACOKR> 윈도3.11이 더 낫다고 주장하고 다녔었음 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 집에 컴터 고장나면 컴닥터를 불러야죠
<drake_kr> 꿀빠는 직업에서 극한직업으로 모드변경 시켜드림
<drake_kr> 라즈베리 갖다놓고 컴닥터 불러서 메모리 증설해달라고 해볼까...
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투가 쓰기편하게 잘만들긴 했죠
<sksno1> 레드햇 리눅스의 추억이있어 페도라만 쓰다가
<sksno1> 우분투를 써보니
<sksno1> 신세계더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 레드햇은 아마도 2005년이 마지막이었던거 같네요
<sksno1> 자잘한 설정같은것은 다  되어있고 특히나 의존성 문제 같은게 없어서
<sksno1> 깔고 바로 개발 시작하면 되니 편하더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 예전에 레드햇 9 깔고, 인터넷이 안되서 멘붕했던 기억이 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 이더넷 드라이버를 다운받으려면 이더넷이 되야 하는데 이더넷이 안되서 고생한적이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지 직장 동료분이 한 날 저한테 "앞으로는 유닉스가 대세가 될꺼야"라는 말씀을 하셔서 오픈 솔라리스 알아 보다가, 어찌어찌 설치한게 우분투였죠
<sksno1> 그러고보니 영세한 회사만 다녀서 그런지 유닉스는 한번도 못만져본거 같아요.
<sksno1> 저에게 솔라리스는 마치 아이언맨의 아이언슈트같은 느낌이었는데요 모든걸 다 할 수 있는...
<Seony> 오픈솔라리스가 잘만들긴했는데... 만악의 근원 오라클 땜시...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 어렸을 때 한번 어찌어찌해본거라 잘 모르겠네요..
<HEAD|Office> 앗
<samahui_WS> 대학때 실습실 웍스가 오픈솔라리스였죠
<HEAD|Office> 써니님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 전 그때부터 좋아라하고 썼는데
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 역시 오라클이...
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<HEAD|Office> 월요일아침부터
<HEAD|Office> 푸념 늘어놔서 죄송하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 대학때 인터넷 보급되고 스타나 디아 넷플하고 하면서 한창 모뎀PC통신에서 인터넷으로 넘어갈때라 웹페이지 제작등땜시 리눅스 공부들을 많이 했죠
<samahui_WS> 정확히 말하면 그냥 리눅스로 서버 접속해서 홈페이지 만들고 다듬는 정도
<Seony> 저는 리눅스는 그냥 데탑으로 쓰면서 배우게 됐어요.  학교나 회사에서 배울 처지가 못되서..
<HEAD|Office> 아 저도 얼른 서버 컴을 하나 장만해야 뭐라도 해볼텐데..
<samahui_WS> 전 중학교 때부터 정식으로 컴퓨터 배웠는데..그때만해도 거의 도스를 섰죠
<samahui_WS> 그러다 고등학교 넘어오면서 윈도우 보급 시작되었고... 대학때부터 윈도우를 썼는데 워크스테이션에 솔라리스가 깔려있고 그게 멋져보여서 만지기 시작했네요
<samahui_WS> 그러다 홈페이지 수업때 정식으로 리눅스 기본 다지고... 유닉스 솔라리스 두루두루 써왔던거 같아요
<Seony> 저도 뭐 도스 3.3부터 시작해서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그리고 한동안 대학원이다 일이다 겸업이라 힘들어서 윈도우로 개발 일변도였다가
<samahui_WS> 구형 노트북 당시에는 너무 비싸서
<samahui_WS> 그거 살려쓰고 싶어서 까치인가... 파란리눅스 깔아쓰기 시작했던게 생각나네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 Windows 95가 시작이였네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 윈도우는 3.1부터
<samahui_WS> 도스는 전 정말 초기부터 써서 ... 마지막 버젼이 6.22 인가 였던것만 기억나네요
<Seony> 윈도우95 처음 보고, 세상 참 많이 좋아졌다고 생각했었는데 ㅋ
<DRACOKR> 윈도우95 쓰면서 가장 좋았던게... 윈속 따로 설치 안해도 되고, 포토샵 다운되는게 10분당이 아니라 1시간당 정도로 줄어든거? 였던거 같습니다
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 윈도우용 게임도 나오고요
<DRACOKR> 그래도 95까지는 윈도보다 도스게임을 많이 한듯
<Seony> 네 글쵸 아마 98까지는 도스게임을 많이 하지않았나 싶네요
<samahui_WS> 심지어 윈도우용이라고 판매되는 게임들도 기반이 도스인게 많았죠
<samahui_WS> 남자분들이라면 다해봤을...스트립포커
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호.. 그런 게임이 있군요
<samahui_WS> 초등학교때까지 흑백 허큘리스 모니터 쓰다가... 중딩때산 486dx-66에 처음으로 칼라모니터 달고...VGA로 했더니 신세계가...
<samahui_WS> 고등학교 넘어갈때라 팬티엄을 살까 했지만 부동소숫점연산문제로...
<samahui_WS> 그냥 486최고사양을 샀었죠
<samahui_WS> 메모리만 50만원어치 달았던 기억이 나네요
<samahui_WS> 그래봐야 100메가가 안되는... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 당시 486dx2-66에 16메가라는 어마어마한 메모리를 달았었죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 전 무려 32메가
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 8메가짜리 메모리 네개를 박아넣었었죠
<samahui_WS> 이사할대 버리고 온게 한이예요
<samahui_WS> CPU는 아직도 가지고 있지만요
<samahui_WS> 당시 CPU는 정말 금이였죠
<samahui_WS> 순금
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 키보드도 모델M 초기모델
<samahui_WS> 철컹거리던게 너무 좋았는데... 이놈은 지금 대전집에 잠들어있죠
<samahui_WS> PS/1 방식이라.. 쓸일이 없네요
<Seony> 그래도 아직 갖고계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 요즘 보드는 아예 포트가 안달려 나오더라고요
<samahui_WS> USB변환젠더로 연결이 되는지 확인해봐야되는데 귀찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그후 나온 USB지원 모델M도 있습니다
<samahui_WS> 정확히는 이놈도 젠더로 연결인데 잘되네요
<samahui_WS> 버클링 철컹이는 느낌이 너무 좋아서 못버려요
<samahui_WS> 버클링 무접점 다있는데... 사용은 결국 노트북 키보드라는게 함정이지만요
<samahui_WS> 노트북만 오래 써서인지 계속 노트북만 쓰게되네요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<DRACOKR> ....남자들은 다 해봤을이라니....전 남자가 아니었어...
<Seony> 저는 그래도 편한건 데탑이 편하긴 하더라구요
<DRACOKR> 컴퓨터 성인물이란게 전 2000년 넘어서 접하기 시작한듯. 그전엔 화질이 영 별로라 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 개발작업은 델의 웍스나 이놈 레노버 TP w520을 아직도 쓰고 있죠... 2세대비만 풀램업으로 32기가 달아주고SSD 달아주니 그렇게 느리지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 마지막 7열이라 버릴수가 없네요
<samahui_WS> 성인물은 전 접하지 않았습니다... 순수하게 포커게임을...
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 사무실에 w520이랑 t530있는데, 얘네들 너무 커요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 프린세스메이커2 dd파일 삭제... 이런건 해보셨을라나 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ dd 삭제 오랫만에 듣네요
<samahui_WS> 네 w520 와이드에 15인치라 너무크게 느껴지죠
<samahui_WS> 그래도 작업할때 넓다란 화면이 좋네요
<Seony> 화면 큰건 둘째치고, 너무 두꺼워요
<DRACOKR> 프린세스 메이커는 한번 해보고 지겨워서 안해봐서...삭제도 안해봤고. 어차피 로리취향이 아니라서 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 근데 튼튼하니 느낌이 좋아서 두꺼운 노트북이 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 로리취향이라뇨... 키우고 좋아라하는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 어릴때는 정성스래 키워줄뿐...
<HEAD|Office> 프린세스메이커 3.0 해봣는데
<DRACOKR> 그런데 왜 옷 파일은 지워요 ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 2.0이 명작이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 애 커지고 품유환인가... 생각이 잘안나네
<HEAD|Office> 맨날 교양 수업만 엄청 시키고
<samahui_WS> 먹이고 지웠던 기억이 있네요
<samahui_WS> 왜 지웠는가는 기억나지 안습니다
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 디스켓 용량이 부족해서 어쩔수 없이.....
<samahui_WS> 70년대 생이면 다 해봤을지도...
<samahui_WS> 80년대 넘어오면 인터넷이 충분히 발달된 이후 세대라
<samahui_WS> 저런식으로 노력하지 않아도 성인물에 쉽게 접촉할수있었죠
<Seony> 글쵸...
<samahui_WS> 저희 어릴대는 힘들었어요... 저런거 아니면 아예 청계천이나 용산에서 사오는 빨간서적이나 비디오가 전부였으니
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전 cp/m 세대입니다...
<DRACOKR> 빨간책이든 비디오든 그다지 본적이 ㅋㅋㅋ 스타워즈 스타트렉만 열심히 본듯
<drake_kr> 동급생 안했다구요?
<drake_kr> 스트립포카도 안하고요?
<DRACOKR> ㅇㅇ 전 일본게임 거의 안했어요. 프린세스 메이커, 삼국지 한판 씩 해보고. 파랜드 택틱스 한판 정도 해보고. 그외에는 해본게 없음
<DRACOKR> 취향이 영 안맞아서.
<drake_kr> 레밍즈
<DRACOKR> 그것도 한두판 해보고 안함
<drake_kr> 프린세스메이카 - 가이낙스 저팬
<drake_kr> 삼국지 - 코에이 저팬
<drake_kr> 파랜드 택틱스는 손노리군요
<DRACOKR> 사실 국산 게임도 거의 안해봄.
<drake_kr> 근데 그나이에 미연시를 안했다는게 말이 됩니까
<drake_kr> 학교에 저같은 두꺼비 없었어요?
<DRACOKR> 그런거 별로. ㅎㅎㅎ 듄2라던지 마스터 오브 오리온이나 그런 게임이 좋았음.
<drake_kr> 동급생 일판 뿌리고
<drake_kr> 한글판 팔아먹었는데...
<lexlove> 전 페르시아왕자~
<drake_kr> 페르시아왕자..
<drake_kr> 전 항상 꼼수를...
<lexlove> 꼼수가 있었나요? ^^
<drake_kr> 첫판 2분컷
<drake_kr> 경비 하나 꼬셔서 방이동하면 경비가 없어졌어요
<drake_kr> 물론 예나 지금이나 싱글게임은 치트를 쓰죠
<lexlove> 그런 방법이 있었군요.
<drake_kr> 라기보단 이제 아재라서 이지모드
<DRACOKR> -_-
<DRACOKR> 옛날에 하드로 놓고 하던 게임을 요즘 다시 해보면 노말도 어려움
<drake_kr> 치트도 지겨워요
<drake_kr> 아니 귀찮..
<lexlove> 치트키는 스타할때만 써봤어요.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 어렸을 땐 아버지랑 스타해서 이기는게 소원이었는데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 한창 스타 유행할때 제가 무한맵에서 컴터 상대로 심심풀이 하고 있었는데, 초딩 사촌동생이 자기는 무한맵 아니어도 1:7로 컴퓨터 상대 해도 이긴다고, 보여주겠다고....
<DRACOKR> 그래서 해보라고 했더니 무적치트키+돈치트키
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 용감하시네요
<drake_kr> 사촌동생한테 컴터를...
<DRACOKR> 치트키 왜 쓰냐고 했더니, 치트키가 뭔지도 모르고 그냥 당연히 하는걸로 알던데
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 지금 법대생
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 친척들이 오면.. '거 얼마 하지도 않는거 애 좀 줘라' 이말 들으면 딮빡...
<Seony> 그런 류의 사례와 대처방법은 루리웹에 많이 있으니... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 친척전용 ssd도 괜찮은듯 싶어요
<samahui_WS> 친척...
<samahui_WS> 저도 종가라 사촌동생 조카들이 어마무지해서
<samahui_WS> 우선 전 애초에 제 컴 근처에도 못가게 했어요... 종가 장손의 지엄함을 보여줬죠
<samahui_WS> 한번 동생이 건드렸는데 내다 버렸거든요... 그후로 어른들이 알아서 저시키거 건들지마라! 모드였죠
<samahui_WS> 사촌동생들도 나이차 좀 있어서 무서워하고...
<samahui_WS> 그래도 나중에 늦동이 동생도 태어나고 바로 아래 동생도 이뻐하다보니... 그냥 컴터를 한대 더 조립해서 거실에 놔뒀죠
<samahui_WS> 공용으로
<samahui_WS> 공용PC에는 함께 할 수 있는 게임위주로 깔고 노트북가져다 랜선으로 연결해서 집에서 스타 디아블로 돌렸었죠
<drake_kr> 오 좋다
<drake_kr> 친척들이 갈때쯤 컴터를 버리면 되는거군
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<DRACOKR> 뭐 스타크래프트 때까지는 제가 윈도우 주로 써서. 그 후로는 리눅스로 부팅 + 해피해킹 무각인 키보드라. 아무도 못 썼습니다.
<samahui_WS> 강단있게 버리고... 진짜 아버지가 버리실까봐 조마조마... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 해피해킹 사고 싶당
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 해피해킹 좋아용?
<imsu> 중고나라에 가끔 올라오더라구요
<samahui_WS> 저도 해피해킹 프로2 쓰는데... 리눅스 개발자라면 굿입니다~
<samahui_WS> 하지만 윈도우라면... 조금 불편하실거예요
<samahui_WS> 키감은 진짜 모델M빼고는 최고 입니다
<DRACOKR> 윈도우에서도 뭐....쓸만합니다. 사실 OS보단 편집기별로 좀 호불호가 갈리는듯. vi 쓰시면 최고 적합하달까?
<DRACOKR> 그보단 키 배열이 달라서 좀 적응이 필요하고, 적응후엔 다른 키보드 쓰기 불편해요. 그래서 전 회사, 집 두개 사버림.;;;
<DRACOKR> 다른 사람이 못쓰니 보안용으로 적용가능 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 사고 싶은데 뭔가 저한텐 사치인 것 같아요 흐흐흐
<DRACOKR> 사치는 사치인듯 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 쓸대 회사 집 두개 사버렸다... 소장용으로 돌리고 지금은 FC660C쓰고 있어요
<samahui_WS> 비슷한 키감에 저렴하면서 보편적 키배치라 쓸만해요
<samahui_WS> 하지만... 아까도 말했지만... 전 노트북으로 거의 작업을해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 쓸일이 점점 줄고 있죠
<samahui_WS> 무접점은 리얼포스를 추천드립니다. 보편적이면서 좋은 키감이죠
<samahui_WS> 전 외근이라 이만 나가볼께요~
<drake_kr> Hhk에 pgup pgdn 없나요
<drake_kr> 61키 하나 샀는데 돠 좋은데 그게 없어서.. -.-
<Hazle> 서버 구성시ssd 레이드 구성해서 쓰는거 어떻게 생각하시나요?
<Hazle> 일반 데스크탑용 ssd요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: FN 키 조합으로 쓸 수 있지 않나요?
<imsu> 흐앙 사고사고 싶당 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 페이지 업다운 있어요.
<DRACOKR> p랑 . 키랑 fn조합
<lex_work> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 음 젠투엔 BSD 커널도 있고 리눅스 커널도 있어서 잘 모르겠네요 ?ㅅ?a ...
<DarkCircle> 전에 누가 BSD에 그놈 깔아놓고 극강의 최적화 어쩌구 한 분이 있었는데 흠 언제였지 - -);; ...
<samahui_WS> 간만에 건대 나들이 했네요
<samahui_WS> 일보고 끝나서 회사 복귀 안하고 건대에서 커피 한잔 하면서 지인만나 노는데 좋네요
<samahui_WS> 젊음이 느껴... 지지 않고 술집들이 훌륭합니다
<imsu> 즐퇴~~^^
<drake_kr> X를 까는거부터가 발적화자나
<DarkCircle> 나중에 안건데 메모리 엄청 처바르고 SSD를 발라서 - -) ...
<DarkCircle> 마침 음 여기 한동안 항상 거기서 거기 그분들만 말씀하시던데 큼큼 ... 뭔가 바뀐건가 ... 아니군요. 역시 내 눈깔이 삔거였어 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> http://agile.egloos.com/m/5873169
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ianychoi> 아.. 제안서 쓰기 힘들어서 술 한잔 했는데..
<ianychoi> 내일 오전까지 다 쓸 수 있으려나... 술 마셨으니 일단 자야지 ㅜㅜ
<gogethe> hello
<gogethe> is there anyone?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 젠투 USE 플래그를 이것저것 공부 중인데 조금 복잡하네요.
<Work^Seony> 그게 젠투의 난이도를 높이는 주범이라고 해
<Work^Seony> 근데 그냥 간단하게 생각해서, 글로벌하게 세팅하는건 최소한으로 두고, 나머지는 패키지별로 설정하면 간단해
<Feren^IRCCloud> USE="python" emerge vim
<Feren^IRCCloud> 패키지별로 설정하는건 저렇게 하면 되는거 맞죠?
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 해도 되지만, 그렇게 하면 매번 할 때마다 플래그를 기억해야하니까 그냥 파일에다 넣어놓는게 낫지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파일에 넣을 수도 있군요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 업데이트 하거나 하면 어떻게 하지라는 생각을 하고 있었는데 말이죠..
<Work^Seony> 위치는 여기 /etc/portage/package.use/
<Work^Seony> 위치는 여기 /etc/portage/package.use/vim 파일 하나 만들어놓고, 내용에다가 app-editors/vim python
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오.. 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글로벌 USE가 어렵네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 쉽게 생각해서,
<Work^Seony> 이것만큼은 반드시 있어야한다 라고 하는 걸 넣으면 돼
<Work^Seony> 참고로 내 글로벌 use플래그는,
<Work^Seony> USE="bash-completion cjk ldap python ssl unicode vim-syntax X zsh-completion -bindist -gpm"
<Work^Seony> 이게 다야
<Work^Seony> 그나마도 ssl이랑 ldap은 업무용도니까, 너의 경우는 저거 두개를 빼면 더 간단해지겠지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 싹 다 뺴고 하나, 하나 추가하는식으로 해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 /etc/portage/make.conf에 bindist만 USE로 걸려 있는데 얘는 - 플래그를 붙여서 삭제한 다음, 아예 글자를 지워야 하나요?
<Work^Seony> - 붙이는 거랑 삭제하는 거랑은 달라
<Work^Seony> -를 붙이면 저 USE를 안쓰겠다는 의미지만, 플래그를 삭제하면 상황에 따라서 쓰겠다는 얘기거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 음...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쉽게 얘기해서 -python을 하면 "use="pyhton" emerge vim"해도 python은 설치가 안된다는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 커맨드라인에서 USE라는 변수를 쓰면 아마 글로벌 변수를 오버라이드한다는 의미일 거야
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 예외를 주는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 Vim 패키지에 Python이 필수 패키지라고 했을 때 - 플래그를 주면, 설치를 거부하든.. 어찌어찌 설치를 하든.. 그런식이군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 즉, - 플래그는 금지라는 의미에 가깝다는 뜻인가요?
<Work^Seony> 금지야.  설치하지 말란 소리야
<Work^Seony> 만약 글로벌 use에 -python을 넣으면, 파이썬과 관계된 모든 것들은 안쓰겠단 소리야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 제가 지금 bindist를 - 플래그를 하거나, 아니면 아예 삭제하면 이미 설치된 애들은 어떻게 삭제할 수 있나요? (우분투에 sudo apt-get autoremove 명령어와 비슷한 느낌이겠군요)
<Work^Seony> 새로운 USE플래그를 기준으로 다시 모든 패키지를 재설치하고싶단 얘기지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> emerge @world나 system하면 될려나요..?
<Work^Seony> emerge -uDN @world 이니까, 패키지를 확인해서 컴파일 메시지 출력하는거 보고싶지 않으면, emerge -aqvuDN @world
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오.. 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니다. 형 덕분에 갈피를 잡고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어렵게 생각하지 마.  글로벌 USE는 최소한도로 "반드시 이건 필요하다" 라는 것만 넣어주면 돼
<Work^Seony> 나머지는 개별 패키지 설정으로 하고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 갈수록 재밌어지는군요 젠투
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> emerge 할 때 configure log 같은거 쭈르륵 뜨는거 보면 이상한 희열 같은게 느껴집니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 난 인제 컴파일 메시지는 안보는데
<Work^Seony> 아예 꺼버려 귀찮아서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러면 로딩 막대 같은거만 움직이나요? ( | / - \ | 처럼요..)
<Work^Seony> 아니, 총 몇 개의 패키지 중 몇번째 설치 중인지만 나와
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 어떤건지 알 것 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 젠투랑 놀다가 시간이 이렇게 됬네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 4시간 30분 뒤에 일어나야하는 관계로.. 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<samahui_WS> 따스하게 입고 나오길 잘했다는 생각이 확~드는 아침이네요. 영하12도에 바람불어 체감은 영하14도라네요. 다들 감기 조심하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-24
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 날이 무진장 춥네요;;;
<jun_> 일하는곳도 춥네요;;;
<jun_> 난방을 안틀었는지..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 웹어셈블리 라는게 나왔었네요.  이제 웹으로 네이티브 코드 실행을 하는 세상도 오고...
<drake_kr> 미친...
<drake_kr> 걍 js겠죠..
<Work^Seony> http://www.popit.kr/%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%EB%B0%94%EB%B3%B4-webassembly-emscripten-asmjs/
<drake_kr> Js 맞네요
<drake_kr> 저게 사실 active x잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그런 셈이죠
<drake_kr> Java applet이고..
<drake_kr> 단지.. activex는 단일플랫폼에, 권한에 대한 정리가 안 되어 있었던것 뿐..
<drake_kr> 최근 부라자들은 빠른 속도가 필요한건 미리 내장하고 있어서.. 굳이 필요할까 싶기도 해요..
<drake_kr> In fact, 전혀 쓸모없다고까지도 봅니다..
<Work^Seony> 네 제 생각에도 굳이 웹브라우저에서 그런게 필요하냐 입니다
<drake_kr> 일단 장난감에 +1, 어셈교육 +1
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아웅
<jun_> 포켓몬 고를 설치했는데.... 싸돌아댕길수가 없네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 포케몬고는 이제 유행 다 지나지 않았나요?
<jun_> 근데 이거 배터리 엄청 잡아먹네요
<jun_> 한국은 오늘 정식 서비스 시작했어요
<Seony> 그렇군요. 미국에서는 이미 아무도 안하는...
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 전 뒤늦게야;;;
<lexlove> 방금 포켓몬고 설치할까 고민하던 중이었어요
<lexlove> 저도 설치해봐야겠어요.ㅎ
<jun_> 지금 회사 주변에는 죄다 꼬렛이랑 깨비드릴조, 구구 밭이예요;;
<jun_> 세마리밖에 안나와요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 설치중인데 설치가 되어도 퇴근후까지 켤수가 없어요.ㅋ
<jun_> 왜요?
<lexlove> 눈치? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 화장실이라도 갈까봐요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 화장실에서 포켓몬 잡고 있으면... 그게 더 민망하지 않을까요??
<Seony> 화장실에 애들이 있어야 잡죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 있으면 대박... ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 다 설치됐어요..ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 당당하게 켜고 거리로 나서시는 겁니다
<samahui_WS> 자 달려요~
<lexlove> 회사는 때려치구요?
<samahui_WS> 음~...
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 회사 상사들 폰에도 강제 설치 후 같이 달리는 방법이...
<lexlove> 저빼고 두분이서 달리실듯 하네요
<jun_> 저 아까 화장실서 무슨 해마 닮은애 잡았어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 화장실이라 물 포켓몬 나오나 했죠
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ 물포켓몬이 있는지 다녀오겠습니다. (살짝)
<DRACOKR> 포켓몬 잡으러 점심시간에 회사밖으로 나갔던 직원들이 몇분만에 뛰어 돌아옴 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 전 지금 기계실에 있는데.... 쥐만 나오네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 정말 기계실이군요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 그러게요;;
<jun_> 나오는 족족 잡았더니... 씨가 말랐는지 나오질 않네요;;
<jun_> 나름 기계실 청소 끝~?
<lexlove> 다녀왔어요
<lexlove> 꼬부기 잡아왔습니다.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 갑자기 저도 깔아보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 이상해씨를 선택했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 현재까지 13종류를 잡았습니다
<lexlove> 처음에 이상해씨와 꼬부기를 보여주는건가요?
<jun_> 파이리도 있을텐데요
<jun_> 세마리중에 한마리를 선택하게끔...
<DRACOKR> 어휴...왠지 새 게임 배우고 싶은 욕심이 안나....
<lexlove> 난 왜 두마리만 보여줬을까요?g
<jun_> 그러게요;;;
<lexlove> 파이리 있었음 파이리 잡았을건디
<jun_> 핫;;;
<jun_> 전 남들 다 파이리나 꼬부기를 선택할것 같은 생각에....
<lexlove> 그렇군요.ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 와... 쥐는 엄청 잡히네요;;;
<jun_> 레벨업을 하기위해선 잡긴 잡아야겠는데...
<lexlove> 제자리에서 이브이, 삐삐, 니드런 잡았어요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 문제는 근처 체육관이 교회네요.ㅎ
<jun_> 전 근처 체육관이 국민은행이요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 퇴근전에 못할것 같다고 하시더니.. 그래도 벌써 4마리 잡으셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ..... 쉿!
<jun_> 배터리 다는 속도가.. 엄청 나네요 정말..
<drake_kr> 추운데 무슨 포캔몬이에여?
<lexlove> 저는 꺼뒀어요.
<jun_> 그러게요... 추운데... 왠 포켓몬일까요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 포캔몬잡다 얼어뒤지것당
<drake_kr> 담배나 한대 펴야징
<drake_kr> 3-40대 등산객 늘것넹
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그러겠쬬? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 금강산에선 뭐가 잡히려나..?
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ~
<HEAD|Office> 좀 늦게들어왓네요
<HEAD|Office> 하나 여쭤보고싶은게있습니다
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 안녕하세욯
<HEAD|Office> 회사를 여기 다닐때
<HEAD|Office> 정말 이번엔 오래 다녀야겟다
<HEAD|Office> 라고 생각하고
<HEAD|Office> 들어왓는데
<HEAD|Office> 왜 자꾸 회의감이 들까요
<lexlove> 평생 직장은 없는 듯 싶습니다.^^
<lexlove> 내입에 딱맞는 직장이 과연 있을까요?
<lexlove> 아시는 분이 예전에 정말 맘에 드는 직장에 다니셨어요. 급여도 꽤 좋고 직원들과 잘 지냈고 낚시를 좋아하시는 분이신데 사장님이 낚시광이라서 일하다가 필오면 같이 낚시 다녔대요
<lexlove> 정말정말 마음에 쏙 드는 직장이었는데 부도나서 회사가 사라졌답니다.ㅠㅠ
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 놀기만 하는 게임도 100% 마음에 드는게 없는 법인데, 하물며 남을 위해 일해야 하는 직장이 딱 맞을리가요
<HEAD|Office> 하아..
<HEAD|Office> 그렇겟지요..
<HEAD|Office> 화이팅하면서
<HEAD|Office> 다녀야 하는걸까요
<Seony> 그러면서 경력 쌓으시는거죠
<HEAD|Office> 와이프도 애도 있는데 .. 그만둘수도 없고요..
<HEAD|Office> 앗 써니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 네에
<HEAD|Office> 하아
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 저처럼 회의감 드신적 없으세요
<HEAD|Office> 지금 다니는 직장에요
<Seony> 지금 현재 직장은 그런 적 없는데요, 한국에서 직장 다닐 때는 매일매일 그랬죠 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 우오... 현재 직장은 맘에 드는 직장이신가보네요
<DRACOKR> 직장이 너무 싫어서 어쩔수 없다면 이직 하시는 수밖에. 경력 챙길건 챙기고.
<Seony> 한국에서는 신의 아들이 다닌다고 해서 신의 직장이라고 한다죠?
<Seony> 지금 제 직장은, 신의 아들이 아니라 신이 다니는 직장 수준이거든요
<HEAD|Office> 헐
<HEAD|Office> 그렇다고 너무 싫진 않아요
<HEAD|Office> 그래도 다른 설계 업종보다
<HEAD|Office> 그나마 조금 일찍 끝나거든요
<HEAD|Office> 그래도 9시 이전에는 가니깐.. 그거에 만족하면서 다니는거죠
<Seony> 저는 4시 40분쯤 되면 걍 퇴근합니다
<DRACOKR> 하하 6시 반에 끝나는 저는 불만 안가져야겠네요.
<HEAD|Office> 우오................
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ
<DRACOKR> 서니님은 외국이니 논외로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 우오!!
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ
<DRACOKR> 그냥 외국도 아니고 공기좋고 물좋고 그런...
<HEAD|Office> 6시 반에끝나면
<HEAD|Office> 시간이 너무 많겟다
<lexlove> 저는 지금 직장에 크게 불만이 없습니다만, 이직 준비하고 있습니다.
<HEAD|Office> 렉스니믕ㄴ
<HEAD|Office> 왜 칼퇴하잖아요ㅕ
<HEAD|Office> 매일
<lexlove> 후덜덜!! 어찌 말씀을 드려야할지 걱정입니다. 마음이 답답합니다.
<DRACOKR> 전 집에가면 8시 다되고, 밥먹으면 9시라서 애들이랑 별로 못논다고 불평했거든요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 음... 강의만 11년 넘게 했다가 일반 사무직으로 근무하고 있는데 강의하고 싶다는 생각을 자주 했었습니다.
<DRACOKR> 따님이 아빠랑 놀려고 하루종일 기다리다 9시면 자야지...하고 말하면 실망합니다.
<lexlove> 그러다가 지인이 다니던 곳을 그만두게 되었고 저를 추천하였습니다. 물론 입사가 된다는 보장은 없습니다.
<lexlove> 그래도 하고 싶어서 지원서를 제출했어요.^^;;
<lexlove> 울 회사 입장에서 보면 다닌지 1년반정도 되었고 이제 어느정도 제일을 알아서 할 정도가 되었는데 그만둔다고 하면 화내실거 같아요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 명절지나고 말씀드려야하는데 마음이 답답합니다.
<lexlove> 만약 합격이 안된다면 전 백수가 됩니다.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 지인이 다니던곳이
<HEAD|Office> 더 좋나봐요'
<HEAD|Office> 합격 되고
<Seony> 합격되고나서 그만둔다고 말씀하시면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그만된다고 말해야져ㅛ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 당연한 걸! 왜 먼저 그만둔다고 말씀을 드려요 ㅎ
<lexlove> 그게 일정상 안맞아요.
<HEAD|Office> 써니님의 펙트있는 말씀이 와닿네요 저도 이직햇엇을때 말햇지만.. 그렇게 말하기가 쉽지가 않아서...
<HEAD|Office> 연차
<HEAD|Office> 써서
<lexlove> 거기는 급히 사람을 구하는 케이스라서 2월 15일쯤 합격자 발표가 날것이고 3월부터 바로 근무하게 됩니다.
<lexlove> 퇴사하기 한달전에는 말해야하잖아요
<HEAD|Office> 꼭 그런건 아닌데..
<HEAD|Office> 일주일전이라도
<HEAD|Office> 괜찮긴해요
<lexlove> 사람 구할 시간은 줘야죠..
<HEAD|Office> 양심의 가책을 느끼시는군요
<HEAD|Office> 법적 의무는 없습니다
<lexlove> 입사지원서를 냈으니 오늘 말하려다가 명절을 편히 보내시라고 명절후에 말씀드리려고 합니다.
<HEAD|Office> 노동법에 그런거 없어요 ㅎ
<lexlove> 네. 양심의 가책이 느껴집니다.ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 그렇다면
<HEAD|Office> 하루라도
<HEAD|Office> 일찍 말씀을 드리는게
<HEAD|Office> 합격 발표 나면
<HEAD|Office> 그 즉시 말씀을.. ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그전까진 모른척.. ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 31일날 혹은 1일날 말씀 드릴거에요.
<HEAD|Office> 어차피 회사랑 직원이랑 이해관계에 있는거잔항요 고용주와 피 고용주
<HEAD|Office> 않좋게 그만두는것도아니고
<lexlove> 31일에 말씀드려야겠네요. 2월 1일에 면접이 있습니다.
<HEAD|Office> 더 좋은 조건에 일하러 간다고하면.. 이해해주지 않을까요
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 일단
<HEAD|Office> 면접보고 확답 받으면
<HEAD|Office> 말씀을.. ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 붕떠버릴수도잇잖아요
<lexlove> 면접보러 갈때 나갈수가 없어요.ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 연차 쓰면되죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ^^;;;
<HEAD|Office> 에이 너무 착하시다
<lexlove> 전 결정했어요. 한달전에 말씀 드리기로...
<HEAD|Office> 에휴...
<lexlove> 떨어지면 잠시 쉬면서 다른 일자리 알아보려구요.
<HEAD|Office> 그것도 괜찮겟네요 뭐..
<HEAD|Office> 저같은 경우는 쉬면 안되는지라..
<HEAD|Office> 조금 쉬어도 되는거면 상관없을거에요
<HEAD|Office> 나는.....
<lexlove> 안될수도 있다고 생각하면서도 제맘 깊은 곳에서는 될거라고 믿는거 같습니다.
<HEAD|Office> 지인소개면
<lexlove> 그럼 안되는데 말이죠.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 거의 되죠
<lexlove> 그런데 도관할이라서 공지 떴어요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 방금 들어가보니 공지글 읽은 횟수가 28이네요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 순서가 공지후 채용이라네요.
<HEAD|Office> 아아.새로운 직장을 다니는 맘 이 얼마나 설레는일일까..
<HEAD|Office> 아싸리 저도
<HEAD|Office> 탈건축을 해볼까 생각햇엇습니다만..
<lexlove> 거기에 아시는 분이 계셔서 31일이 마감인데 이력서 몇개나 들어왔는지 보고 알려주신대요.^^;
<HEAD|Office> 배운게 도둑질이라..
<HEAD|Office> ㅇ오
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 취미로 음악을 공부하고 있는데 꽤 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저 보니까 결국 돌아가더군요.
<HEAD|Office> 그럼 더 좋겟네요
<HEAD|Office> 저도 취미를 가지고싶습니다
<HEAD|Office> 디제잉 배워보고싶어요
<DRACOKR> ...전 그냥 로또나. 로또 1등되면 어디 작은 빌딩이나 사서 월세 받아 먹었으면...
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony: 제 이름으로 곧 논문 나옵니당 하하하하하
<imsu> 물론 퍼스트는 아니지만 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony> 주제는?
<lexlove> imsu: 오~ 축하축하
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오
<Feren^IRCCloud> 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아마 잘해봐야 4~5 번째 될듯 싶지만 .. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 요즘 박사과정 할까 심각하게 고민 중인데... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 주제는 광학 쪽에 신경 보는 거에요
<lexlove> 멋져요~ ^^
<Seony> 신경이라면, 무리 몸에 있는 그 신경?
<imsu> 네 의사들 수술할 때 신경 잘 안보이는데 그거 광학으로 보여주는거용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 프로그램 시간 쪼개서 만든 보람이 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구글에서 알파고 만든 사람, 허사비스인가 하는 사람 박사 논문이, 뇌를 스캔해서 기억을 다운로드할 수 있다 였대.
<Seony> 뇌공학 겁나 끌려 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하지만 내가 할 수 있는 분야는 아닌거 같고...
<imsu> 헐;;; 생각만해도 복잡합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 블랙미러라는 넷플릭스 드라마에, 사람 기억을 유튜브처럼 재생할 수 있는 시대에 대한 SF가 나오는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 불륜사건 일어나자 난장판됩니다.
<imsu> 오잉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 끝은 사랑과전쟁인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 블랙미러가 컨셉이 '만약 이런게 미래에 나온다면, 인간은 얼마나 비인간적이 되나'라서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 별의 별게 다 나와요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/r0pwuxtR/1485242369.JPG
<DRACOKR> 사람의 자의식을 가전기계에 복제한 다음, 그 자의식을 고문 비슷한걸로 굴복시켜서, 주인의 취향을 100% 알고 있는 노예로 삼는다던지.
<drake_kr> 전 우주공학이 끌리던데..
<DRACOKR> 우주! 파이널 프론티어
<drake_kr> 심해랑 우주..
<Seony> 저도 우주는 관심 많습니다.  인류가 언젠가는 꼭 우주로 나가야된다고 생각하는데, 그게 우리가 죽기 전에는 가능하다고 믿고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 화성이 먼저일까요 금성이 먼저일까요
<DRACOKR> 화성이 먼저임
<Seony> 금성은 현실적으로 온도가 너무 높아서...
<Seony> 그리고 멀기도 하고...
<DRACOKR> 화성은 우주복입고 숨만 쉬게 하고 먹을거만 주면 살수 있는데, 금성은 우주복으로도 어림없음
<drake_kr> 어차피 둘다 쉘터라면..
<DRACOKR> 금성은 쉘터 만드는거 자체가 어려울거에요
<DRACOKR> 압력이 엄청나고 황산비가 내리는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머 그.. unobtanium같은게 나오면 화성이 더 쉬울지도요
<DRACOKR> 나비족이랑 싸워야 하나
<Seony> 나사에서 공간을 접어서 다니는 기술은 실험실 레벨에서는 구현에 성공했으니까, 반물질만 개발하는데 성공하면 더 먼 우주로 나갈 수 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 그보단 EMdrive 개발이 더 빠를지도요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 글쵸 그게 더 빠를지도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인터스텔라 == 과학숙제인줄 알았는데 국어숙제더라
<DRACOKR> 원래 그 감독 영화가 사람 공부시키는 -_-
<drake_kr> 아빠가 지구를 구하러 가면 딸이 싫어한다
<drake_kr> Draco님은 지구를 구할 능력이 있어도 나가면 안됨
<sungyo> 과학숙제인줄 알았는데 국어 숙제...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> SF에서는 이미 많이 나왓던 소재들이라 좀 식상했어요
<drake_kr> Sf가 아니어도 많이 나온 소재잖아요
<DRACOKR> 블랙홀 묘사만 좀 최신 이론에 따른 정도
<DRACOKR> 말도 안되는 것도 많고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어떤 부분이 말이 안되는 것들인가요?
<drake_kr> 여친 : 왜 늦음? 슈퍼맨 : 지구를 구하느라.. 여친 : 지구가 나보다 중요해?
<DRACOKR> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%9D%B8%ED%84%B0%EC%8A%A4%ED%85%94%EB%9D%BC/%EA%B3%A0%EC%A6%9D%EC%98%A4%EB%A5%98
<DRACOKR> 정리 잘되어 있는거 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 블랙홀에 들어갔다 살아나오는거부터가?
<DRACOKR> 그것도 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 저기서 8번 9번이 제일 좀 엉성한듯해요
<lexlove> 출장이요~
<drake_kr> 인셉샨도 그렇고..
<HEAD|Office> 우오..
<HEAD|Office> 다들 대박
<HEAD|Office> 지식이 풍부하신가보네요
<HEAD|Office> 나무 위키
<HEAD|Office> 이거쓴 인간은
<HEAD|Office> 뭐하는 인간이지?!
<HEAD|Office> 완전 덕후중의 덕후같다..
<Seony> 나무위키가 뭐 원래 그런 곳이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저거를 다 반박하고 그러는거보면
<HEAD|Office> 일반인은 아닌거같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물리학 전공한 사람이 작성했겠죠
<HEAD|Office> 그럴거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 밀리터리덕후이랑 스페이스 덕후 들이 제일 심오함..
<Seony> 다른 덕후들도 다들 심오합니다 ㅎㅎ.  잘 안찾아보셔서 그렇지, 나무위키에서 정신질환 관련해서 글 찾아보시면 세상에 심오한 분야들 많다는걸 알게되실 거에요
<HEAD|Office> 정신질환 나무 위키는
<HEAD|Office> 정신과 나무위키
<HEAD|Office> 나무위키는 그냥 구글에서 검색하면 나오나요?
<Seony> 나무위키 자체가 구글에서 노출이 잘되어있을 거에요
<Seony> 정신질환에 관련된건 여기 https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%B6%84%EB%A5%98:%EC%8B%AC%EB%A6%AC%ED%95%99
<drake_kr> 몇몇 비인기주제의 경우 자기 주장이 너무 쎈 경우도 좀 보이드리구요?
<HEAD|Office> 나무 위키 재밋네여ㅛ
<HEAD|Office> 재밋네요
<drake_kr> 그리고 원래 건덕후들 위키 아니었나요
<Seony> 네 원래 시작이 엔하위키였죠
<HEAD|Office> 건담덕후?
<Seony> 엔하에서 리그베다로 바뀌었다가...
<Seony> 뭐 어쨌든 현재 나무위키의 전신은 엔하위키라고 볼 수 있는데, 엔하위키 때부터 봐왔지만 개인적으로 너무 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 모르는 유행어는 거기 다 있죠
<drake_kr> 컴터 새로 하나 할까..
<drake_kr> 100만원 넘을텐데..
<DRACOKR> 전에는 컴터 새로 사면, 향상된 속도감을 느낄수 있었는데...요즘은 그게 없어서 왠지 돈쓰기 아까움
<lexlove> 내일 뵈요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 무한칼퇴
<HEAD|Office> 정말 부럽군..
<sungyo> 우분투를 도커로 데몬에 띄워놓고 해당 서버 안에 ssh 접속을 하려 하는데 쉽지가 않네요..
<Seony> 예전에 도커 공부해본답시고 이것저것 만져봤었을 때 좀 쉬웠던 것으로 기억나는군요
<sungyo> 기존의 가상머신과 개념이 많이 다른지,  apt-get install openssh-server 해도 없다고 하고..
<Seony> 네 그런 식으로는 안됩니다.  그리고, 도커는 가상머신이 아니에요
<sungyo> 음, 이거 공부를 어디서부터 시작해야 할지 잘 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 도커 기초부분 강의하는 사이트 같은 데에서 보면서 시작하시면 될텐데요
<Seony> http://www.slideshare.net/pyrasis/docker-fordummies-44424016
<sungyo> 그분께서 집필한 책의 내용을 정리하고 있었거든요,
<sungyo> 아니면 dockerfile에서 빌드할 때 apt-get을 실행시켜야 할라나요?
<Seony> 도커에 ssh를 쓰면 안되는 이유가 여럿 있네요
<sungyo> 혹시, root 퍼미션 때문인가요...?
<Seony> 아뇨 구글링해서 보니까, 키페어/패스워드 관리, 보안패치, 액세스 정책, 보안 정책 등등 때문이라네요
<Seony> 근데 도커는 ssh가 아니라 그냥 도커로 바로 접속하면 되지않나요?
<sungyo> 외부에서 백업을 ssh통해서 해왔는데, 혹시 그 서버를 dock 컨테이너로 대처할 수 있을까 싶었거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 어제 제가 여쭤본거 Gentoo Wiki에 있더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보고 검색 먼저 안 한 제가 부끄러웠습니다..
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 어떤거? 기억이 잘... ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: emerge --update --deep --newuse @world
<sungyo> 돌리던 가상 노드들이 다 무너져내린 상황이라, Virtual Box 로 가상환경을 구현해 쓰는것이 많이 부담이 되어서 대처할만한걸 찾고 있었거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전체 시스템에 새 USE 플래그 적용 명령어 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아..
<Seony> sungyo, 근데 가상환경이 꼭 필요하신가봐요?
<sungyo> 음.
<Seony> 일단, 말씀하신 류의, 도커에서 ssh를 운영하는건 가능해보이네요 http://www.yongbok.net/blog/how-to-running-an-ssh-services-in-a-docker-container/
<sungyo> 이전에 개인 서버에다가 다 때려놓고 돌렸다가..중국 해커가 둥지털고 들어와 brute forcing server 로 활용하는걸 경험해서, 고민하다가 가상으로 환경 노드를 좀.. 분리 했었거든요.
<Seony> 중국 해커가 어떻게 루트권한을 획득했는지는 아시구요?
<sungyo> 그런데 뭐 꼭 도커에서 ssh를 돌리겠다는 욕심 보다도, 기존의 가상머신과 docker의 컨테이너와의 경계선을 구체적으로 설명해주는 텍스트를 읽지 못해서
<sungyo> 그게 시간이 지나서 로그가 지워진 바람에 명확히 유입 경로를 찾지는 못했는데, 당시 제가 설치해놓았었떤 logstash랑 엘라스틱스인가, 거기의 플러그인을 통해서 들어온 듯 했어요.
<Seony> 웹기반 서비스에요?
<sungyo> 아, 예.
<Seony> 그렇다면 일단은 서버 운영체제에 문제가 있어서 뚫린건 아니군요
<sungyo> 그래서 잘 모르는 플러그인이나, 테스트해보고싶은것은 따로 노드를 가상으로 떼어서 써보고 있었거든요.
<Seony> 그렇군요.... 이해는 가네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 뭐..어찌되었건, 잘 모르다보니 이래저래 고민하면서 그렇게까지 해왔는데,
<sungyo> 저렴한 SSD에 시스템에 올리고 1-2년 쓰다 보니 SSD가 조금씩 무너지는데, 가상환경을 구현해놓은 파일의 경우 IO Error가 일어나면 시스템도 함께.. 날라가더라구요.
<Seony> 글쵸. 게다가 복구도 더 힘들구요...
<sungyo> 그렇게 무너지고 있는 시스템 앞에 서있는 상황이에요 \^0^/
<sungyo> 거기에다가 Virtual Box의 경우, 문제가 생길 시 백업해놓은 가상머신 파일로 대처가 바로바로 되면 상관 없을텐데, 이상하게도 그게 대처하려고 하면 파일이 엉키더라구요.
<sungyo> snapshot도 쌓이면 지워주면서 유지를 해야 하는데, 중간에 껴있는 스냅샷을 지우다가 애러가 나면 해당 가상환경은 그냥 날리는 샘이고..
<Seony> 백업을 도커로 돌리시기보단, 운영 중이신 웹서비스들을 도커로 돌리시는게 더 괜찮아보이네요
<sungyo> 네. 그래서 블로그랑 프록시, 그리고 zentyal 정도? 를 도커로 대처하고 싶었거든요.
<Seony> zentyal은 방화벽 같은데, 이건 도커로 못돌리실 것 같아요
<sungyo> 어렵겠죠?
<Seony> 가상머신으로 돌리셔야할 거 같네요
<Seony> 네 도커는, 단일 프로세스를 격리시키는 거라서요...
<sungyo> 그 개념을 잘 모르겠어요. 단일 프로세스를 돌린다는게, 단순히 가상환경이 아니라 주어진 환경 내에 특정 서비스만을 활성화 하는 식인건지
<Seony> 예를 들어서 웹서버를 도커로 돌린다고 치면요,
<Seony>  /usr/bin/apache2ctl 이거 하나만 돌리는 거에요
<Seony> 그리고, 이거 하나를 돌리기 위한 부수적인 파일들 /etc/apache2 같은 디렉토리들을 같이 패키지로 묶구요...
<sungyo> zentyal 측에서 이미지를 헙에 올려놨길래 혹시라도 될까 싶었는데, 제 생각과 많이 다른가보네요.
<Seony> 오... zentyal도 도커 이미지가 있어요?
<Seony> zentyal을 안써봐서 모르겠지만, 도커 이미지가 있으면 도커로 운영이 가능하단 얘기가 아닐까 싶네요.
<sungyo> 태그를 조사해보면, unavailable 이라고 뜨기는 하는데, 사용자들 글을 읽어보면 성공해서 쓰시는 분들이 있는거 같기도 하고... 이미지는 있는데, 쓰는 사례가 있는지는 아직 못찾았어요.
<sungyo> 그러니까요, 젠타이얼 측에서 올린거면 올린 이유가 있을텐데, 당장에 도커가 익숙치가 않아서 망연자실이에요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 직업상 저는 방화벽을 가상화나 컨테이너에 돌리겠다는 개념이 별로 마음에 안들어서 좀 거부감이 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 으하하하 저도 그런거에 마음 안들고 팍팍 물리서버 넣어 쓰고 싶어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 마음 안들고 -> 마음 안쓰고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸...
<Seony> 저는 일단 오늘은 시간이 늦어서 가보겠습니다.  8시간 후에 뵐게요
<sungyo> .
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> Kvm이 좋아요
<yonseodad> 안녕하세요? 새벽에 이렇게 질문을 드려서 죄송합니다.
<yonseodad> 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 포럼에 가입하려합니다. 근데 언어 선택란을 한국어로 변경하면 이전 페이지로 돌아가게 되는데 혹시 다른 경로로 가입하는 방법이 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yonseodad> 안녕하세요^^
<Work^Seony> 그러시면, 일단 먼저 가입부터 하시고 나중에 언어를 변경하시면 되지않을까요?
<yonseodad> 그런 방법이 있었군요! 정말 감사합니다. 생각을 더 해보고 여쭤봤어야 했는데 늦은 새벽에도 답주셔서 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요
<yonseodad> 리눅스 우분투에 대해 아직 경험이 많지 않은 초보자라 많이 서툴고 선배님들이 조금 어렵게 느껴집니다. 선배님들 잘 부탁드리겠습니다!!!
<Work^Seony> 궁금하신거 있으시면 언제든지 여기서 물어보세요
<yonseodad> 감사합니다. 다음에는 너무 이렇게 늦은 시간은 피하도록 하겠습니다.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 새해 복많이 받으세요ㅛ
<razGon_i7> 우울한 정초지만 잘 뚫고 가기를
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-25
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 아침부터 포켓몬 잡겠다고 느릿느릿걷다가 지각해버렸네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 즐건 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove> 방금 심부름으로 회사근처 은행에 걸어갔다왔는데 한마리도 못잡았네요.ㅋ
<DRACOKR> 기대하고 심부름 나가셨구나
<lexlove> 내심 기대했지요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 어제 집에서 켜봤더니 제가 다니는 수영장이 청소년문화센터인데 거기가 충전소인거 같습니다. 씨익~
<DRACOKR> 제 친구는 회사 바로 뒷자리가 포켓스탑이라고 -_-
<sksno1> 추워서 아직 안하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 전 귀차니즘을 신봉하기 때문에, 그렇게 돌아다녀야 하는 게임을 하는건 이단입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DRACOKR> 안녕하세요.
<DRACOKR> 맵 돌아다니는 것도 귀찮아서 RPG도 안하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 아이고dkdl
<ViTZrO> 안녕하세요
<ViTZrO> 춥네여 ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 맵 돌아다니는 것만으로도 재밌던데요 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 리니지 2 열심히 할때 보면 본토에서 서쪽 바닷가로 해가 지는 곳이 있었어요
<sksno1> 그때 제 캐릭이 엘프였는데
<sksno1> 거기 안자 지는 해를 보며 데이트를 했었습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 근데 알고 보니 둘다 남자였다는.... 게다가 서로 여자인줄 알고서.......
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 라그나로크처럼 남자는 남자캐릭만 여자는 여자캐릭만 만들수 있게 해야 합니다.
<sksno1> 이거 너무 사기가 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 왠지..짠한....
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 난방기를 가동해도
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 왜 춥지;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아얄씨 클라이언트마저도 이맥스를 쓰는군..
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 남짜끼리 게임 데이트
<sksno1> 이맥스의 확장성은 정말 무궁무진한거 같아요, 인공위성도 만들겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 그런데 전 남캐로 돌아다녀도 여캐인줄 오해받은적이 많아서
<DRACOKR> http://ss.textcube.com/blog/0/165/attach/XPWCouR6Es.jpg
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 다른분들은 안추우신가여 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 한국에 안살아서... ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 마비노기 화면 오랫만에 보네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 영하 10도 가량 된다고 하는데
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 온풍기를 틀어도 춥네요
<DRACOKR> 아파트는 안추운데...회사는 좀 춥군요
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 건물이
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 여기는 건물이 오래된 건물이라 그런지 단열이 안되나봅니다
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 온풍기 난방온도를 30도나 올려두고 풀가동 하는데도 따뜻하지가 않네요
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 더군다나 혼자 쓰는 사무실이라 더더우
<Work^Seony> 추운 날씨가 좀 그립긴 하네요...
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 너무 추우면 또 반대가 됩니ㅏㄷ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어우 세팅 적용했더니 erc가 꺼져버리는구나.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아얄씨 클라이언트까지도 이맥스 쓰는 거야?
<imsu> 요놈이 편해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일하면서 잠깐 확인할 때도 좋구~~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> taskjuggler 요즘 쓰고 있는데 org가 이렇게 막강한줄 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 문제는 새끼 손가락이 점점 아파오려는중인듯 합니다.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: sublime 은 잘 쓰고 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이제 몇년 된것 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아니 그거 때려치고 vim 주력으로 쓴지 몇년 됐는데
<imsu> 그 때 극찬을 하셨잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 꽤 오래 전에 바꿨는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> php 하기 좋다고 하신것 같던데
<imsu> Work^Seony: emacs 쓰세염 히히히히
<Work^Seony> vim 쓸 거야 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> vi ~/.emacs 몰라? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그렇게는 안써봤어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 서블라임을 때려치게된 계기가 있는데, 생략하고 결론만 말하자면 오픈소스 기반을 주력으로 삼을 거야
<imsu> vi도 그렇고 emacs도 그렇고 가장 훌륭한 기능중 하나가 수직으로 편집이 가능하다는 점인 것 같아요 노가다 할때 짱이랄까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다른 에디터들도 다 되지않아?
<imsu> 어제 600줄 노가다 해야하는데 후다다닥 수직편집하니깐 금방 하더라고요 ㅋㅋ 뭔놈의 define이 이렇게 많아 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 보통 IDE는 지원이 안되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 반복작업은 vim에서 매크로로... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아직 그 단계는 못써봤네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인터넷도 eww 로 쓰고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ (느린게 흠이지만)
<HEAD|Office> dkssudg
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 24.4 부터인가 기본으로 들어가 있더라구요
<imsu> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요
<imsu> 전에는 w3m 설정하느라 애먹었는데 이젠 설정이 쉬워져서 좋아용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 임수님 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> w3m은 텍스트 웹브라우저 아냐?
<imsu> 네 맞아용 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 몸살 감기인가봐요
<HEAD|Office> 으슬으슬 춥고 막 아프네요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> HEAD|Office: 저런 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> Work^Seony: 이제 제 모니터는 emacs로 검은색화면에 흰 글씨만 보입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 이맥스를 운영체제처럼 쓰는 사람은 말만 들었는데 여기 있었네
<imsu> Work^Seony: 아직 멀었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다음엔 visual studio 환경을 요기다 집어 넣어서 쓰려구용 ㅋㅋㅋ 어쩌다 MFC를 하게 되었는지.. 하이고 GUI 시르다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시키니깐 해야지.. 궁시렁궁시렁 ㅠ.ㅠ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 메세지 이벤트 이런거 하나도 몰랐는데 하다보니 조금 감이 오는 것 같긴 하네용 ㅋㅋ 뭐든 하면 남나봐요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다 경험으로 쌓이는거지
<imsu> 아.. 근데 기능구현은 얼추 했는데 시간이 가면 느려져서.. 메모리 누수때문인가... 더 공부해야겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> cisco 콘솔 연결하는데 자꾸 깨지네;;
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 항
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 하아
<imsu> ViTZrO_FreeBSD: 그대는 짱~!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> cisco가 뭐에용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 세스코 아님? 히히히히
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 장비 만드는 회사 이름
<Work^Seony> 겁나 유명한 회사인데 모르는구나
<imsu> 어디서 많이 들어는 봤는뎅 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 만져보진 않았어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 자격증 중에 CCNA, CCNP라고 들어본 적 없어?
<imsu> 들어는 봤는뎅 뭔지는 자세히 몰라요
<jun_> L3였나? 네트워크 장비 만드는 업체죠?
<Work^Seony> L2 장비도 만들죠...
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 세스코는 집앞에 있스빈다
<imsu> 세스코 장난치려다가 일이 커졌다...... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 네트워크 장비 하면 바로 시스코를 떠올릴만큼 거대하고 독보적인 수준의 회사야
<imsu> Work^Seony: 서버쪽 보면 cisco 이름으로 붙어있는게 그거죵?
<Work^Seony> 맞아
<imsu> 그냥 가끔 보면 저런 이름이 있길래 낯설지는 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SAXAAe0V/image.png
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 이렇게 떠서 문제에요
<imsu> 자격증 시험으로 돈번다는 얘기도 있던데 (학생 중 한명이 그러더라구요.. 제 의견은 아닙니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 설정이 좀 잘못된 건 아닐까요?
<Work^Seony> baud rate이라던가...
<imsu> eww는 tab 기능이 없는 것 같은데.. 아 귀차나 다시 돌아갈까낭 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 집에 구형라우터가 8대 있나? 버리지도 못하고 애물단지네요.
<imsu> 헛.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 기부하세용 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ (저는 줘도 쓰지도 못하지만 .... ㅠ.ㅠ;;)
<lexlove> 그니까요. 기부할 곳도 없네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 사실 돌아가는지도 모르겠어요.ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 구형 라우터라면 얼마나 오래 된것인지요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저에게 주시면 고물상에서 엿바꿔 먹겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 얼마나 오래된 것인지도 가물가물합니다.
<imsu> 일명... 먹어라.. 엿.... (욕 아닙니당 히히히히)
<Work^Seony> 라우터 사진이라도 찍어서 모델명이라도 확인할 수 있으면, 여기 계신 분들 여럿 좋아하실듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 대형 네트워크장비에대한 로망이 있어서... ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 어릴적 꿈이었어요
<lexlove> 함 봐볼게요..
<sksno1> 서버렉 같은 장비에 선하나 꼽아 노트북 연결해서 작업하는
<imsu> 한번씩 테스트하거나 네트워크 쪽 관심있는 분들은 관심 많이 가지실 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 박스들을 치워야 되는데 ㅠㅠ
<sksno1> 뭔가 대단한 전문가 같은 포스를 뿜고 싶었어요
<imsu> lexlove: 기부천사 !!! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 사실 저도 어떤 놈들인지 잘 모릅니다. 학원할때 필요해서 중고로 산거라서요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 일단 확인가능하면 찍어올게요~
<lexlove> 전에 혼자서 라우터 셋팅하는데 LAN 안에서만 해봤어요. 더 하고 싶었으나 회사에서 지원을 안해주더라구요.ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 혹시 웹개발 하시는분 계신가요?
<imsu> 취업공고입니다만.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 없는가봅니다.ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 웹개발... 허접하긴 합니다만 읍읍
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/t0RcG9ew/image.png
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 아 드디어 됬네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 근데... 윈도우를 쓰시네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 홈페이지쪽 일인데 정확히 뭐하는지는 저도 더 알아봐야해요
<sksno1> 대학교때에 실습했던거 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ show
<imsu> 애견카페관련 쇼핑몰인데
<imsu> 아마 디자인이나 이런거 유지보수가 일단 메인이 될 것 같고
<imsu> 외주 업체랑 같이 개발은 할거라는데 정확한 선은 모르겠어요
<ViTZrO_FreeBSD> 아 업무용은 윈도우입니다
<imsu> 연봉은 4000 +- 알파 이오니 관심있으시면 말씀해 주세용
<ViTZrO> http://iphone-friends.net
<ViTZrO> 친구가 짜달라고 해서
<ViTZrO> 실력없이 대충짠 페이지라
<Work^Seony> 오 렛츠인크립 사용하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 어서 빨리 대세가 되어야하는데
<imsu> 실력이야 뭐 저도 없어서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 전 웹쪽하고 가장 먼 곳에 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 너무 많이 떠들어서 이제 일 좀 하러가야겠당 ㅋㅋㅋ 관심있으신 분들은 쿼리로 부탁드려용 ..... 참고로 저랑 같이 일하는건 아닙니다(천만 다행이죵... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 지인이 추천해 달라고해서.....)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 수고
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> php css jquery javascript 조금 사용할줄 압니다
<ViTZrO> 읍읍
<DRACOKR> 저도 웹개발자 구하는중
<DRACOKR> http://www.jobkorea.co.kr/Recruit/GI_Read/19842813?Oem_Code=C1
<DRACOKR> 관심있으신 분들 참고바랍니다.T_T
<ViTZrO> 아이고
<ViTZrO> (경력자가 아닙니다 ㅌㅌ)
<jun_> 요새 웹 개발자 수요가 많나보네요...
<imsu> 아놔 emacs.. 멈췄어 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;;;;;;
<HEAD|Office> 드디어 포켓몬고가
<HEAD|Office> 한국에서도
<HEAD|Office> 출시가 되엇다네요
<ViTZrO> 열심히하고있습니다
<ViTZrO> ㄹㄹㄹ
<ViTZrO> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PwTMVVNC/Screenshot_20170124-172518.png
<DRACOKR> 한국 스마트폰 평균 배터리 시간이 급격히 줄어들듯 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 저도 해서
<HEAD|Office> 방금 이상해씨 한마리
<HEAD|Office> 잡앗습니다 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 저기는 인터체인지 같은데
<HEAD|Office> 어디죠? ㅎㅎ 왜 저리 많이 나오지? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 인터체인지요..? 눌렀을때 사진이 뜨면 포켓스톱일테구.. 엄청 크고 포켓몬이 위에 떠 있으면 체육관입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<ViTZrO> HEAD|Offic.e: 상일IC요
<HEAD|Office> 아하
<HEAD|Office> 상일
<HEAD|Office> 아이씨구나 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 이동네는
<ViTZrO> 널렸습니다
<ViTZrO> ..
<ViTZrO> 그나저나 iT기업이 대부분 가산에 몰려있군요
<ViTZrO> 차 없는사람은 흠좀..
<ViTZrO> 스마일서브도 가산에 있고
<DRACOKR> 가산에 많긴 하죠
<ViTZrO> 롯데정보통신도 가산에 있고
<DRACOKR> 저도 가산
<ViTZrO> 사실 기업에 들어가보고는 싶은데
<ViTZrO> 실력이 똥이라
<DRACOKR> 어차피 실력은 실무해야 늘죠
<ViTZrO> 그냥 php에서 써먹는건 mysql_query ...
<ViTZrO> 게시판만 주구장창 만지니
<DRACOKR> 제가 처음 일할때는 그것만도 못했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 근데 뭐 드라코님 회사구인광고보니
<ViTZrO> ..
<ViTZrO> 프레임워크는 기본이네요
<ViTZrO> 히익
<ViTZrO> 프레임워크 안써봤는데
<DRACOKR> 그건, 새 사이트 만드는 중인데 그게 코드이그나이터로 되어 있어서
<ViTZrO> 일단 경력 없고
<ViTZrO> 나이도 안되니 저는 안되겠네요
<ViTZrO> 히힣
<DRACOKR> ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 근데 거리가 후덜ㄷㄹ..
<ViTZrO> 서울의 끝과 끝을 넘나드네요
<HEAD|Office> 나도
<HEAD|Office> 무슨이약ㄴ지
<HEAD|Office> 이야긴지
<HEAD|Office> 끼고싶다
<ViTZrO> 저도 무슨이야긴지 모릅니다
<ViTZrO> 컴맹이라
<ViTZrO> =33
<HEAD|Office> 거짓말 하지마세요...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 이분들이..
<HEAD|Office> 그럼 전 컴맹도 아니고 컴알못 이게요
<HEAD|Office> 어짜피 같은이야긴가..
<ViTZrO> 힝 전 아예 몰라요
<ViTZrO> 켜고 끌줄밖에 몰라요
<ViTZrO> (도망)
<HEAD|Office> 저는 전원끼는법도 모릅니다 그렇게 치면..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 끌 줄 몰라서 이 컴퓨터 사고 끈 적이 없습니다
<HEAD|Office> 콘센트꽃지도 못해요! ㅜ
<ViTZrO> 흐흥.. 거짓말쟁이시넹
<ViTZrO> 무슨 약을 읍읍
<HEAD|Office> 저는 컴의 ㅋ도 모릅니다 ㅜㅜ
<ViTZrO> 다들 전산담당자 아니십니까.. 취미라도 하시지 않으시나 ㄷㄷ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그냥 관심분야가... 아직 시작을 못햇지만..
<HEAD|Office> 언제 시작하지 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그냥 건축쟁이입니다 사실..
<HEAD|Office> 여기있는분들의 털끝만큼도 컴에대해선 따라가지못해유 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 겁나 초고수입니다.  전원 킬 줄도 알고 끌줄도 알아요.
<HEAD|Office> 우오......
<HEAD|Office> 역대급 고수다.....
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 컴퓨터를 켜실줄 아시다니... 말로만 듣던 컴신?!
<HEAD|Office> 아... 근데..
<HEAD|Office> 지금 어제저녁부터
<HEAD|Office> 머리가 맹하고
<HEAD|Office> 몸이 아파요
<HEAD|Office> 감기몸살인가봐요
<Seony> 감기면 집에 가서 쉬셔야죠
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ 이정도가지고 못쉬어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 감기 걸려서 회사 출근하면 직원들이 싫어하지 않나요?
<Seony> 내가 너무 서구화되었나...
<HEAD|Office> 전에
<HEAD|Office> 감기 콜록콜록
<HEAD|Office> 엄청해댓는데
<lexlove> 싫어하는데 퇴근을 못해요.
<HEAD|Office> 약국 갓다오란말밖에 들은바가..
<HEAD|Office> 내가 사회생활을 이렇게 해먹은것인가 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 흠... 저는 사고방식이 좀 많이 서구화되서 그런지 모르겠지만, 같이 일하는 사람이 감기 걸려서 출근하면 옆에서 일하기 싫을 거 같은데요...
<HEAD|Office> 내주변엔 나를 걱정해주는 사람이 이렇게도 없다니 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 저 만약 지원서 낸곳에 다니게 된다면 한달에 한번 연차 쓸수 있답니다.^^ 야호~
<HEAD|Office> 오오오오.......
<HEAD|Office> seony : 우리나라회사도 그런 사고방식 가졋으면좋겟어요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 오늘 사이트 들어가봤더니 모집공고 읽은 횟수가 36 이네요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그건 사고방식이 아니라 경험으로 오는거라... 같이 일하시는 분들이 HEAD|Office님 때문에 다같이 감기 걸려봐야 알겠죠
<HEAD|Office> lexlove :  좀더 복지가 좋은곳을 찾아들어가시는군요..
<HEAD|Office> 이상하게
<HEAD|Office> 다들 걸려도
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ 쉬란말을 안해요
<HEAD|Office> 빨리빨리 일 처리하란말밖에는..
<HEAD|Office> 언제까지 해야된다 뭐해야된다..
<lexlove> 입사지원 한곳이 복지관입니다.ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 나는 회사의 소모품인가~
<lexlove> 그래서 복지가 더 좋은가봐요.
<HEAD|Office> 와 복지관..
<HEAD|Office> 근데 조경쪽이 아니네요?
<lexlove> 아니에요.ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 조경쪽 하시지 않으셧어요?
<lexlove> 지금 조경쪽이지만 10년 넘게 강의를 했어요.
<HEAD|Office> 엇.. 조경 접으시게요?
<lexlove> 강의쪽입니다.
<lexlove> 합격되면 그렇겠지요.ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 강의가 주분야시구나
<lexlove> 네
<HEAD|Office> 저는 이놈의 경력에묶여서
<HEAD|Office> 4년간 이바닥에서 헤메야하는데 흑 ㅜㅡㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 앞으로 2년 남앗네요
<lexlove> 진짜 됐음 좋겠어요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 되면
<HEAD|Office> 쏘시는건가요
<HEAD|Office> 후훗
<lexlove> 오실건가요? ^^
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 어디신가요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 전 그럼 그냥 기프티콘으로 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 오시는 비용이 더 드실듯~
<Seony> 근데, 전산학 석사께서 강의만 하시기에는 능력이 아깝사옵니다
<lexlove> 전남 광양입니다.
<PotatoGim> https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=35a891be96f1f8e1227e6ad3ca827b8a08ce47ea
<PotatoGim> XFS에서 파일 수준 스냅샷이 코앞이네요~
<HEAD|Office> 덜덜 전산학 석사
<lexlove> Seony: 주변에 석사들이 많아요. 저도 박사과정 해야할까요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 온몸의 세포가 덜덜거리고 있습니다
<HEAD|Office> 석사라니~! ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 석사면 그래도 자료구조, 알고리즘 등은 몸 속에 입력되셨을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 석사마치고 바로 박사과정 했어야하는데...
<HEAD|Office> 아아
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님은 거짓말쟁이셧어
<lexlove> 몸속까지는 못간거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 조경쪽 하신다길래
<HEAD|Office> 건축쪽이신줄알앗는데
<HEAD|Office> 거짓말... 난이제 혼자야..
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 직업을 안물어보셔서 말을 안한듯 합니다만..
<lexlove> 여기 계신분들은 아시거든요.^^;;
<sksno1> 광양이요???
<HEAD|Office> 그렇군요..
<lexlove> sksno1: 넵
<sksno1> 광양 불고기가 유명하던가요??
<lexlove> 네 맞습니다.^^
<DRACOKR> 캬캬캬...전 대학교 학사도 겨우 졸업이라
<HEAD|Office> 가실거같네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 전산학 학사 졸업하는 것마저도 겁나 힘들었는데..
<HEAD|Office> 저도.. 학사 겨우 졸업
<Seony> 석사는 엄두가 안나네요
<HEAD|Office> ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 석사라니!!! ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 그게 또 하다보면 다 됩니다.
<HEAD|Office> 전산학 석사..털석..
<lexlove> 돈과 시간을 투자하면 다 되요
<Seony> 전산학 전공하면서 새삼 imsu가 대단해보이더군요 ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 시간투자 = 노력 이라. ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 시간투자= 농땡이,술
<sksno1> 시간투자 = 교수님 심부름
<sksno1> 2년동안 전 매일 삼다수를 날랐습니다.
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 학부생들 사에에서 삼다수 조교라는 별명을 얻었죠 -_-
<HEAD|Office> 삼다수 조교면
<HEAD|Office> 맑고 깨끗하신건가요
<lexlove> 박사과정 안한걸 두고두고 후회하고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<sksno1> 월요일 아침마다 삼다수 2리터 6팩 2개씩 들고
<sksno1> 4층 교수님방으로 날랐어요
<HEAD|Office> 헐.. 한팩만 해도 어깨빠질거같은데
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 박사까지 갓으면
<sksno1> 4층건물이라 엘리베이터가 없어서....
<HEAD|Office> 안드로메다잖아요
<HEAD|Office> 6층부터 엘레베이터있는데! ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 힘드셧겟다.
<lexlove> 그래도 꽤 잘나갔었던거 같아요. 박사과정 합격이 내정되었었고 2년동안 제가 할 프로젝트가 준비되어 있었지요. 또한 그때 하던 일이 바쁜 일이라서
<DRACOKR> 아버지가 사업하실때 돈 아끼시려고 4층 엘리베이터 없는 건물에 입주하셨다가 물건 오르내리느라 허리가 망가지셨지요 -_-
<DRACOKR> 저도 몇번 불려가서 도왔다가 어휴..ㅋ
<lexlove> 좀 더 편하고 보수좋은 직장을 교수님께서 알아봐주시고 계셨었는데... 흑;;;; 제가 못했습니다.
<Seony> 저도 지금 일하는 곳에서 박사 할까 고민 중인데 아직도 결정을 못내리겠네요
<Seony> 원체 공부가 싫어서..
<lexlove> 만약 저에게 물어보신다면 "하세요~" 할텐데 안물어보시네요. ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 저도 파트타임 박사를 할까 말까 고민중입니다.
<Seony> 모든 사람이 "하세요" 라고 얘길 해줬거든요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 써니님 하지마세요
<sksno1> 나이먹고 박사 들어가면 웬지 아까운 생각이 들어서...
<Seony> 여태 박사 하지 말라는 분 본 적이 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 여기있잖아요
<HEAD|Office> 하지말아요
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나중에 나이 70먹고도 직장생활 하려면 박사가 있긴 있어야하고...
<lexlove> 저도 체력이 좀 붙으면 하다만 경영학 다시 복학하려고 합니다. 언제가 되려나..
<Seony> 저는 교육공학 할까말까 고민 중이에요
<sksno1> 전 은퇴하면 산에 칩거하여 플스나 하며 보내고 싶어요.....
<Seony> 컴퓨터랑 좀 관련이 있긴한데, 저기서 뭘 공부해야할지도 모르겠고...
<lexlove> sksno1: 그건 꼭 할일이구요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전 이미 플스와 엑박을 끼고 사는데요 ㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 저 빼고 여기 계신분들 다 굇수셨어 ㅠ
<ViTZrO> 컴퓨터 고수
<lexlove> 전 고수는 아녀요..
<ViTZrO> 지퍼를 닫겠습니다 읍으..ㅂ
<lexlove> 강사가 얇고 넓게 알아야하는 직업이랍니다.ㅎ
<lexlove> 전 하나만 깊게 알고 싶어요.
<ViTZrO> 넓은지식이 부럽습니다
<ViTZrO> 저는 얕지도 않고 넓지도 않습니다 ㅠ
<Seony> 저도 하나만 깊게 알고싶어요
<ViTZrO> 와 정말 다들 고수세요
<ViTZrO> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 일단 전 아님!!! 고수가 되고 싶은 일반인이에요~
<lexlove> 한쪽 발만 담가두고 있습니다.ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 강사시면 고수십니다
<ViTZrO> ㅌㅌ
<lexlove> 헉;;;;
<ViTZrO> 배는 부르고
<ViTZrO> 등은 따시고
<HEAD|Office> 강사시면 고수 먹을수 있어요
<ViTZrO> 앉아있으니 눕고싶고...
<HEAD|Office> 흐아..
<sksno1> 저는 퇴근하고 싶어요
<HEAD|Office> 왜그랫지...
<lexlove> 강사에 대한 여러분들의 환상입니다요.ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 아
<sksno1> 연휴가 코앞이라... 정말 일이 안되네요
<ViTZrO> 저는 이제 저희동네에서 놀면 안되겠어요
<ViTZrO> 놀다가 또 제보 들어갈라
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 무슨제보를?
<ViTZrO> 교장님이나 실장님께
<ViTZrO> 피시방이나 술집갔다고
<HEAD|Office> 에이
<HEAD|Office> 거짓말!
<ViTZrO> ?
<HEAD|Office> 나이 어리다는거 아니에요? ㅎ
<ViTZrO> 어린건 맞죠
<ViTZrO> 27살이니(?!)
<HEAD|Office> 으응?!
<lexlove> 저는 직장을 생각했는데요.
<lexlove> 직장이 학교구나..
<Seony> 오 여기에 귀하디 귀한 20대가 오시다니
<HEAD|Office> 후후
<HEAD|Office> 난 속지않아요
<sksno1> 혹시 우분투에서도 알림센터 같은 기능이 있나요? 윈도우나 맥같이요
<HEAD|Office> 다들 40대라 그랫음
<ViTZrO> 'ㅅ'
<ViTZrO> 면허증을 보여드려야 하나
<Seony> 우분투에도 알림창이 뜨긴 하는데, 그걸 맥 알림센터처럼 제어가 가능한지는 한 번도 고민해본적이 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅡ.ㅡ 진짜인가..
<ViTZrO> 정 못믿으시겠다니
<jun_> 잠깐 자리를 비운사이에 엄청난 로그가....
<HEAD|Office> 아 난 아재인가봐요
<HEAD|Office> 순수하지가 못해요
<HEAD|Office> 사람을 못믿네요 ㅠㅠ
<sksno1> 메일과 메시지가 올때마다 프로그램을 바꿔가며 하니 귀찮네요 ㅎㅎ 누군가가 만들고 있을꺼 같긴 한데요 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 인증. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/w7AFNWKm/IMG_1510.JPG
<lexlove> 퇴근합시다. 시강~
<HEAD|Office> 오오
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 퇴근합시다
<jun_> 에이 남자였어....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저도요!
<ViTZrO> 쳇
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 남자라고 싫어하시단
<HEAD|Office> 나도 ㅋㅋ 은근슬쩍 여자인줄 ㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> 그렇군요
<ViTZrO> 그런거엿어 ㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 91년생이면 저랑 나이차이가 얼마 안나네요
<ViTZrO> 으헝헝
<Seony> 왜요 그래도 귀한 20대인데 왜 우리 20대 젊은 사람 기를 죽이고 그래요
<HEAD|Office> 아까 왜 훼이크 햇어요!! 포켓몬고 여자케릭터엿잖아
<jun_> 나름 어린편이였는데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저는 남자라서 좋습니다!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 알림 센터는...한 2년 전에 Recent Notifications  인가 하는거 설치해서 비슷하게 썼던 기억이 있습니다. 요즘에도 되는지는 안해봤고
<jun_> lexlove: ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 여자 캐릭터 하면서 훼이크를
<ViTZrO> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lP4B7F30/IMG_1503.JPG
<ViTZrO> 남자가 여자캐릭터 하는게 어떄서요!!
<lexlove> 직접 그리신거에요? 와~ 대박 잘그리시네요
<Seony> 캐는 여캐죠
<sksno1> 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그림 잘 그리시네요....
<lexlove> 보통 폰게임은 여캐를 하는데 전 전사를 할때 남캐로 해요
<ViTZrO> 대고 그린건ㄷ..
<jun_> 그림은 커녕 글씨도 잘 못 쓰는데;;
<HEAD|Office> 맞아.. 여자 케릭터하면서 여자인척 하는 사람들 있엇어 ..
<lexlove> 전사를 여캐로 하면 웰케 약해보이는지
<ViTZrO> 이게 원본이고요 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Phrup8sk/5FADD676-6F7D-49C2-BA60-0886AB921E59.JPG
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 게임하면 왠지 몰라도 다들 절 여자로 알더라고요..
<jun_> 전사는 역시 타우렌이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 읍읍 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qj42nL6Q/IMG_1506.PNG
<HEAD|Office> 페렌 남자잖아
<lexlove> 게임하면 왠지 절 남자로 알더라구요
<DRACOKR> 전 마비노기에서 남캐에 남자옷 입혀 다녀도 여캐인줄 알던데 -_-
<sksno1> 그렇게 그렇게 남자끼리 게임에서 데이트를 하는겁니다...
<Seony> 디아블로3 여성 바바리안 무시하나요
<ViTZrO> 그러고보니
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네, 전 남잔데 다들 여자로 착각하더라고..
<ViTZrO> 드라코님인가 드라키님인가 두분 너무 햇갈려요 (..으읍)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 라고요..
<HEAD|Office> 내가 그래성요
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 아이디 대문자로 바꾸심
<sungyo> drako, drake
<ViTZrO> 뭐 생각해보니 10년전쯤 드라코님인가 드라키님 뵌듯
<ViTZrO> 10대떄 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<sungyo> 한분은 용이시고...다른 분은...
<Seony> 드레이크도 용 아닌가요
<ViTZrO> 끌끌
<jun_> 어느순간 접속하시는 분들이 많이 늘었네요.. 생각하고 보니..
<HEAD|Office> 드라코
<ViTZrO> 10년전에는 한아얄에 방트고 살았는데
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> jun_, 저번에 제가 징징대서 이렇게 된 겁니다
<ViTZrO> 어쩌다가 프리노드로..
<sungyo> 드레이크도 용인가요?
<jun_> Seony: 아 페이스북 글 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 새끼용
<sungyo> 전 왜 자꾸 맨드레이크가 머릿속에 떠다니는지..
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크 새끼용
<HEAD|Office> 욕하는거아닙니다 용 baby 에요
<sungyo> drako == drake => true ??
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ용 Baby
<DRACOKR> draco가 이미 선점당해서 KR붙여썼더니만...더 헤깔리나..
<jun_> 음..? 헤츨링인가? 그거도 애기용 아닌가요?
<Seony> 드레이크하면 생각나는건 용개랑 네이썬 드레이크
<ViTZrO> 요즘엔 nipa에서 세미나 안하죠
<sungyo> ㅇ...용개....;;
<HEAD|Office> 아!
<HEAD|Office> 이럴때가 아니지
<DRACOKR> 용개..울온 할때부터 들었던 아이디인데 자세히는 모르는...
<sungyo> snmp extend 가 클라이언트에서 읽히지가 않아서 여쭤볼려고 왔더니... 밥먹으라네요.
<Seony> 나무위키 가면 설명 잘 되어있긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest90391> 쳇
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 드레이크는
<HEAD|Office> 헤즐링보단
<HEAD|Office> 좀 큰 용
<HEAD|Office> 지식이 맞나모르겟넹
<HEAD|Office> 완전새끼는 헤즐링인거같아요
<jun_> 음~
<jun_> 소설같은데서는 드레이크란 단어는 잘 못들어본거 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 리니지에도 나오고 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 게임에 많이 나와요 ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 리니지에 나오는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 맨드레이크라는 식물 몹은 자주 봤습니다만...
<HEAD|Office> 응 ㅋㅋ 맞아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 영화에 나오는건줄 알고 또 문화 테러리스트 소리 들을까봐 조용히 있었네요 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 맨드레이크 소리지르는 식물이던가..
<sksno1> 해리포터에서도 나왔던거 같아요...
<HEAD|Office> 울온 좀 해보신분이면
<jun_> 해리포터에 나오는 식물이었던거 같은데요..
<HEAD|Office> 잘 아실듯 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 뭐 그런거 다 그리스시대부터 내려오는 서양 환타지 산물이라
<DRACOKR> 여기저기 조금씩 다르게 나옵니다.
<jun_> 아..왕좌의게임봐야하는데..
<ViTZrO> 다들 통신사 알뜰폰 쓰시나
<DRACOKR> 전 그냥 KT
<lexlove> 저도 그냥 KT
<jun_> 전...어쩌다보니 LG
<sksno1> 저도 LG요...
<jun_> 야구팀은 싫어하지만... 그냥 LG;;;;
<DRACOKR> 태블릿에 데이터쉐어링 해서 쓰기 때문에요. 알뜰폰엔 그런게 없음
<sksno1> 회사가 KT와 거래하지만 LG를 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 음.... 뭔가 라임을 맞추고 싶었는데 맞출수가 없네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 그냥 KT
<jun_> SKT가 아직까진 없네요..?
<lexlove> 그러네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 SKT 사용자였는데 작년 8월에 KT로 이동했네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> SKT는 혜택이 별로여서.. KT로 넘어 왔어요..
<jun_> 전 LG로 넘어온지...5년정도 됐는데... 인터넷이랑 TV랑 묶으면서.. 계속 쓰게 되었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 불과 몇년전만해도 제가 살고 있는 동네에서는 SKT와 KT가 안터졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 엥???
<lexlove> 그런 곳이 있어요?
<jun_> 일반적으로 LG가 잘 안터지지 않나요..?
<sksno1> 산을 밀고 아파트를 지었는데
<sksno1> 제일 먼저 LG 중계기가 들어왔더라고요
<sksno1> 그래서 동네사람들 대부분이 LG를 써요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아...
<sksno1> 이제 2년이 지났으니 바꿨을테지만요 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 저희 회사 건물도, 처음 짓자마자 입주했는데, SKT LG KT순으로 중계기 설치되서 ...KT가 안참 안터졌어요
<DRACOKR> 한 2주정도 안테나가 한칸 될락말락
<sksno1> 이사했는데 핸드폰이 터지지 않아 자장면을 못시켰어요 자장면 시키려면 건물밖으로 나가야 해서
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 기계실에서 혼자 육성으로 터졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 한국에서는 집에서 인터넷 쓸 때 공유기 쓰는거 아직도 계약 위반인가요?
<sksno1> 저는 공유기쓰고 있습니다.
<jun_> 인터넷 달았더니 그냥 공유기딸려오던데요..
<sksno1> 나스도 돌려요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아 인터넷 TV를 신청해서 그런가..?
<Seony> 그럼 아닌가보군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금도 계약 위반이긴 위반일꺼에요
<sksno1> 헤비 유저가 되는줄 알았는데 저보다 훨씬 많이 쓰는 분들이 많더라고요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 공유기 쓰는건 계약위반은 아니구요 한 2대까지는 봐주더라구요
<lexlove> 3대이상일경우 연락이 옵니다. 추가요금 내라고...
<jun_> 오호....그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저희 집은 연락은 안 오고, 인터넷에 안내문이 뜨더라고요..
<lexlove> 저는 살짝 억울한게 뭐냐면 컴퓨터등 이것저것 손보는 것은 기본인거구 제가 모른다고 하면 왜 모르냐고 하세요.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 요즘 보통 왠만하면 한집에 컴퓨터 2-3대는 기본에 태블릿 스마트폰까지 하면 10대 가까이 될텐데 3대 이상이면 좀 심한 것 같네요
<jun_> lexlove: 왜 모르냐고.... 대박이네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 무선은 냅두고 유선만 계산해요
<sksno1> TV, 플스, wii, PC, NAS 벌써 5대가 연결되어있는데...
<sksno1> LG에서 뭐라고 안하는거봐서는 참 LG가 관대한거 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 유선 데탑이 4대... 서버가 3대..그중 하나는 가상머신이니 그 안에 노드가 4-5개..
<sksno1> 아 LG tv 세탑도 있구나..
<jun_> 저도 TV, 데탑, 노트북, 테블릿, 폰 두개, 패드 하나... 와 나열하니까 많구나..
<sungyo> 유쁠러스인데, 아직까지는 이거로 저한테 시비를 붙지 않았어요.
<Seony> 아무래도 해당 지역 관리 책임자에 따라 다른 것 같군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 그게 모바일은 안 잡는 것 같더라고요.. 무조건 PC만 잡는 것 같아요.
<sungyo> 관리자님 깜짝 놀라게 MAC 어드래스 한 255개정도 등록해드릴까요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 그러면 인터넷 신청할 때 딸려오는 그 기계에 감시기능이 있는거네
<Seony> 패킷만 봐서는 사실상 이게 유선인제 무선인지 알기는 불가능할테고,
<sksno1> MAC address의 벤더를 보고 찾을 수는 있는데
<sungyo> @Seony, 교육공학쪽 전공자와 이야기를 나눈적이 있었는데 그쪽 분위기가, 전산 전문가는 쌍수 들고 환영한다고 하더라구요.
<sksno1> 그렇게까지 하지는 않았을꺼 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇담 결국, 가정 내 설치된 인터넷 모뎀에 유무선 디바이스 갯수를 파악해서 인터넷 회선 제공업체에 정보를 제공하는 기능이 있단 소리...
<Seony> sungyo, 그래서 제가 그걸 전공할려고 고민 중입니다...
<sungyo> 배우면 바로 교육공학적 측면을 엔지니어링으로 구현해줄 수 있으니 좋아한다고
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 아뇨, 그 기계는 아니에요. 저희는 따로 쓰거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%9D%B8%ED%84%B0%EB%84%B7%20%EA%B3%B5%EC%9C%A0%EA%B8%B0
<sungyo> 그게 국내 전공자 이야기인데, 해외는 잘 모르겠어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나무위키에 대략적으로 정리가 되어 있는 것 같네요. 6번에 있습니다.
<Seony> sungyo, 제가 딱마침 근무하는 곳이 사범대학 교육공학 쪽이거든요...
<sungyo> 근무지도 가까우시니 근무처랑 상의후 석박사 과정 해보셔도 좋을거 같은데요.
<sungyo> 오히려 근무처에선 좋아하지 않을까요, 학위 후 얼마 이상 근무하겠다 조건..뭐 이런거로요.
<Seony> 학위 후 얼마 이상 근무하겠다가 아니라 이미 거기서 일하고 있는걸요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아, 근무지를 몇녕 이상 옮기지 않겠다.. 뭐 이런 조건이요. 국내 기업에서는 그렇게 하길래요.
<Seony> 아... 그런건 불법이라 여기서는 그렇게는 안해요.  근데, 솔직히 저는 직장을 옮기고 싶은 마음이 전혀 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 걍 제 문제는, 교육이라는 분야가 제가 아예 관심이 없는 분야다보니, 뭘 공부해야할지 모르겠단 거에요
<sungyo> 아, 해외에서는 그런 식의 제안 조건이 적용이 안되구만요..
<Seony> 그런게 아무래도... 여기는 노동법이 무섭잖아요
<Seony> 부당한 노동력 착취나 구속시키는 행위는 중범죄라서요
<Seony> 근데 사실, 교육공학과 교수진들이 다 직장동료라서... 제가 입학한다고 하면 다들 겁나 좋아할 거 같은데, 하여간 고민스럽네요
<sungyo> 이건 제 생각인데요. 교육공학쪽이 주로 연구하는 주제가 교육 철학에 적합한 '환경 구성'에 가있고, 교육 관련해서 소프트웨어와의 융합이 뭐 좀 철지난 장사라고는 해도, 이야기를 들어보니 아직 소프트웨어 환경면에서의 교육공학적 측면은 연구가 그렇게 활발하지는 않은가 보더라구요. 때문에 소프트웨어적 측면과 교육공학적 측면을 잘
<sungyo> 다루신다면,
<sungyo> 괜찮은 job을 create 하실 수 있을거 같다고 상상을....
<Seony> 연구를 활발하게 하고싶어하는데요, 그쪽 전공한 교수들 거의 대부분이 컴맹 수준이라는게 문제에요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 엌
<sungyo> 그.. 문과 사이에 공돌이 상황!!!
<sungyo> 그게 어려우시면, 신중하시라고 말씀을..
<sungyo> 한번 제가 기숙사에서 룸메이트에게 지구 자전이 인공위성 로켓 발사에 미치는 영향을 설명하려다가,
<sungyo> 저는 논리력이 없고, 같은 말을 반복하며, 신뢰도가 부족한 신문 기사나 인용하며 설명하는 찌질이로 찍힌 적이 있었어요.
<Seony^MacPro> 근데 또 웃기는게, 같은 직장동료들이 가르치는 수업에 들어가서 학생이 된다는 상황도 좀 웃길 거 같고...
<sungyo> 제가 조금 비슷한 상황이거든요. 교수님이 어느날 갑자기 사업 파트너(?)가 되버리고;;
<sungyo> 그래도 저랑 친한 교수님들은 쓸데없이 고집피우시는 분들은 아니셔서 나은데,
<Seony^MacPro> 막상 교육학 공부하려니 공부를 싫어하는 제가 과연 할 수 있을까 싶기도 하군요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 뭐, 전 동료-동료 에서 스승-제자 로 변한건 아니여서 케이스가 다르긴 하네요.
<sungyo> 참, 이전에 서버 모니터링 관련해서 snmp 권해주셨죠...?
<Seony^MacPro> 네
<sungyo> 우분투 14.04 환경으로 snmpd.conf 에서 extend mid를 설정하려고 보니, 클라이언트에서 extTable을 읽지를 못하더라구요.
<Seony^MacPro> 다른 oid로 요청 날리면 잘 읽어오구요?
<sungyo> 네. 정규라 해야 하나.... 뭐 시피유 사용률이나 메모리 사용률 이런건 잘 읽어와요.
<Seony^MacPro> extend 넣으신거 아무거나 하나만 좀 붙여주세요
<sungyo>  extend    test1   /bin/echo  Hello, world!
<Seony^MacPro> oid를 커스텀으로 만들어넣으셔야되요.  예를 들어서,
<sungyo> 기존에 설정되있는 값 그대로요.
<Seony^MacPro> extend .1.3.6.1.4.1.xxxx.x name /bin/blahblah
<Seony^MacPro> 1.3.1.6.1.4.1. 이후 번호부터 마음대로 설정하시면 됩니다.
<sungyo> extend .1.3.6.1.4.1.96822.6 openvpn_check /usr/local/sbin/openvpn_check.sh
<sungyo> 이런 식으로요?
<Seony^MacPro> 네
<sungyo> 아,
<Seony^MacPro> 참고로 96822는 제 사무실 우편번호 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 헛
<Seony^MacPro> 뭐 예를 들자면 그렇게 번호를 만들어넣으면 된다는 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 엑셀로 제가 하는 일에 대한 업무흐름(?) 같은 걸 만들고 있는데 엄청 하기 싫네요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 아, 애시당초 mid가 아닌 oid기준으로 읽으니까 되네요.
<sungyo> 제가 잘못했네요.
<Seony^MacPro> mib 이름은 저도 잘 기억을 못해서...
<Seony^MacPro> 인터넷에서 oid map을 찾으면 많이 나오거든요
<sungyo> (전 레슨좀)
<ViTZrO> 갑자기 교육공학 뭐라는 대화가 나온거 같은데
<ViTZrO> 무슨 말씀이신지 모르겠습니다 (슬쩍)
<Seony^MacPro> 제가 교육공학 박사 공부를 할까말까 고민 중이라는 얘기였어요 ㅎㅎ
<ViTZrO> 아하
<ViTZrO> 전 또 교육행정직 오신다는줄
<ViTZrO> ..
<imsu> Seony: 제 이름이 왜 나오나 했더니.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 저는 공부를 제대로 못해서 항상 후회스러워요 .. 그놈의 생활고가 뭔지.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저두요~
<ViTZrO> 공부는 때가 있는게 아닙니다
<ViTZrO> 습득능력은 있긴 하더라도
<ViTZrO> "관련이 있긴 해도"
<ViTZrO> 공부라는건 하고 싶을때 더 하시면 됩니다
<ViTZrO> U+에서 장기고객 됬으니 데이터쿠폰이랑 멤버십포인트 더주는데
<ViTZrO> 멤버십포인트는 써먹을게 별로 없는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<ViTZrO> 요금이나 할인해주지
<imsu> ViTZrO: 공부라는 건 결국 하고 싶을 때를 기다려야겠군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ViTZrO> imsu: 삘이 꽂히는 시점이 있습니다
<ViTZrO> 아 잠깐.. 생각해보니 수강신청
<ViTZrO> 헌혈증도 학점인정이 되는군요
<ViTZrO> 봉사학점으로 히익
<sungyo> 대학생 한명에게 드럼을 가르쳐주는데, 한 3개월 정도 되니 재법 기본 리듬이 이쁘게 나오네요.
<jun_> 리듬이 이쁘게 안나와도 가르치는 대학생이 이뻤으면 좋겠네요...
<jun_> 물론 저는 드럼스틱도 만져본적이 없습니다만...
<sungyo> ㄴ..남학생...
<sungyo> 어이쿠 이쁜 여학생이면 이거 뭐 사심 들어가서 드럼 공부 같이 할 수 있나요.
<jun_> 최대한 자세히 알려주되~ 실력이 안늘게끔 알려줘야겠죠?
<sungyo> 안 늘면 안되죠. 천천히ㅋ
<sungyo> 보이는듯 보이지 않는듯, 그러면서 선생에게 믿음이가게
<jun_> 그렇게 남들의 부러움을 사겠죠....
<HEAD|Office> ㄱ드렇ㄱ
<HEAD|Office> 그렇게 자연스럽게 승리자의 길로...
<jun_> 지금 가르치는 학생에게 또 배우고 싶은 학생 없냐고 이야기해보세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 늘리다보면 여학생도 있지 않을까요.?
<jun_> (저처럼 남학생만 주구장창 늘수도 있긴 합니다..)
<HEAD|Office> 확률의 차이죠
<HEAD|Office> 가르치는 선생님의 얼굴도 한몫을...
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 제가 그래서 남학생들만 들어왔나보군요...
<sungyo> jun, 레슨 하세요?
<jun_> 아뇨 전 예전에 학원에서 애들 가르친적이 있었거든요
<jun_> 발렌타인 한달남기고 여학생들이 왜 다 나갔는지 이해를 해버렸습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그리고 화이트데이때 다시 들어오나요?ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그뒤로 그 아이들의 행방을 알수 없었습니다...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 중학교 남학생들만 8명이었던가? 그렇게 6개월정도 더 같이 지내다가 그만뒀어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러셨군요...
<imsu> 새해복들 많이 받으셔용 ^^
<jun_> 유난히 남자복이 많은 사람입니다..저란 사람은...
<HEAD|Office> 팁 : 남자도 잘생긴 사람 좋아함 -> 잘생긴사람 덕좀 보려고
<DRACOKR> 중학생때 동네 영어학원 선생님이 엄청난 미인이었는데...인기 좋았어요. 미인인데 미니스커트까지 입어서 남학생들이 아주 그냥...;;
<DRACOKR> 그런데 어느날 40대 아저씨랑 결혼한다고 그만두시고...수강생들이 썰물처럼...
<lexlove> 그게 제가 망한 이유일까요? ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 헉
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님 남편분 나이가 나와버렷다
<HEAD|Office> 역으로 렉스님이 미인이시라는 이유도?!?!
<sungyo> 아, 렉스님이 여성분이신가요?
<HEAD|Office> 아마도요 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 90프로의 추측입니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 여성분이시고 연세도 꽤 있으십니다.
<HEAD|Office> 실제로 사진을 봣더던가 뵌적은 없어요 여기분들 모~두~ ㅎ
<Seony> 저보다 더 훨씬 많으세요
<Seony> 아뇨 저는 만나봤는데요
<HEAD|Office> 아 저만요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 만나...만나..
<DRACOKR> 서울시 : [예보]26일 미세먼지 나쁨 예상. 황사마스크준비, 외출자제 등 주의 바랍니다
<Seony> 여기 계신 분들 몇몇분은 실제로 뵈었어요
<DRACOKR> 으악
<DRACOKR> 서니님 부럽네요. 거기까진 미세먼지 안가겠지.
<DRACOKR> 일본 방사능도 거의 희석될테고요 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 저번에 정모하실때 뵈셧던걸로.. ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 강사 10년 하셧다고 하셧으니 나이가 좀 있으시겟죠? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 저번 정모 때도 뵙고, 한 15년 전에도 한 번 뵈었었죠
<HEAD|Office> 15년전...
<Seony> 연세는 저보다 훨씬 많으세요
<HEAD|Office> 헉
<HEAD|Office> 훨씬요?!
<HEAD|Office> 그래서그떄
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아줌마가 게임한다고 제가 이야기햇을떄
<Seony> 여성분 나이 얘기라 비밀로 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 왜 아줌마가게임하면 안되냐고 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 앗 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 제가 여기서 ?떠든건
<HEAD|Office> 비밀입니다
<Seony> 나가셨으니까 제가 살짝 얘기해드리는 겁니다.
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 네 로그를 안보셧으면 좋겟군요
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님이
<HEAD|Office> 맨날 들어오시면
<HEAD|Office> 로그 확인하시나여?
<HEAD|Office> 나요?
<HEAD|Office> 확인하신다면 저는.. 덜덜..
<Seony> 글쎄요 그건 모르겠는데요
<HEAD|Office> 로그에서 저의 이름만쏙 뺴고싶군요
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 가만보면
<HEAD|Office> 써니님은 가만히 보고계시다가
<HEAD|Office> 임팩트있게 한마디씩 팍팍 날려주시네요
<Seony> 채팅을 끼고 살아서요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 역시 채팅의 상위 클래스단계군요
<HEAD|Office> 저처럼 주구장창떠드는 타입이 아니시군요
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그냥 이얘기 저얘기 그냥 막 떠드는 스타일이라.. ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 누군가가 로그 읽는것이 부담스러울때는, 채팅량을 늘려 로그 분량을 늘림으로서 로그 읽기를 귀찮게 만드는 방법이..
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오호
<HEAD|Office> 그런방법이..
<HEAD|Office> 로그 읽다가 지쳐서 못읽도록
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 앞으로 1시간은 더 떠들어야할거같군요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 채팅량을 늘릴 때는 '1.평소보다' 늘리는 것이 중요하고 '2.시시콜콜한 내용'이여야 해요. 절대로, 중요한 내용이나 흥미있는 내용이 들어가면 안되요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 시시콜콜한 이야기는 제가또 잘합니다
<sungyo> 절대로, 흥미 있는 내용은 금물이에요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 한분씩 불러서 인사드리고 ㅋ 안부를 물어볼까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 그러면 오지랖퍼 되겟죠...
<HEAD|Office> 하아... 써니님
<HEAD|Office> 포켓몬고
<HEAD|Office> 아시죠
<HEAD|Office> 그거 한국에서 풀렷답니다.. ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 해보셧어요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아 미국이지..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서는 이미 유행 끝나서요
<HEAD|Office> 써니님도 해보셧을까
<HEAD|Office> 만약 그러시다면 전에 말씀하셧던 폰게임은 취급안하신다던 가치관이 흔들리실텐데 ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 포켓몬고가 포켓몬도 늘리고, 개인대전도 넣고, 보스도 잡게 하고 그래야 했는데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 트레일러에 나온 기능들 아직도 구현이 안되었으니
<HEAD|Office> 해보긴햇는데
<HEAD|Office> 솔직히
<HEAD|Office> 컨텐츠가
<HEAD|Office> 좀 부족하긴한거같애요ㅕ
<DRACOKR> 클래시 오브 클랜은 몇년간 우려 먹었는데, 포켓몬고는 빨리 열기가 식네요
<HEAD|Office> 클래시오브클랜은
<HEAD|Office> 지금도 인기많아요 ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 9홀 갔더니 너무 시간을 잡아먹어서 그만뒀었죠 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 붐비치
<HEAD|Office> 간간히 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그것도 수퍼셀 에서 나온거 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 킬링 타임용으로 좋더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 요즘 저희동네 애들은 모바일 레전드 해요.
<HEAD|Office> 그거랑 리니지 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 모바일 레전드 저 아는동생이
<HEAD|Office> 매날 저한테
<HEAD|Office> 초대문자보내서..
<HEAD|Office> 차단시켜놈.. ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 여기서 전에보니까
<HEAD|Office> 리니지2 레볼루션 하시던분 계셧는데 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> 전 요즘 클래시 로얄. 이것도 재대로 하면 시간과 돈 퍼부어야 하는데, 그냥 클랜 안들어가고 한두겜만 하는 식으로 합니다.
<DRACOKR> 클래시 오브 클랜은 방치하다 문득 생각날때 할 수 있는 게임이 아니라서...
<sungyo> 노드측에서 MAC 주소나 IP주소가 바뀌었을 때 이를 서버측에 반영하고, 이를 서버가 가지고 있는 식의 기능을 구상하고 있는데 좋은 아이디어 없을까요
<sungyo> 사무실 내에 노드들이 이따금씩 인터페이스를 바꿔끼우거나 하면서 바뀌는 경우가 있는데 매번 기록해서 반영하기가 귀찮고, 바로바로 이럴 경우 서버에 보고하도록 해놓으면 될텐데 서버측에서 어떤 방식으로 받을지가 고민이네요. 노드측의 로그들을 서버가 받고 있기는 한데, 로그를 통해 왠지 인자값을 받는다는게 좀...ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아니면 해당 아이피권 내에서 옵저버를 돌릴까요.
<sungyo> .?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안ㄴ/disconnect
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 드디어 개발 용도로 사용하는 운영체제를 Ubuntu에서 Gentoo로 이전했습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데스크탑 소프트웨어는 어떤걸로 선택했어?
<Work^Seony> 그놈? KDE?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 개발용이라서 X-Window는 없습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 글쿠나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 X-Window 빌드 할 생각하면 시간이 엄청 날 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오래된 컴퓨터만 아니면 아주 오래 걸리진 않아
<Work^Seony> 내가 이번 젠투로 KDE를 쓰는 중인데 너무 맘에 들어서 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 KDE는 진짜 리눅스 처음 쓸 때쯤 잠깐 써본게 다네요..
<Work^Seony> 나도 아예 안써봤어.  예전에는 엄청 실망했었거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 무거운 프로그램을 그렇게 좋아하지도 않아서 안 끌리더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 무거운거 싫어하면 X 자체를 싫어하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여하튼 젠투는 겁나 마음에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 'locate' 명령어 쳤는데 'Command not found" 뜨는거 보고 감탄했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> eix랑 equery 명령어 사용법에 대해서 좀 익혀야할 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 있는데 없구나 ㅎㅎ 다 깔아야하네 ㅎㅎ 이 생각하면서요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 젠투 위키를 참고해야겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 젠투 위키가 정말 정리가 잘 되어 있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보는 내내 감탄할 정도로 정리가 잘 되어 있어서 편했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 설치기나 한번 써볼까 싶어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그리고 이렇게 설치가 빠를 줄 알았다면 주유소에서도 한번 설치해볼껄 그랬어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 2박 3일은 잡아야 하는 줄 알았거든요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스테이지1부터하면 오래 걸리는데,
<Work^Seony> 요즘처럼 3부터 하면 그렇게 오래는 안걸려
<Feren^IRCCloud> Stage 1부터 설치해도 재밌을 것 같습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 지금 Gentoo Wiki FAQ에서 안내하는 Stage 1 설치 방법은 살짝 편법 같이 보이더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 걍 똑같아.  단지 stage3에서 제공되는 패키지들을 다시 설치해야한다는 점만 다른 것 뿐이야
<Work^Seony> stage3에서 제공되는 것들이, gcc, glibc, perl, binutils 같은 아주 기본적인 툴들이거든
<Work^Seony> 얘네들을 걍 내 컴퓨터에서 다시 빌드하겠다는 정도만 다르지, 나머진 다 똑같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하.. 그렇군요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 사이 젠투를 4번 설치했는데 이젠 핸드북 없어도 설치할 수 있을 것 같네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 어려워보이지만 사실 자세히 보면 다른 배포판이랑 설치 순서는 비슷하니깐
<Work^Seony> 파티션 나누고 포맷하고 필수 패키지 설치하고, 커널 설치하고 부트로더 설치하면 끝
<Feren^IRCCloud> 인스톨러가 하는 일을 직접하는거일뿐이니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> 나는 기왕 하는거, 새로운 시대에 적응하기 위해서 systemd로 설치했어
<Work^Seony> 그 과정에서 핸드북에는 설명되어있지 않는 것들이 좀 있어서 그걸 블로그에 정리하려고 생각 중
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 프로파일 systemd로 설정하고, 커널에서 설정하고, 핸드북에서 systemd를 결정했을 때 해야 하는 작업들 따라 했는데 잘 안되길래 그냥 기본 init 쓰고 있습니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 맞아. 잘 안돼.  그래서 블로그에 정리를 좀 해둘려고.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 며칠 전에 "다시 작성하는 젠투 설치기" 글 보고 매일 매일 들락날락 하는데 안 올라오더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  오늘 쓸까 생각 중이야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 올라오면 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ 대체 뭐 때문에 전 안된건지 궁금합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 에러메시지는 기록했어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 딱히 기록은 안 했어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 내가 겪은게 같을지는 모르겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> DBus 에러 봤고, hostnamectl인가 그 명령어는 no such file인가 뜨더라고요
<Work^Seony> 비슷하네
<Work^Seony> util-linux circular dependencies는 못봤고?
<Work^Seony> 의존성이 무한루프를 도는 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 그건 못 봤습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> SystemD로 설치하고, "rc-update" 명령어 치다가 "아.. 나 뭐하지.."하면서 "systemctl" 불렀는데 안되더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그거 때문에 좀 고생 했는데 결국은 포기했죠..
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 시스템을 다 빌드하고나서 systemd를 하려고 했나보네
<Work^Seony> 첫 설치시 systemd로 선택하면 의존성 무한루프에 빠지거든
<Work^Seony> 그건 grub에서 systemd로 부팅하겠다는 줄을 추가시켜줘야하는데 그걸 안해서 그럴 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그건 했습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> grub_cmdline 말씀하시는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 맞아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주석 풀고 뒤에 집어 넣었어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 systemctl이라는 명령어가 작동을 안한다면, 그건 systemd가 제대로 빌드된게 아니란 소리야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 명령어 자체는 있는데.. 일을 안하더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> systemd 프로파일 잡고, "emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world"이런식으로 했었어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/ko
<Work^Seony> 명령어를 잘못친건 아니고?
<Work^Seony> 명령어 옵션
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 그건 아니에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> systemctl enable 정도로 테스트 했었거든요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말 나온김에 프로파일 변경해볼까요..?
<Work^Seony> 에러메시지가 있었으면 좋았을텐데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 systemd로 변경하고, uDN @world 해봐
<Work^Seony> 아 그 전에
<Work^Seony> pvuDN으로 해봐
<Work^Seony> 실제로 하기 전에 확인부터 해봐야지
<Feren^IRCCloud> "emerge -pvuDn @world"인가요?
<Work^Seony> n은 대문자야
<Work^Seony> pvuDN
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네, 잠시만요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 결과를 보여드릴까요?
<Work^Seony> 에러 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 딱히 에러랄껀 안 보입니다.
<Work^Seony> 패키지 몇 개 인스톨 해야한다 정도 메시지만 나오면, 그럼 문제 없는 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/5grVXWZL/
<Work^Seony> 문제 없네.  근데, 이거 한 번 해봐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 그럼 그냥 진행하겠습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤거요?
<Work^Seony> systemd를 진짜 해볼거면,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Work^Seony> emerge -C sys-fs/eudev 한다음,
<Work^Seony> 다시 emerge -pvuDN @world 해서 붙여봐바
<Feren^IRCCloud> 위 명령어는 어떤건가요?
<Work^Seony> eudev라는 패키지를 삭제하는 건데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그렇네요.. 삭제했습니다
<Work^Seony> 저거는 systemd에서 쓰면 충돌이 나는 패키지라 삭제되야돼
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ 그런다음 다시 pvuDN 해서 붙여봐바
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/IOhzI2hp/
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ 이제 block 되는 패키지가 안보이네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 문제 없는 것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 아까 붙여준 링크를 잘 보면,
<Work^Seony> blocks b라는 플래그가 붙는 패키지가 4개 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 안그래도 밑에 충돌이라고 떠있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 이건 eudev 때문에 충돌이 나는 패키지들을 설치하지 못하게 블락 시킨 패키지들인데, 패키지 설치 순서 때문에 eudev를 먼저 삭제하지 않으면 설치하다말고 에러가 생길 수 있거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하.. 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 먼저 eudev를 삭제해주는 작업을 선행으로 해주고,
<Work^Seony> 그런 다음 systemd 설치를 진행하면 문제가 없지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇다면 "emerge -uDN @world" 진행해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너는 q는 안붙이는구나 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> q가 컴파일 로그 안 보이는건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> emerge -uqDN @world 해볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 역시 USE 플래그 구성이 나랑은 많이 다르군
<Feren^IRCCloud> 빌드 될 동안 유로 트럭이나 하고 있어야겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 젠투 시작하면서 이 게임 다시 시작했거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 아직 글로벌 USE는 아예 뺐어요
<Work^Seony> 글로벌에 cjk랑 unicode 정도는 넣어줄만 해
<Work^Seony> cjk는 중국어/일본어/한국어 지원 플래그거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 넣어야겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이럴 줄 알았으면 아까 집어 넣고 --newuse 옵션이랑 같이 해서 돌릴 것 그랬네요..
<Work^Seony> 그리고 zsh를 쓰든 bash를 쓰든, bash-completion이랑 zsh-completion도 넣어줄만하고
<Work^Seony> 그럼 캔슬하고 다시 하면 되지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 캔슬해도 괜찮은가요?
<Work^Seony> 괜찮아
<Feren^IRCCloud> Ctrl +C로 인터럽트 낼게요
<Work^Seony> 그리고 내 경우는, vim을 주력으로 쓰다보니 vim-syntax도 글로벌에 넣어줬어
<Feren^IRCCloud> bash-completion, zsh-completion은 자동완성인 것 같은데 다른 패키지들이 그걸 쓰는 일이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 그걸 모르니까 넣어주는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 안 넣으면 특정 패키지는 자동 완성 지원이 안될려나요..?
<Work^Seony> 만약 지원해주는데 몰라서 못쓰면 아쉽잖아
<Work^Seony> 디폴트로 지원을 해주는지 안해주는지는 모르겠어.  아마 안해줄 거야.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넣어볼게요
<Feren^IRCCloud> "emerge -uqDN --new-use @world"하면 되죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헷갈리네요 아직은..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> N이랑 --new-use랑 같은 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그럼 아까 그 명령어 쓰면 되겠네요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 업데이트할 때는 항상 uDN은 세트로 묶어서 쓴다고 생각해
<Feren^IRCCloud> --update --deep --newuse
<Feren^IRCCloud> 의 줄임인가요?
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> man emerge 하면 다 나와
<Feren^IRCCloud> --with-bdeps=y도 같이 넣는게 좋겠죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 결론적으론 필요 없어도 빌드 단계에서는 필요 하니깐요.
<Work^Seony> 그건 나도 뭔지 모르겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 위키에서는 "하지만 모든 꾸러미를 의미하지 않습니다. 시스템에 있는 일부 꾸러미는 컴파일 및 빌드과정에 필요하지만 꾸러미의 설치가 끝나면 의존성은 더이상 필요치 않습니다. 포티지는 이를 빌드 의존성이라고 부릅니다. 갱신 주기때마다 이들을 포함하려면
<Feren^IRCCloud> --with-bdeps=y를 덧붙이십시오." 이렇게 소개하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 구동하는데 있어서는 필요 없으나, 빌드 단게에서 필요한 패키지를 뜻하는것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇구나...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 36개 중 9번째 패키지 진행 중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 시간에 잘 수 있겠죠.. 아마도? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  systemd가 뭐 컴파일하는데 오래 걸릴만한 것들은 없으니깐
<Feren^IRCCloud> i7-3720HQ, 4코어를 할당해줬으니 열심히 일해주겠죠..
<Work^Seony> grub 설정 바꾸고 grub 설치해주는거 잊지말고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ 근데 이제 12번째 처리하고 있네요..ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: SystemD 설치하고, 커널 재컴파일 후, GRUB 설정까지 마치고 재부팅했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 잘 돼?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 오오.. 잘 됩니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 간단하지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네트워크만 연결시키면 되네요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 dhcp잖아
<Work^Seony> systemctl enable dhcpcd 하면 되지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 네트워크 어댑터가 2개 물려 있는데 하나는 static으로 잡아야해서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> SystemD를 설치했으니 syslog-ng랑 cronie는 삭제해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 크론은 있어야할껄
<Feren^IRCCloud> systemd에 크론 기능이 있지 않나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 별론가요..?
<Work^Seony> 크론 기능이 있는지는 모르겠는데.  로깅이 있는 거겠지
<Work^Seony> 패키지를 찾아보니까,  systemd-cron이라고 따로 있네
<Feren^IRCCloud> SystemD에 타이머라고 해서 크론과 같은 기능을 하는 녀석이 있는걸로 기억하는데 아닌가보네요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 16.04에서도 크론은 따로 설치되어있네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 크론은 유지시켜야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내 젠투에 systemd-cron 설치하려고 pv 해보니까 뭔가 많이 나오네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 크론은 냅뒀습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오늘만 지나면 연휴에요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-26
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 안켰구나..
<drake_kr> 피곤헌 아침
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아이폰용 ssh client 쓰시는거 있나요
<drake_kr> Reflection 쓰고 있는데.. 무난하게 쓸만하네요
<Work^Seony> Terminus 씁니다.  제일 좋은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> Termius네요
<drake_kr> $20면 좀.. 하고 생각했는데 바로 밑에 있군요..
<drake_kr> 음 이제 xp는 좀 쓰기 힘든 시대가 됐군여..
<Work^Seony> 인제 역사 속으로 사라지는 버전이 됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 7으로 넘어가야지..
<DRACOKR> 10이 좋던데
<DRACOKR> 회사 사이트 방문자중 XP가 2.9%...
<Work^Seony> 저소득측이라고 추측해야하나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저소득층
<drake_kr> 2.9%면 굉장히 낮아졌네요...
<drake_kr> 한참 ie10 나왔을때 25% 넘었던걸로 기억하는데...
<DRACOKR> 학교일수도
<DRACOKR> 의외로 돌아가면 안바꾸는 사람들도 많구요
<DRACOKR> 즉 소프트나 os는 버전업을 해야해서 버전업하는게 아니라, 컴이 고장나서 바꾸면 버전업 하는거죠
<drake_kr> 저같은 사람도 다수 있겠죠
<drake_kr> Vm
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 저흰 곧 퇴근합니다.^^
<lexlove> 명절 잘 보내세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살면서 처음으로 코스트코 왔는데 겁나 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 타이어 바람 주입도 해주네요
<Seony> 미국 코스트코에서는 타이어 교체도 해주는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아맞다 예전에 형한테 들은 적 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 인제서야 인사드리네요
<razGon_i7> 새해 복많이 받으세요.
<razGon_i7> 요즘 멘탈이 좀 나가 있어서..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 새해 인사는 예전에 하셨었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 루나 뉴이어ㄹ
<Seony> 아 구정이군요...
<razGon_i7> 술대신 문명5를 부어라 마셧습니다.
<razGon_i7> 예
<razGon_i7> 모레에요.
<razGon_i7> 스팀이 엄청난 할인을 하는 바람에...ㅋ
<Seony> 문명5 재밌으신가보군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 예 나름 그냥 다 잊고 하기엔.
<razGon_i7> 다시 접속.
<razGon_i7> 저 노트북 샀어요. 새거.
<razGon_i7> 노트9.
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 노트북은
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 명가 제품이 좋은데..
<razGon_i7> http://prod.danawa.com/bridge/loadingBridge.html?cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10580&cate4=0&pcode=4787741&cmpnyc=EE128&safe_trade=4&fee_type=T&prod_type=T1&link_pcode=891850027&package=0&setpc=0
<razGon_i7> djeldy? HP??
<razGon_i7> 어디요?HP?
<drake_kr> 마이크로소프트라고..
<razGon_i7> geee
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> 서피스??
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 명가
<drake_kr> 서피스북이요
<razGon_i7> 사양이?
<razGon_i7> 마눌님은 윈도우 프로그램 돌려야 하는데.
<razGon_i7> 쿼드코어는 되야 되는데..
<Seony^MacPro> 저는 다음에 놋북 사게되면 이제 맥북 대신 델 XPS 15 살 거 같아요.  XPS 13 하나 있는데 굉장히 맘에 들거든요
<sungyo> ls
<sungyo> ㅡㅡ;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony^MacPro: 고주파음 문제는 어떤가요?
<Seony^MacPro> 난 잘 모르겠던데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 국내에서는 고주파음이랑 AS 문제 때문에 말이 좀 있더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 다음 노트북은 XPS 생각 중이거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 젠투를 깔아서 사용할려고요 흐흐
<Seony^MacPro> 나무위키에서 보긴 했는데, 난 잘 모르겠어
<Seony^MacPro> 일단 엄청 얇은데다 씨퓨 성능이 일단 좋고, 그래픽도 그 정도면 나쁘지 않고
<Seony^MacPro> 생긴건 맥북에어인데, 성능은 맥북프로 정도라고 보면 될 거 같아
<Seony^MacPro> 모니터도 레티나 급이고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번 신형인 9560 시리즈에서 가격이 좀 오른게 아쉽더라고요
<Seony^MacPro> 난 새거 사려면 3년 후에나... ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 소니 바이오 듀오 11를 쓰는데, 뭐..나름 노트북에 터치화면도 지원 되고 공부하면서 필기하고 하는데는 좋더라구요.
<sungyo> 그런데 왠지, 소니 물건이라 하드웨어가 믿음이 안가요.
<Seony^MacPro> 소니가 바이오 사업 접은지 오래되지 않았나요?
<Seony^MacPro> 2014년 3월에 접었군요
<sungyo> 아마 그 즈음에 생산된 물건일꺼에요. 태블릿 피시 식으로 좀  시범격으로 만들어진 물건이라 AS 기사들도 손에 익숙치가 않고
<sungyo> 그렇게 저에게 노트북을 소개시켜준 동기 학생의 노트북은 AS 센터에서 분해되어 사라졌죠.
<drake_kr> Xps?
<Seony^MacPro> 델에서 만든 놋북입니다.  https://namu.wiki/w/DELL%20XPS%20%EC%8B%9C%EB%A6%AC%EC%A6%88?from=XPS%2015#s-3.3
<Seony^MacPro> 맥북에어 수준의 얇기에, 맥북 프로 수준의 성능을 갖고있어요
<drake_kr> 서피스도...
<drake_kr> 일단 hyper v 3개가 원활하게 돌더라고요
<Seony^MacPro> 서피스는 가격이 비싸지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 서피스4는 맼붘 수준이요
<drake_kr> 서피스북이
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드가 달려있어서...
<Seony^MacPro> xps도 그래픽카드 달려있긴한데 가격이 그 정도까진 아니거든요.  그래서 굉장히 맘에 들어요.  리누스도 쓴다고 해서 유명하기도 하죠.
<drake_kr> $4000 넘죠..
<drake_kr> 전 xps 써본지 10년 넘어가네요...
<drake_kr> 13인치 fhd
<drake_kr> 2007년에..
<Seony^MacPro> xps 15인치 모델은 gtx 1050 달리긴 했는데, 옵션이 그럭저럭 쓸만한 수준이 1399부터라서 괜찮아요
<Seony^MacPro> 애플 제품 더 이상 안사기로 마음 먹게되서... 3년 후 제 놋북은 아마 xps로 살 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 그래도 서피스 휴대성이랑 성능이 다른 노트북을 압도해서...
<drake_kr> 근데 어떻게 아플의 마수에서 벗어나셨나요
<Seony^MacPro> 음... 스펙 보니까 성능은 오히려 xps가 더 낫네요
<Seony^MacPro> 이번에 나온 맥북프로 보고 너무 실망해서요
<Seony^MacPro> 맥OSX의 완성도도 너무 떨어져가고,
<Seony^MacPro> 개인적으로 집에서 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대에, 연탄맥이라고 불리우는 맥프로를 쓰는 중인데,
<Seony^MacPro> 얘네들도 솔직히 좀 실망이 컸어요
<drake_kr> 요쎄미리가 전성기인가요...
<Seony^MacPro> 그러다 제 자신이 너무 애플 종속적이 되간다고 느끼게 되고,
<Seony^MacPro> 앞으론 뭘 사도 애플 제품만 사야하는 처지를 보다보니, 이래선 안되겠다고 생각들더라구요...
<drake_kr> 소니나 애플이나..
<Seony^MacPro> 무조건 오픈소스 기반이어야한다 라고 생각하게 됐죠...
<drake_kr> 독자규격 극혐
<Seony^MacPro> 이번에 삼성에서 나온 기어 S3를 사게되면서 이런 제 생각이 절정을 찍었죠
<Seony^MacPro> 뭐 어차피 애플 제품 아니니까, 애플 제품과 연동을 기대하면 안되는걸 알고 사긴 했는데요, 그런걸 보면서 아 애플와치를 샀었어야했나 하고 생각하게되고,
<Seony^MacPro> 이게 결국은, 또 애플 제품을 사야만 하는 건가 하는 생각까지 하게 만든거죠...
<Seony^MacPro> 난 그냥 기어 S3의 디자인이 마음에 들었던 것 뿐인데...
<drake_kr> 애플워치 $40k.....
<Seony^MacPro> 그러다보니, 걍 좀 사는데 도움되는 물건 몇개 사는데, 이런 것마저 모조리 애플 것만 사야하는 지경에 이르렀다고 느끼게 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 폰은 계속 아이폰 쓸듯 해요
<Seony^MacPro> 지금 쓰는 애플제품이 고장날 때까지만 쓰고, 이후에는 애플꺼 안살려구요
<Seony^MacPro> 아 저도 폰은 정말 어쩔 수 없겠더라구요
<Seony^MacPro> 안드로이드 폰들이 하나같이 맘에 드는게 없어서...
<drake_kr> 윈도우폰은
<drake_kr> 블루스크린 뜨면 CD 넣으라고..
<Seony^MacPro> 윈도우폰은... 마소에서 이미 버린 자식 아니었나요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 넣을데가 있어야 넣지 ㅜㅡ
<drake_kr> 뭔가 너무 많은걸 하다보니..
<drake_kr> 벤더 구하는게 쉽지 않은데..
<Seony^MacPro> 요즘 KDE를 주력 데탑으로 쓰면서 맥이랑 이래저래 많이 비교를 하고있는데, 요즘 KDE 5 플라즈마 엄청 좋더라구요
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 저도 그건데..
<Seony^MacPro> 생각보다 많이 가벼워졌고, 소프트웨어 품질도 좋고...
<Seony^MacPro> 예전에 kde 3, 4 시절에 몇 번 써보고 너무 실망해서 안썼거든요
<drake_kr> 에이
<Seony^MacPro> 이번에 처음 써봤는데 너무 맘에 들어서 앞으로 계속 쓸 거 같아요
<drake_kr> 전 소프트웨어 품질은 잘 모르겠습니다
<drake_kr> 어차피 떠있는건 konsole뿐이라서!
<Seony^MacPro> ㅋㅋ 뭐 그정도면 됐죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 오늘 집 가서 젠투에 KDE 한 번 설치해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살짝 구경하고 스냅샷으로 돌아가면 되니깐요, ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> rss 리더 그 뭐더라... Akregator인가 하는 것도 괜찮고, xca도 맘에 들고,
<Seony^MacPro> vim-qt도 이미 만들어져있고...
<Seony^MacPro> Kate야 뭐 워낙 유명하고..
<drake_kr> Kdevelop은 좀 어때요?
<Seony^MacPro> 근데 제가 워낙 아이튠즈에 익숙해져서 그런가, 음악 플레이어만큼은 아이튠즈 따라올 게 없어보이네요
<Seony^MacPro> Kdevelop은 제가 vim파라 설치만 해보고 아직 써보진 못했는데요, 나무위키 말로는 현존하는 리눅스 IDE중에서는 가장 완성도가 높다고 하네요
<sungyo> 호오..
<Seony^MacPro> https://namu.wiki/w/KDE
<drake_kr> 리눅스 ide중에는 xemacs라는게 있다죠?
<Seony^MacPro> 이맥스 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 걔는 ide가 아니라 운영체제 아니었나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흐.. qt creator 잘 나가니 kdevelop도 덩달아 잘 나가나보네요
<drake_kr> 전 요즘 gui는 qt creator만 쓰는거 같네요
<Seony^MacPro> 암튼 제 생각보다 너무 맘에 들어서, iMessage 제외하고는 KDE를 주력으로 써도 딱히 불편하진 않은 거 같아요
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우가 좋아요
<Seony^MacPro> 다만, 캘린더 프로그램이 좀 문제가 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저 제가 잘 몰라서 그런데, vi가 활용도가 그만큼... 높나요?
<Seony^MacPro> 이메일 클라이언트 좀 맘에 드는걸 찾고싶은데 없네요
<drake_kr> 회사에서 쓰는 몇몇 장비에 리눅스가 좀 편해서 쓰는거지..
<Seony^MacPro> vi 없이 리눅스 사용이 가능하신가요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 네
<sungyo> 그러니까, IDE 측면에서요.
<drake_kr> 요즘은 nano도 있어요
<Seony^MacPro> IDE로서 vi는 좀 부족하긴 하죠.
<sungyo> 아.. 그런 의미에서의 질문이 아니고, 네. IDE  측면에서 활용도가 높은지가 궁금해서요..
<Seony^MacPro> vi를 ide처럼 쓰려고 노력은 많이 해봤는데요, 뭐 아무래도 vi는 프로그래밍 에디터 수준이라...
<drake_kr> Vi가 강력한건 맞는데.. 웬지 emacs보다는 좀 덜한거 같고
<Seony^MacPro> 음... *nix계열 운영체제에서 editor war라고 불릴만큼 활용도는 높지않나요?
<Seony^MacPro> vim vs emacs로 허구헌날 싸움질해대는데...
<sungyo> 결국 vi도 활용도를 높이려면 플러그인을 밀어넣어야 하고, 그러면 .vimrc 편집 수준을 벗어나니, 결국 IDE 설치해서 쓰는 것과 큰 차이가 없나 싶어서요.
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 기본셋이라고 하자니, vim은 기본이 아니고
<drake_kr> Nano가 요즘 치고 올라오는거 같애요
<Seony^MacPro> 제 vimrc는 200라인 좀 넘는데, 그 정도로 플러그인 갖다붙여써도 속도가 빠르다는게 장점이죠...
<drake_kr> 우분투 대다수 매뉴얼도 nano를 베이스로 설명하는거 같구요
<Seony^MacPro> nano가 요즘 syntax highlighting 지원이 좋더라구요
<drake_kr> 일단 걔는 기본설치가 full버전이라서
<drake_kr> 범접이 좀 힘들어요
<Seony^MacPro> sungyo, IDE를 설치해서 쓰는 거랑 vim 쓰는 거랑 가장 중대한 차이는요, IDE는 각자 다른 컴퓨터마다 설치를 해야하고, 환경설정도 일일히 다 해줘야하지만, vim은 .vimrc 하나만 있으면 윈도우/맥/리눅스 전부 다 동일한 환경을 구성할 수 있어요
<sungyo> .vimrc 편집 수준에서의 활용범위야 환영인데,
<drake_kr> 근데 누가 뭐래도 ide는 visual studio입니다
<sungyo> 뭐..그 왜에도 이런 저런 플러그인들이 많이 나오길래 저는 그런것까지 포함하시는 말씀인가 했거든요.
<Seony^MacPro> 네 플러그인 다 포함해서 하는 얘기에요
<Seony^MacPro> 플러그인이라고해봐야 git 명령어 하나만 있으면 다 해결이 되거든요
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 그 범위를 포함하신 말씀이신거죠?
<Seony^MacPro> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 전.. 입문자한테는 nano를 추천하고 있어요
<Seony^MacPro> 심지어 서블라임텍스트의 ctrl/cmd+d 기능까지도 vim에서 플러그인으로 쓰고있죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ??
<Seony^MacPro> 무슨 기능인지는 여기서... https://www.sublimetext.com/
<sungyo> 블록 카피?
<drake_kr> Vi라는게 있고 emacs라는게 있단다. 그건 마우스 잡기 귀찮을때 쓰도록 하렴..
<sungyo> 블록카피가 되요?
<Seony^MacPro> 뭐 또 IDE처럼, 함수명/변수명 자동완성이라던가, 실시간 문법체크라던가 하는 것들도 vim에서 플러그인으로 간단하게 해결이 됩니다
<Seony^MacPro> 네 되요
<sungyo> +_+
<sungyo> 헛.....
<sungyo> "vim으로 대동단결"이란 말이 그냥이 아니구만요.
<drake_kr> 마우스 있으면 qt creatior 씁시다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> 제 vimrc 파일: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qpv0ypxnd1ajp00/vimrc?dl=0
<Seony^MacPro> CLI 버전을 스크린샷 찍으면 이렇게 나오네요 https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ueqkk6z1cxmtu5/Screenshot%202017-01-26%2000.05.56.png?dl=0
<Seony^MacPro> 참고로 gVim이나 MacVim으로 띄워도 똑같습니다...
<sungyo> 헉
<sungyo> 스니팻이라 해야 하나, 그런것도 지정해서 쓰시나요?
<sungyo> 키워드넣고 탭 누르면 알아서 클래스나 매소드 틀 잡아주고 뭐 그런거요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 자동완성요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 함수명/변수명 자동완성하는 플러그인도 씁니다
<sungyo> 음.. 자동완성이라 해야 하나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스니펫 플러그인도 있는거 같은데 저는 프로그래머가 아니라서 그 정도까진 필요없다보니 저는 안씁니다
<sungyo> 사용자 지정 키워드.
<sungyo> 아.
<sungyo> 감사합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> Vim snippet 플러그인 검색하니까 많이 나오네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 제 스샷에는 ctag 패널이 꺼진 상태에서 찍혔네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 키면 변수명 함수명 등등 쭉 나열해주긴하는데 저는 그 정도까진 안써서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> mirror.vim이라고해서, 파일을 저장했을 때 지정한 위치로 scp 날려주는 플러그인을 가장 애용합니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> ircCloud^Seony: 헐 겁나 편하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집 가서 설치해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 제가 아는 vim이 그 vim이 아닌가보구만유.  ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Emacs 유저들은 저거보다 훨씬 심해요
<drake_kr> 2017년 새해 복 많이 받으시죠
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 님도 2017년 한해 하시는이 모두 잘 풀리시고 건강하시고 행복한 한해 되시길 바랍니다 (__)
<test> ?
 * SunGyo ??
<SunGyo> .
<SunGyo> 혹시 제가 말씀드린적 있나요? 10년전에 하이텔에서 알고 지내시던 분을 페이스북에서 만났다구요.
<DarkCircle> 이 방은 ... 왠지 다들 뇌물 한번씩 받아본 분위기인거 같아  ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> =3 =3 =3
<SunGyo> 네?
<HolyKnight> http://www.mobiinside.com/kr/2017/01/25/developerlife_7/
<SunGyo> 손으로 써가며...
<SunGyo> 자로 갑니다!
<HolyKnight> https://ryanpark91.github.io/software-master/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-27
<sungyo> 조용하네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<ianychoi> 설 연휴는 조용한 것도 재미가.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-28
<ViTZrO> 음력 1/1 입니다
<ViTZrO> 새해복 많이 받으십시오!
<hello> 안녕하세요 :)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> http://blog.naver.com/mycool/220882641655
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/178016
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-29
<ircCloud^Seony> 홀녀님 글들의 상당수는 해외취업에 관한 글이군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 뭐먹지
<ianychoi> 술 먹어야죠 ㅎ
<darwinbro> hi
<darwinbro> hi
<darwinbro> hello
<darwinbro> no one here??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<drake_kr> 키보드에 pgup pgdn이 없으니 상당히 불편하군요
<drake_kr> ianychoi: 오픈스택도 주류커뮤니티가 되는건가요
<drake_kr> 치킨..
<drake_kr> 치킨을 먹어야겠다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 명절 보내시느라 조용하군요 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<youngbin> 혹시 snapcraft 로 입력기 패키징 해 보신분 계시나요?
<drake_kr> 게임하느라..
<drake_kr> (데스크탑 안 켜고 게임 하려는 준비)
<ianychoi> drake_kr, 아 그 주류라면... 저만 술 좋아하는 듯요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 술 별로 안좋아함!!
<ianychoi> 좋아하는 것과 잘 마시는 건 다르죠.. 즐기는 것도 다를 듯한데..... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://drmeth.com/# 자자 악마의 게임
<samahui_TpC> 새해 복 많이들 받으세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-22
<autowiz_> 17.04 가 벌써 업데이트 기간 이지났군요
<autowiz_> 1년인줄 알고 있었는데 부랴부랴 업데이트 중입니다 .ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 18.04 코드네임 좋네요 바이오닉 비버~ ㅎㅎ 뭔가 만화책에 나오는 영웅 캐릭 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 18.04 나올 때 되니 드는 생각은, "이제 내년되면 14.04 서버들 업그레이드 해야하는구나" 하는 한숨 뿐이군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 톰켓이나 자바 웹앱 쪽이 좀 귀찮을 수 있겠더라구요 ㅜㅜ 서니님은 별로 안만지시겠지만 윈도우즈 서버 쪽도  마찬가지 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 버젼차이가 많이 나면 문제가 솔찮게 나와서요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 다행히 저희는 톰캣이랑 윈도우 서버를 운영하지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 바큘라로 OS 통째로 백업 할려면 어떤준비를 해야하나요? 좀 급하게 OS 떠놓을 일이 생겨서요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 직접 찾아보고 공부해봐야 하는데 막 정신이 없습니다 ㅜㅜ 어제 잠도 몇시간 못자서ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 서버를 잠시 중단해도 되는 서버면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 차라리 클론질라 쓰시는 게 나아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게 아니라면, 제 경우는 그냥 / 를 백업합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 바큘라는, 마운트된 하드디스크는 백업해주지 않기 때문에 별도로 추가하셔야해요.  근데 바큘라 안써보셨으면, 초반에 할 일 엄청 많은데요
<autowiz_> 바큘라 는 OS 복원정도의 일이생기면 어떤식으로 진행되나요? 기본OS 를 복구머신에 설치하고 , 바큘라 클라이언트 설치하고 파티션 복구하는 정도인가요?
<autowiz_> 역시 그렇겠지요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 자주 쓰던 클론질라로 해야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래는 BMR이라고해서 baremetal recovery라는게 있거든요... 근데 그게 유료 플러그인이라 저희는 쓰다가 해지했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이론적으로는 / 를 백업하면 통째로 백업이 되니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 복구하는 과정에서 우분투 데탑 씨디 넣어서 바큘라 클라이언트 설치하고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기서 복구를 하는 식이었죠... 바큘라는 복구지점은 아무데나 지정할 수 있거든요
<autowiz_> 아하 라이브 시디가 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 /mnt/를 복구포인트로 지정하고 복구하면, /dev 같은건 없으면 부팅시 알아서 만들어주니깐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 옛날에 해봐서 확실하지 않은데 요즘도 /dev 없으면 알아서 생성해주지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아참 한 가지 빼먹은게, 복구가 완료되면 재부팅하기 전에 chroot 해서 grub 씌워줘야합니다
<autowiz_> grub 이야 뭐 설치해주면 되지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이렇게 하면 두 가지 좋은 점은,
<autowiz_> 재부팅 했을 때 /dev 가   비어 있더도 예~~ 전에는 괜찮았던거 같은데 요즘은 그안에 무슨 파일들이 있는거 같더라구요 . 이게 그냥 OS 가 마운트하는거라서 안에 하드웨어 로 가는 링크같은게 부팅할때마다 생성될줄 알았는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 클론질라는 일단 서버를 클론질라로 부팅해야하므로 서비스가 중단되고,
<autowiz_> 안됐던것도 같습니다. 저도 이마저도 오래되서 확실하지가 않네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하드디스크의 용량이 다르면 복원이 안된다는 점이 있죠
<autowiz_> 그래서 전에 한번 다른하드큰 컴에 복구를 하고
<autowiz_> 다시 파티션을 리사이징하고
<autowiz_> 다시 클론질라를 떠서 부었었습니다. ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 바큘라를 이용하는 점의 한 가지 단점이라면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 기존에 운영하시던 분이면 상관이 없는데, 그게 아니라면 설정해줘야하는 게 엄청 많아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 바큘라가 운영은 쉽지만, 다르게 말하자면 운영 전에 할 게 엄청 복잡합니다.
<autowiz_> 그래도 자동백업이 사고를 예방하는 지름길이니까 하는게 맞겠지요? ㅎㅎ 다음달에 시간날때 세팅 해봐야겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 블로그 참고하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네~ 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래도 백업엔 바큘라만한 게 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 정말로 아예 신경을 안쓰고 살아도 될 정도거든요
<naju> 안녕하세요 도움이 필요해서 왔습니다.
<naju> 우분투 설치후에 한글키보드 사용설정후에 키보드에서 키를 누르고 있으면 연속입력이 안되는 문제가 있습니다.
<naju> 우분투 설치후에 한글 사용을 위해서 input method를 fcitx나 nimf를 설치하는 과정중에서
<naju> 처음에는 input method때문에 문제가 있는것으로 의심을 했습니다.
<naju> 그래서 다른 input method로 바꿔도 문제는 동일합니다.
<naju> 여러차례 깔았다가 지웠다가를 반복하면서 확인해보니
<naju> 우분투를 깔다보니 apt install fcitx 설치후에 Settings - Lanauge Support에서
<naju> 언어팩을 설치하시겠습니까? 메세지창이 뜨고 언어팩을 설치후에
<naju> 키보드 키 연속입력이 안되고 있습니다.
<naju> 우분투상의 문제인가 싶어서 elementary os loki를 설치해봐도 동일합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그러고보면 저도 스페이스바 외엔 연속입력을 해본 적이 없네요...
<naju> 그래서 virtualbox를 설치하고 virtualbox에서 우분투를 설치하고 fcitx를 설정해봤는데
<naju> 동일한 우분투이미지에 설치도 동일하게 했는데 virtualbox에 설치된 우분투에서는
<naju> 문제없이 키보드 키를 누르고 있으면 연속입력이 됩니다.
<naju> 어떤 부분을 찾아보면 문제를 해결하는데 접근할수 있을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어 한글 다 똑같은 거죠?
<naju> 네 영어한글 동일합니다
<naju> 언어팩 설치전에는 연속입력이 됩니다
<naju> virtualbox위에 우분투를 설치해서 해보면 virtualbox상에서 돌아가는 우분투에는 문제가 없습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 맨 마지막 스샷 한 번 보고 확인해보세요. https://askubuntu.com/questions/597375/keys-are-not-working-properly-in-ubuntu-14-04-long-key-press-only-working
<naju> 저도 키보드 설정때문인가 생각이 들어서 저렇게 설정을 바꿔보기도 했는데 저 설정때문에 그런건 아니었습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 스페이스바도 연속 키입력이 안되나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 우분투 공식 도움말 https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-repeat-keys.html 여기에는 위에 스샷이랑 비슷하긴 한데...
<naju> 모든 키 연속입력이 언어팩 설치후에 안되고 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 노트북이에요 데스크탑이에요?
<naju> 데스크탑입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 데스크탑이라니 제 예상과는 좀 다르네요... 일단 가상환경 제외한 모든 리눅스 배포판에서 동일한 증상이 나온다면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 결국 현재 사용 중인 키보드가 뭔가 리눅스 커널에서 지원하는 것과 맞지않는다는 얘긴데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 가상환경이라면 표준 하드웨어를 사용할테니, 지금 현재 쓰시는 키보드나 관련 하드웨어가 뭔가 다르다라는 추측 외엔 떠오르는게 없네요...
<naju> 그러면 혹시 지금 virtualbox 키보드 입력은 동작을 하고 데스크탑 키보드 입력은 연속 입력이 안되는데
<naju> virtualbox 우분투 키보드와 데스크탑 키보드 설정을 비교해서 볼수 있는 방법은 없을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마도 우분투 설정에 하드웨어가 있을 거에요... 거기서 어떤 키보드인지 확인 가능할 거에요
<naju> 키보드 하드웨어만으로 생각하기가 어려운건 다른분도 저랑 동일한 데스크탑에 마우스 키보드를 사용하시는데 그쪽은 문제가 없습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 잠시 와이프와 산책을...
<samahui_ws> 제어판 키보드에서 키 배치를 바꿔보세요
<naju> 일단 /etc/default/keyboard 파일로 비교해서 연속키입력이 가능한 virtualbox ubuntu로 설정해봐도
<naju> 입력이 안되서 키보를 다른것으로 바꿔봐도 상황은 동일하고
<naju> 원인을 찾는데 좀 시간이 걸릴껏 같습니다
<naju> 도움 주셔서 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 감기 조심하세요~~~
<ffd> 여러분 개발자 애들 대대적으로 욕하는 애있는데 테러좀합시다 https://blog.naver.com/yotyty3/221169261776
<ffd> https://blog.naver.com/yotyty3/221169261776 이글이에요 읽어보시고 솔직하게 댓글 달아보세요
<soyeomul> 엇 제가 살아있네요
<soyeomul> 한글 입력기 나비에 새소식 없나요 이를테면 wayland 패치했어요 뭐 이런거요..
<soyeomul> 나비 wayland 패치될때까지 빈낚시대로 세월이나 낚을까요 소여물도 주면서..
<soyeomul> 내일 소 백마리 백신 접종해야해서 이만 자러 가볼께요;;
<soyeomul> 모두들 좋은 밤 되시어요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 나베는 14년도 이후로 새 커밋이 없네요... https://github.com/choehwanjin/nabi
<drake_kr> 나베!!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 아 나베가 아니고 나비 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/22/linus-torvalds-declares-intel-fix-for-meltdown-spectre-complete-and-utter-garbage/
<bridgebot> <draco> 인텔에도 뽀큐 날리시는 토발즈형님
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-23
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 우분투 셧다운 될때 reached tartget shutdown 이라는 메시지가 나오면서 멈추는현상땜에 골치아프네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 켜질때도 그렇고 꺼질때도 그렇고 중간중간에 reached target blah blah 메시지가 뜨느데 . 이게 해당타겟에 막 도착했다는 말일까요 ? 타겟에 대한 처리가 끝났다는 뜻일까요?
<Work^Seony> 글씨를 해석만 해보자면, 목표 셧다운에 도달했다 라는 의미니까, 셧다운 다 됐다는 뜻 아닌가 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 켜질때나 꺼질때 로그뒤져보면서 연구좀 해봐야 할거같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> sh 스크립트 파일에서 한줄이 너무 길때 줄 끝에서 쓰는 \ 기호는
<autowiz_> # 으로 주석처리 보다 먼저 있나봅니다 .  대충 줄앞에다가 # 만 줬더니 에러가 나네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 추우니까 크롬북 켜기 실네여
<soyeomul> 폰으로 접속했어요 아녕하세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 엇 회장님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 하루 세번은 산챕을 해줘야 살거같
<soyeomul> ㄷ
<soyeomul> 어요
<soyeomul> 폰 참 빡시네요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 걸어가면서 타이핑 하시면 앞 못봅니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 조심하시길 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 넹 잠시 나갑니다 존 하루되서요~~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 오후 3시 되어가는데 영하 11도..
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 엄청 춥네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 추우면 공기 맑고, 안추우면 미세먼지 한가득이고....정말 날씨 짜증나네요
<autowiz_> 으따 바쁩니다  ㅜㅜ 완전 정신이 하나도 없네요
<autowiz_> 일본에서는 핸드폰보면서 걸어다가 사람끼리 부딧히는 경우가 자주 있다고 합니다. 심지어 그렇게 부딧힌것 때문에 폭행으로 이어져서 경찰서 가는경우가 급증하고 있다는 기사를 봤습니다.
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 망할 짱깨;;
<soyeomul> 이야 베트남 멋있네요
<soyeomul> 축구 불모지로 생각했었는데 이라크/카타르 꺾고 하는거 보니깐.. 참 달라보이네요
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 회의 때문에 새벽같이 출근했는데... 졸음이 솔솔~ 쏟아지네요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-24
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<HolyKnight> 플스4프로 얼마전에
<HolyKnight> 샀는데 게임 추천 부탁드립니다
<HolyKnight> 장르 가리지 않습니다
<Work^Seony> 뭐 플4 처음 입문하셨으면 독점작부터 해봐야겠죠
<Work^Seony> 라스트 오브 어스 해보세요.  언차티드는 시리즈가 너무 길어서 좀 질릴 수 있으니..
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 앗 전 언챠티드 추천하려고 했는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로는 언차티드가 더 좋았지만, 라오어는 루리웹에서 워낙 우주명작으로 떠받들어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 언차티드 4의 감성을 느끼려면 1,2,3편을 전부 다 하고나야 좀 이해가 되거든요...
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 이제 고전반열로 올라섰지만 gta도 재밌습니다.
<Work^Seony> gta는 독점작이 아니잖아요
<Work^Seony> 홀녀님이 게임 처음하시는 분도 아니고...
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유명한 게임은 이미 다 해보셨을테니, 플4프로 사셨으면 독점작으로...
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 게임을 플스만 하다보니 다 플스게임 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 플4프로, 엑원엑스, 스위치 다 있는데 엑원만 하게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 결제가 편해서 그런 것도 있고... 엑원엑스 구입 이후로는 하드웨어 성능 때문에 더 그렇게 되는군요...
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 엑원엑스가 4K대응하는기기인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네... 4k 60fps
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 4K를 한번도 보지 못해서... 정말 대단한가요??
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> Full HD도 대단하다고 생각되는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너도 4k 티비가 없어서 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ  전 그냥 모든 게임을 60프레임으로 즐길 수 있는 것으로 만족합니다
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 아....
<HolyKnight> 페르소나5와 용과같이는 할만할까유?
<HolyKnight> 라오어도 해봐야겠네유
<Work^Seony> 둘 다 평이 좋아서 할만할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 저도 세일하면 사려고 세일 기다리고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 페르소나5는 턴제 rpg인데 제가 그걸 별로 안좋아해서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 눈깔이 썩어서 20프레임과 30프레임 차이도 못 느낍니다
<Work^Seony> 저도 그랬는데, 60프레임만 하다보면 화면 뚝뚝 끊기는게 눈에 들어오더라구요
<drake_kr> Mp3도 96k 넘는거 구분 못하고요
<HolyKnight> 아하
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> mp3 128k vs 320k ..
<drake_kr> 중저음만 빵빵 때려주면 음질 좋다고 생각하는 막귀입니다
<drake_kr> 언제쯤 나오려나요.. nvidia 차세대..
<drake_kr> 막눈이어서 좋은건.. 카트라이더 하는데 내장그래픽이면 충분하다는거..
<ircCloud^Seony> HolyKnight: 혹시 스토리 좋은 게임 좋아하시면, 비욘드 투 소울즈 해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로 많이 몰입해서 했던 게임입니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐리웃의 유명 여배우인 엘렌 페이지가 모션캡쳐 및 캐릭터로 등장했는데, 워낙 주인공의 인생이 불쌍해서 드라마 보듯 했어요.  다만 게임 평가는 좀 극과 극입니다...
<HolyKnight> 오오...
<HolyKnight> 어드벤쳐같은건가유 한번 알아볼게요
<HolyKnight> 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 스토리 게임이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 조작할 건 별로 없는데, 스토리 분기가 많이 나뉘는 그런 게임이에요
<HolyKnight> 아비주얼노블
<HolyKnight> 같ㅇㄴ건가유
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 근데 비쥬얼 노블이라고하기엔 그것보단 조작이 많아요
<HolyKnight> 네 알아볼게요 아하
<HolyKnight> 근데
<HolyKnight> 혹시 그거 아시나유
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임가격이 싸니까 싼맛에 해볼만 할 거에요
<HolyKnight> 남자가 주인공인데
<HolyKnight> 정신일ㅇㅎ을때
<HolyKnight> 무슨 퍼즐푸듯이 오르는게임
<HolyKnight> 같은거 하는게임아시나유
<ircCloud^Seony> 정신 잃을 때 퍼즐 푸듯 오른다라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 오른다라는게 뭘 오른다는 얘기에요?
<HolyKnight> 아
<HolyKnight> 캐서린?
<HolyKnight> 단어가 나오는것같던디
<HolyKnight> 오르는건
<ircCloud^Seony> 캐서린은 약간 좀 야겜으로 포장된 겜이죠 ㅎㅎ 남자 안나올 거에요
<HolyKnight> 아케이드처럼
<HolyKnight> 캐서린
<HolyKnight> 맞나유?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아닐 거에요
<HolyKnight> 오르는건 아케이드저럼 구조같은거
<ircCloud^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%BA%90%EC%84%9C%EB%A6%B0(%EA%B2%8C%EC%9E%84)
<ircCloud^Seony> 캐서린은 이런 게임...
<HolyKnight> 맞춰가면서 오르는거
<HolyKnight> 본녀가
<HolyKnight> 기억한게임
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 맞을 거 같네요
<HolyKnight> 맞네유 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 잠잘때마다였구나
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이건 이전세대 게임이라 플4에서는 안돌아가고, 여기 제작사에서 캐서린 같은 형태의 게임을 제작 중이라고 하는 거 같아요
<HolyKnight> 퍼즐어드밴처네
<HolyKnight> 아
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 혹시 다크소울 같은 어려운 게임은 안좋아하시나요?
<HolyKnight> 아
<ircCloud^Seony> 소울류 좋아하시면 블러드본도 꼭 해봐야하는 게임이긴 하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 블러드본도 플4 독점겜이라...
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ircCloud^Seony> 호러겜 싫어하시면 절대 사지마시구요
<HolyKnight> 호러겜
<HolyKnight> 이미 중고로 사서 시작했어유
<HolyKnight> 던 힐이었나
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그거 재밌어보이긴 하더라구요...
<HolyKnight> 초반이에유 친구들이 산장같은데서 뭐하는...
<HolyKnight> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 비욘드 투 소울즈가 게임 진행은 그런 형태에요.
<HolyKnight> 아
<ircCloud^Seony> 단지 내용은 호러랑 거리가 아주 멀어요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 특이한 여자의 일생에 관한 얘기죠
<HolyKnight> 아
<ircCloud^Seony> 블러드본은... 다크소울 제작사에서 만들어서 어렵기로는 다크소울처럼 어렵고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 분위기로는... 마녀 할머니 낫 들고 모가지 따고 그래요
<ircCloud^Seony> 내장 뽑고 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> rsync 로 A 서버에서 B 서버로 파일을 가져오는경우가 있는데
<autowiz> 다시 말씀올리겠습니다. B 서버에서 A 서버의 파일을 rsync 로 가져오는경우가 있는데 . A 서버의 root 권한 파일이라
<autowiz> A 계정에 sudo NOPASSWD 를 걸어놓고 rsync 명령에서 --rsync-path='sudo rsync' 로 쓰니까 되긴 되는데 좀 불편한거 같습니다.
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 위같은 경우에 혹시 A 서버 에 접속할때  인증서를 이용해서 바로 root 계정으로 로그인 (scp,rsync) 하는게
<autowiz> 조금 보안상 적절치 않은 선택인지 , 다들 그렇게 하시는지 궁금합니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 로그인을 꼭 해야한다면 패스워드보단 그래도 인증서 사용해서라도 로그인하면 그나마 좀 낫죠
<ircCloud^Seony> sshd_config 잘 손보면 꽤 괜찮습니다
<autowiz> 지금 저같은경우는 백업 받을때만 쓰는구간이라 손으로 입력하는게 귀찮고 자동화가 안되서 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/59KTt30Y/
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 우리 위키가.. 정비중이구나..
<drake_kr> 음.. 누클레오 써보신분 계신가요
<bridgebot> <dry8r3ad> 위키 정비중은 아닌데, apache 쪽에서 segfault가 뜨고있습니다. 지금 대응중입니다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ssl 문제는 아니고.. 저거 풀이 꽉차서 그런건가
<drake_kr> 아파치 segfault가 문제가 아니라 디비접속이..
<autowiz> 아이고 서니님 감사합니다~ ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 저기에다 fail2ban 조합해서 쓰시면 걱정 안하셔도 될 겁니다.
<autowiz> 네 fail2ban 은 OS 설치하자마자 바로 설치합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 가끔 제가 몇번 틀려서 불편해질때도 있는데 그래도 필수적으로 설치해야 겠더라구요
<drake_kr> 요즘 아파치가 좀 말썽인거 같네요
<drake_kr> 얼마전 제 개인서버에 메모리가 부족하다고 하질 않나..
<ircCloud^Seony> 아파치가 좀 많이 무겁긴 하죠...
<drake_kr> 가벼운게 nginx 말고 또 뭐가 있을까요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 php 웹사이트들은 엔진엑스+php-fpm이 대세인거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> nginx 말고는 lighttpd 외엔 딱히 떠오르는게 없네요'
<drake_kr> 아파치 1.0대 버전을...
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 대형사이트에 node 사용하는 경우 본적 있으신분?
<drake_kr> 참고로 모듈 몇개에만 사용하는게 아니라 node 통째로
<ircCloud^Seony> 노드로 만들어진 유명한 프로그램은 몇몇 알았는데, 그러면 아마 실제로 쓰지않을까 싶네요
<drake_kr> 웹사이트 전체를 js로 만들자는 의견이 있는데..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 들은 바로는 스타트업들이 노드로 짜면 금방 만들어서 많이 쓴다고 알고있긴 합니다
<drake_kr> 전 반대 입장이라..
<drake_kr> ui 몇개 돌리려고 node 깔아놓은게 허구헌날 죽는 판에..
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15Df9g4oMCm38Ut3_MXsARoqzVfXl_oHEEtA521S1sUY/edit?usp=drivesdk
<HolyKnight> 본녀의 자산배분투자 포트폴리오입니다^^
<drake_kr> 우왕
<drake_kr> 가상화폐 없는 클린한 투자계획 인정합니다
<drake_kr> 코인충 극혐
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<drake_kr> 최진기 그아재는 솔찌 좀 시대상황이랑 안 맞는것도 좀 있긴 한데 레퍼런스가 세계 경제 역사라 반박불가
<drake_kr> 뭐 코인에다 투자를 할거면 리니지 진명황의 집행검 몇개 사는게 나을듯..
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 한파 다들 잘 버티고 계신가요
<soyeomul> 오늘 우사에 소물통 한개가 뜨거운물을 부어대도 소식이 없어서 헤어드라이기로 녹여서 소물통 정상화시켰네요 한시간전입니다.. 우어어
<soyeomul> 오늘이 마지막 한파이길 희망합니다
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 유승철 이 아재는 시대상황과는 맞지않는 세계2차대전 때의 마인드를 아직도 갖고있는 제2의 김일성......
<soyeomul> 오 안녕하세요 대화중이셨나바요~
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/master/000jgh.txt
<soyeomul> 저기서 세번째 란이 소의 생일입니다. 저 데이타를 가지고 소의 나이(개월령)를 출력하려면 파이썬으로 어떻게 하면 좋을까요
<soyeomul> 소번호: 6783, 소나이: 30 개월령 <-- 이런 포맷으로
<soyeomul> 소 전체 개체수 전부다 쫘아아악 파이썬으로 출력시키려면...
<soyeomul> 연관 배열을 써야 할까요?
<soyeomul> 연관 배열을 반복 시킬 수 있나요?
<soyeomul> 참 100마리가 아니고 109마리입니다
<pchero_work> awk 로 되네요.
<pchero_work> cat 000jgh.txt |grep -v ';' | awk -F'|' '{print $1 $3}'
<soyeomul> 히어로님 꾸벅;;
<soyeomul> 바쁘신데 소중한 시간 내어주셔서 감사드려요;;;
<pchero_work> 파이썬으로는 잘 모르겠습니다.. ^^;;
<soyeomul> 저 출력문에서 맨 오르쪽 란에다 나이(개월령)를 나오게 하려면 저걸 우쨋거나 리스트에다 집어넣어서 요리해야 하는거지요?
<soyeomul> 그 리스트는 ... 연관 배열 말고 다른방법도 있을까요..
<soyeomul> 혹시 히어로님 쉘로도 리스트를 우째 할 수 있나요?
<soyeomul> 쉘스크립트에 리스트나 배열을 쓸 수 있는지 궁금하네요;;
<soyeomul> 아니! 쉘스크립트로도 배열이 있네요... 히어로님 감사합니다;;;
<pchero_work> 아구. ^^;; 별 말씀을요.. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 파일로 만드실려면
<pchero_work> cat 000jgh.txt |grep -v ';' | awk -F'|' '{print $1 $3}' > test.txt
<pchero_work> 요렇게 하심 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 아 감사합니다..
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 유승철 그아재는 완전 김일성이네.... 시대상황과는 안맞고 트럼프보다 더한...
<soyeomul> 히어로님 덕분에.. 무사히 해결했습니다. 참 빡세고도 빡센 문제였습니다.
<soyeomul> 일단 결과 출력문입니다. https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/z000.lst
<soyeomul> https://github.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/blob/master/z000.rb <-- 그 코드입니다.. 루비로 짰어요!!!
<soyeomul> 히어로님 정말 고마워요 히어로님 awk 만나기전에는... 이 문제 포기할까 심각하게 고민했었어요
<soyeomul> 정말 히어로님의 awk 가 신의 한수 였어요.. 다시 감사드립니다. 히어로님이 저의 흑기사였습니다~
<soyeomul> 이제 자러 갈 수 있네요;;;
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 좋은 새벽 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몬헌 출시를 대비하기위해 경건한 마음으로 몬헌 수렵음악집 사운드트랙을 들어야겠군요 ㅋ
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 사이트에 글들이 전부 외계어로 변하는데 원인이먼지 알수있을까요?
<Suiz> http://www.hoimyung.co.kr/sub_customer03.asp?table=AspBoard7&page=2&SearchPart=BD_SUBJECT&SearchStr=
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> https://goldentabs.com/ 이글이 반복적으로 기록이되는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 둘 중 하나입니다
<Suiz> 들어가도 링크 안들어가지고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스패머한테 공격당하거나, 랜섬웨어에 당했거나
<Suiz> 랜섬웨어라..
<Suiz> 그런데.. 전체 가 그런게아니라.. 주기적으로 몇개씩 수정되는중입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 스패머한테 공격당하나보네요
<Suiz> 막을방법은없나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 코딩 누가 하시는데요?
<Suiz> log파일 분석해서 ip차단을 하고싶은데 방법을 모르겠습니다.
<Suiz> 누가 해놓은걸 관리하는중인데.. 손놓은지 오래되서. 하는법을 모르겠습니다.
<Suiz> 로그 분석도 못하겠고...
<ircCloud^Seony> ip차단으로는 끝이 없구요,
<Suiz> 네..
<ircCloud^Seony> 게시물 작성할 때 단어를 필터링하는 식으로 하셔야할 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 기본적으로 글을 올릴 때 로그인이 가능하게 만드시는 것도 중요하구요
<Suiz> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 저게 사내 게시판이라면... 심각한 수준이에요
<Suiz> 감사합니다.
<Suiz> 어케든 해볽요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 가지 팁을 알려드리자면요,
<Suiz> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 스패머들이 원하는 건, 자기네가 원하는 링크를 클릭하게 하는 거라서 보통 http나 https 주소가 들어간 글을 많이 삽입하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 글 내용에 http 들어가면 전부 글 작성 막아버리세요
<Suiz> 네 감사합니다.
<Suiz> UPDATE kimsbod7_etc07_dat SET  		BB_SUBJECT='uWYAcJuTGiRMvRTVW', 		BB_CATEGORY='', 		BB_DATE1='20180106073520', 		BB_ADD='', 		BB_GUBUN='IFyPQIEYGLUUDKRV', 		BB_SONG='횇횄쨔챔 횂첩쨘횘쨘챰 - 쩔?쨋횗짹창 쩍쨘?짠횆징 1째쨀', 		BB_SITE='4HX3p1 https://goldentabs.com/', 		BB_GENRE='453.714', 		BB_CHUGA='4HX3p1 https://goldentabs.com/', 		BB_ALBUM='3.000', 		BB_PRICE='4', 		BB_ITEM='1'  		WHERE BB_UID='3693' /*!*/;
<Suiz> mysql 로그파일보니까 저렇게 수정을 해놨는데.. ip확인가능한가요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 디비로는 ip 확인 안됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 아파치 로그를 보셔야해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아니면, 게시물 작성시 작성자의 ip 주소를 기록하게끔하는 쿼리를 작성하시거나요
<autowiz> 예전에보면 가끔
<autowiz> webapp 을 이상하게 짜서 클라이언트 PC 가 DB 에 바로 붙게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 우시장 소 두마리 내보냇어요 새벽에요
<soyeomul> 아따 소팔기빡세네여
<soyeomul> 가까스로 좀전에 겨우 흥정 봣다네요 일단 안도의 숨을
<soyeomul> 나가따올께요 모두 존하루 되시어요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 서버머신에서 디스크는 장비 장애가 잦지만 메모리는 장애가 좀 덜한거 같습니다. 가끔 ECC collection 로그를 보긴 하는데 완전 뻑 하고 메모리 때문에 OS 가 재부티되거나 멈추는 경우는 몇번 못봤거든요 .
<drake_kr> 더러운 루비
<drake_kr> 버전 맞추는거도 일이네요
<drake_kr> 루비 극혐..
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 루비.... 참...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 루비를 싫어합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 파이썬으로 대동단결 하려고 했는데, 요즘 php 성능 좋단 소리를 워낙 많이 들으니까 다시 php로 작업해보고 싶네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 혹시 ssh에서 too many authentication failures 메시지 나는거 해결방법 아세요?
<autowiz> 손으로 할때 나오시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 상대방 서버에 authorized_keys에 키가 등록되어있고, 그동안 잘 접속하던 서버인데요,
<Work^Seony> 호스팅 업체에서 뭔가를 건드린 이후부터 아예 접속이 안되고 있어요
<autowiz> 저 메시지가 한번 접속한 상태로 손으로 패스워드 3번 틀려도 나오지 않나요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 정첵이 바뀐건지 비번이 바뀐건지 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 비번은 맞아요.  비번으로 쳐서 접속해도 저래요
<autowiz> lock 으로 잠궈놓은건 아닐텐데요 으음...
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 상대방도 제 쪽으로 접속이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 똑같은 메시지로요
<Work^Seony> 이거 혹시 too many라는걸 리셋할 수 있는 방법 같은거 아세요?
<autowiz> 흔치않은경우같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 음... 좀 더 알아볼게요
<autowiz> 저도 이미 구글링을 시작했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 인증 순서가
<autowiz> 바뀐걸까요?
<autowiz> pam , auth , 수동입력 이렇게 해놓고
<autowiz> max tries 가 1 이면
<autowiz> pam 실패하고 바로 아웃 되버릴 거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 찾은 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> MaxAuthTries를 1로 해놨는데, 이게 2는 해놔야할 거 같네요
<autowiz> ssh agent 를 쓰면 끄라는 말도 있긴한던데 리눅스는 해당안될거같구요
<Work^Seony> 그래야 한 쪽이 접속하고 백그라운드에서 rsync 돌아가고...
<autowiz> fail2ban 이 있으니까 적당히 주셔도 될거같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> fail2ban 있어도 웃기는게 뭐냐면요,
<Work^Seony> 저는 키 로그인을 허용해놓다보니, 한 번만 틀려도 1주일 밴을 걸어놓거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 로그보면 7천회 시도가 나와요...
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔 7천개의 세션을 동시에 열어서 하는 거 같더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 maxauth랑 maxsession을 설정해놨거든요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-26
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> Work^Seony: 언차티드4 드디어 엔딩 봤어요. ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 드디어 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 무슨 게임 하시나요?
<lex_phone> 툼레이더 하고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 리부트 1편이죠?
<lex_phone> tomb raider definitive edition
<lex_phone> 더 자주 죽고 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 툼레이더가 언차티드보단 분위기가 좀 더 어둡죠
<lex_phone> 더 어둡고 무서워요
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로는 굉장히 재밌게 했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 무려 4번이나 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_phone> 근접전도 많고 참 다양하게 죽임을 당하고 있어요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 라라누님께서 너무 급격하게 다이어트를 하셔서....
<ircCloud^Seony> 툼레이더 끝나면, “비욘드 투 소울즈” 라는 게임 해보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 컨트롤이 좋지않아도 쉽게 하실 수 있어요
<lex_phone> 넵~
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 메탈기어 솔리드도 잼이있는데 이제 그 게임의 향방이 어디로 갈지 모르겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 메기솔5 개인적으로 잊을 수 없는 게임 중 하나에요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 발매할때 구매했는데 아직 엔딩을 못봤어요 ㅠ.ㅠ 와이프님께서 사람 죽이는 게임 교육상 안좋으니 하지 말라고....
<ircCloud^Seony> 스컬페이스랑 빅보스랑 마주보면서 차 타고가는 장면에서 bgm 깔리는 연출이 저한테는 묘한 감정을 남기더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 와이프님께서 아직 콰이어트는 못보셨나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 콰이어트 등장하면 야겜인줄 알지도...
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 저만 봤습니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 콰이어트는 실제 모델이 더 예쁜거 같아요
<lex_phone> 라라 잠깐 만나고 점심 먹어야겠어요. ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 살인마 라라
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 콰이어트 실제 모델이 있나요?? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스테파니 요스텐
<ircCloud^Seony> 이라고 치시면 나옵니다
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 지금 찾아봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 실제로 콰이어트 복장으로 코스프레....같은건 안하겠지요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제 직업이 모델이라 그런 몸매가 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 게임 출시하고나서 개인방송으로 직접 게임을 플레이하긴 했어요
<HolyKnight> https://www.facebook.com/SamsungNewsroom/videos/10155864490331488/
<drake_kr> 사슴 한마리 잡아먹을땐 미안하다고 하더니 나중에 사람들 잡아먹을땐 다 몰살시킬 기세
<HolyKnight> 메기솔 펜텀은
<HolyKnight> 어떤가유
<HolyKnight> 메기솔2였나2 플2?로 했을때 잼있었는디
<drake_kr> 저 메탈기아는 msx때 재밌게 했었던 기억이 있네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 메기솔은,... 스토리가 엄청 중요합니다.  근데 그런 잠입 게임 처음 하시면 생각보다 어려울 거에요
<HolyKnight> 아
<soyeomul> 한파가 울진은 드디어 끝물 같아요;;;
<soyeomul> 소물통이 오늘 오후쯤 해빙되었어요;
<soyeomul> 소들이 물을 먹는걸 보고 안심을 했어요 내일부턴 소물통 어는거 걱정 안할려구요
<soyeomul> 다들 한파 잘 견디시고 계신가요~
<soyeomul> 25일 소 두마리 우시장에 내다팔고 다시 사육현황 점검해봤어요
<soyeomul> (precise)soyeomul@localhost:~/hanwoo$ /system/thanks-in-progress.rb
<soyeomul> 사육현황 = 총 107두 (암소:66, 수소:9, 거세:31, 프리마틴:1)
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 아직 107마리 남았어요...
<soyeomul> 부지런히 열심히 키우겠습니다~
<soyeomul> 디렉토리 /system 을 명령행 path 에 추가하려면 그걸 어느 파일에 기록하는가요?
<soyeomul> 우분투입니다.. 하도 오래전에 한거라 기억이 안나네요
<soyeomul> 쉘은 bash 같은데...
<soyeomul> ~/.bash_profile 이 먹히나요...
<soyeomul> 합! 설정했습니다 ~/.profile 에다가 추가해주니깐 되더라구요,,, 우분투 bash
<soyeomul> 루비와 파이썬 실행파일들을 죄다 /system 에다가 넣어두어서... /system 을 PATH 에다가 집어넣었어요
<soyeomul> 이제 내일 일위해 자야될 시간,,, 먼저 자러 가볼께요;;
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <draco> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS is Switching back to Xorg http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/xorg-will-default-display-server-ubuntu-18-04-lts/amp
<bridgebot> <draco> 웨이랜드가 아직 문제 많자요
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 아으 추어
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default/   Why opt for Xorg by default? There are three main reasons:      Screen sharing in software like WebRTC services, Google Hangouts, Skype, etc works well under Xorg.     Remote Desktop control for example RDP & VNC works well under Xorg.     Recoverability from Shell crashes is less dramatic under Xorg.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-27
<bridgebot> <draco> 저런거 안쓰면 웨이랜드로 갈아타도 되나...ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> (공지) 내일 포럼, Ask 등을 서비스 하는 서버 점검 및 이전 작업이 있을 예정입니다. 자세한 사항은 아래 링크 참조 바랍니다. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ko/2018-January/001275.html
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 유승철 이 아재는 독선적이네.... 완전 히틀러가 따로없어....
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<hirororo> hi
<tuna> hello
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 외국 손님이신가요
<soyeomul> 반갑습니다/nice to meet you
<soyeomul> 각설하고 데이타베이스 버클리 DB 넘어갔었네요 방금 알았네요 데비안 devel 메일링 글타래 읽다가 알았어요
<soyeomul> 오라클이 버클리DB 를 매수했다는 사실을요
<soyeomul> 그럼 이제 뭐 쓰나요...
<soyeomul> mysql 도 오라클, 버클리DB 도 오라클...
<soyeomul> 파일과 디렉토리 자체를 잘 구성하면 데이타베이스 없이도 데이타베이스 흉내를 낼 수 있을까요?
<soyeomul> 사료(key) -> 조사료(value1), 배합사료(value2)
<soyeomul> 이런식으로 데이타베이스 활용하지 않고 파일자체내에서 논리적 구성으로만 데이타베이스 흉내를 낼수만 있다면..
<soyeomul> 오라클이 오픈소스 데이타베이스를 다 매수해가도
<soyeomul> 그럼 좀 힘들어지나요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> database.sarang.net 문서창고를 클릭했더니 postgresql 번역 문서가 최상단에 위치하고 있네요
<soyeomul> 오라클이 postgresql 은 매수하지 않아서 그런가요... 뭘까나..
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러갑니다/ 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-28
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> sudo rm *.* -rf
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 하고싶다
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> *.*
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 소여물주고왔어요
<soyeomul> 춥습니다
<soyeomul> 소물통 한곳이 얼음위에 얼음이 또 층으로 싸여서 삽으로 깨고 파편 처치하고
<soyeomul> 소밥통위로 범람한 얼음과 물들을 치우고 그위에다
<soyeomul> 사료 부어주었어요
<soyeomul> 얼음치우는 작업만 한 20분 한거같아요
<soyeomul> 일요일이고 추워서 이불속에서 폰으로 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 정말 사람이 움직이지 않으면 병난다는 옛어르신들 말씀 기억나요
<soyeomul> 살기위해 움직이고 있어요 전요
<soyeomul> 어제 화전민 할배 삼척 사시는 할배 88세
<soyeomul> 맨날 산에서 나무캐고 나물반찬에 밥에 산속에서 나는 샘물 먹고
<soyeomul> 사시는 할배가 60으로 봤는데 88살이라 놀랬어요
<soyeomul> 오래살레면 그 화전민할배처럼 끊임없이 움직여야할까바요
<soyeomul> 점심먹고 백신접종하고 올께요 모두 좋은 일요일 보내셔요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-23
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-24
<jason_KR> hi~
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~~ ^^
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<autowiz> 얼른 겨울이가고 좀 따뜻한 날씨가 오면 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 국수? ㅋ
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ 국수도 국수 고 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 폰에서 접속햇어요
<soyeomul> ruby 의 map 은 리스트를 재구성해서 뱉어내주더라구요
<soyeomul> 파이썬에서도 루비의 map 처럼 리스트를 재구성해서 뱉어주는게 잇나요
<soyeomul> map 참 싱기방기한 물건이더라구요
<soyeomul> 어데선가 주서들엇는데 구글지도에서 쓰이는게 map-reduce 머시기라는데 믄지 자세히 몰것지만 map 정말 정말 신기한나라의 엘리스처럼 느껴진여
<soyeomul> 밥때가 되서 잠시 흰소리 남기고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬이 더 어렵네요,,,
<readytoact> 안녕하세욥.
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 이거 채널 들어올때마다 닉 인증을 히야하나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넹
<soyeomul^bionic> 각 irc 클라이언트마다 자동화 방법이 있습니다. 전 이맥스인데요 하지만 자동화 하지 않고 그냥 비번 치고 들어옵니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 프리노드는 그리고 주요 인기있는 대화방들은 거의다 닉섭 인증된 사용자들만 받아들이더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 닭질하다가 대화방 보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 이만 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주고 돌아왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘 베트남-일본 축구 기대하며 파이썬 코딩 삼매경에 빠져봅니다
<andrewjk> Hello, everyone. I just installed linux without installing Korean. If there is administrator of the webstie, I would let him know the wiki page is not valid for getting certification(I remember it's SSL)
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한글은 읽을 수 있을거라 생각합니다
<andrewjk> And I wonder what kind of Korean input method you guys are using for linux.
<andrewjk> Yes I can
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 먼저 한글 입력기부터 소개합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 Nabi 씁니다 우분투에서요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 정확히 Ubuntu 18.04 그놈 환경입니다.
<andrewjk> Thanks for response to me, I used nimf before at Linux mint 19.1.
<andrewjk> but I got stress cause of it, so.. have you experienced any problem with Nabi?
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 나비를 잘 쓰고 있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 웹브라우저 파이어폭스를 쓰고 있는데 나비와 궁합이 잘 맞더라구요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 터미널 프로그램에서도 나비로 한영전환 해가면서 한글 입력 잘 하고 있습니다.
<andrewjk> I got it,, nimf occurred some error when I wanna see Hanja in Chrome.
<andrewjk> I will try to install Navi and right be back! Thank you sir!
<soyeomul^bionic> 개인적으로 크롬은 크롬OS 에서만 씁니다. 저의 하드웨어는 크롬북이거든요
<soyeomul^bionic> 나비 == Nabi
<soyeomul^bionic> file:///home/soyeomul/%EC%82%AC%EC%A7%84/Screenshot%20from%202019-01-24%2018-12-56.png <-- 나비와 파여폭스 스크린샷입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇뜨
<soyeomul^bionic> 잠시 전 파이썬 코딩하고 있을께요~
<andrewjk> yeap!
<andrewjk> 안녕하세요 이제 한글 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 일단 님프보다 더 좋은거 같습니다. 트레이 아이콘도 제대로 표시되고 입력기랑 충돌도 없어 보입니다
<andrewjk> 리눅스 말고 IRC 질문인데요 매번 새로 로그인 할때마다 아이덴티파이 해줘야 하는것입니까?
<jason_KR> 아뇨, 저장 됩니다.
<jason_KR> (다시) 예, 매번 필요하지만, 저장해서 자동 로긴 가능합니다.
<andrewjk> 혹시 제가 irc를 꼬꼬마 시절때 쓰고 다시 쓰는건 10년이 넘었는데요, 이거 혹시 리눅스 터미널에서도 가능한가요?
<jason_KR> 예, 됩니다.  irssi / weechat 등 있습니다.
<andrewjk> 아 그렇군요 한번 검색해보고 사용법 익히고 오겠습니다.
<jason_KR> 한편, 참고로 저는 ubuntu1804, gnome, 한글은 https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Special:MyLanguage/Fcitx 씁니다.
<jason_KR> 웹브라우져 크롬 선호
<andrewjk> 답변 감사합니다. 저는 리눅스 민트 시나몬 19.1, 지금 막 nabi 설치해서 사용중입니다. 웹브라우져는 역시 크롬, 이미 저장한 비번이 많아서요
<andrewjk> 일전에 제가 어떤 배포판이 좋으냐라고 질문했었는데요, 이틀동안 페도라, 우분투 14 우분투 민트, 우분투 벗지 등등 깔아보고
<andrewjk> 다시 리눅스 민트 시나몬으로 돌아왔습니다.
<jason_KR> 뭐~ 취향이라서... 머라 드릴 말씀은 딱히 없습니다. ^^
<andrewjk> 네 ㅎㅎ 저 계속 이 채널에 있어도 되는거죠?
<jason_KR> 예, 가능한 오래~  ㅋ
<andrewjk> 감사합니다. 저 사실 늦은나이에 미국 유학와서 남들 다하는 비행기 정비 안하고 혼자 컴싸하고 있어서 같이 하는 친구 하나 없이 너무 외로웠습니다 ㅠ
<jason_KR> 잘 되기 바랍니다.
<jason_KR> 보통 ASL?  하고 묻습니다만, 동,중,서부...........어디 계심?
<andrewjk> 네 고맙습니다. 저는 서부 시애틀에 있습니다.
<jason_KR> 저는 서울 (수도권)입니다. 하는 일은 컴'과 전혀 상관없는.... ㅎ
<jason_KR> 오~ 셰틀 ㅋ
<andrewjk> 셰틀 별거 없습니다 ㅎ 그냥 와보니 아마존하고 마이크로소프트가 여기 있더라구요
<andrewjk> 보잉도 있고
<andrewjk> 코스트코도 있고
<jason_KR> w/궂은 날씨
<andrewjk> 사실 비오는건 차만 있으면 저는 별로 개이치 않더라구요 오히려 추운 겨울에 비가오니 건조하지 않습니다!
<andrewjk> 그래서 안추움! 지금 한겨울 9도 입니다
<jason_KR> ^^
<andrewjk> 그리고 우기 끝나고 4월부터 10월까지 날씨 진짜 좋아요
<andrewjk> 제가 매번 어린동생들에게 하는 소리지만, 우리 조상이 4계절이 뚜렷한 한반도에 자리 잡아서 복받은거다 이거 다 순 거짓말이라고
<andrewjk> 이렇게 좋은 날씨가진 땅 놔두고 왜 거기다 정착하셨을까 하고 푸념한답니다
<jason_KR> 4계절은 ㅋㅋㅋ 뻥. 맞아요.
<andrewjk> 여름에 안덥고 겨울에 안춥고 그렀습니다.
<jason_KR> 가주'가 그렇쵸 = 더 좋쵸.
<andrewjk> 가주라면 엘에이 말씀하시는거죠?
<jason_KR> =켈리포니아 주 입니다. LA =라성/나성
<soyeomul^bionic> 시애틀의 잠못 이루는 밤... 하 그곳에서 사시는군요;;;
<andrewjk> 아하 하나 또 배웁니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 재준님 꾸벅;;
<andrewjk> 잠 잘 잡니다
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. 소여물님 !
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 넹 감사합니다;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 네 전 다시 파이썬 코딩하러~
<soyeomul^bionic> 슉~
<andrewjk> 혹시 페도라 설치해서 써보신적 있으세요? 아 페도라 설치 했다가 윈도우까지 다시 설치했어요
<andrewjk> 페도라 설치, 삭제 하고 나서 grub 에서 페도라 삭제 하고 우분투 민트 깔려니 설치 에러 뜨더라구요.
<andrewjk> EFI 파티션을 복구를 못해서 윈도우까지 다시 밀고 새로 깔았습니다.
<jason_KR> 참, cli irc client 에서 irssi 는 한글 문제가 있었는데, 해결됐는지 모르겠습니다.
<andrewjk_> 저는 아직 설치하지 않아서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<jason_KR> 설치전 비교시 검토를.... ^^
<andrewjk_> 넵 감사합니다 저도 찾아보니 한글 입력이 이상하다라는 글을 본거 같습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> 드디어~~~~~~~~ 맹글었습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/blob/master/z001.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬으로 !!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 너무 기쁜 나머지... ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 노가다도 이런 노가다가 엄네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 이제 베트남-일본 축구 응원하러 가야것어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 베트남 일본 현재 0-0 전반 41분 정도 지나고 있네여~
<soyeomul^bionic> jtbc 에서 보고 있어요;;
<andrewjk> 안녕하세요
<andrewjk> irssi에서 한글 제대로 지원 되는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<andrewjk> 안녕하세요
<andrewjk> Seony님이 IRC관리자로 알고 있는데요 혹시 우분투 코리아 접속 되시나요? 저는 오늘 안되는거 같습니다.
<Seony> 안되네요.  얼마 전에 복구했다고 하더니 또 이상이 생긴듯 싶군요
<andrewjk> 자바 스프링 공부를 해보고 싶은데 토비의 스프링을 여기서 구하려니 좀 힘들고 한데 원서로 된거 중에 추천해주실만한거 있나요?
<Seony> 글쎄요 자바는 잘 모르겠네요
<andrewjk> 넵 괜찮습니다 다른분들 답변해주시는거 기다려보겠습니다 :)
<readytoact> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<andrew> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아침 소여물 주고 들어왔어요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 서니님 오랜만입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 새해복마니 받으셔요!!!
<Seony> 감사합니다. 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 3 입문했어요 서니님,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 코드 하나 짜서 깃랩에 올렸어요
<Seony> 써보니 어떠신가요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 아... 좋더라구요 짤땐 머리가 뽀개지는거 같았는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 결과물 나오니깐,,, 올림픽 금메달 딴 느낌,,
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/hanwoo/raw/master/z001.py
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제도 자랑 오늘도 자랑;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 파이썬이 재밌긴  하죠
<soyeomul^bionic> 근데 저거 subprocess 문법이 맞나 몰것어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저거 보안에 문제 없는건지 그건 또 모르고 돌아가니 그냥 씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 뭐 어차피 농사꾼 코드라 보안이고 나발이고 냐하하
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 무식하게 rm -f /tmp/001* 이런 코드를 그냥 질럿는데 루비 포럼에 올렸더니.. 진짜 무식하다라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 음... 저도 subprocess를 잘 쓸 줄 몰라서 확실히는 모르겠지만, 저는 Popen이라는 명령어를 씁니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<Seony> Popen으로 열어서 실행하고 stdout을 PIPE로 내보내면 됩니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 믄가 심오합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> popen stdout 개념을 몰라서 제가 우짜지 못하고 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 공부를 좀 더 해볼께요;;
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 간단하게 말해서,
<Seony> cat this.txt | grep aaa 를 실행한다고 치면
<Seony> cmd_cat = subprocess.Popen(["cat", "this.txt"], stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<Seony> cmd_grep = subprocess.Popen(["grep", "aaa"], stdout=subprocess.PIPE)
<Seony> 하시고,
<Seony> 결과를 cmd.communicate()[0] 으로 받아오시면 끝납니다.
<Seony> 아 앞에 실수네요.  cmd_grep.communicate()[0]
<soyeomul^bionic> 오...
<soyeomul^bionic> 그나저나 저걸 어떻게 이해했나요 저도 어제 subprocess 문서를 좀 보긴 봤는데 도통 이해가 안되더라구여
<soyeomul^bionic> 써니님께선 C 언어도 좀 하셨나요 과거에요
<Seony> C언어는 22년 전... 대학 신입생 때 한 학기만 해봤구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 아마 subprocess 문서를 보고 이해한 게 아니라, 다른 예제를 보고 따라했을 거에요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래도 엄청 있어보입니다 코드 자체가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하여간 파이썬 3 좋더라구요
<Seony> subprocess보단 멀티프로세스를 다룰 줄 알아야하는데, 그건 좀 어렵더라구요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 음~ 멀티프로세스라... 그런것도 있나바요,, 싱기방기
<soyeomul^bionic> 양치질 중이었는데 마저 하러갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 슝~
<soyeomul^bionic> https://docs.python.org/ko/3/library/multiprocessing.html
<soyeomul^bionic> 혹시 저건가요 멀티프로세스,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 스크립트 언어로 서버 프로그램도 맹글 기세인걸요
<Seony> 이미 서버로 쓰이고 시작한지가 15년도 넘었답니다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> arr[:] 이 문법은 어떤 의미인가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 리스트의 모든 범위를 지정하는건가요?
<jason_KR> array 약자 죠?!
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨 array 약자 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 멀티프로세스 예제에 있던건데 그냥 궁금해서 여쭤봅니다
<jason_KR> 지정하며, 문법에 따라 활용가능하며, 깊이 들어가자면 행렬계산 등 이상으로 복잡해지는데...ㅠㅠ     어레이'가 언어의 꽃이다?라고 말하는 사람들도 있죠
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금 테스트 했어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> a = ['1', '2', '3']
<soyeomul^bionic> print(a[:])
<soyeomul^bionic> 하니깐 리스트 안에 있는 모든게 출력되더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬에선 리스트라고 하고 루비에선 array 라고 하더라구요 같은 걸 두고 표현이 달라서 좀 해깔리네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 저 오늘 칭구 볏짚 운반하는데 품앗이 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<andrewjk> 안녕하세요.
<andrewjk> 소여물님 추천으로 나비 한글 입력기 잘쓰는데 이클립스에서 이거때문에 화면이 껌벆이는 현상이 있네요 ㅠ
<andrewjk> 찾아보니 imhangul도 설치해줘야 한다고 하더라구요 GTK2, GTK3 쓰는 것들은.
<andrewjk> 근데 리눅스 민트에서는 imhangul 패키지를 다운 못받던데 이거 한국서버 아니라서 검색이 안되는걸까요?
<autowiz> 가끔 미러서버들중에 싱크가 안맞는경우가 있기도 합니다. 시간이 지나면 해결될때도 있긴 합니다만, apt 소스 서버를 외국 미러로 해서 업데이트 해보시는것도 괜찮은 방법입니다.
<andrewjk> 흠.. imhangul 요거 마지막 업데이트일자 보니 2012이던데
<andrewjk> 설치 시도해보니 패키지가 없졌거나 노후됬거나 다른 소스에만 가능하다고 나오네요
<andrewjk> 나비 포기하고 다른거 찾아봐야 될거 같습니다. nimf, fcitx, nabi는 저랑 안맞는걸로
<soyeomul> 볏짚 작업중인디요
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 트랙터로 하차하는거 맡앗어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 틈날때 폰으로 잠시 들어와서요
<soyeomul> 울진 찬바람 쌩쌩 부네여
<soyeomul> 춥습니다 우우우
<autowiz> 바다에서 가까우신가요? 날 추운데 고생이 많으십니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 오오오 옼토위즈님안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 새해복마니 받으셔요^^
<autowiz> 네~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ  네 소여물님도 새해 복 많이 많이 받으셔요~
<soyeomul> 넨넨
<soyeomul> 넨넨폰이라 오타 마나요
<soyeomul> 차가 오면 또 트랙터 시동걸러 가야해서
<soyeomul> 대화가 중간에 막 끊길거 같아요
<soyeomul> 냥
<UbuntuKrSlack3> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요 우분투한국커뮤니티입니다.  현재 커뮤니티 서버가 돌아가던 Azure의 크레딧이 고갈되어, 관련 서비스들(포럼, Ask 등)의 운영이 불가능합니다. 복구는 약 일주일 정도 걸릴 것으로 보이며, 최대한 빠른 시일내에 서버 이전을 완료하겠습니다.  고맙습니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<autowiz> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 좀 전에 많은 글자들이 쉭 지나갓어요
<soyeomul> 폰이라 시끕햇네여
<soyeomul> 시끕햇네여
<soyeomul> 아 애저 크레딧....
<soyeomul> 아 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> aws 나 구글 클라우드는 어렵나여 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 차 2대 하차하고 왓어요
<soyeomul> 우어어
<autowiz> 다치지 않으시도록 조심조심 작업 하셔요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 위즈님 감사합니다~~~
<soyeomul> 참 위즈님 서울 전산을 업으로 하시는 분들은 파이썬 루비 어느 문파가 더 많나요
<soyeomul> 여기 울진 농사꾼들은 파이썬도 모르고 루비도 몰라요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 전산을 업으로 하시는 분들은 스크립트 언어로 무엇을 많이 쓰나요
<soyeomul> 이게 평소 궁금햇어요
<soyeomul> 1대 하차하고 왓네유
<Seony> 웹개발이라면 루비가 좀 더 인기가 있을테고, 시스템 관리 쪽이면 파이썬일 거에요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님
<soyeomul> 감사요~
<soyeomul> 웹도 파이썬이 더 인기가 잇지 않나요
<soyeomul> 작년에 보니 군대 가신 영빈님도 장고 만지더라구요
<soyeomul> 파이싼 장고
<Seony> 네 장고도 인기가 꽤 많죠
<soyeomul> index.py 머 이런거막 신기하더라구요
<soyeomul> index.php 는 너무 흔해서 이제 재미없는데 .py 는 두고두고 꿈ㅇ서 도 ㅗ이더라구요
<soyeomul> 진짜배기 웹프로그래머는 파이썬으로 웹을 만드시는 분이라 생각해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 꼭 그렇진 않아요...
<Seony> 각자 다양한 언어로 만들고, 뭐가 더 좋다 나쁘다 하긴 어렵거든요
<soyeomul> 파이썬이 웹도 시스템도 참 다양한곳에다 붙일 수 잇다는게 조으네요
<soyeomul> UTF-8 문자열 처리도 파이썬이 짱이구요
<soyeomul> 루비는 유니코드가 쪼매 약하더라구요
<soyeomul> 유니코드 때문이더리도 훗날 남북이 콤푸타로 믄가를 함께 만들때 루비는 힘들거 같다는 생각이 드네요
<soyeomul> 일본 새발자들 유니코드를 잘 안쓰나바요 그래서 그런가 아스키-8비트 라는 해괴한 걸로 문자열을 처리하더라구요
<soyeomul> 루비 코어 개발자 거의다 일본사람이더라구요
<soyeomul> 2대 또 하차하고 왓어요
<soyeomul> 우리나라에서도 파이썬이나 루비 같은 범용적인 전산언어가 나왓음 좋겟네여
<Seony> 거의다라기보단, 루비 창시자가 일본인이에요
<soyeomul> 아마따 마츠모토
<soyeomul> 안드류님 어서오세요
<andrewjk> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넨넨
<andrewjk> 참 소여물님 이클립스 쓰시나요?
<soyeomul> 아뇨 전 이맥스만 습니다
<soyeomul> 지금은 폰이라 오차 마나요 재송
<andrewjk> 아 넵. 전에 추천해주신 나비 잘쓰고 있는데요
<andrewjk> 이게 이클립스랑 궁합이 좋지 않더라구요 ㅠ
<andrewjk> 다시 한글입력기 선택 지옥에 빠지게 됬어요 ..
<soyeomul> 방금
<soyeomul> 하차하고 왓어요 트랙터 외부작업중이라서요 재송
<andrewjk> 작업우선 하셔야죠 천천히 하세요~
<andrewjk> 안전제일입니다
<soyeomul> 우분투 쓰고 자바 로 밥벌이 하시는 대학 동창 잇사온데 한번 물어봐드릴까요?
<andrewjk> 넵 어떤 입력기 쓰시는지 한번 물어봐주세요 정말 미챠브리겠습니다
<andrewjk> 아마 이클립스 안쓰고 인텔리제이 쓰신다면.. 또 다를수도 있을꺼 같아요
<andrewjk> 사실 나비로 잘 쓸 수 있는데 imhangul을 같이 설치해주어야 된다는 글을 봤어요
<andrewjk> 근데 imhangul을 구할 수가 없어요..
<Seony> 저는 그냥 우분투 기본 탑재된 ibus 습니다
<andrewjk> ibus도 제가 좀전에 설치 해보려했는데 뭐가 잘 안됬던데 뭔지 기억이 안나네요
<andrewjk> 우측 알트키로 설정이 안되던가 였던거 같습니다.
<andrewjk> 아 uim였나.
<andrewjk> 하도 이것저것 했더니 가물가물하네요
<andrew_> well.. I installed ibus, it does work. but after I add GTK_IM_MODULE='ibus' at the .xinputrc for avoidng error. it does not work for everywhere
<andrew_> I will right be back to get back another IM
<Seony> andrew_: 메릴랜드 사시는군요
<andrew_> 아닙니다 저 시애틀에 삽니다
<Seony> 아 그럼 통신사가 그렇군요...
<andrew_> 메릴랜드랑 완전 끝과 끝!
<Seony> 저는 하와이 살아요
<andrew_> 알로하~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 마할로
<soyeomul> 볏짚단 물먹어서 무게가 엄청 무거워져서 트랙터 옆으로 넘어갈뻔햇네여
<soyeomul> 간신히 수습하고 다시 왓어요
<andrew_> 안전제일 하십시요~
<readytoact> ;;
<readytoact> 위험한 순간이-
<readytoact> -_-;;
<soyeomul> 어 레디톡님 어서오세요
<soyeomul> 담시 틈아서 폰으로 왓지요
<readytoact> soyeomul: 조심하세용.
<soyeomul> 폰이라 오타 가득
<soyeomul> 가득ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 넨넹
<readytoact> 호호혹시.. 오픈스택 관련된 업무 하시는분 계신가요?
<readytoact> 3주째 설치만 삽질 중
<readytoact> 컴퓨터가 힘들어하네요
<andrewjk> 오 오픈스택도 Iaas 일종이군요
<Seony> 오픈스택 하긴 하는데, 저는 그냥 쓰기만 해요
<readytoact> andrewjk: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 저희 인력 규모가 너무 작아서 유지보수할 정도가 못되거든요..
<andrewjk> readytoact: 네 안녕하세요~
<readytoact> Seony: -0- 도와주세요. 좀 살려주십셔-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 그 정도까진 안되요.  그냥 남이 만들어준거 쓰기만 할 뿐입니다...
<readytoact> 한 3주간 20번도 더 설치한듯 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 그 이유중에 공식 문서조차도 -_- 바로 전버전과 최신버전에 api나 구성이 달라서
<readytoact> ..라고 말하면서 결국 저의 무지를 덮...
<andrewjk> 이름에서 부터 벌써 무료 필이 오는데 무료인가요?
<readytoact> 네 무료죠
<Seony> 앤드류님은 시스템 쪽 일하시는 분은 아니시군요
<Seony> 오픈스택을 모르시다니...
<andrewjk> 저는 그냥 학생입니다
<Seony> 파이썬을 하시면서 import 명령어를 모른다는 뜻과 같은 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> ㅎㅎ 이제 자바 조금 알게된
<readytoact> 저는 그냥  아빠입니다. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 자바를 하면서 import를 모른다는 뜻과도 같은 게 이동네 오픈스택에 대한 현재 위치에요..
<readytoact> 오픈스택이
<Seony> 시스템 엔지니어링의 꽃이라고 불리우죠...
<Seony> 모든걸 다 알아야 겨우 구축이나 해본다는 그것..
<readytoact> -_-;;
<readytoact> 맞습니다.
<readytoact> 이거 하면서 네트워크 시스템 관리
<andrewjk> 그렇군요 AWS랑 GCP도 겨우 알음알음해서 웹사이트 하나 띄워보고는 쳐다도 안봅니다.
<readytoact> 스토리지 다 다시보게 되네요.
<Seony> 저희는 Ceph로 블럭스토리지 쓰는 관계로...
<readytoact> AWS 플랫폼을 사설에 직접 구축한다고  생각하시면 되요.
<andrewjk> 어썸하네요
<Seony> 오픈스택 개발 초기엔 AWS랑 많이 비슷했죠
<Seony> 유칼립투스였나... 명령어도 좀 비슷했고...
<readytoact> 국내 모 대기업이
<readytoact> 실제 운영 플랫폼으로 오픈스택 기반의 오픈소스로 서비스를 하고 있습니다.
<readytoact> 이번에 그 모 기업의 오픈스택 운영 외주업체로 이직을 했는데
<readytoact> -0- 오픈스택 몰라도 되고.. 그냥 오픈소스 삽질 많이 했으면 경력 쳐준다고 하면서 들어왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다음요?
<readytoact> 다음도 오픈스택을 쓰는군요 ;_;
<Seony> 다음에서 그 클라우드 총책임자로 계신 분이랑 한 번 만나뵌 적 있는데, 진짜 수준이 장난 아니더라구요
<Seony> 3명이 가상머신 9백개 컨트롤 하거든요
<readytoact> ㄷㄷㄷ;;;;
<Seony> 지금은 천개 넘겠군요
<readytoact> Seony: 이브에서 만나면 어느 대기업인지 알려드릴게요. 우리 생활에 밀접한 서비스를 하는 -_-.. 한국 대기업에서
<readytoact> 오픈소스로 운영환경을 구성한다니!!! 라며 깜놀 했습니다.
<Seony> 거긴 오픈스택에서 네트워크 쪽은 소스코드 레벨에서 뜯어고치는 수준으로 쓰고있어요...
<Seony> 아 넵 그나저나 이브 언제 오시나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 널섹 정세가 급변하는 중이라서 좀 걱정되긴 하는데..
<readytoact> Seony: 월급이 안나왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> =_= 입사는 ㅇ1월인데 아직도 안주네요.
<Seony> 흐 저런... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 레디님한테 말씀드렸는지 모르겠는데... 이브에서 제가 활동하는 회사에서 이번에 제가 CEO 됐거든요 ㅋㅋ
<andrewjk> 엥 설마 이브 온라인 말씀하시는거 아니시죠?
<Seony> 맞아요 이브온라인
<readytoact> vi  /etc/neutron/neutron.conf
<andrewjk> ...
<readytoact> 앗 실수;;
<Seony> 많지않은 한국인 이브온라인 유저 중 한 명입니다 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 한 5년전에 마체리얼까지 타봤습니다.
<andrewjk> 아바동 하고
<Seony> 5년 전이면... 지금 이브는 엄청나게 많이 변했어요
<andrewjk> 컴이 구려서 게임을 못하겠더라구요
<Seony> 그래요?  이브는 사양 안타는 게임인데요...
<andrewjk> 맥북 에어에서 돌렸거든요
<readytoact> 이브에서도 쩔이 가능하다면
<Seony> 맥북이면 그럴만 해요.  와인으로 에뮬레이션 하는 거라...
<readytoact> Seony: 님께 쩔좀 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 쩔 가능하긴 합니다.  대신 쩔 해주시는 분이 고생하는 거죠
<Seony> 쩔 해주시는 분이 자기 수입을 반 나눠드리는 거에요
<andrewjk> 막 웜홀에서 열심히 자원캐서 나르고 했었는데.. 나중에 다 부질없네 이랬네요
<Seony> 꽤 많이 하셨네요
<andrewjk> 널섹에서 노는것도 콥원따라 가다가 어디 쳐맞고 뿜
<Seony> 웜홀에서 사셨을 정도면 왠만큼은 아시겠군요
<Seony> 마차는 아직도 인기 함선입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한 번 너프먹긴 했는데, 그래도 여전히 좋아요
<andrewjk> 네 콥에서 웜홀 하나 먹어서 제가 인더스트리얼 쉽인가 그걸로 배달하고 했던거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 널섹에 살고, 얼마 전에 제가 활동하던 콥에서 CEO 자리 물려받았어요
<andrewjk> 감히 콥 이름 여쭈어봐도..?
<Seony> W.I.M Inc
<andrewjk> 아 다행히 모르는 콥입니다
<Seony> https://evewho.com/corp/W.I.M+Inc.
<Seony> 총원은 80명 정도 밖에 안되는 작은 회사입니다 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 앗 막 다시 하고 싶어지는데요?
<Seony> 다시 하시면 저희 콥 오세요
<andrewjk> 저는 그당시 나름 이상한걸로 악명 높은 보스 회사에 멋모르고 들어가서
<Seony> 저희 콥원분들이 너무 좋아서 저도 이 콥에 계속 있게 된 거거든요
<Seony> 이 콥원분들이랑 계속 게임하고 싶다는 생각이 들어서... 지금까지 하게됐어요
<Seony> 제가 해외사는데도 불구하고 저한테 시간도 맞춰주시고
<andrewjk> AMC라고 유명한지 안한지는 잘모르겟고 커뮤니티에서 욕을 좀 먹던걸로 기억합니다.
<Seony> 한국시간으로 매주 일요일 오후 2시에 모여서 플릿을 돌거든요
<Seony> 암크 알죠..
<Seony> 아직도 욕먹어요
<readytoact> 오...
<andrewjk> ㅋㅋ 왜 먹는거죠? 저는
<readytoact> 오후 2시면 -0- 일반 직장인은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일요일요
<andrewjk> 커뮤니티 일절 안해서 알수가 없네요 ㅋ
<Seony> @andrewjk
<Seony> 욕먹는게... 욕먹을만해서 욕하는게 아니라
<readytoact> 아- 일욜 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 까기 위해서 까는 거라고 생각하세요..
<readytoact> =_=.. 외부에 있는 시간인데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래서 저 때문에 일요일 활동 시간대도 바꿔주고
<Seony> 원래 일요일 저녁 7시였거든요...
<Seony> 근데 그 시간이면 여기는 밤 12시라 참여가 불가능했었죠..
<readytoact> 좋은 회사군요!
<Seony> 네 그리고 다들 사람들도 좋고 연령대도 좀 있고 해서 너무 좋았어요
<Seony> 좀 따라다니다보니까 이분들 사람들이 너무 좋아서, 계속 같이 하고싶단 생각에 입사를 했고,
<Seony> 활동 열심히 해서 디렉터 됐다가 사장까지 됐죠 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 성공스토리 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 보통 회사는 잘 안넘겨주는데 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 사장되면 월급도 주나요?
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ
<andrewjk> 세금..
<Seony> 월급은 안주지만, 저는 돈 많아요
<Seony> 앤드류님은 아실텐데,
<Seony> 제가 보유한 총 자산이 50빌 넘어요
<andrewjk> 이욜 ㅋㅋ
<andrewjk> 저 이브 깝니다~
<Seony> 현금 25빌, 슈퍼캐리어 20빌 캐리어 5빌
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 저도 이브는 깔아 놨어요.
<Seony> 50빌이면 현금으로 얼마더라...
<Seony> 한 60만원쯤 되는 거 같군요
<andrewjk> 리눅스에서는 안돌아가 간다 하셨나요? 와인 인가 뭐 말씀하신거 같은데요
<Seony> 돌아는 갑니다.  다만 실행시키는게, 직접 연구해야해서 문제이지만요...
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 모바일로도 되게 해달라!
<Seony> eve online ubuntu 18.04 라고치면 많이 나와요
<readytoact> (회사가 폐쇄망이라 인터넷 불가)
<Seony> 저희 소속원 중에 컴퓨터 쪽에서 일하시는 분이 한 분 계시는데,
<andrewjk> 스팀계정으로 2년전에도 했었는데 그거는 아바동 타고 안했습니다. 그때 막 캐릭터 왔다 갔다 하고 해서 사양이 더 높아진거 같더라구요
<Seony> 출근해서 이브 켜서 하루종일 전투 돌려놔요
<readytoact> 아바동이 뭔가요?
<Seony> 캐릭명이 어떻게 되세요?
<andrewjk> Patrice J 였을껍니다
<Seony> http://www.funzinnu.com/EVEwiki/ship/amarr#abaddon
<andrewjk> 붙였나 띄웠나 모르겠습니다.
<Seony> https://evewho.com/pilot/Patrice+J
<readytoact> 아하 배 이름이군요
<Seony> 맞나요?
<Seony> 이 캐릭은 암크 이력이 없는데요
<andrewjk> 이거는 암크 아니였어요
<andrewjk> 그냥 외국 콥이었던거 같아요
<readytoact> 헐
<readytoact> -_-..
<andrewjk> 아 5년전꺼는.. Galaxy Newton 인가 아이고 이름 촌시러버라..
<readytoact> 외부에서 ssh접속을 하네요 .
<Seony> 이브가 한 가지 무서운 점이... 유저들이 만든 써드파티 웹을 통해서 뭐든 다 기록이 남는다는 점이죠
<Seony> 캐릭에 스킬포인트가 좀 있으면 그냥 쓰세요
<readytoact> 기존 계정에 스킬포인트도 봐아ㅎ게네요.
<readytoact> 211.212.233.99  에 44093 포트가 열렸는지 확인 좀 부탁드려도 될까요?
<Seony> Starting Nmap 7.60 ( https://nmap.org ) at 2019-01-24 21:39 HST
<Seony> Nmap scan report for 211.212.233.99
<Seony> Host is up (0.23s latency).
<Seony> PORT      STATE  SERVICE
<Seony> 44093/tcp closed unknown
<readytoact> 네 감사합니다.
<andrewjk> 스팀계정으로 만든 이브도 리눅스에서 돌아가는건가요? 오래된 계정들은 그때도 찾을려다 못찾아서 새로 판거라
<Seony> 음.. 아마 리눅스용은 직접 설치하셔야할 거에요. 리눅스용은 공식지원 끊었거든요..
<Seony> @andrewjk : https://wiki.eveuniversity.org/Installing_EVE_on_Linux
<andrewjk> 음 이브사이트가 많이 좋아졌네요 같은 메일계정으로 다 만들었나봐요 스팀안쓰고
<andrewjk> 한 8개 나오는데
<Seony> 오 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 이걸..
<andrewjk> 해야하는것인가
<andrewjk> 고민됩니다.
<Seony> 하시면 제가 도와드릴게요
<Seony> 게임 자주 접속하시면, 전에 못느끼던 재미는 느끼실 수 있을 거에요
<Seony> 2주에 한 번씩 플릿 도는거 참여하시면 재밌거든요
<andrewjk> 사실 사양이 걸려요 이게 7년전 노트북이라
<Seony> 램은 몇이에요?
<andrewjk> 8기가입니다
<Seony> 그럼 그래픽 사양을 최저로 낮추면 클라 2개까진 동시 실행 가능하겠네요
<andrewjk> 이거 nvs4200이 달린건데
<Seony> 저도 7년된 놋북으로 사무실에서 이브 돌리거든요...
<Seony> 근데 3클라까지 멀쩡합니다ㅣ
<andrewjk> 4세대 인텔 그래픽이냐 엔비디아 쿼드로냐 어느게 나을지 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 일단 시도는 해봐죠?
<Seony> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 지금 보니까 patrice j는 그냥 탐사용이였나 봅니다 보니깐 그때 쯤 다른 계정 만든것도 있는데 이건 암크 소속이었네요
<Seony> 탐사용이라도 스킬만 충분하면, 분명히 쓸 데가 옵니다
<Seony> 탐사스킬이 굉장히 요긴하고 중요하거든요
<Seony> 게임을 하시게되면... 저희가 왜 그게 중요한지 알려드릴 거에요
<andrewjk> 뭐 해킹하고 아날라이징 하고 했었거든요 막 미로 게임..
<andrewjk> 그러다 오다가 뿜~
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오;;;
<readytoact> 계정을 세개나!
<andrewjk> 저 캐릭 13개 있었네요
<andrewjk> 뭐 하러 이만큼 만들었을까요
<Seony> 헐
<andrewjk> 아 저거 땜시 행성 자원 빨아 먹는다고
<andrewjk> 급조해서 여러개 만든거 같습니다.
<Seony> 아... PI 캐릭 만드셨군요
<andrewjk> 네 PI!
<Seony> 저는 지금 7개 있는 것도 감당이 안되는데 ㅎㅎ
<andrewjk> 그때 직접 PI 하고 저는 프레이터 계정 암크 보스한테 빌려서 운송하고 수수료 받고해서 플랙스 돌리고 했었습니다
<Seony> 아라블로 아니면 로비상이죠?
<andrewjk> 아라블로였어요 ㅎ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한인 이브 유저들 사이에서 모르는 사람이 없는 이름들...
<andrewjk> 아 그래요? 뭐 요즘 호주에 계시다던데
<Seony> 어디 사는지는 모르겠어요.  저는 암크가 누군지 잘 몰라서요...
<Seony> 시애틀이 하와이랑 2시간 차이나는군요
<andrewjk> 혹시 암크 이력이 있는게 좀 그러면 아예 새로 파겠습니다
<Seony> 스킬포인트 얼마나 되세요?
<andrewjk> 그걸 보는걸 모르겠어요
<Seony> 캐릭창 Alt-A 여시면
<Seony> 상단에 나와요
<andrewjk> 아 아직 설치 안했습니다 ㅎ 여기 인터넷이 구려서요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 앤드류님 나중에 제가 콥 웹사이트 만들면 이브온라인 API 끌어다 쓰는 거 좀 도와주세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이브에서 Swagger라는 restful API를 지원해주거든요
<andrewjk> 넵 시켜만 주세요 뭐든 찾아서 해볼께요
<Seony> 스마트폰에서 이브온라인 앱 설치하시면 스킬포인트를 보실 수 있는데요,
<Seony> 사실 저는 상관없는데, 앤드류님이 암크 이력 있으면 나중에 한국사람들이랑 어울리기 힘들 거에요
<Seony> 스킬포인트가 많지않으면, 스킬을 뽑아서 다른 캐릭에 주입시키는게 낫구요
<Seony> 좀 많으면 그냥 쓰시는게 좋구요
<readytoact> ;;;; 시켜만 주시면;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 사실 제가 하고싶은건 거창한 건 아니구요,
<Seony> 웹사이트에서 Contract 계약서 작성하면, 게임 내에서 연동되게 하고 싶거든요...
<andrewjk> 웹사이트에서 물건 컨트랙 쓰면 게임에서 된다고요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> API 중에서 POST가 되는 명령어가 몇 개 있어요
<Seony> mail이랑 contract이 있고... 또 나머지가 있긴할텐데 아직은 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> API를 다 훑어볼 시간이 안되서..
<andrewjk> 아 그러고 보니 어떤 회사가 그렇게 했던거 같아요
<Seony> https://esi.evetech.net/ui#/
<Seony> 이게 API 사이트에요
<andrewjk> 딜리버리 신청하면 물건 배송 해주더라구요
<Seony> 네 Red Frog라고 유명한 배송업체에요
<andrewjk> 네!
<Seony> 거의 당일 배송 해줄 정도로 빠르고 잘합니다
<andrewjk> 아직도 있나봐요
<andrewjk> 대박
<Seony> 네 거기가 꽤 유서깊은 택배회사죠
<Seony> 가격이 좀 비싸서 그렇지만..
<andrewjk> 넵 지금 클라이언트로 파일 받고 있습니다 ㅋ
<andrewjk> 제발 돌아만 가라
<Seony> 요즘 클라이언트는 많이 발전해서, 클라 전체를 통째로 받는 식에서, 일부만 받는 식으로 바뀌었어요
<Seony> 구동에 필요한 부분만 먼저 받고, 나머지는 접속해서 필요할 때마다 그때그때 받습니다
<andrewjk> 진짜 ccp 대단하네요
<Seony> 네 거기 완전 컴덕 회사죠...
<Seony> ccp 유저 포럼 보시면 더 심해요
<Seony> 무슨 유저들이, 메모리 구조가 어떻게 CPU 커맨드가 어떻고 그래요
<Seony> 이브가 파이썬으로 만들어진 건 알고계시나요?
<andrewjk> 하드웨어도 꿰고 있나보네요
<andrewjk> 네 Cpython이라고 본거 같아요
<Seony> 파이썬이 멀티 프로세싱이 제대로 안되거든요
<Seony> 그래서 이브가 처음 개발될 때 당시에는 싱글 코어로도 충분했는데,
<Seony> 요즘은 널섹 전투 하면 수천명씩 모이니까 이게 문제가 되기 시작했어요
<Seony> 그래서 그에 대한 해결책으로, 한 성계에 일정 인원수 이상이 모이게 되면
<Seony> 서버가 자동으로 딜레이를 걸어버리는 Time Dilation이라는 기술을 개발했거든요
<andrewjk> 네 완전 도그파이트 되서 그냥 알파벳 순으로 찍어서 점사 하던데요
<Seony> TiDi 타이다이 라고 부르는데,
<Seony> 이것도 사실, 전투를 지휘하는 FC 입장에서나 좋은 거고,
<Seony> 전쟁 참여하는 소총수 입장에서는 굉장히 지루하거든요...
<Seony> 그래서 이거에 대한 유저들의 토론도 장난 아니에요..
<Seony> 앤드류님이 관심있으실 거 같은데 한 번 보세요
<Seony> https://www.eveonline.com/article/tranquility-tech-3
<Seony> 이브온라인 서버 구조에요
<andrewjk> 헐 뭐가 먼지 몰라서 그냥 신기할 뿐이네요
<andrewjk> Seony님 이거 그냥 클라이언트 다운 다 받고 실행했는데 아무 반응 없으면 뭐 더해야하나요?
<Seony> 런처만 실행하신거죠?
<Seony> 음... 그게 아마 런처는 리눅스용으로 컴파일되서 나오는 건데, 클라이언트 본체는 와인으로 에뮬레이션 해야하는 거라서 와인 세팅을 별도로 해야하는 걸로 알고있어요
<andrewjk> 네 알겠습니다
<readytoact> 일단 깔고 시작해야는데 -0-..
<readytoact> 이놈의 오픈스택은 ... ㅠㅠ
<jason_KR> 외근 다녀왔습니다. 오늘 알찬 대화가 많았군요?
<andrew> 아이고 설치 어렵습니다 런처에서 클라이언트 실행한걸로 나오는데 아무것도 안뜨길레
<andrew> QT가 없어서 그런가? QT 설치 중입니다.
<andrew> Seony: 캐릭명 알려주시면 접속하는데로 귓 넣겠습니다
<pchero_work> 데비안 apt/apt-get 관련해서 보안 문제점이 발견됐네요. https://justi.cz/security/2019/01/22/apt-rce.html
<pchero_work> 간단하지는 않아보이지만, 문제가 있었네요. 지금은 패치가 되었답니다.
<jason_KR> ^^
<readytoact> 어우..
<readytoact> -_- 과식을 했나봐요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하~
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 과식요
<soyeomul^bionic> 배가 부르네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 앤드류님의 한글입력기 저도 테스트 해보려 이클립스 설치를 헸는데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 실행이 안되네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 gg 치고 이클립스랑 jre 인가 므시기 다 지웠네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 자바랑 저랑은 궁합이 안맞는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔~
<readytoact> 전 개발엔 문외한이라
<readytoact> 파이썬 배워보고 싶은데
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬...
<soyeomul^bionic> 사람들이 이렇게 얘기하더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 루비는 정말 아름다운 언어입니다,,, 머찝니다,,, 헌데 전 지금 파이썬을 공부하는 중이어요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 라는 이야기들을 많이 하시더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 거의다 루비를 칭찬하는데 정작 공부나 현업에서 쓰는 언어는 파이썬으로 귀결
<readytoact> 네 제가 지금하는 오픈스택도 파이썬으로 개발이 되어 있고
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 이브온라인도 파이썬으로 개발이 되어 있고..
<readytoact> 확실히 가상머신을 SSD로 옮기니 반응속도가 좀 빠르군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 우분투 파여폭스로 파이썬 공식홈페이지 파이썬 자습서 한글판을 보고 있사온데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 진짜 한글 아름답네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 글꼴 가독성 끝내주네요 구글 노토 서체
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 18.04 의 기본 한글 글꼴 구글 노토
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/master/%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80%EB%B3%80%EC%88%98.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 1월 26일 기념 파이썬3에서 특별한 코드를 실험해봤어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 코드 내부에 한글 변수가 되나 안되나 살펴봤습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 결과는 성공입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 한글 변수 되더라구요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 3 ^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 내일 아침 소여물 위하야 먼저 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<andrew> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<andrew> 굿모닝입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앤드류님 이브에서 메시지 보내놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<andrew> 넵 ㅎㅎ 지금 저 일와서
<andrew> 리눅스 이브는 지우고 맥에다 설치 돌리고 왔네요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ.  나중에 시간 날 때 접속해서 읽으세요
<andrew> 아 참고로 Seony님이 알려주신 이브 설치방법은 지금은 조금 힘들다고 하네요 Wine3.2 버전으로 받아서 직접 컴파일 해야하고
<Seony> 아니면... 채팅은 상관없으시면 여기서 말씀드려도 되구요...
<andrew> 저 중간 중간 자리 비워서요 이따가 읽고 답 하겠습니다~
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 어쩐지 그래서 내가 리눅스에서 실패한 거였군...
<Seony> 넵
<andrew> .
<andrew> 아무튼 리눅스에서 이브 돌리려면 WineHQ4.0을 받아서 윈도우 설치 프로그램으로 런처까지 다 와인으로 돌려야 했습니다. 근데 느려서 못하겠더라구요
<Seony> 음 그렇군요...아무래도 에뮬레이션이라 하드웨어 성능이 좀 요구되나보네요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-26
<andrew> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 대화창 켜두고 잠시 볼일 보고 올께요,,,
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 우사에 소에게 볏짚 좀 주고 올께요~
<andrew> 헐 플랙스 있는 계정도 있네요.
<Seony> @andrew 제가 약 30분 후면 퇴근하거든요
<andrew> 네
<Seony> 집에 갔다가 2-3시간 후면 다시 접속할 거에요
<andrew> 알겠습니다 텍유어타이 하십쇼~
<Seony> 뭔가 하진 않아도 접속은 거의 늘상 해놓거든요
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<andrew> 여물님 어서오세요 로그 보니까 자바 설치 하실려고 했다고
<soyeomul^bionic> 앗
<soyeomul^bionic> 앤드류님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 이클립스에서 한글입력기 뭐가 조은가 하고 저도 테스트 해보려 시도햇었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 헌데 실패 했네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 동창에게 메일을 보냈는데 동창 바쁜지 답장이 없고요
<andrew_> 아 넵 저 그냥 nimf로 돌아왔습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 이클립스에서도 잘 되나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 님프와 이클립스요
<andrew_> 네 이거는 gtk 지원 잘 되는거 같아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 다행입니다
<andrew_> 이게 안좋은게 트레이가 리눅스 민트에서는 안나와서
<andrew_> 그거랑
<andrew_> 브라우저에서
<andrew_> 한자가 안나오던데
<andrew_> 이거 라이브러리 추가하니까
<andrew_> 나오더라구요
<andrew_> 앗 나눠서 치는거 규칙 위반인데 죄송합니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 그거... 상황에 따라 다르죠 뭐,,,
<andrew_> 그리고 자바는 설치가 상당히 복잡한거 같아요 다른 언어에 비해서 JDK 11 깔고 꼭 환경변수 추가를 수작업으로 해주어야
<andrew_> 이클립스가 설치가 되여 없으면 아예 설치가 안되더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 환경변수라함은 자바의 환경변수를 말하는건가요?
<andrew_> 11 이전 버전은 JDK JRE 따로 설치해줘야 하는 더 번거롭습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 음;;;
<andrew_> 음 터미널에서 우리가 명령어 치면 바로 실행되는거 라고 보시면 되요
<soyeomul^bionic> 설치 자체가 험난한 산이네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<andrew_> 자바를 /usr/local/java 폴더에 깔면
<andrew_> 터미널에 홈폴더에서 java 입력하면 실행이 안되거든요
<andrew_> 환경변수 지정해주면 다른 네이티브 명령어처럼 아무 위치에서 다 가능해요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아... 그러니깐 실행이 되게끔 경로 지정을 수동으로 해줘야한다 이런뜻인가바요
<andrew_> 이게 중요한게 자바 프로젝트 단위로 파일 생성하면 폴더 여러개 안에 막 들어가거든요
<andrew_> 파이썬도 필요한데 아마 설치하면 자동으로 잡아주는걸로 알고 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 네넨
<andrew_> 아니면 아예 우분투에 설치 되어서 오니깐요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그럼 지금 민트 사용중이신가요
<andrew_> 네 저는 민트가 젤 맞는거 같습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 궁금했던게 질문 쏟아지네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 와
<soyeomul^bionic> 시애틀에서 그럼 전산학과 다니시는건가요
<andrew_> 사실 윈도우에 더 가깝다 같은 느낌이예요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨
<soyeomul^bionic> 민트
<andrew_> 지금은 그냥 컬리지 트렌스퍼 과정으로 2년 마치고
<andrew_> 유니버시티로 가서 정보학과 갈려고 하니다
<andrew_> information school
<andrew_> 통계학과인가..?
<soyeomul^bionic> 통계학이면 또 파이썬이...
<soyeomul^bionic> 이야기가 파이썬으로 몰고가서 재송
<andrew_> 저도 파이썬 맛만 봤습니다 ㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 밤에 오늘 지금 파이썬 루비에서 한글 변수 되는가 실험해봤는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 둘 다 되더라구요
<andrew_> 근데 클래스 구현하는거 뭔가 그렇고 변수 지정 안하는게 저는 조금 어색하더라구요
<andrew_> 변수 타입 *
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬 이야기군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전산학을 전공하지 않은 전 복잡해지면 머리가 띵해오기에... ㅠㅠ
<andrew_> 네 자바는 변수타입을 강제하기 때문에 빠르다(?) 뭔가 잘못되면 IDE가 바로 알려줍니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬이나 루비처럼 단순 무식한게 좋더라구여
<soyeomul^bionic> 아... 그 ide 가 바로 이클립스군요
<soyeomul^bionic> 전산학도 출신답게 뭔가 다릅니다 성공하십시오!
<soyeomul^bionic> 시애틀에서 성공하시길 바랍니다,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 동안 전 소를 열심히 키울께요,,,
<andrew_> 넵 감사합니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 육십갑자 코딩이나 하러가볼까 합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 갑을병정무기경신임계 자축인묘진사오미신유술해
<soyeomul^bionic> 냥냥
<andrew_> 넵 화이팅입니다!
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 육십갑자 명명 방법을 표현하는게 장난 아니네요
<soyeomul^bionic> x = ['0', '1']
<soyeomul^bionic> y = ['A', 'B', 'C']
<soyeomul^bionic> 라고 할때 대응하는게 0A -> 1B -> 0C -> 1A -> 0B -> 1C (끝)
<soyeomul^bionic> 처럼 나오게 해야 하는데 단순히 for 문으로 돌리니깐...
<soyeomul^bionic> 0A -> 0B -> 0C -> 1A -> 1B -> 1C 로 나옵니다. 이건 육십갑자 명명법과 다르더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 사용했던 코드는..
<soyeomul^bionic> for i in x:
<soyeomul^bionic> for j in y:
<soyeomul^bionic> print(i+j)
<soyeomul^bionic> x 도 순환하고 y 도 순환하게끔 하면 좋은데... 종잡을 수 없는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 갑자 을축 병인 ... (바름)
<soyeomul^bionic> 갑자 갑축 갑인 ... (틀림)
<soyeomul^bionic> 육십갑자 명명 알고리즘은 콤푸타로 구현할 수 없는걸까요...
<Seony> x랑 y의 순서를 바꿔서 for문을 돌리면 되지않을까요
<Seony> 즉...
<Seony> for i in y:
<Seony>   for j in x:
<Seony>     print (j+i)
<Seony> 아 0A 1B군요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님 꾸벅
<Seony> 그럼 이거는 이중 for문이 아니라, 그냥 for문 하나만 돌리면 되는 거 같은데요
<Seony> >>> for i in x:
<Seony> ...   print("%s%s" %(i, y[index]))
<Seony> ...   index += 1
<Seony> ...
<Seony> 0A
<Seony> 1B
<Seony> 2C
<Seony> 3D
<Seony> >>>
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<Seony> 아 맨 위에 index=0이 빠졌군요
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/%EC%9C%A1%EC%8B%AD%EA%B0%91%EC%9E%90_%EC%9B%90%EB%A6%AC.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다 써니님,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 초석은 다졌어요,,, 내일 좀 더 심도있게 구현해볼까 합니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 마따 앤드류님 대학동창 답장이 왔습니다.
<andrew_> 넵
<andrew_> 저녁먹고 왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투를 이제는 데스트탑으로 쓰지 않는다고 합니다.
<andrew_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 자바 개발을 윈도우즈와 맥에서만 한다고 합니다.
<andrew_> 아 역시 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 그레서 리눅스 한글입력기 문제는 (......) 그런 내용의 답장을 받았습니다...
<andrew_> 넵 알아봐 주셔서 감사합니다 역시 자바라는 놈은 만만치 않은거 같습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 이제 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<andrew_> 네~ 들어가세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 드뎌 완성했습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/%EC%9C%A1%EC%8B%AD%EA%B0%91%EC%9E%90.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 써니님께서 큰도움 주셔서 완성했네요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 써니님께 다시 한번 감사드립니다,,,^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> 기원전 2750년 전부터... 서기 2050년까지... 총 4800년 기간의 간지를 일치 시켜봤습니다..
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/raw/master/%EC%9C%A1%EC%8B%AD%EA%B0%91%EC%9E%90_%ED%99%95%EC%9E%A5.py
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 참 처음에 해깔렸던게...
<soyeomul^bionic> 서기 0년은 없더라구요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 기원전 1년 바로 다음해가 바로 서기 1년 이었습니다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 리스트 작성할때 좀 해매었네여,,, 지금은 바로 잡혔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> ~/work $ ./육십갑자_확장.py | wc -l
<soyeomul^bionic> 4800
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!
<soyeomul^bionic> 서니님께 무한한 감사를 드리고 싶네요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 들어가볼께요 모두 존밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-27
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 일요일이라 오늘은 조용하겠네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 단기도 추가해서 쭈우욱 목록을 뽑아봤습니다..
<soyeomul^bionic> 간지 - 서기 - 단기 ;;; 순으로 해서 4800년간입니다. 우리나라 한반도 역사 반만년 역사를 한눈에 볼 수 있어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/raw/master/4800%EB%85%84%EC%9D%98_%EC%97%AD%EC%82%AC.lst
<soyeomul^bionic> 써니님 진짜 고맙습니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 볏짚 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 과학분야에 종사하시는분들이 파이썬을 알게되면 콤푸타하시는 분들 장사 접어야함을 몇몇 numpy 로 맹글어진 물건들을 보고서 깨달앗어요
<soyeomul> 참... 대단하고도 대단한 파이썬입니다 아우......
<soyeomul> 해가 서쪽에서 뜰때까지 살아남을 언어로 전 C 이외에 파이썬을 꼽고싶네여
<soyeomul> C는 정말 콤푸탈 업으로 하시는 분들만..
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 비전산전공 일반인들 사이에서...
<soyeomul> 폰으로 와따가 나갑니다 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-20
<jason_KR> 일전에 다른 메신저에서 한번 만나서 왜 안오냐고 버럭질을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하이 반갑습니다.
<bundo> Seony, 님도 오랜만이네요
<bundo> 뽀빠이 popeye92  님도 계시네.. 정말 오랜만에 반갑습니다.
<bundo> 우분투 18.04 & 20.04 TEST & manjaro 3가지 설치해서 놀다 보니 결국 IRC 다시 들어 왔습니다.
<bundo> 물론 이방에 jason_KR  재순님을 제일 좋아 하는 강분도(姜秉喆) 입니다.
<bundo> popeye92,  뽀빠이 님에게 텔레그램 메세지 보내봅니다 .
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. ^^
<bundo> 우분투 그리고 리눅스 정말 발전 많이 했습니다. 사용하면서 너무 감탄 했어요
<bundo> 전 좀 잡스러운 다른 일 하느라 리눅스 쪽  정보 안 보았거든요   ~ ㅜ,.ㅜ ;
<jason_KR> 많이 좋아졌지요?
<jason_KR> 우분투 20.04와 그 때 나올 커널, 그놈 등은 더 좋아질 것으로 기대합니다.
<bundo> 저는 지금 20.04 도 사용중이고 커널 5.4.13 사용중입니다.
<bundo> 기본은 우분투 18.04 입니다.
<bundo> jason_KR,  10년전 맛없는 냉면 만들어 드린거 기억 납니다. 이제 요리 쏨씨 많이 늘었지만  만약 재순님 오시면
<bundo> 제가 맛나게 먹는 잔치국수 대접해두리고 싶습니다. 아는형 가계입니다.
<bundo> 구로에서 재순님 추천으로 함께 먹은 잔치 국수 생각 납니다. 저는 이제 영화더보고 딴일 하오니 연락은 telgram 또는 xchat 로 해주십시요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> bundo: 헐 안녕하세요 오랫만입니다.  그동안 잘 지내셨죠?
<bundo>  Seony  반갑습니다 lexlove_   혹시 나주 컴 선생님 ?
<lexlove_> bundo: 안녕하세요. 나주컴선생 맞습니다
<lexlove_> 지금은 다른 일 하고 있어요
<bundo> 다시 만나게 되어 정말 반갑습니다.
<bundo> 1984년에 브리스스프링스톤의 노래들 듣고 좋아 했습니다. 고1때였지
<bundo> 요
<bundo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs
<bundo> 그 런데 요즘 새로 노래를 했라고요
<bundo> 그런데 요즘 새로 노래를 했습니다.
<bundo> 제 컴에 올려 놓습니다. 자막 포함 입니다. ~
<bundo> 워스턴 스타 ~
<bundo> http://222.100.224.120/WesternStars/
<bundo> 저의 컴에 접근하신분은 아이피를 남기게 됩니다.  (다들 아시겠지만요) ㅎ ~
<jason_KR> 아니~ 외간 여(자 분)께서 어디 살고, 뭐하시는지~ 왜?!! 기억을 하고 있는교? ㅎ 금년엔 좀 자주 보게될 수도 있겠지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?!!  반갑습니다.
<lexlove_> bundo: 기억해주셔서 영광입니다.^^
<jason_KR> 풉
<jason_KR> GSConnect 또는 KDE connect 쓰는 분 계세요?
<bundo> 네 저요
<bundo> 한글 번역도 했어요
<bundo> 여기 스샷이 안되어 사용횐경 텔레그램으로 보냅니다
<lexlove_> 저는 아직 야근중입니다.
<lexlove_> 언제 끝날지 미정이에요. :(
<bundo> 저 39 kg 까지 같다가 요즘 43kg 입니다/
<bundo> 아이돌 팔다리 보유자 입니다.
<bundo> http://bommul.kr/now.png
<bundo> 인증샷 ㅎ
<lexlove_> 왜 살이 빠지신거에요?
<lexlove_> 너무 많이 빠졌네요
<lexlove_> 배경이 병원인거 같네요
<bundo> 2013년 부터 술 소주 2병이상 매일 마셨어요 술에 장사없더라고요 ~
<lexlove_> 헉;;;
<lexlove_> 지금은 많이 좋아지신거죠?
<bundo> 여기가 luanpad 였어요 저를 쏘아 준거죠 [~2
<bundo> 지금  더 않좋아요  ㅎㅎ ~
<lexlove_> 네? 치료하시고 계시죠? 큰일이네요.
<bundo> 여기가 제 힘나는 근원 이었네요
<lexlove_> 저도 여기가 고향같아요. 마음의 고향!
<lexlove_> 한동안 안오다가 와도 편해요.^^
<foxmask> lexlove_: 어디서 일하니 ?
<lexlove_> foxmask: 사회복지기관에서 일해요
<lexlove_> 좀전에 퇴근했어요. :(
<foxmask> lexlove_ "좀전에 퇴근했어요. :(" = > 사임 했습니까?
<lexlove_> 아니요
<lexlove_> 그만두는 건 D-51
<foxmask> lexlove_: 새해; 새로운 프로젝트; 기분이 나아지도록 항상 바꾸는 것이 좋습니다
<lexlove_> foxmask: 감사합니다. :)
<foxmask> lexlove_: ^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 어제 술 취해서 오타 심하게 쳤네.. ㅎ
<bundo> UbuntuKrSlack,  우분투게이알슬랙 님은 누구신가요 궁금 ^^;
<bundo> http://spill.or.kr/info/
<bundo> 이거 제가 12년전에 .. 처음으로 번역한건데.. ㅎ ~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-21
<bundo> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/01/cyberpunk-kubuntu-desktop
<bundo> kde 테스크탑이 많이 이뻐졌는데요
<Seony> kde 많이 이뻐진 것 뿐만 아니라 쓰기도 좋아졌죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ~ ㅎ
<bundo> Seony,   자녀들 있죠? 궁금 ~ 지금은 어찌 지내시는지 궁금
<Seony> 네 분도님이랑 제가 여기서 처음 뵐 때는 제가 당시 유학생이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 지금은 유학 끝나고 주정부에 취업해서 시스템 관리자로 일하고 있어요
<Seony> 자녀는... 그냥 이유없이 안생겨서 오랫동안 시도하다가 포기했어요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대학교에 취직하신거 까지 알고 있었죠 ~
<Seony> 아 그렇군요.... 거기서 영주권 받고 계속 일하고 있어요.
<bundo> 저랑 서울서 그리고 인천서 술마시고 다닌적 있는데 맞죠?
<Seony> 네 맞죠 ㅎㅎ 아직도 기억납니다
<bundo> 한국 왔었을때 한 10년 더 넘은 그때인데.. 몇년도 였죠 ?
<Seony> 제가 지금 일하는 곳에서 8년차니까, 제 생각엔 아마 5-6년 전이지 않나 싶네요
<bundo> 아니요 ~ 제가 2013년가을에 .. 잠수 탓으니 그전일꺼에요 2013년전
<bundo> 6~7년 전일꺼로 예상합니다.
<Seony> 크... 더 오래 됐군요
<bundo> 그후 저는 무지 많은 맛집을 알게되었어
<bundo> 요
<Seony> 혹시 인천 리눅스 동호회 김인동 위경섭 이분들도 친분 있으세요?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 인동이 아주 친해요 ~
<bundo> 인동이 마루리눅스 에서 일하거든
<Seony> 인동형은 잘 계시는데 경섭형은 얼마 전에 돌아가셨어요
<bundo> 요
<bundo> 헉 ~
<bundo> 그친구도 마루에서 일하지 않았나요 위경섭
<Seony> 한 2주 된 거 같네요
<Seony> 네 같이 일하고 또 두분이 서로 친구죠
<bundo> 인동이 전화 안받네요 좀이따 전화 하겠죠
<bundo> 경섭씨는 어찌  해서 ~~?
<Seony> 예전에 무슨 암에 걸려서 치료 잘 받고 하시다가 결국 재발해서 돌아가셨다네요
<bundo> 아이고 ~
<bundo> 인동이 술한잔 사주어야 겠네요 ~
<Seony> 네 저는 아쉽게도 한국에 있지않으니...
<bundo> 인천 리눅스 동호회 회원들 오프라인 술파티 5번이상 참석했어요
<bundo> 그러면서 거기 회원들 다 알고 지냈죠
<bundo> xchat 는 끝글자  버그 있네요
<bundo> 마지막 글자 안나감 ㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 xhcat보다는 웹브라우저로 쓰는 irccloud.com이라는 걸 많이 써요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 인동이가 올해 50인가 48인가 ~..
<bundo> 나랑 2년 아니면 4년 차이로 알고 있거든요
<Seony> 네 제가 알기로 72년생인 걸로 알고있어요
<Seony> 74인가
<bundo> 그정도 아니고 72일꺼에
<bundo> 요
<bundo> 인동이는 먹을복이 있어요
<bundo> 꼭 제가 맛나는거 먹으러 가면 연락 오거나 만나게 되더라고요 ~
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<bundo> 인동이 73년이래요 ㅎ 방금 통화함 ~
<Seony> 헛 그렇군요
<bundo> 형선씨라고 아세요
<bundo> 교육청 근무했었던 형선씨 ~
<Seony> 네 인천리눅스 동호회의 영원한 회장님이시죠
<bundo> ㅎㅎ 그친구 하고도 친했었어요 ~
<Seony> 지금도 다들 연락 하고 지내시더라구요
<bundo> 날씨가 좋아서 재래시장(용현시장) 가서 맛난거  사와야 겠습니다.
<bundo> 어머니도 좋아 하실만한 거 사와야지 ~ ~
<bundo> 이게 요즘 제 즐거움중 하나 입니다.
<bundo> popeye92, 뽀빠이님 우체국 택배 왔나요 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony,  한국은 올  겨울에  딸기 열풍입니다.
<bundo> 딸기가 무척 싸고 ~ 많이 답니다.
<bundo> 재래 시장가서 고추절인거 그리고 명랏젓 그리고 딸기 그리고 시루떡 사왔네요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<bundo> lexlove_,  다시 반갑습니다.
<bundo> 시간 표시가 되나 테스트 ~
<bundo> 되는 구나
<bundo>  Preferences->Text box->Enable time stamps ㅎ Xchat  좋네요
<lexlove_> bundo: 안녕하세요
<bundo> 참 lexlove_ 님 제 큰아들이요 ~
<bundo> 25살인데.. 용산서 일함 니
<lexlove_> 용산에서 일한다구요?
<bundo> 다
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 끝글자 안나가네 ㅎ
<bundo> 큰아들 아무튼 용팔이 입니다.
<lexlove_> 아하.^^
<bundo> 컴하드웨어 는 아들 조언 듣습니다.
<popeye92> bundo: 아직 도착하지 않았습니다. 곧 오겠죠 머 :)
<bundo> 네.. ~ 이제 구정연휴 시작 되서 ~~ 오늘 꼭 배송 해줘야 하는데..
<bundo> 저도 호박 고구마 3K 기다리는 중입니다.  ㅎ
<bundo> 뽀빠이 그림 하나 구해 봐야지 png 사이트 짱입니다.
<bundo> https://www.cleanpng.com/free/popeye.html
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<bundo> foxmask,  반갑습니다.
<foxmask> bundo: 반갑습니다.
<bundo> http://222.100.224.120/2020-01-21_15-48-54.png
<bundo> 뽀빠이 아이콘 획득 ~  바탕에 두고 Xchat 실행되게 했습니다.
<bundo> 또 12년전 처럼 그거 하고 싶습니다.
<bundo> 리눅스 관련 질문에 답해주고 500원 받기 ~~ ㅎ
<bundo> 해답을 정확히 알려주면 500원 받기 ~  ㅎ
<foxmask> Seony: lol => "kde 많이 이뻐진 것 뿐만 아니라 쓰기도 좋아졌죠" gnome 또는 xfce보다 kde를 선호합니까?
<bundo> 아니요 전 그놈 유저에요 ㅎ
<bundo> ㅎ예전부터 그놈 ~ Gnome gg
<bundo> 써니님에게 물어보신건가 ? ㅎㅎ 아무튼 전 그놈 유저입니다.
<foxmask> bundo: 예, 그러나 중요하지 않습니다 :)
<bundo> 사람이 익숙한게 바꾸기 어렵더라고요 (나이먹어 그런가.. ㅎ)
<bundo> KDE 이뻐서 설치 했다가 조금 보고 돌아 와 버립니다.
<foxmask> ^^
<bundo> 돌아 오면 설정 파일까지 싹다 지우고요 ~ ( 아 결벽증)
<bundo> 만자로리눅스에 KDE 플라주마 설치 했다가 백 했습니다.
<foxmask> 커피 브레이크  ^^ (여기는 오전 8:15입니다)
<bundo> foxmask,  님은 써니님 입니까 ?
<bundo> 오전 8시면 음 시간대 위치가 ~  화와이 옆인데..
<bundo> 뉴질랜드 ?
<bundo> foxmask,  혹시 뉴질랜드 그 낚시 잘하던 분 ?
<bundo> 나한테 꽃게 손질법 물어 본 ?
<lexlove_> bundo: foxmask님은 프랑스에서 일하시는 분이시라고 해요
<bundo> 프랑스는 현재 시간이  오전 8시 30분이네요
<bundo> 제각 착각 했습니다.
<bundo> lexlove_,  저 몸무게 44Kg 인데요
<bundo> 옷입으면 옷 맵시가 나요
<bundo> 아이돌 수준이죠 ~ ㅎㅎ ~
<lexlove_> bundo: 얼른 정상 체중이 되시길 바래요.
<bundo> 60KG 은 나가야 하는데.. ㅎ ~
<foxmask> bundo: 예, 오늘 아침 프랑스 날씨가 좋습니다
<bundo> 어 이런 인천 전통시장 주차비 안받네.. 괜히 오늘 시장 전용 주차장에 차 댔네 ㅎ ~
<bundo> "또한 시민들의 이용편의를 위해 1월 18일부터 1월 27일까지 주차공간이 부족한 농수산물시장, 종합어시장, 거북시장 등 25개 전통시장 주변 도로의 주정차를 허용한다."
<bundo> lexlove_,  지금은 나주 안지내시죠?
<bundo> https://hng.yna.co.kr/media/content/5746/1577776402085481.jpeg
<bundo> https://hng.yna.co.kr/media/content/5746/1577776415288482.jpeg
<bundo> 전남 나주 남평읍 남평2로 50-12
<bundo> 짬뽕에 삶은 계란이라니 ..ㅋ
<bundo> 채소의 달큰한 맛이 녹아든, 나주 남평읍 ‘우남식당’
<bundo> 호주는 우박이 다 왔네요  산불 뒤 참나 원 ~
<bundo> http://m.kmib.co.kr/view.asp?arcid=0014151925&code=61131111&sid1=int
<foxmask> bundo: 믿을 수없는
<foxmask> 영화 "미라"에 합당한 모래 폭풍
<bundo> https://smallake.kr/
<bundo> 이분 글 좋네요 ~ popeye92  이분 아시는 분인지요 ?
<jason_KR> 내가 알지요. (왜 모르겠어요?) 그런데, 음...
<jason_KR> 보통 급한 일이 안생기면 잘 안나오세요. ^^
<jason_KR> 국가적 보안 위기 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 글이 너무 좋고 휼룡한요
<bundo> 글이 너무 좋고 훌룡합니다.
<bundo> 재순님은  진짜 마당발이시네요
<jason_KR> 뭘요~ 우리 같이도 만났잖우? ㅎ
<bundo> 혹시 그 뚱뚱한 분은 아닌거 같은데..
<jason_KR> 우리 방 이 처넬에 있는 뽀 빠이92 맞잖아요? 아! 저 위 글은 안봤어요. 예전 그 유명한 Y 포털 사이트 보안 책임자는 알지요.
<bundo> 에고 이해가 잘 안되어 영화 계속 봐야겠어요  ~  ㅎ
<popeye92> bundo: 모르는 분이네요.
<jason_KR> 예? 저 /away 표시했다가 나왔네요. 놀래라. 반갑습니다.
<jason_KR> 뽀빠이님 반갑습니다. 과거 Y 포탈 근무한 분 맞잖요?
<jason_KR> 보안 전문가
<jason_KR> 저는 그럼 또 잠수
<bundo> 오픈소스 채널에 뭔 비밀이 이리 많아요 ㅎ 저도  영화 보기  위해 잠수 ~~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <praisedguy> [부고] 송현도 본인상 송현도님이 어제 오전 별세 하셨습니다. 이에 삼가 알려드립니다.   빈소;신내동 서울의료원 장례식장 발인;2020년01월22일 연락처;010-3738-7206(친척분)  삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 비보가 있어 전해 드립니다. 우분투 커뮤니티에 발전에 힘써주신 송현도님께서 별세하셨습니다. 내일 발인이라고 하네요. 장례식장: 서울의료원 장례식장
<imsu> 삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.
<bundo> 이런 ~
<Seony> 엥? 드레이크님요?
<bundo> 내가 안죽고 ~ 왜 주변사람들이 ~ 어쩐지 전화 안받더라고요
<Seony> 드레이크라는 닉네임 맞는지 모르겠는데 갑자기... 당황스럽네요
<imsu> 맞아요
<imsu> 저두 방금 들어서
<imsu> 급히 갈 준비 .. ㅠ
<Seony> 오 임수 오랫만...
<Seony> 근데 갑자기 왜...
<bundo> 현도하고 작년가을에 인천와서 술 마실떄 건강 안좋아 보이더라고요
<imsu> 갑자기 그러신 걸로 알고 있어요 ㅠ
<bundo> 1월 17일 이후 페북 글이 없네
<imsu> 시간 되신다면 위로와 명복 부탁드립니다.
<lexlove_> Seony: imsu: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 그리고  https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=%EC%86%A1%ED%98%84%EB%8F%84%20(song%20drake)&epa=SEARCH_BOX
<imsu> lexlove_: 안녕하세요
<bundo> 윤견영이 대표죠 ~ 지금 ~~~   공지글   올렷네요
<bundo> 난 현도 집에서 잔적이 3번있어
<bundo> 아 씨발  ~ 맘 아프네 내가 안죽고 왜 ~~
<bundo> imsu,  임수 ?
<bundo> 수학 티쳐 ?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 커뮤니티에 공지로 올라온 사항 다시 한번 전파합니다.  [부고] 송현도(drake_kr)본인상  저희 커뮤니티에서 많은 활동을 해주시고, 도움을 주셨던 송현도님이 어제 오전 별세 하셨습니다. 이에 삼가 알려드립니다.  별세하신 송현도 전 대표님은 우분투한국커뮤니티에서 2대 대표로 활동 하시면서 커뮤니티 발전에
<UbuntuKrSlack> 많은 기여를 하셨으며, 임기가 끝난 후에는 커뮤니티 고문으로 지속적인 활동을 하시며 커뮤니티에 많은 도움을 주신 분이십니다.   빈소: 신내동 서울의료원 장례식장 발인: 2020년 01월 22일 연락처: 010-3738-7206(친척분)  삼가 고인의 명복을 빕니다.
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> bubdo: UbuntuKrSlack 은 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 슬랙 채널과 irc 채널을 연동하는 봇이에요
<bundo> 구임수 ?
<lexlove_> 구임수 맞아요.^^
<bundo> 텔레그램 중입니다 .ㅎ~
<bundo> 이친구들이 저를 쏘아 준거죠 ~ launchpad
<bundo> 오타 없네 ㅎ ~
<imsu> 저는 이만 ..
<bundo> 교묘한  헛소리 이긴 해요 책임감 줄이기 ㅎ   ~
<bundo> imsu 임수 도 이젠 나이 좀 되겠네요
<bundo> 임수 대학원 논문을 두번 읽고 모니터 받침대로 사용한게 10ㅕㄴ 전입니다.
<bundo> 아 씨발 현도 마이크로 써피스 나주고 죽지 ~~ ㅎ
<bundo> 마이크로 써피스 터미널 멋지던데 ㅋ
<bundo> 눈물나네 ~
<bundo> 저 나갈래
<bundo> 저 나갈래요
<bundo> 이방 오염시키는거 같아요
<bundo> 제가 등신이지 병신이고 자기 합리화에 ... 미친놈입니다.
<bundo> 나중에 다시 사람 되면 올께요 ~
<bundo> jason_KR,   답변 주세요 저 나갈래요
<bundo> 아니면 popeye92  님이 답변 주시던가 ~   Seony 님도 갠찮
<bundo> ê³ 
<bundo> 저 나갈까요 ~ ㅜ,.
<bundo> 저 여기서 다시 해보고 싶은게 리눅스 관련 질문 답변 해주고 500원씩 받고 싶은데... Seony    어찌 생각 하시는지욧 ?
<bundo> http://222.100.224.120/Brothers.mp3
<PotatoGim> 아...
<bundo> 만자로로 부팅 해봐야징 ㅎㅎ !! 업데이트 많을것임 ~
<soyeomul> 로그 봤습니다 송현도님 조문하러 가시는 분 계신가요...
<soyeomul> 분도님 어소세요~~
<bundo> 어 소여물 ~~
<soyeomul> 혹시 송현도님 조문 가시는 분 계시면 저에게 좀 알려주세요
<soyeomul> 울진이라 너무 멀어 부주라도 하고싶어서 그래요
<bundo> 전 차를 못몰정도 건강상태라 ~ 아이고입니다.\
<soyeomul> 음... 대화방에 그럼 운영진에게 부탁해야할까바요
<bundo> 내가 죽었어여 하는데 ..아이고 ~~ 눈물납니다.
<soyeomul> 슬래채널에 운영진 아무나 연락처 좀 알려주실 수 있나요..
<bundo> 작년가을 만나서 지난이야기 하며 맛난거 사주었는데...
<bundo> 소여물님한테 이멕스 장점좀 특강 들어야 하는데.. ㅎ
<bundo> 스케이드 아직 잘 타요
<soyeomul> 분도님 예 제가 부채 다 갚으면 한번 이맥스-우분투 이야기 한번 해볼께요;;;
<soyeomul> 스케이트는 접었네요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼이라서 정신없이 바쁘네요
<soyeomul> 음... 조문가시는 분 아무나 연락이 닿았음 좋겠네요
<bundo> 글ㄲ 로도 그냥 기본인데 좋네요
<soyeomul> 글꼴 말씀하시는거죠?
<bundo> 전 글꼴에 미친 사람이거든요
<soyeomul> 저도 기본 좋아합니다^^^ 구글 노토
<soyeomul> 내일 아침 볏짚작업 하러가기전에 부주 송금하고 가야 안심이 될터인데,,,
<soyeomul> 운영진 전자메일 korea.ubuntu@gmail.com 아직 유효한가요?
<bundo> http://222.100.224.120/2020-01-21_20-50-02.png
<bundo> http://222.100.224.120/2020-01-21_20-50-02.png
<bundo> 끝이 안보이네 음
<soyeomul> me@dry8r3ad.com <-- 이거 혹시 회장님 전자메일 주소인가요?
<bundo> 회장이 윤건영님 ?
<soyeomul> 예 윤건영님이 현회장님이신데... 회장님은 가실거라 믿고 그쪽으로 일단 연락해볼께요
<bundo> 네.
<bundo> 혹시 운회장 전번 알면 저에게도 알려 주세요
<bundo> 저도 알아 봐야 겠음
<bundo> 페북 채팅으로 연락 달라고 했습니다.
<bundo> 페북 메세지 만에 들어 가니  글많네요 질문글 ~
<bundo> 아니 어떻개 만자로 리눅스가 글꼴이 더 깔금하죠 우분투 보다 ~
<soyeomul> Message-ID: <79e12d5810369babdf13bd95b536ae6a3a88626e.camel@gmail.com>
<soyeomul> 윤건영 회장님께 그놈 에볼루션으로 메일을 보냈어요.
<soyeomul> 위에거가 메시지 ID 입니다.
<soyeomul> 발신주소: soyeomul@gmail.com
<bundo> 페북 메신저 보냈는데 답변 없어 텔레그램 해볼깨요\\
<soyeomul> 기다릴께요 메일을 보냈으니 답이 올거라 생각해요
<bundo> 저 1500명아는 사람 다지우고 30명남겨서 텔레그램 친구에 없에요
<bundo> 참 나비 때려넣은 글 나에게 도움되djTdjdy
<bundo> 노티피에 떄려 넣은 글 ~~
<bundo> 진짜 만자로가 글꼴설정 더 짱이네요\
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 저 아직 나비 쓰고 있어요
<bundo> http://222.100.224.120/2020-01-21_21-17-12.png
<bundo> 만자로가 글꼴 설정 더 뛰어남
<bundo> soyeomul,  저 나갈려고요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 분도님 스크린샷 머찝니다
<soyeomul> 네
<soyeomul> 다음에 또 뵐께요 분도님^^^
<bundo> 저 여기 있기 원하는 유저 없어서어 ~
<soyeomul> 그렇잖아요
<soyeomul> 다들 일하느라 대화창 늦게 봐서 그래요
<soyeomul> 엇 가셨네...
<soyeomul> 전자메일 확인하러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 다들 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bundo> 장태희 010-9976-9905 연락이 되었네요 이상 입니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요 윤건영입니다. 운전으로 식장 오느라 너무 늦게 확인했네요... 죄송합니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <dry8r3ad> 현장에 태희님과 같이 있으니, 연락 필요하시면 위 연락처로 주시면 될 것 같습니다
<PotatoGim> 예 감사합니다!
<lexlove_> 안냥하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> Seony: 어제 회사에 퇴사한다고 말했어요.
<Seony> 크... 드디어... 그럼 이제 무슨 일 하세요?
<lexlove_> 3/11 퇴사예정입니다
<lexlove_> 사회복지사는 안할거에요
<lexlove_> 경기도로 이사예정이라서 아직 미정이에요
<Seony> 제가 렉스님 처음 뵌 이후로 수도권에 사시는 건 처음인 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-22
<lexlove_> 약간 두렵기도 하고 기대가 되기도 해요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 전 작년에 용인에서 종로로 이사왔는데 생활비 비싸네요…
<foxmask> 안냥하세요
<lexlove_> foxmask: 안녕하세요
<foxmask> lexlove_: 안녕
<lexlove_> foxmask: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 볏짚작업 하고 왓어요~
<soyeomul> 아침에 가까스로 장태희님과 문자로 연락이 닿았어요. 장태희님 통해서 부주 전달했습니다.
<soyeomul> 어제 알려주신 분도님 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 각설하고,,,
<soyeomul> 태풍 미탁으로 남산들 구석탱이에 한떼기 볏짚이 언덕빼기 여기저기 산만하게 널부러져있고 물도 잘 안빠져서
<soyeomul> 그 논은 특별히 수동으로 작업했는데요,,, 손으로 거둬들였어요...
<soyeomul> 지금 오른쪽 손목 장난 아니네요,, 엄청 욱신거립니다,,, 파스 붙여놨는데,,,
<soyeomul> 다음엔 왼손으로 작업해야겠어요 오른손 나을때까지요
<soyeomul> 음,,, 졸려서 일찍 들어가봐야것어요
<soyeomul> 모두들 존 밤 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-23
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 좋은 아침임돠~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고  오늘은 백암온천 왔어요
<soyeomul> 어제 논바닥에서 헤매인거 깨끗이 온천물에 씻으러 왔네요
<soyeomul> 다들 이제 명절 준비하느라 바쁘겠네요~
<soyeomul> 저도 오늘 저녁 소여물 주고나서 서울에 두딸램과 집사람 데리러 올라갑니다~
<soyeomul> 다들 고속도로 위에서 안전운전 하시길 바래요,,,
<soyeomul> 전방주시! 이거 참 중요한거 같더라구요 고속도로 위에선요
<soyeomul> 눈깜빡거리면 차가 50미터나 앞으로 전진해있으니,,, 두번 깜빡거리면 바로 하늘행입니다
<soyeomul> 저 멀리 타국에서 근무하시는 준영님도 새해복많이 받으시어요!
<soyeomul> 서니님은 타국에서 근무하셔도 꼭 한국에 계시는거 같아서 그냥 인사드릴께요~
<soyeomul> 알로하^^^
<soyeomul> 새해복많이 받으셔요~^^
<soyeomul> 접때 일본서 근무하시는분 같았는데,, 뉘신지 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 그분도 새해 복 많이 받으셔요!
<soyeomul> 고국땅이 그리울거라 생각합니다,,,
<soyeomul> 아참 그리고 음력설날을 쉬지 않는 프랑스에 계신 폭스마스크(foxmask)님도 새해복많이 받으셔요!
<soyeomul> 끝으로 한국에 계신 모든 우분투 회원님들께 인사드립니다~
<soyeomul> 새해복 많이 받으시구 올해도 건강하시길 바랄께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저 이만 온천탕에 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요?  한국은 곧 명절 연휴 입니다.
<foxmask> 새해입니다-가족과 즐거운 시간 보내십시오!
<foxmask> 일요일, 나는 "Tang Frères"에 가서 아시아 파티 제품을 구입할 것입니다
<jason_KR> 파티 음식이요?
<jason_KR> 즐거운 휴일 보내세요.   경자년 새해 좋은 일만 있기를 바랍니다.
<foxmask> 예
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimsg1984> 현도님 부고 소식을 방금 접했습니다. 급작스래 가셨다니... 너무 안타깝네요.
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 설명절 잘 보내세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-24
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 엇 깜빡했네요 영웅님도 새해복많이 받으셔요!!!
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 카이슈님도 새해복많이 받으셔요~
<soyeomul> 저 이제 가족들 품으로 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-25
<soyeomul> 와 설날에 인사드립니다 꾸벅 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 다시 가족품으로 돌아갑니다~
<soyeomul> 존 연휴요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-26
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> '
<jason_KR> '
<jason_KR> jason
<jason_KR> '
